# Your Snowboard Vehicle.



## Guest

02' Xterra 4x4 never had an issue !


----------



## Guest

Subaru legacy station wagon 4wd.. brilliant and lots of room for gear! We only had to use chains once last season.
(My boyfriends..My car wouldn't make it up haha)


----------



## T.J.

subaru outback wagon. awd, good and gas and lots of room.


----------



## visibleinks

'01 Subaru Forester running IPike winter tires (non studded). Through the board in the back and just plow through deep powder.

I do live on a Vermont mountain after all. :cheeky4:


----------



## tomtom88

'94 Chevy Silverado 4x4 5.7L 350 V8 Step-side, 5" lift on 35" tires. toss the gear in the bed and your set to go!


----------



## conwayeast

2006 Subaru Legacy. Works like a gem. Only thing that sucks is that only the middle seat folds down in the back. But at the same time means if there is more than 2 ppl I am not driving! Can't fit more than 2 boards or a board, skis and some poles.


----------



## Guest

No forester's. My wife wants one, and I don't like them. She will go crazy if she sees this post and rub it in my face.

Keep the vehicles coming though. It's painting a picture in my mind.

Alex


----------



## mdc

I drive a BMW 330xi and a new Toyota Tundra 4x4 5.7.

If you are having problems with the 330xi get snow tires. Ours sucked in the snow but as soon as getting snow tires it's money! Never had a problem since getting snows. I've driven thru feet of snow and no problem!

The Toyota is the bomb in the snow and huge for all my gear. Most times I drive the BMW because I get in the 30's mpg vs. 15 mpg.

MDC


----------



## Guest

conwayeast said:


> 2006 Subaru Legacy. Works like a gem. Only thing that sucks is that only the middle seat folds down in the back. But at the same time means if there is more than 2 ppl I am not driving! Can't fit more than 2 boards or a board, skis and some poles.


Thanks a LOT for this one. I have been seriously eye balling legacy's. I don't know if she will go for another car though, since I already have one all wheel drive car. As long as 2 boards fit we're golden.

-Alex


----------



## tomtom88

whats the picture look like? a subaru dealership that has an xterra and silverado as two trade ins. jesus, all the post have been nothin but subaru...


----------



## Guest

BurtonAir89 said:


> New to the forums. Currently have a BMW 330xi as my vehicle to get to the mountain. See where that's a problem? More than a couple inches on the road and I am screwed..
> 
> 
> Looking for input on what vehicles you all drive to the mountain. I have about 12k to put into this. Maybe more.
> 
> Thanks for input--
> 
> -Alex


How is that a problem? Just get decent snow tires. Tires matter more than drivetrain.


----------



## Guest

mdc said:


> I drive a BMW 330xi and a new Toyota Tundra 4x4 5.7.
> 
> If you are having problems with the 330xi get snow tires. Ours sucked in the snow but as soon as getting snow tires it's money! Never had a problem since getting snows. I've driven thru feet of snow and no problem!
> 
> The Toyota is the bomb in the snow and huge for all my gear. Most times I drive the BMW because I get in the 30's mpg vs. 15 mpg.
> 
> MDC


What year is yours...? I get in the 30's if and only if I drive like my grandmother on the freeway.

Normally like 24ish.

I have the snowtires though, and to be honest, have never tried to drive in anything more than a couple inches. I am scared for my baby. Thank you though.

-Alex


----------



## Guest

alpha732 said:


> How is that a problem? Just get decent snow tires. Tires matter more than drivetrain.


It's a problem due to lack of ground clearance.

-Alex


----------



## Guest

are you dropped?


----------



## conwayeast

BurtonAir89 said:


> Thanks a LOT for this one. I have been seriously eye balling legacy's. I don't know if she will go for another car though, since I already have one all wheel drive car. As long as 2 boards fit we're golden.
> 
> -Alex


I guess the '07 & Up all have rear seats that fully collapse. Was a little disspointed to find that out, but I love my Legacy. Have put 40k+ miles on it in 2 years and still runs like a champ. Onlyt hing i have had to replace are minor things and the tires. Knock on wood.


----------



## Guest

alpha732 said:


> are you dropped?


Negative. However, the MTech 1 bumper does not help.

Fellow xi driver? 

I am VERY seriously considering an Audi Allroad... Anyone have one, or know anyone who does?

-Alex


----------



## mdc

The BMW is a 2004. It's a 6 speed manual. I get in the mid 30's on the highway in 6th gear running about 75 to 80 mph. Around town, we get in the upper 20's, when I can't keep my foot out if it we get mid 20's. When I have the rack with the Thule box on it, I get upper 20's on the highway.

If you are running performance tires on the 330xi it sucks in the snow. The snow tires are key. We definatly drove out of our fairly long driveway in over a foot of snow many times this winter, car did great.

We had an Audi A4 quattro before the bmw and it was great in snow. I drove that thing in snow deeper than the hood of the car and never had a problem. Actually the only problem after driving in snow that deep was all the snow that would get packed up in the chassis of the car, so when you got on the highway it would be a rough ride until all that snow fell off the car.


----------



## visibleinks

alpha732 said:


> Just get decent snow tires. Tires matter more than drivetrain.


True - put studded snow tires on any front wheel drive car and it will do ok in snow.

But if you want a vehicle that does GREAT in snow/ice AWD is where it is at. About 1 car in every 5 is a Subaru where I live. And if it isn't a Suburu it's another AWD or 4x4 car. At the bottom are folks with things like an Elantra with studded snow tires. 

Subarus simply do not get stuck in snow - even if you are running all season tires. There are many days a year that I drive on mountain roads that are solid snow and ice. I just don't want to have something that does ok. I need to not worry about getting home because my vehicle can't climb up an long steep icy grade.

But if you are in a city that is constantly plowed and salted you don't have to get AWD. Subaru isn't the only one making good AWD - but with certain they have the most experience and devotion to AWD systems.

BurtonAir89 - where do you live? How often do you have to deal with snow covered roads?


----------



## Guest

idk but my fwd mazda 3 with blizzaks ate snow up this winter. There was not an instance where it got stuck, I've driven it through 1ft of snow as well.  Even rwd cars with snow tires can be beasts in the snow as long as you know how to drive.


----------



## visibleinks

alpha732 said:


> idk but my fwd mazda 3 with blizzaks ate snow up this winter. There was not an instance where it got stuck, I've driven it through 1ft of snow as well.


Studded or non?


----------



## Guest

visibleinks said:


> Studded or non?


Non. 

10char


----------



## justdust

I love my Toyota Highlander for hauling all our gear through the snow covered Green Mountains of Vermont!


----------



## snoeboarder

im still rockin my 98 jeep xj 4.o ... shes ok, the engine is the best feature, 4x4 is soso, but soso turns into fun when you wanna drift with control

Blizzaks are no joke, until the 2nd winter when you notice the sticky compound is gone and its a basic winter tire again


----------



## Guest

snoeboarder said:


> im still rockin my 98 jeep xj 4.o ... shes ok, the engine is the best feature, 4x4 is soso, but soso turns into fun when you wanna drift with control
> 
> Blizzaks are no joke, until the 2nd winter when you notice the sticky compound is gone and its a basic winter tire again


Uh oh I'm scurred now for next year :laugh:


----------



## Guest

I have snow tires for my mazda 3 as well. I don't know the model but they are from General Tire. If you haven't driven a true snow tire, then you don't know what you are missing. All seasons don't compare. I don't think I would ever go back to an all season. 

But, if I was running up the mountains, I would want AWD. The next vehicle I replace is my mini-van. It will be replaced with an AWD Toyota Venza. I saw one when I was in Fargo sandbagging this last weekend and it looks so awesome! Seeing one in person sealed the deal.


----------



## Guest

Thanks for all of the input, everyone. I have made up my mind on a Legacy.

Take care.

-Alex


----------



## BEC61408

i have an 07 4 runner V8 and a 06 G35X. Both do GREAT in the snow.


----------



## TeamSR

2007 Subaru WRX STI 

Fun as hell to drive and will get you where you need to go. I sold my Evo for it. Much nicer of a ride.


----------



## Flick Montana

BurtonAir89 said:


> No forester's. My wife wants one, and I don't like them. She will go crazy if she sees this post and rub it in my face.
> 
> Keep the vehicles coming though. It's painting a picture in my mind.
> 
> Alex


That's an unfortunate way to rule out one of the best performing and best looking snow vehicles on the road. I've been researching them since I arrived in Oregon about 9 months ago and have found the Forester XS to be the best all around vehicle so far. It has storage, comfort, performance, reliability and daily driver needs. You can't do any better in my opinion. You may want to reconsider whatever prejudices you may have.

P.S. Your wife sounds like a smart lady. Maybe she should have some say in the matter.

EDIT: I read the part where you chose the Legacy. Excellent call. If you get the Outback edition, you will love it. Post some pics in the Off Topic board after you buy.


----------



## BigC_ 13

i take a 1995 BMW 740i up to the mountain, good snowtires on it and i haven't had any troubles with it. Boards don't fit inside but I got free roof racks for it so it's all good. 

One of the benefits of working at a BMW delaership, I get free goodies off trade in cars, I got my roof racks snow tires and rims all for free.


----------



## Guest

im only 17 so my cars are kinda old but i ahve a 1991 mercedes 190 which is horrible in the snow but i just got a 2001 jeep cherokee with a 6 in lift and new big tires (forgot what size).


----------



## jimster716

I have a 2008 Toyota FJ Cruiser 4x4. Terrible gas mileage but worked like a champ in Mammoth. Love this thing.


----------



## Kanilas

Acura Integra. Fold one of the back seats, and it'll fit 3 boards & gear easily. I just use chains when I need to get through the snow, and it does fine, as long as it's not really deep. Plus, 35mpg doesn't hurt.


----------



## Willy36

jeep cherokee on 30" tires. never been stuck even in around 2 feet of snow and has never left me stranded.


----------



## nitroboarder22

im 16 and i just got my first car 
its a subaru impreza and i cant wait to drive to hills next year


----------



## Rufus

2004 Toyota 4Runner and a 2008 Honda CR-V AWD, I have chains for both but never needed them. Boards go on the rack on top of the 4Runner or in a Yakima box on the Honda.


----------



## Guest

'05 Corolla, don't even own chains. Of course, the tires were pretty bald over the winter so I did a little fishtailing here and there, but that's all in good fun.

The condition of your tires makes 10x more difference in the snow than the make of your car.


----------



## burritosandsnow

Audi A6 Avant


----------



## lilfoot1598

'06 Jeep Commander. A beast on mountain roads...:thumbsup:

We were taking our '08 VW Jetta up - it actually performs very well on the snow, but the poor thing was getting pretty scratched up by our idiot friends leaning their snowboards against the car...


----------



## SB4L

'97 chevy cavalier 4door FOR THE WIN!!! 

Cost me $500, has never gotten stuck in the snow so bad that I can't dig it out, and always gets me and 2 other friends to the mountain, no problem. Wow, there is apparently a lot of rich people in this forum.


----------



## AAA

Dodge Dakota Quad Cab 4x4, V-8, manual, with fiberglass cap. Love it. Family up front, stink and wet crap in the back. Have it on Nokian tires, which are great in wet slop. Bought new in 2003 and plan to run the wheels off it.


----------



## milner_7

2004 Nissan Pathfinder Chillkoot Edition. Never have to worry about getting stuck in that bad boy. Plenty of room as well. I am going to get a rack on her for nexr season.


----------



## Vlaze

'08 2WD Chevy Colorado. Toss a few sandbags in the bed along with the board and 2 snow tires on the rear wheels, good to go.


----------



## danielle

2007 Ford Explorer 4X4 V8


----------



## Enigmatic

for 12 K I'd get an older Land Rover Discovery and outperfom any subaru...

haha but I'm no real authority on that, just had a really good experience with our old Discovery

but now we drive the H2...which we ironically found at a Subaru dealership lol...while my parents were pushing the numbers around I was takin a look at the Subs and I think they all have horrible design (from an aesthetic standpoint) except for the brand new 2009 Impreza, which I think has poetential given the right color ways/aftermarket modifications. 

Not really a big Subaru fan, but I'm a douche bag for saying this while not having any prior driving experience lol so Yes I acknowledge that.

I still say you take a look at Land Rover before you really commit to Legacy


----------



## Flick Montana

I want one of these for a winter beater:










92 VW GTI. Right now we have an Accord. Works well enough with chains on, but I'm always worried about scratches and dings since it is in really good shape. I want a beater!


----------



## danielle

mpdsnowman said:


> Where I live when it comes to Winter U really don't want a nice car. The nice cars U save for all other three seasons.


How does your van handle in the snow? I thought about taking our van the last time we went but I was worried about how it will handle in the snow. I am just thinking of all extra room for gear and changing.


----------



## Guest

Get yourself an 80's Town & Country.










Not only will the wood panelling resist scratches, it'll make the hos moist.


----------



## Willy36

Enigmatic said:


> for 12 K I'd get an older Land Rover Discovery and outperfom any subaru...
> 
> haha but I'm no real authority on that, just had a really good experience with our old Discovery
> 
> but now we drive the H2...which we ironically found at a Subaru dealership lol...while my parents were pushing the numbers around I was takin a look at the Subs and I think they all have horrible design (from an aesthetic standpoint) except for the brand new 2009 Impreza, which I think has poetential given the right color ways/aftermarket modifications.
> 
> Not really a big Subaru fan, but I'm a douche bag for saying this while not having any prior driving experience lol so Yes I acknowledge that.
> 
> I still say you take a look at Land Rover before you really commit to Legacy


or you could spend less money and get better gas mileage and better snow performance in an old jeep. just don't buy new jeeps. jesus they are horrible.


----------



## gidget_man

SpringheelJack said:


> Get yourself an 80's Town & Country.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not only will the wood panelling resist scratches, it'll make the hos moist.


Its true, I've seen it happen.


----------



## Kanilas

gidget_man said:


> Its true, I've seen it happen.


If you really want to make the panties drop, you have to go with a European design. May I suggest the Fiat Multipla. 










Such classical styling lines. Or of course, there's some girls that won't go for a spin unless you're rolling in Detroit Iron. And nothing says steeze like the Pontiac Aztek










But everyone knows, the only way to be straight up G and get those ho's to be jumpin' in yo ride is to chop and drop your whip. Which is why the discerning gentleman will go with the following.












My personal opinion on the actual coolest car to take to the mountain? Show up with your snowboard on top of one of these


----------



## Guest

Kanilas said:


> If you really want to make the panties drop, you have to go with a European design. May I suggest the Fiat Multipla.


I can see why they called it the Multipla. It looks like two cars smooshed together.


----------



## noimdavid

2005 Nissan Sentra currently. I'm going up to Reno in the fall for school, so hopefully FWD will be enough to get me to most of the major resorts.


----------



## Guest

My ride 1996 WRX STi sedan-can only seat 2 + boards but goes like hell.

My wifeys 2000 Subaru forester turbo. Goes really well up the mountain and on the highway home.

Sometimes we take my friends old Isuzu Trooper up too.3.2 turbo diesel it bombs up there lol


----------



## wdlssm

I only have one car right now, 2008 Honda Accord Coupe 5 Speed.

Sadly, if I bring my own gear I can only bring one other person with me. Although, I have carried three snowboards and all the riders' gear in the trunk. The last person had no other way of bringing his stuff. :dunno:

I'm scared of the abuse my car is going through, but what choice do I have when I'm jonesing?


----------



## Kanilas

wdlssm said:


> I only have one car right now, 2008 Honda Accord Coupe 5 Speed.
> 
> Sadly, if I bring my own gear I can only bring one other person with me. Although, I have carried three snowboards and all the riders' gear in the trunk. The last person had no other way of bringing his stuff. :dunno:


Really? Because I have an Integra, which is about the same size, if not smaller than the Accord... I fit 2 boards and a set of skis in the back, with one of the rear seats folded flat. Packed the trunk full of gear, and put 3 people in and was good to go.


----------



## Guest

you cannot survive in Canada without SUV :laugh:


----------



## wdlssm

Kanilas said:


> Really? Because I have an Integra, which is about the same size, if not smaller than the Accord... I fit 2 boards and a set of skis in the back, with one of the rear seats folded flat. Packed the trunk full of gear, and put 3 people in and was good to go.


In the new accord coupes there isn't a 60/40 splitting rear seat. The whole damn thing goes down. I doubt any of my friends would feel comfortable enough to sit on top of a seat next to our boards for such a long trip lol.


----------



## Mr. Polonia

the 330xi is an all wheel drive isnt? if you have an automatic then i guess ur screwed. i have a civic SI in manual so i just put on snow tires and gently caress the clutch and im off


----------



## Guest

i got a 2001 audi a3 ( the prettyest model imho ) can seat 3 + boarding gear for 2 
i wuv it 

mine is dark grey and has better looking rims then the one in the pic


----------



## Kanilas

wdlssm said:


> In the new accord coupes there isn't a 60/40 splitting rear seat. The whole damn thing goes down. I doubt any of my friends would feel comfortable enough to sit on top of a seat next to our boards for such a long trip lol.


Really? That sucks... wonder why they decided to have the whole thing fold. Most of the passenger cars I've seen have the 60/40.


----------



## Flick Montana

wdlssm said:


> In the new accord coupes there isn't a 60/40 splitting rear seat. The whole damn thing goes down. I doubt any of my friends would feel comfortable enough to sit on top of a seat next to our boards for such a long trip lol.


I don't know about the coupes, but my wife has an Accord sedan. You can fold down the center console and a pair of skis will fit, but you can also fold the whole thing down and get a couple boards in laying flat. Unfortunately, we can't take passengers with our boards because you can't just fold down half the back seat, which I think sucks.


----------



## killclimbz

There are these things called racks. Check 'em out...


----------



## wrathfuldeity

91 volvo, 740 wagon, automatic, 2 rwd...very predictible handling, not great on snow and ice but predictable. Have fit 6 kids (teens) plus me as the driver, 4 snowboards, 2 pairs of skis in the old school rack and 1 more snowboard in the back. It has s 60/40 split fold down back seat (never used) cause we rack the gear and cram in the kids. So when you haul a wagon load its fairly economical.


----------



## Flick Montana

killclimbz said:


> There are these things called racks. Check 'em out...


She won't let me put a rack on her car. Women.


----------



## jimster716

Flick Montana said:


> She won't let me put a rack on her car. Women.


Well does she at least let you borrow some of her pants?


----------



## tomtom88

jimster716 said:


> Well does she at least let you borrow some of her pants?


A BURN! lol


----------



## arsenic0

Mr. Polonia said:


> the 330xi is an all wheel drive isnt? if you have an automatic then i guess ur screwed. i have a civic SI in manual so i just put on snow tires and gently caress the clutch and im off


Thats all fine and good until you have to or are forced to stop on a hill. My ScionTC can go well up the mountain with snow tires, but atleast twice this season i had to stop on a significant incline.
Took pushing to get me going forward, it was quite embarrassing and scary since there were other cars around and i had no real control.


----------



## Mr. Polonia

arsenic0 said:


> Thats all fine and good until you have to or are forced to stop on a hill. My ScionTC can go well up the mountain with snow tires, but atleast twice this season i had to stop on a significant incline.
> Took pushing to get me going forward, it was quite embarrassing and scary since there were other cars around and i had no real control.


yea true that. that happened to me once this season coming back from an awesome trip in mt. creek in jersey. once u leave the mountain there is a steep ass uphill that you have to go on. and on that day there was 8 inches of fresh pow and the jerk in front of me came to a halting stop. so when i was trying to get my momentum back going, i felt my car sliding. it was pretty scary when there were cars behind you. but i turned my traction control off and somehow got lucky


----------



## wdlssm

Flick Montana said:


> I don't know about the coupes, but my wife has an Accord sedan. You can fold down the center console and a pair of skis will fit, but you can also fold the whole thing down and get a couple boards in laying flat. Unfortunately, we can't take passengers with our boards because you can't just fold down half the back seat, which I think sucks.


Unfortunately that isn't the case. The whole seat has to come down or nada.


----------



## Gnarly

If there's not much chance of snow, I drive a 2006 Mazda 6 with snow tires.

If it's snowing, or supposed to snow, I drive my 2008 Suzuki XL7 AWD...Thing's a beast in the snow. Never gotten stuck once even when most of Denverites had trouble heading up the hill with the huge storms we got the beginning of April.


----------



## jeri534

In it's natural habitat


----------



## arsenic0

Snowolf said:


> And it`s always on the damn access road at Meadows too....:laugh: I think I was right behind you guys that day when it got all screwed up. I guess sand is in short supply....:dunno: I love how 26 and 35 are like gravel roads and that damn 1 mile to Meadows is a skating rink.


Yup i am sure it happens nearly every weekend actually...i actually found myself leaving like 30 minutes early so i would get to the mountain like 45 mins before first chair just so i could go up the road with no cars nearby and have to deal with the giant clusterfuck that ensues every time...
Half the problem are some really stupid employee's, my cars skidding with my rear end spinning sideways on the access road because they stopped us all and they shrug their shoulders at me before eventually pushing me...idiots..


----------



## stoepstyle

I drive either a Volvo S40 FWD w/chains or a 2001 Toyota Tundra w/ 4wd. Never crashed

Haha my friend on the other hand took his like 1994 Toyota 4runner with w/ 4wd around a turn at 40 mph in chain control when the recommended speed for that turn was 30mph. You can assume what happened


----------



## Guest

92 Landcruiser FJ80. Best snow vehicle on the road. I've never lost traction in it. Not once.
99 Subaru Wagon. Needs new tires, but is great.
98 Tacoma. Just bought it so I haven't tested it in the snow yet.

They all run like champs.


----------



## Guest

+1 on the Landcruiser-have a 96 Landcruiser-Unstoppable. Front/rear lockers, old man emu bumper for bulletproof protection. Get a 95-97 Landcruiser or Lexus Lx450-same ride, just a little more plush and few more chichis


----------



## Guest

Well I finally found a Titan 4x4 KC. I freaking love this thing, could not be happier with it. Now I just can't wait to get it in snow. Saying I've never lived in a snowy place, is there any special maintenance or care for the truck? I will change oil and probably get some beefier tires for it too.


----------



## Guest

Thanks for the info! I will make sure and get that stuff before heading up.


----------



## Guest

Either an 08 Mazda 3 or a 99 Chevy Monte Carlo. Took the Monte Carlo last year and it did great. Probably take it again this year to keep wear/tear off the Mazda.


----------



## paintball_karl

alright so ill be buying a new car fairly soon.
it will be AWD/4WD
which will be the better choice to drive in snow?
manual or automatic transmission?


----------



## linvillegorge

It depends. If there's a good crowd going, we usually take my 4x4 '01 Chevy Tahoe. If there's just a couple of us going or it's really gnarly out on the roads, we usually take my '97 Jeep TJ with a 3" lift, chopped fenders, and 33x13.50 Super Swamper LTBs.


----------



## FLuiD

I do it on the cheeeeap! 1996 Ford Exploder, 170K, mostly roadtrips and winter trips. It looks plain jane and hold my rack and a bunch of stickers well! If it's not in order I have to drive my 79 Chevy K10 crawler. It's slow and 35" tires are kinda loud all the way up I-70!


----------



## jmacphee9

just got an 03 svt focus which will be gettin me to the hill, hopefully its better then my jetta which cant be too hard. it sucked in the snow.



paintball_karl said:


> alright so ill be buying a new car fairly soon.
> it will be AWD/4WD
> which will be the better choice to drive in snow?
> manual or automatic transmission?


autos are gay.


----------



## Guest

I don't understand how cars "suck" in the snow

it's all dependent on your tires.


----------



## MunkySpunk

You've never driven a camaro in a blizzard. I suggest you try it sometime, with someone else's insured camaro. Then you'll understand how cars 'suck' in the snow. 

I take the position that an actual 'need' for a truck/SUV in the winter, while legitimate for some people, is tremendously overblown for the rest of the population who live right on plowed and salted roads. I'll stick with cars, which is all I need to get by in the winter where I am. I can't justify the expense of buying and then gassing up a truck year round in order to be prepared for the maybe 7 mornings of shitty driving conditions total per year in winter. 

I've got a 2WD Matrix which is GREAT for boarding. Everything fits inside perfectly. We've got a Yakima rack with ski/board clamps for when we're carrying luggage or extra people. 

Several times last year we couldn't reach the hill with a 2WD car, however, so we're looking at trading in my Honda for a used Suzuki SX4, Matrix AWD, or a Forester to drive in the winter. The SX4 gets 30MPG highway, which is phenomenal for an AWD vehicle. We're hitting a dealership this weekend to see if my 6'4" goon ass can even fit in an SX4.


----------



## NYinfamous2k2

MunkySpunk said:


> You've never driven a camaro in a blizzard. I suggest you try it sometime, with someone else's insured camaro. Then you'll understand how cars 'suck' in the snow. QUOTE]
> 
> exactly, especially a strong rear wheeled car, had a supercharged thunderbird back in the day, so powerful when I took it out in the snow the slightest tap of the gas would spin the rear wheels sending me into a fish tail.
> 
> So Now I rock a chevy Tahoe 4x4 5.3 with snow tires, the thing is a beast for snowboarding trips, we take it every weekend 5 hrs there and 5 hrs back, (stay overnight ofcourse) pack 7 people in it with the 3rd row down bags in the back +3 boards and 4 boards on the roof rack. 2 tvs and 1 19" monitor in the back. the perfect trip Truck.


----------



## TMXMOTORSPORTS

Vehicle..this is my VEHICLE...Now I am just waiting for some snow:laugh:...


----------



## baldylox

Holy fuck! Van meets monster truck = ******* rapist! Haha! That thing is nuts! You could probably park a car under it and use it as a garage.


----------



## TMXMOTORSPORTS

My honda 1991 honda civic kinda fits..but I can park it on top of a car.


----------



## Guest

MunkySpunk said:


> You've never driven a camaro in a blizzard. I suggest you try it sometime, with someone else's insured camaro. Then you'll understand how cars 'suck' in the snow.
> 
> I take the position that an actual 'need' for a truck/SUV in the winter, while legitimate for some people, is tremendously overblown for the rest of the population who live right on plowed and salted roads. I'll stick with cars, which is all I need to get by in the winter where I am. I can't justify the expense of buying and then gassing up a truck year round in order to be prepared for the maybe 7 mornings of shitty driving conditions total per year in winter.
> 
> I've got a 2WD Matrix which is GREAT for boarding. Everything fits inside perfectly. We've got a Yakima rack with ski/board clamps for when we're carrying luggage or extra people.
> 
> Several times last year we couldn't reach the hill with a 2WD car, however, so we're looking at trading in my Honda for a used Suzuki SX4, Matrix AWD, or a Forester to drive in the winter. The SX4 gets 30MPG highway, which is phenomenal for an AWD vehicle. We're hitting a dealership this weekend to see if my 6'4" goon ass can even fit in an SX4.


rwd is fine in the winter with proper winter tires and a decent driver.
Honestly, snowtires > awd 

and awd with snowtires >>>>> the world.


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit

^really though, rwd sucks. i LIVED in vermont for a whole season with a ford ranger that had rwd, snow tires AND weight n the back. now i only had 2 snow tires cause i was poor but still. there were days i didnt think i would make it to the mtn alive or at all. i slid of the road over a dozen times in that thing during heavy snow falls and it indeed SUCKED in the snow.


----------



## arsenic0

MunkySpunk said:


> Several times last year we couldn't reach the hill with a 2WD car, however, so we're looking at trading in my Honda for a used Suzuki SX4, Matrix AWD, or a Forester to drive in the winter. The SX4 gets 30MPG highway, which is phenomenal for an AWD vehicle. We're hitting a dealership this weekend to see if my 6'4" goon ass can even fit in an SX4.


The thing that sucks is the days you cant reach the hill because of your car are the epic days!

I still want to trade in my Scion for a Forester or Legacy...

Honestly my TC can get around the city when we had our big snow storm with just winter tires no problem, it was a little sketch because there was so much snow my front end would be plowing which would wiggle it around some...slightly unnerving...

The issue is getting up the mountain, i had one trip in particular that scared the crap out of me...i had to actually keep people wayyy out in front of me so if they slowed down on a hill i wasnt stuck behind them because if i slowed down too much or had to come to a stop i wouldnt have been able to get going again. The stress sucked, i have the money to afford a better car so why not...


----------



## NYinfamous2k2

SHIIIIIIIIIIT i dont think weather conditions will stop me from going on a trip no matter how bad, me and my girl took her tiny little toyota celica up to vermont from NY in one of the biggest snow storms of the year, it might have took twice as loong to get there but we did it, then at the end of the day we couldnt even get out of the parking spot lol but with the help of some little mini snowboarders we pushed that toy car out and did it all over the next day.


----------



## Guest

YouTube - Porsche 911 racing and drifting on snow at the Nordschleife

nuff said


----------



## MunkySpunk

arsenic0 said:


> The thing that sucks is the days you cant reach the hill because of your car are the epic days!


The thing that sucks worse than the couple times a year I can't reach my hill would be the 363 other days of the year I'm burning 150% more $3/gallon gas with a monster 4X4 just to ensure I reach the hill on the other two days. 

That's just where me and my finances stand, is all. It's why I'm going the AWD high-mileage winter car route instead.


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit

alpha732 said:


> YouTube - Porsche 911 racing and drifting on snow at the Nordschleife
> 
> nuff said


nice, now lets see him do it with heavy snow fall and an extra 4-6 inches on the ground and see how he drives ha. i literally pushed my car up hills some days just so i can get to the mtn and ride/work. its pretty tough to do by your self but if you open the door and kinda flinstone it with one foot while easing the gas with the other you can inch up a hill in no time!(30 mins to get about half a mile)


----------



## Guest

NYinfamous2k2 said:


> SHIIIIIIIIIIT i dont think weather conditions will stop me from going on a trip no matter how bad, me and my girl took her tiny little toyota celica up to vermont from NY in one of the biggest snow storms of the year, it might have took twice as loong to get there but we did it, then at the end of the day we couldnt even get out of the parking spot lol but with the help of some little mini snowboarders we pushed that toy car out and did it all over the next day.


Lmao....SORRY TO FOLLOW you around but I remember that day, that was hilarious. These snowboarders were like 5 years old haha. Then we had to drive around freakin looking for a hotel hahha. Great trip though.

Anyway---Now I drive a 2004 Acura TSX with some goodyear tripletread tires. That car is a warrior in the snow...I have to say sometimes I feel as though it may be better then any Chevy Tahoe I know :cheeky4:

My car never slid down a road my friend....hahaha


----------



## NYinfamous2k2

NyInfamous'Girl said:


> Lmao....SORRY TO FOLLOW you around but I remember that day, that was hilarious. These snowboarders were like 5 years old haha. Then we had to drive around freakin looking for a hotel hahha. Great trip though.
> 
> Anyway---Now I drive a 2004 Acura TSX with some goodyear tripletread tires. That car is a warrior in the snow...I have to say sometimes I feel as though it may be better then any Chevy Tahoe I know :cheeky4:
> 
> My car never slid down a road my friend....hahaha


IT WAS PURE ICE DAMMMNIITTT , lol and your toy car would never have gotten up that road in the first place AAAHHHHHHHHH


----------



## Guest

NYinfamous2k2 said:


> IT WAS PURE ICE DAMMMNIITTT , lol and your toy car would never have gotten up that road in the first place AAAHHHHHHHHH


There was a massive snowstorm buddy....actually it was even snowing when we were sliding....hahahaha. And the best pary about that was we were all laughing, about to go off the side of the cliff and we were like ha ha ha oh shit! That really wasnt funny now that I come to think about it

And thats why I dont drive the toy car no more


----------



## Guest

97 toyota tacoma  and some silly toy in the bed that keeps me occupied during the off season.


----------



## Guest

1997 Land Rover Discovery with only 68k.

but she cost's fortune to maintain to keep her on the road


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit

ha yea i always made it to the work or the mtn, i usualy just left an hour earlier when i thought it would be a rough day on the road. also last year i lived kinda in the backroads of vermont so there were a ton of steep hills and curves the whole way to the mtn so that didnt help at all.


----------



## JohnnyBlaze

Well my Chariot of Choice is a 2000 Nissan Altima!!!!!!! Now let me tell you this thing compared to my 2004 330ci coupe is AMAZING!!!!!

I love this car and here is a few reasons why:

-it got me up to the mountains NY, PA, VT roughly 40 times last season

-Change the oil and it's happy

-I can fit 4 People AND 4 BOARDS W/ BINDINGS ATTACHED, and all our equipment in the car and still get to the mountain, no roof rack mind you!!! :cheeky4:

-Approx. 22-26 mpg!!!!! (Key for living on the ice coast)

-It only gets stuck when I fuck up, but then saves my ass anyway

-Paint color: BLACK attracts and retains as much heat as can be expected 

-Leather seats: STAIN RESISTANT hahahaha:laugh:

I am however definitely buying an SUV next, but the gas mileage on this baby makes me not want to get another car just yet. I'm going to keep it through this season and maybe next year get an SUV.


----------



## alex is w0rd

she sure is purtty


----------



## JohnnyBlaze

That ^^^ is some serious cargo space!!!!!!




EDIT: New page MPD!!! ::cheeky4::, sorry had to edit this in there..the challenge is on!!!!


----------



## alex is w0rd

hahah isnt it sweeet.
ill borrow my moms chevy tahoe when im driving, and when my buddy is driving hes got a land rover discover. both good cars for boarding trips.


----------



## JohnnyBlaze

yes both very comfortable rides to take a boarding trip in!


----------



## MunkySpunk

alex is w0rd said:


> she sure is purtty


Wagon queen family truckster FTW!!


----------



## Guest

'92 Honda Accord. Sweet. Of course, I just go to a hill (it's not really a mountain), so I don't need amazing traction or anything.


----------



## Guest

here she is 1997 Land Rover Discovery and is for sale!


----------



## Guest

1994 Chevy Caprice Classic Station Wagon.
i refuse to drive it though a rochester winter so probably my 1998 Chevy Cavalier.


----------



## Guest

alex is w0rd said:


> she sure is purtty


yea rep that wagon my friend


----------



## NoirX252

BMW 328Ci.. I love swinging the ass out during snow storms! (dsc off!)


----------



## JohnnyBlaze

NoirX252 said:


> BMW 328Ci.. I love swinging the ass out during snow storms! (dsc off!)


yea I had a 330ci this was definitely fun about the car, however it got really annoying when I would try to go up hills sometimes and the DSC would kick in and the rear wheels would stutter and stutter...then turn it off and it would only spin:dunno:....but it was one of the funnest cars I've had 


One time on an exit ramp from parking gargage I slid back and almost "forward ended" a Range Rover


----------



## NoirX252

JohnnyBlaze said:


> yea I had a 330ci this was definitely fun about the car, however it got really annoying when I would try to go up hills sometimes and the DSC would kick in and the rear wheels would stutter and stutter...then turn it off and it would only spin:dunno:....but it was one of the funnest cars I've had
> 
> 
> One time on an exit ramp from parking gargage I slid back and almost "forward ended" a Range Rover


whoa, I haven't had that problem yet! haha.
I've driven in blizzards and pitched my car sideways through offramps, you get so used to the car slipping after a while, and it really is like a video game.


----------



## JohnnyBlaze

Yea donuts in the snow were fun as hell......spinning so quik ppl would get dizzy hahaha


----------



## NoirX252

JohnnyBlaze said:


> Yea donuts in the snow were fun as hell......spinning so quik ppl would get dizzy hahaha


On the right road.. Need to do a K turn? NOPE!
Turn wheel + throttle = insta 180! lol


----------



## JohnnyBlaze

Hahahaa hell ya!!!


----------



## NoirX252

speaking of which, clueless drivers with AWD or 4x4 who think they're invincible scare the hell out of me...


----------



## JohnnyBlaze

NoirX252 said:


> speaking of which, clueless drivers with AWD or 4x4 who think they're invincible scare the hell out of me...


yea they are soo stupid.....ice is ice is ice lol


not to mention taht when u have 4x4 when you slip ALL FOUR WHEELS SLIP HAHA


----------



## NoirX252

awd 4x4 is for go.. not stop! "OMFG i got AWD/4x4.. I can stop on a dime on ice" <-- fail!


----------



## JohnnyBlaze

Sno, slight misunderstanding lol, I was referring to the tires spinning, not sliding when you brake....you know those people in a 4WD who get stuck barely then floor it and now all four wheels are spinning and the truck starts floating sideways haha...

bad choice of words on my part...it'll never happen again HAHAHA :cheeky4:


----------



## MunkySpunk

NoirX252 said:


> speaking of which, clueless drivers with AWD or 4x4 who think they're invincible scare the hell out of me...


Don't forget the clueless ones with FWD and RWD who think they're invincible.


----------



## JohnnyBlaze

riiightttt we don't want any discrimination in the driver bashing now do we :cheeky4:




NEW FREAKIN' PAGE HAHAHHAHAHAHAHA YESSSSS I'M THE MAN LMFAO!! :cheeky4:


----------



## JohnnyBlaze

hahah I like that one (another new page under the belt. this page now belongs to me muhhaa!!!)


----------



## NoirX252

MunkySpunk said:


> Don't forget the clueless ones with FWD and RWD who think they're invincible.


I haven't really witnessed that unless you're talking about me haha.

I noticed most of the cars in ditches were awd/4x4 vehicles lol.


----------



## Guest

great gas mileage and with a set of snow tires, I can get to the slopes with no problems.(little dirty, but it still cleans up nice for the summer)


----------



## j.gnar

05 tundra, 4.7l v8 limited, no 4wd though 
i have some kumho road venture AT tires on it, but i have to use chains
super nice, i can fit 4 buddies and all their gear


----------



## Guest

A sweet as 95 cavalier!

It gets stuck all the time in winter, but it works.


----------



## GoggleTan

NYinfamous2k2 said:


> exactly, especially a strong rear wheeled car, had a supercharged thunderbird back in the day, so powerful when I took it out in the snow the slightest tap of the gas would spin the rear wheels sending me into a fish tail.
> .


I didn't even try to drive it in the winter. Bought a Subaru Legacy GT that does much better in the snow. Highly recommend Subaru to anyone. Winter tires + Subaru AWD = Genius (not invincible). Kind of wish I had bought a wagon for the extra space though.


----------



## JohnnyBlaze

Rainbowsunshine said:


> A sweet as 95 cavalier!
> 
> It gets stuck all the time in winter, but it works.



 well if it gets you to the slopes in one piece that is all that matters.........gettting home on the other hand...well that is optional LOL


----------



## Guest

Thats my baby!! (weird how the snow fell on it...:dunno Some goodyear tripletread tires...Im good to go everywhere


----------



## Guest

My '98 Outback has never let me down. Snow and ice are easy, the most challenging thing I've ever taken it on is that weird ass oil clay shit in Southeast Utah on backpacking trips. Anyone know what I'm talking about? In canyon country, the roads are made of this shit that gets slicker than solid ice when it rains, so even with 4wd you're basically drifting side to side and looking down a 1,000 ft drop off on one side. Gnarly.

AWD obviously isn't as nice as 4WD, but with a good driver, AWD and a bit of ground clearance is good enough to go anywhere that I need to go for snowboarding. Probably the worst thing about my car is that I always get stuck driving because all of my buddies have fucking sissy ass wannabe race-cars with 2 inches of clearance that puss out on the snow and ice.


----------



## MattyB4g63

2008 Mitsubishi Evolution X tore up the winter roads last year no chains and running summer tires lol oh its awd by the way.


----------



## yusoweird

I dont have much experience driving in snow condition. Are highways mostly fine for driving in the condition you guys described? I drive a prelude... So I am worrying about my trip to new mexico...


----------



## yusoweird

alex is w0rd said:


> she sure is purtty


is that your snowboardwood on the roof?


----------



## Guest

yusoweird said:


> I dont have much experience driving in snow condition. Are highways mostly fine for driving in the condition you guys described? I drive a prelude... So I am worrying about my trip to new mexico...


When are you going? And where in NM are you going?

You'd be surprised. Most of the time the roads are clear and it is sunny and nice, but man, you see some gnarly shit some days. There's obviously really no way you can know very far in advance what the road conditions will be like (like, far enough out to plan a trip around it), so you'll just have to jump in, but if you find yourself in some hairy shit definitely take it easy. In the mountains of Northern NM I've seen pretty rough days where there are cars in the ditch every few miles. In general, most people get a set of chains to put on if they need them, also a big bag of sand or kitty litter in case you get stuck and need some extra traction. A little shovel is sometimes helpful too.

Hope that helps and I hope you have a good trip!


----------



## AWNOW

Mine is a VW GTI.


----------



## yusoweird

I am going to Taos and Angel Fire for Christmas. I will be staying in Taos town. Thanks for the tips


----------



## Guest




----------



## Jay29

:laugh:04 Srt-4

Looking in to STI or F150


----------



## MattyB4g63

Go sti or evo :thumbsup:


----------



## FLuiD

Jay29 said:


> :laugh:04 Srt-4
> 
> Looking in to STI or F150


Nice E-Blue! Love that color! I have a yeller 04 SRT-4 but it doesn't see and hasn't seen the snow. If I had a nice STI or EVO I probably wouldn't want to drive it in CO during winter with the gravel, mag shit and stoopid drivers! 

Here is a small pic of mine at Pueblo's roadcourse... This was in June 2006 Grassroots Motorsports magazine.


----------



## MattyB4g63

If you have a rally inspired car why not use it lol...... Although I only take my evo up to sunrise or snowbowl (live in arizona). I plan on heading down to telluride just need to get some all season tires. Nice srt4 by the way :thumbsup:


----------



## Jay29

FLuiD said:


> Nice E-Blue! Love that color! I have a yeller 04 SRT-4 but it doesn't see and hasn't seen the snow. If I had a nice STI or EVO I probably wouldn't want to drive it in CO during winter with the gravel, mag shit and stoopid drivers!
> 
> Here is a small pic of mine at Pueblo's roadcourse... This was in June 2006 Grassroots Motorsports magazine.


Sweet!! 

It's fun to drive in 2-6'' of snow with 3 season tires.:laugh:

I have a Mustang Notch for my summer ride.


----------



## paul07ss

07 tbss awd


----------



## TeamSR

Evo8 










It is useless in the snow unless you have snow tires on it though. lol


----------



## Jay29

TeamSR said:


> Evo8
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is useless in the snow unless you have snow tires on it though. lol


Sick ride for sure!! 

Need a set of Bridgestone Blizzaks


----------



## Nugggster

My ride = 2008 Ford Ranger Extended cab with 4wd. Kinda chugs the gas for a v6 but makes up for it in the power dept. I put 4 sandbags in the back, or its almost impossible to not spin the tires in snow. Wolfs dead on as far as feathering the throttle & adding weight to the rear.


----------



## arsenic0

A buddy of mine had a Evo 9 with Blizzaks, it was great for going up to the mountain.


----------



## Jay29

arsenic0 said:


> A buddy of mine had a Evo 9 with Blizzaks, it was great for going up to the mountain.


Fun as hell...I got to drive one at work on a 4 acre skid pad with 4'' of snow.


----------



## Triple8Sol

Couple seasons ago:











Sold the truck so last year I actually resorted to my dd a couple times. Supercharged, slammed, and on some snow tires...lol.


----------



## BEC61408




----------



## Guest

BEC61408 said:


>


Very Nice. Use to have a 99 4runner SR5. One of the best vehicles I've owned. Nothing would stop it. The KMC Monsters look great on there.


----------



## jibbherr

BEC61408 said:


>



dope those wheels are the shit.. i want rims like that for my Cherokee, which is fucking great in the snow btw, and want some bfg mud terrain 33's
.. but that will have to wait until i have more than $10 dollars to my name


----------



## BEC61408

Thanks for the compliments guys, I'm looking forward to hitting the snow with the truck and the new board this year


----------



## arsenic0

Traded in my 07 Scion tC and got myself a 09 Outback today...yay now i really cant wait for the season...i can drive myself much easier now!


----------



## Dave Legacy

2003 Land Rover Discovery II
Rovertym Engineering 2" Suspension Lift
265/75/16 BFG M/T
Safety Devices Roof Rack w/4 Hella 4000s


----------



## gibbous

Mine's an '08 Nissan Frontier Crew Cab 4x4-


----------



## Triple8Sol

BEC61408 said:


>


That is sick! I love the previous gen 4runners like yours, especially the Sport Edition in white or black.


----------



## onel0wcubn




----------



## Guest

^ nice.

i have a 2000 audi a4 quattro 1.8t. i highly recommend it. the 1.8t engine offers a great compromise of power and fuel efficiency. i live in tahoe in the winter and it handles the snow very well. i have a room rack for my board which is great because it keeps all the snow and ice out of the car.

when all the snow is gone it's great for cruising on the freeway to the beach or the desert or wherever...

alasdair


----------



## thugit

can't go wrong with a 91 camry.
hoping to get a golf in the near future.


----------



## jpfaherty2

2003 range rover...waddduppp homies


----------



## JohnnyBlaze

Thugit: That looks lik an original dealer shot from the 90's :laugh: that is great


----------



## baldylox

thugit said:


> can't go wrong with a 91 camry.
> hoping to get a golf in the near future.


The golf drives awesome. The only sucky part is they only sell it with 15 hub caps. Rims are only available on the tdi and gti. No reason you couldn't upgrade later though.


----------



## thugit

JohnnyBlaze said:


> Thugit: That looks lik an original dealer shot from the 90's :laugh: that is great


Haha I'm pretty sure it is, sorry to get your hopes up.



cifex said:


> The golf drives awesome. The only sucky part is they only sell it with 15 hub caps. Rims are only available on the tdi and gti. No reason you couldn't upgrade later though.


Yeah, I noticed that.
The hubs will def. come off first thing, but other than that I've heard lots of good things about them


----------



## Dave Legacy

thugit said:


> can't go wrong with a 91 camry.
> hoping to get a golf in the near future.


Already been stolen 3 times since posted.


----------



## thugit

best looking picture that came up on google images. i already stated it wasn't my car.


----------



## S4Shredr

*2001 S4, so much fun in the snow!!*

Its ridiculous the conditions this thing can make it throught with some decent snow tires, Quattro is amazing. Here's a short vid I made last winter.

YouTube - S4 & Coupe Quattro Snow Drift

It gets about 25 mpg highway too.


----------



## Guest

I've got a Toyota FJ Cruiser. The worse the conditions the better it performs.


----------



## goleee33

I have an 07 silverado with a tuned 6.0L I'm kind of scared to take it to the snow, although i will have some 33" BFG A/T's on it, it is still only a 2wd, heavy, a shit ton of power.


----------



## Guest

BFG AT's are not so good on snow and useless on ice. You need real snow tires, especialy if you've got only 2 wheel drive.


----------



## tomtom88

goleee33 said:


> I have an 07 silverado with a tuned 6.0L I'm kind of scared to take it to the snow, although i will have some 33" BFG A/T's on it, it is still only a 2wd, heavy, a shit ton of power.


2WD? What's the point? Then again you do live in California...


----------



## goleee33

I primarily use the truck for towing a trailer. I couldn't afford nor find a vortec max in 4x4 in my price range. Also are the toyo open country a/t's better for the snow or Nitto Terra Grapplers? I can't afford another set of tires. What are the best tires that are available in a 285/75/17 for snow?


----------



## paintball_karl

stock 09 subaru impreza 2.5i. nothing great but im happy with it.


----------



## Jay29

voodoo stu said:


> BFG AT's are not so good on snow and useless on ice. You need real snow tires, especialy if you've got only 2 wheel drive.


What..Are you kidding??

Most of the people who plow snow hear in Michigan have BFG A/T. I had a set on my last truck and they rocked in the snow and sucked in mud.


----------



## Guest

First Legacy GT to chime in?










It's a blast in the snow. The photo is from summer, I have Wintersport M3's on it now


----------



## coffeenirvana

Kytch said:


> First Legacy GT to chime in?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a blast in the snow. The photo is from summer, I have Wintersport M3's on it now


Nice looking vehicle Kytch, what year is that, 2010? I was just on Subaru's website last night looking at the Legacy. I've heard great things about subaru's overall.


----------



## BEC61408

im ready


----------



## JohnnyBlaze

I've seen that truck around I recognize your wheels :laugh: sick btw


----------



## BEC61408

JohnnyBlaze said:


> I've seen that truck around I recognize your wheels :laugh: sick btw


my truck?????


----------



## Guest

When not flying to CO, I drive out in my Honda Pilot. All wheel drive, nice new tires this season, thule holds all my gear so family and dog have plenty of play space. 5 weeks till my first drive out, tick toc


----------



## Guest

Heres my old shagin' wagon


----------



## Jay29

Drunktank said:


> Heres my old shagin' wagon


BAD ASS!!!


----------



## arsenic0

Jay29 said:


> BAD ASS!!!


Oh man those tires cant be cheap :laugh:


----------



## jeri534

Putting this on the snowboard mobile tomorrow, should be easier to get first chair on pow days


----------



## Guest

coffeenirvana said:


> Nice looking vehicle Kytch, what year is that, 2010? I was just on Subaru's website last night looking at the Legacy. I've heard great things about subaru's overall.


It's an '08. I don't like the 2010 personally, they've made it a lot bigger, kind of looks like a boat. I have no complaints about it so far, it's fast, smooth, and with snow tires I stick to the road like nobodies business. I can only fit 3 people(including myself) + gear comfortably though.


----------



## Guest

jeri534 said:


> Putting this on the snowboard mobile tomorrow, should be easier to get first chair on pow days


Nice! don't blow a piston


----------



## iKimshi

My snowboard vehicle to get to resorts is a ride from my friends. No car lol.


----------



## baldylox

/10 charredactors


----------



## T.J.

cifex said:


> /10 charredactors


LOL!


dub is looking good man...


----------



## baldylox

Danke! It needs some tinting, bad! I may replace the silver VW emblems with black emblems and black powder coat the huffs also.


----------



## AWNOW

cifex said:


> Danke! It needs some tinting, bad! I may replace the silver VW emblems with black emblems and black powder coat the huffs also.


I think that silver symbols on CW look way better than black.


----------



## roremc

As a temporary resident in Canada I didn’t want to spend a packet on a car so I bought a 91 dodge caravan. Set of winter tires and it goes like a dream. Heater can't quite keep up when its -40 but what can you do. On road trips I have 5 in the car and take out the middle row of seats. Very much like business class! Is really good in heavy snow conditions which is suprising.


----------



## BEC61408

jeri534 said:


> Putting this on the snowboard mobile tomorrow, should be easier to get first chair on pow days


FP red is a GREAT turbo for the EVO. Much easier then goin with a t3/t4 setup. I've had 3 VIII's, 1 IX and 1 X


----------



## Guest

well last yearr this is what i used to get to the hills and surprisingly it did very well in the snow, i took it threw some shit before lol but i sold it to look for something a little bigger with more room and with 4x4 this yearr,
2004 tiburon GTV6 special edition yellow


----------



## ComeBack_Kid

DenBank said:


> you cannot survive in Canada without SUV :laugh:


LOL yeah, I forgot thats why Canada was only settled in 1992 with the advent of the Ford Explorer :laugh::thumbsup:


----------



## ComeBack_Kid

*1st pic: My old ride, 2000 Toyota 4runner SR5 4wd w/ Firestone Destination All-seasons* this car was PERFECT in snow, only sold it because of mpg (14/18)








*2nd Pic: My Buddy's Subaru WRX STI* This car is dope and he still has it, I would have one myself if it werent for the ridiculous cost of insuring them. Still, an absolutely beautiful vehicle to drive, own, and blast around in the snow with








*3rd pic: Proof that no matter what car/tires/drivetrain you're running on, sometimes mother natures just gonna win flat out; Both cars in our rented cabin's driveway in Mammoth Lakes, CA 2009:laugh:*








:laugh: :thumbsup:


----------



## jibbherr

Drunktank said:


> Heres my old shagin' wagon


so fucking jealous!


----------



## RickB

*Audi*

2002 Audi A6, 2.7T on mostly beat down dunlop winter tires.


----------



## SPAZ

cifex said:


> /10 charredactors


is that a langan vw license plate frame i see?? 
that is a BAMF mobile! lately, instead of a outback or passat for my first car (that im getting in 2 years ) i've been looking at the pilot. to the guy that posted his earlier, what year is yours?


----------



## SPAZ

RickB said:


> 2002 Audi A6, 2.7T on mostly beat down dunlop winter tires.


i was thinking about getting a a4/passat. is it true that they have big problems after 50k miles


----------



## RickB

SnowboardSpaz said:


> i was thinking about getting a a4/passat. is it true that they have big problems after 50k miles


they *can*, but- my wife has driven to passat 4motion wagons in the last 10 years up to well over 100k without any srs problems at all and my a6 has been good to me. Still fast and comfy at 90+k miles


----------



## JohnnyBlaze

when you are ready I would take VW over Audi any day unless you are buying from the snowroom in that case You're fine. My dad is a mechanic for 40 yrs and I literally know/heard of every problem cars have. Audi's are nothing but a headache trust me on that...Once you have one little electrical problem, its like a snowball affect and things just start not working randomly. It's a shame b/c audi's are gorgeous, one the best looking cars out there.

I mean you can always get lucky, and score one that doesn't give you problems but its unlikely. I've known 6 ppl with audis, all of them sold the car w/in a year and bought either sti's, evos, or benz.

My friend had a 2 yr old audi a4, 6 mnths after he bought it, the window wouldn't work...then we're driving IN THE RAIN and the wipers stop working HAHAHAH :LAUGH: german cars are the best (I'm a die hard BMW fan) but they will put your wallet, and patience to the test.


----------



## coffeenirvana

JohnnyBlaze said:


> when you are ready I would take VW over Audi any day unless you are buying from the snowroom in that case You're fine. My dad is a mechanic for 40 yrs and I literally know/heard of every problem cars have. Audi's are nothing but a headache trust me on that...Once you have one little electrical problem, its like a snowball affect and things just start not working randomly. It's a shame b/c audi's are gorgeous, one the best looking cars out there.
> 
> I mean you can always get lucky, and score one that doesn't give you problems but its unlikely. I've known 6 ppl with audis, all of them sold the car w/in a year and bought either sti's, evos, or benz.
> 
> My friend had a 2 yr old audi a4, 6 mnths after he bought it, the window wouldn't work...then we're driving IN THE RAIN and the wipers stop working HAHAHAH :LAUGH: german cars are the best (I'm a die hard BMW fan) but they will put your wallet, and patience to the test.


I would love to argue his point considering I own an 2000 Audi A6 but he is right. Thank god for extended warranties because mine has saved me thousands of dollars. Luckily I have had no major mechanical problems but even the small ones (windshield wiper arm malfunctioning) can cost a lot of money ($850).


----------



## conwayeast

Subaru. Best Car.


----------



## SPAZ

i know conway, they are awesome. only reason i'm looking away from the outback is because they hold TOO MUCH of their value. i need heated/leather seats, and if i want a subie with that for 8k, its going to have, like, 150k on it. i was thinking of getting a v-dub off lease, but idk now because the honda pilot is BIG, yet the mileage sucks.


----------



## SPAZ

JohnnyBlaze said:


> when you are ready I would take VW over Audi any day unless you are buying from the snowroom in that case You're fine. My dad is a mechanic for 40 yrs and I literally know/heard of every problem cars have. Audi's are nothing but a headache trust me on that...Once you have one little electrical problem, its like a snowball affect and things just start not working randomly. It's a shame b/c audi's are gorgeous, one the best looking cars out there.
> 
> I mean you can always get lucky, and score one that doesn't give you problems but its unlikely. I've known 6 ppl with audis, all of them sold the car w/in a year and bought either sti's, evos, or benz.
> 
> My friend had a 2 yr old audi a4, 6 mnths after he bought it, the window wouldn't work...then we're driving IN THE RAIN and the wipers stop working HAHAHAH :LAUGH: german cars are the best (I'm a die hard BMW fan) but they will put your wallet, and patience to the test.


dude, is it ok that i ask you a ton of questions before i buy my car? :laugh:
but i come from a family of bimmers on my dads side, and vws on my moms. i totally know what you mean- german cars are a hit or miss. the only reason i would get an audi is because my town is full of rich bitches that have $60,000 bmws and stuff (a guy with a z4 offered me a ride once )


----------



## ComeBack_Kid

JohnnyBlaze said:


> when you are ready I would take VW over Audi any day unless you are buying from the snowroom in that case You're fine. My dad is a mechanic for 40 yrs and I literally know/heard of every problem cars have. Audi's are nothing but a headache trust me on that...Once you have one little electrical problem, its like a snowball affect and things just start not working randomly. It's a shame b/c audi's are gorgeous, one the best looking cars out there.
> 
> I mean you can always get lucky, and score one that doesn't give you problems but its unlikely. I've known 6 ppl with audis, all of them sold the car w/in a year and bought either sti's, evos, or benz.
> 
> My friend had a 2 yr old audi a4, 6 mnths after he bought it, the window wouldn't work...then we're driving IN THE RAIN and the wipers stop working HAHAHAH :LAUGH: german cars are the best (I'm a die hard BMW fan) but they will put your wallet, and patience to the test.


Thats weird that you say that *considering AUDI and VW are the EXACT. SAME. COMPANY.*
You are aware of this correct? That Audi is simply VW's luxury division, ie. Toyota/Lexus, Honda/Acura, Nissan/Infiniti
And VWs are generally stricken by the same problems as Audis? VWs absolutely suck for maintenance, and many people would rate them much worse than AUDIs, so to everyone considering buying them, keep that in mind


----------



## RickB

ComeBack_Kid said:


> Thats weird that you say that *considering AUDI and VW are the EXACT. SAME. COMPANY.*
> You are aware of this correct? That Audi is simply VW's luxury division, ie. Toyota/Lexus, Honda/Acura, Nissan/Infiniti
> And VWs are generally stricken by the same problems as Audis? VWs absolutely suck for maintenance, and many people would rate them much worse than AUDIs, so to everyone considering buying them, keep that in mind


you are not correct.


----------



## Jay29

RickB said:


> you are not correct.


and!!??


----------



## Guest

SnowboardSpaz said:


> i was thinking about getting a a4/passat. is it true that they have big problems after 50k miles


my a4 has 140,000 miles and it's humming along.

alasdair


----------



## ComeBack_Kid

RickB said:


> you are not correct.


*I am 100% correct and before you embarass yourself further do a quick google search. Same company. That is not debatable, it is fact.*

Go to any VW or AUDI dealership and they will tell you the same. Or heck, just check out the second line in Audi's wikipedia entry:

Audi - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Yeah, sorry to embarrass you like that


----------



## JohnnyBlaze

ComeBack_Kid said:


> *I am 100% correct and before you embarass yourself further do a quick google search. Same company. That is not debatable, it is fact.*
> 
> Go to any VW or AUDI dealership and they will tell you the same. Or heck, just check out the second line in Audi's wikipedia entry:
> 
> Audi - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Yeah, sorry to embarrass you like that


And snowboardspaz, I take it you are a young guy, so I have a feeling that you wouldn't want, and probably couldn't shell out hundreds and hundreds at a clip to your car just to keep it on the road god forbid you had to. If you get a german car, get it w/ a warranty/maintence plan..the monthly payment will be more but in teh long run you save $$ b/c ur not getting wacked when the car has a mind of its own



Yes you are correct same company however taking a look at V dubs track record vs. Audi's as far as reliabilty the VW is more reliable....


and yes I owned a few BMW's in my time and the last one was funny as hell. Moonroof gets stuck only 3/4's closed. 

Me: Moonroof won't close all the way..comp thinks its closed its not.

BMW: no worries that's an easy fix we just have to reset the comp

Me: ok I'll bring it in now.

BMW: Ok, it will take three days

and like someone said earlier thank god for the SICKKKK MAINTENCE plan BMW has b/c it would have cost 750 to reset the comp hahahha!!

IMO Germans make some of the best cars on the road, and I would take a BMW over anything anyday, but for some reason electronically they are shady...

It just is what it is.


----------



## RickB

ComeBack_Kid said:


> *I am 100% correct and before you embarass yourself further do a quick google search. Same company. That is not debatable, it is fact.*
> 
> Go to any VW or AUDI dealership and they will tell you the same. Or heck, just check out the second line in Audi's wikipedia entry:
> 
> Audi - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Yeah, sorry to embarrass you like that


Just lol at you.

You say Audi is just VW's high end extension, you are wrong. How long has Audi been around? Please tell me.. then tell me how long Lexus or infiniti has been around? 
Yes, VW is the parent company... Audi in turn owns Lambo... Bugatti is also in the mix as well. So is Seat, Skoda... and where is Porsche in all this.

Go into any VW or Audi dealership and they'll say that they are the same? You are killing me... maybe if you went into a VW dealership a salesguy would tell you that they are the same.. but not at an Audi store. 

I'm embarrassed for you. Please stop while you are behind, or keep going... this is the internet so it'll be pretty fun to see what you come up with next.
LOL "fact" !!!!!


----------



## FLuiD

1996 Exploder "Limited" hehe... Inherited, 180K miles, cheap to run/fix, brand new Goodyear Wranglers, 5000K HID headlights, and some other essentials!!


----------



## baldylox

Regardless of ownership, VW and Audi are NOT the same thing. Car companies barely share tech intra model. The idea is to keep a brand different as a form of diversification. Would you say Saab Is similar in any way to GM? Of course not.


----------



## jeri534

I am an Audi Tech and while they are the same company they are not exactly the same , theres a lot of the same parts/electronics used in both companies but on each of the companies exclusive cars they are different beasts

and VWs and just as unreliable as Audis, just not as expensive to repair


----------



## Guest

cifex said:


> ...VW and Audi are NOT the same thing. Car companies barely share tech intra model.


obviously, there are rules and exceptions to rules but, in the case of audi and vw, there's
a great deal of common technology across the various platforms.
for example, i have a 1999 audi a4 which is based on the vw b5
platform which is shared with the passat from the same years.
they're basically the same car...

alasdair


----------



## JohnnyBlaze

Good Job snowboardspaz, didn't know so much of the forum was so passionate about audi's and V dubs :laugh:

and Fluid, I'm jealous of that truck lol, I looked for something along those lines afte I got rid of the BMW couldn't find anything worth the buy, settled on the altima b/c it was a steal, and then found an explorer a month later for only 2 grand from an older member of society...sucked haha


----------



## baldylox

I'm only passionate about MY vdub! 

Who the hell is snowboardspaz?! I don't see any posts from anyone with that name.


----------



## JohnnyBlaze

LOL, 

Isn't he the memeber that wrote the orig. post asking which to buy? I was saying good job to him b/c it riled us all up :laugh:


----------



## baldylox

o...right.... :laugh:


----------



## ComeBack_Kid

RickB said:


> Just lol at you.
> 
> You say Audi is just VW's high end extension, you are wrong. How long has Audi been around? Please tell me.. then tell me how long Lexus or infiniti has been around?
> Yes, VW is the parent company... Audi in turn owns Lambo... Bugatti is also in the mix as well. So is Seat, Skoda... and where is Porsche in all this.
> 
> Go into any VW or Audi dealership and they'll say that they are the same? You are killing me... maybe if you went into a VW dealership a salesguy would tell you that they are the same.. but not at an Audi store.
> 
> I'm embarrassed for you. Please stop while you are behind, or keep going... this is the internet so it'll be pretty fun to see what you come up with next.
> LOL "fact" !!!!!


Yep, this is the internet, which is why you are acting like a keyboard tough guy right now. Unfortunately for you, a quick search reveals that most of Audi's and VW's most popular cars share platforms, drivetrains, engines, transmissions, electrical, etc etc etc parts with each other, are manufactured at the same plants by the same company, and are equally as unreliable. 

Subaru, Toyota, and Honda make the most reliable consumer cars, period. VWs are garbage from the get go, Audis (generally) are after 50-60,000 miles. 

But hell, I don't buy German sissy sedans so what do I know?!


----------



## JohnnyBlaze

How was your T Day? I'm working from my house today, too lazy after the weekend to drive to the city. Plus after the scenery from Maine to here, I don't want to see the city :laugh:


----------



## baldylox

ComeBack_Kid said:


> most of Audi's and VW's most popular cars share platforms, drivetrains, engines, transmissions, electrical, etc etc etc parts with each other, are manufactured at the same plants by the same company, and are equally as unreliable.





ComeBack_Kid said:


> VWs are garbage from the get go, Audis (generally) are after 50-60,000 miles.


These statements would seem to contradict each other....


----------



## baldylox

JohnnyBlaze said:


> How was your T Day? I'm working from my house today, too lazy after the weekend to drive to the city. Plus after the scenery from Maine to here, I don't want to see the city :laugh:



How was the drive to Sunday River? I've never actually gone cause I assumed it was about 10 hrs but Google says 7ish. Is that realistic passing Boston?


----------



## ComeBack_Kid

cifex said:


> These statements would seem to contradict each other....


I was actually implying that AUDIs at least look really cool and have enough luxury features, including AWD, so that under warranty, its still a car worth having for 50k miles or so, whereas VWs are just ugly and poorly made cars from the start


----------



## baldylox

I won't argue looks... though I think my GTI is beautiful, the rest of the VW line IS pretty lame. I don't particularly like anything that Audi makes. Aside from the nifty headlights, they are uninspiring.

Also, I think your reliability impressions are dated. Both Audi and particularly VW have improved greatly in the past few years. The impression that reliability suddenly tanks after 50/60K is simply because that is when warranty ends and people have to start footing the bill. If it ended and 30K or 100K people would say the same. 

Either way, I opted for the 100K as I've had the "pleasure" of maintaining an out of warranty Saab.


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit

my friend has a newer(2007) vdub GTI and hes been driving that since he got it about three years ago and its still running perfectly fine. it's also been driven back and forth from vt a good amount of times. i dont know much about cars or if that applies to all vdubs but his def seems to be decent quality.


----------



## RickB

ComeBack_Kid said:


> Yep, this is the internet, which is why you are acting like a keyboard tough guy right now. Unfortunately for you, a quick search reveals that most of Audi's and VW's most popular cars share platforms, drivetrains, engines, transmissions, electrical, etc etc etc parts with each other, are manufactured at the same plants by the same company, and are equally as unreliable.
> 
> Subaru, Toyota, and Honda make the most reliable consumer cars, period. VWs are garbage from the get go, Audis (generally) are after 50-60,000 miles.
> 
> But hell, I don't buy German sissy sedans so what do I know?!


you didn't answer my questions, and your large assumptions are still wrong. 
Did a vw kill ur dog?


----------



## JohnnyBlaze

Well, google is literally on point with their timing. I thought I would make it 6 not the 7.5hrs they said but the last 40 miles is a one lane "cut-through town" road so you go from 55 to 35 constantly, which constitutes the extra time it takes. 

I Drove to the Berkshires first (had to take care of something there) then from the Berkshires to Base lodge was 4 hrs and 48 minutes. 
From my house to the Berkshires was about an hour and a 45. So google was on point. 
I'll tell you one thing though, the drive was not as bad as I thought. It is just such a beautiful drive that you forget how long you are on the road for. 
We all definitely have to do a 3 day weekend there this season. They have 8 Peaks!!!


----------



## baldylox

RickB said:


> Did a vw kill ur dog?


 I just spit green tea through my nose! :laugh::laugh:


----------



## ComeBack_Kid

RickB said:


> you didn't answer my questions, and your large assumptions are still wrong.
> Did a vw kill ur dog?


Heres why I didnt answer your questions:
1-You're wrong and its silly you're still typing
2-Those questions are erroneous. The length a company has been in business for has nothing to do with the quality of its product. If you were educated you'd understand correlation/causation. This involves neither. 
3-You have not offered anything to dispute the facts that AUDIs and VWs are made by the same company and share many components and are rated just as bad, with VW maybe a little bit worse. Just look at the audi and vw techs on this thread openly admitting it

Hahaha little Richie just got embarrassed again :laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## JohnnyBlaze

ComeBack_Kid said:


> The length a company has been in business for has nothing to do with the quality of its product. If you were educated you'd understand correlation/causation. This involves neither.



Just to play Devil's Advocate:

Is is safe to say that if a company makes "X car" at year 5 that product will be of inferior quality to "X car" at year say 20? Or any product for that matter. (assuming morons are not running the company and they actually followed the "normal" progession model for a 20 year old business)

Even if morons were running the a given company, the length of time in biz would still matter, b/c the longer they have been running the worse they would get no :laugh:

I hate to say it but any educated and wise business man would know that how long a company has been doing business DEFINITELY has an impact on product quality. I think its even safe to say a big difference. :thumbsup: I mean think about it we are all buyers of reputation, and rep is built on experience which takes time in the biz....Just my 2 cents


----------



## ComeBack_Kid

JohnnyBlaze said:


> Just to play Devil's Advocate:
> 
> Is is safe to say that if a company makes "X car" at year 5 that product will be of inferior quality to "X car" at year say 20? Or any product for that matter. (assuming morons are not running the company and they actually followed the "normal" progession model for a 20 year old business)
> 
> Even if morons were running the a given company, the length of time in biz would still matter, b/c the longer they have been running the worse they would get no :laugh:
> 
> I hate to say it but any educated and wise business man would know that how long a company has been doing business DEFINITELY has an impact on product quality. I think its even safe to say a big difference. :thumbsup: I mean think about it we are all buyers of reputation, and rep is built on experience which takes time in the biz....Just my 2 cents


haha thanks JBlaze, in your own way you just proved my point. First off VWs and AUDIs have HORRIBLE REPUTATIONS FOR RELIABILITY, if you don't want to check out the thousands of sites available(consumer reports, motor trend, kbb, Auto Buyers's guide, etc)just read back through the thread and you'll see quite a few testimonials. 2nd, NO, the length a company has been making cars doesnt have an effect on their quality unless they are constantly tweaking, engineering, redesigning, and manufacturing MORE EFFECTIVELY than the other guy. THat said, VW put out its first car in 1937 whereas Subaru put out their first in 1954...Hmmm, by your logic VW vehicles should be much better than Subaru's with all those extra years as an automaker, right? Yeah, kinda puts a hole in that theory, sorry.

*THE BOTTOM LINE*is that VW reliability does not even come close to Toyota/Lexus, Honda/Acura, Nissan/Infiniti, Subaru and in the last few years, Chrysler and many GM cars. Any website involved with rating car reliability from consumers and/or experts(including the vw and audi techs on this thread) will tell you the same. *ARE you **really trying to debate that?!* :laugh:


----------



## baldylox

Bottom line....you should *subscribe* to Consumer Reports..... I don't think anyone said they were as reliable as toyota / sub.....that doesn't mean they are "horrible". 

Removing these graphics in a couple min....fyi





pics removed.


----------



## RickB

ComeBack_Kid said:


> Heres why I didnt answer your questions:
> 1-You're wrong and its silly you're still typing
> 2-Those questions are erroneous. The length a company has been in business for has nothing to do with the quality of its product. If you were educated you'd understand correlation/causation. This involves neither.
> 3-You have not offered anything to dispute the facts that AUDIs and VWs are made by the same company and share many components and are rated just as bad, with VW maybe a little bit worse. Just look at the audi and vw techs on this thread openly admitting it
> 
> Hahaha little Richie just got embarrassed again :laugh::laugh::laugh:



When did I say anything about quality of products ? 
Yes, they share components... But they aren't the exact same company and are not all made under the same roof. What vw correlates to the a4, a6, a5, a8? How much componentry does a q and a t-reg share? How much of a bentley conti gt is made by bentley?
Lol at u thinking ur winning this internet battle.


----------



## ComeBack_Kid

cifex said:


> Bottom line....you should *subscribe* to Consumer Reports..... I don't think anyone said they were as reliable as toyota / sub.....that doesn't mean they are "horrible".
> 
> Removing these graphics in a couple min....fyi


Hey, cute pics :thumbsup::laugh:
Thats great how you showed a graph stating all below average or just plain bad for 6-8 years, and then good for the last two, which illustrates that if you buy a new VW you're probably ok for the first two years/12-24,000 miles... HOORAY!

These cars are horrible options because other vehicles in the same(or less) price range give you so much more in terms of reliability, cost-of-ownership, retaining value, and a thousand other things. If your choices were between the Flinstones car, a horse-and-carriage, or a Jetta, the Jetta would be the obvious choice. But when we have the options we do, buying a VW is close to retarded.

Whatever, you've heard a ton of people on this thread vouch for how bad these cars are mechanically, and any mechanic or person whos owned a Vdub for a couple of years will tell you the same, but whatever its your money and life do what you want. I'll still gladly pull my Subaru Impreza 2.5rs to the side of the road to help you when your 6-month old VW Touareg completely shuts down for no apparent reason in the middle of a snowstorm(like my buddy and I did last winter in Flagstaff,AZ for a stranded mom w/ her 2 young daughters in that exact predicament). Just my 2 cents, she probably would've been better off if she'd driven past the VW dealership 6 months before that day...

WHatev, I'm over this, have fun in your Jettas LOL
Lets get back to showing off our whips:thumbsup:


----------



## ComeBack_Kid

RickB said:


> When did I say anything about quality of products ?
> Yes, they share components... But they aren't the exact same company and are not all made under the same roof. What vw correlates to the a4, a6, a5, a8? How much componentry does a q and a t-reg share? How much of a bentley conti gt is made by bentley?
> Lol at u thinking ur winning this internet battle.


LOL at u still typing when you have no point or argument hahahaha


----------



## JohnnyBlaze

comeback seriously this is crazy you've posted 15 posts 90% of which are arguing this point I thnk this topic is dead :laugh: Not a great way to welcome yourself to the forum.

and second off I wasn't arguing w/ ya at any point in this thread, I stayed nuetral and stated information I felt was relevant. BACK OFF. Period 

we all have opinions here and can discuss them without taking it to a level too far. I feel this topic is hanging on a cliff...just my opinion 

oh and for the record "cowboy kid" I never claimed that simply b/c one company has been around longer than another that means that they have a better product as your VW and SCOOBY example states. Seriously don't be a pompous ass just chill. I said that how long a company has been doing business HAS A BEARING on their product. It's common sense. I never said that the length of time dictates with a garauntee a superior product over a younger competitor

Twisting people's words to your favor is kinda like lame dude.. FAIL


----------



## Guest

ComeBack_Kid, we get it - you personally do not like audi and vw cars... :\

why the snotty attitude? we're discussing a difference of opinion. the fact that you can't do that in a civil manner, does the entire discussion a disservice.

alasdair


----------



## JohnnyBlaze

I'm glad someone agrees w/ me alas 

how is Tahoe btw? :laugh: are they mostly V dub folks or super luxury audis? :laugh:


----------



## Guest

tahoe is awesome. we need more snow but it will come. there are a lot of subarus on the road here along with ford and gmc trucks, plenty audis and anything else with awd/4wd.

your location is a mountain near me. which one?

alasdair


----------



## JohnnyBlaze

nice, yea I heard they favor sti's over evo's over there too ( my buddy is big into those things)

I live in NY so the east coast is pretty much my stomping ground. Although I do get around :laugh: I've got cousin's near Whistler, a business parnter in Portland, and couple friends in CO so once the season is full swinggin the trips will start

I need to move out there though I just want to put enough $ aside so when I do come to the west, I can relax for a year and not have to worry about things


----------



## 91Yota

Triple8Sol said:


> Couple seasons ago:


I'm just curious. I never really understood tilting the carrier like that. I had some trouble looking it up so figured I'd ask.


----------



## Guest

91Yota said:


> I'm just curious. I never really understood tilting the carrier like that. I had some trouble looking it up so figured I'd ask.


on some cars with lover profile roof racks, there's not enough room between the rack and the roof to fit a snowboard (bindings down). the tilted rack solves that problem by creating more room.

alasdair


----------



## Guest

Has anyone owned a Nissan pathfinder 96 to 01 years ? Looking to buy a cheap reliable vehicle.:dunno:


----------



## JohnnyBlaze

My cousin has a 98 that he has owned since then. His dad had it first then him and as far as I know I never heard him complain about it...I do know that nissan does make reliable cars though


----------



## RickB

ComeBack_Kid said:


> LOL at u still typing when you have no point or argument hahahaha


you sure claim alot, but wont answer any of my questions. You do use bold font feature a bit, so i guess that makes you more right than everyone else.

Here's a point. VW is now the worlds largest automaker, they are the parent company to quite a few other car manufacturers- Audi being one of them. Yes, they do share a lot of componentry, but Audi's are not just VW's with a different badge and a higher price tag. You said Audi is just VW's high end extension a la Toyota/Lexus etc. What a retarded comment, Audi wasnt invented to be that to VW over 100years ago. I'm not making any claims whether or not audi's/vw's are reliable or not....i'm claiming you make large generalizations about these brands. 
Dont let your mom see you cry.


----------



## baldylox

Well said....for a minute, you turned into a unicorn.



Step Brothers reference.


----------



## Nugggster

I know one thing, its a LOT cheaper to fix anything american versus something foreign. Ill stick with whats tried and true. 

btw I got a friend with a vdub, he was sold on them till now. Biggest POS youll ever see. His moms passat had an engine oil sludge issue that vdub wouldnt warranty. He has had a ton of electrical issues with his gti. he wont buy another one once someone buys his. :dunno: itsa nice ass car, but its about as reliable as a pile of dogshit:dunno:


----------



## 91Yota

Nugggster said:


> I know one thing, its a LOT cheaper to fix anything american versus something foreign. Ill stick with whats tried and true.
> 
> btw I got a friend with a vdub, he was sold on them till now. Biggest POS youll ever see. His moms passat had an engine oil sludge issue that vdub wouldnt warranty. He has had a ton of electrical issues with his gti. he wont buy another one once someone buys his. :dunno: itsa nice ass car, but its about as reliable as a pile of dogshit:dunno:


Ugh... I hate to say it's true... but it is. I've loved Vdubs and still do but still don't own one because I've see what my brother has gone through with his old GTi and his old Jetta. They're really a car you should own if you have the funds to keep up with it, do it yourself, or have a magical mechanic from Germany at your disposal. And sometimes you just get lucky and get one with no problems. But I'd say that electrical problems are almost always a Vdub issue.

So till I can afford to own the Vdub I've always wanted, I'll stick the the japanese cars that have always treated me better. I'll post a pic of my car for this thread later on too.

btw, thanks alasdairm for the explanation on the angled carrier, that actually makes perfect sense now hah.


----------



## ComeBack_Kid

RickB said:


> you sure claim alot, but wont answer any of my questions. You do use bold font feature a bit, so i guess that makes you more right than everyone else.
> 
> Here's a point. VW is now the worlds largest automaker, they are the parent company to quite a few other car manufacturers- Audi being one of them. Yes, they do share a lot of componentry, but Audi's are not just VW's with a different badge and a higher price tag. You said Audi is just VW's high end extension a la Toyota/Lexus etc. What a retarded comment, Audi wasnt invented to be that to VW over 100years ago. I'm not making any claims whether or not audi's/vw's are reliable or not....i'm claiming you make large generalizations about these brands.
> Dont let your mom see you cry.


LOL AGAIN, YOU ARE STILL TYPING :laugh::laugh::laugh: You're have no point so all, and your questions lead no where; much of VWs and AUDIs are the same cars and a ton of people on this thread alone have testified to that. You are just wasting everyone's time now and you are below me considering I've been pwning you over and over Since you like to throw out things that don't matter, I'll do the same:









And to alasdair:
Read back and see there were 2 people in this debate. Don't chastise anyone, people can discuss and debate however they want, it doesnt need to fit your codes of conduct:cheeky4:


----------



## Guest

ComeBack_Kid said:


> And to alasdair:
> Read back and see there were 2 people in this debate. Don't chastise anyone, people can discuss and debate however they want, it doesnt need to fit your codes of conduct:cheeky4:


q.e.d.

alasdair


----------



## ComeBack_Kid

JohnnyBlaze said:


> comeback seriously this is crazy you've posted 15 posts 90% of which are arguing this point I thnk this topic is dead :laugh: Not a great way to welcome yourself to the forum.
> 
> and second off I wasn't arguing w/ ya at any point in this thread, I stayed nuetral and stated information I felt was relevant. BACK OFF. Period
> 
> we all have opinions here and can discuss them without taking it to a level too far. I feel this topic is hanging on a cliff...just my opinion
> 
> oh and for the record "cowboy kid" I never claimed that simply b/c one company has been around longer than another that means that they have a better product as your VW and SCOOBY example states. Seriously don't be a pompous ass just chill. I said that how long a company has been doing business HAS A BEARING on their product. It's common sense. I never said that the length of time dictates with a garauntee a superior product over a younger competitor
> 
> Twisting people's words to your favor is kinda like lame dude.. FAIL


Backtracking on your words like JBlaze=FAIL
JBlaze Don't debate if u start name-calling as soon as you start to lose, nobody likes a douchebag bro. Nobody twisted your words, they just embarrassed you with them. You said what you said, I mentioned correlation/causation(google it, or go to college) and I disproved everything you said and you could not handle it. Oh, and definitely learn how to spell "guarantee"(HINT: It's not "garauntee").
JBlaze=FAIL


----------



## ComeBack_Kid

Snowolf said:


> No, but it does need to meet the overall forum code of conduct and right now, you are just tossing insults out willy nilly. I suggest you just drop it and move on or the thread wil be closed.


A few people on this thread are, so done deal. Lets just keep showin off pix of our whips 
Mine at the moment:








*Not exactly snow material though, I'd love to get into something like this again(my old car, sold to a buddy now in North Carolina)*









*If anyone knows of an 03-06 Subaru Impreza 2.5RS for sale or trade lemme know, I'm super interested. Amazing AWD, rugged dependability, and 28mpg is just hard to beat  Best overall snow car besides a WRX/STI in my opinion, but whatever we drive, I'm sure we can all agree that the stoke of riding is whats important, as long as we get up there thats what matters*:thumbsup:


----------



## JohnnyBlaze

ComeBack_Kid said:


> Backtracking on your words like JBlaze=FAIL
> JBlaze Don't debate if u start name-calling as soon as you start to lose, nobody likes a douchebag bro. Nobody twisted your words, they just embarrassed you with them. You said what you said, I mentioned correlation/causation(google it, or go to college) and I disproved everything you said and you could not handle it. Oh, and definitely learn how to spell "guarantee"(HINT: It's not "garauntee").
> JBlaze=FAIL


First and foremost, you will never "embarrass" me especially not in a childish debate. You do not affect my life. Good luck with your cars though!!

1) I am not losing or winning. We aren't in highschool. This is not a contest :laugh: 
2) and you are right so stop acting like a douche ( I'm sure no one on this thread thinks I'm a douche :laugh
3) I did go to college, been running my own business since 19. One typo, oh no, I must be uneducated. 
4) Handle what, arguements with people that push pointless topics? Yea you're right I can't handle it b/c I have better things to do. 
5) Let me feed your ego:

I am totally wrong, I must not now how business work, am uneducated yet I run a 7 figure business, you are always right, and you definitely wrote the book on "Audi, VW: Compared and Contrasted"

Sorry for the post Snowolf 



Back to the topic of cars.


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit

for the record i do not think jblaze is a douche


----------



## JohnnyBlaze

here is my hopeful next purchase....4 feet of snow no problem :laugh:


----------



## baldylox

I think you're a douche Johnny.... :thumbsup:


----------



## 91Yota

What kinda loser wants a Tonka truck?!

Get a Hess truck douche!

http://www.babble.com/CS/blogs/droolicious/2008/12/16-22/HES_2159.JPG

(for the record I've been recently chatting with Johnny. Consider me a new friend not a random douchebag)


----------



## stsmurf

2006 mitsubishi raider, picked it up last summer pretty much just for getting to the mountains and being able to transport people + gear.


----------



## Slinky

05 Chevy 1500 crew cab...just put a cap on it so i can haul the gear and keep it locked up. Holds 4 guys comfortably, can do 6 if need be and all the gear. Great tail gate for eating lunch on. Havent had a snow storm stop me yet! I've pushed snow up over the hood getting up the mountain before.


----------



## JohnnyBlaze

cifex said:


> I think you're a douche Johnny.... :thumbsup:


HAHAHAHA!!! Mission accomplished, I'll go to croxley's and do something dumb like spill a beer and french fry at the same time :laugh:



91Yota said:


> What kinda loser wants a Tonka truck?!
> 
> Get a Hess truck douche!
> 
> http://www.babble.com/CS/blogs/droolicious/2008/12/16-22/HES_2159.JPG
> 
> (for the record I've been recently chatting with Johnny. Consider me a new friend not a random douchebag)


well you know what make fun of the Tonka truck but its the SHIT, bottom line. I'll take out the Hess truck any day :cheeky4:


----------



## JohnnyBlaze

Now We have to make one of these!!!!!!


----------



## tomtom88

JohnnyBlaze said:


> Now We have to make one of these!!!!!!


 
WTF?

10char


----------



## Vlaze

I'd like to see the MPG on one of those Johnny

Whelp I went from a chevy truck owner for the past 10+ years to a sports car in the summer and got for the winter a typical beat up american shit box; 1997 Pontiac Sunfire. I hate FWD but I'll survive.


----------



## JohnnyBlaze

lmfao!!! Iknow right that shit is crazy!!!


----------



## JohnnyBlaze

Vlaze,

You got rid of the truck?!?!


----------



## ComeBack_Kid

*These are some other solid rides in the snow*


----------



## Vlaze

Yeup, since my accident with the sports bike over a year ago due to the deer I kinda lost the other purpose of having the truck for transporting it. While it did good practicality wise in sense to have all year long I wanted something for my adrenaline rush and traded it in for an RX-8. Only downside obviously was not as feasible to drive it during the winter as I'd hate to get snow on it so went and got a winter beater. 

I looked over the WRX and Evo's but while they have great performance and are great for snow, handling wise through corners they got nothing on the 8 although I would of drove either of those all year long. Plus the 8 is unique as I hardly see anyone with them on the road ^_^. Just enjoy trying different things in life.

I'd definitely will eventually get a truck on the side down the road wherever and whenever I move next to in the country side.


----------



## JohnnyBlaze

Nice!!! Goood for you man. yea you're right I rarely see the 8's.. It outhandles evo's and Sti's in corners?!?! wow I didn't know that, I'm sure the women love that car tooo :laugh:


----------



## Vlaze

Yea but only on non winter roads, I'm not talking winter handling heh. Those cars are known to handle up top comparible to a Porsche, they're really good. Power wise they don't got much, especially on accel, but once you're past 1st gear they rev nicely up to 9-10k RPM. Definitely not a drag car if that's what someone buys them for. They are race car oriented for tracks, not drags.

I will say I get a lot of looks due to it. Got the smiling attention of quite a few wimmen at Okemo when I went to pick up a season pass a few weeks ago


----------



## AWNOW

You don't see a lot of RX8's because they are terribly underpowered and the engineers fell well short of what they were aiming for. Hell, they were even allowing customers to return the cars they were so bad.


----------



## 91Yota

Here's my accord. I'm not a honda guy by any means. I needed a car and fell into this one and I'm just thankful it's a 5 speed and I was able to snag the rack from my brother and got the board carrier on sale/clearance for $30. And if I need them I have a set of snow tires that I used on my old 91 Celicas.


----------



## Vlaze

AWNOW said:


> You don't see a lot of RX8's because they are terribly underpowered and the engineers fell well short of what they were aiming for. Hell, they were even allowing customers to return the cars they were so bad.


They're underpowered in accel yes, but they still go faster through the corner than majority of cars in their divisions and easily lead in those classes. Turbocharging offers more power in the 300-400 whp range. Again, only those who want drag cars complain of the lack of torque. It's a car for people who love track based cars and not going in a straight line for 10 seconds.

As for the returns I'd have to say that's quite opinionated. The only issue has to do with the engine which comes down to maintenance and being a car enthusiastic to know what you're doing on them. It's not a DD car for the typical consumer who doesn't know a thing about rotary engines. Even for those who don't care to take care of them well there is an 8yr/100k mile warranty for all years up to this year for engine coverage.


----------



## vtrico

I'm rocking an Audi A4 2006










Got the rack here if anyone is interested


----------



## 91Yota

vtrico said:


> I'm rocking an Audi A4 2006
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got the rack here if anyone is interested


WTF?! Never seen a rack like that before. Just watched the video too, that's actually pretty sick. The first thing that comes to mind though... That must kinda suck for any passenger that looks to enjoy the view on the drive haha.


----------



## baldylox

Fucking Spammer!


----------



## 91Yota

cifex said:


> Fucking Spammer!


Spammer?!

Dang it! I've been had. I was getting too excited checking the forums and finding/buying bindings for a friend of mine. I'ma fool


----------



## tomtom88

It may be spam, but it is some damn cool spam!


----------



## baldylox

I agree it is kind of cool for those that don't want to go all out on a roof rack, but the guy posted the same link in 3 different threads which is not cool.


----------



## vtrico

91Yota said:


> Spammer?!
> 
> Dang it! I've been had. I was getting too excited checking the forums and finding/buying bindings for a friend of mine. I'ma fool


Well technically I guess this is spam, but it is relevant to the thread. This is my company that I just started and I am trying to spread the word. Sorry but this is a good way to spread the word for free.

And sorry for posting so much on this site today, I just did searches on google and posted to relevant sites.


----------



## nguyendinhvan

vtrico said:


> Well technically I guess this is spam, but it is relevant to the thread. This is my company that I just started and I am trying to spread the word. Sorry but this is a good way to spread the word for free.
> 
> And sorry for posting so much on this site today, I just did searches on google and posted to relevant sites.


I'm planning a road trip to NM (a 20 hour drive). I see it says you shouldn't exceed 60 mph and that's the only thing keeping me from buying them. WHHHHYYYY


----------



## baldylox

While you're Googling, check out wiredsport's threads on this site. That is an acceptable way for vendors to behave on a forum as opposed to pretending to be your own customers and trick people. Your product is pretty cool, but waking zombie threads (which consequently emails everyone) is not an acceptable way to promote it.


----------



## baldylox

nguyendinhvan said:


> I'm planning a road trip to NM (a 20 hour drive). I see it says you shouldn't exceed 60 mph and that's the only thing keeping me from buying them. WHHHHYYYY


All racks say that. Yakima, Thule, all of em. It's just to protect their asses.


----------



## JohnnyBlaze

91Yota said:


> WTF?! Never seen a rack like that before. Just watched the video too, that's actually pretty sick. The first thing that comes to mind though... That must kinda suck for any passenger that looks to enjoy the view on the drive haha.



Yea I've seen these racks only concern I'm thinking of is that has to put strain on the window? what's your experience with it?


----------



## vtrico

cifex said:


> All racks say that. Yakima, Thule, all of em. It's just to protect their asses.


This is true I have tested it at much higher speeds, how fast do you drive?



JohnnyBlaze said:


> Yea I've seen these racks only concern I'm thinking of is that has to put strain on the window? what's your experience with it?


That is a common concern, and I have used mine, and the original one since 1995 and had no problems with it breaking windows or anything. I wouldn't sell it if there was a problem.



cifex said:


> While you're Googling, check out wiredsport's threads on this site. That is an acceptable way for vendors to behave on a forum as opposed to pretending to be your own customers and trick people. Your product is pretty cool, but waking zombie threads (which consequently emails everyone) is not an acceptable way to promote it.


I will check that out, but in my defense I am my own customer. This is a product I use and believe in. I am not just hawking something that I wouldn't use, like a typical spammer.


----------



## nguyendinhvan

vtrico, how do you think it'd fair on a 2000 mile road trip? i also see that you have bindings on one of the snowboards in both instances. would it work with 2 boards without bindings or would they slide too much everytime you stop and go??

oh and i drive 70-80 on the interstate.


----------



## vtrico

Well I actually tested it with a board without bindings and at substantially high speeds. The board with bindings is my personal board, and the one above it is one I bought off craiglist for 50 bucks but never put bindings on it. But I used the crappier board in testing in case something went wrong, and it worked fine.

Also not pictured I have to update the video and pics. You have a nose cone that fits over the front of the snowboards that helps make it more aerodynamic.

With that being said in all the times I used it I never used it for a long trip like that. Not saying it can't but I just want to be completely honest with you. I have used it at highway speeds, and I think you could do 75, but I wouldn't go much faster than that.

cifex, I wasn't sure what area you were talking about as far as wiredsport, is that a vendor on this site, or is that an actually site, could you provide a link thanks.


----------



## nguyendinhvan

yeah you should upload some new pics when you get a chance. i'd like to see 'em. btw thanks for answering my questions.


----------



## RickB

ComeBack_Kid said:


> LOL AGAIN, YOU ARE STILL TYPING :laugh::laugh::laugh: You're have no point so all, and your questions lead no where; much of VWs and AUDIs are the same cars and a ton of people on this thread alone have testified to that. You are just wasting everyone's time now and you are below me considering I've been pwning you over and over Since you like to throw out things that don't matter, I'll do the same:
> 
> I take it you couldnt answer my questions and still have validity to your argument, so instead you just claim victory for yourself- damn fine internet game you got. I would think you could easily defeat me with factual info if my side of the story was so full of holes.
> 
> A ton of people have testified to what exactly? The Audi tech guy didnt even support your babble like you think he did.
> 
> I'm actually starting to worry about you, i think i will take donations to see if we can get you a cat-scan. Do you live in a low oxygen environment?


----------



## jeri534

ComeBack_Kid said:


> LOL AGAIN, YOU ARE STILL TYPING :laugh::laugh::laugh: You're have no point so all, and your questions lead no where; much of VWs and AUDIs are the same cars and a ton of people on this thread alone have testified to that. You are just wasting everyone's time now and you are below me considering I've been pwning you over and over Since you like to throw out things that don't matter, I'll do the same:
> 
> 
> And to alasdair:
> Read back and see there were 2 people in this debate. Don't chastise anyone, people can discuss and debate however they want, it doesnt need to fit your codes of conduct:cheeky4:


Dude there are only 1-2 cars in VW/Audis lineup that are similar to eachother

the VW Rabbit/GTI use the same chassis as the A3/TT, they share a bunch of components, and thats it. All the other cars use different chassis, engines, drivetrains etc.

The only things that are similar are certain electronics and engine components, but aside from that they are not that similar


----------



## STichris

04 subaru sti.....does great


----------



## Guest

jeri534 said:


> Dude there are only 1-2 cars in VW/Audis lineup that are similar to eachother
> 
> the VW Rabbit/GTI use the same chassis as the A3/TT, they share a bunch of components, and thats it. All the other cars use different chassis, engines, drivetrains etc.


you are quite incorrect. my 1999 a4 uses the b5 platform which is the same one used by the passat.

alasdair


----------



## snoeboarder

05 Grand Cherokee as of November, my 98 Cherokee was dying, it was so much fun to own, it was like a sports car with 4x4, the Grand is big comfortable sofa compared


----------



## maf05r6

2008 nissan pathfinder.


----------



## jeri534

alasdairm said:


> you are quite incorrect. my 1999 a4 uses the b5 platform which is the same one used by the passat.
> 
> alasdair


you are talking about a car that is 10 years old.


----------



## RickB

alasdairm said:


> you are quite incorrect. my 1999 a4 uses the b5 platform which is the same one used by the passat.
> 
> alasdair



And the previous passat was based off of an Audi chassis.


----------



## ComeBack_Kid

jeri534 said:


> you are talking about a car that is 10 years old.


Yeah, believe it or not there are actually quite a few cars 10 or more years old on the road, so What's your point?


----------



## baldylox

ComeBack_Kid said:


> Yeah, believe it or not there are actually quite a few cars 10 or more years old on the road, so What's your point?


According to you, none of them are VW / Audi!


----------



## ComeBack_Kid

cifex said:


> According to you, none of them are VW / Audi!


:laugh: Had to laugh at that one hahaha:thumbsup:

Do you really wanna start that debate again?


----------



## Leo

I drive an 03 Mitsu Galant GTZ. It's my only vehicle lol.

And who cares about the VW/Audi thing? Toyota is Lexus and Scion, Honda is Acura, GMC is Chevy and much more, blah blah blah. Hell, Ford has Mazda platforms.

Boy, this marketing stuff really works.


----------



## jeri534

ComeBack_Kid said:


> Yeah, believe it or not there are actually quite a few cars 10 or more years old on the road, so What's your point?


Im talking about current generation of cars, the only things that are the A3/TT and the GTI/Rabbit


----------



## Guest

jeri534 said:


> Im talking about current generation of cars, the only things that are the A3/TT and the GTI/Rabbit


you didn't make that clear in your post. it's clearer now. thanks.

alasdair


----------



## FreshTraxx

on my 08' New Zealand trip this was my steeze mobile for a few weeks.










made for some good fun climbing icey mountains every morning :thumbsup: 

cheers, Scott


----------



## 91Yota

FreshTraxx said:


> on my 08' New Zealand trip this was my steeze mobile for a few weeks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> made for some good fun climbing icey mountains every morning :thumbsup:
> 
> cheers, Scott


This is sick! There seems to be too many awesome k-cars in NZ. Just because I'm jealous of the trip, do you have any other pics? :dunno:


----------



## skipmann

My Rover not only took me to the mountain, but also took me over several others...that is until I sold it before moving over here to Europe... Thankfully, I was able to buy a 2008 Disco with a turbo diesel over here...

The only problem with the older Rovers is the fact you'll have to wrench on them quite often.


----------



## baldylox

skipmann said:


> My Rover not only took me to the mountain, but also took me over several others...that is until I sold it before moving over here to Europe... Thankfully, I was able to buy a 2008 Disco with a turbo diesel over here...
> 
> The only problem with the older Rovers is the fact you'll have to wrench on them quite often.


That, sir is beautiful.


----------



## vtrico

cifex said:


> That, sir is beautiful.


agreed, I love the color


----------



## skipmann

vtrico said:


> agreed, I love the color


Thanks. It was the biggest mistake of my life when I sold it.


----------



## Birk

last season:








and









This season its:








Just gotta love beeing a student..


----------



## NYSnow

I use a hitch board rack for local trips...









And this is what we rented last season in Dresden, Germany to drive to Verbier, Switzerland. I would not mind having one of these as a second vehicle.


----------



## Leo

That Rover was sick, sick, and sick with a side of sick.


----------



## SPAZ

JohnnyBlaze said:


> LOL,
> 
> Isn't he the memeber that wrote the orig. post asking which to buy? I was saying good job to him b/c it riled us all up :laugh:


jesus christ, i started that???? thats two flame wars i have started here now! :laugh:


----------



## SPAZ

yeah, but no one ever answered my question. would the better car be a honda pilot, passat or outback??

snowolf, at least this isnt like last time when ba insulted me on twitter and we kept the fight going on private messaging after you closed the thread :laugh:   :dunno: :cheeky4:


----------



## baldylox

I'd say the Suburu. Those last forever and are mildly cool. Also, passats are for stay at home moms and pilots are ugly.


----------



## Guest

4 door chevy colorado. 4x4 with a hard tonneau cover. fits all the gear with room to spare.


----------



## dharmashred

I think the coast is clear now...here's my baby. Q5 3.2 quattro with all season tires. This bitch corners like she's on rails. Turn off the traction control in the snow and she handles like a dream. I heart quattro.


----------



## SPAZ

that is sick.


----------



## dharmashred

SnowboardSpaz said:


> that is sick.


thanks man...I love her!


----------



## SPAZ

snowolf, we also discussed this. if anything hes my brother-in-law 
avran, i showed that to my sister and she flipped a shit :laugh:


----------



## SPAZ

so do you have custody arrangements yet?


----------



## SPAZ

but i've heard stuff like the outback is an echo box. is that true?
could i find one with under 40k, heated leather and a sunroof for 7.5k too?


----------



## SPAZ

plus if i get one im going to have the rocker panels painted the color of the car- black.


----------



## JohnnyBlaze

cifex said:


> I'd say the Suburu. Those last forever and are mildly cool. Also, passats are for stay at home moms and pilots are ugly.





SnowboardSpaz said:


> plus if i get one im going to have the rocker panels painted the color of the car- black.



Spaz go for the outback, paint it some obscene color and start an 

Subaru/ Mitsu fight...the easiest way is this:

"i don't care what evo's do they are still "asianly endowed" at 4 cyclinders and look better with my secretary driving it" :cheeky4:


----------



## SPAZ

haha








10char


----------



## JohnnyBlaze

:laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## SPAZ

yeah, what you did is sure to spark something and i cant wait for ba to read that thread. im actually egging him on :laugh:


----------



## baldylox

My Precious in the snow last weekend.....


----------



## matttehman

She's all I got? :dunno:

So with 300 hp she's a little squirly on the mountain, but she is kind of a pig and she does have vdc(traction control). Just need some better snow tires...

Keep in mind I have to drive 500 miles to find a mountain, so last year we took my bud's f250 diesel and split the costs of gas, but there were alot of us that went. If just a few of us, I'm taking my baby.


----------



## Guest

matttehman said:


> She's all I got? :dunno:
> 
> So with 300 hp she's a little squirly on the mountain, but she is kind of a pig and she does have vdc(traction control). Just need some better snow tires...
> 
> Keep in mind I have to drive 500 miles to find a mountain, so last year we took my bud's f250 diesel and split the costs of gas, but there were alot of us that went. If just a few of us, I'm taking my baby.


g35?
it looks nasty. i cant believe you drive that thing in the snow. my rx8 is garbage in the snow....fun as hell to drive in it and spin out tho


----------



## matttehman

Lol, yea G35. It's been skylined out. Nasty is a good thing right?


Yea it doesn't take much to spin out, really a horrible vehicle for snow, but hey :dunno: that's what friends with 4WD trucks are for. :laugh:


----------



## Guest

matttehman said:


> Lol, yea G35. It's been skylined out. Nasty is a good thing right?
> 
> 
> Yea it doesn't take much to spin out, really a horrible vehicle for snow, but hey :dunno: that's what friends with 4WD trucks are for. :laugh:


nasty is a good thing. thats one of the sickest looking G's ive seen.


----------



## 91Yota

cifex said:


> My Precious in the snow last weekend.....


Love it, still a big Vdub fan. And it looks great with a rack and covered in snow!

Side note: Hopefully I'll be getting a set of cheap wheels for my snow tires soon!


----------



## Troskinatior

89 240sx with a duel cam swap
and if anyone wants to get a 240 i really sugest you get winter tires


----------



## AdamBQ

Just replaced my 08 Lancer with a Mitsubishi Endeavor 09 today. Complete impulse buy. Went in to get them to reset a service a light, and $30k later I have a new car.

On the good side, the car has a TON of room, AWD, V6, and can't wait to take it to the mountains.


----------



## Guest

02 mazda protege5 with winter tires, i had a bmw 335i last year on all seasons (rear wheel drive) was the worst experience of my life


----------



## RickB

repost?

want


----------



## Guest

cifex said:


> My Precious in the snow last weekend.....


Props! The new MKVI's are SICK! I have a 2 door MKV, traded an 04' A4 Ultrasport Quattro for it and I don't miss it at all. The 2.0T does so well in the mountains, I can stay in 6th gear for the entire time on I-70, love it.


----------



## ComeBack_Kid

RickB said:


> repost?
> 
> want


*:thumbsup: SIIIIIICK!*


----------



## Guest

That forrester is hot fire!


here's my new boarding wagon


----------



## Vlaze

faridk89 said:


> 02 mazda protege5 with winter tires, i had a bmw 335i last year on all seasons (rear wheel drive) was the worst experience of my life


That's because you had all seasons, not because it was a RWD.


----------



## Jay29

:thumbsup:


ThirdEye said:


> That forrester is hot fire!
> 
> 
> here's my new boarding wagon




That's what I'm talking about!!


----------



## SMDSkata

99' Jeep Grand Cherokee Laredo - 230k Miles - 10.5mpg - The Global Warming Machine 

...But I still love it.


----------



## m60g

2004 Ford Ranger 4x4 4dr Tremor Edition


----------



## Guest

RickB that Forrester is f-ing bad ass




Only when it's 5 inches or less of snow lol.... other than that... gotta get a ride lol. I would really like to have a second bigger car with AWD... but im single and not allowed to own more than one car here in Japan.

my car is fully setup for drifting with a 2way (locked) rear-end lol. When most people go sideways under normal conditions, their heart almost explodes... I smile lol


----------



## Triple8Sol

RickB said:


>


Other than the bullshit Rotas, I like.


----------



## Guest

yea they look like TE37 knock offs.. which I happen to like a lot. but its a snow mobile... not a race car lol...


----------



## crowe176




----------



## baldy

i have an 04 rav4. it's not much to brag about but i can fit up to 5 people and 4-5 snowboards in the trunk. gas mileage is not bad either, i love my car


----------



## Mervin

I figured I'd be the asshole too reignite the Audi hat'n. I love mine. I'm on my third. The previous 2 went well over 150000 miles. My current 04 S4 has 40k on it. 345hp + Quattro (we don't need no traction control) = almost as much fun getting to the mountain as it is at the mountain. They cost money to maintain and do have some issues but in almost 15 years of driving one I have never been stranded or stuck (well once in deep sand on the beach). I've driven a Pasaat, it is no Audi. That being said, if your on a budget, and want a great, fun to drive car for the snow, get an old VW bug and soup it up. Greatest car ever made! Anyone, can do anything to it.



















My old one.


----------



## Guest

Im the most economical one on this website...


----------



## SPAZ

mervin, can you fit any boards in the trunk?


----------



## Mervin

SPAZ said:


> mervin, can you fit any boards in the trunk?


I can fit the largest Burton board bag stuffed with two boards and all the trimmings by just folding down one of the backseats. I used to use a rack but I hate the wind resistance.


----------



## SPAZ

ok. do you have any opinion on the a4 avant?
how much do repairs run/year?
im interested in these babies!


----------



## S4Shredr

SPAZ said:


> ok. do you have any opinion on the a4 avant?
> how much do repairs run/year?
> im interested in these babies!


What year avant are you looking at getting?


----------



## FunkyRooster

My new ride to the mtn.


----------



## SPAZ

whatever i can buy for 6-8k in two years. im getting this, a passat or a outback before i move out to breck.


----------



## PeterG

2004 Chevy Silverado 4x4


----------



## SPAZ

rooster, thats sick!


----------



## FunkyRooster

SPAZ said:


> rooster, thats sick!


I had a 4-door wrangler (and the rumble bee) I bought a tire rack for the boards. Then after only using the tire rack twice, I traded the jeep in and bought the H2 SUT. I can fit 3 boards in the bed part but I ordered the roof rack for it to make it easier. All the seats are heated too. Not just the front...the passengers love it. And I hooked up someone that im helping learn...I have instructional dvd playing on the way to the mtn so its fresh for her. Iv had it for less than 2 weeks I think now and Love it.


----------



## FunkyRooster

BTW im at titus every sunday...you ride at dry hill sometimes right?


----------



## SPAZ

i have actually never rode a dry hill. i gotta try it sometime. i was going to stratton tomorrow, but my ride fell through and i think their closed. ill be at jiminy on thursday, though.


----------



## SPAZ

if you don't mind my asking, how much did the hummer run you?


----------



## FunkyRooster

SPAZ said:


> if you don't mind my asking, how much did the hummer run you?


$30Kish Its a 2006 with 48K miles 
I couldnt afford new for sure...$63K is WAY too much.


----------



## SPAZ

oh shit.
lol, my budget is under 10 lol...


----------



## FunkyRooster

SPAZ said:


> oh shit.
> lol, my budget is under 10 lol...


They always start there LOL! Then you get into the truck and damn...they gotcha! HAHA


----------



## Graphic Nature

My ride is a 2005 Z71 Tahoe with cranked torsion bars to level out the front end, with a set of 4 board Powderhounds
View attachment 2720


----------



## tekniq33

Graphic Nature said:


> My ride is a 2005 Z71 Tahoe with cranked torsion bars to level out the front end, with a set of 4 board Powderhounds
> View attachment 2720


I love those Z71's. I like the newer body style tahoe's but the Z71 version doesnt do it for me on those. I am also a huge fan of the old K5 blazers/2 door tahoes.


----------



## S4Shredr

SPAZ, If your into avants you may want to look into the Allroads too, more ground clearance and whether you get the 3.0 or the 2.7T you'll have much more POWA. They're around your price range too.

As for me I love my stg 3 s4 sedan 










With the stock wheels and tires I run in the winter its a blast. The fold down rear seats give plenty of space for boards/gear too.


----------



## Magnum626

An old pic of my ride.


----------



## Guest

^^^^^^^^^^^^ Thats a cool picture....gotta love NY


----------



## SPAZ

S4Shredr said:


> SPAZ, If your into avants you may want to look into the Allroads too, more ground clearance and whether you get the 3.0 or the 2.7T you'll have much more POWA. They're around your price range too.


i just checked them out on ebay. they look sick, but i wanted to get a car with only 40-50k on it, and these all have over 70k.
i'll keep an eye out for them, though.


----------



## SPAZ

i actually just checked the mpg these get. 16 is pretty low, too. i was hoping 20-25.


----------



## oldlady




----------



## Graphic Nature

I had an 04 Audi A4 3.0L quattro. Badass car minus ALL the problems!! Trans was starting to go out ($2800 to fix) oil changes were expensive...premium gas..GERMAN MADE

I will never make the mistake of buying a used German car again!

GM all the way!


----------



## ThugHunter

There's no substitute.


----------



## baldylox

I'd substitute a quarter million dollars.


----------



## bamorgan7

i bought this for 500 dollars so idc her name is victoria btw.


----------



## S4Shredr

Graphic Nature said:


> I had an 04 Audi A4 3.0L quattro. Badass car minus ALL the problems!! Trans was starting to go out ($2800 to fix) oil changes were expensive...premium gas..GERMAN MADE
> 
> I will never make the mistake of buying a used German car again!
> 
> GM all the way!


I agree that audi's can be expensive to maintain, especially if you cant do the work your self the stealership will rape you. But if you find a well maintained one with all the records I wouldn't say that buying a used one is a mistake, you just have to be very carefull with your purchase.


----------



## Guest

Here's mine. 1997 Subaru Legacy 2.5 GT. I love this car. AWD is a amazing. Sick Forester btw.


----------



## Gibs

2007 Trailblazer SS 2WD..... have cables for the rear tires. STill has issues though as it has 348 Rear WHeel Horse Power.... Spins alot.


----------



## NYSnow

ThugHunter said:


> There's no substitute.


I would take this instead - it will get you to the mountain faster if you don't drive it into a lake along the way.


----------



## baldylox

Google Veyron vs. M3.... It will make you LOL. :laugh:


----------



## SPAZ

i remember that video of it going into a lake too! i think i originally saw the link on this forum, too.


----------



## Graphic Nature

oldlady said:


>


You wanna trade for a Tahoe?....Badass Car!!!


----------



## thugit

NYSnow said:


> I would take this instead - it will get you to the mountain faster if you don't drive it into a lake along the way.
> [IM]http://www.vicky.in/straightfrmtheheart/wp-content/uploads/2007/03/veyron.jpg[/IMG]


And i would take this instead:


----------



## NYSnow

Those Ariel Atoms are nice but the top speed is only 140.

After seeing Michael Schumacher drive this around the track on Top Gear I would not mind having one of these...


----------



## thugit

NYSnow said:


> Those Ariel Atoms are nice but the top speed is only 140.
> 
> After seeing Michael Schumacher drive this around the track on Top Gear I would not mind having one of these...


is that a maserati mc12?
EDIT: nah, not a maserati. some sort of pagani?


----------



## NYSnow

It is a Ferrari FXX. 
This is the best part; when you buy one you do not even get to take delivery...

"Customers pay $2.5 million, but are only allowed to drive the car on special track days which are approved by Ferrari."
Only Michael Schumacher has been allowed to take his FXX home. 

Ferrari FXX - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## SPAZ

you mean the stig.


----------



## ComeBack_Kid

Kiwi said:


> *My ride 1996 WRX STi sedan-can only seat 2 + boards but goes like hell.*
> 
> My wifeys 2000 Subaru forester turbo. Goes really well up the mountain and on the highway home.
> 
> Sometimes we take my friends old Isuzu Trooper up too.3.2 turbo diesel it bombs up there lol


A 1996 WRX STI?! There is literally no such thing, you're more than 7 years early to the first ones hitting the showroom floor
Do you mean a 1996 Impreza that now has a WRX or STI engine/drivetrain/transmission swap? Cuz if so, I'd love to see some pics, those cars can be beasts


----------



## Magnum626

ComeBack_Kid said:


> A 1996 WRX STI?! There is literally no such thing, you're more than 7 years early to the first ones hitting the showroom floor
> Do you mean a 1996 Impreza that now has a WRX or STI engine/drivetrain/transmission swap? Cuz if so, I'd love to see some pics, those cars can be beasts


Umm actually they first came out in 92 in Japan and we waited a long time for it to finally hit the states. And with the name of Kiwi I'm assuming he's from New Zealand which I'm sure had it before we did.

It's probably the GC body style.


----------



## ComeBack_Kid

Magnum626 said:


> Umm actually they first came out in 92 in Japan and we waited a long time for it to finally hit the states. And with the name of Kiwi I'm assuming he's from New Zealand which I'm sure had it before we did.
> 
> It's probably the GC body style.


I assumed the poster was in the US but you are right, Japanese and European markets got STIs well before the US. Still, being right-hand-drive with many of the main components un-registerable in the US, not too many of them made it into the states. I've driven a US version 2001 Impreza 2.5rs with a full STI swap, and it was ridonkulously fun and fast; congrats to anyone that has such a sweet ride


----------



## Guest

The wing comes and goes. I hate it so its off the car 90% of the time.


----------



## thugit

i dig wingless evo's
yours is super hot, lucky man.


----------



## AndySRT

I have a 06 jeep liberty Diesel 20+ MPG lifted ect. it's my summer fun toy.


----------



## yesmar

96 land rover 5speed disco, thing is great,


----------



## sepdxsnwbrdr

2004 Honda Element AWD


----------



## Magnum626

How's the element in the snow? It only kicks in when the front wheel slips or is it awd all the time?

My ride in the summer...










An old pic playing in the snow.


----------



## slyder

Mine is a heavily modified SRT-4 :cheeky4:



















Hankook iPike snow tires and she goes like a raped ape, ground clearance is my issue, not traction

-Slyder


----------



## Guest

slyder said:


> Mine is a heavily modified SRT-4 :cheeky4:
> 
> 
> Hankook iPike snow tires and she goes like a raped ape, ground clearance is my issue, not traction
> 
> -Slyder


I know what you mean, hancook ice bears and my issue is I drag everything, My car is literally um 2 inchs off of the ground.


----------



## Guest

Magnum626 said:


> How's the element in the snow? It only kicks in when the front wheel slips or is it awd all the time?
> 
> My ride in the summer...
> 
> 
> [/IMG]


I've had a couple sti's your scoob looks good. Could be lower


----------



## Guest

thugit said:


> i dig wingless evo's
> yours is super hot, lucky man.


Thanks homie. I'll post her up again once the new wheels and bumper goes on


----------



## Magnum626

K1tt3n5 said:


> I've had a couple sti's your scoob looks good. Could be lower


LOL you're from Philly you should know how bad the streets are here in NYC... One raised manhole cover is all it takes...lol


----------



## Zee

'09 Scooby STi, with Yakima Skybox 16 and Toyo Garit KX winters on 17" cheapo alloys... 










She looks a LOT better in the summer


----------



## Guest

a volkswagon R32 awd supercharged on bilstein pss9's with blizzaks...


----------



## Leo

vdub71592 said:


> a volkswagon R32 awd supercharged on bilstein pss9's with blizzaks...


That's a sexy beast. :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest

tell me about it. theres no love as good as dub luv 

possibly going to be putting on a gt35 turbo in the summer or might sell it and get an audi s4.....i love me some turbo but the bi turbo s4 sounds like sex right now


----------



## Leo

vdub71592 said:


> tell me about it. theres no love as good as dub luv


The Dub is might be my love, but the GT-R is my Mistress


----------



## Guest

Leo said:


> The Dub is might be my love, but the GT-R is my Mistress



the gt-r is way too expensive for my taste


----------



## Magnum626

Zee said:


> '09 Scooby STi, with Yakima Skybox 16 and Toyo Garit KX winters on 17" cheapo alloys...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She looks a LOT better in the summer


Curious, what do you keep in the skybox? Any reason to get that over a snowboard rack?


----------



## Leo

vdub71592 said:


> the gt-r is way too expensive for my taste


A man can dream can't he?


----------



## Guest

91 Buick 60K Miles, dont laugh its paid for.


----------



## Guest

Magnum626 said:


> LOL you're from Philly you should know how bad the streets are here in NYC... One raised manhole cover is all it takes...lol


I said fuck it a long while ago. My undercarriage tells the story.


----------



## SchultzLS2

2008 Trailblazer SS, soon to be magnacharged with a built trans.


----------



## nvrfalter

<3  <3  <3


----------



## BigDouggieDoug

My snowmobile: '07 FJ Cruiser -- slightly modded


----------



## T.J.

nvrfalter said:


> <3  <3  <3


NOT a snowboard vehicle, lol


----------



## T.J.

BigDouggieDoug said:


> My snowmobile: '07 FJ Cruiser -- slightly modded


zomg, WANT! i actually hated these things when they first came out but they REALLY grew on me. the yellow isnt my thing tho, no offense. looks good, i just cant drive a yellow vehicle.


----------



## snajper69

Forester no brainer, or any subaru, they are made for snow, like they say in the snow is just another day at the beach for subaru  lol


----------



## Leo

snajper69 said:


> Forester no brainer, or any subaru, they are made for snow, like they say in the snow is just another day at the beach for subaru  lol


Unless that beach ice black ice patches. Then you can have an H1 Hummer for all I care. Your ass is going to slide the moment you press that brake.


----------



## snajper69

Leo said:


> Unless that beach ice black ice patches. Then you can have an H1 Hummer for all I care. Your ass is going to slide the moment you press that brake.


Hitting brake in that kind of condition shows that someone is a pretty bad driver rather than anything. I drove civic for 6 years, all over in all kind of condition never got stuck never lost control. I drive forester now and even less reason to get in trouble with the car. Most winter accidents happen because the drivers didn't account for weather condition and how it will affect their car performance rather than anything. So if someone is a bad driver I suggest staying home as there is no car that will correct your mistakes, and lack of skills.

Good winter tires are always a plus rather than no "season" tires. Nokian all weather tires are one of the best tires money can buy.


----------



## Zee

Magnum626 said:


> Curious, what do you keep in the skybox? Any reason to get that over a snowboard rack?


Skis, boards, poles, wet stinky ski boots, etc etc. 

Way better than a rack, keeps all the road grime off the boards and no chance of the tailgate hitting the board/skis. Expensive though.


----------



## Guest

nvrfalter said:


> <3  <3  <3


Is that at the dirty jersey meet?


----------



## Leo

snajper69 said:


> Hitting brake in that kind of condition shows that someone is a pretty bad driver rather than anything. I drove civic for 6 years, all over in all kind of condition never got stuck never lost control. I drive forester now and even less reason to get in trouble with the car. Most winter accidents happen because the drivers didn't account for weather condition and how it will affect their car performance rather than anything. So if someone is a bad driver I suggest staying home as there is no car that will correct your mistakes, and lack of skills.
> 
> Good winter tires are always a plus rather than no "season" tires. Nokian all weather tires are one of the best tires money can buy.


Not true in all situations. Black ice 99.9% of the time is unseen. This is worse in snow since the bottom ice is covered by soft snow on top. I can't tell you how many people I see in their "invincible AWD" cars driving like they own the road in these conditions. Next thing you know, they have to start braking their vehicle because someone else slides in front of them or cuts them off because they weren't paying attention to blind spots while switching lanes. Braking in snow doesn't mean that the driver is bad. What's bad is a driver that thinks they have an end-all do-all vehicle. There are just too many other variables in snowy/icy conditions. The only safe way to drive, no matter your vehicle, is to get good tires and drive like an 80 year old grandma. At that speed, 2wd is sufficient.

Of course the game changes when you are on a wide open road. Then the 4WD can be really fun in those conditions. Especially a Soob.


----------



## Guest

Leo said:


> Not true in all situations. Black ice 99.9% of the time is unseen. This is worse in snow since the bottom ice is covered by soft snow on top. I can't tell you how many people I see in their "invincible AWD" cars driving like they own the road in these conditions. Next thing you know, they have to start braking their vehicle because someone else slides in front of them or cuts them off because they weren't paying attention to blind spots while switching lanes. Braking in snow doesn't mean that the driver is bad. What's bad is a driver that thinks they have an end-all do-all vehicle. There are just too many other variables in snowy/icy conditions. The only safe way to drive, no matter your vehicle, is to get good tires and drive like an 80 year old grandma. At that speed, 2wd is sufficient.
> 
> Of course the game changes when you are on a wide open road. Then the 4WD can be really fun in those conditions. Especially a Soob.


Most people can't comprehend that awd truly only helps with turning and accelerating all cars have four wheel braking. That being said I can usually save an awd car in a slide it just takes balls to lay into it instead of slamming on the brakes.


----------



## snajper69

Leo said:


> Not true in all situations. Black ice 99.9% of the time is unseen. This is worse in snow since the bottom ice is covered by soft snow on top. I can't tell you how many people I see in their "invincible AWD" cars driving like they own the road in these conditions. Next thing you know, they have to start braking their vehicle because someone else slides in front of them or cuts them off because they weren't paying attention to blind spots while switching lanes. Braking in snow doesn't mean that the driver is bad. What's bad is a driver that thinks they have an end-all do-all vehicle. There are just too many other variables in snowy/icy conditions. The only safe way to drive, no matter your vehicle, is to get good tires and drive like an 80 year old grandma. At that speed, 2wd is sufficient.
> 
> Of course the game changes when you are on a wide open road. Then the 4WD can be really fun in those conditions. Especially a Soob.


I am 100% with you on this. I hate awd (most of them) drivers. I always say that is not the car but the driver. And how he perceives the pottential danger. I am very carefull and take a lot under consideration when driving in winter condition. And we all schould do it. I got my sub not because of the awesome awd system they have but because I can put my dogs in the back  and because they have good quality pet barier


----------



## Leo

K1tt3n5 said:


> Most people can't comprehend that awd truly only helps with turning and accelerating all cars have four wheel braking. That being said I can usually save an awd car in a slide it just takes balls to lay into it instead of slamming on the brakes.


+1 to that bro.

It's all about control once you enter the slide. I just had this happen to me the other day heading to work. I was only going 15mph, but the road was at a slight downhill slant. It was enough for me to slide. I was pumping the brakes well before the light and the car just kept sliding. I tried to make the right turn, but realized that I wasn't going to clear the car that was at the red light. So I pumped the accel and brake "heel-toe" they call it and swerved the opposite direction since there weren't any cars coming on the other side. Cleared the car and I rode away unscathed.

A lot of drivers would just hold the brakes down while trying to steer away which won't do anything without actually pumping your accelerator while in the slide.


----------



## BigDouggieDoug

T.J. said:


> zomg, WANT! i actually hated these things when they first came out but they REALLY grew on me. the yellow isnt my thing tho, no offense. looks good, i just cant drive a yellow vehicle.


I know T.J., the FJC is a love it or hate it thing. And, I agree with you on the color. For a long time now, I've been wishing it was silver or white.


----------



## squishydonut

do you pump the accelerator or give it gradual, steady amounts of gas? 

what's the proper way to brake going downhill? light to moderate pumping of the brake pedal?


----------



## snajper69

squishydonut said:


> do you pump the accelerator or give it gradual, steady amounts of gas?
> 
> what's the proper way to brake going downhill? light to moderate pumping of the brake pedal?


The best way is use engine to brake.  but not everyone can do that depends on the transmission you have. Plus this still wont guarantee that you wont slip.


----------



## snajper69

"A lot of drivers would just hold the brakes down while trying to steer away which won't do anything without actually pumping your accelerator while in the slide."

Yup the only option at time like this is to power through. once you slip holding brake down will not assit regaining the control. This is why the worst thing you can do is cut off a trucker in a winter, once he hits that brake he is turning in one big ass slate.


----------



## Leo

snajper69 said:


> The best way is use engine to brake.  but not everyone can do that depends on the transmission you have. Plus this still wont guarantee that you wont slip.


I forgot about engine braking lol. Yea I also did an engine brake as well. I did it in my automatic. It's actually harder on a stick shift since there is a lot of stuff going on with manuals and you have to be conscious of how you ease off the clutch.

As for pumping my accel, it was a combination of light taps to higher revs. I tapped to get the car moving in the direction I wanted and used higher revs to initiate more abrupt direction changes.

I have a front wheel drive by the way.


----------



## Mr. Polonia

Leo said:


> I forgot about engine braking lol. Yea I also did an engine brake as well. I did it in my automatic. It's actually harder on a stick shift since there is a lot of stuff going on with manuals and you have to be conscious of how you ease off the clutch.
> 
> As for pumping my accel, it was a combination of light taps to higher revs. I tapped to get the car moving in the direction I wanted and used higher revs to initiate more abrupt direction changes.
> 
> I have a front wheel drive by the way.



sounds like you know what your talking about petty thief:laugh:


----------



## Leo

Mr. Polonia said:


> sounds like you know what your talking about petty thief:laugh:


If you have a Honda, I can break into it in seconds. :thumbsup:

Sounds like a lot of info, but in the moment all of this happens in matters of seconds. It's almost a thoughtless process. I had to recall the incident in my mind to try and remember everything I did in that moment lol.


----------



## Mr. Polonia

i have a FWD civic SI thats a 6 speed. 

If your using your engine to stop you dont want to release the clutch too fast since it might initiate a spin out, beacuse the engine rpm has to go down gradually and slowly before it meshes with the rpm of your wheels.

what you can also do is, hold the clutch, downshift 1 or 2 gears, tap the accelerator lightly to bring the rpms up, and perform a heel-toe tap on the brake like leo was talking about.


----------



## Leo

Mr. Polonia said:


> i have a FWD civic SI thats a 6 speed.
> 
> If your using your engine to stop you dont want to release the clutch too fast since it might initiate a spin out, beacuse the engine rpm has to go down gradually and slowly before it meshes with the rpm of your wheels.
> 
> what you can also do is, hold the clutch, downshift 1 or 2 gears, tap the accelerator lightly to bring the rpms up, and perform a heel-toe tap on the brake like leo was talking about.


I love doing the RPM rev in between downshifts on faster turns. The sound is very pleasing to my ears


----------



## Mr. Polonia

Leo said:


> I love doing the RPM rev in between downshifts on faster turns. The sound is very pleasing to my ears


yea i know...especially if you have a VTEC


----------



## Guest

Random things. 
Engine brake to slow down, this will work in an automatic or manual. Just a down shift simple as that.
Do not slam on the brakes and turn, it won't do shit especially if you dont have abs you will plow and go straight. 
There isn't any real reason to pump the brakes when you have abs, that said I still do it.
Its better to go into a corner too fast to than it is to slam on your brakes mid corner(this will unsettle it) your best bet is to correct as you go.
Awd cars if you start understeering mid corner (in snow ice etc etc) lay into the throttle and learn to steer with it it is possible. 
Awd cars become especially unstable under heavy braking mid corner.
But really your best bet is to go to a completely empty parking lot loose control(within reason) and try to get it back keep practicing you will be good to go in no time.
But above all take it nice and easy with smooth movements steering input braking accelerating. And don't tailgate anyone.


----------



## dharmashred

Leo said:


> Not true in all situations. Black ice 99.9% of the time is unseen. This is worse in snow since the bottom ice is covered by soft snow on top. I can't tell you how many people I see in their "invincible AWD" cars driving like they own the road in these conditions. Next thing you know, they have to start braking their vehicle because someone else slides in front of them or cuts them off because they weren't paying attention to blind spots while switching lanes. Braking in snow doesn't mean that the driver is bad. What's bad is a driver that thinks they have an end-all do-all vehicle. There are just too many other variables in snowy/icy conditions. The only safe way to drive, no matter your vehicle, is to get good tires and drive like an 80 year old grandma. At that speed, 2wd is sufficient.
> 
> Of course the game changes when you are on a wide open road. Then the 4WD can be really fun in those conditions. Especially a Soob *and an Audi w/quattro*.


QFT. (and fixed that for ya! )

People also forget that having AWD means fuckall if you don't have snow tires or at least all seasons. If the tires freeze, there won't be any traction. Driving in snow/ice, I'm always looking at the road ahead, especially approaching a turn, but sometimes you can't see the shit until you feel the change underneath you. The suv I just has tiptronic paddle shifting, but the S4's got alot of torque, so down shift, easy off the clutch and if necessary a slight tap on the brakes. Plus if you downshift, it's also important to check your speed and rpms, a sudden downshift at too high of a speed is no good. If i'm driving a straightaway and see a patch of ice coming right up, I just have to burn right through it, at that point any sudden braking or shifting will be assed out.


----------



## nvrfalter

T.J. said:


> NOT a snowboard vehicle, lol


well i have no choice but to make it work haha.. in november i swap on blizzak snow tires.. grippy grippy



K1tt3n5 said:


> Is that at the dirty jersey meet?


not sure i know you or what you're talkin about hahah.. i was just hangin out in a parking garage with some local rotary guys takin pics


----------



## nvrfalter

heres anudder


----------



## SB4L

Here's my new car, 2008 Honda Fit Sport, just bought a month ago and have crammed 4 people + 1 board + 2 pairs of skis in a trip up to whistler... still not sure how we did that. Fucking love the car, amazing on gas, fun to drive (in manual tranmission), fits everything I need, and looks half decent w/ the sport package fully loaded. Bought used for $14,600 with only 16000km on it.

Oh and I should add - handles pretty good in the snow with the 16" alloys and all-seasons. ABS never even kicked in - keep in mind it's a manual transmission though = much better in snow than autos if you know how to drive them.


----------



## Guest

nvrfalter said:


> well i have no choice but to make it work haha.. in november i swap on blizzak snow tires.. grippy grippy
> 
> 
> 
> not sure i know you or what you're talkin about hahah.. i was just hangin out in a parking garage with some local rotary guys takin pics


Theres a car meet in Jersey called the dirty jersey meet it takes place in a parking garage tokyo drift style. And no you don't I don't know any rotary guys.


----------



## nvrfalter

oh werd.. well u do now haha


----------



## yusoweird

when i hit the lottery, this will be my ride.


----------



## SPAZ

awesome.
10char


----------



## T.J.

meh, i'll take an original.


----------



## The_Guchi

i have a toyota corolla and an old toyota Pu ant i take the corolla to the mountain every time 40mpg all the way!!!


----------



## NYSnow

That Lexus looks like an old 280zx with some more plastic trim stuck on it.


----------



## yusoweird

NYSnow said:


> That Lexus looks like an old 280zx with some more plastic trim stuck on it.


except that it has a v10 and well everything else! and cost $375,000. if i can afford it, i think it is worth every penny. super supra!!!! one can only dream... ill stick with my honda accord for now...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nDsXsdNgov0&feature=player_embedded

check out how it rides on snow at 0:26!!!!!


----------



## NYSnow

For that much money I would this instead and buy a Jeep for the winter.









Edit: It costs $100K less than that Toyota.


----------



## Flick Montana

I thought I was coming into a snow vehicle thread, but I open it to see Lexus's attempt at a sports car and a Ferrari....

:dunno:

No one here owns a Bowler Wildcat?


----------



## Islandsnow

My Range Rover is my current snow vehicle



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## SPAZ

my buddie is going to be my ride next season, when possible. he's getting an awd minivan- perfect snowboard vehicle. i personally will be taking moms accord.


----------



## ComeBack_Kid

Holy 5-month thread bump IslandSnow! 

I like this thread, a lot of great pics and ideas. I am very surprised that no one has mentioned one of the greatest overall snow vehicles there is (one of which I'm planning on picking up soon),the Subaru Forester XT. Unlike the lame, soccer-mom-ish Foresters, this somewhat rarer version is equipped with the same 2.5-ltr turbocharged engine as the Subaru WRX STI and many performance upgrades, including a (slightly smaller) TMIC and Turbo; so basically, you get (almost)STI performance and ample people/cargo room while avoiding the crazy insurance and cop attention that you get with an STI. Dropped slightly on coilovers, they look agressive and sexy too.Its also very mod-able, and you can do just about anything you like with an XT, from making a smooth-driving, comfy, speedy daily driver, to a crazy 600hp beast of a race-wagon... Anyways, Here is a buddy's '05 Xt geared up to hit the slopes, the visible mods are obviously the Yakima Skybox, the rims, and the larger, STI hood scoop. I think it looks awesome:


----------



## In search for I

*My 06' Colorado*

Here is my 06' Colorado, AEM brute force CAI, MBRP catback and 20" Ultra Predator 286's.


----------



## Willy36

ComeBack_Kid said:


> Holy 5-month thread bump IslandSnow!
> 
> I like this thread, a lot of great pics and ideas. I am very surprised that no one has mentioned one of the greatest overall snow vehicles there is (one of which I'm planning on picking up soon),the Subaru Forester XT. Unlike the lame, soccer-mom-ish Foresters, this somewhat rarer version is equipped with the same 2.5-ltr turbocharged engine as the Subaru WRX STI and many performance upgrades, including a (slightly smaller) TMIC and Turbo; so basically, you get (almost)STI performance and ample people/cargo room while avoiding the crazy insurance and cop attention that you get with an STI. Dropped slightly on coilovers, they look agressive and sexy too.Its also very mod-able, and you can do just about anything you like with an XT, from making a smooth-driving, comfy, speedy daily driver, to a crazy 600hp beast of a race-wagon... Anyways, Here is a buddy's '05 Xt geared up to hit the slopes, the visible mods are obviously the Yakima Skybox, the rims, and the larger, STI hood scoop. I think it looks awesome:


I dig that car, but with that little ground clearance and that much power, it is certainly not one the best snow vehicles ever :laugh:


----------



## Willy36

In search for I said:


> Here is my 06' Colorado, AEM brute force CAI, MBRP catback and 20" Ultra Predator 286's.


Nice truck :thumbsup:

Wheels aren't my style though :dunno:


----------



## ComeBack_Kid

Willy36 said:


> I dig that car, but with that little ground clearance and that much power, it is certainly not one the best snow vehicles ever :laugh:


Well his is lowered significantly on Swift springs, but that didn't stop us from getting through several feet of snow on the roads near Mt Bachelor this year so...erroneous! Seriously though, the snow was almost up at the level of his Perrin hood screen and we were still blazing through..another win for having a Top-Mount intercooler!
And why would you prefer a lack of power in snow? That power can get you un-stuck in snow, allows you to accelerate through heavier patches, and is a heck of a lot of fun to do parking-lot snow drifting with!


----------



## JohnnyBlaze

LOL I haven't been on this thread since last season funny it came back up... This is the ultimate snowboard vehicle imagine the fun......


----------



## ComeBack_Kid

Um, yeah that pic and video has been posted dozens of times throughout all the vehicle threads and all over the forum. Thanks though...


----------



## JohnnyBlaze

ComeBack_Kid said:


> Um, yeah that pic and video has been posted dozens of times throughout all the vehicle threads and all over the forum. Thanks though :laugh:


:laugh: sorry for the clutter then, ran across that pic and got so excited I just posted it w/o looking around, great attention to detail though lmao!!


----------



## ComeBack_Kid

That machine is a beast though, its too bad Ken Block doesn't drive for Subaru anymore, those Ford rally cars suck!


----------



## JohnnyBlaze

yea ridiculous move for the guy, I don't even know how the Ford's stand up to the racing those cars are so weak hahaa


----------



## Alkasquawlik

1991 325iX 5 speed.
AWD


----------



## JohnnyBlaze

Love it man....huge beamer fan especially that body its just classic....and the awd isn't to easy to find huh


----------



## Alkasquawlik

JohnnyBlaze said:


> Love it man....huge beamer fan especially that body its just classic....and the awd isn't to easy to find huh


Thanks, and ya the iX's are pretty hard to find, especially in a 5 speed.

I looked for over half a year for the perfect car, I was acutally talking to Nic Drago at one point to buy his out in Colorado, but he decided to keep his.
Kept looking and found this one on Portland's craiglist. Flew up, bought it, and drove it down to the SF Bay Area the next day.
Super happy with it.


----------



## Willy36

ComeBack_Kid said:


> Well his is lowered significantly on Swift springs, but that didn't stop us from getting through several feet of snow on the roads near Mt Bachelor this year so...erroneous! Seriously though, the snow was almost up at the level of his Perrin hood screen and we were still blazing through..another win for having a Top-Mount intercooler!
> And why would you prefer a lack of power in snow? That power can get you un-stuck in snow, allows you to accelerate through heavier patches, and is a heck of a lot of fun to do parking-lot snow drifting with!


That car's so slammed, snow to the hood screen isn't that deep :laugh:

Seriously though, in my experience, high-horsepower cars get squirrelly when you don't want them to. I prefer low-end for snow and ice. And for drifting I like selectable 4WD, with the option of 4Low.  That'll get out of some sticky situations :thumbsup:


----------



## say chi sin lo

2009 Mazdaspeed 3 GT


----------



## ComeBack_Kid

Willy36 said:


> That car's so slammed, snow to the hood screen isn't that deep :laugh:
> 
> Seriously though, in my experience, high-horsepower cars get squirrelly when you don't want them to. I prefer low-end for snow and ice. And for drifting I like selectable 4WD, with the option of 4Low.  That'll get out of some sticky situations :thumbsup:


Well, to each their own. A ridiculously fun, fast AWD wagon w/ room for lots of friends and gear is an awesome setup for most of us..

And as far as how high-HP vehicles do in snow, it depends on the driver. My friend (the owner of that XT) does have a cobb accessport w/ different programs to run the engine, all changeable from the driver's seat, and he has one in particular that can power through just about anything slowly, the same way 4wd low works.. 

I think its sick,and I'm picking one up soon!


----------



## lisevolution

say chi sin lo said:


> 2009 Mazdaspeed 3 GT


Very nice!!! I'm looking to swap my 05 Mazda 6 GT for an 06/07 MS6 to get the awd. The lease was up on my CX7 GT and the Fiancee wanted to get the new 6 so now I'm awdless and and fiending for some snow drifting.


----------



## Willy36

ComeBack_Kid said:


> Well, to each their own. A ridiculously fun, fast AWD wagon w/ room for lots of friends and gear is an awesome setup for most of us..
> 
> And as far as how high-HP vehicles do in snow, it depends on the driver. My friend (the owner of that XT) does have a cobb accessport w/ different programs to run the engine, all changeable from the driver's seat, and he has one in particular that can power through just about anything slowly, the same way 4wd low works..
> 
> I think its sick,and I'm picking one up soon!


Hey reread my first post, I said I dig that car :thumbsup:

Just wouldn't be my preference for winter is all


----------



## say chi sin lo

lisevolution said:


> Very nice!!! I'm looking to swap my 05 Mazda 6 GT for an 06/07 MS6 to get the awd. The lease was up on my CX7 GT and the Fiancee wanted to get the new 6 so now I'm awdless and and fiending for some snow drifting.


I'd keep the CX7 GT if I were you. It's probably the coolest looking, most fun to drive, non-luxury brand SUV out there. Plus if you have the 2.3 turbo engine, that thing just hauls.

The MS6 is a fast car, but it's still a boat of a car. But hey, anytime you get a Mazdaspeed, you get points for exclusivity.


----------



## fattrav

My 1996 Toyota Surf (4 Runner) 3.0L Turbo Intercooled diesel. Great in the snow (and fun too) and good on the open road.


----------



## NYSnow




----------



## Willy36

NYSnow said:


>


Clean TJ :thumbsup:

You should throw some Rubi D44's on there


----------



## NYSnow

Willy36 said:


> Clean TJ :thumbsup:
> 
> You should throw some Rubi D44's on there


Thanks! I plan on building a Ford 8.8 once I get more time in the Fall. Rubi D44's would also be great if I can find a good deal.


----------



## JohnnyBlaze

NYSnow, That thing happens to be parked at Sno Haus a lot huh? or an exact twin lol very nice Wrangler btw clean and to the point


----------



## BliND KiNK

2007 Toyota Tundra... not 4x4 because I like to play it semi dangerous.


----------



## NYSnow

JohnnyBlaze said:


> NYSnow, That thing happens to be parked at Sno Haus a lot huh? or an exact twin lol very nice Wrangler btw clean and to the point


Thanks. I have not been to Snow Haus yet. That must be my long lost twin or something.


----------



## Adrii

I have a 2000 honda civic Si 1.5 inches from the ground...this except with a roof rack on top! call me nuts but i call it STEEZE! hahaha






BBS's??


----------



## lisevolution

say chi sin lo said:


> I'd keep the CX7 GT if I were you. It's probably the coolest looking, most fun to drive, non-luxury brand SUV out there. Plus if you have the 2.3 turbo engine, that thing just hauls.
> 
> The MS6 is a fast car, but it's still a boat of a car. But hey, anytime you get a Mazdaspeed, you get points for exclusivity.


The CX-7 is already gone and while I did enjoy it, I had an 07 and because it was a first year there were some things about it I couldn't deal with. I was going to re-up and get the 2010 model but they weren't doing deals on it at the time my lease came up so we went with the new 6 because my fiancee is the one driving it 95% of the time.

I'm working on the sell of trading in the 05 6GT we own, to upgrade to either a Speed 6 or Legacy GT Spec B. Have to wait for the wedding to be over so nothing's happening until at the earliest the end of this year. I just know I'm going to miss having the AWD...


----------



## JohnnyBlaze

NYSnow said:


> Thanks. I have not been to Snow Haus yet. That must be my long lost twin or something.


LOL yea I guess so


----------



## Willy36

Adrii said:


> I have a 2000 honda civic Si 1.5 inches from the ground...this except with a roof rack on top! call me nuts but i call it STEEZE! hahaha


boosted?

10char


----------



## snowboardr77

I have no troubles at all to go boarding where I want...:cheeky4:


----------



## snowboardr77

Heres another F-250 turbo diesel with 5' turbo back exhaust and a banks 6 gun tuner... GET SOME!


----------



## SPAZ

holy mother of fuck. that is the beastiest truck i have ever seen. :laugh:


----------



## snowboardr77

SPAZ said:


> holy mother of fuck. that is the beastiest truck i have ever seen. :laugh:


Thanks! I also have a jeep with a 8.5 lift but can't load the pics..:dunno:


----------



## SPAZ

awesome! if you dont mind me asking, how much did the lift cost on the ford?


----------



## snowboardr77

SPAZ said:


> awesome! if you dont mind me asking, how much did the lift cost on the ford?


I think like 1,500-2,000 It was the wheels and tires that were killer 800$ a tire and 600$ a wheel.


----------



## thugit

too bad it's still not a king ranch.


----------



## SPAZ

yeah, those wheels scream expensive. that sounds actually possible for me though. thanks- i think i'm going to have to look into it!


----------



## snowboardr77

thugit said:


> too bad it's still not a king ranch.


I know The king ranch is bad ass.


----------



## snowboardr77

SPAZ said:


> yeah, those wheels scream expensive. that sounds actually possible for me though. thanks- i think i'm going to have to look into it!


22inch wheels with 40inch tires. Best deal I think is 4wheel parts warehouse.:thumbsup:


----------



## Willy36

snowboardr77 said:


> Thanks! I also have a jeep with a 8.5 lift but can't load the pics..:dunno:


details on the jeep? i'm rocking an XJ. may only sit on 2" and 30's open/open, but it gets the job done way better than just about anything else I see driving in the mountains.


----------



## snowboardr77

Willy36 said:


> details on the jeep? i'm rocking an XJ. may only sit on 2" and 30's open/open, but it gets the job done way better than just about anything else I see driving in the mountains.


 Mine is a XJ also:thumbsup:


----------



## Islandsnow

Mine is the red, room mates is the white.


----------



## Islandsnow

Converted from Air suspension to coils.


----------



## karmatose

I'm probably the wrong person to ask, but I drive a Buick Riviera. I'm a big fan of driving what feels like your living room couch wherever I need to go. And if I do get stuck, I have a heated seat and CAA. 

No worries.


----------



## HornyPossum

Wow,That truck is sweet. I never saw a truck that big. I always wanted a land rover.


----------



## Islandsnow

Yeah they are, the gas milage and repairs can be steep at times but its worth it if you know what youre doing.


----------



## Halborr

snowboardr77 said:


> Heres another F-250 turbo diesel with 5' turbo back exhaust and a banks 6 gun tuner... GET SOME!


Good god, do you need a forklift to put on/off the wheels? And about parking...

That thing could probably squish my '97 Camry.


----------



## snowboardr77

Halborr said:


> Good god, do you need a forklift to put on/off the wheels? And about parking...
> 
> That thing could probably squish my '97 Camry.


:laugh: I did have to put the step bars on it as soon as I could after the lift. I have to park way out at the end of the parking lot.

Hard to fit it in just one parking spot.:thumbsup:


----------



## yusoweird

Here is my ride.


----------



## Paranormal

i have since went back to stock wheels.. but it has heated seats and Sirius radio so its the bomb in the winter


----------



## Willy36

Paranormal said:


> i have since went back to stock wheels..


good call :laugh:


----------



## slyder

NYSnow said:


> For that much money I would this instead and buy a Jeep for the winter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: It costs $100K less than that Toyota.



Then you need to try this:










-Slyder


----------



## JeffreyCH

Just picked this up for trips to the hill. '95 Pathfinder, little rough around the edges, and needs a few things to be tip top. Interior is a fucking pig sty lol but not ripped up and dash is good. Runs and drives great stole it for 650  I was posting in the DIY thread the other day, and thought it's been a real long time since I had a toy/project. I wanted something that was more comfortable then my work trucks.


----------



## Triple8Sol

Paranormal said:


> i have since went back to stock wheels.. but it has heated seats and Sirius radio so its the bomb in the winter


Don't mean to hate on your ride, but we got a rental Commander when we went to Colorado last season. 4-5 of us drove it throughout the 5 day trip, and every single one of us hated how it drove, the handling, the ride quality, poor interior design, and the small legroom and cargo capacity relative to it's large exterior dimensions. And I'm a Jeep lover too, having owned 2 Grand Cherokees and prob will own another at some point. One of the other guys is also Jeep guy with a couple Wranglers in the past.


----------



## treymchattie

03 350z, have yet to drive it in actual snow. bear was clear the last time i drove it up there. can fit one other person and 2 boards inside it.

we had a ton of snow when we went up in my friends 08 Rav4 4x4, thing made that mountain its bitch. there was a 4x4 f250 with an 8" lift and at least 35" tires that couldnt get traction. we were just crawlin up behind him


----------



## NYSnow

That is not a big accomplishment. I bet it was converted to 2x2 with that lift setup. If it is an 8" suspension lift the front driveshaft angle would be too high and many people remove the front driveshaft making it 2WD and that combined with a light back-end make driving on snow and ice less than ideal, to say the least.


----------



## Toecutter

Mine:


----------



## NYSnow

Nice Audi. I rented an A6 in Germany and was very impressed.


----------



## Toecutter

NYSnow said:


> Nice Audi. I rented an A6 in Germany and was very impressed.


Thanks. It handles exceptionally well on snow and ice. The traction control and stability control features make it hard to get out of control, even when I try.


----------



## Willy36

NYSnow said:


> That is not a big accomplishment. I bet it was converted to 2x2 with that lift setup. If it is an 8" suspension lift the front driveshaft angle would be too high and many people remove the front driveshaft making it 2WD and that combined with a light back-end make driving on snow and ice less than ideal, to say the least.


X2, the only people who think ridiculously large trucks with ridiculously large lifts are cool are the douchebags who drive them. They can't even offroad for shit even when they're left 4WD. My Jeep on 31's can outwheel any newer ridiculously lifted truck I see with 37's and 40's and shit.


----------



## Halborr

Willy36 said:


> X2, the only people who think ridiculously large trucks with ridiculously large lifts are cool are the douchebags who drive them. They can't even offroad for shit even when they're left 4WD. My Jeep on 31's can outwheel any newer ridiculously lifted truck I see with 37's and 40's and shit.


True dat. Lifted trucks are like the hybrid from h***. They're too tall and expensive (and you can't get them dirty!) to do real work, and they're too big and clumsy (and you can't get them dirty, again) to go offroading in them. About the only thing they're marginally good for is towing, and even then they tow like crap.


----------



## EagleTalons

Here is my snowboarding vehicle. I find that a 4 x 4 truck isn't enough of a challenge to get up a mountain.


----------



## treymchattie

NYSnow said:


> That is not a big accomplishment. I bet it was converted to 2x2 with that lift setup. If it is an 8" suspension lift the front driveshaft angle would be too high and many people remove the front driveshaft making it 2WD and that combined with a light back-end make driving on snow and ice less than ideal, to say the least.


no, it still had all 4 wheels.


----------



## slyder

EagleTalons said:


> Here is my snowboarding vehicle. I find that a 4 x 4 truck isn't enough of a challenge to get up a mountain.


wooo I love the jackstands. Light car but wouldn't get me under it like that especially that left front stand :laugh:

Looks to be in very good shape, 

-Slyder


----------



## NYSnow

Willy36 said:


> X2, the only people who think ridiculously large trucks with ridiculously large lifts are cool are the douchebags who drive them. They can't even offroad for shit even when they're left 4WD. My Jeep on 31's can outwheel any newer ridiculously lifted truck I see with 37's and 40's and shit.


That is true. I like trucks but I not a fan of show trucks. It seems strange to spend a lot of money on a suspension lift and at the same time make it less capable by eliminating 4WD. To each there own though. When my Jeep was also on 31's it was still very capable and very difficult to get stuck on most trails.


----------



## Toecutter

slyder said:


> wooo I love the jackstands. Light car but wouldn't get me under it like that especially that left front stand :laugh:
> 
> Looks to be in very good shape,
> 
> -Slyder


That looks to be in good shape to you? Wow, I would've been calling the junk yard. Then again, I don't even change my own oil.


----------



## Willy36

Toecutter said:


> That looks to be in good shape to you? Wow, I would've been calling the junk yard. Then again, I don't even change my own oil.


I'm sure it's only apart like that because it's being worked on. I have a picture of my Jeep missing half its front end that you would probably say the same about, but I just had some serious engine work to be doing. :laugh:

I would say that's a pretty clean Bug :thumbsup:


----------



## Toecutter

Willy36 said:


> I'm sure it's only apart like that because it's being worked on. I have a picture of my Jeep missing half its front end that you would probably say the same about, but I just had some serious engine work to be doing. :laugh:
> 
> I would say that's a pretty clean Bug :thumbsup:


Yeah, auto mechanicking is not my forte.


----------



## shifty00

Adrii said:


> I have a 2000 honda civic Si 1.5 inches from the ground...this except with a roof rack on top! call me nuts but i call it STEEZE! hahaha


Always nice to see a well done non-rice honda. Loving the RS's. :thumbsup:


----------



## Chip_Board

NYSnow said:


> I would take this instead - it will get you to the mountain faster if you don't drive it into a lake along the way.



That's just a posh VW..


----------



## NYSnow

Sure - except this VW goes 0-60 in 2.4 seconds and has a top speed limited to 258 MPH. It is amazing technology.
Bugatti Veyron 16.4 Super Sport Debuts at Pebble, Paces Lap at Rolex Motorsports Reunion


----------



## RedRomo

This is mine. It's a 95 Chevy Suburban with a solid axle swap and 8" lift. I have it set up with an air compressor and a seat hitch for putting on boots along with a few other mods for making the trip up to the mountain and back fun and safe...including 35" studded snow tires.


----------



## Willy36

RedRomo said:


> This is mine. It's a 95 Chevy Suburban with a solid axle swap and 8" lift. I have it set up with an air compressor and a seat hitch for putting on boots along with a few other mods for making the trip up to the mountain and back fun and safe...including 35" studded snow tires.


do ya wheel it?


----------



## JeffreyCH

Nice rig RedRomo, I looked a few 'burbs but ruled them out because I wanted more MPG  Did you do the mods yourself? What did you mean by hitch seat?
Like a little bench that that goes in the receiver?


----------



## RedRomo

Yeah, I did all the mods myself and yes, a fold down bench seat that attaches to the hitch via drop hitch.
Next up is custom roof rack and front pre-runner light bar.

I don't wheel it. I use it for trips and camping.


----------



## Paranormal

Triple8Sol said:


> Don't mean to hate on your ride, but we got a rental Commander when we went to Colorado last season. 4-5 of us drove it throughout the 5 day trip, and every single one of us hated how it drove, the handling, the ride quality, poor interior design, and the small legroom and cargo capacity relative to it's large exterior dimensions. And I'm a Jeep lover too, having owned 2 Grand Cherokees and prob will own another at some point. One of the other guys is also Jeep guy with a couple Wranglers in the past.


yeah its not the sportiest suv but it gets the job done. did you drive the v8 or v6? cuase its a night and day difference. plus the Limited version feels way more nicer inside then the regular. I dont even use the rear rear seats i just put them down and we throw all the gear in the back. its paid off so its like whatever to me. but if i had to do it over again id probably snag a 4 door RUBI


----------



## lilfoot1598

We just traded in our Jeep for a 2011 Subaru Impreza WRX STI. Husband's dream car. Fit it with some Blizzak tires.

Husband is obsessed. Looks like this guy:


----------



## shifty00

What's that? Whore car pictures? Don't mind if I do.


Snowtorious BIG O-ten (and pre truck makeover)








My Pix em up post makeover (not bad paint job for all done at home) 








My baby, 20th GTI. 

















Hurry up snow.......


----------



## paul07ss




----------



## Muki

I have a RSX...with summer tires..fail!


----------



## Zee

lilfoot1598 said:


> We just traded in our Jeep for a 2011 Subaru Impreza WRX STI. Husband's dream car. Fit it with some Blizzak tires.
> 
> Husband is obsessed. Looks like this guy:


Those are awesome, I've got an '09 that I love!


----------



## ev13wt

1st generation Toy 4-Runner.


----------



## mikemounlio

Its all about how you drive what you have. Its not what you have. Last year i took my 96 mercury cougar out and used it to pull other people out of ditches. It was a v8 and rwd. I drove my festiva everywere with out getting stuck to bad that i couldnt get out my self. I carry a shovel in the winter just cause my car sits low. 




Man do i get a kick outta helping lifted 4x4 jeeps out of the snow with my rwd mercury. 


I make it a goal to put as many hours drivein in the snow as i can to get myself ready for out west. O and its just fun


----------



## JeffreyCH

RedRomo said:


> Yeah, I did all the mods myself and yes, a fold down bench seat that attaches to the hitch via drop hitch.
> Next up is custom roof rack and front pre-runner light bar.
> 
> I don't wheel it. I use it for trips and camping.


How hard was the solid front axle swap? I've been thinking about doing it to my '95 silverado.


----------



## Willy36

mikemounlio said:


> Man do i get a kick outta helping lifted 4x4 jeeps out of the snow with my rwd mercury.


I'm callin BS. Yeah, it's DEFINITELY about how you drive and there's plenty of asshats with Jeeps who can't drive to save their lives, but the laws of physics still apply and RWD is not good enough to pull the weight of 2 vehicles on ice when one is stuck unless you have the studs from hell :laugh:


----------



## Toecutter

mikemounlio said:


> Its all about how you drive what you have. Its not what you have. Last year i took my 96 mercury cougar out and used it to pull other people out of ditches. It was a v8 and rwd. I drove my festiva everywere with out getting stuck to bad that i couldnt get out my self. I carry a shovel in the winter just cause my car sits low.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Man do i get a kick outta helping lifted 4x4 jeeps out of the snow with my rwd mercury.
> 
> 
> I make it a goal to put as many hours drivein in the snow as i can to get myself ready for out west. O and its just fun


How you drive in the snow definitely matters. Combining smart driving with a good all-wheel-drive vehicle shod with winter traction tires is even better.

Edit: I just figured out that you live in Indiana. Once you are out West, you might find that a rearwheel drive car will be inadequate despite good driving skills. Some of the hills are steep, long, and icy enough that it would be hazardous to attempt to drive it regardless of car. There is any doubt, the best choice would be to avoid driving that particular route.

Current storm + all-wheel drive + bad choices =

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ILDOqppQL-U&feature=player_embedded

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ym9K3z0CL_U&feature=player_embedded


----------



## JP89

treymchattie said:


> 03 350z, have yet to drive it in actual snow. bear was clear the last time i drove it up there. can fit one other person and 2 boards inside it.
> 
> we had a ton of snow when we went up in my friends 08 Rav4 4x4, thing made that mountain its bitch. there was a 4x4 f250 with an 8" lift and at least 35" tires that couldnt get traction. we were just crawlin up behind him


Nice Whip. I sold my 04 350z a few months ago and got myself an 04 subaru wrx. Im curious to see how your car will fare when the big storms hit. I drove my 350z once last year to my local hill when the roads were dry. After that, i parked it up when it started to snow more. 

I tried driving my 350z once with snow on the ground... lets just say... that didn't go too well... (i wasn't even able to get out of my driveway. But i only had all seasons on.) If you plan on driving that, you better have some good winter tires.

That was my first car and my dream car at the time... now i know its better to be practicle over anything else... especially if you love this sport...


----------



## ComeBack_Kid

mikemounlio said:


> Its all about how you drive what you have. Its not what you have. Last year i took my 96 mercury cougar out and used it to pull other people out of ditches. It was a v8 and rwd. I drove my festiva everywere with out getting stuck to bad that i couldnt get out my self. I carry a shovel in the winter just cause my car sits low.
> 
> Man do i get a kick outta helping lifted 4x4 jeeps out of the snow with my rwd mercury.
> 
> I make it a goal to put as many hours drivein in the snow as i can to get myself ready for out west. O and its just fun



:laugh::laugh::laugh:

1.Lying on the internet doesn't impress anyone. Your 1996 RWD Mercury Cougar didnt help anyone out of the snow, certainly not a bunch of 4x4 jeeps.

2. YES, It matters A LOT what you drive actually. The type of vehicle, drivetrain, tire, etc. So your statement is baffling.

3.Please dont bring your Mercury Cougar out west, its gonna end up a ditch ornament any where with snow.


----------



## Paranormal

heres my other ride.. sometimes when i feel like being super tuff and cool i just drift the whole way up the mountain and sometimes i stop and tow semi's out of ditches.. this one time i was like shtt dude let me put some air in my tires and i can rock climb like that suped up wrangler.. made them look stupid dumb.












heres me telling my kid its not about the ride its the RIDER!


----------



## REKER

Up until two weeks ago, this was my snowboarding beast.























(those tail lights were a backup pair that I replaced back with stockers after the originals broke from a tree branch)

Two weeks ago watching her drive away.... 










This is the other snow slut I bought specifically for snowboarding.
Audi A4 Quattro (AWD) 2.0 Turbo with a 6sp manual tranny.








I really got to test her out last year when we got 20+ inches of snow. One of the only people on the roads.  








The exit to Wintergreen... non-plowed, haha.








... and the resort road... thats me with the shovel.








This was the ONLY time I got stuck. And it was b/c an SUV got stuck well before us in which also blocked the road, which then caused us to stop. 
Not bad for a car with summer performance tires. I know some of you will probably think I am crazy, but, I have MANY years experience driving in mess that most people wouldnt dare drive though. River crossings, deep mud bogs, deep soft sand, flooded city streets, and deep snow... you name it.

Im still missing my truck.


----------



## Paranormal

i wouldnt mind a quatro a3 wagon to save on gas and scoot around on.


----------



## REKER

Yeah, those are nice, too. The A4 was my first AWD car and by far the most fun ive ever had in a car in the snow. Drifting turns on empty streets is so much fun. That is if you are responsible about it and KNOW how to drive in those conditions.

Edit: To the guy with the Cougar... Im sorry but if thats true, then thats incredible. I dont see it though.


----------



## woodhomie1996

2010 Subaru Forester used to have a 2005 Subaru Outback.


----------



## KIRKRIDER

lilfoot1598 said:


> We just traded in our Jeep for a 2011 Subaru Impreza WRX STI. Husband's dream car. Fit it with some Blizzak tires.
> 
> Husband is obsessed. Looks like this guy:


Good choics. Love my 06WRX. Unstoppable in snow.


----------



## SPAZ

mpdsnowman said:


> 14 years ago I bought this van brand new. It brought up two kids, been up and down the east coast. Gone on many many snowboarding trips (as in this photo) and never gave me any real mechanical headaches. It survived the 2001 Labor Day Storm and many others for that matter. I got laid in it, got thrown out of it ), transported many things to and from camp in it.


Sorry to hear about that, man. You always spoke so highly of it, too. I hope you have more great memories with your new van, and if I'm correct the venture is built on the same frame as it so it will probably have just as long of a life. 
(I remember the Labor Day storm too. It was the day of my local fair and they had to cancel it for the first time that year)


----------



## RedRomo

JeffreyCH said:


> How hard was the solid front axle swap? I've been thinking about doing it to my '95 silverado.


It's not something you'd want to do on a whim, but if you plan it out and have a little bit of mechanical know how...it's not bad.


----------



## shifty00

mpdsnowman said:


> To make myself feel better I went immediately and bought a new car. Not brand new but close enough. Bought a 2005 Pontiac Montana van. Beautiful car, gold, has two side doors and many extras the venture didn't have. Got a great deal on it.I pick it up this Thursday and that will be my new snowboard vehicle.


Wait a tic, so your kids grew up and yet you still bought a mini van? I will need your man card now please. :laugh: I kid I kid, I just hate minivans (mostly because they are piloted by a fat soccer mom driving like a retard) I do however like full sized vans. But hey if you are happy then who the hell cares right? And as for owning your past van that long - good job, you must have actually kept up on maintenance. I love how people bitch about a car being a piece of crap because a transmission blew or its burning oil, I'm like ok well when is the last time you flushed your trany fluid? pause "what's that?". How often do you change your oil "uhhh well I think I changed it last year some time", yeaaaah your right (blah blah car company) is a piece of crap..... 
You gotta be proactive and do regular maintenance and not wait for shit to break, this is how you get cars to run forever well that and not beating on them. And in our case (rust belt) gotta keep up on the undercoat hahaha but for how long you had that I would say it had a full life. :thumbsup:


----------



## skatebanana101

Subaru WRX STI baby! getting a thule bin next week!









this is my weekend vehicle, and what i take when snow isnt an issue 








the ladies dig it


----------



## burtontwinner

I have a 96 saab 9000cs with 104,000 on it... Pretty pleased for my first car


----------



## skatebanana101

mpdsnowman said:


> :laugh: You know its funny cause I really am buying this vehicle for my son. Of course he wanted a fast car...But like I told him, We already have a fast car, a classic car, a normal sedan and a sports car but we need to replace the van....with the van:laugh:
> 
> I need it for my camp and snowboarding. So get this....:laugh:
> 
> The deal I made is, I will buy this new van and give him my new jetta. that way he has his fast sports car to impress his gf's and I have my van. Dont get me wrong I love my Jetta but it really doesnt serve me well like the van will. And your right that aint a mans vehicle (the van) but it will give me what I am looking for...
> 
> Besides...u wanna see a true snowboarding vehicle here she is... You take this puppy to the resort parking lot and you have instahotel complete with independent internal heating...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only 35 made right from the VW factory in Germany(custom blue stripe is specific to the package). And it is registered with VW/Westfalia as #14 of #35 produced. Problem is this baby never sees snow. Thats why she looks, runs and has been perfect for the past 25 years:thumbsup: and should last another 24.
> 
> edit: this is actually our stage crew vehicle we take to gigs when we do stage work for bands. Its actually had some famous musicians party in it


not gonna lie i dig the mini van approach. does it have AWD?


----------



## Halborr

mpdsnowman said:


> :laugh: You know its funny cause I really am buying this vehicle for my son. Of course he wanted a fast car...But like I told him, We already have a fast car, a classic car, a normal sedan and a sports car but we need to replace the van....with the van:laugh:
> 
> I need it for my camp and snowboarding. So get this....:laugh:
> 
> The deal I made is, I will buy this new van and give him my new jetta. that way he has his fast sports car to impress his gf's and I have my van. Dont get me wrong I love my Jetta but it really doesnt serve me well like the van will. And your right that aint a mans vehicle (the van) but it will give me what I am looking for...
> 
> Besides...u wanna see a true snowboarding vehicle here she is... You take this puppy to the resort parking lot and you have instahotel complete with independent internal heating...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only 35 made right from the VW factory in Germany(custom blue stripe is specific to the package). And it is registered with VW/Westfalia as #14 of #35 produced. Problem is this baby never sees snow. Thats why she looks, runs and has been perfect for the past 25 years:thumbsup: and should last another 24.
> 
> edit: this is actually our stage crew vehicle we take to gigs when we do stage work for bands. Its actually had some famous musicians party in it


Full-size vans are definitely the way to travel. If I could get one with 4wd and hella rust-proofed body with snow tires (and a diesel and manual transmission if I'm dreaming anyway) along with the money to buy it/fill it up, it would be my ultimate snowboarding vehicle, FOR SURE.


----------



## arsenic0

RedRomo said:


> This is mine. It's a 95 Chevy Suburban with a solid axle swap and 8" lift. I have it set up with an air compressor and a seat hitch for putting on boots along with a few other mods for making the trip up to the mountain and back fun and safe...including 35" studded snow tires.


Knowing how damn expensive a set of 16" or 17" Snow tires are im scared to ask how much 35" Studded Tires cost lol.
That shits gotta be like 3k after wheels...


----------



## shifty00

mpdsnowman said:


> this is actually our stage crew vehicle we take to gigs when we do stage work for bands. Its actually had some famous musicians party in it


Well let me just shut my mouth right up.. hahahaha Man card has been re en-stated I did not realize I was talking to another VW enthusiast, sick ass vw man is that a syncro?







Luuucky! I have a limited GTI (20thAE) its no where near as cool as that vw van though. Good stuff.
:thumbsup:


----------



## shifty00

Halborr said:


> Full-size vans are definitely the way to travel. If I could get one with 4wd and hella rust-proofed body with snow tires (and a diesel and manual transmission if I'm dreaming anyway) along with the money to buy it/fill it up, it would be my ultimate snowboarding vehicle, FOR SURE.


I would so rock something like this...


----------



## skatebanana101

shifty00 said:


> I would so rock something like this...


that is ILL


----------



## Toecutter

mpdsnowman said:


> :laugh: You know its funny cause I really am buying this vehicle for my son. Of course he wanted a fast car...But like I told him, We already have a fast car, a classic car, a normal sedan and a sports car but we need to replace the van....with the van:laugh:
> 
> I need it for my camp and snowboarding. So get this....:laugh:
> 
> The deal I made is, I will buy this new van and give him my new jetta. that way he has his fast sports car to impress his gf's and I have my van. Dont get me wrong I love my Jetta but it really doesnt serve me well like the van will. And your right that aint a mans vehicle (the van) but it will give me what I am looking for...
> 
> Besides...u wanna see a true snowboarding vehicle here she is... You take this puppy to the resort parking lot and you have instahotel complete with independent internal heating...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only 35 made right from the VW factory in Germany(custom blue stripe is specific to the package). And it is registered with VW/Westfalia as #14 of #35 produced. Problem is this baby never sees snow. Thats why she looks, runs and has been perfect for the past 25 years:thumbsup: and should last another 24.
> 
> edit: this is actually our stage crew vehicle we take to gigs when we do stage work for bands. Its actually had some famous musicians party in it


You hippie!


----------



## HUNT24/7

For all you guys lovin the full size 4x4 van, check this out, looks cats ass to me.
4x4 Vans : Quigley Motor Company, Inc. > Home


----------



## shifty00

Big vans rule


----------



## ev13wt

^^ I agree. That A4 will be better. Until you hit 2 inches of snow.


----------



## Toecutter

Snowolf said:


> Oh dude you're killing me...you sold your truck for that????? Bet you would'nt have needed to shovel if you still had your truck.....


oh phooey...


----------



## treymchattie

JP89 said:


> Nice Whip. I sold my 04 350z a few months ago and got myself an 04 subaru wrx. Im curious to see how your car will fare when the big storms hit. I drove my 350z once last year to my local hill when the roads were dry. After that, i parked it up when it started to snow more.
> 
> I tried driving my 350z once with snow on the ground... lets just say... that didn't go too well... (i wasn't even able to get out of my driveway. But i only had all seasons on.) If you plan on driving that, you better have some good winter tires.
> 
> That was my first car and my dream car at the time... now i know its better to be practicle over anything else... especially if you love this sport...


honestly i will probably not take it this year. i have a friend with an 08 explorer 4x4 and no reason to take the Z. it is a great car and fun as hell to drive but i may go your route and get a WRX. 

hmm i should find a pic of my girls 69' jeepster


----------



## EnVme

Check this out Evo X vs Skiers YouTube - Top Gear - Evo X vs skiers


----------



## oneshot

snowboarding vehicle?? this is mine

:cheeky4:


----------



## REKER

Snowolf said:


> Oh dude you're killing me...you sold your truck for that????? Bet you would'nt have needed to shovel if you still had your truck.....


haha, no way! I drove that truck for ~9 years and bought the Audi A4 2 years ago to use as my daily driver/backpacking vehicle and use the truck as a weekend snowboard/fishing vehicle. I drove the A4 for that trip b/c I wanted to test the Quattro in the snow.... but after digging for an hour, I was definitely wishing I had taken my truck. haha

I actually just posted the A4 for sale this week. Looking to get one of the new Rams and go for the Icelandic Glacier truck style. 



ev13wt said:


> ^^ I agree. That A4 will be better. Until you hit 2 inches of snow.


Look at the snow on top of the panel van.... I was snow plowing the entire way!



oneshot said:


> snowboarding vehicle?? this is mine
> 
> :cheeky4:
> 
> http://oneshotproduction.net/oneshot/0910winter/GC021109dahsled.jpg[/IMG[/QUOTE]
> 
> Thats sick. :thumbsup:


----------



## Halborr

mpdsnowman said:


> Well what do ya think guys here is my new snowboarding vehicle for 2010:laugh: Aint she a bute!!!
> 
> Its a 2005 Pontiac Montana, was in great shape and picked it up for a fair price. It has alot more options than the venture had. It was a family car, when we removed the seats to clean it, it had kid garbage all in the back. But we used our MPD cleaner and now it looks fucking brand new! Im going to Half clean some of the stuff we wont keep in the car and I will bring those pieces on the road when we do our tradeshows...
> 
> The inside is awesome, it has a bench seat and three singles in front of that so basically it can comfortably take 8 passengers. We took out the three mid seats just so we can have room to store the boards, gear, safety meetings and hang out space...
> 
> It has side doors on both sides, tinted windows...nice!!


Now you just need to rig the front seats so they'll swivel backwards for chilling and you'll be SET.

Nice van:thumbsup:


----------



## notmYJ

New guy here, not to the sport. Here is my ride to hill, of course now its got a top and doors....



















This is a new build that "finished" this past summer after the other one got totaled in a rear end collision. First winter in the snow with this one....


----------



## Quattro




----------



## NYSnow

notmYJ said:


> New guy here, not to the sport. Here is my ride to hill, of course now its got a top and doors....
> 
> This is a new build that "finished" this past summer after the other one got totaled in a rear end collision. First winter in the snow with this one....


Sweet YJ! That is my favorite vehicle posted in this thread so far and good to see more Jeep owners around. I know what you mean - finished is relative.


----------



## basso4735

jeeps ftw! 
mine


----------



## NYSnow

Nice Jeep basso!

Here is mine


----------



## basso4735

Nice! Hope your over on jeepforum too. Mines only lifted 3", but the look of the stock tires is killing me. Cant wait for 31s.


----------



## NYSnow

It looks good still and I like how you sprayed the rims. Yep - I lurk in JF but have to spend time there. It is a great place.


----------



## basso4735

NYSnow said:


> It looks good still and I like how you sprayed the rims. Yep - I lurk in JF but have to spend time there. It is a great place.


They arent sprayed, powder coated  Got them on ebay last Christmas. I used to spend a ton of time on JF but havent lately, more interest in picking boarding back up I guess.


----------



## Islandsnow

Just posting some updated pics from the Snow/Ice storm we had here in Alabama a few weeks ago.


----------



## soundwave27

2004 Chev Silverado, ext cab, long box z71 off-road 4x4.

Cab on the back, crap loads of room for gear.

Comfortably seats up to 5... 6 alright.

Goes through damn near everything.

Only thing I need to say is 4WD and 4x4s are great for getting through shit... but they don't stop any better... in fact, often worse because they are heavier vehicles. Just cause you have 4x4 doesn't mean go screaming down a snow covered hwy. Drive for the weather. Rant done.


----------



## Toecutter

soundwave27 said:


> Only thing I need to say is 4WD and 4x4s are great for getting through shit... but they don't stop any better... in fact, often worse because they are heavier vehicles. Just cause you have 4x4 doesn't mean go screaming down a snow covered hwy. Drive for the weather. Rant done.


So true. Snow/ice traction tires are what gives you control. The problem is that many (most?) truck and SUV drivers don't swap over from their all-season, all-terrain truck tires when winter comes, probably because suv tires look aggressive (fine for deep snow but doesn't help on ice like a studless snow that has special temperature-sensitive compounds and siping would), and tires of that large of a size cost a small fortune. 

Computer-controlled traction control and stability control also help immensely to keep the car pointed in the right direction.


----------



## abadidol




----------



## Islandsnow

Totally agree, drove through a recent storm where everything was iced over and I still had summer tires on my truck, every bridge I hit, I would instantly go sideways and the computer would kick in and fix it. Its all about angle and tires, I got stuck on a pile of leaves on a incline and a few buddies had to use their man power and push me out. Traction control and low range couldn't get me outta that one. Pretty entertaining watching all the wheels move and stop trying to find grip. I'm too lazy to deflate my tires a bit.


----------



## AIRider

my CC ... 

Seats down, and pile the shit inside ...


----------



## skipmann

Islandsnow said:


> Just posting some updated pics from the Snow/Ice storm we had here in Alabama a few weeks ago.


Very nice Rangie. I'm a Rover-haulic and am on my fourth. So far I've owned:

97 D-90.
03 Disco S.
04 Disco G4 (pics posted earlier in this thread)
08 Disco TDV6 (Euro Spec and my current rig)


----------



## Islandsnow

Thanks man, thats a niiiice D2! I never liked land rovers until last year when my friend took me off roading in his 89 rr, so I got a 92 rr then upgraded to the 4.6l 96 in that picture. I could never believe that the older land rovers are so cheap, i got mine for $1300 and only had to replace the sunroof glass and fuel pump and drove it home the same day.

Its currently my daily driver and I want to get another car so I'm not beating up on it 30 miles everyday for my commute, not to mention I get 10 mpg city and 14 hwy, once I get all of the common repairs and things checked on, Im planning on driving it to Colorado this year.

Also the eas was already converted to springs before I got it, :-D, the compressor still works, im considering putting it back on air suspension so I can use the manual leveling in some situations.


----------



## Islandsnow

AIRider said:


> my CC ...
> 
> Seats down, and pile the shit inside ...


That's hot, what color is it?


----------



## ryannorthcott

Nice to see some Audi love in this thread. My current:


----------



## Muki

Got stuck Wed night after riding. :thumbsdown:

But then again...summer tires don't do well in 4 in. of snow...


----------



## AIRider

Islandsnow said:


> That's hot, what color is it?


Thanxx... It's Mocha Brown ...


----------



## Toecutter

ryannorthcott said:


> Nice to see some Audi love in this thread. My current:


My favorite wheels! I have the RS6 potato peeler wheels but I'd rather have your style.


----------



## Quattro

is that a 2.7T A6? clean looking car regardless.


----------



## turbospartan

Quattro said:


> is that a 2.7T A6? clean looking car regardless.



If you are referring to ryannorthcott's photo... no, that is an A4 not A6.


----------



## turbospartan

Might as well add mine....














This photo makes my car look its rolling on huge wheels because of the thin layer of snow on the back wheel:


----------



## abadidol

Def good to see Audi people representing!


----------



## S4Shredr

abadidol said:


> Def good to see Audi people representing!


For Sure. Here's my stage 3 b5 s4...



















Currently running a mildish tune at 365whp and ~400 ftlbs wtq.... more than enough power to get up to the hill! The rear seats fold down for space, I also have a roof rack I use occasionally, high elevation driving is no problem with the turbos, heated seats, side view mirrors, auto dim mirrors, HID lights, quattro etc. etc. make it a fun car year round.

I run the stock S4 avus wheels with some altimax arctic snow tires in the winter and it gets around very well. Here's a little video I made 2 years ago when I first bought the car...

S4 Snow Driving


----------



## BigDouggieDoug

For weekly local trips:



For longer distance trips:


----------



## Miles_K

'99 Subaru Forester. Needless to say, the ladies love it haha.








Not my picture/car.


----------



## YoBrian

2001 Audi A4 Avant wagon. AWD / Turbo... wheeeee


----------



## Shocktroop531

that is a beautiful fj ya got there dougie doug. greatest vehicle on the road. yours is way more hooked up than mine. I don't have the funds right now to add all those extras but the second i have some money its the first thing I'm gonna do.


----------



## Magnum626

This thread needs more Subaru. 

Summer mode.









Winter mode.


----------



## Smokehaus

BigDouggieDoug said:


> For weekly local trips:


Dope. I want a Trail Team Edition sooooo bad. /Drool


----------



## BigDouggieDoug

Shocktroop531 said:


> that is a beautiful fj ya got there dougie doug. greatest vehicle on the road. yours is way more hooked up than mine. I don't have the funds right now to add all those extras but the second i have some money its the first thing I'm gonna do.





Smokehaus said:


> Dope. I want a Trail Team Edition sooooo bad. /Drool


Thanks Shocktroop531 and Smokehaus! It's been five years of modifications and off-roading and the fun never ends. With a 3-inch lift and bigger tires, the FJ can be really competent off-road. I bet you love yours, Shocktroop.

YouTube - BigDouggieDoug on TireBurn, BullFrog Trail, Johnson Valley


----------



## PanHandler

Where did you get that snorkel for your FJ?


----------



## BigDouggieDoug

PanHandler said:


> Where did you get that snorkel for your FJ?


PanHandler, The snorkel is from ARB and was bought through a local shop. It was black polyethylene and I just sprayed-painted to color-match with body.

Off Road Snorkels | Safari Snorkles


----------



## PanHandler

ahh gotcha. i looked at those safari snorkels and i didnt see a yellow one thats why i asked :thumbsup:


----------



## LuckyRVA




----------



## Prime320

S4Shredr said:


> For Sure. Here's my stage 3 b5 s4...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Currently running a mildish tune at 365whp and ~400 ftlbs wtq.... more than enough power to get up to the hill! The rear seats fold down for space, I also have a roof rack I use occasionally, high elevation driving is no problem with the turbos, heated seats, side view mirrors, auto dim mirrors, HID lights, quattro etc. etc. make it a fun car year round.
> 
> I run the stock S4 avus wheels with some altimax arctic snow tires in the winter and it gets around very well. Here's a little video I made 2 years ago when I first bought the car...
> 
> S4 Snow Driving


Ditching my B5 S4 was a sad day for me. I want to get another one so bad. I was also stage 3 or perhaps a tiny bit more.


----------



## Prime320

thats my old b5 s4 there. Stoptech ftw!


----------



## tj_ras

my 800$, winter beater/board hauler/off road vehicle/demolition derby, car.









and for when the snow reaches the bumper of the beater i have a big ford f350 plow truck.


----------



## lacklusterskill

Not the best in the snow but a lot of fun to drive


----------



## FirstChair

2002 Toyota Celica With Nordman snows all around...never had a problem getting where I need to go.Been using this for solo trips since 2002.
Also for the family days , a 2005 Subaru Legacy with 4 studded Hakkas on it- unreal traction, but sounds funny on dry roads.


----------



## h4m0

Old ride, but the only one got a picture of  great fun in the snow, but for all the wrong reasons.

Sorry it is so large, and a bad pic.


----------



## SoCalBurton

Just scooped up a 2011 Subaru Forester XT. AWD, Turbo, Navi, this is the ultimate mountain machine. I think anyway!


----------



## StarCommand

My lady. 2010 Subaru Outback 3.6R. Drove her from NYC to Montana and back with all-weather tires. She is a beast.

Before her I had two Jettas - A red 2001, and a blue 2005. Okay in the snow, but nothing compared to the Subaru.


----------



## FirstChair

If you think its good in the snow now, put some real tires on it ;-)
Except for some of the the M&S tires they put on trucks, I have yet to hear of an "all season" tire that is really safe in the snow .
My Legacy would go sideways around corners until I put the Hakkas on it.The difference was not subtle.Worth every $$.


----------



## Smokehaus

Get some Blizzaks and call it a day!

Also "All seasons" are really no seasons. Get summer tires and winter tires. :thumbsup:


----------



## StarCommand

I know all season isn't actually all season. I had summer and winter tires on my Jettas. But I have to say, in all the conditions I've driven in, these tires have been fine. Yea, when the road is covered in snow I need to slow down a lot, but I would anyway. They're Conti Pro Contact, and I had them filled with nitrogen before the winter. I think in 6,000 miles of driving we had one or two very minor fishtails, and one instance where I didn't know if we were going to stop--but that was an ice issue and will happen with any tire.

I live in south eastern CT, so to put snow tires on doesn't make sense. We get enough snow to warrant snow tires once or twice a year.
If I moved out west, or up north, I'd get them for sure.


----------



## Smokehaus

Word. If you drove a jetta and had a winter set and a summer set then you already know whats up.

The conti pros are some pretty good tires and many of the new VW's come with them and I never saw any problems. (I am a VW tech)

I am a VW head myself. My whip is a 2004 24v vr6 GTI. I hope you enjoyed your jettas before you traded for some AWD fun.:thumbsup:


----------



## Magnum626

I have winter performance tires on my wrx. It's worth it, you don't need to get dedicated 'snow' tires for the tri state but winter tires I woudl say yes. Especially if you're on a snowboard forum I'm assuming you make enough snow trips to deserve a pair of winter tires. I have a set of dunlop wintersport m3s and love them.


----------



## StarCommand

Smokehaus said:


> Word. If you drove a jetta and had a winter set and a summer set then you already know whats up.
> 
> The conti pros are some pretty good tires and many of the new VW's come with them and I never saw any problems. (I am a VW tech)
> 
> I am a VW head myself. My whip is a 2004 24v vr6 GTI. I hope you enjoyed your jettas before you traded for some AWD fun.:thumbsup:


I did. I liked my first one better. I sold it because I thought I was moving to NYC indefinitely, and then I ended up coming back home and needed another car. I picked up a used '05 Jetta, but the dealer was shiesty and I think it was in a front end collision because it just never drove as well as the '01. It was REALLY, REALLY hard to get rid of it. It took a good month of driving the Subaru before I was okay with it. And I had the Jetta in the driveway for a month or so trying to sell it, and I always made someone else drive it keep the battery charged up because it broke my heart. Love the steering on VWs.

I test drove the Tiguan before I decided on the Outback. The Tiguan was fun to drive, but it didn't have enough space in it for what I wanted. It's nice to be able to open the back and toss in a bike, and a picnic table, and whatever else is laying around.


----------



## Jeb

I have a 2007 Gray Jeep Wrangler X w/ soft top. I love my Jeep. It's a monster in the snow, but I have yet to figure out a decent strategy for my board. If I'm driving solo, it's no prob - the board just rides shotgun. If anyone else wants in, there's no solution. I'm aware of the Thule "spare-me" rack option, but in my opinion, its way too huge of an investment for such a mediocre rack. I already have the Spare-Me bike rack. I'm wondering if I could just clamp this thing onto it... Seems like it would be as good an option as any - and at a more reasonable price. 










Anyone ever heard of mounting one of these to a Thule "Spare Me" Bike rack?

Thanks!


----------



## Jeb

Zee said:


> '09 Scooby STi, with Yakima Skybox 16 and Toyo Garit KX winters on 17" cheapo alloys...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She looks a LOT better in the summer


I love this car. So bad-ass. I want something like this when I part ways with the Jeep.


----------



## thugit

Jeb said:


> I have a 2007 Gray Jeep Wrangler X w/ soft top. I love my Jeep. It's a monster in the snow, but I have yet to figure out a decent strategy for my board. If I'm driving solo, it's no prob - the board just rides shotgun. If anyone else wants in, there's no solution. I'm aware of the Thule "spare-me" rack option, but in my opinion, its way too huge of an investment for such a mediocre rack. I already have the Spare-Me bike rack. I'm wondering if I could just clamp this thing onto it... Seems like it would be as good an option as any - and at a more reasonable price.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone ever heard of mounting one of these to a Thule "Spare Me" Bike rack?
> 
> Thanks!


we've managed to fit 4 people with boards and other shit in my friends little 2 door jeep. gotta fold one of the seats down and stack.


----------



## ryannorthcott

Toecutter said:


> My favorite wheels! I have the RS6 potato peeler wheels but I'd rather have your style.


i like the RS6s as well but the RS4s are just a timeless design that goes so well with the B6 body style. people say they're played out but where i live there aren't too many people into audi modifications. i'm also lowered on koni coilovers.

turbo spartan nice ride man! love the USP, they're super rare in BC i think i've only seen two in the okanagan.


----------



## KIRKRIDER

Jeb said:


> I love this car. So bad-ass. I want something like this when I part ways with the Jeep.


Nice ride  Love my 06 WRX


----------



## bellaisa




----------



## East§ide

I drove to the mountain last weekend in my BMW 335i coupe ! RWD and I barely made it with 2 boards and all the gear. Im thinking about trading the car in over the summer for a new Jeep Grand Cherokee - this will never ever cut it next winter


----------



## SPAZ

If you like the car itself bmw has a fantastic awd system


----------



## East§ide

Yeah I know, my sister drives a 328xi and its fantastic in the snow,but the entire reason I got this car was the twin turbos, RWD and coupe body style. That's before I became snowboard obsessed and before I had to neutral drop the car at 3k+ just to get out of my driveway in 1/2" of snow. Im over the speed and would rathr have a more convenient car.


----------



## Modelag

audi A4. quattro.. best ride ever


----------



## metric

Here's my sick ride. No, I'm serious. I'm working here for 1 year so it kind of sucks having to take the train but oh well. It's the best I can do. There's about 30+ resorts within 2.5 hours of me by train


----------



## Jadis

I drive a Honda Element AWD and it works pretty damn good. The thing about the Element is that they come with all rubber interior so snow water mud anything you throw at it gets cleaned right up, i actually don't even bother if it just water or snow. although i would def get a Subaru if I were gonna get a snow specific vehicle. also a Jeep is a snow slayer as well, esp the new ones.


----------



## MistahTaki

i ride my scooter to the tram


----------



## alkz

g35
328i
rsx-s
i just got into the sport...all my cars are fail when it comes to driving in snow ... i usually just ride with friends or borrow my gfs accord haha


----------



## alkz

i def need to trade one for a winter car hahah


----------



## Paranormal

got something new...

it has stock air ride and all kinds of awesomeness


----------



## CMSbored

nice ride, any reason you went with a GC over any other model? I personally think the only jeeps to get are the wranglers or the wrangler unlimited. But that is a very nice vehicle you have there.


----------



## Paranormal

yeah this is a review of a Overland which is one model down from the one i purchased... mine has all these features and a bit more luxury..

i needed something a little more upscale then a wrangler and this was the ticket for me.


----------



## East§ide

traded in this:









for this:









all for the love of snowboarding. heated rear seats, 4wd, and plenty of room for boards, gear, and friends


----------



## Sick-Pow

VIbes on trading in the BMW coupe...jeeez, for practically a mini-van. I know its a Jeep, but still. 

edit, I looked back on some posts and it looked like you got stuck in the RWD....sucks.
glad you got a snow vehicle.


----------



## hikeswithdogs

I will never own anything but all wheel drive Subaru's , Toyota's or Jeep's as long as I live.


----------



## notter123

This is my Prized Possession

2003 f150 xlt fx4, magnaflow exhaust, couple other things but I don't know them all as I'm not huge into mechanics and stuff just bought it with the upgrades, came with a 4" lift kit and 28" mickey thompson tires that I sold to buy the stock wheels and tires, didn't need the lift and I was only getting between 14-16 mpg, not sure what I'm gonna get now because its chipped now and less weight.

Anyways for being only 19 I love this thing!


----------



## Sick-Pow

You could throw a camper in the bed of that and have a rolling winter camp spot.


----------



## East§ide

Sick-Pow said:


> VIbes on trading in the BMW coupe...jeeez, for practically a mini-van. I know its a Jeep, but still.
> 
> edit, I looked back on some posts and it looked like you got stuck in the RWD....sucks.
> glad you got a snow vehicle.


ah man, its so far from a minivan. i love it, i love that it started shitting snow on us 2 days ago and it didnt phase me for a second. the bmw was twin turbo and AWD w/ z rated tires..id literally go sideways at 25mph if a fartsworth of snow was on the ground. i guess i needed to get my priorities in order. im also getting the same gas mileage on the jeep as on the bmw, but i dont have to use super, which is nice. overall, it had to be done.


----------



## c0r3y.af

Used to be this with a set of roof racks on top: 


















Unfortunately after some internal engine trouble I was forced to sell it. Now driving a 97 Audi A4 Quattro. The AWD is great for the snow but I don't really like the car as a whole. Kind of settled because I needed something to get around in and I was desperate at the time.


----------



## notter123

Sick-Pow said:


> You could throw a camper in the bed of that and have a rolling winter camp spot.


Haha I wish, first off don't have the money, second, don't need to as I live in southwestern ontario, so no point. But if circumstances were different, I was out west and had a bit of extra cash for sure I would! haha


----------



## wrathfuldeity

just got back from getting new snow tires on the volvo v40 wagon, will put on racks today, boards are waxed.


----------



## FacePlant4Free

2006 F-150 4x4

Doubt i could find a better vehicle to get me to the mountain


----------



## Phunky

2000 Mazda Millennia with boards and people in the back seat...college student'd


----------



## snafs

2002 Subaru WRX Wagon with a Yakima Skybox 16 on top


----------



## JaeGT

2008 Legacy GT with dunlop winter 3d tires. thule roof rack


----------



## IdahoFreshies

bitches dont know...bout my SUBARUUUUUU!








(sorry about the finger in the picture, derp moment)


----------



## grafta

And the scoobies start showing up :thumbsup:


----------



## 509-pow

*heres the board whip and my baby*

all u subis what u know abou them hondaaaaaaaaas. throw my stuff in the trunk and got my studded tires.








08 lancer getting a bath


----------



## butteryNS

i drive a 2000 chevy silverado extended cab with a 5.3L vortech v8. i also have a Yakima snowboard rack mounted in the truck bed.


----------



## DrnknZag

2007 Subaru WRX plus goodies.


----------



## sick

I drive a 2005 Subaru Legacy GT and I use Continental winter tires, best car I've ever owned hands down.


----------



## Hodgepodge

Here she is. 
2006 Subaru WRX STI stage 2 tune
308 hp at the wheels










Never have issues. Blizzaks on it now too.


----------



## Maierapril

Audi A5 for me  Love having AWD


----------



## IdahoFreshies

Hodgepodge said:


> Here she is.
> 2006 Subaru WRX STI stage 2 tune
> 308 hp at the wheels
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Never have issues. Blizzaks on it now too.


that...is sexy



lol there are so many dam subies here (and they all look really kick ass except mine)...we need a roll call!


----------



## Kwanzaa

1999 Audi A4. All wheel drive is a champ, even had to plow snow with it a few times, its never let me down.


----------



## SnowBrdScotty

picked up a 3rd gen. 4runner 4x4


----------



## KIRKRIDER

120K miles and going.

From the cockpit last season..


----------



## Inlay

I have a 2008 Subaru STI Hatchback and I love it. I only go boarding with two other friends so I just fold down the back seats and the boards fit perfect, and there's usually no cops at my local canyon so I get up to the resort FAST.


----------



## KIRKRIDER

Inlay said:


> I have a 2008 Subaru STI Hatchback and I love it. I only go boarding with two other friends so I just fold down the back seats and the boards fit perfect, and there's usually no cops at my local canyon so I get up to the resort FAST.



Me too...Actually love the drive. I do have a THULE Board Rack, I use it when I go up with my family on snowy days or with friends. But most of the times I drive and ride alone.


----------



## WasatchMan

[..........]


----------



## DrnknZag

Hodgepodge said:


> Here she is.
> 2006 Subaru WRX STI stage 2 tune
> 308 hp at the wheels


Only 308 to the wheels on a stage 2 STi tune? What tune are you running? What type of dyno?

I made 299hp/325tq to the wheels on my WRX with a VF34 turbo.


----------



## ahfunaki

Just picture it with a snowboard rack on top instead of the bike racks and stock 16" wheels with Blizzaks for winter. I don't have any recent pics of it in winter mode right now...


----------



## OldNo.7

^ Sweet Saab. 2007? 
I have a black 04 9-3 Aero with a set of Blizzaks as well. Just got it a few weeks ago. Fun car.


----------



## boardaddicktd

4WD Ford F150. Toss the gear in da back!


----------



## FL_Boarder

2010 Yukan Denali  When I go on a trip it's like 6 people deep and then all the gear shoved in there.


----------



## ahfunaki

OldNo.7 said:


> ^ Sweet Saab. 2007?
> I have a black 04 9-3 Aero with a set of Blizzaks as well. Just got it a few weeks ago. Fun car.


Nope, it's actually an 03 ARC 6-speed. I just put the 07+ tail lights on it. Definitely a fun car for what it is...


----------



## OldNo.7

ahfunaki said:


> Nope, it's actually an 03 ARC 6-speed. I just put the 07+ tail lights on it. Definitely a fun car for what it is...


Yea the tail lights and rims threw me off. Those rims look similar to the ones on the 06-07. Mines a 6-speed as well.


----------



## BigDouggieDoug

This thread looks like a Subiefest lately .... makes me wanna go get one too!


----------



## romesaz

Rolecall?

Suby here!
04 impreza ts wagon! NOW THAT's a grocery wagon . May post a pic later of it dirty after a winter nav rally.

Winter tires + Yakima roof racks = WIN to the local hills.


----------



## butteryNS

pic of my previously mentioned silverado








with yakima rack.


----------



## ahfunaki

OldNo.7 said:


> Yea the tail lights and rims threw me off. Those rims look similar to the ones on the 06-07. Mines a 6-speed as well.


Haha, yea. The wheels are actually off a Pontiac G6 GTP. Wanted 18's but wanted it to look as OEM as possible, this is what I came up with. And nice on the 6-speed, not too many of them out there compared to the automatics...


----------



## OldNo.7

ahfunaki said:


> Haha, yea. The wheels are actually off a Pontiac G6 GTP. Wanted 18's but wanted it to look as OEM as possible, this is what I came up with. And nice on the 6-speed, not too many of them out there compared to the automatics...


Good job with making it look OEM.. had me fooled. It was so hard finding a used 6-speed, almost impossible in my area. I searched for months trying to find one in my budget. Is yours lowered? or is it just the camera angle. It sits nicely on those rims.


----------



## IdahoFreshies

BigDouggieDoug said:


> This thread looks like a Subiefest lately .... makes me wanna go get one too!


oh god i know, and its all the nice ones to! We have a shit ton of WRXs and STIs. i think i might get the award for the lamest subie on here


----------



## CMSbored

IdahoFreshies said:


> oh god i know, and its all the nice ones to! We have a shit ton of WRXs and STIs. i think i might get the award for the lamest subie on here


i have a 03 forester x. i think i have you beat at having the lamest. Its a lesbian love wagon.


----------



## IdahoFreshies

CMSbored said:


> i have a 03 forester x. i think i have you beat at having the lamest. Its a lesbian love wagon.


yay! not the lamest. ya sorry, i do not like the forresters haha


----------



## ahfunaki

OldNo.7 said:


> Good job with making it look OEM.. had me fooled. It was so hard finding a used 6-speed, almost impossible in my area. I searched for months trying to find one in my budget. Is yours lowered? or is it just the camera angle. It sits nicely on those rims.


Yea, they aren't too common. I wasn't even looking for a Saab when I bought mine I just came across it and it worked out. 

And yea it's lowered on Bilstein shocks/struts and H&R Springs.


----------



## lacklusterskill

OldNo.7 said:


> ^ Sweet Saab. 2007?
> I have a black 04 9-3 Aero with a set of Blizzaks as well. Just got it a few weeks ago. Fun car.


Digging the Saab love, can't wait till I get my 08 back from the shop.


----------



## DrnknZag

CMSbored said:


> i have a 03 forester x. i think i have you beat at having the lamest. Its a lesbian love wagon.


Hey man, don't hate too much on the rug munching mobile! I plan on buying one for my DD and winter car once I pay off my WRX!

Here's a non-winter pic of my car. Too much work to list, but among other things it has a VF-34 turbo, STi 6-speed tranny, STi suspension, etc...


----------



## vinzo

hey guys, 

i have a question for you guys who use roof racks for your boards. I have roof racks on my 07 gti and ill throw like 4 boards in the racks. the weird thing is sometimes when drive up to the mtn i guess its very very cold and w.e but when i take out the boards there is a crease mark from the roof racks holding the board in. does anyone get this? and also does anyone know how to keep the road grime off the boards. i hate that when i get up there to the mtn my board and bindings have dirt and road grime from driving.

sorry for the rant


----------



## IdahoFreshies

It seems like you are following too close to the guy infront of you. I dont see any way your car can kick up enough dirt to get the boards dirty ontop of your car, so its probablu comming from the car infront of you


----------



## KIRKRIDER

vinzo said:


> hey guys,
> 
> i have a question for you guys who use roof racks for your boards. I have roof racks on my 07 gti and ill throw like 4 boards in the racks. the weird thing is sometimes when drive up to the mtn i guess its very very cold and w.e but when i take out the boards there is a crease mark from the roof racks holding the board in. does anyone get this? and also does anyone know how to keep the road grime off the boards. i hate that when i get up there to the mtn my board and bindings have dirt and road grime from driving.
> 
> sorry for the rant


Wrap your board in plastic film (tight so it doesn't flap) and wash the board rack? It's just dirt...


----------



## turbospartan

2004 Audi A4 USP, 6 speed











Has an Audi branded roof rack (made for Audi by Thule), quattro awd (obviously), and I can't remember what tires but they are dedicated snow tires (not all seasons)... something like Cooper Weather Masters or something...


----------



## Greenfire914

2005 legacy 5mt ... have had snow almost over the hood and kept going.. awesome car lol


----------



## BigDouggieDoug

One crazy super-ski-car I saw on another forum:


----------



## turbospartan

BigDouggieDoug said:


> One crazy super-ski-car I saw on another forum:
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> 
> That is sick.
> 
> I've seen a few Porsche's with roof racks on them around here in Denver.
> 
> Would love to drive a Gallardo (awd) in the snow... although there isn't much ground clearance.
> 
> 500hp or whatever they have should be able to plow through some snow though.


----------



## Hodgepodge

DrnknZag said:


> Only 308 to the wheels on a stage 2 STi tune? What tune are you running? What type of dyno?
> 
> I made 299hp/325tq to the wheels on my WRX with a VF34 turbo.


my fault! meant to say stage 1, hoping to move on to a stage 2. 

the car put down like 265 stock or something i dont remember. its a pretty light tune, i'll get you details if you want on dyno stats when I run it again next week


----------



## DrnknZag

Hodgepodge said:


> my fault! meant to say stage 1, hoping to move on to a stage 2.
> 
> the car put down like 265 stock or something i dont remember. its a pretty light tune, i'll get you details if you want on dyno stats when I run it again next week


Ahhh that makes s lot more sense!


----------



## CMSbored

In Laramie, most cars feel a 18%-20% decrease in horsepower. Force induction cars only feel 13%-15% loss. This happens with every place above 7000ft. And on top of all this, WyoTech is based here, more turbos than muscle. haha


----------



## IdahoFreshies

my daily driver use all of the time car. my lowered 99 tacoma, currently at 38,000 original miles. this will go snowboarding on the days when the road is clear and we are just going to have a park day, or if im feeling up to the task of putting on chains.



i had it doing some pretty serious off roading today (for a lowered 2wd on street tires) heading out to go shooting. it sucks that by the time we were heading out it was dark and i couldnt get a good pic of the road. but this was a narrow, dirt road with some pretty steep hills and constant foot deep ruts through the entire thing that i had to straddle or i would fall in and probably get hung up


----------



## B.deep

Another subie haha, my 03 wrx after i switched to my summer wheels and tires, and no roof rack earlier this year. fun to drive, awd, decent mileage and with the rack just enough room for 4 guys to go riding. I'll edit with some winter rally pig photos later this week.


----------



## xDOTY

That. Is. BOSS.


----------



## ShredTaos

I love the beast. Just got some snow tires on it for this season, so its set. Going to upgrade to something awd next year most likely. I would like a subie, but im thinking i might go eclipse GSX or talon TSI/awd. Either way I'm going to keep my ski cars cheap. Took it into a guard rail 2 seasons ago in the canyon, wasnt exactly my fault (noob texans afraid to drive in the snow stopped in the middle of the road on a high camber uphill turn). I got out of the car, kicked the bumper back into place and went on my way. I love my beater.


----------



## IdahoFreshies

Snowolf said:


> Why on earth does a guy in Idaho lower a pickup? You want lifted not lowered!......:cheeky4:


haha i know i know, i get shit about 3 times a week from my friends. When i was looking for a truck i wanted a truck to haul my dirt bike, and that had low miles because i needed a long lasting dependable daily driver which is why i bought that truck, got it at 24,000 miles 3 years ago. and APPARENTLY ( and i dont remember this or know why i would have said it) when car shopping i said that "i dont want to look like a dam cowboy driving a huge lifted truck". I realize how wrong i was. I love lowered trucks, so at first i was all fine with it, i lowered it, got wheels did all my mods, then started actually playing around outside and exploring Idaho and realized oh shit, i kind of want a 4x4 truck now. Unfortunately the budget does not allow me to get a 4x4 of the quality i want, so i am going to have to wait to do some real off roading.


----------



## brownSnow

rocking a '09 F150 s/crew - me + 4 buddies and all our gear = no issues


----------



## DanX

2004 M3 is my year round daily driver. My OEM rims are wrapped in Dunlop WinterSports and sandbags in the trunk help for traction on snowy days.


----------



## Snownad

Integra Power
Got dat ass thatll swallow up a g-string


----------



## abadidol

R.I.P to my 2006 Audi A3 3.2 She got totaled over the summer.


----------



## Hodgepodge

Hodgepodge said:


> Here she is.
> 2006 Subaru WRX STI stage 2 tune
> 308 hp at the wheels
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Never have issues. Blizzaks on it now too.


well in response to myself, i traded my 2006 black STI for a 2007 silver STI a few days ago... 

my friends 02 WRX is in the background. The trade was pretty even. The black one ran about 305 on the dyno at the wheels with a stage 1 tune. this one hit 313 at the wheels with a similar stage 1 tune, but this one is from Perrin and Invidia, and the other from Cobb. I traded because i was sick of boiling to death in a black car and the Cobb tune was causing me troubles (shifting was getting sloppy, hated exhaust note), and the guy I traded it to hated his current tune, which i happened to like. what can ya do! Anyways here we are, my new winter wheels. Hopefully will be picking up a thule rack later this month!


----------



## JohnnyBlaze

Good job on that trade!!! That was perfect situation. Was the trader (is that what you would call him :laugh a friend or someone you didn't even know?


----------



## Hodgepodge

JohnnyBlaze said:


> Good job on that trade!!! That was perfect situation. Was the trader (is that what you would call him :laugh a friend or someone you didn't even know?


He was a guy i met over the forums at iwsti. we had been following each others car journals, and we lived in the area and had taken rides in each others cars and even fiddled with them etc. we simply decided to trade because we each liked the other's car better than our own.


----------



## S4Shredr

Here's a pic of mine.










Is that an STI I passed behind me????


----------



## DrnknZag

S4Shredr said:


> Is that an STI I passed behind me????


He'll pass you once you break down around the next corner, haha. 

Love me a clean S4, but those Audi/VW reliability issues keep me away!


----------



## boarderaholic

Holy nuts. You guys with the WRX/STi's make me a sad sad girl... ha. 
On topic, my current ride, 2008 Impreza, no turbo. =[
Soon to be: 2012 FXT.


----------



## S4Shredr

DrnknZag said:


> He'll pass you once you break down around the next corner, haha.
> 
> Love me a clean S4, but those Audi/VW reliability issues keep me away!


Haha, No Kidding!!!

Although the car has only broken down on me once (tensioner was making noise for 2k miles and I ignored it) I've contemplated selling it several times for that exact reason and getting into a Subaru or another more reliable awd vehicle. Can't bring myself to do it though. The maintenance is expensive but at 180k the car is still running great and the combo of performance, style, luxury, and all weather driveability is pretty solid.


----------



## oneshot

:thumbsup:


----------



## Riley212

this is what im saving my pennies for

but my first ride was a 1987 subaru wagon with racks, i once took 8 people up in it with all our gear. it was a beast i put 70k on it in 2 years, sold it at 250k and the guy i sold it to ran it to 370 before it lost compression

second was 79 VW camper bus with snow tires that i bougth for $700 and just replacedthe brake pads, this thing was the best because i could cook lunch in it, stay the night in the resort lot and haul 4-5 people plus gear comfortably. it blew a piston out after the second season and i didnt have the cash to rebuild it.

Then a 87 datsun king cad 4x4, this now sits i my parents hosue as their utility truck, starts after siting for months first crank every time. 

now that i have a good job i have a 2004 f-140 supercrew 2wd. snow tires and 3 sandbags= no problems


----------



## marcdeo

FJ cruiser


----------



## Willbilly

Hows this one for a snow vehicle???

Forget the snow, when it rains i'm sliding all over the place!


----------



## IdahoFreshies

marcdeo said:


> FJ cruiser


sick fj, and your license plate, i lol'd hard:laugh:


----------



## BigDouggieDoug

marcdeo said:


> FJ cruiser


Glad to see another one on here.


----------



## jegnorge

this is my vehicle lol


----------



## JohnnyBlaze

How do you like the FJ? I don't know too much about them but have always been curious.


----------



## abngirly

My baby. Voyaging west with her next month from NJ to Tahoe for the winter.


----------



## Willbilly

abngirly said:


> My baby. Voyaging west with her next month from NJ to Tahoe for the winter.


WHAT THE ROAD TRIP!


----------



## woodhomie1996

2010 Subaru Forester XT for those long distance trips (probably going to get a Yakima Box)









2006 Volvo S40 for the day trips to the local mountains (probably getting a Thule rack)









2004 Audi A4 Avant with Yakima rack (traded in for the Volvo)









2005 Subaru Outback with Yakima rack (traded in on Forester)


----------



## EC99SS

Here's my "little" snowboard vehicle


----------



## JRide8675

F.O.R.D found on road dead

Jk man nice rig!


----------



## Hodgepodge

S4Shredr said:


> Here's a pic of mine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that an STI I passed behind me????


hahah 

I LOVE s4's. What track is that? Also, I'm interested in what sort of tuning you did to your S4. Whenever I run my STI at the track cheeky4, Guys in S4's from the early 2000's always blow me away on the straights with super turbo power, then they end up breaking down or understeering wide hahah. Most of em are sleepers too. They look super fun


----------



## BigDouggieDoug

JohnnyBlaze said:


> How do you like the FJ? I don't know too much about them but have always been curious.


It's FUN! I've had mine for almost 6 years and still am having a blast with it, mainly because I take it offroad and there is a great local 4-wheeling group. With suspension lift, mud-tires, and skids, the FJC would become very capable offroading. But fuel mileage would suck though.



Corral Canyon OHV, Sidewinder, Bronco Peak, 7-3-11 - YouTube


----------



## aftershock141




----------



## S4Shredr

Hodgepodge said:


> hahah
> 
> I LOVE s4's. What track is that? Also, I'm interested in what sort of tuning you did to your S4. Whenever I run my STI at the track cheeky4, Guys in S4's from the early 2000's always blow me away on the straights with super turbo power, then they end up breaking down or understeering wide hahah. Most of em are sleepers too. They look super fun


Thanks man, the photo is from Mont-Tremblant in Canada this past October. I have RS4 K04 turbos, intake, full exhaust, and a fueling kit for go-fast mods with an EPL semi-conservative custom tune making ~365whp. I could push it further but the car is my daily and I want it to last. What I like most is no turbo lag (full boost by ~3,000 rpms), the low end torque is phenomenal, coupled with the awd system makes it a great car to drive in the mountains. I've been tossing around the idea of getting a Legacy GT Wagon or WRX wagon because maintenance is cheaper and more space but cant bring myself to sell this car. STI's are real fun to drive too!! Also been eyeing this S4 Wagon, makes about as much power as my car but is the ultimate sleeper.


----------



## notter123

EC99SS said:


> Here's my "little" snowboard vehicle



Damnnnn...... haha my truck is posted back a while here. But THIS ^ is what I want mine to look like! haha

might I ask what you went with for lift and such? for now I'm just looking at doing a 2" levelling kit and toss some 33"
atz radial mickey thompsons.....


----------



## JohnnyBlaze

BigDouggieDoug said:


> It's FUN! I've had mine for almost 6 years and still am having a blast with it, mainly because I take it offroad and there is a great local 4-wheeling group. With suspension lift, mud-tires, and skids, the FJC would become very capable offroading. But fuel mileage would suck though.
> 
> 
> 
> Corral Canyon OHV, Sidewinder, Bronco Peak, 7-3-11 - YouTube
> 
> 
> Sweet!! I'm assuming you have a full skid plate? Oh and I like the snorkel :thumbsup:


----------



## l burke l

I think I have posted in this thread before but it was probably about 50 pages ago. 

04 wrx wagon with full sti drivetrain. The current winter setup pic is the only one I have of it currently. They are the sti bbs wheels powder coated in black. The brembos are powder coated in black as well.


----------



## BigDouggieDoug

JohnnyBlaze said:


> Sweet!! I'm assuming you have a full skid plate? Oh and I like the snorkel :thumbsup:


Yes full protection. Thanks JB.


----------



## bubbachubba340

My 1999 Jeep Cherokee! 
2" lift 31" BFG AT tires
cowl snorkel
thrush welded muffler with 2.25" tailpipe and 2.5" tip
Waiting for a 10" sub box for the cubby hole in the back and to pull the ugly bumper cap brackets on the side and bed line all the way back and on the bumper. It never stops. There's always something to do. I definately caught the jeep bug. Anyone here on Cherokeeforum or jeepforum? 

Pictures were taken just after pulling all the fender flares, trimming fenders and bed lining the rocker panels and around the fender.


----------



## BigDouggieDoug

Great looking Cherokee, bubbachubba!


----------



## LuckyRVA

l burke l said:


> I think I have posted in this thread before but it was probably about 50 pages ago.
> 
> 04 wrx wagon with full sti drivetrain. The current winter setup pic is the only one I have of it currently. They are the sti bbs wheels powder coated in black. The brembos are powder coated in black as well.


I saw you in PA when I was coming back from Camelback last year. I remember your license plate. I gave it a look as I was driving a 07 WRX sedan. :thumbsup:


----------



## Hodgepodge

S4Shredr said:


> Thanks man, the photo is from Mont-Tremblant in Canada this past October. I have RS4 K04 turbos, intake, full exhaust, and a fueling kit for go-fast mods with an EPL semi-conservative custom tune making ~365whp. I could push it further but the car is my daily and I want it to last. What I like most is no turbo lag (full boost by ~3,000 rpms), the low end torque is phenomenal, coupled with the awd system makes it a great car to drive in the mountains. I've been tossing around the idea of getting a Legacy GT Wagon or WRX wagon because maintenance is cheaper and more space but cant bring myself to sell this car. STI's are real fun to drive too!! Also been eyeing this S4 Wagon, makes about as much power as my car but is the ultimate sleeper.


s4 wagons are so sweet. now if only they made an rs4 wagon.... >: )


----------



## EC99SS

notter123 said:


> Damnnnn...... haha my truck is posted back a while here. But THIS ^ is what I want mine to look like! haha
> 
> might I ask what you went with for lift and such? for now I'm just looking at doing a 2" levelling kit and toss some 33"
> atz radial mickey thompsons.....


Haha thanks! Let's see...it has a 6" Fabtech (replaced the Fabtech shocks with Bilstein 5100s) and a 3" PA Body Lift. The rims are 20" rockstars and the meats are 37" toyo MTs!

Here is the before and after (you can see the stock tires in the bed after the lift...man they seemed puny after the new ones went on...haha

BEFORE:








[/IMG]

AFTER:








[/IMG]


----------



## IdahoFreshies

I just bought basically my dream truck...a 1996 (1st gen) x-cab 4x4 toyota tacoma that is in very very good condition, its at 122k miles. Its my "dream truck" because the 1st gen tacoma is one of the best 4x4 trucks you can buy, it is small, light and nimble so it can get through any trail, it is built to be an offroader and even stock has great ground clearence, it has an amazing bulletproof engine,and the aftermarket is increadible, plus many others i cant remember. The only reason i bought a truck at 122k miles is because it is a 1st gen toyota tacoma and they are famous for lasting forever. I loved my lowered 2wd 99 tacoma (and had to sell it to buy this one), but i really wanted a 4x4. So i found this one that was very well taken care of and jumped on it. Of course one of the biggest reasons i got a 4x4 was for driving in the winter to go snowboarding, so this will be my new mountain assault vehicle!


----------



## xDOTY

Congratz!!!


----------



## ryannorthcott

love this car, all ready for another season on the mountain starting on friday. so psyched!


----------



## grafta

Snowolf said:


> Cool! Im glad you got your truck. You are gonna love it those yodas go forever and you can plow snow with the front bumper and it wont even phase it.


Slight tangent, but it's a shame there are none of the AWD Toyota wagons here in US/North America. Caldina's are great, and have that 'go forever' factor nicely built in as Toyota's do


----------



## nvrfalter

nvrfalter said:


> heres anudder



out with the old love, in with the new love
here is my new snow vehicle


----------



## IdahoFreshies

nvrfalter said:


> out with the old love, in with the new love
> here is my new snow vehicle


That is a great lookng grille! Normally I don't think aftermarket grilles look very good on cars (trucks can usually rock any kind of grille and look fine) but that chrome mesh looks really clean.

And thanks wolf, I can't wait to really get it plowing through some snow. I have these wild fantacies of my truck charging through snow in this epic fashion like the arctic hiluxs do. Dam its gonna be fun


----------



## fattrav

IdahoFreshies said:


>


Nice truck man, what engine variant is it?


----------



## IdahoFreshies

fattrav said:


> Nice truck man, what engine variant is it?


thanks

2.7 automagic


----------



## tomtom88

notter123 said:


> Damnnnn...... haha my truck is posted back a while here. But THIS ^ is what I want mine to look like! haha
> 
> might I ask what you went with for lift and such? for now I'm just looking at doing a 2" levelling kit and toss some 33"
> atz radial mickey thompsons.....


The Mickey Thompson MTZ is where it's at!


----------



## surfinsnow

IdahoFreshies said:


> That is a great lookng grille! Normally I don't think aftermarket grilles look very good on cars (trucks can usually rock any kind of grille and look fine) but that chrome mesh looks really clean.
> 
> And thanks wolf, I can't wait to really get it plowing through some snow. I have these wild fantacies of my truck charging through snow in this epic fashion like the arctic hiluxs do. Dam its gonna be fun


You're going to use that car in the snow? :laugh: Well, at least you'll get a good rush just driving to the mountains!


----------



## notter123

tomtom88 said:


> The Mickey Thompson MTZ is where it's at!


haha yea If I can come up with the extra 300 dollars for sure I would! they are gnarly tires! but the atz radials are a little less aggressive too so wont be quite as loud on the road.


----------



## brownSnow

jegnorge said:


> this is my vehicle lol



/\ nice! Olsson's new ride this year

I was fortunate enough to meet him last year when the gumball came through toronto, a cool guy with the craziest lambo i've seen in a long time










someone had stolen his swede plate the night before (i'm sure the fact it was velcro'd on didn't help)


----------



## boarderaholic

IdahoFreshies said:


> I just bought basically my dream truck...a 1996 (1st gen) x-cab 4x4 toyota tacoma that is in very very good condition, its at 122k miles. Its my "dream truck" because the 1st gen tacoma is one of the best 4x4 trucks you can buy, it is small, light and nimble so it can get through any trail, it is built to be an offroader and even stock has great ground clearence, it has an amazing bulletproof engine,and the aftermarket is increadible, plus many others i cant remember. The only reason i bought a truck at 122k miles is because it is a 1st gen toyota tacoma and they are famous for lasting forever. I loved my lowered 2wd 99 tacoma (and had to sell it to buy this one), but i really wanted a 4x4. So i found this one that was very well taken care of and jumped on it. Of course one of the biggest reasons i got a 4x4 was for driving in the winter to go snowboarding, so this will be my new mountain assault vehicle!


Nice find! Taco's in this shape are definitely not a common sight. It's a shame Toyota doesn't make their vehicles the way they used.


----------



## IdahoFreshies

surfinsnow said:


> You're going to use that car in the snow? :laugh: Well, at least you'll get a good rush just driving to the mountains!


what lol, no i have the truck, i was commenting on how good the grille looked on that car


----------



## fattrav

IdahoFreshies said:


> thanks
> 
> 2.7 automagic


Petroleum? I looked at Toyota USA's site and was suprised to see that the Tacoma doesnt have a diesel engine? We have the diesel "hilux" variants down here. 3.0 Diesel Turbo, and Diesel intercooled Turbos (I have a 96 4 Runner 3.0 Diesel Turbo, it hauls ass).

Heres some hilux ads for them from when I was growing up, wonder if your Tacoma will be able to do this


----------



## craig-b

This was my snowboard vehicle.









Until i got into a minor rearender with my buddy, minimal damage, but ICBC wrote it off. Got 8grand. I was trying to sell it for 5. Im happy!


----------



## IdahoFreshies

fattrav said:


> Petroleum? I looked at Toyota USA's site and was suprised to see that the Tacoma doesnt have a diesel engine? We have the diesel "hilux" variants down here. 3.0 Diesel Turbo, and Diesel intercooled Turbos (I have a 96 4 Runner 3.0 Diesel Turbo, it hauls ass).
> 
> Heres some hilux ads for them from when I was growing up, wonder if your Tacoma will be able to do this


yup, gas, i cant think of a single diesel compact/midsized truck or suv sold in the us... Alot of tacoma entueusiasts in the us would kill for a diesel hilux to come to the states. The torque of a turbo diesel, plus the hilux (i believe) has a solid front axle. It would be the best stock off roader you could buy.

btw your links didnt imbed, but ijust coppied the links and watched em. i think my taco could get close...but i wouldnt want to find out how close haha. the tacoma commercials from the states are pretty funny.

Toyota Tacoma Double Cab Girlfriend Commercial - YouTube
Tacoma Meteor - YouTube
Toyota Tacoma World of Warcraft TV commercial - YouTube


----------



## surfinsnow

*The ultimate VT snowmobile takes a hit:* 

Bottom Line - Subaru stops sales of three 2012 models

Customer complaints of faulty brakes have forced Subaru of America to postpone the sales of three of its 2012 models: Impreza, Legacy and the popular Outback. 

So far, 3,000 cars have been sold and have been recalled. All dealerships stopped selling the vehicles on Nov. 25, Autoweek reported today. 

The National Highway Traffic Safety Administration had received about 130 complaints about the problem. 

"Some customers said the brakes didn't feel right," Subaru of America spokesman Michael McHale said. "The pedal travels farther than it should. There were no failure issues, no accidents."


----------



## grafta

surfinsnow said:


> *The ultimate VT snowmobile takes a hit:*
> 
> Bottom Line - Subaru stops sales of three 2012 models
> 
> Customer complaints of faulty brakes have forced Subaru of America to postpone the sales of three of its 2012 models: Impreza, Legacy and the popular Outback.
> 
> So far, 3,000 cars have been sold and have been recalled. All dealerships stopped selling the vehicles on Nov. 25, Autoweek reported today.
> 
> The National Highway Traffic Safety Administration had received about 130 complaints about the problem.
> 
> "Some customers said the brakes didn't feel right," Subaru of America spokesman Michael McHale said. "The pedal travels farther than it should. There were no failure issues, no accidents."


Doesn't take much to effect the image of a company huh. Sounds like a simple fix though.

They're 'postponing' sales, not 'stopping' sales. There is a difference!

It's gonna take me some time to get used to the look of the new subarus. Especially the impreza


----------



## surfinsnow

grafta said:


> Doesn't take much to effect the image of a company huh. Sounds like a simple fix though.
> 
> They're 'postponing' sales, not 'stopping' sales. There is a difference!
> 
> It's gonna take me some time to get used to the look of the new subarus. Especially the impreza


I have to agree on the new looks. They appear so homogenized now. The Legacy looks like an older Hyundai Sonata -- hardly a sporty car. They used to really stand out...now they look just everything else. But I guess if they still perform, that's almost more important, especially when going into a big snow storm.

Speaking of Hyundai's, I have an AWD Santa Fe with big fat winter tires. Lots of room, roof racks, great stereo, good mileage, and it kicks ass in snow. It's a great snow-mobile.


----------



## boarderaholic

MEH new Impreza's. I'm starting to become super disappointed in the direction Subaru is going, to be honest. Imo, they're starting to lose the sporty edge that used to MAKE Subaru what it was.


----------



## grafta

boarderaholic said:


> MEH new Impreza's. I'm starting to become super disappointed in the direction Subaru is going, to be honest. Imo, they're starting to lose the sporty edge that used to MAKE Subaru what it was.


Yeh I like they way they used to look different from other cars in their class. Probably why I got a Bugeye Impreza huh!


----------



## IdahoFreshies

went out and played with le taco today. Still no snow...at all. So i had to settle for some 4x4ing on dirt. Dam i love this thing


----------



## WasatchMan

great looking truck, looks like a ton of fun, especially now.

how does such a young chap afford such a nice toy, don't you have an outback too, no offense btw


----------



## IdahoFreshies

WasatchMan said:


> great looking truck, looks like a ton of fun, especially now.
> 
> how does such a young chap afford such a nice toy, don't you have an outback too, no offense btw


haha no problem. well i had an equally priced 1999 2wd xcab taco. It has 38,000 original miles, which i bought almost 3 years ago at 24k miles for 6,000. That truck is a whole 'nother story. The fact that i found a 99 with 24k original miles with a totally clean title and absolutely perfect everything is a total fluke. I recently sold the 2wd for 7000. Drove it for almost 3 years, put on 15k miles on it, made $1000, not bad eh:laugh: And i got a pretty darn good deal on the 4x4, and the only reason i bought the 4x4 was because it too was in very very good condition. Almost perfect interior, almost perfect body, and the options i wanted. Now granted it is 3 years older and has triple the miles, so while i broke even on actual truck price, its going to cost me in maintence repairs sooner or later, which i dont mind. The subie i was borrowing from my parents for the winter, but since i found the 4x4 before the winter even started i dont need it anymore. That also causes a problem because i started the subie roll call thread thinking i was going to be driving a subie for a little while...


----------



## EC99SS

tomtom88 said:


> The Mickey Thompson MTZ is where it's at!


I'm a fan of Toyo MTs are Nittos


----------



## boarderaholic

Here she is. I just picked up this beaut a few hours ago and am definitely getting a smidge dizzy from the new car smell. I can't wait to take 'er up to the mountains!!


----------



## loonies




----------



## Riley212

boarderaholic said:


> Here she is. I just picked up this beaut a few hours ago and am definitely getting a smidge dizzy from the new car smell. I can't wait to take 'er up to the mountains!!


I am seriously thinking about buying one "for my wife." Are the new models more comfortable than the early models? I remember the front seats being really hard and worse in the back with not much leg room. 

Is the turbo worth it?


----------



## boarderaholic

The new model definitely feels more like a small luxury SUV, which I'm on the fence about at the moment. I can't speak for the back seat because I'm never back there, but I'd assume for a small person like me, it would be quite comfortable. For myself, turbo is worth it, I am a tad bit of a speed junkie and it seems as of late, nobody in this city can drive, in which turbo works out to my advantage. But with that being said, the n/a version is honestly super, super fun. For a 2.5L engine in a bigger body, it has quite a bit of power. Besides watching my fuel mileage drop like a rock because of the break in period, I myself have no regrets about said vehicle.


----------



## wassup wassup

loonies said:


>


props on this.

it wants 37s for xmas though


----------



## SubyDude05

2005 Subaru WRX wagon Stage 2 with all weathers. Its lowered about 1 1/2 inches on Tein coil overs and has a lip on the front so it gets a little sketchy when the terrain is rough.


----------



## onel0wcubn




----------



## JustinAndrew

last year it was my 88 prelude.








but this year im going to hope weighing down the bed with my gear ad sandbags will work because i blew the motor in the lude and had no care to swap a new one.


----------



## henry06x

99 explorer sport! It's old, has a good number of miles, it's falling apart, and you can tell the engine is tired. But its paid off and it gets me a few hours away continually! It's a beater for sure. My Infiniti does not come out once the salt hits the roads.


----------



## haulinbass

03 chevy trailblazer 4x4 with a front level, nitrogen shocks and canadian tire/ goodyear blizzacks studded on steel 16 inch rims. 1994 ranger awaiting long travel conversion currently with a 4 inch lift on 33 inch bf goodrich baja t/a (alternate tread) race tires. I need a new sled dont know if i should go REV or RMK though, everyone says the polaris is a POS but its 4K cheaper.


----------



## skycdo

01 Civic 5 speed. Just put 2 Cooper WeatherMasters on it and it crawls like a champ. Took it up a iced over driveway with a serious incline and it never once slipped. Couldn't imagine how stable it would be if the rears had snow shoes as well. Plus it gets 45mpg. Can't beat that!


----------



## grafta

Finally got a damn pic with snow!

2002 Impreza 2.5TS... as stock as the day it was built!


----------



## IdahoFreshies

oh god that green is the ugliest color i have ever seen on a subie. sorry haha, its just so...green!


----------



## grafta

IdahoFreshies said:


> oh god that green is the ugliest color i have ever seen on a subie. sorry haha, its just so...green!


:laugh: Too true. I love it :laugh:

I wanted to get safety orange steely snows for it 

Alternately, turn it into camouflage with strategic vinyl placement (I do graphics/car wraps etc for a job)


----------



## IdahoFreshies

grafta said:


> D
> 
> Alternately, turn it into camouflage with strategic vinyl placement (I do graphics/car wraps etc for a job)


duude...snow cammo! with orange 5 spokes! also slam it...everyhting is better lowered. you will have the sickest car up there!


----------



## grafta

IdahoFreshies said:


> duude...snow cammo! with orange 5 spokes! also slam it...everyhting is better lowered. you will have the sickest car up there!


Lol, yeh the orange would be a nice contrast with dark green... but yeh snow camo would be dope too. As for lowering... I got some plans for trips that'd make that a bad move. They're low enough for snow as it is


----------



## craig-b

My boarding truck.

Just picked her up today.

Im sure she'll get me up and down the mountain pretty well, no matter what route i take.


----------



## cjcameron11

2001 landcruiser, never been stopped yet ha


----------



## Memphis Hawk

1995 Skyline R33 GT-R. Lowered with 275/35/19 Blizzak snow tires that I had a crackhead make for me. 










and the Subaru Impreza WRX STI


----------



## tomtom88

Memphis Hawk said:


> and the Subaru Impreza WRX STI



My lifted '94 Chevy can pull that out for you!
:cheeky4:


----------



## IdahoFreshies

Memphis Hawk said:


> 1995 Skyline R33 GT-R. Lowered with 275/35/19 Blizzak snow tires that I had a crackhead make for me.


skyline! thats not a winter vehicle, thats a fucking rocket ship!



tomtom88 said:


> My lifted '94 Chevy can pull that out for you!
> :cheeky4:


trucks ftw! High five! Last week while i was up at the hill in the time it took me to scrape all of the new fallen snow off my hood, windshield, roof, windows, lights and grille i helped push out 3 stuck cars and watched 4 attempt to free them selves...i think im going to take up a recovery strap on the heavy snow days and start pulling people out for tips! I could cover my gas up there with 3 or 4 cars


----------



## Nsane1

Well, here is my ride. I guess I'll be about the only Mazda representing in all these Suby's, Jeeps, and Audi's. 2003 Protege5 (gotta love wagons) I live in the midwest and have a 4 hour one way trip to our local hil so mpg (25 w/ rack and car full) is a big necessity and ground clearance isn't. 

Here she is in winter form.










Love the Thule with the easy access slides. I got this thing for a steal, brand new for 35 bucks. haha










And here is an older pic of it in summer attire. Although I now have the block off plates for the factory rack so I just take off the rails for summer.




























My buddy has a pretty sick AWD Honda Element that is also our snowboard ride. Here's a pic, hopefully he can post some more.


----------



## SPAZ

I'm looking at a 2002 Explorer V6 with AWD and a few 2000ish Subaru Outback base models with the auto trans and under 5k. I've been driving my dads Explorer lately and I'm liking it, but is it worth losing the reliability and pickup of the Outback? The Ford gets 20 mpg and the Subie.... well you all know what they get


----------



## SPAZ

Nsane1 said:


> Well, here is my ride. I guess I'll be about the only Mazda representing in all these Suby's, Jeeps, and Audi's. 2003 Protege5 (gotta love wagons) I live in the midwest and have a 4 hour one way trip to our local hil so mpg (25 w/ rack and car full) is a big necessity and ground clearance isn't.


I was looking at a protege a couple weeks ago- same color, too! They seem like awesome cars, but everyone told me not to get it. But that wasn't the reason I didn't get it. The lack of awd or a sunroof was sort of a bummer.


----------



## Nsane1

SPAZ said:


> I was looking at a protege a couple weeks ago- same color, too! They seem like awesome cars, but everyone told me not to get it. But that wasn't the reason I didn't get it. The lack of awd or a sunroof was sort of a bummer.


We've had ours for a while now and love it. But, it does have a sunroof which you can see in the third pic, but no awd's which kinda sucks but it makes up for it in gas mileage. Usually gets about 30mpg and is super fun to drive. We had to get this to replace our Miata after we found our my wife was preggo. Handles almost as well as the Miata did.


----------



## Shazkar

i have to ride a bus because i live in the city :|


----------



## Nsane1

Keep em coming guys. My two main passions in life is snowboarding and cars. This thread is full of win to me.


----------



## CtotheQ

not on the road atm but... Audi coupe quattro



















summer wheels


----------



## Nsane1

Those wheels look pretty sic. I'd like to see some more pics of the car in summer mode. BTW, do you autocross? Because those tires look like they're super sticky.


----------



## Memphis Hawk

I'll go a little crazy with the pics. 

Mine's Powered LBR BCNR33


----------



## CtotheQ

with my brothers 165 celica all trac


----------



## Hodgepodge

Memphis Hawk said:


> I'll go a little crazy with the pics.
> 
> Mine's Powered LBR BCNR33


:O can we trade places??

you have no idea what I would do to get my hands on an r33. if not that just to get my hands on a ver 6 sti i would move to japan. an sti pre 2002 in the US is unheard of:O:O:O. maybe a 22b??


----------



## Memphis Hawk

I have a Ver 6 STi too. It's several posts back. The GT-R is more fun to drive and in my opinion the 2+2 wheel drive outperforms Subarus AWD in every situation except snow.


----------



## IdahoFreshies

Memphis Hawk said:


> I'll go a little crazy with the pics.
> 
> Mine's Powered LBR BCNR33


how much HP are you pushing out of that piece of shit? engine specs?


----------



## Memphis Hawk

IdahoFreshies said:


> how much HP are you pushing out of that piece of shit? engine specs?


RB26DETT

That's all I can say. I race it competitively in the Unlimited Class Time Attacks here in Japan so I decided I would always advertise it as 276HP, following the Gentleman's Agreement at the time of manufacture. (RB26DETT routinely dynes around 310-320 Crank HP despite being advertised as 276). I know that's gay to leave it unanswered, but I can answer it a different way. The engine makes 18,000 dollars of HP. :dunno:


----------



## CtotheQ

^^^ should buff dem headlights up brah  Very nice r33. There are a couple guys around my area that each have an r32. I would love to track them down and try and get a ride, but that might be a little too creeper. Happen to have any video's of it on the track?


----------



## Memphis Hawk

Haha, EVerbody says to buff the headlights! I did once and it came right back. Age has done its work to the plastic. Probably will remove them for good here soon and just add ASM style blanks. I have video but not edited proper and such. Never worse than 2nd place to date!


----------



## Nsane1

use Meguiars Plast-X. Best thing I've ever used on headlights. It actually lasts for a few months as well and it is a super quick procedure.


----------



## Smokehaus

Not exactly feeling the r33 as it is not exactly my style (I like the car, but really dislike the deeper JDM style), but don't let that take anything away from it. Please just grab some glass lenses and not blanks as I feel it will look more "clean"

I do like the RB26 though! Last summer we swapped a RB25 (w/ an upgraded turbo setup, but do not remember the turbo specs) into my buddies 240 and that thing would lay down tracks all day.


----------



## Smokehaus

I must be crazy not to have seen the 510 sitting there! gimme gimme gimme


----------



## forestfalcon

Lambo Countach. It sucks in the snow, but it fits 6, plus our gear, a couple of dogs, and a pony keg...











But seriously? I drive a Honda CRV, but we always take my husband's car, a WRX.
His is the one on the right:


----------



## KIRKRIDER

Mine looks like this one


----------



## binarypie

Looks like this although rarely this clean.


----------



## Memphis Hawk

When it's not snowing! Hakosuka Styles


----------



## CtotheQ

^^

I don't know you... but I hate you lol

Where's that go pro footage at!


----------



## MarshallV82

A beat up old Buick Lasabre

When it's really bad I just use one of the company trucks :thumbsup:


----------



## CMSbored

Memphis Hawk said:


> Haha, EVerbody says to buff the headlights! I did once and it came right back. Age has done its work to the plastic. Probably will remove them for good here soon and just add ASM style blanks. I have video but not edited proper and such. Never worse than 2nd place to date!


i used the PlastiX on my headlights then i just put some clear bra on it to keep it from oxidizing. works like a champ. The clear film cost me about 6 bucks.


----------



## nickyb

98 lexus gs400 with snow tires...

Thinking about picking up a wrx sti or an evo in the near future though


----------



## IdahoFreshies

CtotheQ said:


> ^^
> 
> I don't know you... but I hate you lol
> 
> Where's that go pro footage at!


x2...go fuck yourself. you have all the fresh as fuck cars and i want them got any vids of the skyline?


----------



## Memphis Hawk

Haha, I have a couple. Nothing crazy. My friend has more. He is Biggamehit on YouTube.


----------



## IdahoFreshies

oh come on, you have to be teasing! show us the goods, im talking about racing vids.



Memphis Hawk said:


> RB26DETT
> 
> That's all I can say. *I race it competitively in the Unlimited Class Time Attacks here in Japan *so I decided I would always advertise it as 276HP, following the Gentleman's Agreement at the time of manufacture. (RB26DETT routinely dynes around 310-320 Crank HP despite being advertised as 276). I know that's gay to leave it unanswered, but I can answer it a different way. The engine makes 18,000 dollars of HP. :dunno:


----------



## redlude97

Got tired of bumming rides off friends all the time so I traded this








in for this:








5 seats, 6 snowboards? I think I got my priorities straight now. Will have better pictures soon


----------



## Triple8Sol

Good shit bro! You trying to ride this weekend?


----------



## BigDouggieDoug

redlude97 said:


> 5 seats, 6 snowboards? I think I got my priorities straight now. Will have better pictures soon


Nice truck!


----------



## mrmidWest

Shiiit I need to do that.. I have a 2010 Altima Coupe. The only reason I got the coupe was I got SICK deal on it but it's not very good for trips to the mountain..


----------



## Smokehaus

Memphis Hawk said:


> Haha, I have a couple. Nothing crazy. My friend has more. He is Biggamehit on YouTube.
> 
> ">" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="640" height="385">">">" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="640" height="385">" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="640" height="385">


">" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="640" height="385">">">" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="640" height="385">" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="640" height="385">


----------



## IdahoFreshies

Smokehaus said:


> If you don't mind me asking, what is your profession? I think I saw you say something about being a translator before, but I could be wrong.


from what i heard, cars like that are not anything rare in japan. While all of his cars would cost shit tons of money here in the states, they are the norm there


----------



## poutanen

I've got a little ford escape company truck that we use 99% of the time. Just in case there's a blizzard my girlfriends Toyota 4Runner with Nokia Hakkapeliittas should get us there... 

I have a Toyota MR2 Turbo with lotsa go fast parts on it, no way the board will fit in either trunk. I suppose I could put it in the passenger seat!


----------



## Smokehaus

IdahoFreshies said:


> from what i heard, cars like that are not anything rare in japan. While all of his cars would cost shit tons of money here in the states, they are the norm there


That was not my question at all. I just wanted to know what he does over in Japan.


----------



## Bootleggn




----------



## DrnknZag

Memphis Hawk said:


> When it's not snowing! Hakosuka Styles


Want. So. Bad.


----------



## DrnknZag

redlude97 said:


> Got tired of bumming rides off friends all the time so I traded this


That spot looks familiar....


----------



## mLuMaN83

BMW 330Ci. It's my everything'er.


----------



## poutanen

Yummy panasports... Gotta love light rims! This reminds me of my old celica days. Had an '82 and a '78 for a while. 



Memphis Hawk said:


> When it's not snowing! Hakosuka Styles


----------



## Memphis Hawk

IdahoFreshies said:


> from what i heard, cars like that are not anything rare in japan. While all of his cars would cost shit tons of money here in the states, they are the norm there



GT-Rs of every kind are actually pretty rare sight here. Enough so that it is normal for people driving them to take pics with other ones when they see them in a p-lot or honk/wave/something when you see one. I see other Hakosukas the least as they start at 35,000USD for the non GT-R and go up to 150,000 USD for a Hakosuka GT-R. That's pretty much a worldwide price as they can be shipped anywhere. I have put about 35,000 into my R33 GT-R on top of a selling price of 15,000. You are right though. if this car would have been a federally legal GT-R in the states, it would be 50,000+ automatically. The STI Subarus, ESPECIALLY the GC8 model is like the grocery getter here. EVERYBODY has two, seriously.. I bought mine for 3800 USD and its a 1999 model with 60,000kms.

My job is I won the lottery in 2006 and I do translation work because languages is what I was good at and I finally was able to pursue it


----------



## snowklinger

Pushing 8" of snow on bad tires made it to my first day of work in Evergreen about 4 years ago. Now with snow tires and grandma style driving, she gets me to the resorts so good.


----------



## redlude97

DrnknZag said:


> That spot looks familiar....


Haha its a good spot for shoots until security shows up


----------



## bronzzhorse

Well, I guess I'll post mine too..... lol '93 Ford Thunderbird...Rear wheel drive, SUCKS in snow (or even rain for that matter) But it is seriously comfy and roomy (especially for a 2 door), has a seriously good heater, and the HUGE trunk can hold 4 boards and all the gear...If there's enough snow to get stuck, then we can just use the car as our own personal lodge, and ride until rescue arrives.









Looks like I win the "who has the worst beater on here" contest..lol


----------



## DrnknZag

redlude97 said:


> Haha its a good spot for shoots until security shows up


Huh, I was there for a couple hours and never got hassled. Ended up with this gem that day too:


----------



## redlude97

DrnknZag said:


> Huh, I was there for a couple hours and never got hassled. Ended up with this gem that day too:


Here's one of mine from another day with my old SSR's


----------



## Nsane1

Zag, you have the car I want. Currently looking for a hawkeye wagon. But, want it in WRB, so I might be looking for a while. Only 06-07 for me!


----------



## boarderaholic

I took her up to Sunshine for its maiden highway voyage about a month ago, and man, hitting boost is FUN!!


----------



## poutanen

boarderaholic said:


> I took her up to Sunshine for its maiden highway voyage about a month ago, and man, hitting boost is FUN!!


Yep, my summer ride is an MR2 Turbo with about 290 RWHP at the moment (still tuning the AEM and then it's time for a bigger turbo, running a disco potato right now)... And yeah boost is addictive.  Going to auto-x the car I think this summer. Gotta keep busy while I wait for the snow to fly again.


----------



## boarderaholic

poutanen said:


> Yep, my summer ride is an MR2 Turbo with about 290 RWHP at the moment (still tuning the AEM and then it's time for a bigger turbo, running a disco potato right now)... And yeah boost is addictive.  Going to auto-x the car I think this summer. Gotta keep busy while I wait for the snow to fly again.


Nice! I'm going to check up on the rules of auto-x for this summer and see if I can take fozzy out for a spin. I'm hoping I'll stop being lazy by the time the snow is done melting and I can get lowering springs put in along with the front sway and get a stage 1 tune from Airboy.


----------



## tekniq33

Just traded in my '08 G35x for an '11 Ford Edge Limited.

LOVE IT. The technology is amazing, the ride is pretty smooth, comfortable cabin, handling and pickup obviously not as good but all in all so happy with the choice. Drove up with the wife and baby to NH from NYC last weekend and had more than enough room with the stroller, bassinet, board, luggage etc. Tons of legroom in the back as well. You really get a great bang for your buck with the Edge.


----------



## poutanen

boarderaholic said:


> Nice! I'm going to check up on the rules of auto-x for this summer and see if I can take fozzy out for a spin. I'm hoping I'll stop being lazy by the time the snow is done melting and I can get lowering springs put in along with the front sway and get a stage 1 tune from Airboy.


You in calgary? I watched a few of the auto-x races this year at the Deerfoot mall parking lot, got chatting with a few of the guys. I think I'm going to run a few races next year just for the fun of it. Unfortunately my car will be severely outclassed. Other than internals nothing is stock on the car so I'll probably be competing with Lotus Elise's, Vettes, Porsche 911s etc. 

I put some ohlins struts with kg/mm springs in last year, they're a little too low for the street though, not really feelin it!  Who's airboy? ROM tune? I got lucky, the car came with a full AEM standalone when I bought it. Spent a few hours on the dyno back on Ontario to get the WOT tune done (made 288 RWHP and 275 or so lb-ft torque at 18.5 psi of boost). Spent a while fine tuning the mid range but still a long way to go, it's driveable but I need to iron out the peaks still.

I just think it'd be a blast ripping around in the parking lot!


----------



## Chef Jer

Just ordered a 2012 WRX 5-door Limited in satin white pearl:cheeky4: Unfortunately, it will be ~6 wks till I have the car


----------



## DrnknZag

Finally got the Stealthwagon cleaned up in winter mode and took some pics....










Rest of the pics here -> http://forums.nasioc.com/forums/showpost.php?p=36459703&postcount=118


----------



## Yes Officer

1996 Jeep Grand Cherokee. Its such a beater


----------



## grafta

We need a thread for 'normal' snowboard vehicles and another for the mods and race car fanatics


----------



## KIRKRIDER

06? I got the same in blue


----------



## Islandsnow

Replaced the Land Rover with this, not 4x4 but more reliability and gas mileage wins any day. Also factory roofrack . Hopefully next season it will be playing in pow.


----------



## Volt

I've got a 2003 Ford Expedition. Never a problem in the snow. It's like a tank when it's in 4 wheel drive.


----------



## IdahoFreshies

Volt said:


> I've got a 2003 Ford Expedition. Never a problem in the snow. It's like a tank when it's in 4 wheel drive.


everyone with a 4x4 thinks its a tank


----------



## LoNeWoLF020

1999 Isuzu Trooper. Sure sucks on gas, but it gets the job done. My friend's Isuzu went for almost 250,000 miles, so I'm hoping mine will come somewhere close to that !


----------



## Chef Jer

My new WRX... can't wait for next season to drive in some snow.


----------



## Whoracle

i drive a 2003 wrx with 180k miles lol. Blizzaks in the winter and P Zero Neros in the summer. Its done well enough up on the passes.

edit: previous cars were a slammed 1972 Datsun 510 and slammed 1984 BMW 318. WRX is mostly stock so i can drive it on bad roads lol.


----------



## LordOrion

I drive a VW Golf IV in the winter (AWD, 1.9 tdi, about 60bhp), and a Mercedes SLK200 (tuned up to 198bhp) on the rest the year. 
The Benz can handle snow without problems, the only issue is the total lack of space for a second person in it!


----------



## NWBoarder

That's fine looking Subaru Chef. :thumbsup:


----------



## Argo

This thing is a tank in 4x4... jk... great for all the camping and driving on snow I do. pull out plenty of AWD cars and 4x4 light trucks though. I dont ever want to get stuck in it though.


----------



## Chef Jer

NWBoarder said:


> That's fine looking Subaru Chef. :thumbsup:


Thanks NWB... I really like it so far. It's fast as hell!! I can't wait to put some blizzaks on it and a roof rack. Is it winter yet:laugh:


----------



## Chef Jer

Argo said:


> This thing is a tank in 4x4... jk... great for all the camping and driving on snow I do. pull out plenty of AWD cars and 4x4 light trucks though. I dont ever want to get stuck in it though.


That thing is a beast!!!! A bit more vehicle than I would want for my daily driver.... but cool none the less!!


----------



## boarderaholic

Chef Jer said:


> My new WRX... can't wait for next season to drive in some snow.


Wide body is so sexy!!!! Congrats!!


----------



## Chef Jer

boarderaholic said:


> Wide body is so sexy!!!! Congrats!!


Thanks... couldn't agree more!!!!


----------



## Argo

I love the wrx sti like yours. I'd love one instead of the scion tc my wife drives.....


----------



## BurtonAvenger

Mitsubishi just gave me a 2012 Outlander AWC GT Sport or something like that. It's like I'm fancy or something and get cars for free. Going to take it Hood next week and test it on a cross country road trip. Potentially could be getting it long term with a full Angry Snowboarder wrap if things go well.


----------



## snowklinger

BurtonAvenger said:


> Mitsubishi just gave me a 2012 Outlander AWC GT Sport or something like that. It's like I'm fancy or something and get cars for free. Going to take it Hood next week and test it on a cross country road trip. Potentially could be getting it long term with a full Angry Snowboarder wrap if things go well.


look at mister fancy pants go :laugh:

props on your successes. :thumbsup:


----------



## InfiniteEclipse

Having figured out the rack situation yet... if anyone can recommend anything re: stock vs. aftermarket I'd appreciate the knowledge


----------



## 2hipp4u

2010 Chevy 1/2 ton 4x4.


----------



## sabatoa

2003 Rendezvous with shot out agnarchy sticker repping david_z and leo.

Nothing special but it fits a ton of boards and gear and gets me to the hill.

*edit*

holy crap that is bigger than I thought it was..


----------



## bcasey

04 KJ Renegade w/ 2.5 suspension lift.


----------



## Islandsnow

That's a sexy KJ, where was the pic taken?


----------



## bubbachubba340

Just sold my jeep cherokee and bought a 1994 Subaru Legacy Turbo Wagon with a JDM 4.111 5MT and an 06 rear LSD. I can't wait to see how it handles in the snow! Im planning for lots of engine and suspension upgrades. I wanted a fun summer car that I could drive in the winter also, so I bought a Wagon with the guts of a rally car 
Hopefully it will be as fun as this one 94 Legacy Turbo wagon snow drifting - YouTube


----------



## mhaas

> That's a sexy KJ, where was the pic taken?


is that big cottonwood canyon, just past the S curve?


----------



## IdahoFreshies

sabatoa said:


> 2003 Rendezvous with shot out agnarchy sticker repping david_z and leo.
> 
> Nothing special but it fits a ton of boards and gear and gets me to the hill.
> 
> *edit*
> 
> holy crap that is bigger than I thought it was..


in Michigan...lol


----------



## BurtonAvenger

Well it's official I really do not want to have to hand back that Mitsubishi to the corporate people. Car far exceeded what I figured it could handle and on top of that while getting pulled over by Oregon State Patrol the officer was so infatuated with all the features it got me out of a ticket. No officer I wasn't doing 73 in a 55 I swear.


----------



## sabatoa

IdahoFreshies said:


> in Michigan...lol


haha, I know.

It was like 85 degrees in mid March when the plate came in too.


----------



## Leo

IdahoFreshies said:


> in Michigan...lol


Want to come here and say that to our face? COME AT US BRO!

Just kidding haha. We do get some pow here... sheesh.

I have an '03 Mitsu Galant GTZ... low mileage, but she's been through some rather unfortunate accidents (none of which were caused while I was driving :/). 

She looks like hell now haha. My wife drives a TC (boooooo!).

We now have two kids and neither cars are sufficient. We will be on the hunt for an SUV and perhaps a bigger sedan, if not my Mitsu will get some money dumped into it.

Ideally, we would get a Toyota 4Runner few years used. I'm not opposed to getting our hands on a used Audi Q8 

Audi Q8 and S8 in our garage within the next decade is the goal


----------



## sabatoa

Leo said:


> Want to come here and say that to our face? COME AT US BRO!
> 
> Just kidding haha. We do get some pow here... sheesh.



Haters gon hate.

When I think of pow though, I do think about upstate. Not down here.


----------



## IdahoFreshies

Leo said:


> Want to come here and say that to our face? COME AT US BRO!
> 
> Just kidding haha. We do get some pow here... sheesh.
> 
> I have an '03 Mitsu Galant GTZ... low mileage, but she's been through some rather unfortunate accidents (none of which were caused while I was driving :/).
> 
> She looks like hell now haha. My wife drives a TC (boooooo!).
> 
> We now have two kids and neither cars are sufficient. We will be on the hunt for an SUV and perhaps a bigger sedan, if not my Mitsu will get some money dumped into it.
> 
> Ideally, we would get a Toyota 4Runner few years used. I'm not opposed to getting our hands on a used Audi Q8
> 
> Audi Q8 and S8 in our garage within the next decade is the goal


4Runners are awesome, my vote goes for that one!


----------



## poutanen

IdahoFreshies said:


> 4Runners are awesome, my vote goes for that one!


Got my GF a 1998 4Runner with 300,000 km on it last year for $5k... So far only the TPS has gone on it, thing runs beauty! She put it in the ditch this winter (newb) and there was a couple feet of snow. I showed up, put it in 4WD low, hit the diff lock button to lock the rear diff, and just putt putted right out of the ditch no problem. We got some Nokia Hakkapeliittas for the winter and the thing is great!

I'd love a 4Runner or a Taco one day, at the moment I'm restoring a '77 Celica into a cruiser/auto-x car...


----------



## Argo

Leo said:


> Want to come here and say that to our face? COME AT US BRO!
> 
> Just kidding haha. We do get some pow here... sheesh.
> 
> I have an '03 Mitsu Galant GTZ... low mileage, but she's been through some rather unfortunate accidents (none of which were caused while I was driving :/).
> 
> She looks like hell now haha. My wife drives a TC (boooooo!).
> 
> We now have two kids and neither cars are sufficient. We will be on the hunt for an SUV and perhaps a bigger sedan, if not my Mitsu will get some money dumped into it.
> 
> Ideally, we would get a Toyota 4Runner few years used. I'm not opposed to getting our hands on a used Audi Q8
> 
> Audi Q8 and S8 in our garage within the next decade is the goal



My wife drives a tc too, decent little car.... I'm gonna get some decent snow tires next winter though.....


----------



## bcasey

Islandsnow said:


> That's a sexy KJ, where was the pic taken?


Crowsnest Highway near Fernie BC.


----------



## budderbear

poutanen said:


> I showed up, put it in 4WD low, hit the diff lock button to lock the rear diff, and just putt putted right out of the ditch no problem.


I wish my sister could have done that, her garage in the winter usually seems to be a ditch of some sort :laugh:



poutanen said:


> We got some *Nokia* Hakkapeliittas for the winter and the thing is great!


I think you forgot an "N" , Nokia is a phone company and Nokian is a tire company :cheeky4:




poutanen said:


> I'd love a 4Runner or a _*Taco*_ one day, at the moment I'm restoring a '77 Celica into a cruiser/auto-x car...


Whats a Taco ? Sorry I'm a computer guy, but I like to learn about cars too


----------



## HUNT24/7

[QUOTE/..Whats a Taco ? Sorry I'm a computer guy, but I like to learn about cars too [/QUOTE]

Taco = Tacoma


----------



## poutanen

budderbear said:


> I think you forgot an "N" , Nokia is a phone company and Nokian is a tire company :cheeky4:


I refuse to call them Nokian!!! Just like I refuse to spell it Aluminum... It's Aluminium for f's sakes! lol Naw seriously Nokian was a spin off of Nokia and "Nokian" just means "of Nokia". Like if you're Canadian you're "of/from Canada".



budderbear said:


> Whats a Taco ? Sorry I'm a computer guy, but I like to learn about cars too


Well a Taco can be many things, a delicios mexican lunch, a pink taco is something that drives many men to drink, and then the Toyota Taco is just a affectionate term for a Tacoma. Not sure if it's just the Toyota guys that do this, but:

Toyota = 'yoda
Tacoma = Taco
Celica = Celi or 'lica
MR2 = 'two
Corolla = 'rolla

A nice taco...


----------



## budderbear

Ahh I see now :laugh: One of my favorite trucks is the "Taco" they used in Top Gear to go to the North Pole








Funny how the sidewalls on the skis match the color of the truck


----------



## poutanen

budderbear said:


> Ahh I see now :laugh: One of my favorite trucks is the "Taco" they used in Top Gear to go to the North Pole


That's actually a hilux which is closely related to our North American "taco's" lol I wish we got that here, I love that truck! They did modify it to help it get to the north pole. But nevertheless it was the first motorized vehicle to make it there!

Oh yeah, just to further muddy the waters, some Toyota guys talk in chassis codes instead.

AE86 = late 80's Corolla GTS (rwd)
FJ = Landcrusiers (specifically with gasoline engines as technically the diesel engined landcruisers are BJs)
RA/TA20's = 70's Celicas

Toyota actually used that cult naming convention to name a few of the newer vehicles. The FJ Cruiser was named because it was designed to look like the FJ40's. Although it's actual chassis code is GSJ10 or GSJ15. The new Subaru BRZ, Toyota GT86, and Scion FRS was designed with the AE86 in mind. The car that basically started the drifting movement. Although the chassis code for the 86 is really something like AS1 or something.

Back to our regularly scheduled programming!


----------



## budderbear

Here's my bucket (93' Ford Explorer xlt) pretty much stock but with some new parts; Tires, Shocks, Speakers...I wanna get a lift kit someday though, was $2,200 and only had 86,000 on it. In 3 years I've only had to change some basic stuff, no engine troubles, electronics all work, 4x4 and 4 low works. I Didn't post the whole thing because georgetown is a small place and I dont wanna get raped :laugh:








and she drives straight as an arrow without holding onto the wheel, even after all the 4x4ing i've done 
p.s. thats McClellan Mountain and I didn't make it to the top because of snow >.< it was a month or so ago, and I spent 2 hours shoveling a 75-100 woot wide snow patch out only to get maybe a thousand feet and run into another one around the side of the mountain. If I would have made it though I would have been the first car this year!


----------



## tooscoops

sa much as its not a great car... i really can't complain. i have a jeep patriot. didn't even opt for the 4x4. if i did have that, it would have everything i would need. still haven't been stuck anyway... cheap to buy, cheap to run, carry boards in the car and still 3-4 people with no issues, or if i use my rack, load it up.

and for those who remember me...i still drive me AMC pacer too. not to the mountain though... just for shits and giggles in the summer.


----------



## IdahoFreshies

poutanen said:


> A nice taco...


Taco=Tacoma. And that is a great lookin taco. I'm going to hopefully have that all-pro front bumper in the near future.



budderbear said:


> Ahh I see now :laugh: One of my favorite trucks is the "Taco" they used in Top Gear to go to the North Pole
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Funny how the sidewalls on the skis match the color of the truck


lol noob thats a hilux. jk, the tacoma is toyota's midsized truck only sold in north america and the hilux is the tacoma's brother (and arguably a better rig) sold pretty much everywhere else. It is not sold here mainly because the diesel does not pass EPA requirements and the taco has such a good reputation and good following the demand is not quite there except from the hard core toyota people.





More recent pic of my taco/mountain assault vehicle (from my moab thread)


----------



## poutanen

IdahoFreshies said:


> Taco=Tacoma. And that is a great lookin taco.


My favorite is either a 4th or 5th Gen Toyota "Pickup"... Although the 1st Gen Taco is damn good too, the 2nd gen is good but I like them to be more narrow like the older ones. Better for trails methinks, narrow body you can always go wider track if you want...


----------



## bubbachubba340

I have now hopped on the bandwagon with all you subie owners. I bought a 1994 Legacy Turbo Wagon. If you're familiar with subarus this one has the rareish closed deck ej22 turbo motor with oil squirters and it has a low ratio JDM 5 speed manual swap and a limited slip from an 06WRX! Rebuilt the motor and it should fire up tonight. I have a 3" bellmouth downpipe and muffler in the garage ready to go in soon after too! Should be an awesome ride in the snow. Im so stoked!


----------



## hoodrat

^Sounds awesome. Have any pics?


----------



## Chef Jer

bubbachubba340 said:


> I have now hopped on the bandwagon with all you subie owners. I bought a 1994 Legacy Turbo Wagon. If you're familiar with subarus this one has the rareish closed deck ej22 turbo motor with oil squirters and it has a low ratio JDM 5 speed manual swap and a limited slip from an 06WRX! Rebuilt the motor and it should fire up tonight. I have a 3" bellmouth downpipe and muffler in the garage ready to go in soon after too! Should be an awesome ride in the snow. Im so stoked!





hoodrat said:


> ^Sounds awesome. Have any pics?


 Nice... def post some pics!!!! I hope your getting stage 2 tune if your going with a 3" downpipe!


----------



## bubbachubba340

Pics for sure coming soon. The beauty of it is I won't need a tune. the ECU on these cars are very adaptive and from the factory had such a safe tune that when you get them to breath a bit better they really open up. Somewhere down the road I'll need a tune, but Ill have bigger injectors, and a larger turbo before that will need to happen


----------



## Megatron X

I either use a Subara Legacy or I use a Mazda CX-7. But I'm also in the south west so those vehicles suffice.


----------



## Chef Jer

bubbachubba340 said:


> Pics for sure coming soon. The beauty of it is I won't need a tune. the ECU on these cars are very adaptive and from the factory had such a safe tune that when you get them to breath a bit better they really open up. Somewhere down the road I'll need a tune, but Ill have bigger injectors, and a larger turbo before that will need to happen


Was drinking a few beers last night and originally read that as the engine was from a 06WRX. Not familier with the older engines though...sounds nasty:thumbsup: Looking forward to seeing pics. Post some HP #'s if you have them.


----------



## DrnknZag

Another shameless whoring of my Subaru....










She'll probably be retired from winter driving come this fall, I'll focus on making her the track car I've always intended. I'll be picking up a new daily driver as a replacement, I'm leaning towards an '05-'08 Outback or '06-'07 Forester. Need something a bit bigger and higher for my winter needs. I've always liked the Tacoma too, but I prefer fuel the better fuel economy of a car over a truck.


----------



## abqmike37

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

2008 GTI with winter tires...carried my two 6 feet plus ex-roommate all last season up and down Durango and Wolf Creek (lost my damn car key the first trip) without issue.


----------



## tomtom88

tomtom88 said:


> whats the picture look like? a subaru dealership that has an xterra and silverado as two trade ins. jesus, all the post have been nothin but subaru...


Haha, used to be a hater now I am a convert. 3 years later and I no longer own my Chevy Silverado Z71. I miss it but it had to go, too many problems kept arising and I could not afford to fix them all. So now I drive an '01 Subaru Forester, I love this car. I have yet to test it in the snow as I just bought it this July, but I can't wait to hear that crunch under the wheels. Currently has the saddles for my kayak mounted on the crossbars, it is summer after all!:dunno:


----------



## 509-pow

just got my self a new ride. well new to me anyways. 07 audi a4 2.0 turbo awd. now i need to find a ski rack thats cheap.


----------



## abqmike37

509-pow said:


> just got my self a new ride. well new to me anyways. 07 audi a4 2.0 turbo awd. now i need to find a ski rack thats cheap.


Nice choice...If the car has an FSI motor keep an eye on the fuel pump cam follower (if it has TSI, you are fine). If you want some OEM fun, slap on a k04 turbo, 3 inch exhaust and software upgrade...we are talking about near 300whp and OEM reliability. Try going on fourtitude (audi forum) you can find deals on roof rack.


----------



## smokinsummer

Last winter I was driving a 2005 SRT4 Neon ACR edition with BALD summer tires to the mountains. Definitely NOT a smart idea but I didn't have funds for winter tires lol. 

Luckily I sold that car and now I'm driving this...

4 wheel drive, all season tires, cannot wait!!! Only thing that sucks is the rear seats don't fold down, will be needing a roof rack probably.


----------



## 509-pow

smokinsummer said:


> Last winter I was driving a 2005 SRT4 Neon ACR edition with BALD summer tires to the mountains. Definitely NOT a smart idea but I didn't have funds for winter tires lol.
> 
> Luckily I sold that car and now I'm driving this..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2008 Evo X.
> 
> 4 wheel drive, all season tires, cannot wait!!! Only thing that sucks is the rear seats don't fold down, will be needing a roof rack probably.


very nice. my other car is a 08 lancer and the seats don't go down. one thing i hated about that car and it was very slow. but evos are sick.


----------



## hoodrat

smokinsummer said:


> Last winter I was driving a 2005 SRT4 Neon ACR edition with BALD summer tires to the mountains. Definitely NOT a smart idea but I didn't have funds for winter tires lol.
> 
> Luckily I sold that car and now I'm driving this..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2008 Evo X.
> 
> 4 wheel drive, all season tires, cannot wait!!! Only thing that sucks is the rear seats don't fold down, will be needing a roof rack probably.


Evo looks great. Do you have the funds for winter tires this year? They will blow your all seasons out of the water. Look on craigslist. Honestly some of the best money I ever spent on my WRX.


----------



## Dim Mak 1470

I use this now:








And plan to have this in a number of years from now for the desert and the slopes:











Did want a Toyota Taco or maybe a Colorado but the mpg on the smaller trucks(I guess they're midsized now) isn't very different so I asked myself why not go for more capability?


----------



## sleev-les

I'm runnin' a 2011 Dodge Ram 1500 with the 5.7 Hemi. Its 4x4. Great in snow and supports my other habits with towing a boat and hauling my bike around.


----------



## snowklinger

Dim Mak 1470 said:


> Did want a Toyota Taco or maybe a Colorado but the mpg on the smaller trucks(I guess they're midsized now) isn't very different so I asked myself why not go for more capability?


I am having a real struggle with this debate as well.

1. my '99 Civic SI performs extremely well in snow, has relatively low miles, is EXTREMELY rare (try to buy one), and has lost very little value over time. It's only caveat, why I'm looking at a truck is I need trailworthiness for trailhead access.

2. I drive 30 miles each way to work everyday, and further than that on my days off, so the mileage adds up quick.

3. Does the slight advantage in the toyo mpg worth it for all these miles over an f-150? I do like the f-150 alot. What about a 4cyl toyo? Do they even have that in 4wd?

4. Should I crush my truck dreams because of all these miles, drive my SI into the ground and just get another lil 2wd wonder with snowtires - fuck I'd go hybrid?

decisions...


----------



## sleev-les

snowklinger said:


> I am having a real struggle with this debate as well.
> 
> 1. my '99 Civic SI performs extremely well in snow, has relatively low miles, is EXTREMELY rare (try to buy one), and has lost very little value over time. It's only caveat, why I'm looking at a truck is I need trailworthiness for trailhead access.
> 
> 2. I drive 30 miles each way to work everyday, and further than that on my days off, so the mileage adds up quick.
> 
> 3. Does the slight advantage in the toyo mpg worth it for all these miles over an f-150? I do like the f-150 alot. What about a 4cyl toyo? Do they even have that in 4wd?
> 
> 4. Should I crush my truck dreams because of all these miles, drive my SI into the ground and just get another lil 2wd wonder with snowtires - fuck I'd go hybrid?
> 
> decisions...


Don't know your budget, but there is a new turbo 6 cyl edition of the F150 that really helps with gas mileage, but you get all the perks of the 1/2 ton pickup.


----------



## Dim Mak 1470

Oh, right. Their new "eco-boost" engine. That thing is pretty rad  
Snowklinger: My ideal combo as far as vehicles go is: F-150 and a motorcycle. Motorcycle will be my awesome, fun MPG ride and the truck will be used for trips to the desert, mx track when I get a dirtbike, mountains, trips to home depot, etc. The moto I want should be $8,000 out the door or I could go with a 250cc sport bike and it'll be around $5,000 out the door for a 70-something mpg ride. For me, I'm going with the smallest engine for the truck since I'm not going to be hauling/carrying a shit-ton for work or anything. A 4x4 2.7L, 4-speed auto is 18/21 and a 4x4 F-150 with 3.7L engine(6-speed auto) is 16/21.


----------



## ComeBack_Kid

*Answers in BOLD*


snowklinger said:


> 1. my '99 Civic SI performs extremely well in snow, has relatively low miles, is EXTREMELY rare (try to buy one), and has lost very little value over time. It's only caveat, why I'm looking at a truck is I need trailworthiness for trailhead access.
> *LOL! Sorry bud, but a 99 Civic SI is not "extremely rare" or worth much. It's a reliable little commuter car. You are right about the fact that it is a bad choice for a vehicle to make frequent trips up the hill in snowy weather. *
> 2. I drive 30 miles each way to work everyday, and further than that on my days off, so the mileage adds up quick.
> 
> 3. Does the slight advantage in the toyo mpg worth it for all these miles over an f-150? I do like the f-150 alot. What about a 4cyl toyo? Do they even have that in 4wd?
> *If you are set on a truck and care about MPG, get a Tacoma. It will outlast any F-150, get better mpg, will hold it's value much better, and will end up costing you less in maintenance/repairs long-term. I have owned a few Toyota 4x4s, and can tell you that they are pretty much bulletproof with basic maintenance.*
> 4. Should I crush my truck dreams because of all these miles, drive my SI into the ground and just get another lil 2wd wonder with snowtires - fuck I'd go hybrid?
> *Why don't you keep your Civic for your daily commute and get a truck for your trips up the hill? *
> .


----------



## poutanen

Dim Mak 1470 said:


> Oh, right. Their new "eco-boost" engine. That thing is pretty rad
> Snowklinger: My ideal combo as far as vehicles go is: F-150 and a motorcycle. Motorcycle will be my awesome, fun MPG ride and the truck will be used for trips to the desert, mx track when I get a dirtbike, mountains, trips to home depot, etc. The moto I want should be $8,000 out the door or I could go with a 250cc sport bike and it'll be around $5,000 out the door for a 70-something mpg ride. For me, I'm going with the smallest engine for the truck since I'm not going to be hauling/carrying a shit-ton for work or anything. A 4x4 2.7L, 4-speed auto is 18/21 and a 4x4 F-150 with 3.7L engine(6-speed auto) is 16/21.


Having owned a lot of boosted cars, they may claim that they offer better mileage, but in truth boost is so addictive you'll be playing with the throttle all the time and drinking the gas. 

Oh yeah and on the bike end of things, I owned a Yamaha FZ6 and an R1, and after selling them I borrowed a friends brand new Ninja 250 for a group ride. That thing was a blast! However, I'd feel more comfortable on something a little bigger. Maybe a used Ninja 500 or something. My FZ6 ran a 12.0 second flat 1/4 mile with me driving, and got great mileage.

If I were buying a bike again today, I'd think long and hard about an FZ8 Fazer8 or whatever they're calling it.


----------



## Dim Mak 1470

poutanen said:


> Having owned a lot of boosted cars, they may claim that they offer better mileage, but in truth boost is so addictive you'll be playing with the throttle all the time and drinking the gas.
> 
> Oh yeah and on the bike end of things, I owned a Yamaha FZ6 and an R1, and after selling them I borrowed a friends brand new Ninja 250 for a group ride. That thing was a blast! However, I'd feel more comfortable on something a little bigger. Maybe a used Ninja 500 or something. My FZ6 ran a 12.0 second flat 1/4 mile with me driving, and got great mileage.
> 
> If I were buying a bike again today, I'd think long and hard about an FZ8 Fazer8 or whatever they're calling it.


Hahah, I hear you on the boost thing. First, it was the Ninja 250 & the CBR250r comparison(I would go with the more modern Honda) and then someone told me about the 2012 Ninja 650 (649cc parallel twin engine) and I fell in love. I'm not interested in a 'supersport' as a first bike. 










I'm leaning hard on the Kawa. 650 but the Honda is still appealing to me. Would be a great bike to learn on with the lighter weight n' all but something a little bigger is always nice too. Things should be clearer after an MSF course.


----------



## poutanen

Dim Mak 1470 said:


> Hahah, I hear you on the boost thing. First, it was the Ninja 250 & the CBR250r comparison(I would go with the more modern Honda) and then someone told me about the 2012 Ninja 650 (649cc parallel twin engine) and I fell in love. I'm not interested in a 'supersport' as a first bike.


The Yamaha FZ6 and FZ8 are in the same catagory as the Ninja 650. They're sport-touring bikes with an emphasis on the sport side. Very comfortable for long rides (I used to ride the FZ6 EVERYWHERE, did 18,000 km in one year and that was all joyriding trips), lots of power, large fuel tank, etc.

I loved my FZ6 and in some ways while the R1 was more refined and massively more powerful, it made me miss the FZ6 for long rides!


----------



## Dim Mak 1470

Ah, yes I had to look up the Fz6 since it sounded so familiar. It didn't interest me a really long time ago, most likely because of looks haha. I'll have to see how the FZ6 compares to the Kawa. but I LOVE the re-disigned 2012 & 2013 650's. I've sat on my cousin's Honda CBR600rr and I'm on the very tips of my toes so the lower seat height is very welcome  I plan on doing plenty of joyrides on my bike so the comfort of the Kawa & Yamaha are great things.


----------



## IdahoFreshies

snowklinger said:


> I am having a real struggle with this debate as well.
> 
> 1. my '99 Civic SI performs extremely well in snow, has relatively low miles, is EXTREMELY rare (try to buy one), and has lost very little value over time. It's only caveat, why I'm looking at a truck is I need trailworthiness for trailhead access.
> *
> If you are looking for trail worthiness in a truck, a 1st or 2nd gen taco are really your best bet. No other pick up can match the all around level of off road prowess the taco has. *
> 
> 2. I drive 30 miles each way to work everyday, and further than that on my days off, so the mileage adds up quick.
> *Keep the civic for DD, and get a truck to play with. Mpg in any truck will suck ass and destroy the wallet*
> 3. Does the slight advantage in the toyo mpg worth it for all these miles over an f-150? I do like the f-150 alot. What about a 4cyl toyo? Do they even have that in 4wd?
> 
> *Yes, they do have a 4wd 4cyl taco. However if you want a locking rear diff (must have for off roading and best factory feature of the tacoma) you have to get the v6 for the off road package (both in 1st and 2nd gen). As far as 4 banger taco vs v6 taco, the mpg will end up being the same because the 4 cyl has to work harder to move the truck. Driving habits and how heavily you mod it will be the biggest factor in mpg.
> 
> As far as taco vs f-150 it depends on what your uses and budget is. If you don't need to haul anything over 6500 the 2nd gen v6 will suit your needs perfectly and get the same or better mpg and will be a better off roader and more reliable truck.
> 4. Should I crush my truck dreams because of all these miles, drive my SI into the ground and just get another lil 2wd wonder with snowtires - fuck I'd go hybrid?*
> 
> decisions...


reply in quote


----------



## Dim Mak 1470

Someone here needs to buy the Raptor 








I drove in front of that thing and it looked mean in my rear-view mirror!


----------



## Taskmaster

Not exactly ideal for snowy conditions (to be fair that's not much of a problem here in the UK) but here's my car


----------



## Dim Mak 1470

Taskmaster said:


> Not exactly ideal for snowy conditions (to be fair that's not much of a problem here in the UK) but here's my car


Awh, there's no "drool" smilies haha. Sweet, sweet car there. I don't care much for cars in general but love old muscle cars and some of the higher end ones. It gets boring looking at Camry's & Prius' out on the freeway.


----------



## Taskmaster

Thanks dude, just imported it from Washington, a 1972 Chevy Nova if you're interested. Was actually looking for something a bit more sensible after i sold my '66 mustang but couldn't resist this after i watched Death Proof ha ha.


----------



## IdahoFreshies

Dim Mak 1470 said:


> Someone here needs to buy the Raptor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I drove in front of that thing and it looked mean in my rear-view mirror!


I would love to have one! Those trucks are bad ass! v8 with full mid travel stock! However i would never buy one, because for half the price i can buy and build a truck that is twice as good.


----------



## snowklinger

Taskmaster said:


> Thanks dude, just imported it from Washington, a 1972 Chevy Nova if you're interested. Was actually looking for something a bit more sensible after i sold my '66 mustang but couldn't resist this after i watched Death Proof ha ha.


sweet. Death Proof....


----------



## Dim Mak 1470

Taskmaster said:


> Thanks dude, just imported it from Washington, a 1972 Chevy Nova if you're interested. Was actually looking for something a bit more sensible after i sold my '66 mustang but couldn't resist this after i watched Death Proof ha ha.


Damn, that's awesome. I know have a sudden urge to find one and make it look perdy like yours  I'm not terribly knowledgeable about cars, though.


----------



## Dim Mak 1470

IdahoFreshies said:


> I would love to have one! Those trucks are bad ass! v8 with full mid travel stock! However i would never buy one, because for half the price i can buy and build a truck that is twice as good.


Haha you know, I fell in love with the new Toyota Taco "Baja" until I saw the price tag for it. Definitely would have been cheaper to just upgrade it yourself.


----------



## poutanen

IdahoFreshies said:


> I would love to have one! Those trucks are bad ass! v8 with full mid travel stock! However i would never buy one, because for half the price i can buy and build a truck that is twice as good.


Yep... For some odd reason I get a hard on for the Hilux they brought to the north pole. I realize it was modded for the journey but not THAT much...



















First vehicle to make it to the north pole!


----------



## Nickx

i just got an 05 srt 4 for my first car. bought some new snow tires to put on the stock rims and a roof rack. pretty excited for the season


----------



## irrballsac

Dim Mak 1470 said:


> Hahah, I hear you on the boost thing. First, it was the Ninja 250 & the CBR250r comparison(I would go with the more modern Honda) and then someone told me about the 2012 Ninja 650 (649cc parallel twin engine) and I fell in love. I'm not interested in a 'supersport' as a first bike.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm leaning hard on the Kawa. 650 but the Honda is still appealing to me. Would be a great bike to learn on with the lighter weight n' all but something a little bigger is always nice too. Things should be clearer after an MSF course.


Being a motorcyclist myself, and having both a carbed bike, and a FI bike... if you don't get anything fuel injected, you're ASKING for trouble. They're a huge pain in the ass, and its been a few years since I was on the market for a bike, but the 250's tended to be carb still. Do your research on that first, FI is definitely worth it.

I drive a 2001 CBR F4i and LOVE it. I dog on it like crazy sometimes (top speed i've gotten mine is to 165) and still get 45+ mpg....


I'm looking hard into getting either a 4x4 Frontier, crew cab, or a 4x4 Tacoma, double cab... It HAS to be a stick... I dont understand how people can drive automatics... they're soooooo boring.


----------



## irrballsac

poutanen said:


> Yep... For some odd reason I get a hard on for the Hilux they brought to the north pole. I realize it was modded for the journey but not THAT much...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First vehicle to make it to the north pole!


I've tried looking for any of these to buy... I dont think they're available here in the U.S. :'(


----------



## Dim Mak 1470

irrballsac said:


> Being a motorcyclist myself, and having both a carbed bike, and a FI bike... if you don't get anything fuel injected, you're ASKING for trouble. They're a huge pain in the ass, and its been a few years since I was on the market for a bike, but the 250's tended to be carb still. Do your research on that first, FI is definitely worth it.


Are you talking about the kawa and yamaha or the ninjette and honda 250? Id go with the Honda since its updated with fuel injection, I like the instruments better, eides well at low and mid rpms(or so I hear). Don't know why kawasaki has not fuel injected the american ninjette when they do in Europe.


----------



## baseline6

Mine


----------



## irrballsac

Dim Mak 1470 said:


> Are you talking about the kawa and yamaha or the ninjette and honda 250? Id go with the Honda since its updated with fuel injection, I like the instruments better, eides well at low and mid rpms(or so I hear). Don't know why kawasaki has not fuel injected the american ninjette when they do in Europe.


When I was searching around for one, I found that the yamaha and the Ninja 250's were both carb and i was OUT.... My first bike was a 97 ninja zx6, and was carb... I got it cheap and paid a ton to get it to where it was ride-able and i will do anything i can to avoid something with carburetors on it after that. they're high maintenance, and have performance issues after that. 

Just one man's opinion, but I once had someone say 'anything to get that wind in your face is worth it'... motorcycles are awesome any way you cut it.


----------



## binarypie

I've upgraded my vehicle:











Since this image I've installed fenders.

I also have a hard top for the winter. 

Bring on the snow!


----------



## IdahoFreshies

poutanen said:


> Yep... For some odd reason I get a hard on for the Hilux they brought to the north pole. I realize it was modded for the journey but not THAT much...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First vehicle to make it to the north pole!


Bad ass truck for sure! I would say it's pretty heavily modded. New fuel system, tubed and cut fenders, completely upgraded suspension (did you see the hits it was taking!)


irrballsac said:


> I've tried looking for any of these to buy... I dont think they're available here in the U.S. :'(


That would be a hilux, and nope, available everywhere but here. We get the tacoma, which i think looks better, but does not come with a diesel option like the hilux, because EPA.


----------



## Maierapril

Rims for now. Time to switch to the 19's and the winter tires along with the roof rack soon.


----------



## StrattonRider

My parents have a GMC Yukon XL. We love it so much we are getting another because my brother took the old one.


----------



## Soulace

Subaru OUtback -> AWD, as much clearance as most small pickups, and a ton of room in the hatch for 4-5 people and all their gear, just get racks for your boards (my roomie has a skybox on his suby, works even better than the racks on mine...)


----------



## 509-pow

got my ski rack installed. now just counting down the day till i get to use them.


----------



## JeffreyCH

Got rid of my pathfinder awhile back and picked this up


----------



## c0r3y.af

In the winter it gets raised and the mud flaps and snowboard carriers go on. She's a lot of fun, especially being AWD


----------



## BigDouggieDoug

binarypie said:


> I've upgraded my vehicle:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since this image I've installed fenders.
> 
> I also have a hard top for the winter.
> 
> Bring on the snow!


... and the mud, the boulders, the sand, the water crossings, .... oh and the curbs 

Very nice. Congrats!


----------



## SnowKanin

Here's mine. She's only FWD, but I've never had an issue with icy, slick mountain passes. And that was even with Nitto Neo-Gen Ultra High Performance all-season tires, which do surprisingly well with a controlled hand. FWD can do pretty well in the mountains, if your careful. ...and having a helical LSD probably doesn't hurt either


----------



## sponger606

'11 Xterra 4x4, its a plow in the snow!


----------



## JeffreyCH

SnowKanin said:


> ...and having a helical LSD probably doesn't hurt either


I dunno...I would have a hard time driving snowy mountain passes on LSD :laugh:


----------



## SnowKanin

JeffreyCH said:


> I dunno...I would have a hard time driving snowy mountain passes on LSD :laugh:


Funny, funny man...  lol


----------



## Triple8Sol

Picked up this B5 S4 6MT two Winters ago, and loving it so far. Kept it simple, just Stage II+ on some OZ Ultraleggeras and Stoptech 332 BBK up front. Put it this way: 2 Turbos + Quattro + Snow Tires = My SUV.

On the way up to Mission Ridge:









At the end of a deep day at Baker:


----------



## DrnknZag

^^Love the S4.....I was looking for an S4 Avant back when I ended up picking up my WRX.


----------



## turbospartan

Lot of Audi's. I had a B6 A4 Ultra Sport (pretty sure I posted it somewhere in this thread, but not going back 95 pages). Sold that a couple months ago and picked up a '12 Jeep Grand Cherokee Altitude edition: 











My photobucket seems to be choking, here is a google image version:


----------



## Triple8Sol

DrnknZag said:


> ^^Love the S4.....I was looking for an S4 Avant back when I ended up picking up my WRX.


I wanted a B5 S4 Avant too but it was impossible to find one locally in decent condition at a reasonable price. I'm debating a B7 S4 Avant or 9-2X for this Winter.


----------



## hikeswithdogs

We traded in our beloved 2002 Outback for a 2007 FJ Cruiser, we are loving this thing just need to get it armored up(and new tires) so we can spend non-pow weekends down in MOAB offroading.


----------



## poutanen

hikeswithdogs said:


> We traded in our beloved 2002 Outback for a 2007 FJ Cruiser, we are loving this thing just need to get it armored up(and new tires) so we can spend non-pow weekends down in MOAB offroading.


Friggin love the FJ's!!! Did you get the 6-speed?


----------



## IdahoFreshies

hikeswithdogs said:


> We traded in our beloved 2002 Outback for a 2007 FJ Cruiser, we are loving this thing just need to get it armored up(and new tires) so we can spend non-pow weekends down in MOAB offroading.


Congrats on joining the toyota family! Get that thing lifted with some good flex, get a locker (if it doesn't have one) and get some sliders and enjoy moab! It's an amazing place!


----------



## snobro

Just got a new snow vehicle last week!

2007 Jeep Commander limited 4.7 V8
Next to my speeder 08 nissan Z 










sorry crappy quality.


----------



## NickShake

2008 Ford F-150. With a 5.4 V-8 Triton. 4x4. Got a a cap on it so I throw my board and all the buddies. Its a quad cab so I take me and 4 buds and go up to the mountains. Handles the snow no problem.


----------



## hikeswithdogs

poutanen said:


> Friggin love the FJ's!!! Did you get the 6-speed?





IdahoFreshies said:


> Congrats on joining the toyota family! Get that thing lifted with some good flex, get a locker (if it doesn't have one) and get some sliders and enjoy moab! It's an amazing place!



Hell yea got the 6-Speed with ATRAC and the elec rear locker, now I have the rims(powder coated) and hood(vinyl) blacked out and my rock sliders should be here by the end of the week also cashed in a shitload of best buy gift certificates so we can replace the crap stock stereo and speakers for the long road trips.

Probably not gonna lift it right away(no $$$ and it already gets shit gas mileage) but I will be adding real full under carriage armor and AT33's so we can head down to MOAB on shit snow weekends to do some offroad winter camping and trail driving.

Not sure who's Rubicon that is above but that's pretty bad ass , wish we could have gotten one of those but just didn't make sense for the amount of road driving we do :-( and I'm a sucker for Toyotas and Suby's


----------



## DrnknZag

^^Too bad Toyota wouldn't put a better motor in the FJ. For the kind of gas mileage it get, it's a pretty gutless motor IMO. I'm definitely a fan of the FJ concept, but without a better motor, I'll pass.


----------



## poutanen

DrnknZag said:


> ^^Too bad Toyota wouldn't put a better motor in the FJ. For the kind of gas mileage it get, it's a pretty gutless motor IMO. I'm definitely a fan of the FJ concept, but without a better motor, I'll pass.


Just get the TRD supercharger... Yeah I wish they would have put the 1UR-FE in but methinks the 1GR is a much cheaper engine to make. The price point on the FJ is low enough that a torquey 4.0L V6 is decent, especially mated to the 6 speed. Unfortunately Toyota hasn't made a manual trans that would mate to their V8s in a LONG time...

I'm still a fan of mating the 1UZ to the W58 with a custom bellhousing. I'm planning on this in my old celica one of these years...


----------



## DrnknZag

poutanen said:


> Just get the TRD supercharger... Yeah I wish they would have put the 1UR-FE in but methinks the 1GR is a much cheaper engine to make. The price point on the FJ is low enough that a torquey 4.0L V6 is decent, especially mated to the 6 speed. Unfortunately Toyota hasn't made a manual trans that would mate to their V8s in a LONG time...
> 
> I'm still a fan of mating the 1UZ to the W58 with a custom bellhousing. I'm planning on this in my old celica one of these years...


Oye, that'll make the gas mileage even worse! I'll stick with my 300whp Subaru that gets 25mpg haha.


----------



## hikeswithdogs

DrnknZag said:


> ^^Too bad Toyota wouldn't put a better motor in the FJ. For the kind of gas mileage it get, it's a pretty gutless motor IMO. I'm definitely a fan of the FJ concept, but without a better motor, I'll pass.


Yea the thing is that specific motor is literally BULLET PROOF, I've seen the arguments go back and forth between FJ owners and the basic consensus is Toyota choose reliability over power and efficiency with allot of the FJ components including the motor and didn't want to further undercut the Land Cruiser market with FJ sales.

NOW if they had a turbo diesel motor as an option...........


----------



## poutanen

DrnknZag said:


> Oye, that'll make the gas mileage even worse! I'll stick with my 300whp Subaru that gets 25mpg haha.


Yeah they're two totally different things though. The FJ is designed to go places 99.9% of the rest of the vehicles can't...

I had an MR2 Turbo with 288 RWHP and 290 lb-ft of torque. She was a lot of fun but a useless car... Spent a lot of time working on that thing though! Makes me appreciate my current project a whole lot (a '77 Celica GT)


----------



## DrnknZag

hikeswithdogs said:


> Yea the thing is that specific motor is literally BULLET PROOF, I've seen the arguments go back and forth between FJ owners and the basic consensus is Toyota choose reliability over power and efficiency with allot of the FJ components including the motor and didn't want to further undercut the Land Cruiser market with FJ sales.
> 
> NOW if they had a turbo diesel motor as an option...........


Oooohhhh yeah a TD would be nice. It's nice to see some smaller truck and SUV TD's these days, but not nearly enough.

I don't know a ton about Toyota engine codes, but is this the same engine in the Tacoma?



poutanen said:


> Yeah they're two totally different things though. The FJ is designed to go places 99.9% of the rest of the vehicles can't...
> 
> I had an MR2 Turbo with 288 RWHP and 290 lb-ft of torque. She was a lot of fun but a useless car... Spent a lot of time working on that thing though! Makes me appreciate my current project a whole lot (a '77 Celica GT)


Sure, they're definitely two different things, but my Subaru is still my writer daily driver in the mountains. For what I need I couldn't justify an FJ.


----------



## poutanen

DrnknZag said:


> Oooohhhh yeah a TD would be nice. It's nice to see some smaller truck and SUV TD's these days, but not nearly enough.
> 
> I don't know a ton about Toyota engine codes, but is this the same engine in the Tacoma?
> 
> Sure, they're definitely two different things, but my Subaru is still my writer daily driver in the mountains. For what I need I couldn't justify an FJ.


Yeah I'd love an old Land Cruiser (FJ40) in a diesel version. Would be nice if newer one came to north america in diesel formats...

Here's the applications that share the 1GR-FE stolen from wiki... (BTW 1GR-FE means the *1*st generation of the *GR* engine series with an *F* narrow valve angle head and *E*lectronic fuel injection)

Applications (with VVT-i) in model years:

2003-2009 Toyota 4Runner / Hilux Surf (GRN210/215)
2007-2011 Toyota Land Cruiser (GRJ200)
2003-2009 Toyota Land Cruiser Prado (GRJ120/121/125)
2005–present Toyota Tacoma (GRN225/245/250/265/270)
2005 Toyota Hilux (GGN10/20)
2005-2006 Toyota Tundra (GSK30)
2007-2009 Toyota Tundra (GSK50/51)
2005–present Toyota Fortuner (GGN50/60)
2007-2009 Toyota FJ Cruiser (GSJ10/15)

Applications (with Dual VVT-i) in model years:

2010–present Toyota 4Runner (GRN280)
2010–present Toyota FJ Cruiser
2012–present Toyota Land Cruiser
2009–present Toyota Land Cruiser Prado (GRJ150/155)
2010–present Toyota Tundra (GSK50/51)
2012–present Lexus GX 400 (URJ150)


----------



## aplummer

poutanen said:


> Yeah I'd love an old Land Cruiser (FJ40) in a diesel version. Would be nice if newer one came to north america in diesel formats...
> 
> Here's the applications that share the 1GR-FE stolen from wiki... (BTW 1GR-FE means the *1*st generation of the *GR* engine series with an *F* narrow valve angle head and *E*lectronic fuel injection)
> 
> Applications (with VVT-i) in model years:
> 
> 2003-2009 Toyota 4Runner / Hilux Surf (GRN210/215)
> 2007-2011 Toyota Land Cruiser (GRJ200)
> 2003-2009 Toyota Land Cruiser Prado (GRJ120/121/125)
> 2005–present Toyota Tacoma (GRN225/245/250/265/270)
> 2005 Toyota Hilux (GGN10/20)
> 2005-2006 Toyota Tundra (GSK30)
> 2007-2009 Toyota Tundra (GSK50/51)
> 2005–present Toyota Fortuner (GGN50/60)
> 2007-2009 Toyota FJ Cruiser (GSJ10/15)
> 
> Applications (with Dual VVT-i) in model years:
> 
> 2010–present Toyota 4Runner (GRN280)
> 2010–present Toyota FJ Cruiser
> 2012–present Toyota Land Cruiser
> 2009–present Toyota Land Cruiser Prado (GRJ150/155)
> 2010–present Toyota Tundra (GSK50/51)
> 2012–present Lexus GX 400 (URJ150)


I agree with you. 4wd that isn't diesel is just a pretend 4wd. Sure it looks like one but when push comes to shove and I had to take one when no one could help me if I got into trouble then diesel and the less electronics the better.


----------



## BigDouggieDoug

hikeswithdogs said:


> We traded in our beloved 2002 Outback for a 2007 FJ Cruiser, we are loving this thing just need to get it armored up(and new tires) so we can spend non-pow weekends down in MOAB offroading.





poutanen said:


> Friggin love the FJ's!!! Did you get the 6-speed?





IdahoFreshies said:


> Congrats on joining the toyota family! Get that thing lifted with some good flex, get a locker (if it doesn't have one) and get some sliders and enjoy moab! It's an amazing place!


Love my FJC too and Moab is just amazing though my rear diff started breaking down there. Congrats hikeswithdogs!


----------



## hikeswithdogs

DrnknZag said:


> Oooohhhh yeah a TD would be nice. It's nice to see some smaller truck and SUV TD's these days, but not nearly enough.
> 
> I don't know a ton about Toyota engine codes, but is this the same engine in the Tacoma?
> 
> 
> 
> Sure, they're definitely two different things, but my Subaru is still my writer daily driver in the mountains. For what I need I couldn't justify an FJ.


Yep same engine and tranny from the Tacoma , the frame and some of the chassis parts comes from the Land Cruiser line.

There are for sure times when we miss the Outback(its taken us through some gnarly shit) but I've always wanted a Jeep and there are places I wanted to go last year in the Wasatch that I just didn't feel like braving with the Suby.

That and when we move across country from Minnesota to Utah(in the winters) we just didn't have enough space in the outback and hauling a trailer wasn't really an option. The FJ gives us WAY more vertical storage and we can attach a floating trailer on the hitch too which gives us allot of additional storage for our fall\spring migrations.


----------



## IdahoFreshies

hikeswithdogs said:


> Yea the thing is that specific motor is literally BULLET PROOF, I've seen the arguments go back and forth between FJ owners and the basic consensus is Toyota choose reliability over power and efficiency with allot of the FJ components including the motor and didn't want to further undercut the Land Cruiser market with FJ sales.
> 
> *NOW if they had a turbo diesel motor as an option...........*


You and the rest of the hard core tacoma enthusiasts lol. A smaller turbo diesel would be a lot of fun and have torque for days. And would probably get at least 20 mpg.


hikeswithdogs said:


> Yep same engine and tranny from the Tacoma , the frame and some of the chassis parts comes from the Land Cruiser line.
> 
> There are for sure times when we miss the Outback(its taken us through some gnarly shit) but I've always wanted a Jeep and there are places I wanted to go last year in the Wasatch that I just didn't feel like braving with the Suby.
> 
> That and when we move across country from Minnesota to Utah(in the winters) we just didn't have enough space in the outback and hauling a trailer wasn't really an option. The FJ gives us WAY more vertical storage and we can attach a floating trailer on the hitch too which gives us allot of additional storage for our fall\spring migrations.


Unless you wanted the jeep for gnarly off roading then you make the right choice with the FJ, jeep like in style and it has the locker. But the ifs makes it much better and smoother for highway driving and it going to just be way way more comfortable to every day daily driving.


----------



## MGD81

BurtonAir89 said:


> Thanks a LOT for this one. I have been seriously eye balling legacy's. I don't know if she will go for another car though, since I already have one all wheel drive car. As long as 2 boards fit we're golden.
> 
> -Alex


I absolutely love mine, this is summer setup. Winter gets Blizzaks on stock rims with a Yak Rack and Skybox 16.


----------



## hoodrat

^Do like! 

Have any more pics?


----------



## MGD81

hoodrat said:


> ^Do like!
> 
> Have any more pics?


I just replaced the turbo, so I took a couple afterwards. Really need some good light to do it justice.


----------



## hoodrat

What turbo did you put in the old one's place? And either way, light or no, it's still a great looking car. Really makes me miss my Subie...


----------



## MGD81

hoodrat said:


> What turbo did you put in the old one's place? And either way, light or no, it's still a great looking car. Really makes me miss my Subie...


Just a rebuild on my VF40, not ready for modding just yet, need the reliability, plus my engine has a few miles on it so I want it to last as long as poss. When this one blows I will probably add some tasteful stuff. 

I had a 96 2.2 legacy a few years ago, had about 250000 miles on it, what a car that was. The dealership said it wasn't even broken in! I wish my 2.5 engine was as bulletproof.


----------



## hoodrat

Yea...those 2.2's were pretty great. I had a '99 OBS before my WRX. Both were amazing in the snow. Honestly, I had more fun driving those cars in the snow that any other time of the year.


----------



## Njnotorious92

Some may say horrible in gas but mod her chip it and fill her with premium boys!!! 
2001 Chevy Tahoe Lt 5.3 V8 4x4 auto









Inno rack goes flat or angled love it for the winter!!

Goes anywhere I want it to.


----------



## dcsti22

2005 Subaru Sti with carriers


----------



## tigre

Well, I used to have a Nissan Frontier:










But now I have an older Toyota Tacoma:


----------



## IdahoFreshies

Now that's a lot of snow!

Tacoma :fistbump:


----------



## seriouscat

Another FJ owner. Might supercharge it soon.


----------



## BigDouggieDoug

^ Trail Teams FJs are beautiful!


----------



## Skinny Bam

'04 Jeep Grand Cherokee Laredo I6 4x4


----------



## a bag of it

08' WRX with blizzaks. I can pretty much drive through anything


----------



## OldDog

'12 Toyota FJ Cruiser 4x4 with off-road suspension and locking rear differential.


----------



## binarypie

OldDog said:


> '12 Toyota FJ Cruiser 4x4 with off-road suspension and locking rear differential.


pictures please


----------



## Chef Jer

a bag of it said:


> 08' WRX with blizzaks. I can pretty much drive through anything


Nice!! post some picks!! I put my snows on my WRX this weekend and the roof rack will go on this week.


----------



## OldDog

It's nothing special to look it at. That and there's no snow. Plus it's dark outside. I don't just roll around with pics of my car on hand.

Sorry... 



binarypie said:


> pictures please


----------



## binarypie

OldDog said:


> It's nothing special to look it at. That and there's no snow. Plus it's dark outside. I don't just roll around with pics of my car on hand.
> 
> Sorry...


I have pictures of my vehicle .... but I own a Jeep so it is almost required.


----------



## OldDog

OK, I went out in the rain and shit to get you a pic... 



binarypie said:


> I have pictures of my vehicle .... but I own a Jeep so it is almost required.


----------



## seriouscat

Liking the Calvary blue? :thumbsup:


----------



## OldDog

Yeah, I really didn't want any other color. I had to drive 250 miles to pick it up at a dealer in another state.



seriouscat said:


> Liking the Calvary blue? :thumbsup:


----------



## NickShake

I like how the guy that started this thread doesn't even have an account on here anymore and this thread was supposed to be for him to get an idea of what new vehicle to buy and yet people still post there vehicles lol.


----------



## ComeBack_Kid

NickShake said:


> I like how the guy that started this thread doesn't even have an account on here anymore and this thread was supposed to be for him to get an idea of what new vehicle to buy and yet people still post there vehicles lol.


Wow man, you're super clever for noticing that. Tell us more about how internet threads are supposed to work.


----------



## snowklinger




----------



## gmore10

lets be honest heres the problem with Subarus there chick cars they look gay i guess if you dont do manly things your Subaru will get you to the flower shop and back i mean seriously where am i suppose to put my 8 point when i shoot it i dont care what my ford eats in gas


----------



## OldDog

Nice!

Fighting on the internet is like competing in the special olympics. Even if you win, you are still retarded...



snowklinger said:


>


----------



## IdahoFreshies

gmore10 said:


> lets be honest heres the problem with Subarus there chick cars they look gay i guess if you dont do manly things your Subaru will get you to the flower shop and back i mean seriously where am i suppose to put my 8 point when i shoot it i dont care what my ford eats in gas


Lol! So the criteria for being a man is shooting deer. 

I'm sorry but subarus are not chick cars. Subarus are pretty nice (especially the sti and wrx) are are the best alternative if you don't want or need a gas hungry truck.


----------



## Ridethesnow80

Subaru forester!!buddy and I went to VT with it and you can't go wrong with AWD!! moved to the mid west from CT I miss VT !!;(


----------



## snowklinger

gmore10 said:


> lets be honest heres the problem with Subarus there chick cars they look gay i guess if you dont do manly things your Subaru will get you to the flower shop and back i mean seriously where am i suppose to put my 8 point when i shoot it i dont care what my ford eats in gas


Many of us require neither a gun rack, nor the cargo capacity to transport our kills, for our snowboarding vehicle.

Now if this were a manliness forum (ooooooHHHHH!), or a hunting forum, or a truck forum, I could see your point.

In transporting people and snowboards to the mountains, a Subaru beats your truck, and every truck, in every aspect that matters. Speed, snow capability, gas mileage, you name it.

I drive a civic and it also easily outperforms most trucks in all these aspects for mountain driving as well. (I've had ignorant people try to beat down my civic, its a stick shift SI, it'll downshift and race any truck besides a Raptor up a steep hill, it only weighs like 1800lbs or something).

I'm not saying a truck can't work well in snow, its just that I don't need the added weight, loss of power/weight, loss of gas mileage, or anything that sets the truck apart. For camping, hunting, hiking, 4wd access roads, anything like that, sure I'll take the truck.


----------



## gmore10

snowklinger said:


> Many of us require neither a gun rack, nor the cargo capacity to transport our kills, for our snowboarding vehicle.
> 
> Now if this were a manliness forum (ooooooHHHHH!), or a hunting forum, or a truck forum, I could see your point.
> 
> In transporting people and snowboards to the mountains, a Subaru beats your truck, and every truck, in every aspect that matters. Speed, snow capability, gas mileage, you name it.
> 
> I drive a civic and it also easily outperforms most trucks in all these aspects for mountain driving as well. (I've had ignorant people try to beat down my civic, its a stick shift SI, it'll downshift and race any truck besides a Raptor up a steep hill, it only weighs like 1800lbs or something).
> 
> I'm not saying a truck can't work well in snow, its just that I don't need the added weight, loss of power/weight, loss of gas mileage, or anything that sets the truck apart. For camping, hunting, hiking, 4wd access roads, anything like that, sure I'll take the truck.


yes you have me beat in people you can carry and gas but not snow capability my 250 will go places your Subaru couldnt dream of id like to see you try to drive it in 2+ feet of snow as far as speed my truck would destory you subaru in a quarter mile shes a 12 second truck at the track but idk im just not a fan of em dont get me wrong i dont nothin wrong with cars i have 06 mustang but subarus there chick cars


----------



## IdahoFreshies

Ya I have to agree with him there, not trying to start a pissing match, but no way in hell your civic handles snow better than any 4wd truck. And if you are trying to race people uphill on a snowcovered road in your civic then you are dumb. And as far as subarus go I have mixed feelings, but from my experience I would take a truck over an awd Subaru any day of the week. Much higher clearances, beefier tires are big factors for me. Subarus will snow plow before the snow touches my skid plate.


----------



## SnowOwl

gmore10 said:


> yes you have me beat in people you can carry and gas but not snow capability my 250 will go places your Subaru couldnt dream of id like to see you try to drive it in 2+ feet of snow as far as speed my truck would destory you subaru in a quarter mile shes a 12 second truck at the track but idk im just not a fan of em dont get me wrong i dont nothin wrong with cars i have 06 mustang but subarus there chick cars


So damn wrong it hurts. think you would learn more about a car before openly speaking about it.


----------



## KIRKRIDER

gmore10 said:


> yes you have me beat in people you can carry and gas but not snow capability my 250 will go places your Subaru couldnt dream of id like to see you try to drive it in 2+ feet of snow as far as speed my truck would destory you subaru in a quarter mile shes a 12 second truck at the track but idk im just not a fan of em dont get me wrong i dont nothin wrong with cars i have 06 mustang but subarus there chick cars



With 2 feet of snow the road is closed


----------



## snowklinger

IdahoFreshies said:


> Ya I have to agree with him there, not trying to start a pissing match, but no way in hell your civic handles snow better than any 4wd truck. And if you are trying to race people uphill on a snowcovered road in your civic then you are dumb. And as far as subarus go I have mixed feelings, but from my experience I would take a truck over an awd Subaru any day of the week. Much higher clearances, beefier tires are big factors for me. Subarus will snow plow before the snow touches my skid plate.


Well like I said, the truck would be better for back country access, however, here in Colorado, we have snowplows, and they go on the roads and highways (infrastructure, modernity, wow) and around all the places with resorts.

I drive like a grandma when there is any icy shit on the road whatsoever, I am simply making a power ratio comparison, and I like having power available. Its a civic, obviously I'm not some drag racing gearhead LOL!

I drove up i70 my first day of work in all season tires in 8" of snow, effectively pushing it uphill in my civic. Now that day, sure, a couple inches that a Suby or truck offers would be better. However in every amount of snow less than that, my civic with snow tires will outperform a truck (ill give a 4x4 truck WITH snowtires a slight advantage, however I rarely see someone in a truck bother with snowtires). FWIW I haven't seen that much snow on i70 in 5 years, and when there was, it was closed.

Clearance is the only thing I gave the truck and I did. I haven't had any problems with my Civics in Chicago, Omaha, or Denver.

Kirkrider also makes a point.


----------



## SnowOwl

I've watched Subaru's mob in pure snow with NO chains on and keep a lot of control so idk where people are getting off comparing chained tires and such to an AWD Subaru with snow tires. Clearance is obviously a plus, but just making it up to the mountain and down to get me my snowboard fix and around SoCal, the Subaru wins all day. Maybe if I need to lug shit off road, or tow things for my outdoor gear, but that isn't the title of the thread now is it.

backk to the topic


'97 4Runner limited.
Bald Tires
Bad Breaks
Shot Suspension.
Still keeps up with everyone else.

In the end, fuck what you drive, it's how you drive it.


----------



## Cormier

Lol that Honda guys are on this forum as well ... I thought it as only car forums!



a bag of it said:


> 08' WRX with blizzaks. I can pretty much drive through anything


Now THAT is prolly pretty sweet.

I'm in a 2001 BMW 330xi with blizzaks as well. Undefeatable. Good set of wipers and my Thule top box and its game over regardless of conditions. The AWD and good snow tire combo really works (obviously)



















See -- she even drives snowmobile trails..... (Once was enough)


----------



## Argo

You guys with your car talk are smoking crack. Sure a civic and awd car have there place but a civics place is not in the mountains. The subaru, Audi, Volvo awd cars are great in most conditions and I'm most likely going to buy a wrx/sti in the near future for my wife. That being said, have pulled out, given rides to and helped more people than I'd like to while driving my truck through the mountains. People who's lives and income depend daily on getting to work over passes that don't close or get plowed before 730(Leadville to minturn/vail) drive a truck of some sort with 4wd or carpool on bad days with someone that has one......

My truck is a 1 ton dodge mega cab 4x4. Lifted with 35" winter/snow rated tires. I have never once not been able to get somewhere. I don't give a shit about my fuel mileage but I get 18-20mpg on the highway and it will do whatever speed I want going over any mountain pass. Trust me, I fly by plenty of those little 4-6cyl cars that can barely keep the speed limit over the passes, fucking stupid....


----------



## Argo

Kirkrider, the tracks on that subaru are sweet but are $40k new just for tracks. They make any vehicle unstoppable on snow though. There are a few jeeps and 4x4 vans up here with them. They will literally drive through/over any snow condition.... Kinda like some of these guys imagine their civics and subis do.....


----------



## snowklinger

Cormier said:


> Lol that Honda guys are on this forum as well ... I thought it as only car forums!


Honda guy? I have 2 civics, I don't even change my own oil. These things have excellent snow handling, power to weight ratio, gas mileage, overall reliability, I treat the 2 I have like shit and they just keep on going.

I am in the market for a truck for summer 4x4 trailhead access, but even if I got one, I would not drive it to snowboarding for all the reasons I have already mentioned.

Last year I talked to a ~50 year old guy in the parking lot in a Honda Accord who has been making the Denver - Summit/Vail drive for 30 years and owned all of the above. All the non-wrx Subys are underpowered by comparison to the Hondas, weigh significantly more due to the extra AWD shit, and get worse gas mileage. 

I'm not disagreeing with anyone that AWD owns, but 2wd, lightweight vehicle, snowtires, *I can stop faster than any of you, and thats my number 1 concern in winter driving*.

Argo If I lived up there, it would be different. However I put ALOT of miles on my car, and that beast you got is NOT economical for a Denver-Vail commute. If I slide off the road I would love a yank tho, pls pm your # ty 

I suppose we are all talking about 2 different things. Most people live in towns like LA, Denver, SLC, Portland, Seattle, Vancouver, and make a drive on somewhat plowed roads. This is my category and why my Hondas kick fucking ass.

Living in a small mountain town is another animal. Have you guys ever had to drive a Civic in the snow? 

I just don't buy into bigger is better.


----------



## a bag of it

+1 my wrx can make it 95% of the places I'm trying to go, but a truck will get you through some deep stuff that I could only dream of doing. I've thought about getting a rally lift to make it more capable off road but I also wanna lower it because the stock suspension is trash on the streets.


----------



## gmore10

Argo said:


> You guys with your car talk are smoking crack. Sure a civic and awd car have there place but a civics place is not in the mountains. The subaru, Audi, Volvo awd cars are great in most conditions and I'm most likely going to buy a wrx/sti in the near future for my wife. That being said, have pulled out, given rides to and helped more people than I'd like to while driving my truck through the mountains. People who's lives and income depend daily on getting to work over passes that don't close or get plowed before 730(Leadville to minturn/vail) drive a truck of some sort with 4wd or carpool on bad days with someone that has one......
> 
> My truck is a 1 ton dodge mega cab 4x4. Lifted with 35" winter/snow rated tires. I have never once not been able to get somewhere. I don't give a shit about my fuel mileage but I get 18-20mpg on the highway and it will do whatever speed I want going over any mountain pass. Trust me, I fly by plenty of those little 4-6cyl cars that can barely keep the speed limit over the passes, fucking stupid....


I'd trade my power stroke for a cummins any day of the week if only I hadn't put so much into my ford


----------



## Argo

Three of my coworkers had them last season.... One has a forrester this year, one has a Honda pilot, one has a Toyota pickup now..... They all learned their lessons...... I gave rides to all of them at least once last year.


----------



## snowklinger

Also Argo, most cars have the ablity to keep speed uphill, but the drivers fail to see it coming and speed up or downshift or whatever, I'm not saying you don't overpower me in that monster, but me and my car are not the slowfucks you are blazing by up the passes. I drive 75-85 up these hills too. Tell your coworkers to learn to drive, maybe slow the fuck down when there is snow on the road  . (no really bro if I lived up there I would go for a little more muscle and size, but I also would drive like 5x less)

To everyone else, I commute from Denver into the Rockies for work or snowboarding 365 days a year, and I ride more than 90% of the people on this forum. These statements about my cars are not some theory, some random assumptions made in a vacuum. As my cars get older, I go round and round as I consider other options, but something like what I have just keeps coming up on top. 

I'm not sitting here saying if money was no object my honda civic is the best car in the world, but I'm gonna defend it. Done right by me. I still have more reliability, and stopping power than any of you regardless.

A Taco is on my shortlist, but its hard to justify losing 10-15mpg.


----------



## gmore10

Why stop when you can just drive over cars


----------



## Argo

I put about 40-45k a year on my truck. I have only changed the oil every 20k miles and tires once. Pretty damn reliable. I love my truck, i also love that my wife and i can sleep in the bed comfortably when we are out in the middle of no where on hiking and camping trips. The hard camper shell keeps the cougars/bears/meth heads away just long enough to pull my .45 out.... 

I have been a truck guy my whole life and it has taken alot for me to conceed that I would drive a Subi. The hatchback wrx/sti is a very capable and great looking car. It almost hurts to say that i would drive one.


----------



## IdahoFreshies

snowklinger said:


> I drove up i70 my first day of work in all season tires in 8" of snow, effectively pushing it uphill in my civic. Now that day, sure, a couple inches that a Suby or truck offers would be better. However in every amount of snow less than that, my civic with snow tires will outperform a truck (ill give a 4x4 truck WITH snowtires a slight advantage, however I rarely see someone in a truck bother with snowtires). FWIW I haven't seen that much snow on i70 in 5 years, and when there was, it was closed.


Im sorry dude but you need to reevaluate your opinions here. A truck does not offer a couple more inches than a subie or your civic...it offers atleast a foot of extra clearance. My front bumper is 2 feet off the ground, if you were snowplowing with 8" on the ground then thats triple your front end clearance. And again you have to be kidding yourself if you think that your front wheel drive civic out performs a 4wd truck anywhere. Its just not a logical statement whatsoever. My truck with bald ass tires will do better in the snow than your civic on the best snow tires you have. People do not put winter tires on their trucks because it is unnecessary, they have All Terrain tires, which do phenominal in the snow. They have a tighter tread pattern and have deep ass tread, and have good sidewall tread. Dedicated snow tires are great on a car, but some good All Terrains are great on a truck. Thats great that you guys have a great plow system, but roads here don't really close with 8", and often the plows dont get around to clear everything till long after I or many others have already traveled them.


----------



## snowklinger

Freshies I think you maybe missed my other more recent post.

We really aren't disagreeing here.

I love trucks, I keep trying to justify getting one, but I just can't get around the mpg thing. I appreciate you guys trying to talk me into it. 

My Hondas are still awesome. Not sure I understand the need to shit on it. FWD works well in the snow you know?


----------



## Argo

4x4 Trucks rule and civics stuck in 2" of snow drool.....


----------



## IdahoFreshies

snowklinger said:


> Freshies I think you maybe missed my other more recent post.
> 
> We really aren't disagreeing here.
> 
> I love trucks, I keep trying to justify getting one, but I just can't get around the mpg thing. I appreciate you guys trying to talk me into it.
> 
> My Hondas are still awesome. Not sure I understand the need to shit on it. FWD works well in the snow you know? Maybe I'm just in the wrong $$ bracket?


It is very possible. And your welcome for us trying to persuade you :laugh:
The bad mpg does suck a lot though haha. I just tell myself and it becomes justified when I really use it and need it and it gets me through anything (on and off road).


----------



## Triple8Sol

IdahoFreshies said:


> My truck with bald ass tires will do better in the snow than your civic on the best snow tires you have.


----------



## Argo

IdahoFreshies said:


> It is very possible. And your welcome for us trying to persuade you :laugh:
> The bad mpg does suck a lot though haha. I just tell myself and it becomes justified when I really use it and need it and it gets me through anything (on and off road).



I stopped caring about fuel prices and economy about 7 years ago but wouldn't own a truck that got under 15 mpg. I bike ride a lot more now or walk to work. In the winter I will ride the bus when I can too.


----------



## snowklinger

Hell I could probably smoke and drink a little less and afford it, you guys are convincing me! Maybe I take the civic in tomorow for a trade in LOL.


----------



## fish4it38

Here is my outback after one night up on Hood.


----------



## Argo

The outback is one exception to the subi family with regards to clearance issues. They have like 12" of clearance and awd. Great vehicle but for the money I'd rather keep my truck cause they are ugly. I'd rather have the wry/sti hatchback with adjustable air ride suspension to jack it up as needed if I went with a subi and wanted the clearance of a truck. You should show the plowed road that sits 1' in front of your car.....


----------



## SnowOwl

snowklinger said:


> Hell I could probably smoke and drink a little less and afford it, you guys are convincing me! Maybe I take the civic in tomorow for a trade in LOL.


sell out!:cheeky4:


----------



## IdahoFreshies

snowklinger said:


> Hell I could probably smoke and drink a little less and afford it, you guys are convincing me! Maybe I take the civic in tomorow for a trade in LOL.


Dude, do it now! Throw on some meaty A/T tires and you will be so pleased with how well it will do. You will be able to get through just about anything, then the first time you see a civic spinning its tires trying to leave the parking lot you will wonder why you didn't get a 4x4 sooner lol!


----------



## poutanen

snowklinger said:


> I love trucks, I keep trying to justify getting one, but I just can't get around the mpg thing. I appreciate you guys trying to talk me into it.


You guys pay for your own gas?!? :dunno:

Sure FWD is better than RWD in the snow (assuming all other things are equal), but 4WD/AWD is better yet again.

I agree that two identical cars, using the same tires, regardless of drivetrain, will take the same distance to stop unless one is lighter. 

But there are so many variables when comparing cars you can't simply say that a light civic with snow tires is better than X 4WD car with snow tires, or Y Truck with snow tires.

BTW people, the solution is to get a job where your vehicle and fuel are included.


----------



## binarypie

OldDog said:


> OK, I went out in the rain and shit to get you a pic...


Thank you!

If I didn't build my Orange Jeep I was going to build an FJ


----------



## binarypie

To the rest of you complaining about a car vs a truck vs a jeep vs a suv..


I don't care what you drive as long as you drive for the conditions you are in.


I've seen so many people off the road in every vehicle imaginable because they think their vehicle is somehow outside the laws of physics.


Drive too fast and break/turn too hard... have fun in that ditch. :cheeky4:



EDIT:


To make another point. I don't care what you drive. I will stop and pull you out if my Jeep and/or winch can handle it.


I've missed an avi gate because I stopped to pull a FJ and a STI out of the ditch on 88.


I will gladly add a shitty drive on 50 and a possible night in south lake to my drive if it means getting someone out of trouble and making sure they don't spend the night freezing in a car.


----------



## chupacabraman

Subaru Outback, Toyota 4Runner, Chevrolet Silverado.... I have the Kootenay Trifecta :laugh:


----------



## ComeBack_Kid

binarypie said:


> To make another point. I don't care what you drive. I will stop and pull you out if my Jeep and/or winch can handle it.
> 
> I've missed an avi gate because I stopped to pull a FJ and a STI out of the ditch on 88.
> 
> I will gladly add a shitty drive on 50 and a possible night in south lake to my drive if it means getting someone out of trouble and making sure they don't spend the night freezing in a car.


:thumbsup: to you, that's the right attitude. When I lived in SLT, I would always tow people out of ditches or embankments just because it felt like the right thing to do. I even let some college kids crash at my house one night when they flipped their car on it's side near my house during a big snow storm and they couldn't get a tow truck to come out until the next morning.

Still, it was always annoying when I had to help people because their vehicles were clearly not capable of handling the conditions. Be it a front-wheel drive Camry with poorly-attached snow chains, or the (VERY common) SUV on summer tires, it never ceases to amaze just how invincible drivers think they are, no matter the weather and road conditions.


----------



## seriouscat

One of my friends (who is still the best snowboarder I personally know) used to drive a Miata all year round. Snowboard was in the passenger sheet. :laugh:


----------



## binarypie

seriouscat said:


> One of my friends (who is still the best snowboarder I personally know) used to drive a Miata all year round. Snowboard was in the passenger sheet. :laugh:


Back in 1999 when I was 16 (whoa) I drove a 94 jeep wrangler with half doors and a soft top. I'd buckle my snowboard into the passenger seat every saturday and sunday when I went to the mountain.


----------



## BigDouggieDoug

binarypie said:


> To make another point. I don't care what you drive. I will stop and pull you out if my Jeep and/or winch can handle it.
> 
> 
> I've missed an avi gate because I stopped to pull a FJ and a STI out of the ditch on 88.
> 
> 
> I will gladly add a shitty drive on 50 and a possible night in south lake to my drive if it means getting someone out of trouble and making sure they don't spend the night freezing in a car.


Awesome! :thumbsup:


----------



## faridk89

Just got a 2012 Ford Focus hatchback and just ordered a set of Michelin X-Ice Xi3 tires.... I'm ready to go, but where is z snow :dunno:


----------



## HiImBrian

I've been rockin an 06 WRX wagon since last winter and love it. Just picked up a new Thule 5400 rack for it so I can bring a full car load of ppl as well as boards. Car is stock minus sway bars and end link upgrades and a new sound system.


----------



## DirtyD27

I've got two choices. 2006 Chevrolet Tahoe or my new 2012 Chevrolet Silverdao. Both of which have no problems dealing with the fluffy white stuff. it's the black shiny stuff that gets ppl into trouble.


----------



## KIRKRIDER

HiImBrian said:


> I've been rockin an 06 WRX wagon since last winter and love it. Just picked up a new Thule 5400 rack for it so I can bring a full car load of ppl as well as boards. Car is stock minus sway bars and end link upgrades and a new sound system.



same year, model, and rack. Got it in '07. Love it. What AS tires you use?


----------



## HiImBrian

KIRKRIDER said:


> same year, model, and rack. Got it in '07. Love it. What AS tires you use?


AS = all season?

I've actually got a set of summer tires and winter tires. Don't ask me what they are because I have not a clue at the moment haha. I ran Blizzaks on my last suby and these feel much better.


----------



## RockyMTNsteeze

This 1992 4runner is a fantastic slayer of snow. The people in my building are gonna appreciate this truck when it blazes the path after deep snow storms. It's got the highest clearance out of all the vehicles around it.

This truck is a good off-roader and snowslayer but damn it slow on highways.

I pulled a Subaru out of a snowbank with it. It can drive through lots of snow. It's equipped with big fat tires and four wheel drive. Oh the donuts and drifts it does. It can kick up a lot of dirt and dust everyone. I hate everyone, so I love to dust people. People suck, but I still help them in the winter when they drive something smaller than I do. I have tow ropes and 4x4 traction.


----------



## henry06x

Thinking I should throw a rack on top of my 04 G35...









Not really tho I baby that car lol. 
I just traded in a 99 explorer sport (2 door) for an 02 explorer with a rack and hitch this year. Should be able to easily fill up a car load of friends now on a trip.


----------



## snowklinger

henry06x said:


> Thinking I should throw a rack on top of my 04 G35...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not really tho I baby that car lol.
> I just traded in a 99 explorer sport (2 door) for an 02 explorer with a rack and hitch this year. Should be able to easily fill up a car load of friends now on a trip.


me like g35 :thumbsup:


----------



## henry06x

snowklinger said:


> me like g35 :thumbsup:


Thanks!
10char


----------



## KIRKRIDER

The Hyundai Veloster is a sporty hatch, but it's far from the most aggressive car on the road. Or is it? With a few engine upgrades and new components, Hyundai shows just how mean and race-ready the Veloster can be.

We've already seen what Chrysler and Chevy have in mind for the SEMA Show, and the Velocity gives us a peek into Hyundai's mindset. That mindset is based around some serious pent-up aggression.

"In creating Velocity, we were inspired to take the Veloster’s original concept strengths to their fullest expression," said Chris Chapman, head of Hyundai’s Irvine, California design center. "Velocity gave our design and engineering teams license to take Veloster far beyond everyday production car limitations."
A joint project of the design and engineering arms of the Hyundai America Technical Center in Irvine, California, the Velocity gets pushed far beyond production specs with a no-nonsense, asphalt-skimming body kit. The kit includes front and rear brake cooling ducts, a front splitter, a rear diffuser, an oversized rear wing, aero side skirt lips and race car graphics. A set of 19-inch HRE lightweight racing wheels keeps the car from marking up the pavement below. The body kit is designed to boost the car's aerodynamic performance while maintaining the Veloster's overall look.

The Velocity packs plenty of bite with its bark. Cosworth adds a new turbocharger, performance pistons, rods, intercooler and intake manifold. The Velocity also gets a custom exhaust system. The Veloster's 40-mpg (5.8 L/100 km) claim is certainly out the window on the Velocity, but the upgraded 1.6-liter GDI four-cylinder's output is upped to over 400 hp.

Brembo brakes, Bilstein springs with monotube dampers and Kumho high-performance summer tires ensure that the extra power is properly honed. A Katzkin custom suede interior with roll bar and Race-Keeper video GPS data acquisition system keeps the driver engaged with the road or track ahead.

The Velocity will be on display at the SEMA Show, which takes place in Las Vegas from October 30 to November 2.


----------



## poutanen

KIRKRIDER said:


> The Velocity packs plenty of bite with its bark. Cosworth adds a new turbocharger, performance pistons, rods, intercooler and intake manifold. The Velocity also gets a custom exhaust system. The Veloster's 40-mpg (5.8 L/100 km) claim is certainly out the window on the Velocity, but the upgraded 1.6-liter GDI four-cylinder's output is upped to over 400 hp.


A front wheel drive car with a 1.6L engine tuned near the ragged edge of breaking, likely with a healthy dose of turbo lag. Sounds like fun! NOT! 

At least Toyota is moving away from front engine front drive "sporty" cars with the GT86/BRZ...


----------



## KIRKRIDER

DUH! I meant to post this one sorry. Still no AWD??











A joint project with Korean aftermarket performance parts manufacturer ARK Performance and several other partners, the *Veloster Alpine* proves that Hyundai has more than one SEMA vision. This ode to the extreme winter sports lifestyle gets upgrades under the hood and around the interior and exterior.

"Our Veloster Alpine concept reflects the diverse lifestyle versatility we envisioned in the original Veloster concept," Ted Lee, owner of ARK performance, Inc., said in a press release. "This extreme sports coupe concept will appeal to winter sports enthusiasts who love to *carve the snow as much as a twisty canyon road."*

The car looks like a highway iceberg thanks to its glossy pearl white and blue paint job. While we haven't seen the interior yet, we know that the color scheme continues there, where Alcantara, Italian leather and WeatherTek breathable fabric procured by JPM Coachworks give driver and passengers a cozy cabin to retreat to after a bone-chilling day. The blend of materials was chosen for its durability under wet, GORE-TEX-dripping conditions.

ARK caresses 232 horses out of the 1.6-liter engine with its own performance exhaust system and oil cooler, along with outside upgrades like BTRcc engine bay parts and tuning and a K&N intake system. Other performance enhancements include an ARK performance coilover system, ARK Big Brake Kit and Rays Gramlight 57Xtreme Wheels shod in Nitto INVO tires.

A body kit with bumpers, side skirts, rear wing and fenders enhances aerodynamic performance, and custom headlights and taillights add a distinct set of eyes. A *Yakima snowboard rack with included boards*  and a set of Rally Armor mudflaps make the Alpine a suitable ride for shuttling to the mountain on any powder morning.

The Veloster Alpine will be on display at SEMA, which runs from October 30 to November 2 in Las Vegas.


----------



## poutanen

KIRKRIDER said:


> *in Nitto INVO tires*.
> 
> and a set of Rally Armor mudflaps make the Alpine a suitable ride for shuttling to the mountain on any powder morning.


Methinks Hyundai/ARK need to go back to the drawing board! 

I dunno about you guys but I'd rather at LEAST some all seasons instead of Ultra High Performance summer tires on my "powder morning shuttle"!!! :cheeky4:

Now a Celica GT4 raised an inch or so with Nokia Hakkapeliittas... :laugh::laugh: and the 3S-GTE can make a decent helping of power. I had an MR2 with almost 300 RWHP running 18 pounds of boost (had a lot of mods but still)


----------



## Clayton Bigsby

A badass 4X4 Element w/BFG all-terrain T/A, that is unstoppable

Beep Beep coming through


----------



## SnowOwl

Hyundais are nothing but crap imitation cars


----------



## MGD81

KIRKRIDER said:


> The Hyundai Veloster is a sporty hatch, but it's far from the most aggressive car on the road. Or is it? With a few engine upgrades and new components, Hyundai shows just how mean and race-ready the Veloster can be.
> 
> We've already seen what Chrysler and Chevy have in mind for the SEMA Show, and the Velocity gives us a peek into Hyundai's mindset. That mindset is based around some serious pent-up aggression.
> 
> "In creating Velocity, we were inspired to take the Veloster’s original concept strengths to their fullest expression," said Chris Chapman, head of Hyundai’s Irvine, California design center. "Velocity gave our design and engineering teams license to take Veloster far beyond everyday production car limitations."
> A joint project of the design and engineering arms of the Hyundai America Technical Center in Irvine, California, the Velocity gets pushed far beyond production specs with a no-nonsense, asphalt-skimming body kit. The kit includes front and rear brake cooling ducts, a front splitter, a rear diffuser, an oversized rear wing, aero side skirt lips and race car graphics. A set of 19-inch HRE lightweight racing wheels keeps the car from marking up the pavement below. The body kit is designed to boost the car's aerodynamic performance while maintaining the Veloster's overall look.
> 
> The Velocity packs plenty of bite with its bark. Cosworth adds a new turbocharger, performance pistons, rods, intercooler and intake manifold. The Velocity also gets a custom exhaust system. The Veloster's 40-mpg (5.8 L/100 km) claim is certainly out the window on the Velocity, but the upgraded 1.6-liter GDI four-cylinder's output is upped to over 400 hp.
> 
> Brembo brakes, Bilstein springs with monotube dampers and Kumho high-performance summer tires ensure that the extra power is properly honed. A Katzkin custom suede interior with roll bar and Race-Keeper video GPS data acquisition system keeps the driver engaged with the road or track ahead.
> 
> The Velocity will be on display at the SEMA Show, which takes place in Las Vegas from October 30 to November 2.


400hp and FWD - whats the point? 
Im not buying it anyways, there is no way on this planet a production 1.6 is going to make 400hp. 

Oh and to the earlier poster boasting about a 1ton that does 20mpg, I dont believe you. I can also assure you that my "little" 4 banger makes it up and over vail pass no problems!


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit

just got a 2000 ford expedition as my new snow vehicle. got an awesome deal on it too. the guy had it listed for 2800 but i him him down to 1600 and all i had to do was buy a new battery for it. put another couple hundred in it replacing all the fluids, filters, and belts that needed it so its good to go for the winter now.


----------



## SnowBrdScotty

it will go anywhere. snow, trails, rocks climbs, street :thumbsup: for sale


----------



## SnowOwl

SnowBrdScotty said:


> it will go anywhere. snow, trails, rocks climbs, street :thumbsup: for sale


I got a 97 4Runner. What kinda tires would you suggest


----------



## Toecutter

Put the winter wheels on yesterday. I'll get the roof rack on in a few weeks.


----------



## Chef Jer

Toecutter said:


> Put the winter wheels on yesterday. I'll get the roof rack on in a few weeks.


Very nice TC!! Love how Audis look.


----------



## Toecutter

Chef Jer said:


> Very nice TC!! Love how Audis look.


Thanks! This thing is a kick in the pants to drive.


----------



## bozekid




----------



## IdahoFreshies

tylerkat89 said:


> I got a 97 4Runner. What kinda tires would you suggest


BFG a/t ko. Awesome off road tire, looks sick and does awesome in the snow.


----------



## SnowBrdScotty

tylerkat89 said:


> I got a 97 4Runner. What kinda tires would you suggest


if you got the $ Firestone Destination A/Ts, Hankook Dynapro ATMs , Good Year Wrangler DuraTrac and what IdahoFreshies said


----------



## seriouscat

IdahoFreshies said:


> BFG a/t ko. Awesome off road tire, looks sick and does awesome in the snow.


DO NOT USE THOSE FOR WINTER. They are good in slush and fresh snow but next to useless on any ice/crust. The compound is also very hard once temperature goes below freezing they are like pucks.


----------



## tigre

seriouscat said:


> DO NOT USE THOSE FOR WINTER. They are good in slush and fresh snow but next to useless on any ice/crust. The compound is also very hard once temperature goes below freezing they are like pucks.


Yeah, I use those as my summer tires, and a few days before I changed over to my studs (Cooper Discoverers) I went for a long slide down a bridge, ending in a 180 that nearly took me off the road. No bueno. I don't love the Coopers on dry roads, but they never slide on ice or slick snow. Don't know how they'd be without the studs, though.


----------



## poutanen

tylerkat89 said:


> I got a 97 4Runner. What kinda tires would you suggest


For the winter we put Nokia Hakkapeliitta R's on... The Finns know snow.


----------



## KIRKRIDER

Awesome car.



Toecutter said:


> Put the winter wheels on yesterday. I'll get the roof rack on in a few weeks.


----------



## Clayton Bigsby

seriouscat said:


> DO NOT USE THOSE FOR WINTER. They are good in slush and fresh snow but next to useless on any ice/crust. The compound is also very hard once temperature goes below freezing they are like pucks.


I've had a set of All Terrain T/A's for 7 yrs and 86,000 miles on my 4x4 Element and never had an issue. Thats right 86,000 miles on one set of tires, but they wont make another winter, so next week I'm going to get a new set. I believe a large part of it is the driver, I'm in a Honda S2000 club and last winter we had a snowstorm, then 2 weeks of sunny days, so on New Years eve I planned a drive, the entire drive was dry roads and sunny, except one stretch with about 15 miles of blackice, and believe me those Extreme Summer Only High Performance tires on a rear wheel drive light car, are not snow/ice tires, but we made it, not without getting sideways a couple times.


----------



## mrmidWest

a 2000 GMC Sierrra 2500 4x4.. Not a gas saver to be sure but tons of room for gear and i can go anywhere. Plus I can put my sled/bike in it back home


----------



## Toecutter

KIRKRIDER said:


> Awesome car.


Thanks, I'm loving it. I went with a two-tone interior. The steering wheel has an awesome feel in the hands.


----------



## KIRKRIDER

I Bet! I had an (used) A4 1.8t before the Subaru. Loved that car. then the timing belt popped. 5K of repairs, after that I swapped it for the WRX. Months later Audi writes me a timing belt recall letter. I sent the mechanic's bill and they refunded me the $5000. 
I don't miss the luxury, but having the $ I would get an S4/5.








Toecutter said:


> Thanks, I'm loving it. I went with a two-tone interior. The steering wheel has an awesome feel in the hands.


----------



## poutanen

Toecutter said:


> Thanks, I'm loving it. I went with a two-tone interior. The steering wheel has an awesome feel in the hands.


Why does that manual shifter say P-R-D next to it?!? :cheeky4:

I can't stand that we've all become a bunch of auto drivers. It's so bad that a lot of vehicles aren't even offered manual anymore...


----------



## Toecutter

poutanen said:


> Why does that manual shifter say P-R-D next to it?!? :cheeky4:
> 
> I can't stand that we've all become a bunch of auto drivers. It's so bad that a lot of vehicles aren't even offered manual anymore...


Well, it's a good thing you don't have to drive it. Technically, it's a DSG tranny like they put in race cars.


----------



## Toecutter

KIRKRIDER said:


> I Bet! I had an (used) A4 1.8t before the Subaru. Loved that car. then the timing belt popped. 5K of repairs, after that I swapped it for the WRX. Months later Audi writes me a timing belt recall letter. I sent the mechanic's bill and they refunded me the $5000.
> I don't miss the luxury, but having the $ I would get an S4/5.


I bet that felt really good getting a huge check in the mail!

A friend of mine just got a new RS5. That thing is seriously sick.


----------



## turbospartan

Great car ToeCutter.... need to fix the stance (for the summer) a little and they look awesome, like this: 











I had a B6 A4 Ultrasport and really enjoyed it, but it was getting up there in the mileage and had a few things that needed fixing (AC compressor went out, $1100-1500 to fix) and I said, F this I want something new with a warranty so I don't have to worry about anything for a few years. 

Thing was great in the snow though. I had Cooper Weather Masters or something like that on it.


----------



## Toecutter

turbospartan said:


> Great car ToeCutter.... need to fix the stance (for the summer) a little and they look awesome, like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had a B6 A4 Ultrasport and really enjoyed it, but it was getting up there in the mileage and had a few things that needed fixing (AC compressor went out, $1100-1500 to fix) and I said, F this I want something new with a warranty so I don't have to worry about anything for a few years.
> 
> Thing was great in the snow though. I had Cooper Weather Masters or something like that on it.


Nice ride. I like the gunmetal peelers.


----------



## poutanen

Toecutter said:


> Well, it's a good thing you don't have to drive it. Technically, it's a DSG tranny like they put in race cars.


Yeah I know they can shift MUCH faster than a manual, and they'll rev match downshifts and everything. Don't get me wrong it's a wonderful piece of technology but it's still neutered if you don't have a clutch and a stick you have to shift yourself.

They got rid of traction control in F1 because it made things too neutered, too sterile.


----------



## ComeBack_Kid

SnowBrdScotty said:


> if you got the $ Firestone Destination A/Ts


These. Not cheap, but I used them year round in Lake Tahoe and they were fantastic. Even when the roads were closed for people with chains and "dedicated snow tires" only, I'd always be allowed through, even though they were only A/Ts. They worked out nicely.


----------



## IdahoFreshies

seriouscat said:


> DO NOT USE THOSE FOR WINTER. They are good in slush and fresh snow but next to useless on any ice/crust. The compound is also very hard once temperature goes below freezing they are like pucks.


Oh really? So explain why I watched truck after truck after SUV slide down an ice covered Forrest service access road (hunting party leaving) while i went down it and didn't break traction once. Sorry, but your advice sucks. I have used them and I know to a ton people that use them and they are an awesome tire and do great in the winter.


----------



## t21

I drive a 96 accord with general altimax artic(3rd season this year on them).funny but my car is lowered about 1 1/2" and it can plow through snow to about 2 feet. almost got high centered once in I-90 but was lucky to get away from it


----------



## ComeBack_Kid

IdahoFreshies said:


> Oh really? So explain why I watched truck after truck after SUV slide down an ice covered Forrest service access road (hunting party leaving) while i went down it and didn't break traction once. Sorry, but your advice sucks. I have used them and I know to a ton people that use them and they are an awesome tire and do great in the winter.


 You get upset too easily bud. He's not wrong, they aren't great tires for winter and the reviews generally back that up. If they work for you, more power to you.


----------



## seriouscat

IdahoFreshies said:


> Oh really? So explain why I watched truck after truck after SUV slide down an ice covered Forrest service access road (hunting party leaving) while i went down it and didn't break traction once. Sorry, but your advice sucks. I have used them and I know to a ton people that use them and they are an awesome tire and do great in the winter.


You are not the only one with those tires and live up on a hill. Come back when you have sheets of ice every morning just getting out of the garage on a 12 degree incline. Never mind the hilly tight streets. If you feel those are great, all the best to you. Do yourself a favor though, try Nokian Hakas or continental ice contacts back to back with these and see how "awesome" they are in comparison. I think you'd be surprised.


----------



## kleraudio

Ive got a jeep wrangler, burns a shit ton of gas and barely fits a board... damn i need a new ride


----------



## hikeswithdogs

WILD COUNTRY XTX SPORT - LT(All Terrain tire)

VERY reasonably priced

Made in the USA

Available in Load Range C and E

CARRIES THE RMA SEVERE SNOW SYMBOL (mountain/snowflake symbol)

This was the only reasonably priced AT tire I could find that had the RMA snowflake symol


----------



## binarypie

kleraudio said:


> Ive got a jeep wrangler, burns a shit ton of gas and barely fits a board... damn i need a new ride


No you don't.


Which model year do you have?

I'll find you every single accessory you'll need to store more shit than a damn minivan and still be able to take the top of in the summer and enjoy the simple life.



** I love Jeep wranglers!! **


----------



## AudiS5boarder

Toecutter said:


> Thanks, I'm loving it. I went with a two-tone interior. The steering wheel has an awesome feel in the hands.
> 
> View attachment 8723
> 
> 
> View attachment 8724
> 
> 
> View attachment 8725


Hey man love the S4! Is that estoril blue? I currently have a 2011 S5 cab but just put in an order in for a 2013 RS5 Suzuka grey/silver interior. Not sure about the facelift on the S4 but the engine and interior more than makes up for it! Anyways great car!


----------



## Toecutter

AudiS5boarder said:


> Hey man love the S4! Is that estoril blue? I currently have a 2011 S5 cab but just put in an order in for a 2013 RS5 Suzuka grey/silver interior. Not sure about the facelift on the S4 but the engine and interior more than makes up for it! Anyways great car!


Thanks! Yep, Estoril Blue Crystal it is. I love how it changes color and the depth is unreal. Totally worth the upcharge. I mounted the Whispbar ski rack yesterday and I just got the car back from getting a clear bra and 35% tint tonight. I'll grab some more pics soon.

I've only seen Suzuka Gray in photos and it's awesome. A buddy recently got a Sepang RS5. That thing is killer.


----------



## Sassicaia

Toecutter said:


> Thanks! Yep, Estoril Blue Crystal it is. I love how it changes color and the depth is unreal. Totally worth the upcharge. I mounted the Whispbar ski rack yesterday and I just got the car back from getting a clear bra and 35% tint tonight. I'll grab some more pics soon.
> 
> I've only seen Suzuka Gray in photos and it's awesome. A buddy recently got a Sepang RS5. That thing is killer.


Crazy...My BMW is Estoril Blue too. The depth in color is also mazing. Its no longer a color option that for BMW. To bead because it was the best color IMO>


----------



## AudiS5boarder

Toecutter said:


> Thanks! Yep, Estoril Blue Crystal it is. I love how it changes color and the depth is unreal. Totally worth the upcharge. I mounted the Whispbar ski rack yesterday and I just got the car back from getting a clear bra and 35% tint tonight. I'll grab some more pics soon.
> 
> I've only seen Suzuka Gray in photos and it's awesome. A buddy recently got a Sepang RS5. That thing is killer.


I've seen an estoril blue S7 and it looked phenomenal the color looks different from all different angles and with a nice wash and polish I could only imagine. Suzuka is another on of those colors. Sometimes it looks like ibis white (which I've had on both my S5's) and other times it looks like a darker silver it just depends on the light. I am beyond excited for it, the car is a blast to drive and even faster than my 420 horsepower S5!


----------



## Toecutter

Here are some pics of my actual car taken by someone else (a stranger) the morning before I took delivery. I was flipping through facebook and ran across it on his blog coincidentally. "Hey, that's my car!" 

I like the mirror-like finish on the blue.

https://sphotos-b.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-prn1/58867_418227914898816_1396022246_n.jpg

https://sphotos-a.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-prn1/66252_418227931565481_1374202772_n.jpg

https://sphotos-a.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-snc7/314156_418227968232144_1469243904_n.jpg


----------



## Toecutter

Sassicaia said:


> Crazy...My BMW is Estoril Blue too. The depth in color is also mazing. Its no longer a color option that for BMW. To bead because it was the best color IMO>


The BMW Estoril is a slightly different shade of blue. It's a bit lighter than Audi's version, but also gorgeous.


----------



## AudiS5boarder

The car looks great! All it needs is a nice drop and 20" RS4 wheels and it will look hot.


----------



## azw131

I drive a 2004 325Xi with the winter weather package. Nothing like butt warmers on those drives back from the mountain.


----------



## snowklinger

I have posted a pic, but I thought I'd grab a few more showing off the new rubber, plus you guys were talking about that sexy blue. 

I noticed someone having a hard time fitting 3 people and gear into a Jeep Cherokee. My 2 door civic fits 3 easy with all the gear on the INSIDE, handles well and she looks good doin it!

I like all your prettty German cars too 

Some asshole gave me a vicious door ding..


----------



## AudiS5boarder

snowklinger said:


> I have posted a pic, but I thought I'd grab a few more showing off the new rubber, plus you guys were talking about that sexy blue.
> 
> I noticed someone having a hard time fitting 3 people and gear into a Jeep Cherokee. My 2 door civic fits 3 easy with all the gear on the INSIDE, handles well and she looks good doin it!
> 
> I like all your prettty German cars too
> 
> Some asshole gave me a vicious door ding..


Must be pretty cramped while doing it though!
I don't think I put pictures up on here yet!


----------



## snowklinger

Not really, 1/3 of the back seat folds down to allow boards thru, plenty of room for gear in the trunk. Not much legroom but its got plenty lateral room to stretch out back there. Its not spacious but I sure LoLLed when someone was complaining about fitting 3 people with gear into an suv.

It's pretty rare that if there are this many of us going I am the one to drive. Last time kid had a CRV with bald tires in a storm...wasn't about to put my life in his hands lol.


----------



## NWBoarder

Somehwere in this thread I'm pretty sure is my car. But in case it isn't, my lean, mean, mountain machine is a '94 Geo Prizm. I keep a set of chains in the trunk, just in case, but I have yet to actually put them on. I did have to put on a pair of cables that I had beofre the chains, but only due to a State Patrol checkpoint. You can all laugh and mock if you want, but I can guarantee you that I can drive my little 4 door FWD car in any storm, anywhere, unless MASSIVE flooding is involved.  And I have fit 4 people plus gear in it. Of course, that was pre-subwoofers.


----------



## Toecutter

snowklinger said:


> I have posted a pic, but I thought I'd grab a few more showing off the new rubber, plus you guys were talking about that sexy blue.
> 
> I noticed someone having a hard time fitting 3 people and gear into a Jeep Cherokee. My 2 door civic fits 3 easy with all the gear on the INSIDE, handles well and she looks good doin it!
> 
> I like all your prettty German cars too
> 
> Some asshole gave me a vicious door ding..


That's a good looking blue. Are the tires Hankooks? Nice tread blocks!


----------



## Toecutter

Big thumbs up on the S5!


----------



## AudiS5boarder

Toecutter said:


> Big thumbs up on the S5!


Thanks man! I love the car so much!


----------



## Toecutter

AudiS5boarder said:


> Thanks man! I love the car so much!


Who made your foglight/air intake surrounds?

Your landscape looks like my neck of the woods. You don't live in Central Oregon, do you?


----------



## poutanen

My current beast... well okay so I don't take this to the hill, but it could be my snowboard vehicle one day! Currently restoring it and sorting the chassis, might put a Toyota 1UZ-FE 4.0L V8 in there one day. More likely an inline 6...


----------



## AudiS5boarder

Toecutter said:


> Who made your foglight/air intake surrounds?
> 
> Your landscape looks like my neck of the woods. You don't live in Central Oregon, do you?


They are made by a company called Lusch. I'm still not quite sure about the look of them.

No, I'm down in Colorado.


----------



## Cormier

Nice S4 dude -- I've been eyeing a B7 S4 for a while to replace my 330xi


----------



## AudiS5boarder

Cormier said:


> Nice S4 dude -- I've been eyeing a B7 S4 for a while to replace my 330xi


The B7 S4 is an awesome car I wouldn't hesitate buying one if you could find a good one.


----------



## Toecutter

Oh man... a B7 S4 Avant would be a _great _snow car.


----------



## AudiS5boarder

Toecutter said:


> Oh man... a B7 S4 Avant would be a _great _snow car.


It would be a great car. Period.


----------



## Toecutter

AudiS5boarder said:


> It would be a great car. Period.


Yeah it would. If Audi brought S model Avants to the USA I'd be all over one.


----------



## AudiS5boarder

I think I would still be driving my S5 and would still be buying my RS5 but an S model avant would be a great car for the wife.


----------



## Toecutter

You're saying I want a lady's car? LOL! I see how this is going…


----------



## FtCS4

S's do amazing in the snow, even fairly deep stuff.

I used to have an '01.5 (B5) S4 and I loved driving up to the slopes with it. With the blizzaks on you truly had to make a concerted effort to ever lose grip with the road, and that was when I was pushing nearly 400 whp. Loved driving it, hated the maintenance costs so I got rid of it and now my boarding rig is my old '97 F 150. In about a year I'm going to be facing the tough decision of ordering a new B8 S4 or picking up a clean B5 and going all-out with a 700 whp build.


----------



## AudiS5boarder

Toecutter said:


> You're saying I want a lady's car? LOL! I see how this is going…


No I think they are badass. But here in Colorado I've never seen a man drive an Audi Avant. Maybe 1 or 2 here and there but the majority of the drivers are women.


----------



## poutanen

FtCS4 said:


> and that was when I was pushing nearly 400 whp.


For all those mentioning WHP figures for their cars (in this thread and the other car thread)... Hands up if you have actually had the car on a dyno!

:cheeky4:

BTW - my hand is up... 288 RWHP and 290 lb-ft of torque on my old MR2 Turbo. That was a fun car!


----------



## FtCS4

AudiS5boarder said:


> No I think they are badass. But here in Colorado I've never seen a man drive an Audi Avant. Maybe 1 or 2 here and there but the majority of the drivers are women.


I've seen plenty of men driving S4 and S6 Avants. I will agree that most of the A-model avants are driven by women, though.

I would love to have an RS6 Avant. TT V10? Yes, please.

EDIT: poutanen - yes, it was dyno'd, though I have a feeling the numbers were very generous, haha. I don't have the sheets anymore but I think the numbers were about 375 whp/385 wtq. I think in reality it was probably closer to 320/360 judging from other cars with similar mods.

I'm sure 300/300 in a little MR2 is a blast!


----------



## CMSbored

AudiS5boarder said:


> No I think they are badass. But here in Colorado I've never seen a man drive an Audi Avant. Maybe 1 or 2 here and there but the majority of the drivers are women.


well, there are 2 S5s here in laramie that i know of, and both are driven by old ladies.

and im sorry but audi coupes are my least favorite looking audis. they look like honda accords and hyundai genesis. but thats just looks department, they are bad ass


----------



## AudiS5boarder

CMSbored said:


> well, there are 2 S5s here in laramie that i know of, and both are driven by old ladies.
> 
> and im sorry but audi coupes are my least favorite looking audis. they look like honda accords and hyundai genesis. but thats just looks department, they are bad ass[/
> Are you sure they are not A5's?


----------



## CMSbored

theyre S5s, but little old ladies tend to have cars that they shouldnt but this is in fact wyoming and weird shit happens all the time haha


----------



## Toecutter

CMSbored said:


> theyre S5s, but little old ladies tend to have cars that they shouldnt but this is in fact wyoming and weird shit happens all the time haha


How old are we talking about?


----------



## AudiS5boarder

CMSbored said:


> theyre S5s, but little old ladies tend to have cars that they shouldnt but this is in fact wyoming and weird shit happens all the time haha


I've seen women in anything from R8's to Maserati gran turismos. As long as I will kick any stock S5's ass I'm good!


----------



## poutanen

FtCS4 said:


> EDIT: poutanen - yes, it was dyno'd, though I have a feeling the numbers were very generous, haha. I don't have the sheets anymore but I think the numbers were about 375 whp/385 wtq. I think in reality it was probably closer to 320/360 judging from other cars with similar mods.
> 
> I'm sure 300/300 in a little MR2 is a blast!


Cool, I've just seen so many people on car forums talking HP numbers that were completely out to lunch!

Some dyno's read higher than others, and it also depends on if that was raw or corrected. If it was corrected you might have been helped to a higher figure.

Either way it's not THAT important.

Yeah my goal for the MR2 was 300 at the rear wheels. I had a disco potato (GT2860RS) turbo, AEM standalone EFI, custom intake manifold, A2W intercooler, etc. etc. etc. but for some reason on the dyno day she wouldn't go beyond 18.5 PSI. I should post my dyno graph here because normally the 3S-GTE will have a very flat torque curve and HP keeps climbing, but my torque was peaking around 4000 RPM and dropping quickly after that. Could have been cams but I think there was another limiting factor somewhere.

I'm a light car nut, my current ride is a '77 Toyota Celica. Thing weighs 2500 lb or so from the factory and I've got tons stripped out of it. Still deciding on what engine to go with, but with even 300 RWHP in a 2200 lb car I'll be laughing!


----------



## AudiS5boarder

poutanen said:


> Cool, I've just seen so many people on car forums talking HP numbers that were completely out to lunch!
> 
> Some dyno's read higher than others, and it also depends on if that was raw or corrected. If it was corrected you might have been helped to a higher figure.
> 
> Either way it's not THAT important.
> 
> Yeah my goal for the MR2 was 300 at the rear wheels. I had a disco potato (GT2860RS) turbo, AEM standalone EFI, custom intake manifold, A2W intercooler, etc. etc. etc. but for some reason on the dyno day she wouldn't go beyond 18.5 PSI. I should post my dyno graph here because normally the 3S-GTE will have a very flat torque curve and HP keeps climbing, but my torque was peaking around 4000 RPM and dropping quickly after that. Could have been cams but I think there was another limiting factor somewhere.
> 
> I'm a light car nut, my current ride is a '77 Toyota Celica. Thing weighs 2500 lb or so from the factory and I've got tons stripped out of it. Still deciding on what engine to go with, but with even 300 RWHP in a 2200 lb car I'll be laughing!


I had my car dyno'd by 3zero3 and MAC auto sport here in Denver and the average was 419.4 WHP.


----------



## AudiS5boarder

I'd be in a MTM tuned RS6 Avant if that car was state side. Something like 700 HP in an avant. I would not be able to pass it up.


----------



## Tech420

Looking at trading my SUV in for a Subaru VX Crosstrek. I know they are rather new, but does anyone have any experience with one? I like the fact it is AWD and gets good gas mileage.


----------



## kleraudio

Man i wish i had the dough to pick up a subie!


----------



## TheClash

2010 Chevy silverado crew cab with a topper. fantastic snowboarding/outdoor adventure vehicle. tons of room inside, tons of storage in the back and never shall the twain meet lol.

not the greatest on gas but not horrible either. I get about 21mpg usually. never stuck, never worried about it, never have gear packed in so tight i can't fit people in the truck.


----------



## binarypie

TheClash said:


> 2010 Chevy silverado crew cab with a topper. fantastic snowboarding/outdoor adventure vehicle. tons of room inside, tons of storage in the back and never shall the twain meet lol.
> 
> not the greatest on gas but not horrible either. I get about 21mpg usually. never stuck, never worried about it, never have gear packed in so tight i can't fit people in the truck.




If I didn't live in San Francsico I'd probably have a 4 door JK turned into a truck


----------



## TheClash

binarypie said:


> If I didn't live in San Francsico I'd probably have a 4 door JK turned into a truck


I am actually hoping to switch it to a taco in the near future.....I have twin 2 year old boys and hopefully another on the way so the truck as our only vehicle wont cut it. so may be down sizing to a taco and then some other sort of multiple passenger vehicle...i dread speaking the words mini van.....


----------



## CMSbored

Tech420 said:


> Looking at trading my SUV in for a Subaru VX Crosstrek. I know they are rather new, but does anyone have any experience with one? I like the fact it is AWD and gets good gas mileage.


its a 3100lb car with under 150 hp. if only we could have the turbo diesel


----------



## Tech420

CMSbored said:


> its a 3100lb car with under 150 hp. if only we could have the turbo diesel


I would love a turbo diesel, however we will never get that here in the US and adding a turbo to the current model will kill its excellent gas mileage. I drive an underpowered automatic SUV right now so it can't get much worse.


----------



## CMSbored

Tech420 said:


> I would love a turbo diesel, however we will never get that here in the US and adding a turbo to the current model will kill its excellent gas mileage. I drive an underpowered automatic SUV right now so it can't get much worse.


living at 7200 ft elevation and driving a 3500lb subaru fozzy with 165hp; i know the feeling.


----------



## snowklinger

I shall re-enter the thread again with my awesome honda civic because you are all such big fans of it! 

Relevant:

2600lbs
180 hp
8k rpm limit
30mpg

3rd gear 75mph over the passes bitches :cheeky4:

slower than a grandma in inclement weather (driver induced)


----------



## ShredLife

i want to decapitate lil wayne with a dual snowboard throwing star every time you post


----------



## ComeBack_Kid

snowklinger said:


> I shall re-enter the thread again with my awesome honda civic because you are all such big fans of it!
> 
> Relevant:
> 
> 2600lbs
> 180 hp
> 8k rpm limit
> 30mpg
> 
> 3rd gear 75mph over the passes bitches :cheeky4:
> 
> slower than a grandma in inclement weather (driver induced)




You keep trying to sell that thing as some awesome snow-destroying beast that conquers all terrain. 

You do know that no one believes you or cares, right? The only time Honda Civics impress anyone is when 6-year olds watch _Fast and Furious_.


----------



## mhaas

> You do know that no one believes you or cares, right?


Don't let them put you down! As guy who drives a geo prizm to the mountains, I appreciate someone who has the skill to make a little car work in the snow. 

Throw some chains on and put a hundred pounds of sand in the trunk and my four banger gets me where I need to go in the snow. 

Now keeping speed over the passes, thats another story...:thumbsdown: 

That being said, a taco might be in my future should I not be able to pass this years emissions test.


----------



## NWBoarder

mhaas said:


> Don't let them put you down! As guy who drives a geo prizm to the mountains, I appreciate someone who has the skill to make a little car work in the snow.
> 
> Throw some chains on and put a hundred pounds of sand in the trunk and my four banger gets me where I need to go in the snow.
> 
> Now keeping speed over the passes, thats another story...:thumbsdown:
> 
> That being said, a taco might be in my future should I not be able to pass this years emissions test.


Prizm drivers Unite! Lol! Seriously though, sand in the trunk? Truly un-necessary.  The Prizm holds down in the deep. I love my little 4-door 4 banger.


----------



## mixie

snowklinger said:


> I shall re-enter the thread again with my awesome honda civic because you are all such big fans of it!
> 
> Relevant:
> 
> 2600lbs
> 180 hp
> 8k rpm limit
> 30mpg
> 
> 3rd gear 75mph over the passes bitches :cheeky4:
> 
> slower than a grandma in inclement weather (driver induced)



My old car was a Honda Accord V6 coupe. It had 240hp at 3800 lbs. Fast as hell, could accelerate up a mtn pass with the AC blasting. I L O V E D that car. I still do love it but...

it sucked ASS in the snow. Driving that thing in the snow with chains was the suck. You're crazy.


now i have a forrester, non turbo. its seems sooo sluggish. I turn the AC off when going uphill  I need to fix the honda. I miss it.


----------



## mhaas

> Seriously though, sand in the trunk? Truly un-necessary.


Yep. I used to have a fish tailing-spinning out problem going downhill in the slick stuff. sand bags over the rear wheels seems to have solved that.


----------



## NWBoarder

mhaas said:


> Yep. I used to have a fish tailing-spinning out problem going downhill in the slick stuff. sand bags over the rear wheels seems to have solved that.


Fair enough, but that is definitely not a problem I have ran into. It still blows my mind just how truly capable my little Prizm is in the snow.


----------



## wrathfuldeity

2001 v40 wagon 2.0l, turbo, front wd, 3100 lbs, 160 hp, 26 mpg. with snow tires, works just fine as long as the road is plowed...low clearance has not been a problem yet.


----------



## IdahoFreshies

ComeBack_Kid said:


> You keep trying to sell that thing as some awesome snow-destroying beast that conquers all terrain.
> 
> You do know that no one believes you or cares, right? The only time Honda Civics impress anyone is when 6-year olds watch _Fast and Furious_.


:laugh: x2. 

nothing against you klinger, just your obsession with that civic


mhaas said:


> Don't let them put you down! As guy who drives a geo prizm to the mountains, I appreciate someone who has the skill to make a little car work in the snow.
> 
> Throw some chains on and put a hundred pounds of sand in the trunk and my four banger gets me where I need to go in the snow.
> 
> Now keeping speed over the passes, thats another story...:thumbsdown:
> 
> That being said, a taco might be in my future should I not be able to pass this years emissions test.


K props to you for considering a taco, but on the flip side it's people like you that piss me off on the mountain. I'm sorry, but i dont give a rats ass who you are, a snow covered mountain road is no place for a god dam geo prizm. It's people like you (and dip shit high school kids especially) that take your generic piece of crap 1 wheeler peelers up into the mountains and crash and get the road closed for everyone. Just venting


----------



## snowklinger

ComeBack_Kid said:


> You keep trying to sell that thing as some awesome snow-destroying beast that conquers all terrain.
> 
> You do know that no one believes you or cares, right? The only time Honda Civics impress anyone is when 6-year olds watch _Fast and Furious_.


You don't need to be insulting.

I posted pictures of the fucking llama for you, you fuck.

People who are internet postering, or have money to throw at more expensive vehicles and want to belittle me for what I drive can go fuck themselves, and I respond to the shit talk because my car is great!, gets me where I need to go with power, handling and economy. 

I'm not going to sit here and try to convince anyone, but I will certainly not sit back while you insult my car because you are on the internet.

I'm not a fan of the fast and furious shit, i'm not a gear head.

Sorry you didn't like the stats on my car, fuck you I'm snowboarding.


----------



## snowklinger

IdahoFreshies said:


> :laugh: x2.
> 
> nothing against you klinger, just your obsession with that civic
> 
> 
> K props to you for considering a taco, but on the flip side it's people like you that piss me off on the mountain. I'm sorry, but i dont give a rats ass who you are, a snow covered mountain road is no place for a god dam geo prizm. It's people like you (and dip shit high school kids especially) that take your generic piece of crap 1 wheeler peelers up into the mountains and crash and get the road closed for everyone. Just venting


Ok sorry I thought this thread was about our snowboarding vehicles, I enjoy being a part of this forum and theres only 2 things I do in this world as much as work, and those are drive in the mountains and snowboard.

I only have the one vehicle and dont tend to change when they work for me, I drive them into the ground, so whenever I chime in on the thread, its gonna be about my civic.

I'll go away now as clearly me and my car are not welcome here.


----------



## ComeBack_Kid

snowklinger said:


> You don't need to be insulting.
> 
> I posted pictures of the fucking llama for you, you fuck.
> 
> People who are internet postering, or have money to throw at more expensive vehicles and want to belittle me for what I drive can go fuck themselves, and I respond to the shit talk because my car is great!, gets me where I need to go with power, handling and economy.
> 
> I'm not going to sit here and try to convince anyone, but I will certainly not sit back while you insult my car because you are on the internet.
> 
> I'm not a fan of the fast and furious shit, i'm not a gear head.
> 
> Sorry you didn't like the stats on my car, fuck you I'm snowboarding.


LOL "insult your car"? It's a Honda Civic, it's not worth insulting...Or being proud of. It's a fine little commuter car that's reliable and good on gas. That's all it is, and that's OK. 

No one is insulting it, but no one believes it's good in snow, either, although you keep making posts making it out to be some mountain-climbing, all-terrain tank that plows through snow banks and tows semi-trucks out of ditches in the middle of blizzards.

Also, it's a little odd that you're mad right now. Letting strangers on an internet forum affect how you feel is weird.

PS- The llama was fucking awesome.


----------



## snowklinger

ComeBack_Kid said:


> LOL "insult your car"? It's a Honda Civic, it's not worth insulting...Or being proud of.


Really? I am proud of it, its mine and paid for.

You being a dick doesn't really affect how I feel but it doesn't exactly exonerate you does it?

You should probably put some kind of paramaters on what sorts of vehicles you are gonna accept in this thread or something. WTF is up with THAT?

Don't worry I will not bring my car back here as I have said.

I'm just making up stories driving this thing into the mountains to ride more than the rest of you.

Aaaaand I'll let u guys know with pics when I total it


----------



## Tech420

snowklinger said:


> , gets me where I need to go with power, handling and economy.


I'm sorry but the word power and Honda should never be referenced in the same sentence. I owned an SI a few years ago and it was quick for a little Civic, but it was still a Civic.


----------



## NWBoarder

IdahoFreshies said:


> :I'm sorry, but i dont give a rats ass who you are, a snow covered mountain road is no place for a god dam geo prizm. It's people like you (and dip shit high school kids especially) that take your generic piece of crap 1 wheeler peelers up into the mountains and crash and get the road closed for everyone. Just venting


You sir, have obviously NEVER driven a Geo Prizm in the snow. I laugh at others who can't go through what I do in my Prizm. Also, I'm not some dipshit HS kid. I've never crashed my Prizm in the snow, and I've been driving it in the mountains for years. I've seen plenty of SUV's and trucks, and vehicles both small and large crashed into snowbanks and railings, all while I just keep on cruising. In fact, I ususally end up driving me and my buddies cause they know that the Prizm will get them all there safe and sound, and in one piece. Don't hate the Geo just 'cause you don't know how to drive in the snow without 4WD. :cheeky4:


----------



## IdahoFreshies

NWBoarder said:


> You sir, have obviously NEVER driven a Geo Prizm in the snow. I laugh at others who can't go through what I do in my Prizm. Also, I'm not some dipshit HS kid. I've never crashed my Prizm in the snow, and I've been driving it in the mountains for years. I've seen plenty of SUV's and trucks, and vehicles both small and large crashed into snowbanks and railings, all while I just keep on cruising. In fact, I ususally end up driving me and my buddies cause they know that the Prizm will get them all there safe and sound, and in one piece. Don't hate the Geo just 'cause you don't know how to drive in the snow without 4WD. :cheeky4:


Ya know, I typed up a big ol response on my point of view but then said fuck it, it really doesent matter. In the winter i always carry my recovery strap, hitch receiver and d rings in case anyone, no matter what they drive is having a bad day. Because in the end it's just about getting up there safely and helping people out if you are able, and I'm fortunate enough to be able to help people should they need it. So I digress, be safe and have fun this winter.


----------



## NWBoarder

IdahoFreshies said:


> So I digress, be safe and have fun this winter.


You too. That's really what it all boils down to. And good on you for helping others who need it. :thumbsup: If you ever see a mint green Prizm with WA plates and a Seahawks magnet on the back, just know that I made it to ID to steal some of your pow.


----------



## poutanen

I'm ready to race you all to the hills! And then drive up them... :cheeky4:




























:cheeky4::cheeky4::cheeky4:


----------



## binarypie

poutanen said:


> I'm ready to race you all to the hills! And then drive up them... :cheeky4:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :cheeky4::cheeky4::cheeky4:


I can do that! Beat you to the top!


----------



## herzogone

poutanen said:


> I'm ready to race you all to the hills! And then drive up them... :cheeky4:


So are you Clarkson or Captain Slow? :cheeky4:

Anyhow, none of your rides can compare to mine (I'm sure you're all going to be jealous): :laugh:










The sticker job:










Someday this will be road worthy (until then it plows my driveway):










Really, the van does pretty well in the snow and they plow pretty well around here.


----------



## ComeBack_Kid

snowklinger said:


> Really? I am proud of it, its mine and paid for.
> 
> You being a dick doesn't really affect how I feel but it doesn't exactly exonerate you does it?
> 
> You should probably put some kind of paramaters on what sorts of vehicles you are gonna accept in this thread or something. WTF is up with THAT?
> 
> Don't worry I will not bring my car back here as I have said.
> 
> I'm just making up stories driving this thing into the mountains to ride more than the rest of you.
> 
> Aaaaand I'll let u guys know with pics when I total it


You just don't get it, do you? Here, try to follow with the rest of the class:

*No one cares about your shitty car.*

If you like it that's great, really. It doesn't change the fact that your endless posts about it are needy and sad. If you want to continue to sulk like a bitch because no one cares about your little car or how great you insist it is in snow, then that's on you. 

Alternatively, you could grow up and get over it.


----------



## JBthe3rd

Yakima and Blizzaks


----------



## poutanen

herzogone said:


> So are you Clarkson or Captain Slow? :cheeky4:
> 
> Anyhow, none of your rides can compare to mine (I'm sure you're all going to be jealous): :laugh:


I'm Clarkson taking a dump on the hitch toilet!!! 

The minivan is awesome! :laugh:

In all seriousness I'd love a LHD Hilux with the mods they did to it to get it to the magnetic north pole. Not sure why I'd want one or what I'd ever use it for, mostly just to drive through snow filled fields in my spare time I guess. :dunno:

But it'd be AWESOME!!!


----------



## ComeBack_Kid

JBthe3rd said:


> Yakima and Blizzaks


A great combo! :thumbsup:


----------



## dopamean

snowklinger said:


> I shall re-enter the thread again with my awesome honda civic because you are all such big fans of it!
> 
> Relevant:
> 
> 2600lbs
> 180 hp
> 8k rpm limit
> 30mpg
> 
> 3rd gear 75mph over the passes bitches :cheeky4:
> 
> slower than a grandma in inclement weather (driver induced)


This car rocks! After he picked me up @ the park-n-ride and we started mashing up I70, I swear at one point I looked over and it was Paul Walker driving instead of *snowklinger*! 

Really though, we made it up, had a great time snowboarding and made it back; and that's what it's all about!

Hooray for Honda!


----------



## t21

mixie said:


> My old car was a Honda Accord V6 coupe. It had 240hp at 3800 lbs. Fast as hell, could accelerate up a mtn pass with the AC blasting. I L O V E D that car. I still do love it but...
> 
> it sucked ASS in the snow. Driving that thing in the snow with chains was the suck. You're crazy.
> 
> 
> now i have a forrester, non turbo. its seems sooo sluggish. I turn the AC off when going uphill  I need to fix the honda. I miss it.


you SHOULD fix it. i drive an accord too(manual 4 cyl) and having snow tires and a couple of sandbags in the trunk really works. i live in montana so you gotta learn how to drive on snow I used to be stationed in WA STATE and i have to drive back in forth to MT and WA during winter and it sure made it much safer on I-90.


and for NWBoarder, i had a Geo metro back in 96-98 and with chains and sandbags it sure was a freaking blast driving on over a foot of snow in Bremerton/silverdale during the storm the day after x-mas in 97':laugh:


----------



## snowklinger

ComeBack_Kid said:


> You just don't get it, do you? Here, try to follow with the rest of the class:
> 
> *No one cares about your shitty car.*
> 
> If you like it that's great, really. It doesn't change the fact that your endless posts about it are needy and sad. If you want to continue to sulk like a bitch because no one cares about your little car or how great you insist it is in snow, then that's on you.
> 
> Alternatively, you could grow up and get over it.


I don't sulk, but you are a a fucking jerk. This is a thread about our snowboard vehicles.

I'm a bitch because I defend myself? 

I PARTICIPATE HERE

GO FUCK YOURSELF YOU FUCKING CUMSTAIN

I don't sulk, and I also don't get pushed around on the internet or IRL. What are u getting at? There is plenty of info on this site about who I really am. Calling me childish doesn't make it so.

GTFO

Maybe someone can explain to me why I should tolerate this guy regardless of whether you like my car. I'm always open to _constructive_ criticism. I know he's just being a useless troll and he's totally under my skin, but like I said, I'm just not one to get pushed around.

I just got home driving down a 7% incline in a snowstorm on i70 and came within a fucking matrix scene of getting taken out by some dickhead as he mashed the gas and went sideways backed into the middle median in front of me at about 60mph and then came forward into my lane just behind me crashing into the right wall as well and causing a pileup behind. Pretty drivey hot and bothered right now!


----------



## ComeBack_Kid

snowklinger said:


> I don't sulk, but you are a a fucking jerk. This is a thread about our snowboard vehicles.
> 
> I'm a bitch because I defend myself?
> 
> I PARTICIPATE HERE
> 
> GO FUCK YOURSELF YOU FUCKING CUMSTAIN
> 
> I don't sulk, and I also don't get pushed around on the internet or IRL. What are u getting at? There is plenty of info on this site about who I really am. Calling me childish doesn't make it so.
> 
> GTFO
> 
> Maybe someone can explain to me why I should tolerate this guy regardless of whether you like my car. I'm always open to _constructive_ criticism. I know he's just being a useless troll and he's totally under my skin, but like I said, I'm just not one to get pushed around.
> 
> I just got home driving down a 7% incline in a snowstorm on i70 and came within a fucking matrix scene of getting taken out by some dickhead as he mashed the gas and went sideways backed into the middle median in front of me at about 60mph and then came forward into my lane just behind me crashing into the right wall as well and causing a pileup behind. Pretty drivey hot and bothered right now!


----------



## Cormier

t21 said:


> you SHOULD fix it. i drive an accord too(manual 4 cyl) and having snow tires and a couple of sandbags in the trunk really works. i live in montana so you gotta learn how to drive on snow I used to be stationed in WA STATE and i have to drive back in forth to MT and WA during winter and it sure made it much safer on I-90.


Because sandbags in your trunk are going to help with traction in your front wheel drive car 

I'm just razzin you, my GF likes her accord too and doesn't have issues in the snow with good tires.


----------



## Clayton Bigsby

placing the sand bags in the trunk will only take more weight off of the front tires, even in a pickup truck you dont want the sandbags towards the back, you want to place them up against the cab to distribute the weight evenly over all 4 tires


----------



## t21

Clayton Bigsby said:


> placing the sand bags in the trunk will only take more weight off of the front tires, even in a pickup truck you dont want the sandbags towards the back, you want to place them up against the cab to distribute the weight evenly over all 4 tires


i understand what your saying. and i do place them even with the rear axle and no more than 2 bags about 60lbs each. it sligthly evens the weight all together plus driving smartly helps. though an all wheel drive would be better,financially its unaffordable i do have a GMC Jimmy 4WD but thats the wife's daily driver and mine is better on gas mileage:laugh:


----------



## NWBoarder

t21 said:


> and for NWBoarder, i had a Geo metro back in 96-98 and with chains and sandbags it sure was a freaking blast driving on over a foot of snow in Bremerton/silverdale during the storm the day after x-mas in 97':laugh:


That was a great storm. I had just gotten my license that summer and I was driving an 85 Nissan 720 Harbody with the Z engine. Needless to say, I got a ton of snow driving practice during that one. Drifting and donuts were so damn fun in that thing. And at 16, I didn't give 2 shits about what I did to my little beater truck.


----------



## mixie

snowklinger said:


> Pretty drivey hot and bothered right now!


near death experiences are always bad. Go smoke big bong hit. maybe 7. 


You and your civic are awesome. And you rock lovely turquoise boots. 

We just hate you because you already have how many days? I still have almost two weeks until I even see snow. It's in the 80s where I live.....at least that's what the weather report says. I am chained to my fucking desk for the next 11 days from sun up to well past sundown  

Now...that's all the nice I have in me for like,.....the rest of the year. I hope you're happy.


----------



## snowklinger

mixie said:


> near death experiences are always bad. Go smoke big bong hit. maybe 7.
> 
> 
> You and your civic are awesome. And you rock lovely turquoise boots.
> 
> We just hate you because you already have how many days? I still have almost two weeks until I even see snow. It's in the 80s where I live.....at least that's what the weather report says. I am chained to my fucking desk for the next 11 days from sun up to well past sundown
> 
> Now...that's all the nice I have in me for like,.....the rest of the year. I hope you're happy.


I love you and your soldier-at-life attitude Mixie! I don't need anyone to like my car I just wanted to play with all the rest of the kids!

If you make it to CO for shredden we will have to enjoy some laps and safety meetings my friend.

I know it may not mean like much, but most people these days don't even know what a good days work is like
(much less a bunch in a row), and I always respect someone who obviously works as hard as you do, regardless of what it is or how much you hate it. :thumbsup:


----------



## t21

NWBoarder said:


> That was a great storm. I had just gotten my license that summer and I was driving an 85 Nissan 720 Harbody with the Z engine. Needless to say, I got a ton of snow driving practice during that one. Drifting and donuts were so damn fun in that thing. And at 16, I didn't give 2 shits about what I did to my little beater truck.


yes it was! no work for me, PSNS was closed for a week. I see that your in Port Orchard, we use to live up in Conifer park during my shore duty in PSNS(94-98) and i walked to the gas station at the corner of Jackson and Lund to catch the work van. we had one car at that time until we moved to Jackson park navy housing. then the wife went back to work so thats how the Geo metro came into the picture. wow! how time flies you were 16 then huh?! damn i feel old


----------



## snowklinger

Snowolf said:


> Coming from a professional driver with 22 years and almost 2 million miles of accident free driving semi pulling double trailers in the PNW and western Canada in every condition possible, I can unequivocally confirm that this generalization has a flip side. I have seen just as many if not more dumbasses in 4X4 pickups and big SUV's driving like idiots, crashing, closing the road and usually killing someone else in the process! When these people fuck up it usually is more spectacular and keeps your road closed for a much longer time.
> 
> It's the Indian, not the arrow. Skill and common senses trumps equipment every time. Having said that, I drive a pickup when not driving a semi and in deep unplowed snow it is a better tool for the job than a small car. The problem I see with the average pickup and SUV driver is they think they are invincible and overdrive their skill level and that if the vehicle.
> 
> On a plowed icy road, I actually think the small FWD car handles better than a large heavy pickup with a high center of gravity. It all comes down to the driver.
> 
> Which brings me to this shit storm with Snowklinger and comeback. Comeback, we have had this conversation before in this thread a few years back. Your tone is always caustic and incendiary. You seem to start fights in almost every thread you become engaged in. Do us all a favor and think about other people may react and tone it down. Not every post has to end with "you idiot" ( even when you don't write it your tone still says it).
> 
> Snowklinger, don't react, respond. It's cool that you are so capable navigating your car on these shit roads but don't let someone who disagrees with you in a trollish manner allow you to loose your control and stoop to that same level in your responses. There are plenty of people who will agree with you that your car is just fine in the snow and plenty who will not. If it works for you that is all that is important. Personally up here because of the depth and density if our snow, combined with the fact ODOT is incompetent at plowing roads, I feel better in a heavy high clearance truck.
> 
> Keep it in perspective folks. Bottom line is we are talking about a chunk of steel and plastic with 4 wheels that gets you from point A to point B. The rude you are defending to the death is going to a pile of scrap metal in the junk yard soon and you will have long forgotten it. This thread has had a long run; it would be a shame to lock it down because folks can't act like adults and treat each other with some respect.
> 
> I have never understood the level of passion people have over car talk....:dunno:


I'm scared to death when its wet and cold out. Fear > skill imo lolz

I need a truck for bc and summer trailhead access, but CO just makes too much money to allow resorts to be inaccessible (so it seems).

I apologize for stooping to the level that was brought.

As I have stated, all I wanted was to play with the other kids.

Its hard to imagine responding differently to someone telling me that my humble possessions "are nothing to be proud of". That set me off and just because you tell me to chill and I'm chill, well....its BS.

I'm not trying to get in the last word and I appreciate the heads up, but when fools come at me, there will be some lame ass bullshit for sure. I defend my cave and fire.

geo drivers know wassup haah :laugh:


----------



## ComeBack_Kid

Snowolf said:


> Coming from a professional driver with 22 years and almost 2 million miles of accident free driving semis pulling double trailers in the PNW and western Canada in every condition possible, I can unequivocally confirm that this generalization has a flip side. I have seen just as many if not more dumbasses in 4X4 pickups and big SUV's driving like idiots, crashing, closing the road and usually killing someone else in the process! When these people fuck up it usually is more spectacular and keeps your road closed for a much longer time.
> 
> It's the Indian, not the arrow. Skill and common sense trumps equipment every time. Having said that, I drive a pickup when not driving a semi and in deep unplowed snow it is a better tool for the job than a small car. The problem I see with the average pickup and SUV driver is they think they are invincible and overdrive their skill level and the actual capability of their vehicle.
> 
> On a plowed icy road, I actually think the small FWD car handles better than a large heavy pickup with a high center of gravity. It all comes down to the driver.
> 
> Which brings me to this shit storm with Snowklinger and Comeback. Comeback, we have had this conversation before in this thread a few years back. Your tone is always caustic and incendiary. You seem to start fights in almost every thread you become engaged in. Do us all a favor and think about how other people may react and tone it down. Not every post has to end with "you idiot" ( even when you don't write it, your tone still says it).
> 
> Snowklinger, don't react, respond. It's cool that you are so capable navigating your car on these shit roads but don't let someone who disagrees with you in a trollish manner allow you to loose your control and stoop to that same level in your responses. There are plenty of people who will agree with you that your car is just fine in the snow and plenty who will not. If it works for you that is all that is important. Personally up here because of the depth and density of our snow, combined with the fact ODOT is incompetent at plowing roads, I feel better in a heavy high clearance truck.
> 
> Keep it in perspective folks. Bottom line is we are talking about a chunk of steel and plastic with 4 wheels that gets you from point A to point B. The rude you are defending to the death is going to a pile of scrap metal in the junk yard soon and you will have long forgotten it. This thread has had a long run; it would be a shame to lock it down because folks can't act like adults and treat each other with some respect.
> 
> I have never understood the level of passion people have over car talk....:dunno:


You are right (except for your lack of passion about cars, we should ALL have that . Anyways, some people clearly take the opinions of strangers on the internet waaaay too seriously and it really hurts their feelings. I'll be more reticent of that. 

Always a pleasure hearing from you SnoWolf. 

PS-Thanks for your posts about riding backcountry in AZ (I think it was your posts anyway), my buddy and I took a couple of hints from one of your threads last year and found some sick powder 3 days after a big snowfall. Good lookin out. :thumbsup:


----------



## IdahoFreshies

Snowolf said:


> Coming from a professional driver with 22 years and almost 2 million miles of accident free driving semis pulling double trailers in the PNW and western Canada in every condition possible, I can unequivocally confirm that this generalization has a flip side. I have seen just as many if not more dumbasses in 4X4 pickups and big SUV's driving like idiots, crashing, closing the road and usually killing someone else in the process! When these people fuck up it usually is more spectacular and keeps your road closed for a much longer time.
> 
> It's the Indian, not the arrow. Skill and common sense trumps equipment every time. Having said that, I drive a pickup when not driving a semi and in deep unplowed snow it is a better tool for the job than a small car. The problem I see with the average pickup and SUV driver is they think they are invincible and overdrive their skill level and the actual capability of their vehicle.
> 
> On a plowed icy road, I actually think the small FWD car handles better than a large heavy pickup with a high center of gravity. It all comes down to the driver.
> 
> Which brings me to this shit storm with Snowklinger and Comeback. Comeback, we have had this conversation before in this thread a few years back. Your tone is always caustic and incendiary. You seem to start fights in almost every thread you become engaged in. Do us all a favor and think about how other people may react and tone it down. Not every post has to end with "you idiot" ( even when you don't write it, your tone still says it).
> 
> Snowklinger, don't react, respond. It's cool that you are so capable navigating your car on these shit roads but don't let someone who disagrees with you in a trollish manner allow you to loose your control and stoop to that same level in your responses. There are plenty of people who will agree with you that your car is just fine in the snow and plenty who will not. If it works for you that is all that is important. Personally up here because of the depth and density of our snow, combined with the fact ODOT is incompetent at plowing roads, I feel better in a heavy high clearance truck.
> 
> Keep it in perspective folks. Bottom line is we are talking about a chunk of steel and plastic with 4 wheels that gets you from point A to point B. The rude you are defending to the death is going to a pile of scrap metal in the junk yard soon and you will have long forgotten it. This thread has had a long run; it would be a shame to lock it down because folks can't act like adults and treat each other with some respect.
> 
> I have never understood the level of passion people have over car talk....:dunno:


lets go with that.
I ended my involvement in this little argument for good with my post about having the tow strap and telling NW boarder to have fun and drive safe.



snowolf, im glad you showed up. Im eagerly awaiting a response to that pm I sent you


----------



## IdahoFreshies

Snowolf said:


> Yep! Not ignoring you; just spent a week in the sun down in my home state of Arizona! Three days ago I was hiking in the desert in 95 degree weather; now I am dealing with 43 and rain....:thumbsdown:


haha i know. I put them together when I saw your picture thread with all of your shots of hiking through that canyon. That looked awesome! I honestly didn't know arizona was that beautiful looking either! Good time to go now though, when its not 1000000 degrees. Sucks you had to go back to 43 and rainy, not even good winter weather.


----------



## ComeBack_Kid

Snowolf said:


> Stoked about your getting the goodies! Kachina Peaks Wilderness has intense terrain and if you time it right, the snow can be epic. Just be careful and follow good BC protocol as the San Fransisco Peaks are the real deal and produce devastating avalanches. That one down Abinaeu Canyon a decade ago was biblical in it's destruction!
> 
> Inner Basin out to Lockett Meadow is the shit for splitboarding. My short term goal though it to drop off the north side of Humphrey's into Abinaeu Canyon. Have to arrange sled support for that one though!


I was surprised at how sick the snow was, considering:

a) I never knew AZ had legit backcountry riding (or any kind of riding, really)
b) how bad a snow year it was for everyone out West

My buddy knew the area well, and after I pointed him to your posts, he came up with a plan. 2 days later, we were snow-shoeing up with our boards in tow... I don't know the area and it was my first time riding in AZ, but I think it was on the same mountain as Snow Bowl, but maybe a different side? Anyways, it was a nice half-day adventure and the ride down was EPIC. So much untouched snow, a little crusty on top, but surprisingly fluffy underneath. The tree run section of our ride down was siiiiick! The hike out wasn't even bad either.

Anyways, not to digress from the topic of the thread, but thanks again for the insight, we had a great time.


----------



## binarypie

SHOW ME YOUR CAHS :laugh:


----------



## qwezxc12

'12 Rubi w/6-speed & tow package. Hardtop keeps me toasty in the winter. It's my 2nd Wrangler; I keep coming back because I love 'em.


----------



## krankedmusic

Running a Toyota Rav4 4WD never got stuck. Even in Quebec after 26cm of fresh snow 4 people in the car + gear. Was still able to drive on the highway with out much trouble at 90kph. Picture was my kite boarding trip but it was the same setup with a trailer hitch snowboard rack.


----------



## snowklinger

krankedmusic said:


> Running a Toyota Rav4 4WD never got stuck. Even in Quebec after 26cm of fresh snow 4 people in the car + gear. Was still able to drive on the highway with out much trouble at 90kph. Picture was my kite boarding trip but it was the same setup with a trailer hitch snowboard rack.


I wanna get my wife one of these even though she thinks she just wants another civic when hers dies lol.


----------



## krankedmusic

snowklinger said:


> I wanna get my wife one of these even though she thinks she just wants another civic when hers dies lol.


Came from a Civic DX to this the Rav4. The Civic was stolen, only reason I got car lol. Civic are okay for city driving but if you got lots of things to bring lots of things or just want to drive though anything but deep mud I highly recommend this car. It sits much taller and all round more comfortable.


----------



## snowklinger

krankedmusic said:


> Came from a Civic DX to this the Rav4. The Civic was stolen, only reason I got car lol. Civic are okay for city driving but if you got lots of things to bring lots of things or just want to drive though anything but deep mud I highly recommend this car. It sits much taller and all round more comfortable.


If I can trick her into moving to the mountains the car will be even easier hehe. It maybe our next car regardless.


----------



## binarypie

qwezxc12 said:


> '12 Rubi w/6-speed & tow package. Hardtop keeps me toasty in the winter. It's my 2nd Wrangler; I keep coming back because I love 'em.


+1 Sir 

10char


----------



## seriouscat

snowklinger said:


> I wanna get my wife one of these even though she thinks she just wants another civic when hers dies lol.


Civic dies?


----------



## snowklinger

seriouscat said:


> Civic dies?


Yea it may never happen. Replaced front struts for the 2nd time recently, did timing chain, water pump, belts and seals....at 130k ready for another 130k.


----------



## Tech420

snowklinger said:


> Yea it may never happen. Replaced front struts for the 2nd time recently, did timing chain, water pump, belts and seals....at 130k ready for another 130k.


If it only has 130k you're not going to be getting her a new car anytime soon, those things don't die :laugh:


----------



## Toecutter

A big storm system is coming through right now!


----------



## MarshallV82

The old Buick has been rear ended by some douche with no insurance. :sad: 

Anyway, I've been looking at getting a 2006+ Infiniti M45 (AWD 3.5V6). Anyone have any experience with these cars? I had a 1999 Q45 years ago and I loved it, I've always wanted to get back in an Infiniti. Found a White 2006 Infiniti M35 3.5V6 AWD for $14,000~. has 47K on it, I love the RWD cars but with my addiction AWD is the practical way to go...


I've got a 4x4 truck for the really bad days, but I prefer driving a car for my daily commutes and to the mountain if it's not a total shit show out there. Since it doesn't snow in CO anymore I guess I don't have to worry about that. 

Thanks!


----------



## philadendron

My wife's 2010 Nissan Rogue SL AWD is our go-to snow vehicle. It just has the stock tires on it, but it's gotten us through some pretty tough conditions. At Solitude last year, we had an epic storm day and people were getting stuck in the parking lot. I turned the Rogue on, shifted down to L, and drove out like I was driving to the Prom. It's cheap and the Nissan OEM all weather floor mats are awesome for snow.

It's also a heck of a lot better in the snow than my rear wheel drive BMW 335. Going up into Little Cottonwood in a storm in that thing would be suicide. hmy:


----------



## snowklinger

philadendron said:


> ... and the Nissan OEM all weather floor mats are awesome for snow.


noted
:sarcasm:


----------



## Guest

Some quick IPHONE photos.........


IMG_0611 by golfer1659, on Flickr



IMG_0612 by golfer1659, on Flickr


IMG_0613 by golfer1659, on Flickr


----------



## SnowOwl

golfer1659 said:


> Some quick IPHONE photos.........
> 
> 
> IMG_0611 by golfer1659, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_0612 by golfer1659, on Flickr
> 
> 
> IMG_0613 by golfer1659, on Flickr


you sicken me. that is all


----------



## Njnotorious92

Who will catch it first....


----------



## IdahoFreshies

Some recent pics from the beginning of this winter

Out playing, wheeling in the snow







































Got a little cocky comming down from the hill last weekend, went to climb this steep and slick trail and got royally stuck when my truck slid back sideways right off the trail and was tipping bad in the soft stuff. Thank god for the jeep driving by that I was able to wave down! :bowdown:


----------



## Honey Badger

2005 Yellow 350Z. I didn't snowboard at the time when I bought it. It takes immense amounts of force to wedge one snowboard into that car. It goes over my head from the "trunk" to straight over my head/shifter. Here is an old picture before I took apart the front. 

Here's an old picture from a day of parking garage drifting. It looks a bit different now, but it is what it is.


----------



## DrnknZag

^^Where do you live that a Z can get you to the mountains? Definitely wouldn't happen here in the PNW.


----------



## Toecutter

DrnknZag said:


> ^^Where do you live that a Z can get you to the mountains? Definitely wouldn't happen here in the PNW.


Yeah man, that car wouldn't make it even half way to the hill.


----------



## poutanen

IdahoFreshies said:


> Some recent pics from the beginning of this winter
> 
> Out playing, wheeling in the snow


Sweet! Always love to see some Toys out on the trail. Time for a winch maybe?!?


----------



## LyGuy

2013 Genesis Coupe 2.0T, not the best choice as a snowboarding vehicle but I should be fine with these winter tires. As a GT car its great with so at least my 2-hour commute to the hill is more bearable, plus it has buttwarmers lol. Wanted a WRX before but couldn't justify the high cost of a used one here in Toronto =S


----------



## jetboat

I have a few..
land rover discovery: unreliable gas hog 12mpg, awesome in the snow
audi a4 1.8t quattro: with 4 studded tires unstoppable, good mileage 25mpg, unreliable
chicks dig these euro cars!!

dodge 2500 4x4 diesel: whats snow?,17mpg, does not warm up quik and stinks up the parking lot bad.. only ******* girls look twice. I leave it hooked up to the boat.

being a master auto tech for the last 21yrs i have some suggestions:
subaru.. you cannot kill em, amazing in the snow, cheap, lots of room
toyota/lexus are the best cars built in the world for reliability etc..
honda/acura are also very good
if you are going to invest lots of cash into a car you might think twice b4 u get the look at me euro car. Or have deep pockets for endless repairs.


----------



## KIRKRIDER

jetboat said:


> subaru.. you cannot kill em, amazing in the snow, cheap, lots of room
> t


:yahoo::bowdown:


----------



## ComeBack_Kid

jetboat said:


> being a master auto tech for the last 21yrs i have some suggestions:
> subaru.. you cannot kill em, amazing in the snow, cheap, lots of room
> toyota/lexus are the best cars built in the world for reliability etc..
> honda/acura are also very good
> if you are going to invest lots of cash into a car you might think twice b4 u get the look at me euro car. Or have deep pockets for endless repairs.


It's always nice to hear this from mechanics, techs, and industry people, and anyone who is looking to get a new vehicle should pay attention to your advice. I've owned a bunch of Toyotas and a couple of Subarus and currently own a Lexus; they are all exceptionally reliable vehicles. Just about everyone I know who own Euro/American cars is in the shop a lot more than those who own Japanese vehicles.


----------



## Magnum626

I love my subaru. Here it is in summer mode.


----------



## Guest

jetboat said:


> I have a few..
> land rover discovery: unreliable gas hog 12mpg, awesome in the snow
> audi a4 1.8t quattro: with 4 studded tires unstoppable, good mileage 25mpg, unreliable
> chicks dig these euro cars!!
> 
> dodge 2500 4x4 diesel: whats snow?,17mpg, does not warm up quik and stinks up the parking lot bad.. only ******* girls look twice. I leave it hooked up to the boat.
> 
> being a master auto tech for the last 21yrs i have some suggestions:
> subaru.. you cannot kill em, amazing in the snow, cheap, lots of room
> toyota/lexus are the best cars built in the world for reliability etc..
> honda/acura are also very good
> if you are going to invest lots of cash into a car you might think twice b4 u get the look at me euro car. Or have deep pockets for endless repairs.




Ive seen many modded Subaru engines pop........stock, I agree though.


----------



## SnowOwl

golfer1659 said:


> Ive seen many modded Subaru engines pop........stock, I agree though.


Anything with mods is goin to pop soon enough, that's a gimme.


----------



## DrnknZag

tylerkat89 said:


> Anything with mods is goin to pop soon enough, that's a gimme.


Not necessarily. It's really dependent on a lot of factors. Quality of work/parts/tuning, types of mods, regular maintenance, and most importantly how you drive the car. My WRX has over 100,000 miles on it, 80,000 of those miles with 65% more HP than stock and all I've had to do is regular maintenance :knockonwood:. I've seen a lot of stock engines explode with less miles than my wagon.

Also, the turbo Subaru engines are WAY more bulletproof than their n/a motors. A Subaru tech always tells me how crazy it is to see so many more n/a cars come in with bad engines than the turbo engines.


----------



## SnowOwl

DrnknZag said:


> Not necessarily. It's really dependent on a lot of factors. Quality of work/parts/tuning, types of mods, regular maintenance, and most importantly how you drive the car. My WRX has over 100,000 miles on it, 80,000 of those miles with 65% more HP than stock and all I've had to do is regular maintenance :knockonwood:. I've seen a lot of stock engines explode with less miles than my wagon.
> 
> Also, the turbo Subaru engines are WAY more bulletproof than their n/a motors. A Subaru tech always tells me how crazy it is to see so many more n/a cars come in with bad engines than the turbo engines.


Quality = everything. Unfortunately a lot of mods don't go consistently with quality


----------



## mikeinaus

i dont know if id say that. most performance parts (mods) are much higher quality then oem. you get what you pay for though. cheap parts = unreliable.

certain year subarus had alot of problems with head gaskets. i THINK it was 2002-2008 models (around those years). theyve also had alot of problems with there automatic transmissions (some models).

i was about to buy a 2001 audi a4 quattro 1.8t 5-speed. its an awesome car for winter/summer driving. unfortunately i broke my hand and had to have surgery and ive been off work for over 3 months and had to support myself with my car money . there not super reliable but if you stay on top of maintenance and can do repairs yourself there not much more expensive then your average car.


----------



## DrnknZag

tylerkat89 said:


> Quality = everything. Unfortunately a lot of mods don't go consistently with quality


So true. I laugh my ass off at people who buy knockoff parts then complain when they explode within month.

90% of the upgrades I have on my car are actual OEM Subaru parts off different cars. The 10% true aftermarket parts are from top tier manufacturers (who typically supply OEM parts to car manufacturers).

Tuning is HUGE too. The quickest way to grenade an engine is a flaw in the tuning. If you try to do it yourself without fully knowing what you're doing or have a budget tuner try to do it, you're begging for problems. My car has been tuned and retuned by one of the most highly recommended Subaru tuners in the states. I wouldn't trust my car anywhere else.

Oh and all the wrench work is done by ME. That way I KNOW it's been done right.


----------



## East§ide

my main man Sarge


----------



## poutanen

DrnknZag said:


> Tuning is HUGE too. The quickest way to grenade an engine is a flaw in the tuning. If you try to do it yourself without fully knowing what you're doing or have a budget tuner try to do it, you're begging for problems. My car has been tuned and retuned by one of the most highly recommended Subaru tuners in the states. I wouldn't trust my car anywhere else.


Yep... First guy to get 1000 HP out of a Supra 2JZ-GTE on stock internals said the key is PERFECT tuning. 

I spent $700 at the dyno just getting the WOT maps tuned on my MR2, and then I self tuned the mid-range maps. She put down 290 hp at the rear wheels and 290 lb-ft of torque, and I heard a few weeks ago from the guy I sold it to it's still going strong. :yahoo:


----------



## longboard16

Now you need a real Dodge to get to the mountain!!!

















These were at a hotel I was at in Wichita one Spring. There are used to chase tornadoes and get hit by baseball size hail. I think it can bounce of a few snow banks and still get to the resort.


----------



## krankedmusic

longboard16 said:


> Now you need a real Dodge to get to the mountain!!!
> 
> View attachment 9327
> 
> 
> View attachment 9328
> 
> 
> These were at a hotel I was at in Wichita one Spring. There are used to chase tornadoes and get hit by baseball size hail. I think it can bounce of a few snow banks and still get to the resort.


lol not sure how piratical that would be, but I like it. What is up with that PCV Pipe??


----------



## jetboat

I get my cars broken. Sometimes get lucky and its a japanese car. But usually its a eurogarbagecan. Yes the subie 2.5 had head gasket issues and leak oil like an old ford truck. i made a lot of money fixing them but they could withstand severe overheats, very poor maintenance and still run like new for 300k miles easy. never even consider american cars as viable transportation and they r ugly yard art.


----------



## MikeCL

My 97 Subaru Outback with the EJ25D  I changed the headgaskets year before last it really started overheating, it got so bad it would overheat almost all the time when I AC was on.. SO I pulled the motor myself and did the headgaskets, since I was off from work for a week and I already had all my parts why not? The best was was people walking down the street came up to me saying they were impressed which was kinda odd at first, maybe it was because the motor was still on the engine lift? Anyways got the new replacement gaskets from the dealer and had the heats resurfaced and now I'm a few hundred away from 250,000.

And this past summer I ended up dropping a lower mileage Forester transmission in because of an issue with 5th gear and it was just cheaper to get that then rebuild, took a drive up to NH and picked one up for $300 and had that installed in about 4 hours pretty easy stuff, next year I'm repainting and doing some other minor work.

I do miss my 03 Forester XS but I had to get rid of it


----------



## Toecutter

Last week after a day of steady snowfall my WRX was covered:


----------



## MikeCL

Lucky! I'm glad it's been a little mild right now because I need new tires next month.


----------



## Zenhugh

Our mountain starts at city level so I'm just driving a Nissan Tida with studded winter tyres however next year we are thinking of upgrading to a Subaru XV crossover (in orange of course). I love the Subraru's and always hire them in NZ for the long climbs up to the resorts.
Has anyone driven the new XV's?


----------



## Toecutter

MikeCL said:


> Lucky! I'm glad it's been a little mild right now because I need new tires next month.


I'm trying out some new Continental Extreme Winter Contacts and they've proven themselves to be awesome. I highly recommend!


----------



## Sincraft

I have an 06 nissan frontier that I had the day they brought it down off the car carrier. I've had several sets of tires on this vehicle including studded snow tires. To date, my michelin all seasons seem to be the best for side to side confidence however, I do slip and slide a bit going uphill under packed down once plowed snow. IE: slick from being packed down, and still enough snow there to hinder tire > road contact. 

I have to imagine there are better tires that I could use during the winter. My last set of winter tires were some continentals that were rated good but to me, the all seasons felt better.

my wife's altima, normally a car known to be good in the snow, SUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUCKS in the snow. I put blizzaks on there and they sucked. I then put the general brand on there which were top rated, and they were nothing great either. Compare to her all season, they are thousands of times better, but compared to other front wheel drive cars we have had, this is the worst one with or without snow tires in the snow.

I think it's because she has a lower profile (60's) and a wider tire than you would normally get on a front wheel drive sedan. Normally, these are 70's and thinner tires. Brand new tires and the treads just dont seem that deep, even with snow tires. Because of this, I will likely never buy another altima even though they are a good car for the money. I would likely pay the extra for a Subaru next time.


----------



## mhaas

I recently "upgraded" to a 98 Fontier 4X4. She is somewhat underpowered going up the steep stuff, but I knew that going in. I wanted a four banger to save gas (23-24 MPG HWY) and I have a work truck I can use if I ever need to haul or tow. So far so good in the snow/ice when I put her in 4WD but the truck drives abismally on slick stuff in RWD. All season tires. Manual everything, no bells and no whistles. Less stuff to break down. Just the way I like it.


----------



## MikeCL

Toecutter said:


> I'm trying out some new Continental Extreme Winter Contacts and they've proven themselves to be awesome. I highly recommend!


Year before last I ran some firestone winter force tires, those tires kicked ass! I was going up and down streets with 6-7" of snow, I made about $80 one night just pushing people down streets and getting someone home. I was driving once home and the snow was pretty much melted on the highway, but I was in the 3rd lane where it does not drain right and doing about 70 and I hit some standing water... whoa.. not only did it cover my whole windshield I never felt it hydroplane but I went from like 70 to 50 in like 2 seconds.

I hope it will stay kinda mild for the first few weeks in Jan because I will get the tires on they are down on the wear bars now I'm more concerned about stopping now then moving.


----------



## Tech420

Zenhugh said:


> Our mountain starts at city level so I'm just driving a Nissan Tida with studded winter tyres however next year we are thinking of upgrading to a Subaru XV crossover (in orange of course). I love the Subraru's and always hire them in NZ for the long climbs up to the resorts.
> Has anyone driven the new XV's?


Just got one about 2 weeks ago and I absolutely LOVE it. Took it up to Killington right after the heavy storm they got and had no issues. Car is perfect for all the things I do.


----------



## Zenhugh

Tech420 said:


> Just got one about 2 weeks ago and I absolutely LOVE it. Took it up to Killington right after the heavy storm they got and had no issues. Car is perfect for all the things I do.


That's great to hear. How are they for power considering it's a small engine?


----------



## daymo

2010 jeep wrangler gets me up north and with the 4 doors I can't the rest of the crew up there too :laugh:


----------



## destroy

Sincraft said:


> I have an 06 nissan frontier that I had the day they brought it down off the car carrier. I've had several sets of tires on this vehicle including studded snow tires. To date, my michelin all seasons seem to be the best for side to side confidence however, I do slip and slide a bit going uphill under packed down once plowed snow. IE: slick from being packed down, and still enough snow there to hinder tire > road contact.
> 
> I have to imagine there are better tires that I could use during the winter. My last set of winter tires were some continentals that were rated good but to me, the all seasons felt better.
> 
> my wife's altima, normally a car known to be good in the snow, SUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUCKS in the snow. I put blizzaks on there and they sucked. I then put the general brand on there which were top rated, and they were nothing great either. Compare to her all season, they are thousands of times better, but compared to other front wheel drive cars we have had, this is the worst one with or without snow tires in the snow.
> 
> I think it's because she has a lower profile (60's) and a wider tire than you would normally get on a front wheel drive sedan. Normally, these are 70's and thinner tires. Brand new tires and the treads just dont seem that deep, even with snow tires. Because of this, I will likely never buy another altima even though they are a good car for the money. I would likely pay the extra for a Subaru next time.


Common trend in modern cars. Larger wheels, thinner sidewalls, wider tread. It has its advantages for sure, but everything is a balance. Too far one way, another part tends to suffer. With metric tire sizes the only way to know for sure what changes you'll see from one tire to another is to punch it into a tire size calculator.

Nokians are generally regarded as the best snow tires you can get without going into expensive specialty types. Trust the Fins!

Personal note - Just finished doing brakes all around, only to smash my old Benz a little on the thick ice in the parking lot on the mountain the other night. Central locking system and a few other things went out at the same time on top of already needing a wheel bearing and a couple other small front end bits. Sigh. Not enough time to play mechanic and chase snow at the same time!


----------



## binarypie

daymo said:


> 2010 jeep wrangler gets me up north and with the 4 doors I can't the rest of the crew up there too :laugh:


Wranglers are where it's at


----------



## BlackhawkDriver

1997 Hyundai sonata with about 270000 km on it for me right now. it does terrible in the snow, terrible in the rain, terrible in the dry. Its a pretty shitty car but I can coax it to get me most places. the main advantage is I only paid about 900 bucks for it and the way the Koreans drive so bad, when I get into accidents I could car less as long as she still runs. haha. plus i haven't even changed the oil in like 2 years.


----------



## Tech420

Zenhugh said:


> That's great to hear. How are they for power considering it's a small engine?


I think it has plenty of pep around town and I have no issues making passes on the highway. It's faster than my old Acura MDX so I'm enjoying that. I have the 5 speed and I think it's a fun car to drive.


----------



## StimulisRK

03 Civic Si 120,000 miles. Winterforce tires on old 14" rims. Thule rack with Inno ski/board attachments.

I'm staying up in Vermont this winter and so far no issues for being lowered 2" :thumbsup:


----------



## snowklinger

:thumbsup:


StimulisRK said:


> 03 Civic Si 120,000 miles. Winterforce tires on old 14" rims. Thule rack with Inno ski/board attachments.
> 
> I'm staying up in Vermont this winter and so far no issues for being lowered 2" :thumbsup:


:thumbsup:

:yahoo:


----------



## binarypie

StimulisRK said:


> 03 Civic Si 120,000 miles. Winterforce tires on old 14" rims. Thule rack with Inno ski/board attachments.
> 
> I'm staying up in Vermont this winter and so far no issues for being lowered 2"


That is because Vermont does a pretty good job of getting the salt and sand on the road 

Clearance isn't an issue like it can be driving in other places.


----------



## MikeCL

lets see if this works


----------



## SnowOwl

MikeCL said:


> lets see if this works


Rollin on spares. Thug Lyfe


----------



## MikeCL

lol those are not spares, I painted the wheels black, but I've got to power coat them in a few weeks.


----------



## Chris

2008 Chevy suburban, leather heated seats and XM radio. Coffee and I'm good to go.


----------



## SnowOwl

MikeCL said:


> lol those are not spares, I painted the wheels black, but I've got to power coat them in a few weeks.


I was kidding. I actually just got a_*NEW*_ set of 4 GoodYear Wrangler RT/s All-terrains for $120! F***** steal :yahoo::thumbsup:


----------



## MikeCL

Hah that's a pretty damn good deal! I need to get my Yakima rack, I got too much crap in the car and I think a set of 4 plus shipping from tire rack is going to be like $303 or someplace around that number.

Not too bad.. Now those summer tires...


----------



## Tech420




----------



## hnic514

'10 audi a6 s-line, never been stuck anywhere!


----------



## AIRider

Here's my next ride. 










Audi Q3 Vail.

Should be around 35/40k when it comes over, a direct competitor to the BMW X1. I want mine as a TDI Quattro.


----------



## Weipim

ohhh man looks fucking sweet


----------



## Iowa_kid

Gmc 2500hd duramax.. Gets me to any place I need to get to.. Holds plenty of gear


----------



## gstar7

parents ford raptor

when i am allowed to drive it


----------



## Magnum626

Tech420 said:


>



I gotta see one of those in person still.

How's it drive and how much room is in there compared to lets say a forester?


----------



## Backcountry

Tech420 said:


>


That's real nice!
Looks really cool:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## jennifer

We drive my husbands 2007 Dodge Charger. Have driven it to our "local" mountain, and in Tahoe. It does ok. 

I drive a 2007 Chevy Impala....and it is the biggest POS when it comes to snow or ice. It is a scary ass death trap. Drove it up to Bass Lake for vacation once when there was some snow on the ground. Traction control went crazy, car sliding all over the place. With or without traction control on the car just seemed to want to send me to my death My husband was driving his car right ahead of me and he had no problem. 

I just have my basic all weather tires on it...and my tire shop didnt think new tires would help the situation. We have both owned our cars since they were new....my car will be the first we replace, looking into something with 3rd row seating and 4wd for my next ride


----------



## liner

08 subie wrx hatch. stage 2 w/ supp mods.


----------



## Big Foot

2012 Ford Focus SE 5-Speed with a set of Bridgestone Blizzak snow tires. Avg 38 mpg roundtrip to the mountains and have never had any issue driving in blizzard conditions. A solid set of snow tires will do wonders for a non AWD vehicle.


----------



## Tech420

Magnum626 said:


> I gotta see one of those in person still.
> 
> How's it drive and how much room is in there compared to lets say a forester?


It is AMAZING in the snow. It is essentially an Impreza on steroids and that is basically how it rides. Frame is stiffened up to tow and the suspension is completely different offering nearly 9" of clearance and more than a Jeep Grand Cherokee. You can look at an Impreza sport to get an idea of what the XV will be like. 31 mpg on my last 3.5hr trip to Vermont with the boards on top and the less efficient 5 speed(the CVT gets 2-3mpg better).


----------



## binarypie

Big Foot said:


> 2012 Ford Focus SE 5-Speed with a set of Bridgestone Blizzak snow tires. Avg 38 mpg roundtrip to the mountains and have never had any issue driving in blizzard conditions. A solid set of snow tires will do wonders for a non AWD vehicle.


x1000000

Even with AWD vehicles...


----------



## goleee33

12' WRX, 12' Impreza Sport, '13 Crosstrek XV. Usually take the WRX, but for the longer trips we take the Crosstrek as it gets much better mpg!

The funnest one with general altimax arctic tires:









The rest of them:


----------



## liner

goleee33 said:


> 12' WRX, 12' Impreza Sport, '13 Crosstrek XV. Usually take the WRX, but for the longer trips we take the Crosstrek as it gets much better mpg!
> 
> The funnest one with general altimax arctic tires:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The rest of them:


Man, Im loving all the subie love here!

Also, good to see love for the crosstrek. Im seriously considering one a year or so down the line.


----------



## 509-pow

goleee33 said:


> 12' WRX, 12' Impreza Sport, '13 Crosstrek XV. Usually take the WRX, but for the longer trips we take the Crosstrek as it gets much better mpg!
> 
> The funnest one with general altimax arctic tires:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The rest of them:


did u win the lottery or something? 3 brand new cars haha. dope wrx.


----------



## liner

might as well upload a pic of her.


----------



## goleee33

liner said:


> Man, Im loving all the subie love here!
> 
> Also, good to see love for the crosstrek. Im seriously considering one a year or so down the line.


Love it! It actually gets great gas mileage, its decent on power. Enough to get you from a to b and up the mountains!


----------



## goleee33

509-pow said:


> did u win the lottery or something? 3 brand new cars haha. dope wrx.


The WRX is my baby! Definitely didn't buy them all at the same time! about 5 months between all of them. WRX was first fell in love and the rest came along after. Had a 4x4 GMC Sierra, a Chevy Suburban and a Toyota Matrix before. Needless to say the salesman loves me! ha


----------



## 509-pow

Ya they are nice. Just looked like they all still have dealer plates. Just saying of I won the lottery I would have a couple new cars haha.


----------



## 509-pow

Ill add one of mine from a couple weeks ago.


----------



## Tech420

Quattro?..


----------



## binarypie

Tech420 said:


> Quattro?..


All A4s are quattro


----------



## Toecutter

binarypie said:


> All A4s are quattro


Audi does have front wheel drive-only models available. It's pretty unusual to run across one without quattro, but they're out there. Quattro all-wheel-drive is actually one of the options that one has to select when placing the order.


----------



## Tech420

Ya, there are FWD models. I know more people who own the FWD model compared to the AWD model.


----------



## 509-pow

Ya Quattro. Would never buy a fwd Audi haha


----------



## DrnknZag

FWD A4's are for someone who wants a high end Jetta.

No thanks.


----------



## Toecutter

Tech420 said:


> I know more people who own the FWD model compared to the AWD model.


Seriously? I didn't know that was possible. I've never even encountered a FWD Audi (but I live in a wintry climate, so it makes sense that most Audis get ordered with AWD here).


----------



## oneshot

still have last yrs snowboard vehicle but i got a new one as well this yr
2009 Arctic Cat M8.

it gets me to the snowboard zones fast! and fun!! :thumbsup::eusa_clap::blink::huh::yahoo:


----------



## zoom111

Mk4 jetta 2.slow, definitely been missing the awd legacy


----------



## Toecutter

oneshot said:


> still have last yrs snowboard vehicle but i got a new one as well this yr
> 2009 Arctic Cat M8.
> 
> it gets me to the snowboard zones fast! and fun!! :thumbsup::eusa_clap::blink::huh::yahoo:


You look a little...insane in that pic, LOL!


----------



## oneshot

Toecutter said:


> You look a little...insane in that pic, LOL!


haha, yeah, my facebook post read "mad j's for daze" uhh yep.. i was super stoned, end of the day.. j's for daze!


----------



## irrballsac

08 Taco. Stick shift or bust IMO. 4x4 limited slip diff. I just need power windows and locks and I'm golden for life.


----------



## poutanen

irrballsac said:


> 08 Taco. Stick shift or bust IMO. 4x4 limited slip diff. I just need power windows and locks and I'm golden for life.


Now that's what I'm talking about! PW and PL just add weight, fuck em.


----------



## corneilli

Toecutter said:


> Seriously? I didn't know that was possible. I've never even encountered a FWD Audi (but I live in a wintry climate, so it makes sense that most Audis get ordered with AWD here).


That doesn't make any sense, FWD is much better to drive in winter conditions instead of AWD. With AWD the back of your car starts slipping if you even give a little gas in a turn (in the winter). You can't believe how many BMW's and Audi's I see around here who got of the road by slipping. If you can drive with ADW in the winter, the better for you. But if you aren't that experienced with driving, FDW is much better to start with in the winter. ADW owns, but in the winter I would rather have a FDW then AWD, or even better just give me a quattro :bowdown:


----------



## Toecutter

corneilli said:


> That doesn't make any sense, FWD is much better to drive in winter conditions instead of AWD. With AWD the back of your car starts slipping if you even give a little gas in a turn (in the winter). You can't believe how many BMW's and Audi's I see around here who got of the road by slipping. If you can drive with ADW in the winter, the better for you. But if you aren't that experienced with driving, FDW is much better to start with in the winter. ADW owns, but in the winter I would rather have a FDW then AWD, or even better just give me a quattro :bowdown:


Ummm, what?


----------



## corneilli

Toecutter said:


> Ummm, what?


FDW is better then ADW in the winter..


----------



## Toecutter

corneilli said:


> FDW is better then ADW in the winter..


Okay, I'm going to chalk this conversation up to language barrier. I think we need some definitions:

FWD = front-wheel-drive
AWD = all-wheel-drive
RWD = rear-wheel-drive


quattro = AWD

AWD = quattro > FWD > RWD in the winter.

Are we on the same page now, or are you still saying that front-wheel-drive is better than all-wheel-drive in the winter?


----------



## poutanen

Toecutter said:


> Ummm, what?


I think he's trying to say that FWD is easier for new drivers than AWD, due to the fact that you can never over power the rear tires when they can't be powered.

This theory is flawed however, as with FWD you'd trying to both steer and power the car with the same wheels. You'll reach their traction limits much sooner than if the power is spread out through 4 wheels. Also most FWD cars don't have an LSD, so it's one wheel drive... :dizzy:


----------



## liner

corneilli said:


> That doesn't make any sense, FWD is much better to drive in winter conditions instead of AWD. With AWD the back of your car starts slipping if you even give a little gas in a turn (in the winter). You can't believe how many BMW's and Audi's I see around here who got of the road by slipping. If you can drive with ADW in the winter, the better for you. But if you aren't that experienced with driving, FDW is much better to start with in the winter. ADW owns, but in the winter I would rather have a FDW then AWD, or even better just give me a quattro :bowdown:


That's cause people don't know how to drive. And don't even think about saying you can't drift and control oversteer in awd. Straight up not true

Assuming you know how to drive in the snow,

Awd>fwd>rwd

Nothing > ice. So Those people in awd cars who are still spinning out should get driving lessons. 

1 performance driving lesson > infinite sets if snow tires


----------



## Toecutter

poutanen said:


> I think he's trying to say that FWD is easier for new drivers than AWD, due to the fact that you can never over power the rear tires when they can't be powered.
> 
> This theory is flawed however, as with FWD you'd trying to both steer and power the car with the same wheels. You'll reach their traction limits much sooner than if the power is spread out through 4 wheels. Also most FWD cars don't have an LSD, so it's one wheel drive... :dizzy:


I'm not sure what he was trying to say. This part confused me too because he says that "AWD owns" yet he would rather have FWD or better yet quattro, which is AWD:



corneilli said:


> ADW owns, but in the winter I would rather have a FDW then AWD, or even better just give me a quattro :bowdown:


----------



## corneilli

Thanks for the language solution, I'm from belgium so I'm not that good with english.. I thought you ment RWD with AWD..



Toecutter said:


> AWD = quattro > FWD > RWD in the winter.


That's what I ment, I accidentally confused AWD with RWD.. You guys are right then, sorry for the problem


----------



## Toecutter

corneilli said:


> Thanks for the language solution, I'm from belgium so I'm not that good with english.. I thought you ment RWD with AWD..
> 
> 
> 
> That's what I ment, I accidentally confused AWD with RWD.. You guys are right then, sorry for the problem


No problem, just needed clarification.


----------



## IdahoFreshies

irrballsac said:


> 08 Taco. Stick shift or bust IMO. 4x4 limited slip diff. I just need power windows and locks and I'm golden for life.


Tacoma, nice! :fistbump:

I like my auto though, much easier for crawling and off roading. 


corneilli said:


> That doesn't make any sense, FWD is much better to drive in winter conditions instead of AWD. With AWD the back of your car starts slipping if you even give a little gas in a turn (in the winter). You can't believe how many BMW's and Audi's I see around here who got of the road by slipping. If you can drive with ADW in the winter, the better for you. But if you aren't that experienced with driving, FDW is much better to start with in the winter. ADW owns, but in the winter I would rather have a FDW then AWD, or even better just give me a quattro :bowdown:





corneilli said:


> FDW is better then ADW in the winter..





corneilli said:


> Thanks for the language solution, I'm from belgium so I'm not that good with english.. I thought you ment RWD with AWD..
> 
> 
> 
> That's what I ment, I accidentally confused AWD with RWD.. You guys are right then, sorry for the problem


haha glad to see we got that squared away. But yes RWD blows lots in the snow and ice.


----------



## Grizz

Not going back through all 130 pages to check and see if this has been posted yet.


----------



## corneilli

:


Grizz said:


> Not going back through all 130 pages to check and see if this has been posted yet.


Interesting video :thumbsup:


----------



## binarypie

Grizz said:


> Not going back through all 130 pages to check and see if this has been posted yet.


This is a great video to demonstrate the differences in those AWD systems.

It is too bad they didn't also show a real 4WD system just as a comparison.


----------



## MikeCL

I drove on ice with my Subaru but I had my dedicated winter wheels on, I had way better grip then I thought given the little hill I had to go up to meet the main road, I only ended up driving on the ice was because of a little mis communication with a friend at work, I thought he wanted me to pick him up at his house, I called him and he told me he was already at work and he sounded like he was in a panic when I told him I was at his house lol


----------



## BrendanMorgan

Anyone seen the new Audi allroad? That thing looks sick, although it's a little pricey. Anyone know anyone with one of these and how they fare in the mountains?


----------



## davidj

binarypie said:


> This is a great video to demonstrate the differences in those AWD systems.
> 
> It is too bad they didn't also show a real 4WD system just as a comparison.


A real 4WD system (like on 4X4 pickup trucks and Jeeps) with a lockable rear axle will be just as good as the Subarus. I suspect that the rear differential gets locked only when you use 4X4 L mode though... not sure that the rear axle gets locked when shifting from 2WD to 4X4 mode at freeway speeds.


----------



## Toecutter

davidj said:


> A real 4WD system (like on 4X4 pickup trucks and Jeeps) with a lockable rear axle will be just as good as the Subarus. I suspect that the rear differential gets locked only when you use 4X4 L mode though... not sure that the rear axle gets locked when shifting from 2WD to 4X4 mode at freeway speeds.


The biggest problem with 4x4 trucks is not the 4wd system or the tires but lack of weight on the rear axle. An empty bed is so light that the rear end can break loose super easily. If you have a pickup you need something in the bed to weigh it down. I used to load my Nissan 4x4 with about half a dozen bags of tube sand just to make it driveable on packed snow and ice.


----------



## binarypie

Toecutter said:


> The biggest problem with 4x4 trucks is not the 4wd system or the tires but lack of weight on the rear axle. An empty bed is so light that the rear end can break loose super easily. If you have a pickup you need something in the bed to weigh it down. I used to load my Nissan 4x4 with about half a dozen bags of tube sand just to make it driveable on packed snow and ice.


I watched a truck do a 720 and get away clean (luck sob) today on the way home because of the lack of weight on the driving (rear) axle.


----------



## Toecutter

binarypie said:


> I watched a truck do a 720 and get away clean (luck sob) today on the way home because of the lack of weight on the driving (rear) axle.


I saw one moments after he nailed the snowbank and lost his front end.


----------



## IdahoFreshies

davidj said:


> A real 4WD system (like on 4X4 pickup trucks and Jeeps) with a lockable rear axle will be just as good as the Subarus. I suspect that the rear differential gets locked only when you use 4X4 L mode though... not sure that the rear axle gets locked when shifting from 2WD to 4X4 mode at freeway speeds.


Locking the rear axle on a truck or a jeep is a terrible idea on a snowy and icy road. It will send you all over the place and walk your vehicle sideways down any slope. A rear diff can (unless modded) usually can only be locked in 4l and under 5 mph. A rear locker is select able (unless of course if you have an auto locker which is after market) and will never lock on it's own. A 4wd truck is as good as an awd car like a subaru if the subaru has a locking center differential, giving dedicated power to the front and back wheels constantly. 

A part time 4wd truck (with a transfer case) in open diff mode will always have one wheel with power on each axle, an awd car with a locked center diff will be the same, one wheel will always have power in the front and back. As seen in the video awd cars with a computer controlled traction system without a locked center diff will only send power to where it thinks it is needed, not necessarily sending it to one wheel on each axle. 



Toecutter said:


> The biggest problem with 4x4 trucks is not the 4wd system or the tires but lack of weight on the rear axle. An empty bed is so light that the rear end can break loose super easily. If you have a pickup you need something in the bed to weigh it down. I used to load my Nissan 4x4 with about half a dozen bags of tube sand just to make it driveable on packed snow and ice.


In 4wd my front pulls the truck forward pretty dam well and the back end hardly ever breaks loose. Yes weight over the axle would help, but i find it unnecessary at least for me, just because the front keeps the truck going straight very well.


----------



## Toecutter

IdahoFreshies said:


> In 4wd my front pulls the truck forward pretty dam well and the back end hardly ever breaks loose. Yes weight over the axle would help, but i find it unnecessary at least for me, just because the front keeps the truck going straight very well.


Mine was a mess. It swung the rear around like a pendulum if I didn't have sandbags back there. Totally scary around town.


----------



## IdahoFreshies

Toecutter said:


> Mine was a mess. It swung the rear around like a pendulum if I didn't have sandbags back there. Totally scary around town.


haha what truck was it?


----------



## Magnum626

Tech420 said:


> It is AMAZING in the snow. It is essentially an Impreza on steroids and that is basically how it rides. Frame is stiffened up to tow and the suspension is completely different offering nearly 9" of clearance and more than a Jeep Grand Cherokee. You can look at an Impreza sport to get an idea of what the XV will be like. 31 mpg on my last 3.5hr trip to Vermont with the boards on top and the less efficient 5 speed(the CVT gets 2-3mpg better).


Hmm might have to consider that as a future utility car. I love my modded bugeye, but I could use a more casual and less flashy ride...lol


----------



## Toecutter

IdahoFreshies said:


> haha what truck was it?


It was a 1997 (IIRC) Nissan 4x4 pickup, pretty basic model. Options included a heater and a key, LOL.

I had a couple of CJ7s and an '83 Ford Bronco before that. 

The best off-roader I've ever driven was a 1985 Chevy Suburban with 1-ton running gear and a lower-than-standard final drive, set up special for our land survey crew. The wheelbase was so long and the truck was weighed down with a bunch of tools and survey equipment. We could go up and down some scary-steep hills and it tracked straight and rarely lost traction.

That was an awesome job for a young guy; 4-wheelin' and hiking all over the Colorado Rockies and getting paid for it.


----------



## snowklinger

Toecutter said:


> Options included a heater and a key, LOL.


Lol.

Blinker fluid is an option here in CO, savings for everyone.


----------



## redecocav




----------



## IdahoFreshies

Since when is a dumped navigator on lo-pros a winter vehicle?


----------



## LOTB13

12-15mpgs...


----------



## Iowa_kid




----------



## redecocav

IdahoFreshies said:


> Since when is a dumped navigator on lo-pros a winter vehicle?


It's 4wd :dunno: lol


----------



## mhaas

> Since when is a dumped navigator on lo-pros a winter vehicle?


lol i thought that was a suburu forrester after glancing over it.

I dont get why someone would do that??


----------



## SnowOwl

redecocav said:


> It's 4wd :dunno: lol


Looking back, we can safely say that was a mistake dropping a 4WD truck. :ban:


----------



## DrnknZag

redecocav said:


>


LOL

I love seeing slammed trucks/SUVs sliding into ditches all over the place when it snows because of the low profile summer tires on 24's. my Subaru probably has better ground clearance than that thing.


----------



## wernersl

Both of these do just fine at my local spots. The lil 3 did great on the 395 stretch from Tahoe through Mammoth while it was dumping. In most conditions the biggest factor will be the driver.


----------



## snowklinger

Slammed trucks are dope.

I've always thought a regular cab shortbed would be fun to have.

Get you some winter tires!


----------



## redecocav

DrnknZag said:


> LOL
> 
> I love seeing slammed trucks/SUVs sliding into ditches all over the place when it snows because of the low profile summer tires on 24's. *my Subaru probably has better ground clearance than that thing.*


Doubtful. That is all the way down. It raises back up to stock height. Also before anyone decides to put their foot in their mouth, I use air ride suspension 1: because my daughter is handicapped and it is easier on me and my wife if the vehicle is lower to get her in and out and 2: I like custom vehicles. And yes we also have a minivan. lol


----------



## CMSbored

redecocav said:


> Doubtful. That is all the way down. It raises back up to stock height. Also before anyone decides to put their foot in their mouth, I use air ride suspension 1: because my daughter is handicapped and it is easier on me and my wife if the vehicle is lower to get her in and out and 2: I like custom vehicles. And yes we also have a minivan. lol


well if he drives a newer ob or forester he has better ground clearance. i must be complete *******. other than lowering it for your daughter's disability (which i completely understand), slammed cars look god awful. Like the most ridiculous, ugly, pointless look ever. Stock looks better (to me) 10 times out of 10.


----------



## MikeCL

I will be lowering my outback about 1.5" anyways these are from tonight, btw I keep two sets of tires one for winter and one for summer, the summers are 205/55/16



























http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KJ0l-AbEyAw


----------



## 509-pow

MikeCL said:


> I will be lowering my outback about 1.5" anyways these are from tonight, btw I keep two sets of tires one for winter and one for summer, the summers are 205/55/16


man thats alot of snow. we get that much like maybe onces every year. how did the car handle, do any snow drifting?


----------



## MikeCL

btw some idiot figures he would do 50 on the highway.. he got maybe 5,000 ft ahead and I saw him spin out and almost hit the jersey barrier really good.. crazy man..

I kept my speed between 40-45 just because you need to leave space to slow and stop.


----------



## boarderaholic

I'm going to be an arrogant Canadian for a second and say, "Pft, that's not a lot of snow." With that being said, UGH! I am jealous of how much snow you're getting. Everything is melting here. =(


----------



## MikeCL

509-pow said:


> man thats alot of snow. we get that much like maybe onces every year. how did the car handle, do any snow drifting?


It should be in the video link, it feels really good the car will point in the direction you turn the wheel I've been in deeper with my other legacy which was a full 1.6" lower back when we had that snow storm in 2010 I think it was..

other video I did.. I need to get a contour roam lol this camera has a crappy FOV.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f4xq7Xm3ouE


----------



## MikeCL

I can't figure out how to embed youtube clips

Deep Snow Subaru - YouTube

Damn I wish I had a contour camera with a rage magnet mount for this shot, I was at like 90% throttle in this video

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aQQjAzgAuCM


----------



## IdahoFreshies

snowklinger said:


> Slammed trucks are dope.
> 
> I've always thought a regular cab shortbed would be fun to have.
> 
> Get you some winter tires!


Ya I love dumped trucks, however they make some pretty shitty mountain assault vehicles. Thats why I sold mine before I lowered it any more. 


MikeCL said:


> I will be lowering my outback about 1.5" anyways these are from tonight, btw I keep two sets of tires one for winter and one for summer, the summers are 205/55/16
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Snowstorm 2013 - YouTube


Nice pics! Fucking jealous of you east coasters' winter blizzard. Im sure you guys are just loving it! We have been in a dry spell for weeks. Sucks ass. 


CMSbored said:


> well if he drives a newer ob or forester he has better ground clearance. i must be complete *******. other than lowering it for your daughter's disability (which i completely understand), slammed cars look god awful. Like the most ridiculous, ugly, pointless look ever. Stock looks better (to me) 10 times out of 10.


Well good for you and your opinion. But nobody gives a shit because believe it or not, people have different tastes.


----------



## wernersl

My CX9 did quite well this weekend. Better than I expected.


----------



## deeppowder

Ford F 150 4x4 with some duratracks. Does well in the snow. Those tires are unbelievable in snow.


----------



## edlo

herzogone said:


> Someday this will be road worthy (until then it plows my driveway):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really, the van does pretty well in the snow and they plow pretty well around here.


Is that a 73 blazer?


----------



## Argo

I put drat racks on my dodge 1 ton this year. Great on ice and snow....


----------



## herzogone

edlo said:


> Is that a 73 blazer?


Close, it's a '72 GMC Jimmy (although it does have Blazer headlights/grill on it)


----------



## scrotumphillips

I'm driving Tom Wallisch's old car right now. It's some shitty '99 Ford Contour that barely drives, but the like 2 people who know who Tom Wallisch are are pretty impressed.


----------



## crash77

'08 Chevy Silverado 4x4, 4.8L V8...sittin' on 24s


----------



## eastcoaststeeze

my baby


----------



## neshawnp

x5 with xdrive. slow steady and safe, this handles nicely


----------



## deeppowder

neshawnp said:


> x5 with xdrive. slow steady and safe, this handles nicely


is xdrive BMw's version of 4wd?


----------



## neni

deeppowder said:


> is xdrive BMw's version of 4wd?


Yup


Toyota RAV4 (4x4) with Continental cross country snow tyres (the best 4x4 is crap with crapy tires). I call it my chamois. Never let me down, even crawled up steep mountain roads with 35cm new snow and pulled horse-trailers out of deep mud (where I saw jeep, x5 and cayene struggle) 
Good price-performance ratio and low gasoline consumption.


----------



## Toecutter

neni said:


> I call it my chamois.


Your "chamois?" Hunh?


----------



## neni

Toecutter said:


> Your "chamois?" Hunh?


Chamois - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Toecutter

Ahhh, I get it. LOL, I was picturing one of these:


----------



## neni

Toecutter said:


> Ahhh, I get it. LOL, I was picturing one of these


LOL! That's something my car will never meet


----------



## crash77

Toecutter said:


> Ahhh, I get it. LOL, I was picturing one of these


Haha! Me too!


----------



## sethsync

86 Vanagon Syncro with 15" Bfgs. Can't Beat it!


----------



## PDubz

I drive an old beater to the hill - Toyota 4 runner, I love it though. it's pretty much my daily driver. 

The Infiniti M45 doesn't leave the garage in the winter time!


----------



## bushwakhan

a bag of it said:


> 08' WRX with blizzaks. I can pretty much drive through anything


Yea! 07 stge 2 wrx! I can go through just about everything haha.


----------



## Triple8Sol

Don't have too many pics, but here are a few of my Audi B5 S4 Avant 6MT that I picked up this past Spring. I've been getting it ready this past month with snow tires going on this week so I'll be 100% prepared for the snow. Have a few more mods in mind, but this is where I'm at thus far.

Highlights:
Bilstein PSS9 Coilovers
Neuspeed Sway Bar
Milltek Catback
MTM Tune
OZ Ultraleggeras
3M Tint
Slotted/Xdrilled rotors
Whispbars
Inno Shadow 16
Curt Hitch
Yakima HoldUp

Just put on the cargo box in preparation for Winter:


Here's a pic without the box:


----------



## CrashDummy

Rock'n the '13 Rubi


----------



## Mystery2many

97 Lexus LX450/land cruiser AWD locked


----------



## binarypie

CrashDummy said:


> Rock'n the '13 Rubi


Nice! I love my Jeep


----------



## tanscrazydaisy

Triple8Sol said:


> Don't have too many pics, but here are a few of my Audi B5 S4 Avant 6MT that I picked up this past Spring. I've been getting it ready this past month with snow tires going on this week so I'll be 100% prepared for the snow. Have a few more mods in mind, but this is where I'm at thus far.
> 
> Highlights:
> Bilstein PSS9 Coilovers
> Neuspeed Sway Bar
> Milltek Catback
> MTM Tune
> OZ Ultraleggeras
> 3M Tint
> Slotted/Xdrilled rotors
> Whispbars
> Inno Shadow 16
> Curt Hitch
> Yakima HoldUp
> 
> Just put on the cargo box in preparation for Winter:
> 
> 
> Here's a pic without the box:


I see your VAG product....

here's mine:

APR Stage 2
Techtonics Turbo Back
Eibach Pro-Kit springs
Bilstein Sports (B8)
H&R Rear Sway Bar
Yakima RailGrab
1upUSA rear bike rack (that someone crashed into...so currently broken)
Hella Smoked Euro tails
Hidden Hitch


----------



## Ocho

tanscrazydaisy said:


> I see your VAG product....
> 
> here's mine:
> 
> APR Stage 2
> Techtonics Turbo Back
> Eibach Pro-Kit springs
> Bilstein Sports (B8)
> H&R Rear Sway Bar
> Yakima RailGrab
> 1upUSA rear bike rack (that someone crashed into...so currently broken)
> Hella Smoked Euro tails
> Hidden Hitch


Looks like that second to last pic is the lot at JF?


----------



## Grego

CrashDummy said:


> Rock'n the '13 Rubi


Sweet Jeep!

I love my '13 Sport. (It's white too!)


----------



## tanscrazydaisy

EatRideSleep said:


> Looks like that second to last pic is the lot at JF?


No. Killington.

The rental house was slope side.

and yes, I am a firm believer of snow tires


----------



## DCsnow

jet black volvo wagon '99. reliable as shitt.


----------



## BigmountainVMD

tanscrazydaisy said:


> I see your VAG product....
> 
> here's mine:
> 
> APR Stage 2
> Techtonics Turbo Back
> Eibach Pro-Kit springs
> Bilstein Sports (B8)
> H&R Rear Sway Bar
> Yakima RailGrab
> 1upUSA rear bike rack (that someone crashed into...so currently broken)
> Hella Smoked Euro tails
> Hidden Hitch


I see your VAG product...

Here's mine: (not sure if I posted in this thread or another one...)

2012 VW Golf R

APR stage 2+ (hitting over 400 ft/lbs TQ on the 100 octane tune)
APR HPFP
APR TBE exhaust (black tips)
VWR FSI Intake
VWR short shifter
VWR subframe (dogbone) mount
Tyrolsport deadset kit
Laser Interceptor Dual laser jammers
Beltronics STI-R plus bumper mounted radar detector (completely hidden)
Whispbars w/ FatCat 6 rack


----------



## SnowOwl

All I saw was...



BigmountainVMD said:


> *I see your VAG* product...


----------



## Psi-Man

92 Pathfinder....old school.


----------



## Clayton Bigsby

Psi-Man said:


> 92 Pathfinder....old school.


I bought a gray one of those new in 1990, had 10 years of road trip to BAKER, Stevens and cat skiing Idaho.

looks clean


----------



## Grego




----------



## ek9max

Last year 2002 crv ex-l rt-awd with Michelin x-ice 2

This year 2006 Acura mdx touring RES with Nokia Hakkas. 

The 700hp 911 turbo just doesn't have enough clearance......


----------



## Dieselboi

'12 Ram 6.7 Cummins, Lifted, Deleted, H&S Mini Maxx Race, 35's and some more stuff. For when the going gets deep.









'12 VW R, V1, Michelin X Ice. For when I want to get there fast.


----------



## BigmountainVMD

Dieselboi said:


> '12 VW R, V1, Michelin X Ice. For when I want to get there fast.



Hell yes! Man I love driving mine. Few things (snowboarding being one of them) make me feel as good as flooring it in third gear around a tight corner in my R.


----------



## Dieselboi

After having 2 built STIs I'm really liking the R. It's a much better all around ride.


----------



## binarypie

BigmountainVMD said:


> ... as flooring it in third gear around a tight corner in my R.


:dizzy: :icon_scratch:


----------



## BigmountainVMD

binarypie said:


> :dizzy: :icon_scratch:


Not a fan of having fun while driving? Tail of the Dragon anyone?


----------



## binarypie

BigmountainVMD said:


> Not a fan of having fun while driving? Tail of the Dragon anyone?


No just that you weren't going fast enough into the turn that you needed to floor it in the middle of the turn. :yahoo:


----------



## BigmountainVMD

binarypie said:


> No just that you weren't going fast enough into the turn that you needed to floor it in the middle of the turn. :yahoo:


Ha, ok. You got me there.


----------



## BigmountainVMD

ek9max said:


> Last year 2002 crv ex-l rt-awd with Michelin x-ice 2
> 
> This year 2006 Acura mdx touring RES with Nokia Hakkas.
> 
> The *700hp 911 turbo* just doesn't have enough clearance......


Pics or it didn't happen... :laugh:


----------



## binarypie

This thread makes me want to build another "racecar"


----------



## Big Foot

Bought an FJ Cruiser two months ago. 13' 6MT full time 4x4. Been offroading the shit out of it. Can't wait to see how it does in the snow.


----------



## Dieselboi

binarypie said:


> No just that you weren't going fast enough into the turn that you needed to floor it in the middle of the turn. :yahoo:


Accelerate out of the apex! Way more fun than just riding thru it.


----------



## Taylor_Gang

Holy Shit!!! :dizzy:

I am a new comer to this website/forum and this thread is pretty OLD mg: and its still going...Started back in '09 haha! I found it because I am in the market for a new car that can handle mountain/snow roads BUT still give me good mpg. 

I am too *LAZY *to search/read the posts in the 100+ pages this thread has gotten.

I will get straight to the point and see what kind of sarcasm you guys have for me :

Some people on here are saying Hondas/economy sedans & coupes (civic,accord, 4cyl bangers, etc) can make it to the mountains for snowboarding and back (as long as you use cautionary procedures) are as *RELIABLE* as bigger better vehicles (trucks, SUV's) ALL while doing it with better MPG. 

In my 5 years of snowboarding...I have used Honda civic, VW rabbit and Mazda3 Wagon (current). All are reliable and can take me to the mountains no problem (as long as cautionary measures are taken)  PLUS the added benefit of better MPG. 

BUT...I am always "wishing" for *BIGGER* and* BETTER* . I also want *PEACE OF MIND* that it will take me where ever I need no matter what the road conditions. :storm:

I know what that requires: AWD or 4X4 in TRUCK or SUV body. 

BUT...I *HATE* the terrible MPG those vehicles get 

*Should I stick with 4cyl bangers or upgrade? *

I believe TACO, FRONTIER or Xterra as being the middle ground or "best of both worlds". 

To me...TACO is a really HEAVY contingent on my list!!!:bowdown: White, black or red...she would look so *SEXY*  on some aggressive snow tires, a good 4-5" lift and what the heck...while we are at it...a camper shell for parking lot *CAMP OUTS*, *HIGH TIMES* and the occasional *BOOTY CALL*! :yahoo:

Let the sarcasm begin!


----------



## binarypie

Dieselboi said:


> Accelerate out of the apex! Way more fun than just riding thru it.


Rally is a different world than a asphalt track 


However, I do not disagree. Nothing more fun (in a racecar) than going sideways while your tires scream for mercy.


----------



## Dieselboi

Those rally tatics work pretty good on the snow


----------



## tanscrazydaisy

Dieselboi said:


> Those rally tatics work pretty good on the snow


if you disable the ESP with a VAG-COM


----------



## Argo

You disable the ebrake with a vagina?

You taking lessons from dcsnows "girlfriend"?


----------



## snowklinger

tanscrazydaisy said:


> if you disable the SMELL with a VAG-ISIL


fixed.....


----------



## BigmountainVMD

tanscrazydaisy said:


> if you disable the ESP with a VAG-COM


Just had this done at the end of last winter. SO much of a difference.


----------



## BigmountainVMD

Taylor_Gang said:


> Holy Shit!!! :dizzy:
> 
> I am a new comer to this website/forum and this thread is pretty OLD mg: and its still going...Started back in '09 haha! I found it because I am in the market for a new car that can handle mountain/snow roads BUT still give me good mpg.
> 
> I am too *LAZY *to search/read the posts in the 100+ pages this thread has gotten.
> 
> I will get straight to the point and see what kind of sarcasm you guys have for me :
> 
> Some people on here are saying Hondas/economy sedans & coupes (civic,accord, 4cyl bangers, etc) can make it to the mountains for snowboarding and back (as long as you use cautionary procedures) are as *RELIABLE* as bigger better vehicles (trucks, SUV's) ALL while doing it with better MPG.
> 
> In my 5 years of snowboarding...I have used Honda civic, VW rabbit and Mazda3 Wagon (current). All are reliable and can take me to the mountains no problem (as long as cautionary measures are taken)  PLUS the added benefit of better MPG.
> 
> BUT...I am always "wishing" for *BIGGER* and* BETTER* . I also want *PEACE OF MIND* that it will take me where ever I need no matter what the road conditions. :storm:
> 
> I know what that requires: AWD or 4X4 in TRUCK or SUV body.
> 
> BUT...I *HATE* the terrible MPG those vehicles get
> 
> *Should I stick with 4cyl bangers or upgrade? *
> 
> I believe TACO, FRONTIER or Xterra as being the middle ground or "best of both worlds".
> 
> To me...TACO is a really HEAVY contingent on my list!!!:bowdown: White, black or red...she would look so *SEXY*  on some aggressive snow tires, a good 4-5" lift and what the heck...while we are at it...a camper shell for parking lot *CAMP OUTS*, *HIGH TIMES* and the occasional *BOOTY CALL*! :yahoo:
> 
> Let the sarcasm begin!



It's easy to convince yourself you need a big car, especially when you need it to stuff your giant vagina in the trunk.

The only reason anyone needs a big truck would be off roading, or some actual utility usage like construction, hauling, towing...

If there is enough snow that you would need the clearance, any pass you would be driving on would be closed.

All you need is some AWD and snow tires (preferably a higher clearance than a GTR) and you will notice a huge difference from an econobox.

FWIW, my Golf R has AWD and a lower clearance and has had no issues driving to the mountains on a regular basis. And that is with all season tires, not snows.


----------



## Taylor_Gang

BigmountainVMD said:


> It's easy to convince yourself you need a big car, especially when you need it to stuff your giant vagina in the trunk.
> 
> The only reason anyone needs a big truck would be off roading, or some actual utility usage like construction, hauling, towing...
> 
> If there is enough snow that you would need the clearance, any pass you would be driving on would be closed.
> 
> All you need is some AWD and snow tires (preferably a higher clearance than a GTR) and you will notice a huge difference from an econobox.
> 
> FWIW, my Golf R has AWD and a lower clearance and has had no issues driving to the mountains on a regular basis. And that is with all season tires, not snows.


Forgot to mention Lancer EVO's, WRX's and the Golf R's. Haha :laugh:

In fact...The whole Subaru Line is actually pretty good if AWD and good MPG is all you want/need. 

EVO's, WRX's and GOLF R's are a little on the small side for me. I like a little more cargo space. OUTBACK and LEGACY looks really nice. 

I think TOYOTA RAV4's have AWD/4X4 options too? No? Correct me. If they do...I think they might be a good contender too.


----------



## BigmountainVMD

Taylor_Gang said:


> Forgot to mention Lancer EVO's, WRX's and the Golf R's. Haha :laugh:
> 
> In fact...The whole Subaru Line is actually pretty good if AWD and good MPG is all you want/need.
> 
> EVO's, WRX's and GOLF R's are a little on the small side for me. I like a little more cargo space. OUTBACK and LEGACY looks really nice.
> 
> I think TOYOTA RAV4's have AWD/4X4 options too? No? Correct me. If they do...I think they might be a good contender too.


The new forester gets 33ish mpg. Outback probably even better. The new outback is very close to an SUV in terms of clearance and cargo space.


----------



## snowklinger

Outback boasts the same clearance as a jeep cherokee I believe.


----------



## KansasNoob

Clearance is overrated IMO. No lift on my 2006 and it muds better than most lifted trucks. The driver and type of tires make a difference more than anything. Big tires don't help on icy roads.


----------



## J.Schaef

Necro bump. Clearance and moar low. My DD with winter wheels fitted. Rack not pictured yet.


----------



## Triple8Sol

J.Schaef said:


> Necro bump. Clearance and moar low. My DD with winter wheels fitted. Rack not pictured yet.


Nice! No more Isuzu huh? Haha


----------



## J.Schaef

Triple8Sol said:


> Nice! No more Isuzu huh? Haha


I just flipped that isuzu real quick, probably only had it for a couple weeks.

Had the allroad now for a year and a half or so. Probably going to keep it.

You still driving that S4?


----------



## Triple8Sol

J.Schaef said:


> I just flipped that isuzu real quick, probably only had it for a couple weeks.
> 
> Had the allroad now for a year and a half or so. Probably going to keep it.
> 
> You still driving that S4?


Yeah and added another S4 (Avant) to the garage. Posted it a couple pages back.


----------



## amakki12

09 Mercedes G500, it plows through all the Michigan weather like a champ and it can carry all our boards and seat everyone comfortably. My friends love their Jeep Grand Cherokee and Ram 1500.


----------



## MikeCL

hah I ended up getting rod knock on my Subaru so gotta replace the motor.. good thing I know how to do my own work on the car.. I have at least 2 sets of heads laying around right now..

And I was going to get my rack last week


----------



## J.Schaef

Triple8Sol said:


> Don't have too many pics, but here are a few of my Audi B5 S4 Avant 6MT that I picked up this past Spring. I've been getting it ready this past month with snow tires going on this week so I'll be 100% prepared for the snow. Have a few more mods in mind, but this is where I'm at thus far.
> 
> Highlights:
> Bilstein PSS9 Coilovers
> Neuspeed Sway Bar
> Milltek Catback
> MTM Tune
> OZ Ultraleggeras
> 3M Tint
> Slotted/Xdrilled rotors
> Whispbars
> Inno Shadow 16
> Curt Hitch
> Yakima HoldUp
> 
> Just put on the cargo box in preparation for Winter:
> 
> 
> Here's a pic without the box:



Nice. Your S4 Looks great. We will have to rally up to stevens sometime and get a little audi group parked, maybe next to the subie guys in lot 4. Show em what a real snow car looks like.

How far down that list have you gotten?

I am 6mt, APR Stage 2+ (stockpiling all my stage 3 parts now) 
Custom catless turbo back exhaust, 
Arnott GenIIs all around,
402'd 40mm lower, 
18" S4 peelers w/dunlop wintersport 3ds for winter, 
20" Q5 peelers for summer, 
Yakima fatcat on some secret aero crossbars and 2 yakima high rollers.


----------



## Triple8Sol

J.Schaef said:


> Nice. Your S4 Looks great. We will have to rally up to stevens sometime and get a little audi group parked, maybe next to the subie guys in lot 4. Show em what a real snow car looks like.
> 
> How far down that list have you gotten?
> 
> I am 6mt, APR Stage 2+ (stockpiling all my stage 3 parts now)
> Custom catless turbo back exhaust,
> Arnott GenIIs all around,
> 402'd 40mm lower,
> 18" S4 peelers w/dunlop wintersport 3ds for winter,
> 20" Q5 peelers for summer,
> Yakima fatcat on some secret aero crossbars and 2 yakima high rollers.


Oh my list is of what's on the car now. It's currently Stage 2 so I'm debating whether to go 3 or not, which mainly depends on whether I keep the S4 sedan as a DD or not. I may just add DP's and get a new tune and call it good. But yeah we do need to have a GTG in the snow lol. Couple friends have Audi wagons too, a Nogaro B5 S4 Avant and a couple C5 2.7T 6MT Allroads.


----------



## tigre

Sold my Taco to a friend and bought a GMC Safari. Not the sexiest vehicle, but I'm camperizing it for multi-day missions. Putting in a folding couch/bunk and stove, and a new stereo, speakers, and amp. On the outside I'm going to put on a 4" lift, steel bumpers, and paint the whole thing with bed liner.


----------



## J.Schaef

Yes, a winter gtg sounds great. 

Winter mode in full effect.


----------



## herzogone

Sadly, I had to sell my '72 Jimmy project, but at least I got something already roadworthy, a '99 Suburban:










Still have my van too. With mpdsnowman gone, I think I'm the only van driver left on here. :dunno: :laugh:

My stuff is pretty old and basic compared to a lot of you guys, but it works for me. My vehicle options tend to be limited with a family of 6...


----------



## ImplicitWeevil

Haha, at first I thought you meant what you got pulled behind! It's crazy fun! Anyway, I was rocking an old AWD Caravan (lol), this year's probably going to be a PT Cruiser; it's actually not that bad for as far as space goes.. just uhh... get good tires.. A Subie might be a good call, but I've had space issues in the past; maybe it was just the way I was loading it. Honestly, the 91 AWD Caravan has been one of the better things I've driven! It's super comfy, tons of space, and it has pretty decent clearance. JUST MAKE SURE TO BRAKE EARLY lol.


----------



## shelbybeck

Nissan frontier 4x4 SE king cab......love it!


----------



## tanscrazydaisy

ImplicitWeevil said:


> Haha, at first I thought you meant what you got pulled behind! It's crazy fun! Anyway, I was rocking an old AWD Caravan (lol), this year's probably going to be a PT Cruiser; it's actually not that bad for as far as space goes.. just uhh... get good tires.. A Subie might be a good call, but I've had space issues in the past; maybe it was just the way I was loading it. Honestly, the 91 AWD Caravan has been one of the better things I've driven! It's super comfy, tons of space, and it has pretty decent clearance. JUST MAKE SURE TO BRAKE EARLY lol.


iirc, Chrysler used a Steyr AWD system.. the same supplier to Benz.

too bad the only AWD Minivan you can get these days is the Toyota Sienna... and unfortunately they come with run-flats.

and... regardless of what you drive.... get snow tires.


----------



## ImplicitWeevil

Dunno man, I just know that it felt awesome going through new powder in it. It was awesome to glide around and get sideways; not something you usually associate with a van. Man.. I'm kind of sad we haven't fixed it yet. 

Hmm, I see fairly new AWD dodge vans running around every once in a while; nothing super new, but I know they're newer than 91 lol. 

No doubt, but some vehicles can *get away* with lower end snow tires.


----------



## Kdogg101

My vehicle of choice to take to the mountains is my 2005 Nissan Titan Crew Cab 4x4 LE truck. Never fails me and plenty of room!


----------



## SnowOwl

ImplicitWeevil said:


> No doubt, but some vehicles can *get away* with lower end snow tires.


Last year I went up in my 97' 4Runner while it was snowing (with snow sticking to the ground). It's a 2WD with AT tires, and I never had to put chains on :thumbsup:


----------



## andrewdod

old reliable right here. Complete grampa mobile right here. over the 40k miles ive had her and all the hell ive given her. Malibu has never done me wrong heading to the mountain or anywhere for that matter.


----------



## BigDouggieDoug

Big Foot said:


> Bought an FJ Cruiser two months ago. 13' 6MT full time 4x4. Been offroading the shit out of it. Can't wait to see how it does in the snow.


I love these trucks ... great on the rocks or snow.


----------



## faridk89

She gets the job done


----------



## materialz

2002 Subaru WRX wagon, stage 2 with a 5 speed. Michelin pilots for the winter, I think it's gonna be their last season so I'm gonna try and get some Blizzaks for next year. Had the car for quite a while and love it. Right now, I have no rack and can fit 3 people + gear and still be roomy, but I'm wanting to get a rack just to keep wet snowboards out at the end of the day.


----------



## XFelon

NEVER lets me down - 

2011 F150 FX4 - What doesn't it have?


----------



## Triple8Sol

XFelon said:


> NEVER lets me down -
> 
> 2011 F150 FX4 - What doesn't it have?


15mpg


----------



## KansasNoob

I bet he gets more than that.  

My 2006 Z71 with the hunka steel on the front managed 18 on my last CO trip. But I drove conservatively and didn't have much snow to deal with. Probably could have done better but I let it warm up 15 mins each morning. 

I'd expect a newer truck to do better than mine. A lot depends on how it's driven I guess.


----------



## XFelon

Triple8Sol said:


> 15mpg


Actually. My last trip I was getting 22.5 mpg. 


Next question.... Lol


----------



## Unkept Porpoise

The bus is what I usually take.


----------



## MountainLife

Wish I went for the wagon, great on gas, gets me where i need to go.


----------



## KillinIT

Stg 2+ golf R w/ haldex comp controller 
Crew cab duramax 

I guess I can't post pics yet...


----------



## cozmo

Renault Megane Estate, Bose version, 2012 on Continental winter tires.
Gets a lot of kilometers on a boarding trip to the Alps, round trip is 2100KM.
Always have chains on board just in case.
This year I'll have a coffin on the roof. (i believe u guys call it a roof box or skibox?)


----------



## tanscrazydaisy

cozmo said:


> Renault Megane Estate, Bose version, 2012 on Continental winter tires.
> Gets a lot of kilometers on a boarding trip to the Alps, round trip is 2100KM.
> Always have chains on board just in case.
> This year I'll have a coffin on the roof. (i believe u guys call it a roof box or skibox?)



Very nice. Diesel, right?

I keep chains also (in addition to my winter tires).... Thule K-summit


----------



## SnoCon

Man you guys r ballin'.

Me- 95 Corolla {rolla} + chains = anywhere I wanna be!

1,500 bucks and 35 mpg


----------



## speedjason

I got a 2013 Toyota FJ Cruiser. goes everywhere, and reliable as fuck. looks rad too.:laugh:


----------



## jfergus7

Here is my new snowboard vehicle for this year. Well new to me.


----------



## andrewdod

XFelon said:


> Actually. My last trip I was getting 22.5 mpg.
> 
> 
> Next question.... Lol


well, thats the lie-o-meter... whats the hand calc? 



jfergus7 said:


> Here is my new snowboard vehicle for this year. Well new to me.


thats nice, if i ever can get some decent money saved up thats what i want.... College is expensive as hell...


----------



## cozmo

tanscrazydaisy said:


> Very nice. Diesel, right?
> 
> I keep chains also (in addition to my winter tires).... Thule K-summit


Yeah diesel, supposed to be extremely fuel efficient but inst, i get 16.5km/1 liter
Don't know (= too lazy) how to calculate that to gallons per mile. Rest of the world uses metric anyway


----------



## tanscrazydaisy

cozmo said:


> Yeah diesel, supposed to be extremely fuel efficient but inst, i get 16.5km/1 liter
> Don't know (= too lazy) how to calculate that to gallons per mile. Rest of the world uses metric anyway


38.81 mpg.... (US gallons).... I use online conversion calculators.

it depends on how you drive, conditions, urban vs extra urban, etc...


----------



## SnowBunny39

BurtonAir89 said:


> New to the forums. Currently have a BMW 330xi as my vehicle to get to the mountain. See where that's a problem? More than a couple inches on the road and I am screwed..
> 
> 
> Looking for input on what vehicles you all drive to the mountain. I have about 12k to put into this. Maybe more.
> 
> Thanks for input--
> 
> -Alex



I drive a 2000 jeep grand Cherokee with studs that I love!!


----------



## ridinbend

SnowOwl said:


> Last year I went up in my 97' 4Runner while it was snowing (with snow sticking to the ground). It's a 2WD with AT tires, and I never had to put chains on :thumbsup:


Why would you even risk it? I get chains are annoying but the 330 is sketch. I drove that hwy so many times and saw so many people rear end, slide off and flip their shit. Especially in a rwd with no weight in the back. Your just asking for shit to happen. :icon_scratch:


----------



## ken35

Currently my vehicle of choice is a 2001 GMC Sierra 2500HD. Only vehicle reliable enough and with enough room to haul all our gear and the people.

If it's just me, I'd probably take my 2005 Toyota Corolla but I don't like going alone.


----------



## speedjason

ridinbend said:


> Why would you even risk it? I get chains are annoying but the 330 is sketch. I drove that hwy so many times and saw so many people rear end, slide off and flip their shit. Especially in a rwd with no weight in the back. Your just asking for shit to happen. :icon_scratch:


proper tires help tho. RWD with proper tire will get much further than AWD with summer tires.


----------



## materialz

Proper tires are so huge..AWD will not save you, trust me, I've lost a car in the ditch in a snap and I consider myself a pretty capable driver. 

Anyway, here's my bug I mentioned before:










For the interested Subaru guys:

Cobb stage 2 (custom map)
Invidia V2 catless bellmouth downpipe
Invidia catless uppipe
Tanabe Medallion G catback
TGV delete
Mishimoto racing rad, fuku hoses
Perrin short ram intake
Grimmspeed EBCS
Tanabe Sustec Pro coilovers
Kartboy F+R endlinks
STi front strut tower bar
Whiteline sway bars
Cobb short shifter and shift bushings
Stock 16s with Michelin Pilots
summer - 17x9+45 Advan RCII / Potenza RE-11 235/40/17


With more parts coming soon!


----------



## havin_a_ball

This was a great snow vehicle. 









Now using the wife's infiniti m35x & the AWD is great in the snow


----------



## luckboxing

Somebody in Whistler is doing it right...

$500k Aventador plus a roof rack:









I guess you can afford to pay for 2 parking spots at that point.


----------



## snowklinger

materialz said:


> Proper tires are so huge..AWD will not save you, trust me, I've lost a car in the ditch in a snap and I consider myself a pretty capable driver.
> 
> Anyway, here's my bug I mentioned before:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For the interested Subaru guys:
> 
> Cobb stage 2 (custom map)
> Invidia V2 catless bellmouth downpipe
> Invidia catless uppipe
> Tanabe Medallion G catback
> TGV delete
> Mishimoto racing rad, fuku hoses
> Perrin short ram intake
> Grimmspeed EBCS
> Tanabe Sustec Pro coilovers
> Kartboy F+R endlinks
> STi front strut tower bar
> Whiteline sway bars
> Cobb short shifter and shift bushings
> Stock 16s with Michelin Pilots
> summer - 17x9+45 Advan RCII / Potenza RE-11 235/40/17
> 
> 
> With more parts coming soon!


my buddy and I did all that to his bugeye before he decided to get drunk and wrap it around a tree.

sick car.


----------



## speedjason

luckboxing said:


> Somebody in Whistler is doing it right...
> 
> $500k Aventador plus a roof rack:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess you can afford to pay for 2 parking spots at that point.


damn. wonder how it does in some deep shit.

this is mine.

I drive the RX-8 R3 and Yamaha R6 in the summer.


----------



## ttccnn

Here is the baby go to snowboarding with me


----------



## LuckyRVA

My daily and get me to the hill machine


----------



## F1EA

I'm fucked:


----------



## Deacon

luckboxing said:


> Somebody in Whistler is doing it right...
> 
> $500k Aventador plus a roof rack:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess you can afford to pay for 2 parking spots at that point.


Sassicaia??


----------



## ttccnn

not sure if they are the same one....












luckboxing said:


> Somebody in Whistler is doing it right...
> 
> $500k Aventador plus a roof rack:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess you can afford to pay for 2 parking spots at that point.


----------



## ARSENALFAN

The Deacon said:


> Sassicaia??



Definately Sassycaia :eusa_clap:


----------



## Hank Scorpio

Cool thread. I just got a 3rd car purely for snow trips/winter driving and it handles like a dream in the white stuff:


----------



## Varza

^ That's what I'm eyeing for when I can, um... afford any vehicle at all. Which will be in 50 years. That or a CR-V.

Currently, "my" vehicle is my friend's CR-V.


----------



## Hank Scorpio

Varza said:


> ^ That's what I'm eyeing for when I can, um... afford any vehicle at all. Which will be in 50 years. *That or a CR-V.*
> 
> Currently, "my" vehicle is my friend's CR-V.


For what it's worth, I'd take any Subaru over a CR-V purely because the AWD system on the CR-Vs that have it is reportedly pretty suspect and doesn't work as well as Subarus/Audis/etc... something about the way it engages in snow.

Do a quick search around Honda forums and you'll see a bunch of discussions about it that can give you more detail.

If you do get a pre-2003 Subaru though, make sure the head gasket has been dealt with because the 2.5-litre engines LOVE to eat them. Other than that, they're great snow cars.


----------



## Varza

Hank Scorpio said:


> For what it's worth, I'd take any Subaru over a CR-V purely because the AWD system on the CR-Vs that have it is reportedly pretty suspect and doesn't work as well as Subarus/Audis/etc... something about the way it engages in snow.
> 
> Do a quick search around Honda forums and you'll see a bunch of discussions about it that can give you more detail.
> 
> If you do get a pre-2003 Subaru though, make sure the head gasket has been dealt with because the 2.5-litre engines LOVE to eat them. Other than that, they're great snow cars.


Oh, cool, thanks for the advice!  
I know they make CR-Vs with 4WD, I would probably go for that instead of AWD. But I'm far more inclined towards the Subarus since I've seen so many on the mountain.


----------



## ShredTaos

Subaru <3. My foz(and miata), my brothers GC wagon, and his GF's sedan.


----------



## poutanen

Varza said:


> I know they make CR-Vs with 4WD, I would probably go for that instead of AWD. But I'm far more inclined towards the Subarus since I've seen so many on the mountain.


Generally vehicles won't be offered in both 4WD and AWD versions. AWD is what you'll find on CRVs, RAV4s, Subarus, Celica Alltracs, etc.

4WD is what you'll find on 4Runners, pickups, etc.

The main difference is that usually 4WD will come with a selectable transfer case (4 hi, 4 low, 2 hi). The transfer case usually locks the front and rear drivetrain, and that combined with some form of lcoking/limited slip front and rear diffs can actually result in a vehicle that will drive all 4 wheels.

AWD systems vary but generally offer some sort of torque splitting centre diff, and sometimes LSDs in one or both front/rear diffs.

For snow driving, there's basically no difference between 4WD and AWD, and the tires and driver make a larger difference than either system. For off-roading, 4WD > AWD any day...


----------



## etc335i

I don't really have a designated snow car since I'm here in SoCal so I just my daily driver. 2014 subaru STI sedan


----------



## Varza

poutanen said:


> Generally vehicles won't be offered in both 4WD and AWD versions. AWD is what you'll find on CRVs, RAV4s, Subarus, Celica Alltracs, etc.
> 
> 4WD is what you'll find on 4Runners, pickups, etc.
> 
> The main difference is that usually 4WD will come with a selectable transfer case (4 hi, 4 low, 2 hi). The transfer case usually locks the front and rear drivetrain, and that combined with some form of lcoking/limited slip front and rear diffs can actually result in a vehicle that will drive all 4 wheels.
> 
> AWD systems vary but generally offer some sort of torque splitting centre diff, and sometimes LSDs in one or both front/rear diffs.
> 
> For snow driving, there's basically no difference between 4WD and AWD, and the tires and driver make a larger difference than either system. For off-roading, 4WD > AWD any day...


 Haha, the listings I was looking at a while back must have been wrong then :laugh:
Or posted by people who didn't know the difference. I know the difference, that's why I thought it came with either. Didn't know that was impossible or unlikely.


----------



## Big Foot

The thing with AWD is it's only AWD until one wheel starts to slip. Then all the power goes to the wheel that's slipping, and you end up with 1 wheel drive. Unless the vehicle had lockable or limited slip differentials which are extremely important things to look for. Just because a vehicle has an AWD badge on it, doesn't mean it's actually going to perform when it gets slippery.


----------



## boarderaholic

Subaru Symmetrical All-Wheel Drive Test - YouTube

I like this video in regards to the AWD.


----------



## speedjason

boarderaholic said:


> Subaru Symmetrical All-Wheel Drive Test - YouTube
> 
> I like this video in regards to the AWD.


I like how they turned off traction control on all other vehicles but leave it on when testing the Subaru.
the reason why the other three couldnt get on the ramp was because one of the back wheel was spining. open diff always have same amount of torque on both wheels. spinning = no torque, so the other wheel would have no torque to move. the solution is either a limited slip diff to transfer torque to the non spinning wheel or traction control to brake(create resistance), to send power to the non spinning wheel.
in situations like this, your regular 4WD will do the same thing without electronics or old school locking diffs.


----------



## tanscrazydaisy

speedjason said:


> I like how they turned off traction control on all other vehicles but leave it on when testing the Subaru.
> the reason why the other three couldnt get on the ramp was because one of the back wheel was spining. open diff always have same amount of torque on both wheels. spinning = no torque, so the other wheel would have no torque to move. the solution is either a limited slip diff to transfer torque to the non spinning wheel or traction control to brake(create resistance), to send power to the non spinning wheel.


open differential means the power goes to the wheel that slips.

the locked differential means both sides have equal torque.

of course... you're right, though... with the traction control/vehicle stability on, it would have been using the ABS system to apply brakes to the rear driver side wheel, forcing the torque to the rear passenger side.

there is also:
2013 Subaru Outback vs. 2013 Toyota Venza All-Wheel Drive Traction Test—AMCI Testing Certified - YouTube

and the Venza has the same AWD system as the RAV4, minus the "lock mode"


----------



## poutanen

Varza said:


> Haha, the listings I was looking at a while back must have been wrong then :laugh:
> Or posted by people who didn't know the difference. I know the difference, that's why I thought it came with either. Didn't know that was impossible or unlikely.


Yeah most people don't even know what they're driving! 

Generally a N/S mounted engine (i.e. crankshaft aligned parallel to the vehicle as in a pickup) will have a selectable transfer case and a 4WD system.

Generally an E/W mounted engine (i.e. typical of front wheel drive sedans, CRVs, RAV4s, Escapes, etc.) will have an output shaft off the transaxle (transmission and differential all in one) that feeds power to a rear diff, making it an AWD system.


----------



## speedjason

tanscrazydaisy said:


> open differential means the power goes to the wheel that slips.
> 
> the locked differential means both sides have equal torque.
> 
> of course... you're right, though... with the traction control/vehicle stability on, it would have been using the ABS system to apply brakes to the rear driver side wheel, forcing the torque to the rear passenger side.
> 
> there is also:
> 2013 Subaru Outback vs. 2013 Toyota Venza All-Wheel Drive Traction Test—AMCI Testing Certified - YouTube
> 
> and the Venza has the same AWD system as the RAV4, minus the "lock mode"


normal subaru's I believe have three open diffs, pretty much like most of the AWD vehicles. Toyota's "active torque control" is just another name for traction control by braking to control torque. some AWD's have locking center. some 4WD's are FWD with a locking center transfer case. some 4WD's are RWD with locking center transfter case. nowadays, its mostly electronics to control torque on open diffs. the problem is by braking the wheels, you are wasting power so some serious off-roaders still have locking diffs.


----------



## poutanen

speedjason said:


> the solution is either a limited slip diff to transfer torque to the non spinning wheel or traction control to brake(create resistance), to send power to the non spinning wheel.
> in situations like this, your regular 4WD will do the same thing without electronics or old school locking diffs.


Exactly, except that with a 4WD transfer case, both the front and rear axles are getting equal torque (that is, whichever axle is slipping will use nearly 0% of the torque from the engine, the axle with traction will be using nearly all of it)

Essentially a 4WD has the effect of a locked centre diff while an AWD may have an open or limited slip centre diff.

Also, many 4WD trucks/SUVs come with locking or LSD diffs. Our '98 4Runner has an electronically lockable rear diff, so assuming the front is an open diff, it will be a full 3WD system.

This summer my buddy and I took a couple factory Toyotas into a mountain off-roading trail. One was another '98 4Runner (5 speed SR5), and a '2002 Tundra TRD Off-road.

This was part of the route, a river bed that had been damaged by the spring floods, there were some deep ruts that left only a tire or two in contact with the ground!










We had to come up this river (literally)...










The happy beasts at the end of the road (there's a beauty waterfall to the left of the pic, we grabbed some lunch here before the drive back)










After making it back to civilization!










Anyway, the point is that for off-roading or serious winter driving (through deep snow) a 4WD system with LSDs on a truck or truck based SUV is the way to go. For everything else AWD may be fine, and in many cases 2WD is fine. Tires are the big difference!

edit: Wish I had pics of the hairy shit we were going through, but we were too busy navigating through it to get pics!


----------



## speedjason

poutanen said:


> Yeah most people don't even know what they're driving!
> 
> Generally a N/S mounted engine (i.e. crankshaft aligned parallel to the vehicle as in a pickup) will have a selectable transfer case and a 4WD system.
> 
> Generally an E/W mounted engine (i.e. typical of front wheel drive sedans, CRVs, RAV4s, Escapes, etc.) will have an output shaft off the transaxle (transmission and differential all in one) that feeds power to a rear diff, making it an AWD system.


well this has nothing really to do with what kind of configuration it has but more to do with the layout of the vehicle. generally speaking transaxle mount engine saves space where longitudinally mount engine have better weight distribution (engine close to center of vehicle).
I had a 2001 BMW 330xi AWD and its a longitudinally mount inline 6 with a transfercase(63/37 torque spit) in the middle then front diff is mounted through the oil pan. the problem of that is the drivetrain takes up a lot of space under the car. by going trans axle its much easier to fit everything.


----------



## speedjason

poutanen said:


> Exactly, except that with a 4WD transfer case, both the front and rear axles are getting equal torque (that is, whichever axle is slipping will use nearly 0% of the torque from the engine, the axle with traction will be using nearly all of it)
> 
> Essentially a 4WD has the effect of a locked centre diff while an AWD may have an open or limited slip centre diff.
> 
> Also, many 4WD trucks/SUVs come with locking or LSD diffs. Our '98 4Runner has an electronically lockable rear diff, so assuming the front is an open diff, it will be a full 3WD system.
> 
> This summer my buddy and I took a couple factory Toyotas into a mountain off-roading trail. One was another '98 4Runner (5 speed SR5), and a '2002 Tundra TRD Off-road.
> 
> This was part of the route, a river bed that had been damaged by the spring floods, there were some deep ruts that left only a tire or two in contact with the ground!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We had to come up this river (literally)...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The happy beasts at the end of the road (there's a beauty waterfall to the left of the pic, we grabbed some lunch here before the drive back)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After making it back to civilization!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, the point is that for off-roading or serious winter driving (through deep snow) a 4WD system with LSDs on a truck or truck based SUV is the way to go. For everything else AWD may be fine, and in many cases 2WD is fine. Tires are the big difference!
> 
> edit: Wish I had pics of the hairy shit we were going through, but we were too busy navigating through it to get pics!


yes the idea of locking transfer case is to eliminate the drawback of when front wheels and rear wheels have big grip difference. theatrically they can still send power to the non slipping wheels by braking the slipping wheels together but braking causes resistance. this is why locking center is a better solution. I have an FJ Cruiser and I love it a lot.


----------



## Big Foot

speedjason said:


> yes the idea of locking transfer case is to eliminate the drawback of when front wheels and rear wheels have big grip difference. theatrically they can still send power to the non slipping wheels by braking the slipping wheels together but braking causes resistance. this is why locking center is a better solution.* I have an FJ Cruiser and I love it a lot*.


I've got a manual FJ. Can't go wrong with 4WD open center diff for daily driving, 4WD locked center diff for when it gets slippery, and 4WD locked center and locked rear diff for when things get really dicey. I am yet to have to winch out of anything offroad yet, but I guess I'm just not trying hard enough to get stuck .


----------



## poutanen

Big Foot said:


> I've got a manual FJ. Can't go wrong with 4WD open center diff for daily driving, 4WD locked center diff for when it gets slippery, and 4WD locked center and locked rear diff for when things get really dicey. I am yet to have to winch out of anything offroad yet, but I guess I'm just not trying hard enough to get stuck .


I bloody want an FJ bad! The 4Runner was a beast, had no idea that a stock vehicle could do what that thing did. I know guys do way more than I did, but this thing was a beast! My buddy destroyed his engine driving the Tundra through a pond with a cold air intake low in the engine bay (duh), and I towed him out of the bush. I towed him through terrain that I didn't think the 4Runner could simply drive through before trying!

Good thing with the FJs are the diffs. Torsen on both axles I believe?!? THAT truck is actually a 4WD, you only need one wheel with traction to be able to move... :yahoo:

Trouble is I just want one as a toy (I've got a company vehicle as a daily) and I can't justify spending $10k on a toy at this point.


----------



## ShredTaos

Big Foot said:


> The thing with AWD is it's only AWD until one wheel starts to slip. Then all the power goes to the wheel that's slipping, and you end up with 1 wheel drive. Unless the vehicle had lockable or limited slip differentials which are extremely important things to look for. Just because a vehicle has an AWD badge on it, doesn't mean it's actually going to perform when it gets slippery.


Subaru symmetrical AWD works way differently than what you described. When a wheel looses traction, the power goes away from that wheel to the ones that DO have traction.






My subaru also has an LSD in the rear. It kicks ass in the ice/snow.


----------



## binarypie

Torque Vectoring  I can't wait for electric cars to become mainstream


----------



## Big Foot

poutanen said:


> I bloody want an FJ bad! The 4Runner was a beast, had no idea that a stock vehicle could do what that thing did. I know guys do way more than I did, but this thing was a beast! My buddy destroyed his engine driving the Tundra through a pond with a cold air intake low in the engine bay (duh), and I towed him out of the bush. I towed him through terrain that I didn't think the 4Runner could simply drive through before trying!
> 
> Good thing with the FJs are the diffs. Torsen on both axles I believe?!? THAT truck is actually a 4WD, you only need one wheel with traction to be able to move... :yahoo:
> 
> Trouble is I just want one as a toy (I've got a company vehicle as a daily) and I can't justify spending $10k on a toy at this point.


You better hurry, with them being discontinued this year I have a feeling they are going to go the way of the FJ40 and become hard to find and pricey.

And the FJ is definately way over built for anything 95% of owners will put it through. It kills me to see the majority of them being driven by soccer moms that wouldn't dare even taking them onto a gravel road.


----------



## Redline

'97 GMC Jimmy. Sucks on gas but gets where I have to go when I want to get there.


----------



## tanscrazydaisy

speedjason said:


> normal subaru's I believe have three open diffs, pretty much like most of the AWD vehicles. Toyota's "active torque control" is just another name for traction control by braking to control torque. some AWD's have locking center. some 4WD's are FWD with a locking center transfer case. some 4WD's are RWD with locking center transfter case. nowadays, its mostly electronics to control torque on open diffs. the problem is by braking the wheels, you are wasting power so some serious off-roaders still have locking diffs.


Subaru AWD varies. (without getting into STI's)

the manual tranny one has front & rear open diffs (some versions had a rear viscous LSD) with a center viscous LSD

auto/CVT used a hydraulic multiplate clutch (5-speed auto & CVT had electronic controls also to make it more proactive) to divide the power front & rear for conditions. Also open diff front & rear, though some versions had a viscous rear LSD. Right now, only the (other than STI) the Outback/Legacy 3.6R & Tribeca (yes, Subaru still has them) have a rear LSD.


Toyota's Active-Torque Control (and the current Dynamic Torque Control), is also a multiplate clutch design, though it is electromagnetically controlled. But it is FWD until slip, then it can distribute up to 40% to the rear wheels. The Rav4 (and later RX350) did have a "lock mode" where it can emulate a 60:40 lock for low speeds. The Dynamic system can distribute 50%, and lock mode emulates 50:50 for low speed.

I would love to find myself a SG FOrester XT manual....

or if there is a good SAAB mechanic... a Saab with XWD. Haldex Gen 4 with an additional rear Haldex coupling for rear torque vectoring


----------



## speedjason

poutanen said:


> I bloody want an FJ bad! The 4Runner was a beast, had no idea that a stock vehicle could do what that thing did. I know guys do way more than I did, but this thing was a beast! My buddy destroyed his engine driving the Tundra through a pond with a cold air intake low in the engine bay (duh), and I towed him out of the bush. I towed him through terrain that I didn't think the 4Runner could simply drive through before trying!
> 
> Good thing with the FJs are the diffs. Torsen on both axles I believe?!? THAT truck is actually a 4WD, you only need one wheel with traction to be able to move... :yahoo:
> 
> Trouble is I just want one as a toy (I've got a company vehicle as a daily) and I can't justify spending $10k on a toy at this point.


I dont think the FJ has torsen all three on the manual version.
the manual is AWD with lockable torsen center and open rear, when not locked, front and rear are open, center is 40/60 torque split.
the auto is 2WD with locable transfer case and lockable open rear. front diff is open.


----------



## poutanen

speedjason said:


> I dont think the FJ has torsen all three on the manual version.
> the manual is AWD with lockable torsen center and open rear, when not locked, front and rear are open, center is 40/60 torque split.
> the auto is 2WD with locable transfer case and lockable open rear. front diff is open.


It definitely has a lockable rear diff, not sure on the front. One source says open, another says locking...


----------



## Big Foot

poutanen said:


> It definitely has a lockable rear diff, not sure on the front. One source says open, another says locking...


My center and rear diff both lock. The front does not .


----------



## KellionBane

4WD? Pfft... Try 6WD...










Some more info here, Car review: Mercedes-Benz G-Class 6x6 driven - road test - BBC Top Gear

Or just watch episode 4, season 21 of Top Gear UK, and prepare to be amazed.


----------



## poutanen

KellionBane said:


> 4WD? Pfft... Try 6WD...


I'd rather the top gear North Pole Toyota Hilux!!! :yahoo:


----------



## boarderaholic

I don't know which is more awesome, the Hilux, or the 6 x 6. I think I'd pick the 6 x 6 just because it has 6 wheels. I also want to take my Forester through snow banks like that just for kicks, except I think it'd break off all the stupid little plastic clips holding the bumper to the car.


----------



## KansasNoob

Big Foot said:


> My center and rear diff both lock. The front does not .


It's been a while since I've ridden in an FJ. I remember a selectable rear lock. Does the tcase have an "auto" mode? I wasn't a fan of it at first in my pickup, but it's awesome when you're going from cleared to uncleared roads a bunch, don't have to worry about binding in turns or anything. 

Not sure what the split in auto in the np246 in mine is, I'd guess 50/50 at full power :dunno:


----------



## thedru13

As much as I hate abusing it ... Audi RS4 ...


----------



## speedjason

KansasNoob said:


> It's been a while since I've ridden in an FJ. I remember a selectable rear lock. Does the tcase have an "auto" mode? I wasn't a fan of it at first in my pickup, but it's awesome when you're going from cleared to uncleared roads a bunch, don't have to worry about binding in turns or anything.
> 
> Not sure what the split in auto in the np246 in mine is, I'd guess 50/50 at full power :dunno:


automatic version has a manual transfer case.
you rarely need 4x4 tho.


----------



## Big Foot

KansasNoob said:


> It's been a while since I've ridden in an FJ. I remember a selectable rear lock. Does the tcase have an "auto" mode? I wasn't a fan of it at first in my pickup, but it's awesome when you're going from cleared to uncleared roads a bunch, don't have to worry about binding in turns or anything.
> 
> Not sure what the split in auto in the np246 in mine is, I'd guess 50/50 at full power :dunno:


The manual is fulltime 4x4 with an open center diff, so no worries about binding anything. I have never used the center diff lock in the snow, but have used it in sand offroad.


----------



## ShredTaos




----------



## speedjason

Big Foot said:


> The manual is fulltime 4x4 with an open center diff, so no worries about binding anything. I have never used the center diff lock in the snow, but have used it in sand offroad.


I love RWD cuz I can get some serious angle when drifting the thing.


----------



## redlude97

The Torsen Diff in Toyota trucks is legit, RWD, AWD, 4WD Hi/Lo options with ATRAC will power through pretty much anything.
Here's my 4runner Sport from last weekend. Only mods are the Thule rack, 32" tires, and TSX projector retrofit


----------



## KIRKRIDER




----------



## tanscrazydaisy

thedru13 said:


> As much as I hate abusing it ... Audi RS4 ...


as long as it's the avant


----------



## Deacon

tanscrazydaisy said:


> as long as it's the avant


nothing screams winter driving like 2" of ground clearance!:laugh:


----------



## ShredTaos

Nice car and all, but that thing would be stuck in the parking lot while I smash 2' snow drifts in my forester


----------



## thedru13

Unfortunately its not.. 




tanscrazydaisy said:


> as long as it's the avant


----------



## tanscrazydaisy

thedru13 said:


> Unfortunately its not..



The new RS4 is wagon only


----------



## thedru13

Yah I know.. That pic is my car.. 



tanscrazydaisy said:


> The new RS4 is wagon only


----------



## KansasNoob

Took more pics for the pickup site so I'll another here...

Moar brights for deer, elk, antelope. All this pic is missing is mountains. 
Factory difflock is getting inconsistent. Thinking about a Detroit TruTrac, kinda worried about the lack of full lockup but everyone recommends em. That and new brake pads this summer I hope. Currently have EBC green but they dust worse than any brakes I've seen. Any thoughts?


----------



## speedjason

The Deacon said:


> nothing screams winter driving like 2" of ground clearance!:laugh:


its the hipster's car with some kind of bike rack on top yet never own a bike.


----------



## thedru13

I figured i would take some flack.. I drove my Evo as my daily forever and was the best snow car I ever had. Even with my roof rack.. and it used it for more than show... 

The Audi is low but not that low. I get through snow pretty well.  THat being said being on the east coast winters are hit or miss. I have also torn through Vermont and Maine in my WRX that is also lowered. No issues. 



speedjason said:


> its the hipster's car with some kind of bike rack on top yet never own a bike.


----------



## Big Foot

There was an S4 wagon stuck spinning it's wheels on 70 last Saturday. Aparently they aren't very good for winter when you run performance summer tires on them


----------



## thedru13

Bwahhahhahhahah I love that discussion. OMG MY AWD car sucks in the snow.. Umm do you have winter tires on it? No I have summers.. Well lets see I think they are called summer tires for a reason. :faceplam:


Big Foot said:


> There was an S4 wagon stuck spinning it's wheels on 70 last Saturday. Aparently they aren't very good for winter when you run performance summer tires on them


----------



## speedjason

thedru13 said:


> I figured i would take some flack.. I drove my Evo as my daily forever and was the best snow car I ever had. Even with my roof rack.. and it used it for more than show...
> 
> The Audi is low but not that low. I get through snow pretty well. THat being said being on the east coast winters are hit or miss. I have also torn through Vermont and Maine in my WRX that is also lowered. No issues.


when I say snow I mean this snow.
I actually been thinking about getting a trailer and a snowmobile and go do backcountry snowboarding in the future.


----------



## BigDouggieDoug

speedjason said:


> when I say snow I mean this snow....



... and this snow 

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/13084913544/][/URL]

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/13084734523/][/URL]


----------



## poutanen

BigDouggieDoug said:


> ... and this snow


Also :eusa_clap: :eusa_clap: :eusa_clap: worthy!!!


----------



## destroy

KansasNoob said:


> Took more pics for the pickup site so I'll another here...
> 
> Moar brights for deer, elk, antelope. All this pic is missing is mountains.
> Factory difflock is getting inconsistent. Thinking about a Detroit TruTrac, kinda worried about the lack of full lockup but everyone recommends em. That and new brake pads this summer I hope. Currently have EBC green but they dust worse than any brakes I've seen. Any thoughts?


Can't even tell what it is! Is she a runner beneath all that white heaven? :tongue4:

I would reccomend some ceramic pads. I put Akebono ceramics on my Benz and they made a world of difference for the dust. It's still dust, but it's not the ugly brown corrosive garbage that ruins your nice chrome shoes on your ride. The stuff from ceramics more or less just wipes off easy.











I was just about to buy one of these a few weeks ago but it slipped through my hands like a greasy shit-rope all the way down to Shit-Luck Broketown.


----------



## ThredJack

destroy said:


> Can't even tell what it is! Is she a runner beneath all that white heaven? :tongue4:
> 
> I would reccomend some ceramic pads. I put Akebono ceramics on my Benz and they made a world of difference for the dust. It's still dust, but it's not the ugly brown corrosive garbage that ruins your nice chrome shoes on your ride. The stuff from ceramics more or less just wipes off easy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was just about to buy one of these a few weeks ago but it slipped through my hands like a greasy shit-rope all the way down to Shit-Luck Broketown.


Must be nice. I drive a Dodge Neon, and can't even afford to get it washed.:laugh:


----------



## rambob

After a good dump at my house in Feb: Found one of my truck before I cleaned the snow off it...and then after I cleaned the snow


----------



## twowheeled

I drive a ridgeline with winter tires, gets me through most stuff. I've got chains and recovery straps in the back when it's not enough. Roof racks are gay, 4 boards and 3 pairs of skis, gear for 5 people, all fit nicely in the bed last weekend. The only thing that didn't fit was the beer and snacks.. that had to go under the back seats for some reason..:laugh:


----------



## Mel M

2014 Subaru Outback. A little over a month buying the car, my wife and I took a road trip fro PA to UT.

















Edit: Shown with Nokian Hakkapellita R2's. Real badass tires and came in handy when driving through a 100 miles of snowstorms through Wyoming.


----------



## SnowDogWax

Mel M said:


> 2014 Subaru Outback. A little over a month buying the car, my wife and I took a road trip fro PA to UT.
> 
> View attachment 43554
> 
> 
> View attachment 43562


Bought same car, I'm from PA, Bought EPIC 2014/2015 season pass for Colorado , YOU are a Genius :eusa_clap::eusa_clap::eusa_clap:


----------



## Mel M

SnowDogWax said:


> Bought same car, I'm from PA, Bought EPIC 2014/2015 season pass for Colorado , YOU are a Genius :eusa_clap::eusa_clap::eusa_clap:


Haha, great minds think alike... :thumbsup:

Epic Pass is an awesome idea, especially if you're driving out there. Was debating weather to get one for next year, but next on my wishlist is Big Sky Montana and Jackson Hole, WY if I were to go on a road trip. Only ~400 miles apart.


----------



## SnowDogWax

Mel M said:


> Haha, great minds think alike... :thumbsup:
> 
> Epic Pass is an awesome idea, especially if you're driving out there. Was debating weather to get one for next year, but next on my wishlist is Big Sky Montana and Jackson Hole, WY if I were to go on a road trip. Only ~400 miles apart.


Plan is two 30 day trips, Colorado Epic beat it till dead. Big Sky, Jackson is on bucket list.


----------



## destroy

ThredJack said:


> Must be nice. I drive a Dodge Neon, and can't even afford to get it washed.:laugh:


Hey, I'm not the *student* I saw a long time ago in this thread driving a $140,000 2013 G500 or whatever. This wasn't a regular post though...

I'm not rich, and I don't make a lot of money, but I spend wisely and work very hard. You know you can buy a really nice used Benz for about what that Neon would have cost new, right? Parts _can_ be expensive with nice cars, but if you're not taking it to a mechanic and you learn how to do things yourself you'll save a bundle and learn a lot of life skills.


----------



## KansasNoob

destroy said:


> Can't even tell what it is! Is she a runner beneath all that white heaven? :tongue4:
> 
> I would reccomend some ceramic pads. I put Akebono ceramics on my Benz and they made a world of difference for the dust. It's still dust, but it's not the ugly brown corrosive garbage that ruins your nice chrome shoes on your ride. The stuff from ceramics more or less just wipes off easy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was just about to buy one of these a few weeks ago but it slipped through my hands like a greasy shit-rope all the way down to Shit-Luck Broketown.


How would that do in the SNOW though? lol

The dust is not a big deal really since I just have alloys, but I like having clean wheels. Picky I guess. Looking at Hawk right now. Truck is a 2006 Cheby, has more options than I need. Been my baby for 2.5 years now.


----------



## Argo

This kinda snow is what I like to not get stuck in....


----------



## KansasNoob

I think I saw you post those in the conditions thread, awesome pics. :thumbsup: Wish I had some action pics of the 2 times I've been in serious shit in this new truck. Although just to get home I have to go through what many people consider "serious shit". Had some pucker factor when I was fording this summer to get to town and heard the AC belt start squeaking. :blink:

What lights are you running in and on your bumper? Looks like you're missing a couple.  What else do you have planned for it? And who did your tuning?


----------



## Argo

They are just cheap ass lights off eBay I found with blue lenses with decent aftermarket bulbs. I never bought the 4" lights to fill the holes.

I don't have any real plans for it other than redoing the interior..... I'm gonna put some leather and tempurpedic foam in the seats for cushions


----------



## ThredJack

destroy said:


> Hey, I'm not the *student* I saw a long time ago in this thread driving a $140,000 2013 G500 or whatever. This wasn't a regular post though...
> 
> I'm not rich, and I don't make a lot of money, but I spend wisely and work very hard. You know you can buy a really nice used Benz for about what that Neon would have cost new, right? Parts _can_ be expensive with nice cars, but if you're not taking it to a mechanic and you learn how to do things yourself you'll save a bundle and learn a lot of life skills.


Yeah, I know, but the Neon is my first vehicle I bought for $5,000 when I first got my license. I just can't afford to upgrade. But hey, it's still going pretty strong for a 5K vehicle after all this time, so I can't complain I guess.

And I was just joking btw. I didn't mean anything by it. If you can afford a nice car like that, then that's great, and you should get one if it's what you want.


----------



## destroy

KansasNoob said:


> How would that do in the SNOW though? lol
> 
> The dust is not a big deal really since I just have alloys, but I like having clean wheels. Picky I guess. Looking at Hawk right now. Truck is a 2006 Cheby, has more options than I need. Been my baby for 2.5 years now.


Not really that bad. Tires make all the difference, my friend. If I had a lot of start-stop driving in really steep hilly terrain, I might care more. Unfortunately you can only get their AWD 4-Matic system in their gasser engines on the models I like... but even though it's RWD (limited slip at least) and heavy it's quite well balanced. Did I mention it hardly snows at all here in the PNW? :laugh: *Even when I move up closer to Whistler I won't have to deal with trudging through any big dumps of 3 feet or more of untouched snow. Hell, even if I lived in the interior of BC where it snows all the time I still wouldn't worry. I'll drive through just about anything, I'm crazy! Never let weather hold me back before in my life...

If I was going to be way off the beaten path - of course I'd want a proper 4x4. Instead I choose things you'll never find to this level in American cars - style, performance, handling, comfort, and... economy! An '05 CDI will get 40 mpg on the highway without too much trouble. Not bad for a 4000+ lbs car. Plus the option of still running homebrew biodiesel. Also, ABS, ESP, traction control... these were all developed either by Mercedes, or on their behalf by Bosch at their special facility in Sweden. I've spent plenty of time in trucks like yours and Argo's. I've come close to buying an F350 a few times. I won't need one until I own a sled... Still a Benz guy though and when I can afford it I'm gonna get an '03 G500 and do a diesel conversion. 

I still swear by ceramics after my last brake job. Unless you like cleaning ALL. THE. TIME. you'll still end up with pitted and ruined rims. That stuff is nasty and ugly. They WILL wreck your wheels like I said.



ThredJack said:


> Yeah, I know, but the Neon is my first vehicle I bought for $5,000 when I first got my license. I just can't afford to upgrade. But hey, it's still going pretty strong for a 5K vehicle after all this time, so I can't complain I guess.
> 
> And I was just joking btw. I didn't mean anything by it. If you can afford a nice car like that, then that's great, and you should get one if it's what you want.


I ain't even mad tho 

I know how hard it is man. There are ways though! If you make certain sacrifices you can get a lot of things. All my money goes to bare essentials (except for snowboards... ). I don't even drink or anything so that saves me a bundle right there.

Work hard, make good choices, and the good will come!


----------



## SnowOwl

Hopefully I'll be posting pics of this subie I'll be picking up within the next week or so :hope:


----------



## dsciulli19

'09 GMC Sierra SLT 4-Door 4x4. 

Plenty of room for 5 and all of the snowboarding gear as well. Jump in and let's go!!


----------



## thatkidwho

2013 Mazda CX-9 AWD with Thule summit box on top. 3.7l v6, 6 speed auto w/ manual override, heated seats/mirrors, etc. Seats 7 comfortably, I have a family of 5 plus my mom usually tags along. Decent gas mileage for size/weight. Fun to drive. Have had no problems in 8 inches of fresh snow or deep pot holed parking lots. 
For real bad condition, deep snow, mud, I roll my 69 fj40 w/ chevy 350. No heater, seats two, 8 mpg, top speed 55.


----------



## SnowDogWax

^^^^
+1 Heated seats a must


----------



## KansasNoob

I've never had heated seats, but I do appreciate the heated mirror and rear defrost on my truck. The auto AC setup is great too, doesn't blow air until it actually has heat, and backs it off once the cab is warm. I think I would take ventilated seats over heated seats honestly.


----------



## SnowDogWax

Everything the money can buy, one more grat item is heated windshield wipers,


----------



## Big Foot

I personally hate heated seats. The last thing I want to sit on after sweating my ass off all day riding hard is a hot seat.


----------



## thatkidwho

But they're great for the cold morning drive up. Mine seem to heat the lower back too, which is relaxing after a long day.


----------



## readimag

I love cooled seat I use them all time in the winter with the heater turned all the way up. You can take me now for all the gas I burned and helped with this great winter out east.


----------



## boarderaholic

Big Foot said:


> I personally hate heated seats. The last thing I want to sit on after sweating my ass off all day riding hard is a hot seat.


I've been told I smell like a wet dog when I use the heated seats in my car after I've been snowboarding... =(


----------



## Hank Scorpio

Adding to my newly acquired Subaru's accessories today, I got a $600 Yakima Skybox Pro 16 for $200 off craigslist by a guy moving to Thailand and liquidating his gear(score!):










The thing is huge though, so I have to move my Yakima bars/railgrabs all the way forward or my hatch is going to hit it when opened. Hopefully I find a good fit and it handles all my boarding gear/roadtrip storage needs. 

Any other Subaru owners here have the Skybox 16?


----------



## destroy

Heated seats are great. I appreciate them in a diesel especially. Nothing like a heated seat though even outside of winter. I work for a living and the heat is real nice on the back after all the abuse it takes to pay the bills.

Last winter when I was working up north I got a ride home from the mountain from a girl with a brand new F150. She referred to the heated seat as "the beaver heater". :laugh:


----------



## SnowDogWax

Hank Scorpio said:


> Adding to my newly acquired Subaru's accessories today, I got a $600 Yakima Skybox Pro 16 for $200 off craigslist by a guy moving to Thailand and liquidating his gear(score!):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The thing is huge though, so I have to move my Yakima bars/railgrabs all the way forward or my hatch is going to hit it when opened. Hopefully I find a good fit and it handles all my boarding gear/roadtrip storage needs.
> 
> Any other Subaru owners here have the Skybox 16?


Just bought for my Subaru's not the deal you got but its big…..:dizzy:

RocketBox Pro Rooftop Cargo Box, 74"L x 33"W x 16"H, 14 cu. ft.


----------



## SnowOwl

Here's the 4Runner. Soon it might be sharing mountain time...if at all with the next car coming. Gives me a mixed feeling of :yahoo: and :dunno:


----------



## ThredJack

SnowOwl said:


> Here's the 4Runner. Soon it might be sharing mountain time...if at all with the next car coming. Gives me a mixed feeling of :yahoo: and :dunno:


Ah, those are nice vehicles. My Mom had one, it's what I drove when I first started, until I got my own car.

Sadly, it went to the scrap heap a few years ago. Well over 200K on it. I'd buy one, if I could find it in good condition.


----------



## SnowOwl

ThredJack said:


> Ah, those are nice vehicles. My Mom had one, it's what I drove when I first started, until I got my own car.
> 
> Sadly, it went to the scrap heap a few years ago. Well over 200K on it. I'd buy one, if I could find it in good condition.


I love it. It's a 97 limited, but drives better than our 02' SR5 model (IMO) and we also have a Tundra. Love me my Toyotas. Only reason I'm looking for another vehicle is I need one that has something better than 14mpg


----------



## twowheeled

my 4runner was tough as nails.. unfortunately that engine couldn't pull the skin off a rice pudding, yet somehow still managed to consistently get 12mpg all the time.


----------



## poutanen

SnowOwl said:


> I love it. It's a 97 limited, but drives better than our 02' SR5 model (IMO) and we also have a Tundra. Love me my Toyotas. Only reason I'm looking for another vehicle is I need one that has something better than 14mpg


We've got a '98 Limited with the e-locker, I'm going to steal that from the wife. I had a '98 SR5 that I took through the bush. That thing would go ANYWHERE...

I towed a Tundra out of a tough offroading trail last summer. Kept her in 4 Low, second gear most of the time, and just crawled out. Was a blast! The 3.4 may not have high HP, and it may be harder on gas, but it's a good workhorse.


----------



## SnowOwl

poutanen said:


> We've got a '98 Limited with the e-locker, I'm going to steal that from the wife. I had a '98 SR5 that I took through the bush. That thing would go ANYWHERE...
> 
> I towed a Tundra out of a tough offroading trail last summer. Kept her in 4 Low, second gear most of the time, and just crawled out. Was a blast! The 3.4 may not have high HP, and it may be harder on gas, but it's a good workhorse.


Damn straight. Mine is RWD only, no 4x4 but with the right tires on, it is a beast on the mountain, snow included :thumbsup: 

My rear door hitch is a bit messed up, so it doesn't "close" all the way so now I can't set my alarm till I fix that. annoying lol


----------



## poutanen

SnowOwl said:


> My rear door hitch is a bit messed up, so it doesn't "close" all the way so now I can't set my alarm till I fix that. annoying lol


Yeah they have a few common problems. I had to dissect the wifes rear door and clean up the window tracks, replace some parts. The rear window used to sound like it was being dragged through gravel every time it went up and down, now it's great!

Lots of parts in the wreckers around here though.

I put slightly oversized BFG All-Terrain T/A on my SR5 and it was bloody good. I know there are much more aggressive tires out there, but I was shocked at what that stock Toyota with those tires could do.


----------



## ThredJack

My Mom's was a 98 SR5, I believe. The thing was tough as nails and would take you anywhere you want to go. I wonder if the newer ones are any good?


----------



## SnowOwl

Still have the 4runner but I got my baby finally! 06 Subaru Baja :yahoo: I'm pretty damn excited for the next season to start just for that mountain drive alone. Super stoked :thumbsup:


----------



## ThredJack

I want something with AWD/4WD for these nasty Ice Coast winters. I'm looking at a Honda CR-V atm, as well as a Nissan Xtera. I have a few others on my list as well but those are the main ones.


----------



## MarshallV82

I'm thinking about getting a topper (Or Cap for you East coasters and Canadians) for my truck. I hate having to throw everything in my cab every time we go eat or get out the truck! 

It's a 2008 Dodge 3500 SRW Quad Cab diesel truck with a long box, it's going to look like a school bus, but whatever! It'll be handy. 

Getting one that looks nice and is color match is a lot more expensive than I thought!


----------



## snowman55

readimag said:


> I love cooled seat I use them all time in the winter with the heater turned all the way up. You can take me now for all the gas I burned and helped with this great winter out east.


I am the opposite. I hate jacking up the heat. I turn the heat off or very low and just keep the heated seat on.


----------



## SnowOwl

ThredJack said:


> I want something with AWD/4WD for these nasty Ice Coast winters. I'm looking at a Honda CR-V atm, as well as a Nissan Xtera. I have a few others on my list as well but those are the main ones.


I was looking into them too but I heard iffy stuff about the dependability of their awd/4x4 system. I also wanted the xterra but it's basically another 4runner....with just as shitty mpg lol





MarshallV82 said:


> I'm thinking about getting a topper (Or Cap for you East coasters and Canadians) for my truck. I hate having to throw everything in my cab every time we go eat or get out the truck!
> 
> It's a 2008 Dodge 3500 SRW Quad Cab diesel truck with a long box, it's going to look like a school bus, but whatever! It'll be handy.
> 
> Getting one that looks nice and is color match is a lot more expensive than I thought!


You should consider making your own tonneau cover. They're super simple and super cost effective and super efficient. I'll be making one for the Baja. All you need really is to measure out the bed, choice of material for the cover, then cover the material with marine grade materials that they use for seat covers, bam. A water sealed cover for the bed. Might have to mcgiver your own locking system which should be easy enough :thumbsup:


----------



## f00bar

Last Sunday was the last day at the local area, and the weather was just too nice so I pulled the cover off, it reluctantly started after a 5 month hibernation, bungied the board to the rear luggage rack and off I went.

A bit chilly in the morning drive to the mountain, refuse to drive with the top up, but the drive home was great. And the looks pulling into the parking lot was priceless. 

Tempted to do it with my final trip of the season up to Okemo on Sunday but that's a bit more of a drive and my son will be with me. Don't want to push my luck without give it a better one over.


----------



## Epic

Has anyone driven a newer Jeep Compass or Patriot? Looking at 2011-2013 ones with low miles. Great MPG for an SUV but haven't gotten behind the wheel of one yet. Also considering a '14 Jeep Cherokee, they have some pretty sweet lease deals going on.


----------



## ThredJack

SnowOwl said:


> I was looking into them too but I heard iffy stuff about the dependability of their awd/4x4 system. I also wanted the xterra but it's basically another 4runner....with just as shitty mpg lol


I haven't heard of any issues with the CR-V's drive system. Then again, I haven't looked much into it yet, or known anyone who has one. And that's my main problem with the Xterra.


----------



## jimb0

ThredJack said:


> I haven't heard of any issues with the CR-V's drive system. Then again, I haven't looked much into it yet, or known anyone who has one. And that's my main problem with the Xterra.


I had a 2005 CR-V, got it to 247K, not a single problem.


----------



## ThredJack

jimb0 said:


> I had a 2005 CR-V, got it to 247K, not a single problem.


This one's an '04 with 99K on it. They want 7500 for it.


----------



## jimb0

ThredJack said:


> This one's an '04 with 99K on it. They want 7500 for it.


I'm not the one for pricing but when I traded it in when I got my new car I got 3k for it. Had a wrecked passenger left door and the drive shaft broke going to the rear. My mechanic took out the shaft so I went from 4 wheel drive to front. This was back in 2012


EDIT: You do know they have a like a card table int he trunk when you pull up the rear carpet and there's a well under the table too.


----------



## Patrick1229

05 chevy Silverado crew cab. 

Does the job but would like to get some studded snow tires. My friend's minovan is better in the icy stuff that my truck in 4x4


----------



## Northriver1

Epic said:


> Has anyone driven a newer Jeep Compass or Patriot? Looking at 2011-2013 ones with low miles. Great MPG for an SUV but haven't gotten behind the wheel of one yet. Also considering a '14 Jeep Cherokee, they have some pretty sweet lease deals going on.


I have driven all of the new jeep vehicles. I sometimes load them on ships bound for Asia at work. I can say I would not buy one they seem like garbage, the only ones I would ever consider would be a diesel model. Over half the stuff jeep is sending out for export are diesel powered. The Wrangler and cherokee versions in the diesel are pretty sick. Not sure when or if they will be available in the US for sale.. Just my opinion I personally am not much of a Jeep fan some guys love them i guess....


----------



## SnowDogWax

Used the Yakima Rocket Box Pro Rooftop Cargo Box 14 cubic ft for one trip. Returned it and bought a Yakima Sky box 21 cubic ft… I might be able to fit my Subaru Outback in it…. Never can have to much storage.


----------



## tanscrazydaisy

jimb0 said:


> I had a 2005 CR-V, got it to 247K, not a single problem.


The CR-V Real Time AWD has issues with it overheating and rendering the car immobile, if you don't have traction and the system cannot find traction.

happened to my co-worker before.


----------



## ThredJack

I test drove an '03 Subaru Legacy today. :yahoo:

Loved it, drove like a dream. They want 5900 for it. 143k, new timing belt, and they rebuilt the head gasket(common problem with higher mileage Subbies). I think I'll try to get my hands on it. It's a Legacy L wagon, so it has plenty of room for all my snowboarding shit.


----------



## KansasNoob

Patrick1229 said:


> 05 chevy Silverado crew cab.
> 
> Does the job but would like to get some studded snow tires. My friend's minovan is better in the icy stuff that my truck in 4x4


What tires do you have? I managed fine in the snow even with the crappy Goodyears. Now I have siped all terrains, not as good as snow tires but I can still get through snow no problem. I'd add it stops great on ice and snow as well.


----------



## Patrick1229

KansasNoob said:


> What tires do you have? I managed fine in the snow even with the crappy Goodyears. Now I have siped all terrains, not as good as snow tires but I can still get through snow no problem. I'd add it stops great on ice and snow as well.


Falken ziex. They aren't terrible, but more of an all season. My buddies call em "beetle skins"


----------



## KansasNoob

Yeah there are definitely better tires for the snow than those, lol. One set of tires has to do it all for me. Mud, highway, and the little snow my truck sees. I have had these Coopers all terrains a year and I like them, the wear is good, I'm getting them re siped soon though. Some hate the Coopers but I have had great luck with this set. Boss was impressed enough that he bought a set of Cooper mud tires.

We have put almost 3500 miles worth of snow trips on my friend's Burb in the last couple years, it has Michelin LTX AT2 and I was really impressed by them. Super quiet on the highway, smooth ride, and they do well on snowpack and ice for an all terrain. Nothing can beat a snow tire, but with a set of chains these would be perfect for year round use.


----------



## Patrick1229

KansasNoob said:


> Yeah there are definitely better tires for the snow than those, lol. One set of tires has to do it all for me. Mud, highway, and the little snow my truck sees. I have had these Coopers all terrains a year and I like them, the wear is good, I'm getting them re siped soon though. Some hate the Coopers but I have had great luck with this set. Boss was impressed enough that he bought a set of Cooper mud tires.
> 
> We have put almost 3500 miles worth of snow trips on my friend's Burb in the last couple years, it has Michelin LTX AT2 and I was really impressed by them. Super quiet on the highway, smooth ride, and they do well on snowpack and ice for an all terrain. Nothing can beat a snow tire, but with a set of chains these would be perfect for year round use.


Chains work great but are a pita. Id rather just have a set of studded snows mounted on some steel rims to get me through the winter up here, and switch back to my old roadies in the spring.


----------



## KansasNoob

I know what you mean. I'm hoping to have to do the same before too long. :thumbsup:


----------



## Hank Scorpio

SnowDogWax said:


> Used the Yakima Rocket Box Pro Rooftop Cargo Box 14 cubic ft for one trip. Returned it and bought a Yakima Sky box 21 cubic ft… I might be able to fit my Subaru Outback in it…. Never can have to much storage.


Wow, I can't imagine how you got the 21 to fit on an Outback! I just mounted the 16s to my Outback and even mounted as far forward as possible, it BARELY fits without hitting the trunk spoiler:


















SO MUCH space in there though, I love the thing.


----------



## SnowDogWax

At Jay Peak VT, the 21 cf monster is sitting at REI in Pittsburgh ready for pick-up. Amozon has a cool system. Enter your car, it spits out if it fits. It said it will fit.


----------



## KIRKRIDER

New winner:






























Aton-Impulse’s beefy Viking 2992 amphibian


----------



## Toecutter

KIRKRIDER said:


> New winner:


What is that thing???


----------



## KIRKRIDER

Toecutter said:


> What is that thing???



Aton-Impulse’s beefy Viking 2992 amphibian


----------



## Toecutter

KIRKRIDER said:


> Aton-Impulse’s beefy Viking 2992 amphibian


That thing is cool. It looks like it'd fun to drive. 

Good for smashing wildflowers too:


----------



## SnowOwl

KIRKRIDER said:


> Aton-Impulse’s beefy Viking 2992 amphibian


Post a pic of your WRX


----------



## Ocho

Toecutter said:


> That thing is cool. It looks like it'd fun to drive.


Those tires are pretty badass and I get why they're so wide being amphibian...but wonder how they actually do in the snow? From all I've read/researched on tires for snow performance, it's said narrow is better. Narrow=slice through snow; wide=push/plow through snow (hence less traction). 

I switched over to an AT tire this season and wanted to go wider but didn't for that reason. Those snow pics are making me question that now...looks like the Wildflowers Smasher is getting traction on snow just fine.


----------



## Triple8Sol

Here it is in Summer form with the new wheels installed and my DH bike on the rack. Pic is from Waterwerks on the Green this past weekend.


----------



## SnowOwl

here's my baby in summer mode 





Mud romping


----------



## KIRKRIDER

SnowOwl said:


> Post a pic of your WRX


I did A gazzillion posts ago... My son is turning 15 today...he's taller than me now  that was from 2009 I got that Burton for him off Ebay...10 bucks with the bindings.


----------



## SnowOwl

KIRKRIDER said:


> I did A gazzillion posts ago... My son is turning 15 today...he's taller than me now  that was from 2009 I got that Burton for him off Ebay...10 bucks with the bindings.


I love it! and sweet deal on the set up:thumbsup:


----------



## Big Foot

My snowboard vehicle enjoys the summer months as well...


----------



## binarypie

Big Foot said:


> My snowboard vehicle enjoys the summer months as well...
> 
> View attachment 48401


My father-in-law has one of those and it is fun to driver. Pretty quiet and easy going on the road as well. Unlike my Jeep with no top and giant tires lol.

The only thing I've wondered is do you get used to the blind spots? I have a terrible fear of not seeing people behind me on the freeway.


----------



## poutanen

binarypie said:


> The only thing I've wondered is do you get used to the blind spots? I have a terrible fear of not seeing people behind me on the freeway.


You drive backwards on the freeway?


----------



## Big Foot

binarypie said:


> My father-in-law has one of those and it is fun to driver. Pretty quiet and easy going on the road as well. Unlike my Jeep with no top and giant tires lol.
> 
> The only thing I've wondered is do you get used to the blind spots? I have a terrible fear of not seeing people behind me on the freeway.


With properly adjusted mirrors there really are no blind spots. The issue is most people adjust their side mirrors so that they can see the side of their vehicle in the mirror. That's completely wrong. Your side mirrors should be adjusted out so that the only way you can see the side of your vehicle in them is if you tilt your head completely to one side, and you should just see a sliver of the side of the vehicle when you do this. With the mirrors adjusted like this, they are actually showing you what is next to you (i.e. in your blind spot). The way most people have their mirrors adjusted all they can see are vehicles behind them, hence the "blind spots".

And I agree about the FJ being nice and quiet on the road. It's the main reason I chose it over a Wrangler. The Wrangler is a little more capable than the FJ off road, but the FJ more than makes up for it with it's fantastic manners on the road. When I take people for rides they often can't believe how smooth the ride is in my FJ despite a lift, full skids, sliders, and A/T tires.


----------



## Deacon

Big Foot said:


> With properly adjusted mirrors there really are no blind spots. The issue is most people adjust their side mirrors so that they can see the side of their vehicle in the mirror. That's completely wrong. Your side mirrors should be adjusted out so that the only way you can see the side of your vehicle in them is if you tilt your head completely to one side, and you should just see a sliver of the side of the vehicle when you do this. With the mirrors adjusted like this, they are actually showing you what is next to you (i.e. in your blind spot). The way most people have their mirrors adjusted all they can see are vehicles behind them, hence the "blind spots".
> 
> And I agree about the FJ being nice and quiet on the road. It's the main reason I chose it over a Wrangler. The Wrangler is a little more capable than the FJ off road, but the FJ more than makes up for it with it's fantastic manners on the road. When I take people for rides they often can't believe how smooth the ride is in my FJ despite a lift, full skids, sliders, and A/T tires.


I have mine adjusted so I can check out my biceps when I'm driving.

:yahoo:









The new snowmobile.


----------



## f00bar

The Deacon said:


> I have mine adjusted so I can check out my biceps when I'm driving.
> 
> :yahoo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The new snowmobile.


Object in mirror appear BIGGER than they actually are... :laugh: I angle mine towards my crotch....


----------



## poutanen

Big Foot said:


> With properly adjusted mirrors there really are no blind spots. The issue is most people adjust their side mirrors so that they can see the side of their vehicle in the mirror. That's completely wrong.


+1... I think it's hilarious/sad when I get in many peoples cars and see the mirrors filled with the sides of their vehicles! I can see the next couple lanes over with my mirrors, I'm almost too far the other way.



Big Foot said:


> The Wrangler is a little more capable than the FJ off road, but the FJ more than makes up for it with it's fantastic manners on the road.


You think?


----------



## Big Foot

poutanen said:


> ...
> 
> 
> You think?


Yeah, there are a number of factors that play into off-road capability, and a stock Jeep definately has the advantage over a stock FJ for the following reasons:

1. Ground Clearance - the stock Wrangler has 1" more ground clearance than the FJ. While not a huge amount of additional clearance, I've taken rock hits on my skid plates that would have likely been much less significant with an additional inch of clearance.

2. Solid Front Axel - the Wrangler has a solid front axel stock, while the FJ is independent front suspension. The solid front axel allows for more articulation for getting over difficult obstacles. It also offers more durability, as the axels are extremely beefy. The downside to the solid front axel, and one of the reasons the FJ rides so much better on the road, is that it makes for a very harsh ride on pavement, because any imperfections in the road are picked up by both wheels at the same time since they are connected to eachother.

5. Shorter Wheel Base - If we are talking 2 door wrangler, the wheel base is about a foot shorter than the FJ's, which makes it a lot easier to get over tall obstacles without getting hung up. If we are talking the 4 door wrangler than the FJ has the advantage as it's about a foot shorter.

4. Sway Bar Disconnects - the Wrangler has sway bar disconnects which allow for more suspension travel when offroad, but they can be recconnected with the push of a button for onroad stability. The FJ's sway bars are bolted on, and it isn't practical to unbolt them for offroading, then bolt them back on when you get back to pavement.

With the above, the Jeep definately has the advantage off-road. An FJ can still keep up, but the Jeep is going to be able to do everything easier. However, I think the FJ blows the Jeep out of the water as far as onroad handling and comfort goes. That's why I went with the FJ. It's my daily driver, and 99% of the total mileage I put on my vehicle is on pavement. Now if I were in the market for a vehicle specifically off-roading, I'd buy a Jeep.


----------



## taco tuesday

Currently a subaru outback limited. Gets way better mileage than my old f150 but doesn't have the ability to power through 4 feet of snow. The f150 was a 4 door with a cap on the bed so it was basically a station wagon on steroids. Plenty of room in the cab for people and tons of room in the bed for gear. With the subaru if i have more than 2 people in the car i need to use the roof rack for boards. I have also gotten stuck and had to shovel it out, never happened to the f150.


----------



## Deacon

taco tuesday said:


> Currently a subaru outback limited. Gets way better mileage than my old f150 but doesn't have the ability to power through 4 feet of snow. The f150 was a 4 door with a cap on the bed so it was basically a station wagon on steroids. Plenty of room in the cab for people and tons of room in the bed for gear. With the subaru if i have more than 2 people in the car i need to use the roof rack for boards. I have also gotten stuck and had to shovel it out, never happened to the f150.


Thanks for the tip... my legacy is pretty low to the ground(stock), seeing as im coming from a Yukon XL. I think I'll drop a shovel in the back this winter.


----------



## kosmoz

Put some real winter tires on that subaru and you are good to go  

I'm going to buy some kind of smaller minivan, because you can remove middle seat from 2nd row and you can put snowboard, no need for roof racks whatsoever. Once I go to mountains it's a 1500 mile trip, so fuel economy counts a lot and no need for AWD on german autobahns of french motorways


----------



## speedjason

Big Foot said:


> My snowboard vehicle enjoys the summer months as well...
> 
> View attachment 48409


I like your taste


----------



## SnowOwl

taco tuesday said:


> Currently a subaru outback limited. Gets way better mileage than my old f150 but doesn't have the ability to power through 4 feet of snow. The f150 was a 4 door with a cap on the bed so it was basically a station wagon on steroids. Plenty of room in the cab for people and tons of room in the bed for gear. With the subaru if i have more than 2 people in the car i need to use the roof rack for boards. I have also gotten stuck and had to shovel it out, never happened to the f150.


You're doing it wrong.


----------



## KansasNoob

One of these could make a decent snow vehicle... I'd definitely rock it all winter and the rest of the year. Better looking in person IMO.


----------



## speedjason

KansasNoob said:


> One of these could make a decent snow vehicle... I'd definitely rock it all winter and the rest of the year. Better looking in person IMO.


I really doubt anyone would take their STi out on the salt covered roads.


----------



## binarypie

speedjason said:


> I really doubt anyone would take their STi out on the salt covered roads.


You should go to Vermont in the winter then.


----------



## Triple8Sol

speedjason said:


> I really doubt anyone would take their STi out on the salt covered roads.


Seeing cars like the WRX in the mountains is actually really common around here. Not quite as many STI's but still see them often. Less Evo's and S4's, but a few of them as well.


----------



## NWBoarder

Triple8Sol said:


> Seeing cars like the WRX in the mountains is actually really common around here. Not quite as many STI's but still see them often. Less Evo's and S4's, but a few of them as well.


So many Subarus. They're everywhere. All year round. And yes, I'm jealous that I don't have one yet. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## SnowOwl

speedjason said:


> I really doubt anyone would take their STi out on the salt covered roads.


And that's why I got myself the Baja and not a WRX/STi. Stock lift :yahoo: My mountain Subaru goes places off pavement too


----------



## snowklinger

i want a 2 door baja


----------



## SnowOwl

snowklinger said:


> i want a 2 door baja


talkin about the old brats?


----------



## taco tuesday

SnowOwl said:


> You're doing it wrong.


Doing what wrong?


----------



## snowklinger

SnowOwl said:


> talkin about the old brats?


yea but a new one!


----------



## SnowOwl

taco tuesday said:


> Doing what wrong?


Owning a Scooby



snowklinger said:


> yea but a new one!


Someone posted this last week from a car show, it's completely restored. Pretty "New" 


Or maybe this could tickle your fancy :laugh:



This thing has potential though


----------



## KansasNoob

That a Monaro? I have never driven a rear drive car on snow and I don't plan to. I'll stick to 4wd pickups and AWD cars.


----------



## ken35

ken35 said:


> Currently my vehicle of choice is a 2001 GMC Sierra 2500HD. Only vehicle reliable enough and with enough room to haul all our gear and the people.
> 
> If it's just me, I'd probably take my 2005 Toyota Corolla but I don't like going alone.


Well last season it worked out that my truck only made two trips before the transfer case exploded and I ended up using my car. Good thing I have two vehicles I guess. 

Both did an excellent job of hauling people and their stuff.


----------



## SnowOwl

KansasNoob said:


> That a Monaro? I have never driven a rear drive car on snow and I don't plan to. I'll stick to 4wd pickups and AWD cars.


Kinda looks like one eh. This season will be my first using a AWD/4WD in the snow. My 4Runner is 2WD. Even when they shut down the roads, I never had issues. I always just flashed 4 fingers at the check points and rolled throw. With the right tires and driving, I've never had an issue. I even climbed steep ass hills that people needed to get towed up :dunno: But I'll take it! And I'm looking forward to seeing what my scooby will do :yahoo:


----------



## kosmoz

Good winter tires, not some all season crap, and youre good to go even with rwd or fwd, definately better choice than some kind of truck with all season tires, especiallu when it comes to braking and cornering


----------



## ML16

KansasNoob said:


> That a Monaro? I have never driven a rear drive car on snow and I don't plan to. I'll stick to 4wd pickups and AWD cars.


Commodore Ute it looks like. They make good power, but handle like pigs.

Monaro is a 2 door coupe that finished in Australia around 2006 (?) i believe. Same as the Pontiac GTO in North America.


----------



## poutanen

KansasNoob said:


> I have never driven a rear drive car on snow and I don't plan to. I'll stick to 4wd pickups and AWD cars.


:blink:

Maybe it's different being from Canada Eh, but I've driven all kinds of different vehicles on snow. I used to drive a base model 4x2 V8 F150 with all seasons all winter long (it was a company vehicle). You learn quickly how to handle a slide! 

First winter that I had my licence I took my '82 Celica to Sudbury and spent a week drifting around the back roads. It was a blast!


----------



## KansasNoob

I have driven multiple front wheel drive cars on snow and ice. And I've spent _plenty_ of time behind the wheel in pickups in the snow. Most of it on deserted roads where you can really learn. But low riding rwd cars don't seem like they'd be a lot of fun, lol.


----------



## poutanen

KansasNoob said:


> But low riding rwd cars don't seem like they'd be a lot of fun, lol.


Yeah that's for sure. Had a Supra back in high school, and had pure summer tires on it. Had it idling in 2nd gear just trying to make it up a slight incline into the shop! :blink:

On another note, I had a Lexus SC400 with good snows on it, and that thing was fine on snow covered and hardpack roads. I'd take anything with snow tires, over anything else with all seasons.


----------



## Big Foot

poutanen said:


> Yeah that's for sure. Had a Supra back in high school, and had pure summer tires on it. Had it idling in 2nd gear just trying to make it up a slight incline into the shop! :blink:
> 
> On another note, I had a Lexus SC400 with good snows on it, and that thing was fine on snow covered and hardpack roads. I'd take anything with snow tires, over anything else with all seasons.


Mad props on the Supra. The targa top Mark IV Supra with the twin turbo 2JZ engine remains my all time favorite car. The Z30 Toyota Soarer (essentially a Lexus SC300/400 with a manual transmission and twin turbo 1JZ engine) is up there too, but that was never offered in north america. I have a friend that bought an SC400 and did a Z30 engine and manual transmission swap, so it was ensentially a Z30 Soarer with Lexus badges. Awesome fucking car, and fast as shit.


----------



## poutanen

Big Foot said:


> I have a friend that bought an SC400 and did a Z30 engine and manual transmission swap, so it was ensentially a Z30 Soarer with Lexus badges. Awesome fucking car, and fast as shit.


Funny you mention that, I've got a '77 Celica (RA29) that I'm planning a 1JZ-GTE and manual trans swap on! I love inline 6's, that was the smoothest thing about my old Supra, which was a MKII with a 6M-GE swapped in. Should be a fun car when it's done... 2400 pounds and 300 hp! :yahoo:

I'll never forget pushing the SC400 to the limits. When driving it calmly, the car resembled it's LS400 brother more than the supra. But when pushed HARD, it felt fantastic. I had no idea a 3600 lb car could handle as well as it did! Very predictable, fun to toss around, just a well balanced car. I miss that beast but now I'm on the pursuit of lightness, and the old Celicas are a good starting point. The heaviest RA2X series Celica weighs 2500 lb in full trim.


----------



## funkmasterfox

2010 jeep wrangler sahara unlimited.:yahoo:


----------



## ridinbend

SnowOwl said:


> Kinda looks like one eh. This season will be my first using a AWD/4WD in the snow. My 4Runner is 2WD. Even when they shut down the roads, I never had issues. I always just flashed 4 fingers at the check points and rolled throw. With the right tires and driving, I've never had an issue. I even climbed steep ass hills that people needed to get towed up :dunno: But I'll take it! And I'm looking forward to seeing what my scooby will do :yahoo:


Even the most talented drivers have their moment.


----------



## ridinbend

I added the shell this year for the pooch specifically for days like the one pictured. General AT 2 stud ready all terrain/winter tires. I also have five sand bags over the rear axle during the winter.


----------



## destroy

So, I picked this thing up a little while ago. 2001 Platinum Edition F250 Lariat crew cab short box with the 7.3L diesel, locking hubs and electronic shift on the fly 4x4. Great truck so far. Few little things it needs but it's in good shape and runs well. It's all stock except for a gooseneck setup, brush bar, and the muffler got tossed in favour of straight pipes :cheeky4:. Got plenty of ideas for what I'd like to do to it but other things will take my money first! All in due time...

Before winter I'm on a quest for the ultimate AT tire for the thing, though. Did much googling after seeing ridinbend's shot there! I need something that will do it all and look good, unfortunately. We don't get much snow here but after driving my mom's '08 4WD Rav4 with regular all seasons up to Whistler last winter during a few snowstorms I'm leery about winter performance a lot. My heavy old RWD open (maximum slip) rear end diesel Benz with some cheap winter tires on it is way better in the winter than the Rav4 with the all seasons. I'm not prepared (or have the funds) to run a dedicated set of winters on the truck like a car, and I think there's some good tires out there that can do it all and would fare decent in the snow. What are the rest of you big truck boys running? I'm lookin' at you Argo and the rest of ya...


----------



## Argo

I have used numberous different tires through the years. One thing you have to factor in on the bigger heavier trucks is tread wear. 9000 lbs of truck wears Down tires twice as fast as a Toyota so a soft compound tire goes away really fast.. Also they are E rated so if you toe anything you don't need to worry too much about weight rating.

I have come to love Goodyear duratrac. They are great on the Trails with soft dirt and mud, the handle well on the dry or wet pavement and get amazing winter traction. I have around 35,000 miles on mine and have about 20,000 if I drive without punching it and burning rubber off all the time.


----------



## kosmoz

I bet it also gives a great handjob... excellent treadwear, greant in winter conditions and also on dry and wet asphalt, sounds like something from sci-fi movie.


----------



## Argo

kosmoz said:


> I bet it also gives a great handjob....


Nah, that's your job.:handy:


----------



## Argo

kosmoz said:


> excellent treadwear, greant in winter conditions and also on dry and wet asphalt.


Your the new ultimate troll, taking jetfalcon and DCs spot. Unless you have any sort of experience with anything but some POS 800lb car, stfu. :dizzy:

Everything is relative to other tires on the market. Given that I drive all over the country in a 9000lb+ truck in all conditions in all four seasons I think I can offer a decent opinion on a truck tire.  All you seem to offer on any thread is a bunch of bullshit.


----------



## KansasNoob

I have heard tons of good things about the Duratracs from guys with bigger pickups. 

Not a big pickup, but I have Coopers (top) on my half ton and they do well. They were ~$180 in E range. For a half ton they're great, I haven't been in a 3/4 ton+ with them though. 


I like the Michelin LTX AT2 as well, only driven in 2 different vehicles with em but over 2 seperate snowb trips. They were awesome on the snowpack and great in fresh snow. They are spendy, but the ride is great. 








Congrats on the "new" pickup!


----------



## Argo

Yeah, it was an expensive learning curve getting my first truck that was bigger than 1/2 ton. Tires would last forever on it my 1/2 and smaller trucks.... 

I have heard good reviews on the Michelin and mixed reviews on the cooper. The sidewall is what sold me on the Goodyear initially with a few reviews on a few tires being good for heavy trucks. Like the aggressive look of them.


----------



## chomps1211

Man oh Man! Reading this thread, You guys have really got me missing my old F-150 4x4!!! I traded down to a Focus last Oct. cuz gas was just killing me!

This is what I had, and what I have now,...








The whole Freakin' car is only as big as the cab of my truck! :laugh: :blink:
I was surprised that it handled reasonably well on a trip north with some serious whiteout snow coming down. Of course they weren't mountain roads either, but it did ok in about 5-7/8 inches on the road. Especially since its a manual trans. 



....still miss the truck tho!  (Everywhere but the pump!)


----------



## KansasNoob

If the Cooper AT hold up as well as their mud grips on a heavy pickup you're set, the STT's on the work truck are doing great. But their mud tires are very expensive compared to the AT's and you get what you pay for usually. 
The Michelins and Duratracs are both more spendy, but from what I have seen they last a long time. Don't know about the DT, but the Michelins have a very good ride on top of it all. 

Have you resiped the Duratracs before Argo?

And sorry you sold the pickup Chomps. I'd definitely miss mine if I had to get rid of it. Drives nice, can pull plenty for me, and great for road trips.


----------



## Argo

Haven't needed to as the sipping goes rather deep into the tread.


----------



## chomps1211

KansasNoob said:


> ….And sorry you sold the pickup Chomps. I'd definitely miss mine if I had to get rid of it. Drives nice, can pull plenty for me, and great for road trips.


Yeah! I've been driving pickups of one sort or another since the late 80's! Somehow ,.. I just don't feel like "_Me_" driving a small car! :dunno: :laugh: …I'm sure it will feel somewhat better, more like _myself_ when I'm recovered enough to get the Yakima rack on it and finally be driving down the road with a MTB or Kayak strapped to the top of it!!  (…although I think my kayak may be as long or _longer_ than the car!!!) LOL!!!


----------



## kosmoz

Argo said:


> Your the new ultimate troll, taking jetfalcon and DCs spot. Unless you have any sort of experience with anything but some POS 800lb car, stfu. :dizzy:
> 
> Everything is relative to other tires on the market. Given that I drive all over the country in a 9000lb+ truck in all conditions in all four seasons I think I can offer a decent opinion on a truck tire.  All you seem to offer on any thread is a bunch of bullshit.


Yes, everything is relative, if you compare these with performance summer or all seasons - they are awesome on snow, but just comparing to these. If you want to have some decent control on ice and hard snow, you either get studed tires of soft compound, which will give you bad wet performace, average dry and soft compound will last only a season. I have Nokian Hakkapelitta RSI winter tires, they are soft compound and like all soft compound tires they shine on snow conditions, on ice you need studes for better grip, grip on wet is relatively bad, dry asphalt is ok, but just.


----------



## Argo

Unfortunately your theory is a little bit off. We have a small car too and it definitely request the soft studded tires. But a middle of the road compound (with regards to stiffness) on a vehicle that is 3x heavier ends up being applicable on the ice and snow because of the weight pushing through. A super stiff compound turns to ice skates on trucks too.. I'm sure a super soft compound may work slightly better on ice but with the weight of the vehicle I would crush the tires. Most soft compound tires are for small cars and light trucks with only a c or maybe d weight rating. As I said, it's relative to the vehicle we are talking about, that would be an 8-9000 lb truck.


----------



## kosmoz

if car is 3x heavier and makes harder rubber to work on hardpack, then it makes that rubber to be to soft to be good on wet and dry asphalt. Tires is a set of compromises, always. Period. Good grip on ice and hardpack without studes always will be relatively bad in wet and dry asphalt compared to hard compound. And this is valid for good manufacturers. Take any china shity tires with soft compound and it will be unsafe to drive in wet. You always choose between grip on asphalt and snow/ice, only studes makes it more versatile, except noise and not beeing able to use them in summer. Take hard compound tire, add studes and your are good on asphalt, ice and hard snow.


----------



## snowklinger

kosmoz said:


> if car is 3x heavier and makes harder rubber to work on hardpack, then it makes that rubber to be to soft to be good on wet and dry asphalt. Tires is a set of compromises, always. Period. Good grip on ice and hardpack without studes always will be relatively bad in wet and dry asphalt compared to hard compound. And this is valid for good manufacturers. Take any china shity tires with soft compound and it will be unsafe to drive in wet. You always choose between grip on asphalt and snow/ice, only studes makes it more versatile, except noise and not beeing able to use them in summer. Take hard compound tire, add studes and your are good on asphalt, ice and hard snow.




Studs improve winter performance?

holy fucking shit batman.

:computer:


studs are like having chains you can't take off. probably work good in alaska.


----------



## kosmoz

Take mud terrain tire, add a minor amount of lamellas and call it a winter tire. Not stupid americans will be blasted by its winter performance :thumbsup:


----------



## Gelaxus

Finally purchased my winter vehicle... now its time for it to snow!
2011 Mitsubishi Outlander V6


----------



## destroy

kosmoz said:


> if car is 3x heavier and makes harder rubber to work on hardpack, then it makes that rubber to be to soft to be good on wet and dry asphalt. Tires is a set of compromises, always. Period. Good grip on ice and hardpack without studes always will be relatively bad in wet and dry asphalt compared to hard compound. And this is valid for good manufacturers. Take any china shity tires with soft compound and it will be unsafe to drive in wet. You always choose between grip on asphalt and snow/ice, only studes makes it more versatile, except noise and not beeing able to use them in summer. Take hard compound tire, add studes and your are good on asphalt, ice and hard snow.


You're partially right. There are certain compromises with these kinds of tires, but a few of them you're wrong on. There are two distinct characteristics that define winter tires and set them apart from regular all-seasons/summer tires. They are: compound, and tread pattern. Winter tires do way better on cars here in the wet, particularly our very wet winters. The reason for that is the tread pattern. The extra sipes are great for the wet. The other thing is that the softer compound has better grip in the cooler temperatures that summer tires become less effective at.

However, the thing is that there are harder tires out there for trucks, but they're usually different tread patterns, and not as widely used. They're usually for fleet trucks and vans that stay on the highway more or less 100% of the time and the priorities are tread wear, rolling resistance, and good performance in everyday city driving. They're crappy in anything but that and the mildest off offroad applicstions, just like summer car tires.

Most guys go for tires like the ones that Argo posted, because on heavy trucks like ours they more or less do it all reasonably well when you get good ones. If I lived up north somewhere that it snowed more and was colder, I'd run a dedicated winter tire on the truck, but it isn't much below freezing here very often, so it's not as big of a deal.










These are what I got on it right now. I don't carry weight much right now but they break free even in the dry if I hammer it. It doesn't take much to skate in the wet, since the tread is pretty aggressive with minimal sipes. It's not quite a full on mud tire, but that's why mudders are crap on road.

Looks like I still got lots of looking to do, but thanks for the suggestions Argo. Your advice and experience is definitely worth noting!


----------



## Argo

Yup. I have actually had procomp xterrain and MUDs too. They are decent off road/mud tires but slide bad in ice/snow and wear down quick. Toyo and nitto are about the same, have had both.

Yokohama and BFG MUDs wear down fast and aren't very good for winter driving.

Super swappers and Mickey Thompson suck everywhere but off-road and wear down super fast.

Hankook rt10 is a great all around tire, I just don't like their looks as much as the Goodyear.

Most tires have worn down really quick and I get maybe 18 months or 35000 miles tops. These goodyears have lasted and my hankooks did too....

I am happy to spend 20% more to get double the time out of my tires.....

Kosmoz probably isn't used to exceeding 70kph. We have to propel our hunks of metal to 120-140kph, Then stop them in a timely fashion.


----------



## kosmoz

All season compound is never to hard for cold weather, all seasons will kick dedicated winters on wet and dry asphalt all day long no mater how cold it is, until no ice on the road. But like you said, thread pattern and compound is not any good on winter disciplines. 

Every year I look at new passenger tire tests and its always the same, soft compound rocks on ice and snow, good ones are ok on wet and dry, cheap ones are undriveable there, hard compound sucks on ice, almost as good on snow and good on dry and wet. Russians even put some summer tires to have an idea whats the difference and on wet amd dry, even in cols temps, summers were way better.


----------



## Big Foot

destroy said:


> You're partially right. There are certain compromises with these kinds of tires, but a few of them you're wrong on. There are two distinct characteristics that define winter tires and set them apart from regular all-seasons/summer tires. They are: compound, and tread pattern. Winter tires do way better on cars here in the wet, particularly our very wet winters. The reason for that is the tread pattern. The extra sipes are great for the wet. The other thing is that the softer compound has better grip in the cooler temperatures that summer tires become less effective at.
> 
> However, the thing is that there are harder tires out there for trucks, but they're usually different tread patterns, and not as widely used. They're usually for fleet trucks and vans that stay on the highway more or less 100% of the time and the priorities are tread wear, rolling resistance, and good performance in everyday city driving. They're crappy in anything but that and the mildest off offroad applicstions, just like summer car tires.
> 
> Most guys go for tires like the ones that Argo posted, because on heavy trucks like ours they more or less do it all reasonably well when you get good ones. If I lived up north somewhere that it snowed more and was colder, I'd run a dedicated winter tire on the truck, but it isn't much below freezing here very often, so it's not as big of a deal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are what I got on it right now. I don't carry weight much right now but they break free even in the dry if I hammer it. It doesn't take much to skate in the wet, since the tread is pretty aggressive with minimal sipes. It's not quite a full on mud tire, but that's why mudders are crap on road.
> 
> Looks like I still got lots of looking to do, but thanks for the suggestions Argo. Your advice and experience is definitely worth noting!


If you're looking around you may want to look into the Cooper Discoverer AT3. I run them on my FJ (I know not a super heavy truck) year round and they have worked extremely well for me. They don't have the most aggressive tread pattern, but I've never had an issue with traction and I do some pretty gnarly off-roading. They are also loaded with sipes and do extremely well on wet pavement, and they're fantastic in snow. They actually got me home the back way (unplowed dirt roads) last year when they shut down I-70 due to large amounts of snow and accidents and I didn't want to waste 3+ hours of my life sitting there until they opened it again. As a bonus they also have really low rolling resistance. I average the same gas mileage as people that are running summer highway tires on their FJs.


----------



## poutanen

kosmoz said:


> But like you said, thread pattern and compound is not any good on winter disciplines.


Just like the kijiji ads, I always wondered how people got threads stuck in their tires? I guess my tread isn't tight enough to fit thread into? :dizzy:


----------



## KansasNoob

Big Foot said:


> If you're looking around you may want to look into the Cooper Discoverer AT3. I run them on my FJ (I know not a super heavy truck) year round and they have worked extremely well for me. They don't have the most aggressive tread pattern, but I've never had an issue with traction and I do some pretty gnarly off-roading. They are also loaded with sipes and do extremely well on wet pavement, and they're fantastic in snow. They actually got me home the back way (unplowed dirt roads) last year when they shut down I-70 due to large amounts of snow and accidents and I didn't want to waste 3+ hours of my life sitting there until they opened it again. As a bonus they also have really low rolling resistance. I average the same gas mileage as people that are running summer highway tires on their FJs.


I run the ATP's, basically the same tire and like them. I get the same fuel mileage with them as I did with the 4ply crappy all seasons. The tread holds up well but still decent traction. The wet traction is ok but the dry pavement traction could be a lot better. Any more than 50% throttle and they will spin from a stop. Probably not as much of a problem in a heavier pickup. Like I said before they are good in snow and ice. They are good for the money.


----------



## COtoUT

BurtonAir89 said:


> Negative. However, the MTech 1 bumper does not help.
> 
> Fellow xi driver?
> 
> I am VERY seriously considering an Audi Allroad... Anyone have one, or know anyone who does?
> 
> -Alex


I bought a 2013 allroad, and I like it. I'd recommend, getting a box for yours roof, if you go/have gone this route.


----------



## redfox

BurtonAir89 said:


> Negative. However, the MTech 1 bumper does not help.
> 
> Fellow xi driver?
> 
> I am VERY seriously considering an Audi Allroad... Anyone have one, or know anyone who does?
> 
> -Alex





COtoUT said:


> I bought a 2013 allroad, and I like it. I'd recommend, getting a box for yours roof, if you go/have gone this route.


I've had an 2012 allroad for 7 years and love it. The maintance can get pretty bad at times but some how I keep on driving it. What can I say the Quattro sticks and the twin turbo v6 goes especially after a chip tune.


----------



## vajohn

I just have 1 vehicle now for daily driving, work truck, and snowboarding. 2014 Chevy Silverado z71 with 2" leveling kit and 275/65/18 Duratracs. I never really liked goodyear tires, but the duratracs are pretty sweet so far. Can't wait for winter.


----------



## Argo

redfox said:


> I've had an 2012 allroad for 7 years and love it. The maintance can get pretty bad at times but some how I keep on driving it. What can I say the Quattro sticks and the twin turbo v6 goes especially after a chip tune.


Damn, you got the super early Release on that, 5 years before the year model was out?

Vajohn, I love the duratracs. The best true all around tire I have had. From snow and ice to highways to dirt trails.....


----------



## SnowOwl

General Grabbers AT2s. Dirty and mean af. I'd also consider Good Year Tripletreds but they're a bit more pricey with less off road ability


----------



## CERBERUS.lucid

My 1983 CJ-7...can be scary at times but I just take my time...


----------



## redfox

Argo said:


> Damn, you got the super early Release on that, 5 years before the year model was out?
> 
> Vajohn, I love the duratracs. The best true all around tire I have had. From snow and ice to highways to dirt trails.....


Oops, typo. I have the old 2001-2005 model, I meant to say 2002.


----------



## Argo

Painted my bumper today, got co plates yesterday too....


----------



## COtoUT

redfox said:


> I've had an 2012 allroad for 7 years and love it. The maintance can get pretty bad at times but some how I keep on driving it. What can I say the Quattro sticks and the twin turbo v6 goes especially after a chip tune.


What are you pushing with your chip?


----------



## KansasNoob

Argo said:


> Painted my bumper today, got co plates yesterday too....


Bumper looks great. Did you have to have a smog test to get plates?


----------



## Argo

Living in the mtns you don't...


----------



## redfox

COtoUT said:


> What are you pushing with your chip?


I'm not 100% sure, I've got a GIAC chip with no hardware mods so looking between 330-370 hp and 358-398 ft/lbs of torque. Best bang for the buck I've spent on power upgrades yet. The upgrade is about $550 so it ends up being about $5.5 per HP.


----------



## highme

Newly acquired 1995 AWD Astro - AKA the Adventure Time Lodge








It needs a little front end work, but I've been wanting an AWD Astro for a few years. It came with a set of studded snows & I plan on doing a little camperizing so we can use it for parking lot sleeping at the mountain. 

And the trusty steed for the last few seasons, the 1999 E320 4Matic wagon - AKA The Winnebenzo (this photo was taken after driving it from Portland, OR to Puerto Penasco, Mexico last Christmas) 








It has 270k on the clock & it just came home after getting its transmission replaced. It's awesome though. The backseat is plenty comfy for my 6' frame. Wiith the rear seat flat, I can lay down fully (with an inch or two to spare) . It gets about 30mpg, and it's great in the snow. The 4Matic system has a rear wheel bias, so it drives like a RWD car most of the time, but when it's needed, the extra traction is there.


----------



## lancemanly424

1996 Yukon. Vortec 350 4WD. Plenty of room for a bunch of friends and gear it's perfect.


----------



## SnowOwl

redfox said:


> I'm not 100% sure, I've got a GIAC chip with no hardware mods so looking between 330-370 hp and 358-398 ft/lbs of torque. Best bang for the buck I've spent on power upgrades yet. The upgrade is about $550 so it ends up being about $5.5 per HP.


I forsee engine issues and expensive repaires in your future :cheeky4:


----------



## ShredLife

upgraded this year to a 2003 Dodge Ram 2500 quad cab 5.9 cummins... so fucking comfortable.. so much room. still finishing up the bed platform/drawer system.


----------



## RustyOregon

2002 Subaru WRX wagon Cobb stage 2 with Hankook winter tires, non studded. 

2012 Jeep Liberty 4x4, Artic Edition (nothing special just aesthetics), Yakima Fat Cat snowboard rack.


----------



## slyder

redfox said:


> I'm not 100% sure, I've got a GIAC chip with no hardware mods so looking between 330-370 hp and 358-398 ft/lbs of torque. Best bang for the buck I've spent on power upgrades yet. The upgrade is about $550 so it ends up being about $5.5 per HP.


APR Staged tune is the route Id go. No way Id trust that other stuff


----------



## Deacon

I may have thrown this up here after I got rid of the Yukon, but here's this winter's ride:










Rims will come with the winter treads...


----------



## HurtonBair

Just put some Nokian WRG3 SUV all weathers on this bitch to replace the crap factory installed tires. Ready to go.

Note: pic has the old tires on.


----------



## Mad Dog Tannen

I just got my wagon all ready for this season (and another 100k miles) in Tahoe. Valve job, new motor mounts, axels, hoses/piping, seals, all season tires, and of course I put the roof rack back on (which also works great for fishing poles). And don't forget about the deck and sub I recently installed... It's running 14lbs of boost (8 over stock) FMIC, AWD, winter package, Custom 3" turbo back exhaust. One of my favorite (slow) cars I have ever owned.



I honestly don't know why a lot of you guys buy NA cars when you live at high altitude. Turbos loose about 5% efficiency at altitude, NA cars loose about 30%efficiency which also means worse gas mileage. Not to mention the environmental advantages. We all want to enjoy the snow in the future!


----------



## onthefence

Am I the only one kickin around in a front-wheel drive sedan?? 2002 Chevy Malibu :sad1: lol feel broke as shit browsing this thread.


----------



## highme

I've got my econobucket 2001 Focus I'll drive up on spring days.


----------



## snowklinger

onthefence said:


> Am I the only one kickin around in a front-wheel drive sedan?? 2002 Chevy Malibu :sad1: lol feel broke as shit browsing this thread.


my 1.6l 99 civic si CRUSHES mountains and snow with some high end snowtires.

3rd gear 80 mph up the passes.

fits 3 dudes and gear without a rack too

getting old though.


----------



## kosmoz

Winter beater, full time awd (in fact it's quattro), NOKIAN Hakkapeliitta RSi winter tires, good mileage with diesel engine ~50mpg


----------



## Oldman

Is that 4 MO TDI a 5 speed stick as well?


----------



## kosmoz

Oldman said:


> Is that 4 MO TDI a 5 speed stick as well?


6 speed stick. 96kw, highline. Not my favourite car, but gets my ass from a to b with no problem and cheap.


----------



## redfox

kosmoz said:


> 6 speed stick. 96kw, highline. Not my favourite car, but gets my ass from a to b with no problem and cheap.


I have the same feeling about the Passat. I'm driving my sister's around while the allroad is in the garage getting all it's hoses and gaskets replaced at 160k miles. Not my favorite VW but gets around and is cheap. Especially compared to the Audi, darn thing takes premium and gets 18 mpg.


----------



## Oldman

You Europeans get all the good stuff. I have a 2005 Passat 4 MO 1.8T with a 5 speed Sedan and that is as good as it got over here in the New World. I had to hunt like mad to even find one. It is the best Audi ever and I'm so pissed off with VW because the only 4 MO Passat I can get over here now is the top of the line CC ( decent looking / no damn room ) and that is with an Automatic. No standard even offered.

You are driving my dream winter machine. Diesel, Standard, 4 MO Wagon. No one over here, not Mercedes, not BMW, not Audi, not VW offers this configuration. Not even special order. :RantExplode:

DAMN North American drivers who would rather talk on their phones, while texting and having a coffee and eating a burger, than actually driving their car.:crazy2:

I fear that I am going to have to drive my VW till she drops..... Lots of TLC going her way.........


----------



## SnowOwl

Oldman said:


> You Europeans get all the good stuff. I have a 2005 Passat 4 MO 1.8T with a 5 speed Sedan and that is as good as it got over here in the New World. I had to hunt like mad to even find one. It is the best Audi ever and I'm so pissed off with VW because the only 4 MO Passat I can get over here now is the top of the line CC ( decent looking / no damn room ) and that is with an Automatic. No standard even offered.
> 
> You are driving my dream winter machine. Diesel, Standard, 4 MO Wagon. No one over here, not Mercedes, not BMW, not Audi, not VW offers this configuration. Not even special order. :RantExplode:
> 
> DAMN North American drivers who would rather talk on their phones, while texting and having a coffee and eating a burger, than actually driving their car.:crazy2:
> 
> I fear that I am going to have to drive my VW till she drops..... Lots of TLC going her way.........


this is why you pick and build with compatible parts. Better built and cheaper in the end.

Trust me, this is the story of my life with my Subie Baja. It's a black sheep in the Subie line up, so I have to pick parts from outbacks, WRXs, and legacys since they only made the baja from 03-06 so the parts available are close to none


----------



## RightCoastShred

2007 Bmw x3 if your into luxury over cost. All x3s have plastic trim on the sides and underskirts which is perfect for shitty salty, snow covered roads because the paint doesn't get wrecked. But bmw really needs to step up their gas mileage. 20 mpg flat for a small and lowered suv is atrocious.


----------



## kosmoz

After winter I'll add another car, unavailable in USA - Citroen C6. Amazing looks, amazing suspensiom and comfort. Modern days Citroen DS


----------



## kosmoz

davidapro said:


> kosmoz said:
> 
> 
> 
> After winter I'll add another car, unavailable in USA - Citroen C6. Amazing looks, amazing suspensiom and comfort. Modern days Citroen DS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I saw that online once. It looks sick, how expensive is it?
Click to expand...

They are prety cheap, conservative europeans are a bit afraid of sth different and t depreciates a lot, good for used car buyers like me. Older one 2006ish with history will cost like bmw 5er two years older. I'd like to get 2009+ model with new 3.0 diesel 240hp, it costs two times more.


----------



## SnowOwl

kosmoz said:


> They are prety cheap, conservative europeans are a bit afraid of sth different and t depreciates a lot, good for used car buyers like me. Older one 2006ish with history will cost like bmw 5er two years older. I'd like to get 2009+ model with new 3.0 diesel 240hp, it costs two times more.


It's impressive how you can go about answering a question without ever actually answering the question


----------



## chomps1211

SnowOwl said:


> It's impressive how you can go about answering a question without ever actually answering the question


:laughat: Is,.. or wants to be, a Politician?!!


----------



## SnowDogWax

It's like asking for directions. After the guy is done, you think? He has no idea how to get there from here.


----------



## kosmoz

SnowOwl said:


> It's impressive how you can go about answering a question without ever actually answering the question


Different currencies and absolutely different prices here in EU. bmw 535d in eu costs from 77k usd, in usa from 57k usd.


----------



## SnowOwl

kosmoz said:


> Different currencies and absolutely different prices here in EU. bmw 535d in eu costs from 77k usd, in usa from 57k usd.


Currency conversions aren't much of a reason as to why not to answer a question  But I wasn't aware 57K was considered....cheap...ha


----------



## SnowDogWax

Cheap if you carry that kind of cash in your pocket or checkbook. Any need to make payments its all ego....


----------



## kosmoz

SnowOwl said:


> Currency conversions aren't much of a reason as to why not to answer a question  But I wasn't aware 57K was considered....cheap...ha


look how cheap you can buy an used vehicle in usa, especially after car accident. I can buy 2014 audi q5 from copart, ship it to europe, pay import taxes and vat, fix it with new parts and it still will be 30-50% cheaper than I could buy used audi q5 from some kind of dealer here in eu.


----------



## oldmate

Here's my winter ride:

97 GTR Skyline. I picked it up just after our season finished, so i haven't even checked to make sure boards will fit inside. I'm pretty sure they will though. Such a fun car, stupid amounts of power


----------



## chomps1211

oldmate said:


> Here's my winter ride:
> 
> 97 GTR Skyline. I picked it up just after our season finished, *so i haven't even checked to make sure boards will fit inside.* I'm pretty sure they will though. Such a fun car, stupid amounts of power


I actually took my longest board around to the dealerships with me! First thing I did with every veh. I was interested in, was see how well the board fit! :yahoo::cheer::embarrased1:

Priorities my man! _Priorities!_  :lol:


----------



## francium

oldmate said:


> Here's my winter ride:
> 
> 97 GTR Skyline. I picked it up just after our season finished, so i haven't even checked to make sure boards will fit inside. I'm pretty sure they will though. Such a fun car, stupid amounts of power



That's a sweet ride, miss my GTR had it running 550bhp I never drove it in the snow I imagine it would have been interesting.


----------



## oldmate

chomps1211 said:


> I actually took my longest board around to the dealerships with me! First thing I did with every veh. I was interested in, was see how well the board fit! :yahoo::cheer::embarrased1:
> 
> Priorities my man! _Priorities!_  :lol:


lol she'll be right. I'm 90% sure they will fit, if not, i'll just get roof racks haha



francium said:


> That's a sweet ride, miss my GTR had it running 550bhp I never drove it in the snow I imagine it would have been interesting.


Shit that's alot of power. What turbos were you running? I still have the stock ones on there boosted up, plenty of power. But its so addictive, you always want more!


----------



## hikeswithdogs

*Retired the Outback*

Replaced it with this , 2007 FJ , 6spd manual










Added a bunch of offroad skid plates , rock rails and obviously a bumper......lots of mods to go.


----------



## Big Foot

hikeswithdogs said:


> Replaced it with this , 2007 FJ , 6spd manual
> 
> ...
> 
> Added a bunch of offroad skid plates , rock rails and obviously a bumper......lots of mods to go.


Good call! I just drove my 13' 6MT over Vail pass in a blizzard coming back from Moab yesterday and it was smooth sailing. Can't say the same for all the other stuck cars on the road.

Obligatory picture of my FJ at Top of the World on Saturday. My skids and sliders got a workout.


----------



## binarypie

FJs are so cute.


----------



## francium

Was running HKS turbos plus a few other bits and pieces didn't have it too strung out boost wise, the hks ball bearing turbos were good for about 600bhp.


----------



## speedjason

binarypie said:


> FJs are so cute.


I call min a pig. cuz it looks like one.


----------



## hikeswithdogs

Big Foot said:


> Good call! I just drove my 13' 6MT over Vail pass in a blizzard coming back from Moab yesterday and it was smooth sailing. Can't say the same for all the other stuck cars on the road.
> 
> Obligatory picture of my FJ at Top of the World on Saturday. My skids and sliders got a workout.


Wow nice you made it up there without a lift, brave man?!?!?!?

I'm hoping to find someone to head up to the top of the world with me this upcoming spring, I have it lifted about 1-2 inches and a full set of Richocet skids and Demello sliders with 33" so I should be "ok" as long as I have someone to spot me.


Yea I was concerned about ice\snow performance coming from the Outback which we loved but honestly this things owns the snow and ice(even with uber aggressive AT's), way beyond expectations.


----------



## Big Foot

hikeswithdogs said:


> Wow nice you made it up there without a lift, brave man?!?!?!?
> 
> I'm hoping to find someone to head up to the top of the world with me this upcoming spring, I have it lifted about 1-2 inches and a full set of Richocet skids and Demello sliders with 33" so I should be "ok" as long as I have someone to spot me.
> 
> 
> Yea I was concerned about ice\snow performance coming from the Outback which we loved but honestly this things owns the snow and ice(even with uber aggressive AT's), way beyond expectations.


Yep, I'm stock height with stock size ATs. It was a rough ride, haha. You should be good with a lift and 33's, but I highly recommend you get some lower link mount skids. It's basically ledges the whole way up (and down) and the lower link mounts will take a lot of hits, even with a lift. The stock mounts are super thin and will definately get crushed without protection.


----------



## hightyme

*Ride*

2014 Corolla 
SportRack with Thule Deflector


----------



## poutanen

Big Foot said:


> Obligatory picture of my FJ at Top of the World on Saturday. My skids and sliders got a workout.


My ass started to pucker just looking at that pic! My hand/foot would be on the e-brake approaching the edge... JUST IN CASE!


----------



## deagol

Big Foot said:


> Good call! I just drove my 13' 6MT over Vail pass in a blizzard coming back from Moab yesterday and it was smooth sailing. Can't say the same for all the other stuck cars on the road.
> 
> Obligatory picture of my FJ at Top of the World on Saturday. My skids and sliders got a workout.


I drove over Sunday also.. was a cluster $%&*# up there... saw a blue muscle car sliding out and a semi without chains stopped in the fast lane..


----------



## hikeswithdogs

Big Foot said:


> Yep, I'm stock height with stock size ATs. It was a rough ride, haha. You should be good with a lift and 33's, but I highly recommend you get some lower link mount skids. It's basically ledges the whole way up (and down) and the lower link mounts will take a lot of hits, even with a lift. The stock mounts are super thin and will definately get crushed without protection.


Yea new LCA's\skids are #1 on my list as soon as I get back to SLC , we leave the weekend after thanksgiving, I wanna bag rattlesnake pass south east of SLC too this winter.


----------



## hikeswithdogs

deagol said:


> I drove over Sunday also.. was a cluster $%&*# up there... saw a blue muscle car sliding out and a semi without chains stopped in the fast lane..



The shit I see people trying to pull with their 2WD cars in the canyons or over passes pisses me off...........WTF are they doing driving 2WD sports car if ski\snowboarding is a big part of their life?!?!?!?!?!

dumbasses


----------



## kosmoz

hikeswithdogs said:


> The shit I see people trying to pull with their 2WD cars in the canyons or over passes pisses me off...........WTF are they doing driving 2WD sports car if ski\snowboarding is a big part of their life?!?!?!?!?!
> 
> dumbasses


americans.... and say thx for marketing  people believe, that those all seasons are great on snow and stability control+traction control = permanent awd


----------



## Big Foot

poutanen said:


> My ass started to pucker just looking at that pic! My hand/foot would be on the e-brake approaching the edge... JUST IN CASE!


Haha yeah man. That picture doesn't do it justice. It's incredibly scary out there. Also the end of the rock starts sloping downward and to the left, and I have a manual. You better believe I left the e-brake on as I backed out of there at 2,500rpms.


----------



## PorkCereal

06 f150 2wd with a 2 frt/4 rear eibach pro kit. Handles snow better then you'd think


----------



## KansasNoob

I went out for a pre season 4x4 test the other day. Unfortunately my pickup is too low and long for challenging trails so not much of a 4wd test but I did get a chance to work out the rear locker on a hill and crawl in 4lo a little. All the Jeep guys thought I was a poser for sure.


----------



## redlude97

The new 4runner is still in summer mode but swapped out the rack for more binding clearance and trimmed up the fairing to fit the rails better


----------



## binarypie

KansasNoob said:


> I went out for a pre season 4x4 test the other day. Unfortunately my pickup is too low and long for challenging trails so not much of a 4wd test but I did get a chance to work out the rear locker on a hill and crawl in 4lo a little. All the Jeep guys thought I was a poser for sure.


That giant thing on the front doesn't help the image of your truck but I forgive you since you snowboard. ~ Jeep Guy.


----------



## KansasNoob

binarypie said:


> That giant thing on the front doesn't help the image of your truck but I forgive you since you snowboard. ~ Jeep Guy.


Haha thanks for the forgiveness. But it's not for the image, my old pickup hit 2 deer. Having the hunk of steel has saved me money in lights, grilles, radiators, etc. Yes it's terrible for clearance but this pickup isn't exactly a rock crawler lol. Worst case scenario it just grounds out (powdercoat is worn good in a couple places... oops). 

Trust me I'd love to have a badass off road setup (preferably old jeep or even a samurai). I've been reading 4 wheel magazines for a long time so someday I'll get a toy and unleash all my off road fantasies. First change will be low profile tube bumpers.


----------



## havin_a_ball

technine42 said:


> im only 17 so my cars are kinda old but i ahve a 1991 mercedes 190 which is horrible in the snow but i just got a 2001 jeep cherokee with a 6 in lift and new big tires (forgot what size).


I loved my stock '98 Jeep Cherokee for snowboarding / snow driving. 

The flat back seat fold down and 4wd is great and my cherokee was really reliable. I'm sure you will love yours.


----------



## Big Foot

KansasNoob said:


> Haha thanks for the forgiveness. But it's not for the image, my old pickup hit 2 deer. Having the hunk of steel has saved me money in lights, grilles, radiators, etc. Yes it's terrible for clearance but this pickup isn't exactly a rock crawler lol. Worst case scenario it just grounds out (powdercoat is worn good in a couple places... oops).
> 
> Trust me I'd love to have a badass off road setup (preferably old jeep or even a samurai). I've been reading 4 wheel magazines for a long time so someday I'll get a toy and unleash all my off road fantasies. First change will be low profile tube bumpers.


Better hurry up. True body on frame off-roaders are going the way of the dinosaurs. The FJ Cruiser has been discontinued this year, there are talks of the Xterra being discontinued next year, and the Wrangler (now under Fiat ownership) is rumored to be losing it's solid front axel next year as well. All the while the pool of old school off-roaders is drying up as they rust out and get totalled. With car companies all moving towards fuel efficiency and unibodies, it's unlikely a new body on frame 4x4 will be introduced into the market. It's sad .


----------



## hikeswithdogs

Big Foot said:


> Better hurry up. True body on frame off-roaders are going the way of the dinosaurs. The FJ Cruiser has been discontinued this year, there are talks of the Xterra being discontinued next year, and the Wrangler (now under Fiat ownership) is rumored to be losing it's solid front axel next year as well. All the while the pool of old school off-roaders is drying up as they rust out and get totalled. With car companies all moving towards fuel efficiency and unibodies, it's unlikely a new body on frame 4x4 will be introduced into the market. It's sad .


Yep everyone wants fake 4x4's that are worthless in anything but a few inches of snow but to each there own........while their checking out Moab from the road side tourists station I'll be camping or climbing on some crag far off in the distance of their photos.


----------



## KansasNoob

I don't mind IFS for daily driving. My pickup does good in mud and better in snow than anything I've driven. But it's definitely not an extreme off road setup. 

I think the Wrangler will die if they give it an independent suspension in front. Solid front axle is 90% of the reason people buy them. For anything but crawling there are tons of vehicles just as capable.

It takes a lot of work to make IFS rock worthy. Check out petersons ultimate adventure f150 from a couple years ago. That said for a DD that does light offroading I prefer IFS. 

I'm sure now that so many former solid axle off roaders are now independent more kits will enter to beef them up. But I'm not a fan of unibodies for off roading AT ALL.


----------



## binarypie

Sounds like the Wranglers are also headed towards an aluminum frame which is pretty awesome from a weight point of view but I can only imagine is going to increase the cost of modifications. I don't know much about welding but I've been told welding aluminum takes some skill / practice compared to steel.


----------



## midnightcaper

With today's welding machines it's not that hard.


----------



## Big Foot

binarypie said:


> Sounds like the Wranglers are also headed towards an aluminum frame which is pretty awesome from a weight point of view but I can only imagine is going to increase the cost of modifications. I don't know much about welding but I've been told welding aluminum takes some skill / practice compared to steel.


Aluminum frames would render steel parts that bolt onto the frame (bumpers, rock sliders, skid plates) worthless. I don't know all the fancy scientific words, but the reason is that when aluminum gets bent, it can't be bent back without completely compromising the structural integrity of the metal. The reason you bolt steel parts to the frame of offroad vehicles is to take hits from obstacles. If the parts get damaged, you just hammer them back out because steel can be bent and reshaped without issue. If a steel part takes a hit that's bolted onto an aluminum frame, the frame would absorb the impact and bend (vehicle is totalled). As such, you'd have to use aluminum parts. But aluminum parts cost a lot more money, because aluminum is a lot more expensive than steel. And if you damage an aluminum part, you can't fix it. It needs to be trashed. And to top it all off, there's nothing saying a hit to an aluminum part won't still transfer to the aluminum frame and damage it. 

TL;DR: Aluminum frames are a terrible idea for an off-road vehicle. If the Wrangler goes aluminum (which I'm sure Fiat will do because they are one of the worst car companies on the planet) then they will just become another mall cruiser with no offroad capability that beta guys drive to look/feel tough while still getting good gas mileage.


----------



## KansasNoob

Big Foot said:


> TL;DR: Aluminum frames are a terrible idea for an off-road vehicle. If the Wrangler goes aluminum (which I'm sure Fiat will do because they are one of the worst car companies on the planet) then they will just become another mall cruiser with no offroad capability that beta guys drive to look/feel tough while still getting good gas mileage.


IMO aluminum frames are a terrible idea for any vehicle. Steel is and will always be superior to aluminum for off roaders. Especially with chromoly readily available. 4130 steel is easier to weld and just as light if done well. Aluminum welding has been around forever but welding up an aluminum roll cage would be the ultimate pain in the ass. It's a lot harder to get a good weld. And just because you can doesn't mean it's a good idea.

Sounds like fiat is trying to dig the wrangler a deep grave.


----------



## poutanen

Big Foot said:


> Better hurry up. True body on frame off-roaders are going the way of the dinosaurs. The FJ Cruiser has been discontinued this year, there are talks of the Xterra being discontinued next year, and the Wrangler (now under Fiat ownership) is rumored to be losing it's solid front axel next year as well. All the while the pool of old school off-roaders is drying up as they rust out and get totalled. With car companies all moving towards fuel efficiency and unibodies, it's unlikely a new body on frame 4x4 will be introduced into the market. It's sad .


4Runner still body on frame loud and proud!!! :cheer: :yahoo: :crazy2:


----------



## Big Foot

poutanen said:


> 4Runner still body on frame loud and proud!!! :cheer: :yahoo: :crazy2:


Yep, and Toyota has started marketing the hell out of it as the off-roader it is, atleast here in the states. Now that the FJ is gone, all the 4Runner commercials that air here show it splashing through river crossings at full speed, baja running in the desert, and rock crawling in the mountains all with the roof rack fully loaded with camping/expedition gear. Had they aired commercials like that of the FJ (there was never an FJ commercial in the US), it probably would have sold a lot better since most stupid Americans rely on the media to tell them what they need/want.


----------



## poutanen

Big Foot said:


> Had they aired commercials like that of the FJ (there was never an FJ commercial in the US), it probably would have sold a lot better since most stupid Americans rely on the media to tell them what they need/want.


I'd love an FJ (if my company goes to vehicle allowance or lets me pick one, I'll probably try to find a couple year old one as a daily driver).

But from what I've read there were some issues that kept most mainstream drivers away from them. More that they were a niche car for the off-roader. Visibility, tougher vehicle entry, etc.

As I said, I'd love one, but I think the 4Runner is/was still a better vehicle for the gravel road masses.


----------



## speedjason

poutanen said:


> I'd love an FJ (if my company goes to vehicle allowance or lets me pick one, I'll probably try to find a couple year old one as a daily driver).
> 
> But from what I've read there were some issues that kept most mainstream drivers away from them. More that they were a niche car for the off-roader. Visibility, tougher vehicle entry, etc.
> 
> As I said, I'd love one, but I think the 4Runner is/was still a better vehicle for the gravel road masses.


Most people think a $30k vehicle should come with leather, sat nav, and everything but its not the case. body on frame is expensive, you paying a lot of money under the pretty skin. Most people don't care about off road ability. I've seen truck drivers wait to get in left turn lane because cars in front of them are blocking half the road. I would just jump the curb.
There are practicality disadvantages about the FJ such as rear leg room is small, rear visibility is poor, doesn't have very luxurious interior, not very stable at high speed, but then again, it was a concept car that made real, not a car to be sold at high numbers, it's shorter wheelbase is for better break over angle. Simple interior means less things to break. It's a car with quirks and thats why I like it because it has character not another Camry. I want to buy a car because I like it not because I need it.
4runner is base on the FJ, but look at the price if you want all that fancy electronics.
I have another niche car. 2009 Mazda RX-8 R3. I have yet found something that drives so well for the price.


----------



## Big Foot

speedjason said:


> ...
> 
> I've seen truck drivers wait to get in left turn lane because cars in front of them are blocking half the road. I would just jump the curb.
> 
> ...


I was at a red light a couple weeks ago with a turning lane that has a 2-3" high curb that goes into a slightly slanted median right before the turning lane. There was a brand new 2014 4Runner Trail (the offroad version) infront of me with their turn signal on trying to get into the turning lane, but they needed the car infront of them to pull up about four more feet to get in. So rather than just driving over the tiny curb to get into the turning lane, this person just keeps creeping up on the car infront of them hoping it'll pull up a tiny bit so that they can squeeze through without having to expirience what would probably be the closest thing to off-roading they'll ever get in their lives. But alas their passive aggressive creeping up was a waste, because the car infront of them didn't move. The turning lane got the green arrow, and they weren't in it, so they had to sit there for another complete cycle.

It was painful to watch. My first car was a Honda Civic, and I would hop curbs bigger than that to get into the turing lane without a second thought. Meanwhile this dumbass has 10" of ground clearance and an off-road tuned Bilstein suspension, and won't even use it for the most trivial of "off-road" tasks. People like that should just drive Priuses so there's more gas for those of us that actually use their trucks for what they were built for.


----------



## poutanen

Big Foot said:


> It was painful to watch. My first car was a Honda Civic, and I would hop curbs bigger than that to get into the turing lane without a second thought. Meanwhile this dumbass has 10" of ground clearance and an off-road tuned Bilstein suspension, and won't even use it for the most trivial of "off-road" tasks. People like that should just drive Priuses so there's more gas for those of us that actually use their trucks for what they were built for.


I found out where they're going off-roading this weekend!!!


----------



## I8mogul4dinner

BurtonAir89 said:


> New to the forums. Currently have a BMW 330xi as my vehicle to get to the mountain. See where that's a problem? More than a couple inches on the road and I am screwed..
> 
> 
> Looking for input on what vehicles you all drive to the mountain. I have about 12k to put into this. Maybe more.
> 
> Thanks for input--
> 
> -Alex


My Golf R has no problem going up to the mountains :cheer:


----------



## cerebroside

I8mogul4dinner said:


> My Golf R has no problem going up to the mountains :cheer:


Our 2008 Toyota Matrix (Corolla with different body) is fine for 30+ cm.










Studded tyres help.


----------



## Argo

I8mogul4dinner said:


> My Golf R has no problem going up to the mountains :cheer:


your obviously not going IN to THE mountains..... This was 2 or 3 weeks ago so we could go get some turns before resorts opened. We got some pow turns in the same area a week ago. There weren't any cars up there.... 4x4 truck event only.


----------



## cerebroside

Argo said:


> your obviously not going IN to THE mountains..... This was 2 or 3 weeks ago so we could go get some turns before resorts opened. We got some pow turns in the same area a week ago. There weren't any cars up there.... 4x4 truck event only.


Well he did specify 'on road'. Some days I wish I had a truck though...


----------



## Argo

yeah, just wanted to show some snow and mud....... Off road and getting dirty is always fun, especially when you get to snowboard on the other side of the muddy road....


----------



## binarypie

I'm not a huge fan of mud/water at high-ish speeds because I've seen far too many vehicles hydrolock. I always end up just creeping through. However, it looks fun


----------



## poutanen

Some of the fun stuff about half an hour from my house...





































Wish I had stopped and got pics of some of the trails. The tougher stuff were sections with ruts about 2.5' deep on a road that was perched on the side of a hill. Had to be careful through that section. And another slope that was probably about 25 degrees, with boulders/rocks at just the right height to take out your diff if you weren't careful.

My favorite section was where the road was washed out, and the approach on the other side was about 3' of a vertical wall, followed by a solid 40 degree hill climb. Got through all that and some ATVers at the end of the road looked at us like we had three heads!

Stock '98 4Runner and TRD Tundra. Both with good tires.


----------



## poutanen

binarypie said:


> I'm not a huge fan of mud/water at high-ish speeds because I've seen far too many vehicles hydrolock. I always end up just creeping through. However, it looks fun


The only one I've seen hydrolock was a guy driving with a cold air intake down low, that kept going back and forth through puddles that were over the hood... 

'course I towed him out of the bush with the old 4Runner... :yahoo:


----------



## Big Foot

binarypie said:


> I'm not a huge fan of mud/water at high-ish speeds because I've seen far too many vehicles hydrolock. I always end up just creeping through. However, it looks fun


Water is no problem as long as you know where the inlet is for your intake and don't go in water above it. Mud on the other hand I avoid like the plague. It's a huge pain in the ass to clean off, and when it gets on your drive components it acts like wet sandpaper slowly griding everything away.


----------



## binarypie

poutanen said:


> The only one I've seen hydrolock was a guy driving with a cold air intake down low, that kept going back and forth through puddles that were over the hood...
> 
> 'course I towed him out of the bush with the old 4Runner... :yahoo:





Big Foot said:


> Water is no problem as long as you know where the inlet is for your intake and don't go in water above it. Mud on the other hand I avoid like the plague. It's a huge pain in the ass to clean off, and when it gets on your drive components it acts like wet sandpaper slowly griding everything away.


Hah I agree with both of these things.

The intake on Jeep is quite high and with the way the hood closes it is in a box and quite protected. However, I'm always worries that something stupid is going to happen.


----------



## KansasNoob

I've mentioned it before I think, last summer had to ford some water in my pickup... It was pretty deep, once the AC belt started squeaking I knew that was the deepest I was ever going to go thru, ever. :hope: 


Screw that! I'll take gumbo mud with no water over that any day!


----------



## MikeCL

I got another car because my car got rear ended on the highway while I was stopped in traffic.. the women behind me hit me doing about 30

I ended up getting a '05 Subaru Legacy GT sedan this time a little weird since I haven't driven a sedan since like 2004-2005, and the cross bar setup for a sedan is crazy expensive.. so for now I will be using the pass through


----------



## SkullAndXbones

2000 jeep cherokee. fantastic in the snow


----------



## kosmoz

MikeCL said:


> I got another car because my car got rear ended on the highway while I was stopped in traffic.. the women behind me hit me doing about 30
> 
> I ended up getting a '05 Subaru Legacy GT sedan this time a little weird since I haven't driven a sedan since like 2004-2005, and the cross bar setup for a sedan is crazy expensive.. so for now I will be using the pass through


you got rid of that car because of scratch like that?


----------



## slyder

kosmoz said:


> you got rid of that car because of scratch like that?


I agree with Kosmoz, why dump that? Unless there was frame damage. You could probably pull that dent in the lift gate out or just find a gate at a junk yard. 
Granted the Legacy sedan is nicer and I always liked that car. But I need the boosted version and I think they stopped boosting them on the newer ones.


----------



## MikeCL

lol I guess I did not show the side pictures.. and the picture of the girl who hit me.. my car took it pretty well shocking that the rear window did not get blown out but it had frame damage


----------



## MikeCL

slyder said:


> I agree with Kosmoz, why dump that? Unless there was frame damage. You could probably pull that dent in the lift gate out or just find a gate at a junk yard.
> Granted the Legacy sedan is nicer and I always liked that car. But I need the boosted version and I think they stopped boosting them on the newer ones.


 well I did upgrade hehe


----------



## taco tuesday

That is blown isn't it? Looks like an intercooler to me.


----------



## Bamfboardman

2005 Subaru Forrester XT. Kills it in the snow and if I fold the seats down I can fit 4 people without a roof rack.


----------



## wrathfuldeity

MikeCL said:


> lol I guess I did not show the side pictures.. and the picture of the girl who hit me.. my car took it pretty well shocking that the rear window did not get blown out but it had frame damage


From the pics...do the el camino ghetto steez...oxy cut the back door, hatch posts and sides and back of the roof. Then fold down the roof just behind the front seats. Thrown in the boards and dog...GO



MikeCL said:


> well I did upgrade hehe


ehhh...looks like a snow plow...no clearance.


----------



## slyder

MikeCL said:


> lol I guess I did not show the side pictures.. and the picture of the girl who hit me.. my car took it pretty well shocking that the rear window did not get blown out but it had frame damage


ya those extra pics do say "totaled" glad your ok and nice upgrade !


----------



## XR4Ti

wrathfuldeity said:


> From the pics...do the el camino ghetto steez...oxy cut the back door, hatch posts and sides and back of the roof. Then fold down the roof just behind the front seats. Thrown in the boards and dog...GO
> 
> 
> 
> ehhh...looks like a snow plow...no clearance.


Then give it a cool name like "BRAT".


----------



## snowklinger

XR4Ti said:


> Then give it a cool name like "BRAT".


I wish subie would bring back a modern brat. So bad.


----------



## binarypie

snowklinger said:


> I wish subie would bring back a modern brat. So bad.


They were awesome and useless all the same time. 

The mods however... wow.


----------



## snowklinger

Perfect car for me. I need the cargo but dont need heavy cargo like a truck, need the mpg and size to gangster the snow awd sedan styles. My 2 door civic is the perfect vehicle but something just like it in awd but small is what I seek.

Maybe a regular Golf but the obvious answer is the Golf R, but a little outta my price range atm. May be able to stretch current car until it is....


----------



## slyder

snowklinger said:


> I wish subie would bring back a modern brat. So bad.


they did bring back a variation of it in the Baja is that an option??


----------



## snowklinger

slyder said:


> they did bring back a variation of it in the Baja is that an option??


Well my whole point is I don't need 4 doors. I was stoked on the Baja, and disappointed that they discontinued it.

The BRAT is so unique. My 2 door hatch for example can fit so much work or play in the back with the rear seats down, an 8 foot ladder with the passenger seat down too. Its a pretty unique situation as I don't have a ton of heavy shit to require a truck, and really don't like how they handle in the winter. The other option is to go Argo's route and say fuck gas mileage and just get a heavy TRUCK.

I think one of my biz partners has decided to buy a truck, which alleviates alot of that stress.

Looking hard at a Ford Fiesta ST, tbh.









I think the black on black Nismo Juke is sexy too. I realize I am in the minority. Something like this fits the bill as well.


----------



## Big Foot

snowklinger said:


> ...
> 
> Looking hard at a Ford Fiesta ST, tbh.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ford really dropped the ball by not offering the Focus and Fiesta ST models in AWD in my opinion. They could have been good competition for the R32/Golf R, WRX STi, and Evo. But instead, they are just zippy understeer machines.


----------



## snowklinger

I've heard nothing but good things about how the Fiesta drives.


----------



## Deacon

snowklinger said:


> I've heard nothing but good things about how the Fiesta drives.


My buddy has one of the newer ones and loves it.


----------



## ML16

Big Foot said:


> Ford really dropped the ball by not offering the Focus and Fiesta ST models in AWD in my opinion. They could have been good competition for the R32/Golf R, WRX STi, and Evo. But instead, they are just zippy understeer machines.


I don't think the fords are AWD anywhere in the world? Happy to be corrected though...


----------



## Big Foot

ML16 said:


> I don't think the fords are AWD anywhere in the world? Happy to be corrected though...


Nope that's correct. In 2011 when they announced the Focus ST was in the works there were a lot of rumors that it would be AWD, which got everyone excited. But alas they were just rumors.


----------



## boarderaholic

Big Foot said:


> Nope that's correct. In 2011 when they announced the Focus ST was in the works there were a lot of rumors that it would be AWD, which got everyone excited. But alas they were just rumors.


I hope it happens one day. It would be interesting to see Ford give Subaru a run for their money.


----------



## SnowOwl

boarderaholic said:


> I hope it happens one day. It would be interesting to see Ford give Subaru a run for their money.


They don't even beat Scoobies being off road enough 

http://www.autoblog.com/2014/07/01/subaru-americas-third-most-off-roaded-brand/


----------



## taco tuesday

snowklinger said:


> My 2 door hatch for example can fit so much work or play in the back with the rear seats down, an 8 foot ladder with the passenger seat down too.


32 ft extension ladder on my old outback. The westy in front is not a syncro otherwise that would be my snowboard rig. Full kitchen and all.


----------



## Big Foot

boarderaholic said:


> I hope it happens one day. It would be interesting to see Ford give Subaru a run for their money.


They have been for years in the WRC. I just wish they'd bring that stuff to consumers.


----------



## taco tuesday

Big Foot said:


> boarderaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hope it happens one day. It would be interesting to see Ford give Subaru a run for their money.
> 
> 
> 
> They have been for years in the WRC. I just wish they'd bring that stuff to consumers.
Click to expand...

Yup. Give us the 650 hp awd focus!


----------



## MikeCL

slyder said:


> ya those extra pics do say "totaled" glad your ok and nice upgrade !


Thanks



wrathfuldeity said:


> From the pics...do the el camino ghetto steez...oxy cut the back door, hatch posts and sides and back of the roof. Then fold down the roof just behind the front seats. Thrown in the boards and dog...GO
> 
> 
> 
> ehhh...looks like a snow plow...no clearance.


I had my outback in a foot of snow obviously I had to keep my speed up when I got into it but it was fun



taco tuesday said:


> That is blown isn't it? Looks like an intercooler to me.


Yes it's a turbo


----------



## kosmoz

snowklinger said:


> Perfect car for me. I need the cargo but dont need heavy cargo like a truck, need the mpg and size to gangster the snow awd sedan styles. My 2 door civic is the perfect vehicle but something just like it in awd but small is what I seek.
> 
> Maybe a regular Golf but the obvious answer is the Golf R, but a little outta my price range atm. May be able to stretch current car until it is....


well, at least in europe, we have a Golf V 4motion with 2.0 FSI naturaly aspirated, also in 1,9 and 2,0 turbo diesel. Golf VI also has 4motion in 2.0 turbo diesel. Not a pure awd, there is haldex in center.


----------



## Handbanana

kosmoz said:


> well, at least in europe, we have a Golf V 4motion with 2.0 FSI naturaly aspirated, also in 1,9 and 2,0 turbo diesel. Golf VI also has 4motion in 2.0 turbo diesel. Not a pure awd, there is haldex in center.


Unfortunately, in the US we don't get any Golfs with 4motion and TDI.


----------



## 2hellnbak

1996 Bronco. 351, 4" lift 33" duratracs and a limited slip in the rear. It will go MANY places, snow or not.

This will be my first year with it snowboarding but if I remove the rear seat there will be plenty of room to sleep in the beast with gear, grill, cooler, etc.

:jumping1:


----------



## TimelessDescent

Im looking into buying a suzuki sx4 hatchback. Its kind of an ugly car, but you can lock in the front and rear differentials if you need to. Its a really capable vehicle at a decent price. It probably feels like a cheap ride compared to my maxima...but for functionality and dependability it would be a great car. I would only buy one with a manual though.


----------



## SnowDogWax

2hellnbak said:


> 1996 Bronco. 351, 4" lift 33" duratracs and a limited slip in the rear. It will go MANY places, snow or not.
> 
> This will be my first year with it snowboarding but if I remove the rear seat there will be plenty of room to sleep in the beast with gear, grill, cooler, etc.
> 
> :jumping1:


Bronco is a classic...


----------



## 2hellnbak

SnowDogWax said:


> Bronco is a classic...


I've put a few small dents in it 4wheeling which made the original owner almost have a heart attack but, I use it for what it was made for and made it bigger so it could do more than what it was made for. I've always been a Toyota guy but I got this truck for 2500 so it was hard to pass up. It was always dealer maintained etc. Runs like a TOP. We'll see about longevity, I have heard bad things about Fords but 1 year and the most money I've put into is lifting it and making it badass lol


----------



## SnowDogWax

Early Fords are beast... As a security guard while in college the company had Bronco's. Never any problems. Like tanks.:eyetwitch2:


----------



## destroy

If you take care of that Bronco it'll last way longer than your patience and tolerance for its fuel consumption. If it's really pristine it's a rarity and it's understandable for a guy to cringe at it getting bumps. Vehicles were made to be driven, though! Those things are beasts. Just needs a 7.3L in it like my truck...


----------



## TimelessDescent

destroy said:


> If you take care of that Bronco it'll last way longer than your patience and tolerance for its fuel consumption. If it's really pristine it's a rarity and it's understandable for a guy to cringe at it getting bumps. Vehicles were made to be driven, though! Those things are beasts. Just needs a 7.3L in it like my truck...



I wouldnt put a 7.3 (im assuming youre talking diesel) in a half ton ford bronco. That would add alot of weight up front that you can actually feel when you are rocking around on bumps and going up hills. Plus you would have to rebuild the front end stronger to accomodate for the extra weight. If you arent familiar with the 351...they have gobs of usable hp and torque. Even with the 33's or whatever hes rocking on this Bronco...the 351 is going to do everything you need it to and a bit more. Climbing a steep grade off road? Put it in low lock. Theres no advantage to having a 7.3 diesel in this guys rig unless hes pulling a 10,000lb trailer. 

If he were to do a diesel conversion....a 5.9 cummins would be a way better recommendation.


----------



## neni

Our two snowboarding vehicles (and the curse of living rural).
Both AWD, both very solid on snow n ice.

The slim mountain goat, Toyota Rav4 where boards of 164 length in bags fit diagonally. Not as much fun factor driving as the XC60, but steady and economical









And the ice bear, Volvo XC60 with more loading capacity (164 boards in bags fit straight), more luxury, more power, more fun, but also may more coins for insurance/gas station/a.s.o.









BTW: I drive a Toyota because...


----------



## poutanen

neni said:


> BTW: I drive a Toyota because...


My Camry had 455,000 km on it when I sold her. Base model 2.2L 4 cyl that just took a beating.

My MR2 Supercharged, and Lexus SC400 were both in the high 300,000 km range when I took them to the drag strips. And ran faster times than the magazines were getting with them brand new. :hairy:

And I've worked on a lot of cars, in many cases they're easier to fix than other brands. Just better engineered...


----------



## NWskunkAPE

10349745287590 WRX's played out.


----------



## TMXMOTORSPORTS

My new truck


----------



## 2hellnbak

destroy said:


> If you take care of that Bronco it'll last way longer than your patience and tolerance for its fuel consumption. If it's really pristine it's a rarity and it's understandable for a guy to cringe at it getting bumps. Vehicles were made to be driven, though! Those things are beasts. Just needs a 7.3L in it like my truck...


I take good care of it, and I've only really put one or two little scratche/dente on it and it's driven through some CRAZY stuff lol. I was just being a whiner, it really isn't all that bad on gas considering what it is and the lift and tires etc. Only other plans are to have armor built for it (sliders, front and rear bumpers, custom t-case crossmember), put a winch on it, ARB air locker in the rear and a soft top for summer time. The only other thing I may do is upgrade to 4:10 gears or so to get back my powerband a little bit but it still drives well.

It get's about pretty well with the 351 even on the steep grades in the Colorado mountains. It actually doesn't get much worse gas mileage than my 94 4Runner 3.0 auto trans did with 31" tires on it, maybe 3 miles a gallon less and it gets up the hills WAAAAAAY better.


----------



## 2hellnbak

TMXMOTORSPORTS said:


> My new truck


I used to have an FJ60 that I lifted and did a few things to. Those vehicles are TANKS in the snow. I ended getting tired of the 2F and didn't have the coin for a v8 swap so I sold it. Mine was a rusty beast though, I just built it to beat it really :facepalm3:


----------



## TMXMOTORSPORTS

I will bust this one out when the poo gets deep.


----------



## destroy

I don't understand why you would ever put a lift or any increase in tire size on a vehicle that weighs two tons and barely has three digit horsepower, leaving it with the kind of torque that couldn't pull the skin off a cold bowl of soup.


----------



## SnowDogWax

Almost to Colorado.... at the Hampton Inn-Blue Springs Mo:jumping1:


----------



## 2hellnbak

destroy said:


> I don't understand why you would ever put a lift or any increase in tire size on a vehicle that weighs two tons and barely has three digit horsepower, leaving it with the kind of torque that couldn't pull the skin off a cold bowl of soup.


Do you mean the Bronco, the FJ62 or the Toyota pickup?

Bronco does fine, FJ62 would do well if geared but I'm guessing it has an engine swap judging by the look of the mud bogger pickup :happy:. 

I'm not trying to win any land speed records myself. I can go up any hill well over the speed limit if needed and I don't tow anything besides camping gear and dogs in the seating/cargo area. The reason for the lift and tires is to drive over big rocks slow.... it's called 4wheeling.


----------



## TMXMOTORSPORTS

destroy said:


> I don't understand why you would ever put a lift or any increase in tire size on a vehicle that weighs two tons and barely has three digit horsepower, leaving it with the kind of torque that couldn't pull the skin off a cold bowl of soup.


The fj 62 has the factory engine with a 4 inch lift I took the boggers off my 4runner that is modified just to take a pic. The tires that go on it are 31 10.50s. Now the xtra cab is one of my projects big block chevy engine turbo 400 transmission pro fab dropbox 20 ton pettie bone planetary axles 4 link suspension and 63 inch tall tractor tires and not street legal. Have you ever seen a monster truck? You know like GraveDigger...of course I don't have that kind of hp$$ Like I said it is a project and a joke about it being my snowboarding vehicle but I am sure it would be fun. The fj is my new snowboarding vehicle that is replacing my stock 93 4runner. I will do an engine swap at some point. I just put a 6.0 vortek in a 87 fj 60 it is fun.


----------



## highme

I love that shade of blue on the FJ62. I was considering one when I was shopping for my van, but they hold their value too well still. There was a super nice one with a turbo diesel swap in SF for about $10,000 (it may have been the Canadian body style), that I would have loved. But that's still $9,000 more than I paid for my Astro.


----------



## KansasNoob

TMXMOTORSPORTS said:


> The fj 62 has the factory engine with a 4 inch lift I took the boggers off my 4runner that is modified just to take a pic. The tires that go on it are 31 10.50s. Now the xtra cab is one of my projects big block chevy engine turbo 400 transmission pro fab dropbox 20 ton pettie bone planetary axles 4 link suspension and 63 inch tall tractor tires and not street legal. Have you ever seen a monster truck? You know like GraveDigger...of course I don't have that kind of hp$$ Like I said it is a project and a joke about it being my snowboarding vehicle but I am sure it would be fun. The fj is my new snowboarding vehicle that is replacing my stock 93 4runner. I will do an engine swap at some point. I just put a 6.0 vortek in a 87 fj 60 it is fun.


That FJ is badass!!! How hard was the swap as far as adapters and what not? And did you go LQ4 or LQ9?


----------



## TMXMOTORSPORTS

KansasNoob said:


> TMXMOTORSPORTS said:
> 
> 
> 
> The fj 62 has the factory engine with a 4 inch lift I took the boggers off my 4runner that is modified just to take a pic. The tires that go on it are 31 10.50s. Now the xtra cab is one of my projects big block chevy engine turbo 400 transmission pro fab dropbox 20 ton pettie bone planetary axles 4 link suspension and 63 inch tall tractor tires and not street legal. Have you ever seen a monster truck? You know like GraveDigger...of course I don't have that kind of hp$$ Like I said it is a project and a joke about it being my snowboarding vehicle but I am sure it would be fun. The fj is my new snowboarding vehicle that is replacing my stock 93 4runner. I will do an engine swap at some point. I just put a 6.0 vortek in a 87 fj 60 it is fun.
> 
> 
> 
> That FJ is badass!!! How hard was the swap as far as adapters and what not? And did you go LQ4 or LQ9?
Click to expand...

No adapters it has a NV 4500 transmission and a np 205 transfer case and a Currie ford 9inch 410 gears arb air locker l made everything to adapt to the truck. O it is badass it is like driving a 4X4 Camaro...It has a lq4 with a cam swap and a different tune on the cpu. This isn't my snowboarding vehicle it is a very good friend of mine's truck and will be his and his son's snowboarding vehicle.


----------



## KansasNoob

That is very cool, unique, and definitely a build to be proud of! ccasion14: 

It will probably get better fuel mileage driving to the hill to boot, not to mention climb better.

The 5.3 in my pickup will be replaced with a 6.0 eventually, I can't wait.


----------



## aggie05

Gets me up and down the mountains :thumbsup:


----------



## binarypie

aggie05 said:


> Gets me up and down the mountains :thumbsup:


How do you like it in the snow?


----------



## bozekid

aggie05 said:


> Gets me up and down the mountains :thumbsup:


Are those Spyder Projector headlights?

This is what I use.


----------



## aggie05

binarypie said:


> How do you like it in the snow?


Does great in the snow. Tires shed water/snow fine and 4 wheel drive does the rest when needed lol



bozekid said:


> Are those Spyder Projector headlights?
> 
> 
> Yeah either spyder or recon- can't remember off hand. They work great, but been having hell finding good HID's. Ballasts keep going out.


----------



## boarderaholic

My Forester got Hakka 8's mounted on Saturday, and they are freaking amazing. The gripping power is like I'm driving on dry pavement with my all seasons. I definitely have to be mindful of the stopping power though, as I have almost caused myself to be rear ended by accident a handful of times. I don't think I will ever go back to studless again.


----------



## Islandsnow

Gets me from Boulder to the mountains with no problems


----------



## Clayton Bigsby

'05 4x4 HELLement

http://web.mail.comcast.net/service/home/~/?auth=co&loc=en_US&id=65841&part=1


----------



## snowklinger

boarderaholic said:


> My Forester got Hakka 8's mounted on Saturday, and they are freaking amazing. The gripping power is like I'm driving on dry pavement with my all seasons. I definitely have to be mindful of the stopping power though, as I have almost caused myself to be rear ended by accident a handful of times. I don't think I will ever go back to studless again.


sick tire. 

When I upgrade vehiculars it will be worth it to get some.

Right now a set would out-value my ride....

Can u feel the studs on dry pavement?

Not sure but guessing there is a difference between Nokian studded and the rest.


----------



## Clayton Bigsby

'05 HELLement


----------



## boarderaholic

snowklinger said:


> sick tire.
> 
> When I upgrade vehiculars it will be worth it to get some.
> 
> Right now a set would out-value my ride....
> 
> Can u feel the studs on dry pavement?
> 
> Not sure but guessing there is a difference between Nokian studded and the rest.


I can't seem to feel the studs, but you can definitely hear them. On dry pavement, it sounds like you're constantly running over bubble wrap. They do whir a bit as well at about 60-80km/h, but it's no more obnoxious to me than the volume of my exhaust.


----------



## vajohn

TimelessDescent said:


> I wouldnt put a 7.3 (im assuming youre talking diesel) in a half ton ford bronco. That would add alot of weight up front that you can actually feel when you are rocking around on bumps and going up hills. Plus you would have to rebuild the front end stronger to accomodate for the extra weight. If you arent familiar with the 351...they have gobs of usable hp and torque. Even with the 33's or whatever hes rocking on this Bronco...the 351 is going to do everything you need it to and a bit more. Climbing a steep grade off road? Put it in low lock. Theres no advantage to having a 7.3 diesel in this guys rig unless hes pulling a 10,000lb trailer.
> 
> If he were to do a diesel conversion....a 5.9 cummins would be a way better recommendation.


This is definitely true. I got rid of my Dodge with the 5.9 cummins earlier this year. I bought it for occasional heavy towing and better fuel economy (diesel was cheaper than gas when I bought it). Way more expensive to operate diesels these days and it pretty much sucked for offroading and snow driving...too much weight in the front. But cummins all the way if you are wanting some crazy torque for hauling heavy ass trailers. I think the duramax is pretty nice also...fast as hell for a diesel, but I would never drive a powerchoker. 

I have the new 5.3 silverado now since I don't really ever need to tow over 7k pounds. Installed a leveling kit and some larger, more aggressive tires. Can't wait for some snow...this thing is going to be beast.


----------



## Big Foot

aggie05 said:


> Gets me up and down the mountains :thumbsup:


Now there's a vehicle that is clearly driven by someone that loves freedom. Sweet ride man!


----------



## vajohn

Yeah, that is a sweet cummins man. Is it a 2015? I wish I could could have kept my old one around, but it needed so much work and they gave me a lot more than I expected trading it in.


----------



## aggie05

Haha, thanks. 'Murica! And no, it's a 2012 (last year before Urea and last year emissions stuff could be deleted). I like it though. Still have a ton of stuff laying around the garage that needs to go on it. Gotta find the time first though...


----------



## KansasNoob

You sure about that bud? I know the 2015 GM's can still be deleted... Usually the diesel or die guys buy Dodges, can't believe there's nothing out there for them?


----------



## vajohn

KansasNoob said:


> You sure about that bud? I know the 2015 GM's can still be deleted... Usually the diesel or die guys buy Dodges, can't believe there's nothing out there for them?


 I think it depends on the state and how you have it registered. In my state, they now require emissions inspections on diesels under 8,501 gvwr. I think they changed this somewhat recently. I know I did not even need a muffler on my cummins. I traded it in earlier this year and never had to have an emissions inspection while I owned it. The new ones come equipped with all these crazy exhaust scrubbers and everything, so I don't think you would want to mess with removing them even if you could. If I ever get another cummins, it will be an older one for sure...I really would like to get an old 12 valve as a work truck and throw a plow on it. I wish my brother would sell me his--he has a 95 with about 250k on it with original transmission and still runs perfect.


----------



## ShredLife

this discussion is why i bought the 2003. (5.9 Cummins 2500 Ram quad cab) 

:hairy:


----------



## vajohn

That is a nice one. I would want one of those or a pre-98.5 if/when I get another. I had the 98.5 24v with vp44. The vp44 was a scary thing to own. Could die anytime and you're out almost 2 grand even if you put it in yourself. I had removed the the garbage lift pump pretty much as soon as I got mine and installed an airdog fuel pump to prolong the life of the vp44, but the first one seized up on me at a really bad time. You pretty much had to have 2 or 3 grand on reserve at all times to be running that truck as your primary vehicle.


----------



## aggie05

bozekid said:


> Are those Spyder Projector headlights?
> 
> This is what I use.





KansasNoob said:


> You sure about that bud? I know the 2015 GM's can still be deleted... Usually the diesel or die guys buy Dodges, can't believe there's nothing out there for them?


100% positive. Have 2 buddies that have been waiting with no luck in sight. Nothing so far, and the federal gov isn't making it any easier on the companies that used to do so. Most of the delete stuff has to come out of Canada now, and a lot of shops won't do the work due to backlash in the form of fines from the government.


----------



## KansasNoob

Wow that's crazy that nothing is out there for them. I know it's available for the GM's and Ford's, and it is RIDICULOUS how much potential they have without all the crap on the tailpipe. Considerable power & economy gains, honestly I doubt having the urea system is actually any better for the environment in the long run. 

I know tons of people are after those 2012 pre-urea Cummins pickups though. Our work truck is a '97, and it is a beast. 300k miles and going strong. Has had some work done, but as it sits it will hopefully make it to half a million miles. Many of the miles are in the pasture, hauling bales, etc. Clean, low mile 12 valve trucks will be worth a lot someday. IMO real eco-friendly vehicles are ones that last in the long run.


----------



## aggie05

Yeah, it's the scare of seeing that "dirty black smoke" that drives these ridiculous regulations. If you can see it, then it must be worse right? So stupid. At least mine is good for whatever I want to do to it.


----------



## vice87

'74 VW Baja. Sometimes.


----------



## Jamesinvt

2015 Subaru WRX.


----------



## Mo Mo

Jamesinvt said:


> 2015 Subaru WRX.


^Nice

14' Mitsubishi Ralliart


----------



## SnowDogWax

Nothing beats a Subaru.:hairy: http:// SnowDogWax.com


----------



## KansasNoob

How did it do in the snow? Have the stock continental tires?

My pickup did awesome on my thanksgiving trip.


----------



## tanscrazydaisy

KansasNoob said:


> How did it do in the snow? Have the stock continental tires?
> 
> 
> 
> My pickup did awesome on my thanksgiving trip.



I would imagine not very well because the wrx comes with summer tires and looks like the tires have not been changed out yet


----------



## Jamesinvt

tanscrazydaisy said:


> I would imagine not very well because the wrx comes with summer tires and looks like the tires have not been changed out yet


Actually it handled fine in 8" of powder during Thanksgiving. That was with the stock all-seasons too. Zero slippage and complete control as I drove all around town... I had to take traction control off in a lot to really feel the car slide. 

However, I do have a fresh set of Blizzak WS80's coming in this week to make the car bulletproof for the upcoming VT winter.


----------



## OkiePowderHead

Used to drive a 1999 Toyota 4Runner, but got rid of it for gas mileage. That thing would go ANYWHERE. Never got stuck with it. 















Now I drive a 1999 Dodge cummins, it gets any job done. The best part yet, is that it gets 32 mpg on the highway.


----------



## snowklinger

fwiw I got the General Altimax tires on the Civic this year and they are everything they are reported to be. Perform with the high end tires like Blizzak and x-Ice at a significant savings.

Been driving in alot of snow and ice and these things straight up work. I've been rallying mile long unplowed driveways in the foothills for work.


----------



## SkullAndXbones

i'm really curious about the ford f150 raptor that's coming out soon. or did it come out? i don't know but it looks awesome.


----------



## Bamfboardman

It's been out for awhile......


----------



## SkullAndXbones

oh. all i saw on their site was ads for it no pricing info or anything. you know if it's any good?


----------



## Bamfboardman

Why would you buy a truck for performance? It's stupid is what it is. There are plenty of trucks that will be better in the snow and don't cost 60 grand. I've ridden in one and they're the same as any truck until you put your foot on the gas and they're fast. I don't see the practicality unless you street race trucks which is fucking stupid if you ask me.


----------



## SkullAndXbones

well first of all, i just said i didn't know what the pricing was and second, it's supposed to be better for off roading then regular trucks.


----------



## Handbanana

The raptor isn't supposed to be fast. It's 6.2L is available in 4 or 5 other trims of F150 as well. What it does have is upgraded suspension, more geared towards off-roading, and more aggressive bodywork and trim. Ford's SVT program isn't really intended to be practical. It's intended to be fun.


----------



## Ballistic_BW

mdc said:


> I drive a BMW 330xi and a new Toyota Tundra 4x4 5.7.
> 
> If you are having problems with the 330xi get snow tires. Ours sucked in the snow but as soon as getting snow tires it's money! Never had a problem since getting snows. I've driven thru feet of snow and no problem!
> 
> The Toyota is the bomb in the snow and huge for all my gear. Most times I drive the BMW because I get in the 30's mpg vs. 15 mpg.
> 
> MDC


^ This...my 2004 325xi was one of the best snow vehicles I have had. And that was without snow tires.

My 2008 STI with Blizzaks couldn't be beat tho, was a tank and so much fun. I miss her.

Current mountain rig is a 2005 C55 AMG lol....but my Blizzaks fit it and it actually does really well in the snow.


----------



## zoom111

SkullAndXbones said:


> i'm really curious about the ford f150 raptor that's coming out soon. or did it come out? i don't know but it looks awesome.


Are referring to the Hennessey VelociRaptor ? Essentialy a supercharged raptor.


----------



## TimelessDescent

Bamfboardman said:


> Why would you buy a truck for performance? It's stupid is what it is. There are plenty of trucks that will be better in the snow and don't cost 60 grand. I've ridden in one and they're the same as any truck until you put your foot on the gas and they're fast. I don't see the practicality unless you street race trucks which is fucking stupid if you ask me.



Oh shit this post is so far off


----------



## Big Foot

Bamfboardman said:


> Why would you buy a truck for performance? It's stupid is what it is. There are plenty of trucks that will be better in the snow and don't cost 60 grand. I've ridden in one and they're the same as any truck until you put your foot on the gas and they're fast. I don't see the practicality unless you street race trucks which is fucking stupid if you ask me.


To clarify, the Ford Raptor is not for "street racing". It is designed specifically for baja style off-roading. It is NOT the same as any other truck because it comes with fully upgraded long travel suspension specifically designed to go over rough terrain at high speed. If you were talking about some stupid shit like the Grand Cherokee SRT you might have a leg to stand on, but you've basically just proven you know absolutely nothing about the Ford Raptor.


----------



## snowklinger

Yea if you street race trucks you want a chevy shortbed 2wd


----------



## AIRider

Here's my bitch.


----------



## snowklinger

AIRider said:


> View attachment 59793
> 
> 
> Here's my bitch.
> 
> View attachment 59801


sexy.

Pretty sure my next vehicular will be a Golf.

The Civic is loving some great new snowtires but she is really getting to that 200k miles and so loud....


----------



## AIRider

snowklinger said:


> sexy.
> 
> Pretty sure my next vehicular will be a Golf.
> 
> The Civic is loving some great new snowtires but she is really getting to that 200k miles and so loud....


If you can swing some extra cash, go for the GTI. Its absolutely amazing. The new one with Performance pack is even better! The R should be here soon as well. 

If you stick with the golf, TDI is king. TOOOOOORQUE for days. :jumping1:


----------



## Big Foot

AIRider said:


> If you can swing some extra cash, go for the GTI. Its absolutely amazing. The new one with Performance pack is even better! The R should be here soon as well.
> 
> If you stick with the golf, TDI is king. TOOOOOORQUE for days. :jumping1:


I've always been a huge fan of the Golf and an even bigger fan of the R32. When I was looking for an economical car out of college I took the Golf diesel that had just come out for a test drive. I was incredibly disappointed with it. While it has plenty of torque on paper, it was slow as hell. That turned me off to the idea of a Golf diesel. Though come to think of it, I'm not even sure if the original diesel had a turbo or not. I should probably check it out again, as I'm sure it's made significant improvements, and I've been tossing around the idea of buying a second car that gets better than 15mpg for commuting.


----------



## tanscrazydaisy

Big Foot said:


> I've always been a huge fan of the Golf and an even bigger fan of the R32. When I was looking for an economical car out of college I took the Golf diesel that had just come out for a test drive. I was incredibly disappointed with it. While it has plenty of torque on paper, it was slow as hell. That turned me off to the idea of a Golf diesel. Though come to think of it, I'm not even sure if the original diesel had a turbo or not. I should probably check it out again, as I'm sure it's made significant improvements, and I've been tossing around the idea of buying a second car that gets better than 15mpg for commuting.



The golf TDI came in the 3rd generation. Prior are non-turbo

I had. Mk4 Golf TDI which eventually got modified with bigger nozzles, turbo, suspension, etc....


----------



## honeycomb

Not my pic, but same car. '89 VW Jetta 1.6l Diesel, not turbo  A whole 50hp, 90ft/lbs torque, but 50mpg also


----------



## ZacAttakk

Bamfboardman said:


> Why would you buy a truck for performance? It's stupid is what it is. There are plenty of trucks that will be better in the snow and don't cost 60 grand. I've ridden in one and they're the same as any truck until you put your foot on the gas and they're fast. I don't see the practicality unless you street race trucks which is fucking stupid if you ask me.


----------



## kosmoz

Next week will be covering 3000 miles round trip to alps with my TDI 4motion passat wagon. Expecting to fit in 40mpg.


----------



## neni

SnowDogWax said:


> Nothing beats a Subaru.:hairy:


Haha, it's funny how Subaru seems to have a different image at yours :happy:. 
At ours, Subaru traditionally is the peasant's car... and even tho they make nice reliable cars (I had a Legacy), many would never consider to get one due to that image


----------



## Deacon

neni said:


> Haha, it's funny how Subaru seems to have a different image at yours :happy:.
> At ours, Subaru traditionally is the peasant's car... and even tho they make nice reliable cars (I had a Legacy), many would never consider to get one due to that image


Here they're often considered to be lesbian transport. Particularly Outbacks and Foresters.:dry:


----------



## davidj

neni said:


> Haha, it's funny how Subaru seems to have a different image at yours :happy:.
> At ours, Subaru traditionally is the peasant's car... and even tho they make nice reliable cars (I had a Legacy), many would never consider to get one due to that image





Deacon said:


> Here they're often considered to be lesbian transport. Particularly Outbacks and Foresters.:dry:


I have a 2006... Legacy Outback is what Subaru calls it. Now you tell me! :embarrased1:

Elderly lesbian peasant :facepalm1:  selling a gently used Subaru wagon at a reasonable price. :finger1:


----------



## cbrenthus

My snowboarding vehicle:











My fun vehicle, that even though I don't use to snowboard, I'm not afraid to get in the snow 











Every year, when I'm up snowboarding and hangfing out up north, I start thinking I should get rid of both vehicles and get an STi for all around duty.


----------



## Big Foot

neni said:


> Haha, it's funny how Subaru seems to have a different image at yours :happy:.
> At ours, Subaru traditionally is the peasant's car... and even tho they make nice reliable cars (I had a Legacy), many would never consider to get one due to that image


Here they are the official vehicles of lesbians and Obama lovers. I swear they come from the factory with Obama stickers on them, because it's very rare to see one without a sticker.

The obvious exception to this would be the WRX STi, because let's be honest, it's a sweet fucking car. The only problem is it's still a Subaru, so you'll never see me driving around in one.


----------



## AIRider

This is what I am striving towards. In about two years from now. 

A fresh 911 4S. Preferably in red.


----------



## destroy

AIRider said:


> This is what I am striving towards. In about two years from now.
> 
> A fresh 911 4S. Preferably in red.



Out of one _Beetle_, and right into another?! Yeeeesh!!


----------



## Ballistic_BW

AIRider said:


> This is what I am striving towards. In about two years from now.
> 
> A fresh 911 4S. Preferably in red.


I think i would go this route personally...


----------



## neni

Ballistic_BW said:


> I think i would go this route personally...


I like this one. 4x4, sooo... perfectly suitable for snow!


----------



## Ballistic_BW

neni said:


> I like this one. 4x4, sooo... perfectly suitable for snow!


Picture isn't working =(

But his 4s and my R8 are both AWD as well =D


----------



## neni

Ballistic_BW said:


> Picture isn't working =(


Stange... I see it. Bugatti Veyron


----------



## Ballistic_BW

It is a amazing car...but for the price of a veyron I could buy an island somewhere lol


----------



## ShredLife

my buddy has a Skyline (AWD supercar twin-turbo) and there is no fucking way i'd ever even ride in that thing up to the mt. its waaaay to fast, waay to much torque for the weight to ever want to drive it on snow...let alone be a passenger.


fucking thing scares me.


----------



## KansasNoob

Big Foot said:


> Here they are the official vehicles of lesbians and Obama lovers. I swear they come from the factory with Obama stickers on them, because it's very rare to see one without a sticker.
> 
> The obvious exception to this would be the WRX STi, because let's be honest, it's a sweet fucking car. The only problem is it's still a Subaru, so you'll never see me driving around in one.


I give my mom shit about her hiking boots and Subaru. :hairy:

More and more people here are waking up to Subaru here. An Outback can be had for the same or less cost than some Buick or Impala, and turns out AWD and 8" of clearance is handy on mud roads. IMO they're easier to work on and service than the domestic car brands.

WRX's are sweet cars, I see no reason not to drive one. If I had to drive a car every day, it would be a Subaru for sure. That said if I get a commuter car it will be a Jetta TDI. Even with diesel so much more expensive than gas, 50mpg is hard to beat. Eco friendly and stuff.

In other news, my snowboarding vehicle needs a bit of a wash.


----------



## Ballistic_BW

Yea...awd doesnt do you any good when you have that much power and not the right tires. I had a 2008 WRX STI and it was absolute crap in the snow till i got blizzaks on it. Then it couldn't be stopped.


----------



## flipstah

Mine is a 2013 Volkswagen Golf R.










AWD, lots of power, and it's comfy. What more can you ask for? It has a Thule box in winter and the record I've gotten to fit are 6 boards WITH bindings. 

During one trip, I was the supply hauler for our 8 person trip and got to fit all 8 snowboards in the car, plus scotch:


----------



## Snowrax

Whats the story behind your license plate Captain Slow?


----------



## flipstah

Snowrax said:


> Whats the story behind your license plate Captain Slow?


There's a British car TV show called 'Top Gear' and my favorite host is James May, who developed the nickname 'Captain Slow' for being methodical and doesn't depend on speed and power to get things done.

Funny enough, he's the one that does the fastest driving tests,






I love his mannerisms, presentation, and he's a hoot to watch.


----------



## tanscrazydaisy

flipstah said:


> There's a British car TV show called 'Top Gear' and my favorite host is James May, who developed the nickname 'Captain Slow' for being methodical and doesn't depend on speed and power to get things done.
> 
> 
> 
> Funny enough, he's the one that does the fastest driving tests,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love his mannerisms, presentation, and he's a hoot to watch.



Golf R would not be a May car. It would be a Fiat Panda or Dacia Sandero (or a Ferrari F430)


----------



## StAntonRider

In the response to the original post question 180 pages ago -- Honda Pilot


----------



## flipstah

tanscrazydaisy said:


> Golf R would not be a May car. It would be a Fiat Panda or Dacia Sandero (or a Ferrari F430)


Unfortunately, the Fiat Panda nor the Sandero are available here in Canada. The F430 is just unattainable for me at the moment.

The closest 'James May' car that I can get around here would be a Rolls Royce Corniche lol,


----------



## Triple8Sol

My Audi B5 S4 Avant 6sp in Winter mode:


----------



## Jamesinvt

Best part about the WRX is even though it's turbo & 270HP, you can get absurdly good gas mileage. 









(From a trip to Jay last month)


----------



## Matty_B_Bop

*Hello all VW, Audi and car enthusiasts*

Jealous of all the subarus on here. 

2011 VW TDI golf as a daily and snow cruiser. 

Winter tires on it and can stash gear for 3 people and have 3 passengers with the right rear seats folded down. I don't have any racks yet. 

Was able to just rock back and forth out of this the other day with my snow tires. Ha. 










I also have a 2004 VW GTI as my summer car, but it's collecting dust the last 3 years since I've put finishing it on the latter part of my priorities list.


----------



## snowklinger

Matty_B_Bop said:


> Jealous of all the subarus on here.
> 
> 2011 VW TDI golf as a daily and snow cruiser.
> 
> Winter tires on it and can stash gear for 3 people and have 3 passengers with the right rear seats folded down. I don't have any racks yet.
> 
> Was able to just rock back and forth out of this the other day with my snow tires. Ha.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also have a 2004 VW GTI as my summer car, but it's collecting dust the last 3 years since I've put finishing it on the latter part of my priorities list.


sick!

I'm pretty set on a Golf for my next vehicular.


----------



## Matty_B_Bop

snowklinger said:


> sick!
> 
> I'm pretty set on a Golf for my next vehicular.


I love both of mine. Can jam a lot of stuff in it without being huge. 

Pretty sure my next car will be a Golf R. Smaller, yet still spacious.


----------



## flipstah

Matty_B_Bop said:


> I love both of mine. Can jam a lot of stuff in it without being huge.
> 
> Pretty sure my next car will be a Golf R. Smaller, yet still spacious.


A Golf R is an awesome snow hauler. Its comfier than an STi and has a more upscale interior.

You'll have fun. I sure do haha.


----------



## Matty_B_Bop

flipstah said:


> A Golf R is an awesome snow hauler. Its comfier than an STi and has a more upscale interior.
> 
> You'll have fun. I sure do haha.


Trust me, I want one. They're super pricey, though. But, it's be a perfect car for my tastes. Only thing is Id want to modify the hell out of it. I'd have to contain myself.


----------



## atomic

the vehicle I use to get to the mountains is my daily driver. it an 04 GMC Sierra 4X4


----------



## flipstah

Matty_B_Bop said:


> Trust me, I want one. They're super pricey, though. But, it's be a perfect car for my tastes. Only thing is Id want to modify the hell out of it. I'd have to contain myself.


It's a slippery slope. I'm already on APR Stage 2, pushing out ~278WHP on mountainous altitude.


----------



## Triple8Sol

Matty_B_Bop said:


> I love both of mine. Can jam a lot of stuff in it without being huge.
> 
> Pretty sure my next car will be a Golf R. Smaller, yet still spacious.


I just wish they would release the new Golf R Sportwagen in the US...


----------



## flipstah

Triple8Sol said:


> I just wish they would release the new Golf R Sportwagen in the US...


Substitute that thirst with an S4 Avant. :hairy:


----------



## Handbanana

flipstah said:


> Substitute that thirst with an S4 Avant. :hairy:


But that hasn't been in the U.S. since what, 08?


----------



## flipstah

Handbanana said:


> But that hasn't been in the U.S. since what, 08?


You are correct. It'll definitely have to be used. North American Market isn't built on wagons; SUV/pickup nation we are.

If you want a wagon, it'll be a Golf Wagon, the CTS-V (if you can find one), or the best ski hauler of all-time: a Volvo V60 Polestar.


----------



## KIRKRIDER

$ 1800 for new clutch fork, transmission lube, new front axle and 7 hours work on the WRX. Clutch was stuck to the floor the night before leaving for Kwood. Good thing it happened home and not half way up 88 in snow.

Now I'm in love with the new Audi S3. But man it's pricey.


----------



## ThredJack

Well I totalled my Forester(one of the reasons I haven't gotten to the mountain this season), so if I get there next weekend(probably won't have time, but I really want to!) I'll be driving the Chrysler Soccer Mom Van I'm borrowing from my mom.


----------



## imagineer

'08 Subaru Outback Wagon with a Thule Cascade 676XT roof box. 

The car is great although a bit uncomfortable on long drives. With a little creativity, the roof box is large enough to hold 2 part of skis/poles and 1 board. By next season, I'll have a wider roof box to accommodate an extra board.


----------



## imagineer

'08 Subaru Outback Wagon with a Thule Cascade 676XT roof box.


----------



## Triple8Sol

flipstah said:


> Substitute that thirst with an S4 Avant. :hairy:


Already given up waiting for new ones. Not interested in the B6-B8's V8, so will just have to stick with my B5 until I figure out what to get next..


----------



## KIRKRIDER

Triple8Sol said:


> Already given up waiting for new ones. Not interested in the B6-B8's V8, so will just have to stick with my B5 until I figure out what to get next..



After this $1800 tree-well I will keep driving the WRX for a long while. In 2 years I'll get the S3 Or a TeslaX ;-)


----------



## Someoldguy

Triple8Sol said:


> Already given up waiting for new ones. Not interested in the B6-B8's V8, so will just have to stick with my B5 until I figure out what to get next..


Nice B5 Avant.

Curious what's your dislike of the B6-B8? The whole timing chain issue or is it the gas mileage? Last year I picked up a 2004 B6 S4 6speed for $13k and love it. Comfortable, fun, and fast. Been a great mountain commuter car so far and no problems in snow/ice on my 140 mile round trip (which takes just under half a tank of gas).


----------



## theransom

i work for volkswagen and the golf awd wagon is coming to the us just not the r. it will replace the sport wagon next year. you will be able to get the tdi which is rad though


----------



## snowklinger

tdi awd wagon in us?

ill believe it when a pig flies through my sushi bar.

then start trying to figure out how to get one.


----------



## kosmoz

kosmoz said:


> Next week will be covering 3000 miles round trip to alps with my TDI 4motion passat wagon. Expecting to fit in 40mpg.


Came back. Didn't broke down, 38mpg, didn't dissapoint in tight and snow covered serpentine roads  On one day, actualy, our van stuck on the steepest part coming back home, no chains or whatsoever, and I had no problems towing in from the snow and up the road in like 5-8 inches of snow.


----------



## SkullAndXbones

a while back i brought up the f150 raptor that's coming out in 2016, now it looks like chevy is making their own off road truck with the colorado zr2. i read somewhere that the raptor is going to have 450 hp or more with at least 500 lb/ft of torque and the automatic will have a 10 speed transmission and it's a V6 so that's impressive. the colorado zr2 2.8L Desiel engine (i have no clue if there will be other engine options) has (at least for right now) 181 hp at 3400 rpm and 368 lb/ft of torque at 1000 rpm. the zr2 looks awesome but it just sounds like a "test the waters" type of truck right now. i love chevy but i'd prefer the raptor at this point.

Colorado ZR2 Concept: New Symbol of Off-Road | Chevrolet

https://social.ford.com/content/for...ml?fmccmp=pro-fv-vhp-f150-exp-exp-f150-150206


----------



## ZacAttakk

SkullAndXbones said:


> a while back i brought up the f150 raptor that's coming out in 2016, now it looks like chevy is making their own off road truck with the colorado zr2. i read somewhere that the raptor is going to have 450 hp or more with at least 500 lb/ft of torque and the automatic will have a 10 speed transmission and it's a V6 so that's impressive. the colorado zr2 2.8L Desiel engine (i have no clue if there will be other engine options) has (at least for right now) 181 hp at 3400 rpm and 368 lb/ft of torque at 1000 rpm. the zr2 looks awesome but it just sounds like a "test the waters" type of truck right now. i love chevy but i'd prefer the raptor at this point.
> 
> Colorado ZR2 Concept: New Symbol of Off-Road | Chevrolet
> 
> https://social.ford.com/content/for...ml?fmccmp=pro-fv-vhp-f150-exp-exp-f150-150206


I see what ford is trying to do with ten speed trans but I think it is dumb. If you want a fuel efficient truck get a standard f 150. The Raptor should be a big v8 off road beast. I know that raising the street ability of it will up sales some but it's just a little disappointing for a true factory off roader.


----------



## KansasNoob

ZacAttakk said:


> I see what ford is trying to do with ten speed trans but I think it is dumb. If you want a fuel efficient truck get a standard f 150. The Raptor should be a big v8 off road beast. I know that raising the street ability of it will up sales some but it's just a little disappointing for a true factory off roader.


Agreed, but fact is the days of Ford's with big v8's are coming to an end. Fortunately for me, I'm a Chevy guy and love my current "old" v8 pickup. She's here to stay. I love driving it in the snow..

The most capable factory off roader is the Power Wagon IMO. Somehow I doubt the ZR2 production pickup will be all that similar to the prototype. GM loves to make badass prototypes and then shelve them.

If I wanted fuel efficiency, period, I'd get a TDI.


----------



## Big Foot

Big V8s are a thing of the past with the new emissions standards. Hell look at the FJ, it was only a 4.0L V6 that got decent gas mileage and still got discontinued due to the new standards.


----------



## Clayton Bigsby

Due to the lack of snow in the PNW, my "snowboard vehicle" officially became my Mtn Bike vehicle.

Swapped the Packasport, for two bike racks. If we should get a late snow, I can always throw them inside.

I'm gonna go cry now


----------



## hikeswithdogs

Big Foot said:


> Big V8s are a thing of the past with the new emissions standards. Hell look at the FJ, it was only a 4.0L V6 that got decent gas mileage and still got discontinued due to the new standards.


FJ was discontinued(supposedly) because Toyota discontinued the Land Cruiser Prada platform(they closed down the plant in Japan) which the FJ shared a frame.


----------



## SkullAndXbones

i don't know a whole lot about cars and a couple of you made it sound like a V8 putting out the same numbers as the raptor with the V6 would be better so i'm curious as to why. not that people will be buying these for fuel efficiency, but wouldn't the V6 be better on gas?


----------



## KansasNoob

SkullAndXbones said:


> i don't know a whole lot about cars and a couple of you made it sound like a V8 putting out the same numbers as the raptor with the V6 would be better so i'm curious as to why. not that people will be buying these for fuel efficiency, but wouldn't the V6 be better on gas?


Some people don't trust the reliability of the twin turbo v6 vs the v8.

When it comes to MPG, it's a tall, wide 6000 pound brick on 35" tires. The way a turbo v6 will make good MPG is staying out of the boost, which can be hard to do under that kind of load.


----------



## snowklinger

So I'm a 2 door slut and the Golf R is probably a car out of my reach, been shopping around...BMW 335xi 2door 6cyl turbo awd....pretty affordable....sexy things....


----------



## Phedder

Surprised not to see many/any Caldinas in here! Not much love for them in the US I suppose compared to Subies? Here's my beater, gets me everywhere I need to go and has fit my entire life in the back multiple times, great on gas, and Toyota reliability.


----------



## kosmoz

Phedder said:


> Surprised not to see many/any Caldinas in here! Not much love for them in the US I suppose compared to Subies? Here's my beater, gets me everywhere I need to go and has fit my entire life in the back multiple times, great on gas, and Toyota reliability.


Had that in family some time ago, in Europe it was named Toyota Carina E Sportswagon, but don't see any sports in 1,6 liter with 109 horses  Reliable as a sledgehammer


----------



## destroy

KansasNoob said:


> Agreed, but fact is the days of Ford's with big v8's are coming to an end. Fortunately for me, I'm a Chevy guy and love my current "old" v8 pickup. She's here to stay. I love driving it in the snow..
> 
> 
> 
> The most capable factory off roader is the Power Wagon IMO. Somehow I doubt the ZR2 production pickup will be all that similar to the prototype. GM loves to make badass prototypes and then shelve them.
> 
> 
> 
> If I wanted fuel efficiency, period, I'd get a TDI.



Not even close.

Unless there's been massive changes to it in the past couple years, the Raptor blows the Power Wagon out of the water. They're just simply not designed to compete with each other and be comparable. The Raptor is on the extreme end for a factory off-roader, and the Power Wagon is on the mild end. Not that long ago there was a Chevy/GM concept that was somewhere in between. That's probably one of the concepts you might be talking about.

As for turbo V6's vs V8's... well, there's a lot to say there actually.


----------



## ZacAttakk

SkullAndXbones said:


> i don't know a whole lot about cars and a couple of you made it sound like a V8 putting out the same numbers as the raptor with the V6 would be better so i'm curious as to why. not that people will be buying these for fuel efficiency, but wouldn't the V6 be better on gas?


A v8 is just a better option for a performance off roader imo. Yes the v6 Ford is putting in these new cars is amazing but its nothing to build off. Its to complicated. Yea some people are going to buy the raptor and leave it as is but the raptor is more focused toward off road enthusiasts. The weekend warrior looking for a very capable truck that can serve as a platform to build off. There will be nothing else to build off with the v6. There is tons of simple things you can do to a v8 to get more power out of it.

I will put it this way. If you were going to get a mustang for a fun weekend toy would you rather get the done up v6 that makes just as much power as the stock v8 but is already at its full potential. Or get the V8 which is a lot less complicated, easier to work on and have the potential to make more power with just a few bolt ons. 

I see where the v6 is good with gas mileage and all that other crap but the raptor was made to be a off road toy. Not a grocery getter/ kid wagon/ daily driver. That's why the v6 is a disappointment to the off road enthusiasts which the truck is made for (or spos to be made for).

It sounds like to me you want a truck that's offroad capable. Not the other way around. The raptor is a pure bread off road truck that is on road capable. The minute Ford starts to blur those lines with the raptor its going to be ruined. That's what happened to the explorer


----------



## poutanen

SkullAndXbones said:


> i don't know a whole lot about cars and a couple of you made it sound like a V8 putting out the same numbers as the raptor with the V6 would be better so i'm curious as to why. not that people will be buying these for fuel efficiency, but wouldn't the V6 be better on gas?


The way a turbo works is by compressing the intake air/fuel mixture before it gets into the combustion chamber. In this way, you can get a smaller displacement engine (whether V6 or not is irrelevant) to perform similar to a larger displacement engine.

Theoretically when you're not heavy on the throttle, a smaller displacement engine will have less losses due to friction than a larger displacement engine, and could therefore have moderately improved mileage.

In reality, turbo engines run more rich than their naturally aspirated cousins when going hard on the throttle. They do this to protect the engine from detonation which can damage an engine very quickly. This running more rich makes the engine less efficient while making the same power as a larger naturally aspirated engine.

So in general:

- a 360 HP Turbo 3.5L will consume more fuel at wide open throttle than a 360 HP Naturally Aspirated 5.0L

- a 360 HP Turbo 3.5L should consume less fuel at cruising speeds than a 360 HP Naturally Aspirated 5.0L

The other issue is reliability. Given the same metals, machining, etc. A larger NA engine should last longer than a smaller turbo engine making the same power.

Does that mean that turbo's are unreliable? No! Most if not all transport trucks are turbo diesel. Turbos have been used in the 24 hours of Lemans for years. I had a Toyota MR2 Turbo that I did some crazy shit to, and it was a 2.0L engine putting down 288 HP and 290 lb-ft of torque to the wheels (I have the dyno sheets to prove). 

My friend is nuts for the EcoBoost.

Would I rather a 3.5L Turbo or a 5.0L NA for daily driving? I'm on the fence. If it were my play toy, I'd go with the Turbo because you can get more power out of them cheaper. What I'd rather would be a 5.0L with a twin screw supercharger... :hairy:


----------



## F1EA

snowklinger said:


> So I'm a 2 door slut and the Golf R is probably a car out of my reach, been shopping around...BMW 335xi 2door 6cyl turbo awd....pretty affordable....sexy things....


Good taste, you have.


----------



## Argo

I'll keep my 6.7L turbo diesel....


----------



## poutanen

ZacAttakk said:


> I will put it this way. If you were going to get a mustang for a fun weekend toy would you rather get the done up v6 that makes just as much power as the stock v8 but is already at its full potential. Or get the V8 which is a lot less complicated, easier to work on and have the potential to make more power with just a few bolt ons.


Generally speaking it's the other way around. Most NA engines these days are well engineered, meaning headers, intakes, etc. won't give you much. You can spend a few thousand on bolt ons, and maybe walk away with 20 HP on a 350 HP engine (if you're lucky, and that may come at the expense of low end torque)

Most turbo engines are not designed at the ragged edge, so in some cases you can get 20-30 HP out of them by changing the wastegate spring or using a boost controller. Some have computers that limit boost, or introduce a fuel cut, but there is usually a few PSI headroom that is plenty to give you that 20-30 HP. The great thing about that is it's not at the expense of torque, in fact torque should go up at the same percentage as HP.

The other thing with a turbo engine is most are over fuelled. This is again a safety factor (as mentioned above). By using chips and/or piggyback computers, you can potentially fine tune the mixture and gain power while improving milage.

The expensive part is dyno time. Screw up a turbo setup and you can quickly destroy your engine, but done right you can make LOTS of power, usually cheaper than an NA engine.


----------



## F1EA

Yep. Turbos are always more complicated than N/A. But they have big room for performance gains without extreme costs. Squeezing 20+ HP from a N/A is going to cost serious $.

The tendency towrds smaled displacement and higher HP output is pretty cool. It generally means higher revs and requires a bit more attention for longevity; but the big names are pretty much there.

Frankly, i dont see the need for a 360HP beast as a winter car. I'd take handling and a good transmission any day.


----------



## ZacAttakk

poutanen said:


> The other thing with a turbo engine is most are over fuelled. This is again a safety factor (as mentioned above). By using chips and/or piggyback computers, you can potentially fine tune the mixture and gain power while improving milage.
> 
> The expensive part is dyno time. Screw up a turbo setup and you can quickly destroy your engine, but done right you can make LOTS of power, usually cheaper than an NA engine.


I completely agree. Either way is going to cost you a good amount of cash. It sounds like you have good experience with turbos. I on the other hand I do not except for seeing friends experiences with them. After seeing the work it takes to keep a performance turbo running right I have stuck with NA. Keep in mind that we are talking about off roaders here. These things get beat up and shaken apart. I see every advantage for a turbo road car over NA. Turbo is the future of all high performance cars. But thinking about a turbo offroader makes me cringe


----------



## kosmoz

put a remap on your turbo car and you are good for 30-100 almost free hp  I got like extra 40 of them from my 1.9 tdi  Audi 3.0T v6 from S4 gets around extra 100 horses.


----------



## KansasNoob

destroy said:


> Not even close.
> 
> Unless there's been massive changes to it in the past couple years, the Raptor blows the Power Wagon out of the water. They're just simply not designed to compete with each other and be comparable. The Raptor is on the extreme end for a factory off-roader, and the Power Wagon is on the mild end. Not that long ago there was a Chevy/GM concept that was somewhere in between. That's probably one of the concepts you might be talking about.
> 
> As for turbo V6's vs V8's... well, there's a lot to say there actually.


The power wagon will out crawl the raptor by far..... it's not a desert runner. It's built for trips with lots of weight in the bed. Load a Raptor like you can load a power wagon and the performance will suck. Oh and the frame won't bend on a Wagon. :hairy:










I have to disagree with the comment about there not being much extra performance to get out of a naturally aspirated motor though. While bolt on parts may not do much (if anything) the factory tuning SUCKS these days. Like mentioned, tuning and removing torque management can make a huge difference. Best money I've spent, I think every vehicle I have from now on will be custom tuned. Makes it a whole new vehicle.


----------



## Mystery2many

Was in Fraser by Winter Park today fixing a locomotive. Damn I wanted to go ride. 



Snow was nice out there.


----------



## SkullAndXbones

thanks for the info everyone. so basically ford is trying to make a V6 act like a V8 to better suit people who will be using the raptor on road as well as off road.

kansasnoob, for what it's worth, ford said they're "addressing" the problems with the old raptor frames. they said they will be using a stronger, military grade steel.


----------



## KansasNoob

SkullAndXbones said:


> thanks for the info everyone. so basically ford is trying to make a V6 act like a V8 to better suit people who will be using the raptor on road as well as off road.
> 
> kansasnoob, for what it's worth, ford said they're "addressing" the problems with the old raptor frames. they said they will be using a stronger, military grade steel.


I heard about that. It actually wasn't a major design failure, just a hole in the wrong place. There are aftermarket strengthening kits available.


----------



## flipstah

F1EA said:


> Yep. Turbos are always more complicated than N/A. But they have big room for performance gains without extreme costs. Squeezing 20+ HP from a N/A is going to cost serious $.
> 
> The tendency towrds smaled displacement and higher HP output is pretty cool. It generally means higher revs and requires a bit more attention for longevity; but the big names are pretty much there.
> 
> Frankly, i dont see the need for a 360HP beast as a winter car. I'd take handling and a good transmission any day.


Turbo everything. Premium gas everything.


----------



## snowklinger

*couldn't let the mustang comment go*

for the record anyone who buys or drives a v6 mustang should have the words "retarded sheep" tattooed on their forehead just so anyone who doesn't see them with their car is aware of the person they are dealing with.

IMO a v8 mustang is about the biggest waste of money you could have bought a real car with but I understand some people have nostalgia towards this piece of shit.


----------



## Bravehrt3

I'm a powder hound so I drive in a lot of snow storms and never have to worry. The back cab seats fold down and make a nice bed. Ive slept in this truck plenty of times at resorts to get first tracks and to save on hotel rooms. I love to see all the different winter rides during a storm at the resorts or backcountry, all the people who aren't afraid of some snow.


----------



## ThredJack

I have a Ford ZX2, that's still on blocks in my garage(power steering pump). Looks like shit, but it's in decent condition, especially considering my neighbor sold it to me for $300.


----------



## snowklinger

*'11 Altima 3.5SR*

The new whiparoni.

Wanted that twin turbo awd Beemer bad but you guys and everyone else with sense talked me out of it. I couldn't be more stoked about this thing.


----------



## Big Foot

My rig likes to stay active by climbing mountains in the summer.


----------



## Triple8Sol

Someoldguy said:


> Nice B5 Avant.
> 
> Curious what's your dislike of the B6-B8? The whole timing chain issue or is it the gas mileage? Last year I picked up a 2004 B6 S4 6speed for $13k and love it. Comfortable, fun, and fast. Been a great mountain commuter car so far and no problems in snow/ice on my 140 mile round trip (which takes just under half a tank of gas).


It's a great motor and sounds awesome with the right exhaust too. Mostly just don't want to deal with a procative $4-6K timing chain service, since I wouldn't want to wait for the inevitable catastrophic breakdown. C5 S6 and AR 4.2 had a timing belt, so that's a little better, although mpg would still be an issue.


----------



## neni

Big Foot said:


> My rig likes to stay active by climbing mountains in the summer.


Pic is bit small... but I like what I see. Beautiful scenery! Would love to have a truck like this... aaaaw... (damn tiny country tiny winding roads tiny parking lots)


----------



## Big Foot

neni said:


> Pic is bit small... but I like what I see. Beautiful scenery! Would love to have a truck like this... aaaaw... (damn tiny country tiny winding roads tiny parking lots)


neni if you click the picture it gets full screen :happy:


----------



## neni

Big Foot said:


> neni if you click the picture it gets full screen :happy:


Lol :embarrased1::happy:


----------



## KansasNoob

Big Foot said:


> My rig likes to stay active by climbing mountains in the summer.


Cool shot!

Every time I see an FJ or 4runner I wish they'd bring the 70 series to the US. Not a Toyota guy but.....


----------



## Big Foot

KansasNoob said:


> Cool shot!
> 
> Every time I see an FJ or 4runner I wish they'd bring the 70 series to the US. Not a Toyota guy but.....


I love my FJ, but I'd trade it in for a 70 series in a heart beat!


----------



## Islandsnow

Decided to garage the Mazda 3 this winter and picked up a 06 Chrysler Pacifica Touring AWD this week. 3rd row seats, first and second row heated, navigation etc.

Plan on adding cross bars for a roof box and switching out the wheels. Looking forward to the season.


----------



## Rogue

Islandsnow said:


> Decided to garage the Mazda 3 this winter and picked up a 06 Chrysler Pacifica Touring AWD this week. 3rd row seats, first and second row heated, navigation etc.
> 
> Plan on adding cross bars for a roof box and switching out the wheels. Looking forward to the season.


Did you have a sedan Mazda3 and did you put on snowtires? That's what I drive but keep thinking about an SUV instead now...you know, for all that pow we'll be getting


----------



## Mystery2many

Big Foot said:


> My rig likes to stay active by climbing mountains in the summer.








I'm with you on that Big Foot. Took my 80 series to Rabbit Ear Peak. Not what I would consider a hard climb but it was definitely worth checking out.


----------



## Islandsnow

Rogue said:


> Did you have a sedan Mazda3 and did you put on snowtires? That's what I drive but keep thinking about an SUV instead now...you know, for all that pow we'll be getting


Yep, I have the sedan - The Mazzy did great with snow tires, especially if you have DSC. Saved my ass a many times where I turned too hard for the conditions and was about to slide into another car.

Only issues were that the low ground clearance made it eat salt/sand and the wheel wells would get packed with so much snow and ice it would start rubbing against the tires and ill have to stop and break it up. When I was going over bumps I thought I was bottoming out...nope like 3 inches of snow and ice under there.


----------



## njfastlfie

we got any 4Runner owners/fans here?

on the hunt for a 4th gen!


----------



## poutanen

njfastlfie said:


> we got any 4Runner owners/fans here?
> 
> on the hunt for a 4th gen!


I'm a T4R, Tacoma, T100, Pickup fan!

Here's my 1990 pickup out in it's native habitat...









My old 3rd gen T4R at the end of Waiparous creek... The ATV riders were looking at us funny. Guess they didn't expect stock trucks could get that far in.









Gotta love Alberta...


----------



## njfastlfie

poutanen said:


> I'm a T4R, Tacoma, T100, Pickup fan!
> 
> Here's my 1990 pickup out in it's native habitat...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My old 3rd gen T4R at the end of Waiparous creek... The ATV riders were looking at us funny. Guess they didn't expect stock trucks could get that far in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gotta love Alberta...


awesome. how bad an idea is it to get a T4R and use it as a DD as well?

cross shopping a RAV4 believe it or not.


----------



## poutanen

If I had a choice of vehicles and gas paid for I'd daily a 4Runner. I have a company truck though so don't get the choice. Wife daily drives a 3rd Gen for her painting business. Great truck but a bit heavy on gas.

That would be my only hesitation, if I had a long commute daily the gas would kill me.

Otherwise I love the 4Runner, very off-road capable but also good for towing, hauling, and I imagine good for families.


----------



## Big Foot

njfastlfie said:


> awesome. how bad an idea is it to get a T4R and use it as a DD as well?
> 
> cross shopping a RAV4 believe it or not.


My daily driver is a manual 13' FJ fully armored up with 34" tires. Still handles amazingly on the road, and I average 18mpg. The 4 Runner is basically the same vehicle with a little bit longer wheel base, more cargo room, and significantly more creature comforts. I'd imagine it would make a great daily driver for someone below 6'5". I'm 6'7" and my head hits the roof of 4 runners even with the driver seat as low at it will possibly go. I've got 3" to spare in my FJ.


----------



## WasabiCanuck

I have a 2008 Chevy Uplander mini-van. Kinda embarassing but it gets around no problem decent on fuel and a great family vehicle. I put new all-weather tires on it last year and it is great on ice and snow. We get pretty brutal winters in Saskatchewan. I hate driving a mini-van but it is paid off and I'm a dad so f*ck it. These are super cheap, used $5000-$10000 and I have 150,000kms on it and it runs great. Tons of room as well. You won't look cool driving it but you won't get stuck or be short on space. I have been driving it for 6 years and I have never gotten stuck even with shitty all-season tires.

If I had my pick and didn't care about gas, I would get a Ford Expedition. I have rented a few of them and they are sweet. 4*4, Tons of room, and fun to drive. I would get the regular sized one not the max. But if you have a big family the max is huge with tons of space in the back even when the 3rd row up.


----------



## Piston Honda

Loving all those off-road pics. Wish I could take mine out like that instead of wheeling illegal trails in the woods all the time.

Anyway, this is my rig just outside of Killington last April.


----------



## tpduke112

Does better in snow than ida thought it would.


----------



## poutanen

Piston Honda said:


> Loving all those off-road pics. Wish I could take mine out like that instead of wheeling illegal trails in the woods all the time.


Nice! Yeah I'm lucky near Calgary, we've got two really large legal off-road areas within a 45 min drive of the city. Thousands and thousands of km of trails for all types of off-road beasts. They turned former logging areas into multi-use areas. You can off-road and camp out there... :hairy:


----------



## Rogue

Islandsnow said:


> Yep, I have the sedan - The Mazzy did great with snow tires, especially if you have DSC. Saved my ass a many times where I turned too hard for the conditions and was about to slide into another car.
> 
> Only issues were that the low ground clearance made it eat salt/sand and the wheel wells would get packed with so much snow and ice it would start rubbing against the tires and ill have to stop and break it up. When I was going over bumps I thought I was bottoming out...nope like 3 inches of snow and ice under there.


Same here! I have chained up a few times (no snow tires) but most of the time it's served me very well. 
That's why I've been wanting a compact SUV for higher clearance. I'm used to driving a car in snow, so I'm not sure how a higher center of gravity would feel. However, it would be great for hiking with shitty access roads to the trails too.


----------



## Big Foot

Piston Honda said:


> Loving all those off-road pics. Wish I could take mine out like that instead of wheeling illegal trails in the woods all the time.
> 
> Anyway, this is my rig just outside of Killington last April.


The number of trails here to run on is staggering. There's a huge network of mining trails throughout the entire western half of the state that are all completely legal to drive on. The majority of which are in National Forests, so it's legal to camp and shoot pretty much everywhere. Makes for some great weekends wheeling, camping, and shooting. 

The primary reason I bought my FJ when I moved here was so that I could get to camping spots that Subarus can't get to. Once you're able to go where Subarus can't go, you can get away from 95% of the "outdoorsy" Front Rangers and Colorado becomes a whole lot nicer :dance1:


----------



## Big Foot

Natural mountain spring water is great for washing your truck after a day of wheeling too.


----------



## Piston Honda

LOL I've hand washed my truck 2x since purchasing in 2011. I let the rain handle the rest.


----------



## Big Foot

Added a bumper and winch for maximum snow rescue capabilities.


----------



## Peyto

njfastlfie said:


> awesome. how bad an idea is it to get a T4R and use it as a DD as well?
> 
> cross shopping a RAV4 believe it or not.


I use a 5th Gen 4runner as a DD. Surprisingly good road manners and nice creature comforts. Lots of cargo room that is nice and flat if you ever want to sleep in it. Compared to other SUVs/CUVs the 4Runner rides like a truck because it is one, so if that's your thing then go for it.

Put some decent tires on it and it'll be able to go further than you're likely to ever push it. 

Gas is the biggest downside, but my commute isn't bad at all so I don't mind.


----------



## txb0115

2012 F150 Ecoboost, 2in lift, w/ 34x11 Hankook i-Pike rw11.... Sticks to the road in winter like glue.... And gets great milage for a truck if you drive it right....

Fully carpeted bed/shell w/sleeping platform..






















I have recently been considering ditching it though and getting two rigs instead of just one... Getting a 2004 AWD Astro Van for winter and a used VW TDI Golf for non snow driving....


----------



## F1EA

I get to drive F150 a lot for work, and you know... they're not bad at all for mileage. City mileage is pretty poor, but any highway and mixed is pretty decent.

I don't like them in snow though..... the rear is too light.


----------



## SnowDogWax

txb0115 said:


> 2012 F150 Ecoboost, 2in lift, w/ 34x11 Hankook i-Pike rw11.... Sticks to the road in winter like glue.... And gets great milage for a truck if you drive it right....
> 
> Fully carpeted bed/shell w/sleeping platform..
> 
> I have recently been considering ditching it though and getting two rigs instead of just one... Getting a 2004 AWD Astro Van for winter and a used VW TDI Golf for non snow driving....


TDI Jetta best vehicle I ever owned. A dream on the highway. Had an Astro Van for 2 seasons. You will love both.


Switching to a Class B or C small motorhome... Figure snow tires and chains


----------



## Nocturnal7x

I was looking into AWD vehicles last season after driving 2 hours to the mountain one day and not being able to make it up the last mountain road due to the snow. Silly fwd volvo. Then I came to realize as a college student who works for pittance Im too poor to have 2 vehicles.  And its maybe one day a year I can't go anywhere, just have to suck it up lol.


----------



## Mystery2many

Nocturnal7x said:


> I was looking into AWD vehicles last season after driving 2 hours to the mountain one day and not being able to make it up the last mountain road due to the snow. Silly fwd volvo. Then I came to realize as a college student who works for pittance Im too poor to have 2 vehicles.  And its maybe one day a year I can't go anywhere, just have to suck it up lol.


You should be able to get anywhere with a front wheel drive. 4 wheel drive is good for digging yourself out if your car is buried but front wheel drive is the best for driving. Get some snow tires and you'll be able to go anywhere. Also take a winter driving course. You'd be surprised how much you'll learn and the physics behind it.


----------



## snowklinger

Mystery2many said:


> You should be able to get anywhere with a front wheel drive. 4 wheel drive is good for digging yourself out if your car is buried but front wheel drive is the best for driving. Get some snow tires and you'll be able to go anywhere. Also take a winter driving course. You'd be surprised how much you'll learn and the physics behind it.


qft.

My Civic SI was indomitable with quality snowtires. (Hell the thing got me throu some shit with baldies before I had a clue about serious rubber)


----------



## destroy

F1EA said:


> I get to drive F150 a lot for work, and you know... they're not bad at all for mileage. City mileage is pretty poor, but any highway and mixed is pretty decent.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't like them in snow though..... the rear is too light.



That's because they're designed to HAUL. They'll actually ride best with a thousand pounds sitting in the bed. Even these light duty guys hold tons. Depending on configuration they can haul up to 3300 lbs these days. Bonkers!


----------



## F1EA

destroy said:


> That's because they're designed to HAUL. They'll actually ride best with a thousand pounds sitting in the bed. Even these light duty guys hold tons. Depending on configuration they can haul up to 3300 lbs these days. Bonkers!


Oh yeah totally. The problem is, most people are rarely hauling all that..... so when the rear is light, the handling gets sketchy. It still handles pretty decent; but ya got to be careful.


----------



## neni

Mystery2many said:


> You should be able to get anywhere with a front wheel drive. 4 wheel drive is good for digging yourself out if your car is buried but front wheel drive is the best for driving. Get some snow tires and you'll be able to go anywhere. Also take a winter driving course. You'd be surprised how much you'll learn and the physics behind it.


This only counts for not too steep roads. As soon as it's getting bit steep, you're lost without snow chains with a front wheel drive. 
Hub insisted to keep his front wheel car and did the daily snow chain marathon two winters at the steep wood track we live at - I was driving past him with my tiny Daihatsu Sirion 4x4 (first thing I bought after we moved there) with a big grin - now he has a 4x4 as well, like everybody living along that road.
Same case for some passes in the Alps: only open for 4x4 or if you've smow chains. You wouldn't even reach most chalets in our resort w/o snow chains or 4x4, the roads are simply too steep (disclaimer: studded tyres are not allowed over here).

That tiny Sirion was an amazing car in/on snow btw. I've been plowing over wood tracks covered with a thick snow cover of 30cm dumps. It brought me everywhere safely on snow - just driving on a highway between lorries was frightening in that tiny tin can.


----------



## Mystery2many

neni said:


> This only counts for not too steep roads. As soon as it's getting bit steep, you're lost without snow chains with a front wheel drive.
> Hub insisted to keep his front wheel car and did the daily snow chain marathon two winters at the steep wood track we live at - I was driving past him with my tiny Daihatsu Sirion 4x4 (first thing I bought after we moved there) with a big grin - now he has a 4x4 as well, like everybody living along that road.
> Same case for some passes in the Alps: only open for 4x4 or if you've smow chains. You wouldn't even reach most chalets in our resort w/o snow chains or 4x4, the roads are simply too steep (disclaimer: studded tyres are not allowed over here).
> 
> That tiny Sirion was an amazing car in/on snow btw. I've been plowing over wood tracks covered with a thick snow cover of 30cm dumps. It brought me everywhere safely on snow - just driving on a highway between lorries was frightening in that tiny tin can.


If you're going down/up some unmaintained mountain back road 4x4 is a must for everyday use but here in the states, going to and from resorts the roads are usually well maintained and easy to get around with snow tires. Was the road your husband driving plowed and did he have snow tires with good sipping??? It would seem common knowledge that if you live deep in the mountains on some rarely plowed back mountain road, one would need 4x4 and some good gripping tires/chains.


----------



## Peyto

Nocturnal7x said:


> I was looking into AWD vehicles last season after driving 2 hours to the mountain one day and not being able to make it up the last mountain road due to the snow. Silly fwd volvo. Then I came to realize as a college student who works for pittance Im too poor to have 2 vehicles.  And its maybe one day a year I can't go anywhere, just have to suck it up lol.


Go on CL and get a set of winter tires (assuming you're not currently using them). Softer tread compound and siping will held you get a bit more traction. Snowklinger isn't wrong - a FWD with winter tires and a competent winter driver will get you just about anywhere the road will take you.


----------



## neni

Mystery2many said:


> Was the road your husband driving plowed and did he have snow tires with good sipping??? It would seem common knowledge that if you live deep in the mountains on some rarely plowed back mountain road, one would need 4x4 and some good gripping tires/chains.


Haha, best available snow tires, not deep in the mtns at all, 15min from the capital, track is plowed daily. It's just very steep with a nice little 180° turn. We don’t get visits from friends n family in wintertime . 

Yeah, I recognized in CO that resort layout differs quite a bit from ours, easy to reach by car. Here, many resorts have their base already high up on the mtn, i.e. you've to drive a tiny narrow winding steep road up there. Even if they plow, some spots will have remaining snow; if that spot is steep enough and right in a 180° curve? No chains? Chances you get stuck with a non 4x4 are high. We very often have to help lowland no-chains-no-AWD-"but I have snow tires!" turists to get their cars back on track on the frequently plowed roads to our cabin.


----------



## Big Foot

Mystery2many said:


> If you're going down/up some unmaintained mountain back road 4x4 is a must for everyday use but here in the states, going to and from resorts the roads are usually well maintained and easy to get around with snow tires. Was the road your husband driving plowed and did he have snow tires with good sipping??? It would seem common knowledge that if you live deep in the mountains on some rarely plowed back mountain road, one would need 4x4 and some good gripping tires/chains.


I've used my 4x4 and snow chains to convince them to let me go over Loveland Pass twice after they had just closed it. I would have had no interest in going over the pass those times in a FWD car, even if it had studded tires.


----------



## poutanen

Big Foot said:


> I've used my 4x4 and snow chains to convince them to let me go over Loveland Pass twice after they had just closed it. I would have had no interest in going over the pass those times in a FWD car, even if it had studded tires.


Yeah there's just no replacement for ground clearance and 4x4 for getting through REALLY tough stuff. I always chuckle a bit at the "my civic/golf/other FWD grocery getter is the best winter car out there!" crowd. Yes I'd rather drive a civic with snow tires on it than an MR2 Turbo in the winter, or a mustang or other RWD car for that matter... But at some point when the snow is deeper than the ground clearance of the car, you're fighting a loosing battle.

The subaru guys are the best! Yes you have AWD, that's great, it's still a car with low ground clearance.

Wife had an accidental off-road excursion in her 4Runner a couple years ago. Had the auto trans PWR button on thinking it was the 4WD button, fishtailed and couldn't correct it properly. She was in the ditch with over a foot of fresh snow, I put it in 4wd and hit the diff lock and she pretty much idled out of the ditch. No matter how good the AWD system is on a car it won't get through that...


----------



## destroy

Real 4x4's have way stronger suspension and axles, on top of that. When you're skidding around over rough surfaces and might run into something, you've got a way better chance of surviving a bump when you're in something with some substance to the running gear.


----------



## KansasNoob

destroy said:


> Real 4x4's have way stronger suspension and axles, on top of that. When you're skidding around over rough surfaces and might run into something, you've got a way better chance of surviving a bump when you're in something with some substance to the running gear.


Or when you pull in with 8" of fresh on the ground at 4AM and don't realize there's a curb in the middle of the parking lot.....  Let's add NON low profile tires to the list of things that are nice to have...


----------



## Mystery2many

I'm strictly referring to icy and snow packed roads. Vehicles with solid axles and pushing from the rear are more prone to spinning around. I drive all kinds of vehicles in these conditions and have since I was a kid and skill plays a huge role. My mountain ride is an 80 series Landcruiser and it has solid axles on front and rear and my wife's CRV handles icy snow packed roads 10x better than my beast but when it comes to digging thru deep snow the Cruiser can't be beat. I think Honda's "real time all-wheel drive" is incredible for slippery roads, the rear wheel do not engage or have power to them until the front loose traction and start to spin. So basically it's front wheel drive until the rear is needed and that thing goes anywhere and feels very stable, especially with the snow tires I put on it. 

Use to drive a FWD civic and Acura TL with regular tires on the east coast almost every weekend in North Carolina and West Virginia to hit the hill and those conditions and steep climbs are the worst in the country because of how slick the roads are, had friends that had the same kind of car and couldn't make it up certain hills and a few friends that had cabins with dangerously steep driveways. I never once had a problem, I would just let some air out of my tires for grip and get anywhere I needed to be safely. 

With all that said, there is now way I would live in the Rockies without a 4x4. But my original point is the dude should be able to get to and from the mountain with no problem with FWD and snow tires.


----------



## Jamesinvt

Need to winterize the beast in the next couple of weeks.


----------



## emin

I do alright in snow


----------



## Big Foot

Little bit of exercise for my FJ running around the desert over the weekend. Gotta make sure she's in shape for winter.


----------



## AIRider

The winter sled from last weekend! 










Boom. You're it!


----------



## KIRKRIDER

Thinking about getting another WRX, my 06 is at 175000 miles now. Or switch to something more comfy like an Outback 3.6
Any other Subie driver that did the same? How do you like it?


----------



## AIRider

Another pic from Baker. The GTI is a beast in snow, although I'm getting the R next year. 










Boom. You're it!


----------



## redlude97

KIRKRIDER said:


> Thinking about getting another WRX, my 06 is at 175000 miles now. Or switch to something more comfy like an Outback 3.6
> Any other Subie driver that did the same? How do you like it?


Didn't do the same, but my outback is a beast in the snow with blizzaks mounted on STIs. Comfortably fit 5 with gear.


----------



## say chi sin lo

In California, Cal-Trans require both 4WD with snow tires. Otherwise, everything else need to have chains.

Can someone tell me why if you already have snow tires on the car (FWD), what added benefit do the chains provide, and possibly, why Cal-Trans require you to have chains on snow tires unless you have 4WD? Thanks!

I'm only asking because I have Dunlop Winter Sport 3D, and they do just fine without chains on.


----------



## Argo

having 4wd makes a huge difference. Go drive one and you will find out really quick. I was one of a very few that could make it over the pass without difficulty yesterday. 4wd with snow tires is the way to go. Studded FWD is OK but when it is sloppy on the roads they just dont have the power to the ground to get moving. Studded AWD is great too but overkill unless your driving on ice all winter. 

Also, if you have ever done any sort of offroading on really slick mud or drifting on ice you will find really quick that 4wd is fun and you can maneuver very well. 2wd is just worthless.


----------



## ARSENALFAN

I completely agree with your assessment. I have a 2015 Pathfinder with studded Hankook Ipikes. It is the best snow machine ever!


----------



## say chi sin lo

Argo said:


> having 4wd makes a huge difference. Go drive one and you will find out really quick. I was one of a very few that could make it over the pass without difficulty yesterday. 4wd with snow tires is the way to go. Studded FWD is OK but when it is sloppy on the roads they just dont have the power to the ground to get moving. Studded AWD is great too but overkill unless your driving on ice all winter.
> 
> Also, if you have ever done any sort of offroading on really slick mud or drifting on ice you will find really quick that 4wd is fun and you can maneuver very well. 2wd is just worthless.


I agree with that. I'm just curious as to what are the advantages of having chains on top of snow tires already? As in, what more are the chains providing that my snow tires aren't already?


----------



## Argo

Traction to make the vehicle move. Ever been behind 500 cars on the interstate that are just spinning their tires, snow or not, after coming to a halt on a steep uphill climb? I have and it sucks weaving through them since Colorado doesn't enforce traction laws. Chains give you traction. 4wd gives you traction. I have met people that even chain up their 4wd vehicles


----------



## destroy

Chains will dig in deep in a way that tires never will. That gives them traction that tires will never have. They're a pretty specific thing though.


----------



## snowklinger

Argo said:


> Traction to make the vehicle move. Ever been behind 500 cars on the interstate that are just spinning their tires, snow or not, after coming to a halt on a steep uphill climb? I have and it sucks weaving through them since Colorado doesn't enforce traction laws. Chains give you traction. 4wd gives you traction. I have met people that even chain up their 4wd vehicles


fwiw CO is actually enforcing proper equipment for passenger vehicles now (if you are disabled or involved in an accident and don't have proper equipment [4wd/awd, chains, or snowtires] you get a ticket.

I just drove home from Copper to Denver in some sloppy shit past alot of accidents in my FWD with new Blizzaks, traction control and abs never kicked on once. Then again I admittedly don't drive like a dumbfuck in adverse conditons. (fuck these people)


----------



## say chi sin lo

Great, thanks for the answer guys.

My Mazdaspeed 3 on Dunlop Winter Sport 3D hasn't been stopped. And like the post above, abs, traction control never kicked in as long as I drive with common sense.


----------



## snowklinger

say chi sin lo said:


> Great, thanks for the answer guys.
> 
> My Mazdaspeed 3 on Dunlop Winter Sport 3D hasn't been stopped. And like the post above, abs, traction control never kicked in as long as I drive with common sense.


I had Dunlop Graspics for my first set of real snow tires about 5-6 years ago, they may have had the fastest wear of the ones I've tried, but they performed wonderfully. They had a soft glass impregnated outer layer that functioned as microspikes.

other snowtires used:
General - awesome
Blizzak - awesome
cooper - dogshit


----------



## say chi sin lo

snowklinger said:


> I had Dunlop Graspics for my first set of real snow tires about 5-6 years ago, they may have had the fastest wear of the ones I've tried, but they performed wonderfully. They had a soft glass impregnated outer layer that functioned as microspikes.
> 
> other snowtires used:
> General - awesome
> Blizzak - awesome
> cooper - dogshit


I was going to get the Dunlop Graspics too. But I went with the Winter Sport 3D because they had more (positive) reviews on them, and I have not been disappointed considering they're winter tires.

They are also the most durable set of tires I've ever owned. But then again, consider that they are winter tires and the fact that I don't drive that hard on them compared to my summer tires.


----------



## poutanen

I've been driving AWD (Ford Escape) with all-seasons for the last few years and it wasn't bad. Prior to that used to drive a Lexus SC400 with snows in the winter.

I finally got studded snows on the Escape this year, now that thing is pretty damn good! It's still a car based AWD, so no way it'll go anywhere like a proper 4x4 will (with the right tires), but it's good.

I always laugh at the Subaru crowd (and the hot hatch crowd too). Sure, winter tires on your car make it a great winter car, but no way it'll plow through feet of snow like a truck will. On ice you probably have an advantage, once the snow reaches your front air dam, or the underbody of the car, you're at a disadvantage to a truck with similar tires.


300 HP and a skirt kit does not make an Impreza a mudder...


----------



## KansasNoob

Poor car. Should have left the deeper stuff for a pickup.


----------



## say chi sin lo

poutanen said:


> I've been driving AWD (Ford Escape) with all-seasons for the last few years and it wasn't bad. Prior to that used to drive a Lexus SC400 with snows in the winter.
> 
> I finally got studded snows on the Escape this year, now that thing is pretty damn good! It's still a car based AWD, so no way it'll go anywhere like a proper 4x4 will (with the right tires), but it's good.
> 
> I always laugh at the Subaru crowd (and the hot hatch crowd too). Sure, winter tires on your car make it a great winter car, but no way it'll plow through feet of snow like a truck will. On ice you probably have an advantage, once the snow reaches your front air dam, or the underbody of the car, you're at a disadvantage to a truck with similar tires.
> 
> 300 HP and a skirt kit does not make an Impreza a mudder...


Yeah, there's no way my car will make it through an overnight event. Tires can go through some snow, but not my front bumper.


----------



## poutanen

So I guess this is actually a thing there?!? They drive around in 6" of mud?


----------



## KansasNoob

poutanen said:


> So I guess this is actually a thing there?!? They drive around in 6" of mud?


Never seen anyone dumb enough to do it with a car


----------



## honeybadger

Toyota Tacoma 4WD with BF Goodrich KO2's They make driving in our snow and ice conditions a safe endeavor. Plus the bed makes a great bench to suit up in comfortably.


----------



## f00bar

poutanen said:


> 300 HP and a skirt kit does not make an Impreza a mudder...


While of course you're right, its no truck, that was actually pretty impressive that he managed to make it. That was a lot of mud he was pushing through.


----------



## snowklinger

*storm runner*


----------



## say chi sin lo

Dumb question... but I'll ask anyways.

Do you guys rinse the underbody of your car after each trip to prevent rusting? (Because of all the salt on the road?)

Or am I just being paranoid?


----------



## bksdds

Sometimes. Best way to prevent rust is taking it somewhere to get the undercarriage sprayed. You could also do it yourself with a product called Fluid Film that comes in a aerosol can. Two cans will give ya a good coating underneath. It never really dries so it will pick up all the road dirt but that will just become another barrier against the salt.


----------



## honeybadger

*Your vehicle...*



say chi sin lo said:


> Do you guys rinse the underbody of your car after each trip to prevent rusting? (Because of all the salt on the road?)
> 
> Or am I just being paranoid?


Nope. It's never been an issue after all these years. Do they salt the roads a lot where you ride? 

This may help: http://www.autos.ca/forum/index.php?topic=58033.0


----------



## say chi sin lo

honeybadger said:


> Nope. It's never been an issue after all these years. Do they salt the roads a lot where you ride?
> 
> This may help: Autos.ca Forum: Undercoat Protection is it a waste of money?


No clue, any Lake Tahoe locals want to chime in? I'm particularly interested in the 80 and 50 highways.


----------



## januse1

2004 honda s2000. Top down all year round! :grin:


----------



## destroy

Hey Argo,

What kinda chains you runnin' on that big goat truck of yers?? What size tires too? Can't remember whether or not you've got a lift either.


----------



## Gnukel

My ride so I can ride is a 2002 WRX. 200k miles and still going strong.


----------



## Nocturnal7x

Muh new snowboard vehicle and daily driver. 2006 volvo S60R, 300hp, awd. It'l get me there 



















Sent from my Galaxy s5


----------



## redlude97

poutanen said:


> I've been driving AWD (Ford Escape) with all-seasons for the last few years and it wasn't bad. Prior to that used to drive a Lexus SC400 with snows in the winter.
> 
> I finally got studded snows on the Escape this year, now that thing is pretty damn good! It's still a car based AWD, so no way it'll go anywhere like a proper 4x4 will (with the right tires), but it's good.
> 
> I always laugh at the Subaru crowd (and the hot hatch crowd too). Sure, winter tires on your car make it a great winter car, but no way it'll plow through feet of snow like a truck will. On ice you probably have an advantage, once the snow reaches your front air dam, or the underbody of the car, you're at a disadvantage to a truck with similar tires.
> 
> 
> 300 HP and a skirt kit does not make an Impreza a mudder...


Funny thing happened yesterday at stevens, some dumbass in a subie was doing donuts and got his car stuck spinning his wheels and sinking.


----------



## Argo

destroy said:


> Hey Argo,
> 
> What kinda chains you runnin' on that big goat truck of yers?? What size tires too? Can't remember whether or not you've got a lift either.


Just saw this. I don't do chains. Just snow rated tires and 4x4. I have Goodyear wrangler Duratrac 325x65/r18. 35" tires. 4" lift.


----------



## ZacAttakk

Argo said:


> Just saw this. I don't do chains. Just snow rated tires and 4x4. I have Goodyear wrangler Duratrac 325x65/r18. 35" tires. 4" lift.


How to you like the Duratrac? Trying to decide over those or BFG all terrain KO2s for my truck.


----------



## Argo

Best tires I have had, just got a new set put on. I have had the bfg, wasn't really impressed by them.


----------



## KIRKRIDER

Gnukel said:


> My ride so I can ride is a 2002 WRX. 200k miles and still going strong.


180K and going strong on my 06. Just a CEL P0171, that has miles of treads on NASIOC... I need to fix that.


----------



## Clayton Bigsby

ZacAttakk said:


> How to you like the Duratrac? Trying to decide over those or BFG all terrain KO2s for my truck.


Never used Duratrac, but not only are the BFG great tires, I put 86,000 on my first set, which the mngr at the tire shop said that wasn't uncommon


----------



## ZacAttakk

Clayton Bigsby said:


> Never used Duratrac, but not only are the BFG great tires, I put 86,000 on my first set, which the mngr at the tire shop said that wasn't uncommon


Yea I was talking to the guy at the shop about them and he told me they have a crazy long warranty on them. I really like the look of the duratrac tho. How are the BFGs in snow? That's all I want them for. Don't do much off-roading cuz it's my dd


----------



## Argo

They definitely get high mileage but they do not preform as well in snow and ice plus I had alot of flats when off road driving with them. I got 60k out of my Duratrac so that's not to bad.


----------



## destroy

Argo said:


> Just saw this. I don't do chains. Just snow rated tires and 4x4. I have Goodyear wrangler Duratrac 325x65/r18. 35" tires. 4" lift.



No worries man. You know how much guys like talkin' trucks, right? 

I thought you said somewhere you had 'em, oh well. I'm just planning for backcountry excursions, I'd want a set in case it ever got real hairy. Might be clearance issues at some point if I got another set of skins the same size as the rubber that's on there now. I got 33's (285/75/16) and it's as big as you go without a lift.



Duratracs are probably the best all around tire out there. If you want a tire just for snow though, check out some Nokians. Nothing beats 'em. Duratracs are good for year round though.


----------



## ZacAttakk

Does any one have a cargo basket with snowboard racks mounted to it? How does that work? I want to do the same thing since I want a cargo rack and hate changing them out for the season. Plus I use my snowboard rack to tie down surfboards on top of it in the summer.


----------



## tanscrazydaisy

ZacAttakk said:


> Does any one have a cargo basket with snowboard racks mounted to it? How does that work? I want to do the same thing since I want a cargo rack and hate changing them out for the season. Plus I use my snowboard rack to tie down surfboards on top of it in the summer.


 mount the ski holders to the front and rear cross bars of the basket.


----------



## redlude97

ZacAttakk said:


> Does any one have a cargo basket with snowboard racks mounted to it? How does that work? I want to do the same thing since I want a cargo rack and hate changing them out for the season. Plus I use my snowboard rack to tie down surfboards on top of it in the summer.





redlude97 said:


> Didn't do the same, but my outback is a beast in the snow with blizzaks mounted on STIs. Comfortably fit 5 with gear.


With the extension you get an extra load bar. I have mine mounted to the load bar and rear cross bar


----------



## KIRKRIDER

redlude97 said:


> With the extension you get an extra load bar. I have mine mounted to the load bar and rear cross bar


How do you like the Outback 2.5? I was reading that it gets great mileage but misses the power of the 3.6 once you load it up and drive up the mountain. What's your impression?


----------



## redlude97

KIRKRIDER said:


> How do you like the Outback 2.5? I was reading that it gets great mileage but misses the power of the 3.6 once you load it up and drive up the mountain. What's your impression?


Its definitely adequate. I take 4-5 people on a regular basis, and I'm definitely passing people on the way up. It doesn't have the low end torque of my old 4runner but it the CVT helps alot with optimizing the gearing, especially if you are comfortable with the engine revving up a bit. Just be aware the mileage on the 2.5 is usually on the lower end of the EPA scale while the 3.6 is more in line, so the differences in mpg isn't as big as it looks on paper.


----------



## KIRKRIDER

redlude97 said:


> Its definitely adequate. I take 4-5 people on a regular basis, and I'm definitely passing people on the way up. It doesn't have the low end torque of my old 4runner but it the CVT helps alot with optimizing the gearing, especially if you are comfortable with the engine revving up a bit. Just be aware the mileage on the 2.5 is usually on the lower end of the EPA scale while the 3.6 is more in line, so the differences in mpg isn't as big as it looks on paper.


Yes.. I have been watching Subaru video drive tests as I work for the past week  And Toyota, Nissan, Mazda, Jeep... Outback looks great I just have to convince myself I need that better than a '16 WRX. 
Why did you pick the Outback?


----------



## redlude97

KIRKRIDER said:


> Yes.. I have been watching Subaru video drive tests as I work for the past week  And Toyota, Nissan, Mazda, Jeep... Outback looks great I just have to convince myself I need that better than a '16 WRX.
> Why did you pick the Outback?


I picked it over the wrx/forester because with the seats down I can sleep in the back









Moved on from 3 4runners because the sub 20mpg was getting old when gas was ~$4 and i was driving a ton of miles roadtripping to climbing destinations


----------



## f00bar

I love my '15 Outback. It was a good compromise from my Liberty that I could take anywhere and gained me well over 12mpg at the same time.

During the summer I got close to 34mpg mixed. In 20F weather I'm getting just under 30, but my commute is only about 20 minutes and it takes half of that before the engine is up to temp, so its to be expected.

The CVT definitely shows its weakness when you want to get up and go or on the hills. Other than that I haven't been as happy with a new car. Compared to my fords and jeeps its simply well engineered. An oil change requires no jacking and can be done in 5m without spilling a drop of oil for example.


----------



## KIRKRIDER

f00bar said:


> The CVT definitely shows its weakness when you want to get up and go or on the hills.


That is the primary use of my car (for fun) I commute to work by bus, so may daily drive is 10 min roundtrip. But I do around 500 miles on any weekend when I go riding or climbing. And it's all uphill from the Bay Area to Tahoe.

The WRX is a blast to drive up HW 88 and that becomes part of the fun, I do mostly day trips, leave at 5 in line at 8:30 back at the car at 3 depending on legs and season. Most of the times solo... I do like the idea of a little more room and softer suspensions...


----------



## f00bar

KIRKRIDER said:


> That is the primary use of my car (for fun) I commute to work by bus, so may daily drive is 10 min roundtrip. But I do around 500 miles on any weekend when I go riding or climbing. And it's all uphill from the Bay Area to Tahoe.
> 
> The WRX is a blast to drive up HW 88 and that becomes part of the fun, I do mostly day trips, leave at 5 in line at 8:30 back at the car at 3 depending on legs and season. Most of the times solo... I do like the idea of a little more room and softer suspensions...


No way you can compare the outback to a wrx for that sort of driving, even the 6. While it's far from the Griswold Family Truckster its still a wagon.

Unless you have a real use case for the extra storage then stick to a hot hatch, wrx or golf r if you have the cash.


----------



## snowklinger

f00bar said:


> No way you can compare the outback to a wrx for that sort of driving, even the 6. While it's far from the Griswold Family Truckster its still a wagon.
> 
> Unless you have a real use case for the extra storage then stick to a hot hatch, wrx or golf r if you have the cash.


For the money ur talkin, I'd be lookin at an xdrive 3 series too. At this point we are talking about the joy of driving.....


----------



## KIRKRIDER

snowklinger said:


> For the money ur talkin, I'd be lookin at an xdrive 3 series too. At this point we are talking about the joy of driving.....


I'm looking at a new WRX base around 26K BMW is way more pricey..and then you have spare parts.. boutique mechanics...did it once with a used Audi A4. Never again.
Joy of driving and also parking in the middle of nowhere


----------



## f00bar

snowklinger said:


> For the money ur talkin, I'd be lookin at an xdrive 3 series too. At this point we are talking about the joy of driving.....


Yes, in that price range quite a few open. And then you start into, but for just a little bit more I could get ...

Actually not sure what price range he's talking. Most of the reviews I read on the Golf R is that on the one hand you get a car that is an absolute beast and will thrill anyone to drive, on the other you realize that for 10K less the gti is an amazing deal and the way to go for anyone who is cost conscious. The R is meant for track days people.


----------



## KIRKRIDER

f00bar said:


> No way you can compare the outback to a wrx for that sort of driving, even the 6. While it's far from the Griswold Family Truckster its still a wagon.
> 
> Unless you have a real use case for the extra storage then stick to a hot hatch, wrx or golf r if you have the cash.



That's what I'm trying to find out. And I love to talk about this stuff.


----------



## KIRKRIDER

f00bar said:


> Yes, in that price range quite a few open. And then you start into, but for just a little bit more I could get ...
> 
> Actually not sure what price range he's talking. Most of the reviews I read on the Golf R is that on the one hand you get a car that is an absolute beast and will thrill anyone to drive, on the other you realize that for 10K less the gti is an amazing deal and the way to go for anyone who is cost conscious. The R is meant for track days people.


The 2016 at 39K base is too expensive. But you can find the '12 one around 25K. 
Or forget the leather and quiet and get another Subie.


----------



## speedjason

Fro that kinda money get a used FJ Cruiser. You can thank me later.


----------



## snoeboarder

2014 Jeep Cherokee lease, 4 banger, great on gas, 33 bux to fill, 164cm board bag fits, enough room to sleep in, 4wd to get out of driveways but driving in 2wd during storms feels better and is easier to correct, not a ton of front clip/ground clearance

I love Bimmers, WRX's are mean, full size SUV's are comfy, but as I get older I've found love in a new car that I can afford and helps me save money on gas/repairs.


----------



## KIRKRIDER

speedjason said:


> Fro that kinda money get a used FJ Cruiser. You can thank me later.


Thanks... Looks like a mini Hummer, not sure how it handles mountain roads... looks a bit tall ;-)


----------



## speedjason

KIRKRIDER said:


> Thanks... Looks like a mini Hummer, not sure how it handles mountain roads... looks a bit tall ;-)


Mountain roads? You just drive around it if you want.:x


----------



## redlude97

speedjason said:


> Fro that kinda money get a used FJ Cruiser. You can thank me later.


yawn, get a used 4runner trail and do everything the fj can do more comfortably and in style :wink:


----------



## speedjason

redlude97 said:


> yawn, get a used 4runner trail and do everything the fj can do more comfortably and in style :wink:


FJ is more badass when modified tho.


----------



## KIRKRIDER

speedjason said:


> FJ is more badass when modified tho.


Aaaand this is the funniest car review I found... about the FJ


----------



## redlude97

speedjason said:


> FJ is more badass when modified tho.


still looks like the bastard love child of a jeep and hummer :grin:


----------



## speedjason

redlude97 said:


> still looks like the bastard love child of a jeep and hummer :grin:


And the reliability of a Toyota. It's the best of both worlds.
I love mine. Yes the interior is plastic, but it's because of durability. It's a trusty tool not a fancy toy.


----------



## F1EA

Like a boss:









 
jk i get owned.


----------



## kosmoz

waiting for 2006 BMW X5 4.8is to arrive  99k miles, titanium silver outside, black comfort seats inside, panoramic moonroof, heated front and rear seats + heated steering wheel > fcuk fuel economy :grin:


----------



## Big Foot

KIRKRIDER said:


> Thanks... Looks like a mini Hummer, not sure how it handles mountain roads... looks a bit tall ;-)


Mine handles mountain roads okay. You'd probably be better off with a Jeep Grand Cherokee or Renegade though.


----------



## speedjason

kosmoz said:


> waiting for 2006 BMW X5 4.8is to arrive  99k miles, titanium silver outside, black comfort seats inside, panoramic moonroof, heated front and rear seats + heated steering wheel > fcuk fuel economy :grin:


And reliability. Or extra money as long as you own it in fact. Been there done that never ever again.


----------



## Argo

Still gets it done


----------



## KIRKRIDER

Speaking of vehicles I am very proud about my recent deleting of a long standing CEL on my 06 WRX. P0171 code, "lean mix on bank one". After trying all the suggested tricks on NASIOC, and after the Subaru Mechanic "Could not figure it out" I finally saw the O-RIng of my MAF sensor cracked. Changed the whole thing and got my beast back to its original torque and fun. 180K done. More to go.

Very productive weekend. Too bad it's 54 deg in Kirkwood now.


----------



## KIRKRIDER

And we are done here.


----------



## poutanen

KIRKRIDER said:


> And we are done here.


Looks like they used a skid steer drive system with big tires and gave it a truck body. Pretty cool that they can float!

I still would choose a trusty Toyota to get me to the hill... with a little welding maybe!


----------



## KIRKRIDER

I'll take the Russian monster for a backcountry approach.


----------



## kosmoz

speedjason said:


> And reliability. Or extra money as long as you own it in fact. Been there done that never ever again.



What if I told you, that I don't care? I would rather be covered in oil repairing bmw than drive toyota or similar rubish. Ofc fj cruiser, tlc, supra, mr2 or even highlander are not toyotas in my mind


----------



## tanscrazydaisy

Just replaced my Passat with over 200,000 miles with another German car.


Sent from my iPhone. There may be horrible grammar and misspelling involved


----------



## Extazy

This is mine vehicle... :|

yeah....


----------



## KIRKRIDER

tanscrazydaisy said:


> Just replaced my Passat with over 200,000 miles with another German car.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone. There may be horrible grammar and misspelling involved


Golf R? I'm thinking about it...watching reviews on YT and all.


----------



## kosmoz

KIRKRIDER said:


> Golf R? I'm thinking about it...watching reviews on YT and all.


It's a Tiguan    go buy a toyota, you won't notice any difference anyway


----------



## jayb

2009 Hyundai Santa Fe Limited AWD with a Yakima Sky Box


----------



## njfastlfie

really, really want a 2006+ Toyota 4Runner.


----------



## KIRKRIDER

I Just had an idea:


----------



## WJLarson

Here's my baby, 03 f150












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## snowklinger

KIRKRIDER said:


> I Just had an idea:


I wish they would make the Baja with a WRX motor, my ideal vehicle. Hell I would even prefer a 2door like the old Brat. Its too bad this vehicle is exactly what I need but curiously has no market.


----------



## kosmoz

I bet no one had a car like this, drove it 4 years, excellent car, great comfort, great clearance when needed:


----------



## Big Foot

KIRKRIDER said:


> I Just had an idea:


Audi has had adjustable air suspension on their station wagon (forget the actual name) since like 2003.


----------



## Argo

I have airlift bags on my truck. I am guessing on a car it would make the ride really rough and bouncy unless a special suspension was purpose built for the adjustments.

They would need purpose built systems from the factory like rangerover or audi or the likes..


----------



## KIRKRIDER

Big Foot said:


> Audi has had adjustable air suspension on their station wagon (forget the actual name) since like 2003.


All road yes. WAY more expensive than my already paid 06WRX


----------



## tanscrazydaisy

KIRKRIDER said:


> All road yes. WAY more expensive than my already paid 06WRX



That was on the A6 Allroad

a4 Allroad, the air suspension is available in Europe


Sent from my iPhone. There may be horrible grammar and misspelling involved


----------



## ChicabumSnow

Suburban here, but would love a Grand Wagoneer


----------



## txb0115

The new powder chaser... Set up with a set of Nokian Hakkapeliitta 8  ( the best studded tires you can buy ) it should get me around just fine.. With just as much room as the bed of a full-size pickup behind the seats ( it's a cargo style van ) and a platform bed built in the back, I can easily sleep fully outstretched and I'm 6'1".. It gets 25+ MPG and drives and parks as easily as any typical compact car..


----------



## Big Foot

One last bit of "fall conditioning" over the weekend. She's ready for the snow.


----------



## SnowDogWax

txb0115 said:


> The new powder chaser... Set up with a set of Nokian Hakkapeliitta 8  ( the best studded tires you can buy ) it should get me around just fine.. With just as much room as the bed of a full-size pickup behind the seats ( it's a cargo style van ) and a platform bed built in the back, I can easily sleep fully outstretched and I'm 6'1".. It gets 25+ MPG and drives and parks as easily as any typical compact car..
> 
> 
> Bought the same Van with the Titanium package. Today Costco is putting on my winter tires. Also installed hitch and roof rack for my sky-box. Last season in Colorado was great.


----------



## emt.elikahan

The foz likes the snow


----------



## TLN

Subscribed.

I might be in the market for a car. On the one hand I'm a Subie fan and it fit snowboarders needs just perfect.
On the other CTV is not fun anymore, outback is bigger and slower now, no wrx wagon. 

I'm looking at something similar: sporty, awd, with space for stuff. 
I drove BMW X1, previous gen, and really liked it. Can also consider 328X wagon: it's almost the same, but lower. I don't need much clearance in midwest. 

What are other options? Any love for Volvos? May be I'm missing something else?


----------



## mojo maestro

txb0115 said:


> The new powder chaser... Set up with a set of Nokian Hakkapeliitta 8  ( the best studded tires you can buy ) it should get me around just fine.. With just as much room as the bed of a full-size pickup behind the seats ( it's a cargo style van ) and a platform bed built in the back, I can easily sleep fully outstretched and I'm 6'1".. It gets 25+ MPG and drives and parks as easily as any typical compact car..


Now all you need is a little soccer ball on the back............


----------



## 2hellnbak

This gets me around ok most of the time


----------



## poutanen

2hellnbak said:


> This gets me around ok most of the time


I loved my 3rd Gen... My wife has one as her daily driver, '98 with the e-locker rear diff... One of these days it's time to rip the running boards off and take her to the trails. :grin:


----------



## corneilli

TLN said:


> Subscribed.
> 
> I might be in the market for a car. On the one hand I'm a Subie fan and it fit snowboarders needs just perfect.
> On the other CTV is not fun anymore, outback is bigger and slower now, no wrx wagon.
> 
> I'm looking at something similar: sporty, awd, with space for stuff.
> I drove BMW X1, previous gen, and really liked it. Can also consider 328X wagon: it's almost the same, but lower. I don't need much clearance in midwest.
> 
> What are other options? Any love for Volvos? May be I'm missing something else?


I've driven both, well kinda, we own a 2014 X1 and my friend has a 2013 BMW 320d xdrive wagon. If you don't need clearance go with the wagon. It's just better in every aspect. The X1 might not look smaller, but it really is. Also the base model of the 3 series has A LOT more luxury than the X1 (should you care about that). The 3 series just feels nicer. I'm a little bit baised though because I'm a huge fan of wagons. Still the arguments are objective.


----------



## TLN

corneilli said:


> I've driven both, well kinda, we own a 2014 X1 and my friend has a 2013 BMW 320d xdrive wagon. If you don't need clearance go with the wagon. It's just better in every aspect. The X1 might not look smaller, but it really is. Also the base model of the 3 series has A LOT more luxury than the X1 (should you care about that). The 3 series just feels nicer. I'm a little bit baised though because I'm a huge fan of wagons. Still the arguments are objective.


I'm keeping 3 wagon in mind, but haven't tried it yet.
Since we're all snowboarders here extra clearance always comes handy, but I'm in midwest right now, and ... it's not too much snow here.(Friends report 3ft of snow in 1 night last week in siberia). So should be fine with wagon too. AFAIK, X1 is cheaper then 3 wagon, isn't it? 

Do you think that 3 wagon have way much more space then X1? I understand that X1 ain't big car, but it was fine for me. I really like that lifted low wagon approach. Can I say that X1 is "modern Outback"? 
Curious what is different in 3 wagon in terms of luxury? Is there much difference? 

There's newer cars that looks very nice to me: A5 Sportback and 4 series Grand tourer. But those are new(=pricey).


----------



## corneilli

The X1 is cheaper. It's funny but we bought the x1 for 21 000€ and my friend bought his 3 series for the same price. Ours had 33k km's on the clock, his 90k. Idk if I'm saying it correctly (English isn't my native language) but the X1 has the same "base" as the 1 series. So it's significantly smaller than the 3 series. It just doesn't look like it. Trunk might not be that much bigger but the difference in legroom is huge. So it's definitly bigger with the backseats folded down. The luxury is hard to describe. The base model just has more options. You should try testing them both out. You'll know what I mean once you sit in both of them.

As for the A5/4 series. Those are both coupes if I'm not mistaken and you sacrife a lot of space with that. It might not be your cup of tea but you might wanna look into a skoda octavia combi RS 4x4. We own a regular skoda octavia combi and I'm loving the ride and the space it has. I actually like it more than the X1. It's cheap AF too when you compare it to BMW. I suggested the RS because of it's power and the base RS model features a lot of options.


TLN said:


> I'm keeping 3 wagon in mind, but haven't tried it yet.
> Since we're all snowboarders here extra clearance always comes handy, but I'm in midwest right now, and ... it's not too much snow here.(Friends report 3ft of snow in 1 night last week in siberia). So should be fine with wagon too. AFAIK, X1 is cheaper then 3 wagon, isn't it?
> 
> Do you think that 3 wagon have way much more space then X1? I understand that X1 ain't big car, but it was fine for me. I really like that lifted low wagon approach. Can I say that X1 is "modern Outback"?
> Curious what is different in 3 wagon in terms of luxury? Is there much difference?
> 
> There's newer cars that looks very nice to me: A5 Sportback and 4 series Grand tourer. But those are new(=pricey).



Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G920F met Tapatalk


----------



## TLN

corneilli said:


> The X1 is cheaper. It's funny but we bought the x1 for 21 000€ and my friend bought his 3 series for the same price. Ours had 33k km's on the clock, his 90k. Idk if I'm saying it correctly (English isn't my native language) but the X1 has the same "base" as the 1 series. So it's significantly smaller than the 3 series. It just doesn't look like it. Trunk might not be that much bigger but the difference in legroom is huge. So it's definitly bigger with the backseats folded down. The luxury is hard to describe. The base model just has more options. You should try testing them both out. You'll know what I mean once you sit in both of them.
> 
> As for the A5/4 series. Those are both coupes if I'm not mistaken and you sacrife a lot of space with that. It might not be your cup of tea but you might wanna look into a skoda octavia combi RS 4x4. We own a regular skoda octavia combi and I'm loving the ride and the space it has. I actually like it more than the X1. It's cheap AF too when you compare it to BMW. I suggested the RS because of it's power and the base RS model features a lot of options.


I'm in states, so no fun cars like Seat Cupra R or Octavia RS here. 
A5 Sportback and 4 GT are "grand tourer". Those are coupe(hatchback) shaped, 4 door cars. Like Panamera or A7, but smaller. Perfect for cruising highways with some boards and friends. 

As I know, X1 is based on 3 series, but I'm might be wrong. To me, older X1 looks better then older 3 series (E91). Newer 3 series wagon looks awesome, but it's way more expensive then X1. 
I wonder what are other "snappy AWD wagon"?


----------



## corneilli

TLN said:


> I'm in states, so no fun cars like Seat Cupra R or Octavia RS here.
> A5 Sportback and 4 GT are "grand tourer". Those are coupe(hatchback) shaped, 4 door cars. Like Panamera or A7, but smaller. Perfect for cruising highways with some boards and friends.
> 
> As I know, X1 is based on 3 series, but I'm might be wrong. To me, older X1 looks better then older 3 series (E91). Newer 3 series wagon looks awesome, but it's way more expensive then X1.
> I wonder what are other "snappy AWD wagon"?


Yes it uses the E91 platform, my mistake. Btw, watch out when you compare bootspace, the X1 has more in numbers, but a large unpractical chunk of it is located in a compartment under the boot floor. So the touring has more "practical" bootspace. Don't get me wrong they are both great cars, I'm kinda nitpicking to show the differences. It all comes down to the price like you said. If you have the money go for the 3 series, if you can't or are not willing to pay the price buy the X1 (that is if you only want to choose between these two). It's what we did, we can afford it, my parents just didn't want to because my sister started going to college that year.

Too bad you don't have the Octavia RS. I've driven the old audi A4 B7 avant and loved it. My uncle has the audi A6 C7 avant quattro S-line, I've driven it and it's hands down the best car I've ever driven. But it's really really expensive. Actually f*ck the BMW buy an Audi 

PS: Ignore the bias towards wagons, the A4 and A6 sedan are both great too.


----------



## txb0115

txb0115 said:


> The new powder chaser...


Now all set up for winter...




























These tires make this thing unstoppable. When I read the reviews on these tires I thought it was a bunch of hyperbole or people who had never had REAL snow tires. I was wrong, they were right. Big Cottonwood Canyon was fucked yesterday and I never spun once. Pulled out of the trailhead parking lot with 10" new just like the van had AWD. In 6" of slush last week it was like a tank. As I said I took both the professional and user online reviews with a grain of salt. I've had Blizzaks, I've had Hankook ipike rw11s, I've had Michelin X-Ice... These tires are worlds better.. They are spendy though...


----------



## poutanen

txb0115 said:


> These tires make this thing unstoppable. When I read the reviews on these tires I thought it was a bunch of hyperbole or people who had never had REAL snow tires. I was wrong, they were right. Big Cottonwood Canyon was fucked yesterday and I never spun once. Pulled out of the trailhead parking lot with 10" new just like the van had AWD. In 6" of slush last week it was like a tank. As I said I took both the professional and user online reviews with a grain of salt. I've had Blizzaks, I've had Hankook ipike rw11s, I've had Michelin X-Ice... These tires are worlds better.. They are spendy though...


The Finns know how to make snow tires! (keep in mind a portion of Finland is in the arctic circle, I think they know snow better than us)

I'm running studded Hakkas now, because we get a lot of hardpack snow covered roads in Alberta. Too cold for salt to work. These tires are GOOD...


----------



## asnobody

Camping in Zion a couple months ago… more FJ love


----------



## virtu

My 2006 Honda CRV AWD 
Simple, was cheap, and it is the first car that I owned on my entire life.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2hellnbak

poutanen said:


> I loved my 3rd Gen... My wife has one as her daily driver, '98 with the e-locker rear diff... One of these days it's time to rip the running boards off and take her to the trails. :grin:


I love it, 2.5" lift, 285's and rear e-locker. This thing has taken me places it probably shouldn't have lol. Beware though.... sometimes the lady folk get a little upset when you rob the running boards


----------



## Triple8Sol

Picked up a new rig last year. First pic is from last weekend up in Canada with 6" on top of the Jeep (no cargo box). Second pic is after getting the cargo box back on this week after getting wrapped.


----------



## MMSlasher

Triple8Sol said:


> Picked up a new rig last year. First pic is from last weekend up in Canada. Second pic is after getting the cargo box back on this week after getting wrapped.


Nice looking Jeep. Quick question though, did you park it in Rock mode or get the 2 inch lift for it? It seems to be higher than stock.


----------



## Argo

I have been thinking about getting a diesel jeep. How has yours been with reliability?


----------



## Triple8Sol

MMSlasher said:


> Nice looking Jeep. Quick question though, did you park it in Rock mode or get the 2 inch lift for it? It seems to be higher than stock.


No air suspension, it's a static 2" lift on 32's, so overall about 3.5" higher than stock. Went with an Eibach kit which includes new shocks/struts/springs all around.



Argo said:


> I have been thinking about getting a diesel jeep. How has yours been with reliability?


I didn't spring for the diesel, although that would've been nice if it wasn't over my budget. Reliability has been just fine, nothing much but regular maintenance thus far. It's my 3rd Grand Cherokee (owned 2 ZJ's in the past) so it's safe to say I love these things!


----------



## KansasNoob

Painted the back of the frame, filled up with cold weather washer fluid, and got new tires.

Ready for snow.


----------



## linvillegorge

The old Z71 Tahoe got put out to pasture today. She was a good one. Had that truck for 8 years. Replaced with a Yukon Denali. Dont ever buy a Tahoe/Yukon unless you want to drive one for the rest of your life. I always test drive other stuff, always end up with another one. This is three in a row. First Yukon, it was always Tahoes in the past. Had to go Yukon Denali this time since I really wanted that 6.2L.


----------



## kosmoz

This was my winter car... Don't text and drive, folks


----------



## sabatoa

This is my ride as seen in the middle of the season last year. It looks like this from Thanksgiving until February when the rains in south Michigan finally wash it off. The box stays on until my last run in late March/Early April.


----------



## kosmoz

sabatoa said:


> This is my ride as seen in the middle of the season last year. It looks like this from Thanksgiving until February when the rains in south Michigan finally wash it off. The box stays on until my last run in late March/Early April.


Why clean it, if it won't help anyway  Ugly AF.


----------



## Bataleon85

This is my daily driver and has never let me down in a snow storm. Matter of fact, even pulled some subie bros out of some deep stuff who thought they could handle. 









Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## Deacon

My new to me ride...


----------



## HurtonBair

2017 Armada


----------



## hikeswithdogs

*Feast your Eyes on this fine forest green machine*


















Our good condition vintage 1994 Subaru Legacy wagon and epic new "vanity" plates


----------



## txb0115

Revisions to the van, now set up for some trips...


----------



## hikeswithdogs

txb0115 said:


> Revisions to the van, now set up for some trips...


Sweet man where do you ride, I wanna keep an eye out for you in the parking lot this winter!!


----------



## txb0115

hikeswithdogs said:


> Sweet man where do you ride, I wanna keep an eye out for you in the parking lot this winter!!


Snowbasin & Snowbird 

Basin mainly early winter, and then start going to the bird in late Feb once the lines are filled in and the crowds die down


----------



## hikeswithdogs

txb0115 said:


> Snowbasin & Snowbird
> 
> Basin mainly early winter, and then start going to the bird in late Feb once the lines are filled in and the crowds die down


Bummer, you ever make it to BCC or do any touring? 

I'll do mid week powder days at the bird but avoid that canyon like the plague until spring riding starts up, spent WAY to much time sitting in traffic waiting for the canyon to open on pow days last year.


----------



## txb0115

hikeswithdogs said:


> Bummer, you ever make it to BCC or do any touring?
> 
> I'll do mid week powder days at the bird but avoid that canyon like the plague until spring riding starts up, spent WAY to much time sitting in traffic waiting for the canyon to open on pow days last year.


I tour in BCC and Millcreek quite a bit, but don't ride either of the resorts... 

I did Brighton for years, but find it boring these days and I hate spending half my day traversing to get to/from the goods, which are then only a 500ft vertical shot.

I won't go to Solitude out of principle ( Deer Valley people ) 

And the traffic you speak of is why I don't start going to the Bird till late Feb when it starts to die down... 

On a big pow day I will get a bunch more runs in @ Snowbasin then I ever would at The Bird. I can be at Snowbasin and on my first lift in 60 mins from my place in Murray, and sometimes ( as you seem to know ) it could take 2 hours ( or longer ) to actually be on my first tram at The Bird on a big pow day... Since I need to be at work daily at 3pm, I slash way more pow by going to Snowbasin, even when you account for the drive, which really isn't that much further distance or time wise. With 3 lifts that are all top to bottom, are high speed and basically service 95% of the mountain, I get a whole lot of turns in on a pow day @ Snowbasin. There is also nothing for crowds at Snowbasin like there are at The Bird, so that's more pow for me.


----------



## hikeswithdogs

txb0115 said:


> On a big pow day I will get a bunch more runs in @ Snowbasin then I ever would at The Bird. I can be at Snowbasin and on my first lift in 60 mins from my place in Murray, and sometimes ( as you seem to know ) it could take 2 hours ( or longer ) to actually be on my first tram at The Bird on a big pow day... Since I need to be at work daily at 3pm, I slash way more pow by going to Snowbasin, even when you account for the drive, which really isn't that much further distance or time wise. With 3 lifts that are all top to bottom, are high speed and basically service 95% of the mountain, I get a whole lot of turns in on a pow day @ Snowbasin. There is also nothing for crowds at Snowbasin like there are at The Bird, so that's more pow for me.



Yea the lack of big sustained steeps is really Brighton's biggest weakness but this is where Solitude comes in.......that summit lift ridgeline has some incredible lines, to me its really like a mini snowbird.......again the steeps aren't as sustained but I get fresh snow all afternoon when I feel like the Bird is skied out by all the local bro-bras and hard core skiers in a couple hours.

I couldn't possibly agree more with your comments about Snowbasin though(and even PowMow) so much good terrain to be had, fast lifts, good snow, NO crowds and easy access.

Just hoping for another good year, 628" @ Brighton(slightly less at Solitude) last year was incredible


----------



## txb0115

hikeswithdogs said:


> Yea the lack of big sustained steeps is really Brighton's biggest weakness but this is where Solitude comes in.......that summit lift ridgeline has some incredible lines, to me its really like a mini snowbird.......again the steeps aren't as sustained but I get fresh snow all afternoon when I feel like the Bird is skied out by all the local bro-bras and hard core skiers in a couple hours.
> 
> I couldn't possibly agree more with your comments about Snowbasin though(and even PowMow) so much good terrain to be had, fast lifts, good snow, NO crowds and easy access.
> 
> Just hoping for another good year, 628" @ Brighton(slightly less at Solitude) last year was incredible


Solitude is awesome and way under rated, I used to be in Mangement there and got to ride it every single day, can’t say enough good things about its terrain. 

But as I stated, since Gary and Betsy sold it, I personally can’t give one single cent of my money to the fuck sticks that own it now...


----------



## hikeswithdogs

txb0115 said:


> Solitude is awesome and way under rated, I used to be in Mangement there and got to ride it every single day, can’t say enough good things about its terrain.
> 
> But as I stated, since Gary and Betsy sold it, I personally can’t give one single cent of my money to the fuck sticks that own it now...



Yea I know we used to hang out at Kimi's Bistro(when she owned it) but now they jacked the prices up(and worse food) and got rid of all the beer\shot specials so we said fuck that place.

Not a fan of Deer valley as a whole(for obvious reasons) but the people I know that work there say they are generally well cared for so I give them that at least, for us BCC is our home(soon to be literally) so we don't have much of a choice as to practical resort selection. 

Will keep you in the loop, not sure if you follow my other thread but were building like a 15-20 person luxury(relatively speaking) backcountry AirBnb and will be having pre-pow day and moonlit touring parties with plenty of room for everyone to crash comfortably.


----------



## splashover

This is my trip vehicle (local car is way to boring to post about). It keeps us warm/fed/entertained. We've only had it out in the east so far but we got big plans for this winter. If you see it in the parking lot, come say hi! It's usually full of beer!!


----------



## hikeswithdogs

splashover said:


> This is my trip vehicle (local car is way to boring to post about). It keeps us warm/fed/entertained. We've only had it out in the east so far but we got big plans for this winter. If you see it in the parking lot, come say hi! It's usually full of beer!!


Awesome let us know if you ever make it to Utah, we'll show ya the goods in BCC and some of our home brew!


----------



## splashover

hikeswithdogs said:


> Awesome let us know if you ever make it to Utah, we'll show ya the goods in BCC and some of our home brew!


I am! Spending a week at Brighton/Solitude. Sucks what you guys are saying about the owners of solitude but I'm a max pass holder so what ya gonna do (drink my own beer in the rig is what!)!?!

I'll reach out as it gets closer and exact time frames get nailed down. I should be there around the 6th/7th of January and staying for a week. Love meeting locals and if the home brew is in the same league as what I've sampled in the eastern US, then game on!


----------



## BoardieK

splashover said:


> This is my trip vehicle (local car is way to boring to post about). It keeps us warm/fed/entertained. We've only had it out in the east so far but we got big plans for this winter. If you see it in the parking lot, come say hi! It's usually full of beer!!


Ah, so this is the motorhome/rv page.

Here we are spending a few nights at 7345ft in the Dolomites a couple of years ago.


----------



## Argo

BoardieK said:


> Ah, so this is the motorhome/rv page.
> 
> Here we are spending a few nights at 7345ft in the Dolomites a couple of years ago.


Uh oh, @neni will be jealous... a euro with an rv!


----------



## splashover

BoardieK said:


> Ah, so this is the motorhome/rv page.
> 
> Here we are spending a few nights at 7345ft in the Dolomites a couple of years ago.


Sick! I remember seeing a few of those on my travels over there. They looked a little tight. How was it?


----------



## neni

Argo said:


> Uh oh, @neni will be jealous... a euro with an rv!


Camper RVs in that size are common here. I was jealous on your massive villa on wheels! (And the truck, of course )


----------



## KIRKRIDER

Proudly presenting the new BLUE 2 Snow Machine. 2017 WRX Pemium. After 199.120 miles the old 06WRX was laid to rest at the dealer and I went home with the new baby.

Few visual mods on it. And I was thinking a SubieSpeed HID Xenon headlight upgrade.

Hummm..cant see the thumbnails.


----------



## snowklinger

KIRKRIDER said:


> Proudly presenting the new BLUE 2 Snow Machine. 2017 WRX Pemium. After 199.120 miles the old 06WRX was laid to rest at the dealer and I went home with the new baby.
> 
> Few visual mods on it. And I was thinking a SubieSpeed HID Xenon headlight upgrade.
> 
> Hummm..cant see the thumbnails.


splooooooosh


----------



## KIRKRIDER

snowklinger said:


> splooooooosh


Sploosh? Weird. I can see the pictures for a second then they disappear.


----------



## ctoma

snowklinger said:


> splooooooosh





KIRKRIDER said:


> Sploosh? Weird. I can see the pictures for a second then they disappear.


I can see the photos, nice ride.

Not "Sploosh", it's "splooooooosh". Car porn.


----------



## KIRKRIDER

ctoma said:


> I can see the photos, nice ride.
> 
> Not "Sploosh", it's "splooooooosh". Car porn.



Ahhhh... ok. > thanks! Really struggled leaving the old one. So many snow storms together. Winterizing the new one. Feels like a spaceship after 10 years.


----------



## F1EA

And once you get an intake it'll be whoooooooooosh pshhhhhhh


----------



## freshy

I wanna play too.


----------



## KIRKRIDER

F1EA said:


> And once you get an intake it'll be whoooooooooosh pshhhhhhh



Hm...more willing to spend my money on a nice HID retrofit. I love to see well. But the whoosh too


----------



## tanscrazydaisy

KIRKRIDER said:


> Hm...more willing to spend my money on a nice HID retrofit. I love to see well. But the whoosh too


You have 
https://www.theretrofitsource.com/p...cle-specific/morimoto-retroquik-2015-wrx.html
As a option

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## KIRKRIDER

tanscrazydaisy said:


> You have
> https://www.theretrofitsource.com/p...cle-specific/morimoto-retroquik-2015-wrx.html
> As a option
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


I know! Really sweet Morimoto kit I have been watching video about those for weeks here at work. I might do it, to be honest I don’t even know if I need it. They look great! But I might just get better halogens for headlights and fog lights for those 2 hours I drive in the dark when I go up. It’s more a want than a need. 
I was reading also of people swapping with the Limited LED headlights. But they run $750 each. >

Now if SOMEONE would buy the Dunlop tires or the Thule boardcarrier im trying to sell well then I could do the MoriMoto thing...


----------



## tanscrazydaisy

You also have

http://www.lightwerkz.net/index.php...moto-xsb-led-subaru-wrx-switchback-halos.html

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## KansasNoob

After a long MIA, updating with a non-highjacked picture.


----------



## KIRKRIDER

tanscrazydaisy said:


> You also have
> 
> Vehicle Specific: XSB LED: 15+ Subaru WRX C-LIGHT DRL (Switchback) - Subaru - Vehicle Specific
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


The list is infinite. But I have a budget. . And now I discovered this H11 to H9 bulb mod. I might stick with that. I don’t drive much at night anyway.


----------



## tanscrazydaisy

KIRKRIDER said:


> The list is infinite. But I have a budget. . And now I discovered this H11 to H9 bulb mod. I might stick with that. I don’t drive much at night anyway.


Real easy to mod the h9 bulb. Just trim one of the ridges to match the connector 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## KIRKRIDER

tanscrazydaisy said:


> Real easy to mod the h9 bulb. Just trim one of the ridges to match the connector
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


Yep! You did that too?


----------



## Clayton Bigsby

no photo of the snow rig, same one for the last 12 years '05 Element and never see me selling it.

Just wanted to say that it looks like this weekend the PACKASPORT will be going on, then in 2 weeks we'll be going to Warren Millers new flic. I know they're not the best stoke, but skis or boards you cant beat those killer powder shots


----------



## SnowMoose

You know, joining this site I have learned a ton of stuff, including some real basic stuff that I really should have known existed before now; eg: Boot fitting foam pads to stop heel lift! Embarrassing stuff! :embarrased1:

Now I find out there is such things as a snowboard vehicle! When I arrived in Canada I was 'given' my father in law's old Prius that he didn't need. So for about 4 years my better half and I loaded up this car and drove plenty of 10 hour + trips.

It had done about 380,000 kilometres (237,000 miles) and when it got cold, the dashboard lights would often go out and the car wouldn't turn off.

So...I found this thread and we decided to buy a new car.

Subaru 2018 Outback. :smile:


----------



## PlanB

SnowMoose said:


> You know, joining this site I have learned a ton of stuff, including some real basic stuff that I really should have known existed before now; eg: Boot fitting foam pads to stop heel lift to mention one example. Embarrassing stuff! :embarrased1:
> 
> Now I find out there is such things as a snowboard vehicle! When I arrived in Canada I was 'given' my father in law's old Prius that he didn't need. So for about 4 years my better half and I loaded up this car and drove plenty of 10 hour + trips.
> 
> It had done about 380,000 kilometres (237,000 miles) and when it got cold, the dashboard lights would often go out and the car wouldn't turn off.
> 
> So...I found this thread and we decided to buy a new car.
> 
> Subaru 2018 Outback. :smile:


Congrats SnowMoose, I think you're going to really enjoy your new Outback!


----------



## motleybeast

My snowboard vehicle in July this year, 2002 Subaru Legacy, done 270,000 kms.

This was taken on the morning a big storm took out approximately 75 HV power poles in the middle of the North Island. We had to get back home 3.5 hours away as we had to collect the kids. If we had left the village half an hour later, the local travel authorities wouldn't have let us leave, and in fact, they closed the road while we were on it.

Didn't miss a beat. Put her into low ratio, took it easy (had the wife with me). Didn't get sideways once, and was solid on the road until we cleared the worse of the snow.

Love Subaru's!


----------



## KIRKRIDER

Subarus.  Kirkwood parking lot looks like a Subaru dealer on a pow day. 
1K on the new WRX. I don’t commute with it, new A/S tires, floor mats, even got new snowboard gloves and the first storm is coming to NorCal. 0 bliss.


----------



## Argo

KIRKRIDER said:


> Subarus.  Kirkwood parking lot looks like a Subaru dealer on a pow day.
> 1K on the new WRX. I don’t commute with it, new A/S tires, floor mats, even got new snowboard gloves and the first storm is coming to NorCal. 0 bliss.


what is your daily commute? I have been staying mostly in santa rosa, I work off shifts so the drive isn't bad but the miles sure do pile up.....

We got that new crosstrek and are enjoying it. I may work more local after December and if I do I am going to get a new wrx to drive around the mountains....


----------



## Argo

I will throw an updated picture on here too, from last winter at Stevens Pass RV lot...


----------



## SnowDogWax

2014 Outback:grin:


----------



## KIRKRIDER

Argo said:


> what is your daily commute? I have been staying mostly in santa rosa, I work off shifts so the drive isn't bad but the miles sure do pile up.....
> 
> We got that new crosstrek and are enjoying it. I may work more local after December and if I do I am going to get a new wrx to drive around the mountains....


It was my trusty 06 WRX. UnTil I traded in @199.120 K. And got a new ‘18. But I commute to work by company bus, the parking is 5’ drive from home. I can’t stand the idea of leaving the new one out all day for a 5 min drive so I drive the old Sienna Minivamn and leave the WRX in garage waiting for the weekend. I leave at 6AM and I’m back at 7PM. 
It’s not the best choice for dally commute in the Bay Area traffic, you already know that, that said the new engine and transmissions are WAY better than my 06 was. Much easier to drive and smoother in traffic. Absolutely love the STI shifter (get that) and the new engine/frame. 

Would love to have a cross trek too!


----------



## Clayton Bigsby

Packasport and NEW BFG All-terrain T/A's KO2 put on last Saturday, ready for the dumpage.

If anyone in the Seattle north area is looking for a used Packasport, I seen 3 or 4 Packasport System 90 on Offerup/Craigslist, the cheapest one at $50 needs a little bondo and rattlecan of black or vehicle matching paint and the others just look like they need spraypaint, $7 and it looks brand new.

I've had mine over 20 years, great for camping, mtn bike trips, and at least 5 boards but NO SKI's allowed in mine


----------



## griffin1324

2008 Kia Sportage. It's somehow has gotten me through everything Mother nature has thrown at it. This was on it's drive to Colorado from Connecticut last season.


----------



## snoopy7548

All you people with your Subarus and trucks.:dry: My Versa sedan with snow tires has gotten me through a lot of storms.


----------



## KIRKRIDER

snoopy7548 said:


> All you people with your Subarus and trucks.:dry: My Versa sedan with snow tires has gotten me through a lot of storms.


True story:

I’m driving up KWood all confident in my WRX when another car comes hauling ass behind me...gets closer, it’s not an Audi...not another WRX... wtf?? Passes me twice the speed. Mid 90 Honda Civic. Half an hour later we are both stopped at the CALTRANS check. I get off to see who and what was driving like that. Was a local and liftie in FWD Honda Civic with snow tires. 
Respect the locals ;-)


----------



## Clayton Bigsby

KIRKRIDER said:


> True story:
> 
> I’m driving up KWood all confident in my WRX when another car comes hauling ass behind me...gets closer, it’s not an Audi...not another WRX... wtf?? Passes me twice the speed. Mid 90 Honda Civic. Half an hour later we are both stopped at the CALTRANS check. I get off to see who and what was driving like that. Was a local and liftie in FWD Honda Civic with snow tires.
> Respect the locals ;-)


Front wheel drive is all we ever drove, I had a 1980 Civic with these Toyo studded Snow and Rally studded tires which were unstoppable, my buddies had a 1979 Civic and the other a Chevy Sprint. 

Also learning how to drive in snow on the Mount BAKER hwy (EAST 542) sure helped, in the early days they never plowed the road, then started doing it once a day. 

I remember driving from northern Washington state to Mid Oregon for a comp at HooDoo, it was a friend and I in my 1983 Civic wagon with those studded Snow and Rallys. Neither of us had a clue where we were and it didn't help that it was around 11p.m. and dumping, we were driving up some pass with approx. 12" of fresh which we could feel on our feet through the floorboards. I just kept going and my passenger Hank said "we should pullover and chain-up", I laughed and said "WHAT CHAINS"


----------



## say chi sin lo

I know this isn't an actual car enthusiasts forum, but I have a feeling people in this thread has more experience driving in the snow than anywhere else, so I'll post this question:

I have a set of Dunlop Winter Sport 3D, it has served me well in the past several seasons but it's probably down to its last rotation. That being said, I plan on using them for the last time, if I put the fresher set in the front (FWD), *rear tires won't have much life left, am I setting myself up for fishtailing?*

They have served my 2009 Mazdaspeed 3 very well!


----------



## snowklinger

*i need new tires*



say chi sin lo said:


> I know this isn't an actual car enthusiasts forum, but I have a feeling people in this thread has more experience driving in the snow than anywhere else, so I'll post this question:
> 
> I have a set of Dunlop Winter Sport 3D, it has served me well in the past several seasons but it's probably down to its last rotation. That being said, I plan on using them for the last time, if I put the fresher set in the front (FWD), *rear tires won't have much life left, am I setting myself up for fishtailing?*
> 
> They have served my 2009 Mazdaspeed 3 very well!


u need new tires


----------



## wrathfuldeity

Wasn't raining, so just finished putting on the snow tires, chains and shovel in and skybox on the little old mule...she's ready for opening day on Thursday.


----------



## OneManArmy

KIRKRIDER said:


> True story:
> 
> I’m driving up KWood all confident in my WRX when another car comes hauling ass behind me...gets closer, it’s not an Audi...not another WRX... wtf?? Passes me twice the speed. Mid 90 Honda Civic. Half an hour later we are both stopped at the CALTRANS check. I get off to see who and what was driving like that. Was a local and liftie in FWD Honda Civic with snow tires.
> Respect the locals ;-)


Most def. I've seen locals ripping in all sorts of stuff. FWD with snow tires is legit though. Great way to go. 

Me. I have two WRX's. My wagon is on stands right now with a blown motor. It's been my snow car for a long long time. My 2015 is gonna have to do it this year. So I need to figure out a rack situation. Heading up to Sac pretty soon here to get the whole front wrapped in clear bra. My roof redone as well. I've got spare wheels so I might toss some blizzaks on those bad boys.


----------



## SteezyRidah303

BurtonAir89 said:


> New to the forums. Currently have a BMW 330xi as my vehicle to get to the mountain. See where that's a problem? More than a couple inches on the road and I am screwed..
> 
> 
> Looking for input on what vehicles you all drive to the mountain. I have about 12k to put into this. Maybe more.
> 
> Thanks for input--
> 
> -Alex


2006 Subaru wrx wagon...got it for 9k dropped 4k into the engine...pushing 400 hp now...so much fun to drive. parts are realatively cheap and everything is bolt on if you like working on your cars yourself...


----------



## Argo

picked up a new/used Volvo CX70 for my son. It will replace the outback that is WELL used now. lol

This thing is from some old lady that kept it up really well and fully loaded with leather and headlight wipers. $3500 with extra set of rims/studded tires. Drives like a tank in the snow/ice. Anyone that has one of these have any quirks to look for?


----------



## SnowMoose

griffin1324 said:


> 2008 Kia Sportage. It's somehow has gotten me through everything Mother nature has thrown at it. This was on it's drive to Colorado from Connecticut last season.


I like the doggo!


----------



## emt.elikahan

Argo said:


> picked up a new/used Volvo CX70 for my son. It will replace the outback that is WELL used now. lol
> 
> This thing is from some old lady that kept it up really well and fully loaded with leather and headlight wipers. $3500 with extra set of rims/studded tires. Drives like a tank in the snow/ice. Anyone that has one of these have any quirks to look for?


I've always wanted one of those. They look awesome


----------



## kosmoz

Since I totaled my BMW X5 4.8is and sold BMW e90 335i 6mt rwd, got myself another 335, but xdrive, fully loaded. Buying something slightly damaged saves me a lot of money


----------



## Oldman

Argo said:


> picked up a new/used Volvo CX70 for my son. It will replace the outback that is WELL used now. lol
> 
> This thing is from some old lady that kept it up really well and fully loaded with leather and headlight wipers. $3500 with extra set of rims/studded tires. Drives like a tank in the snow/ice. Anyone that has one of these have any quirks to look for?


Excellent score!

The Mrs. in our house drives a 2006 V70 AWD with about 230,000 kms on it. We also picked ours up used and to this point it has been a great vehicle and still going strong.The XC70 and the V70 AWD are mechanically the same vehicle aside from the ride height. With studded snows, nothing will stop you!

We have had no mechanical issues, but I am meticulous about oil changes every 10,000 km ( 6,000 miles ). The car offers an amazing amount of space and with a rack / box on top, four people can head to the slopes in total comfort.

As I am sure you have already noticed, the turning radius is brutal. You need a football field to pull a "U" turn. :wink: But you will get to and from the hill every time with no drama. Enjoy!


----------



## Argo

Oldman said:


> the ride height. With studded snows, nothing will stop you!
> 
> We have had no mechanical issues, but I am meticulous about oil changes every 10,000 km ( 6,000 miles ).
> 
> As I am sure you have already noticed, the turning radius is brutal. You need a football field to pull a "U" turn. :wink: But you will get to and from the hill every time with no drama. Enjoy!


Have you seen the suspension lift kits for these things? extra 2" clearance.. I'm intrigued. 

Is 6000 miles the interval? I assumed 3000 but have no idea...

If you look to the left in the picture I posted, I drive a 1 ton dodge megacab 4x4, turning radius is superb on this Volvo.....


----------



## Argo

kosmoz said:


> Since I totaled my BMW X5 4.8is and sold BMW e90 335i 6mt rwd, got myself another 335, but xdrive, fully loaded. Buying something slightly damaged saves me a lot of money


If you can do the body work yourself you can save a ton.


----------



## kosmoz

Argo said:


> If you can do the body work yourself you can save a ton.


even if I hire someone for that, I save a ton, compared to buying "clear history" car from Germany/Italy/France. And saving money is only a part of advantages, cars in USA have a carfax history, every car accident is registered, so you pretty much know what you are buyin: how many owners, accidents and what's the real milleage. Buying something used in Europe is a lotery, from hiden previous accidents to rolled back milleage.


----------



## tanscrazydaisy

Regular haldex fluid changes will keep the AWD system happy

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## coloradodirtbag

kosmoz said:


> even if I hire someone for that, I save a ton, compared to buying "clear history" car from Germany/Italy/France. And saving money is only a part of advantages, cars in USA have a carfax history, every car accident is registered, so you pretty much know what you are buyin: how many owners, accidents and what's the real milleage. Buying something used in Europe is a lotery, from hiden previous accidents to rolled back milleage.


BMW and saving money don't belong in the same sentence. Owned a 05 325 XI back in the day, blast to drive, but what a fuckin money pit. Traded in for a Toyota 4runner and couldn't be happier.


----------



## kosmoz

coloradodirtbag said:


> BMW and saving money don't belong in the same sentence. Owned a 05 325 XI back in the day, blast to drive, but what a fuckin money pit. Traded in for a Toyota 4runner and couldn't be happier.


well, I have my opinion on Toyotas in general and I bet you won't agree with that nor like it :rofl2: I like to drive, I like good handling, hard acceleration, good brakes, ant toyota doesn't have any of that. I even think of buying a 2012+ Jaguar XJ 5.0 supercharged. Because I like the looks, the performance, the comfort. Running cost doesnt bother me.


----------



## coloradodirtbag

kosmoz said:


> well, I have my opinion on Toyotas in general and I bet you won't agree with that nor like it :rofl2: I like to drive, I like good handling, hard acceleration, good brakes, ant toyota doesn't have any of that. I even think of buying a 2012+ Jaguar XJ 5.0 supercharged. Because I like the looks, the performance, the comfort. Running cost doesnt bother me.


That's true, Toyota's definitely aren't fun to drive, but they're reliable as hell. I'd be able to justify buying a BMW if I could do the work, but I'm a mechanically retarded millennial. Was considering the WRX STi for my next ride, anybody have any experience owning one of these?


----------



## kosmoz

coloradodirtbag said:


> That's true, Toyota's definitely aren't fun to drive, but they're reliable as hell. I'd be able to justify buying a BMW if I could do the work, but I'm a mechanically retarded millennial. Was considering the WRX STi for my next ride, anybody have any experience owning one of these?


at leas in Europe the legendary toyota reliability is long time only in the books, not on the roads. Good marketing and same green digital clock from 1985, that pretty much sums up Toyotas available in Europe. Everything except TLC is garbage, which also breaks no less than competition. And premium brands with innovation and lots of stuff will always break more compared to a horse cart level cars.


----------



## KIRKRIDER

coloradodirtbag said:


> That's true, Toyota's definitely aren't fun to drive, but they're reliable as hell. I'd be able to justify buying a BMW if I could do the work, but I'm a mechanically retarded millennial. Was considering the WRX STi for my next ride, anybody have any experience owning one of these?



Ask away!

I traded in my 2006 WRX with 200K, half of them driving up and down from Tahoe on snowed or icy roads. Loved that car. Traded it for a 2018 WRX and it improved a lot in 10 years. 
I changed the first clutch at 160k with the radiator that cracked. Control arms and a ball joint that gave the ghost at 180k. Other than that just maintenance and a stock engine. 

The new one is faster, quieter and much more comfy. The new engine is much more efficient and torques low. The head unit sucks ass instead. No CarPlay But can take music from my iPhone. Their app are garbage. 

That car made driving up and down 88 on my 6 hour round trip pow days part of the fun. Grippy as hell.


----------



## Fielding

Ideal snowboard vehicle has lots of horsepower, rear wheel drive, and has a professionally installed trap or two.


----------



## tanscrazydaisy

Fielding said:


> Ideal snowboard vehicle has lots of horsepower, rear wheel drive, and has a professionally installed trap or two.


Your ideal snowboard vehicle can't get you to the mountain on a snow day, until the roads are plowed and salted to bare pavement

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## griffin1324

SnowMoose said:


> I like the doggo!


Thanks!! 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## kosmoz

tanscrazydaisy said:


> Your ideal snowboard vehicle can't get you to the mountain on a snow day, until the roads are plowed and salted to bare pavement
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


think again, only take good winter tires into consideration, not all season shit, which is good only to keep air inside, not for driving. All seasons sucks in summer, sucks in winter, sucks everywhere.


----------



## KIRKRIDER

kosmoz said:


> think again, only take good winter tires into consideration, not all season shit, which is good only to keep air inside, not for driving. All seasons sucks in summer, sucks in winter, sucks everywhere.


Hmmkey...awd and good AS doesn’t suck at all. >


----------



## Pointy Deity

tanscrazydaisy said:


> Your ideal snowboard vehicle can't get you to the mountain on a snow day, until the roads are plowed and salted to bare pavement


*ahem*... Winter Park last year. Got over Berthoud Pass with a few inches of fresh snow on it just fine on the drive back home. Proper snow tires, of course.


----------



## kosmoz

KIRKRIDER said:


> Hmmkey...awd and good AS doesn’t suck at all. >


it doesn't matter awd or rwd at braking, stopping distance is even worse with added weight of awd. And with AS stopping distance is shit.


----------



## F1EA

tanscrazydaisy said:


> Your ideal snowboard vehicle can't get you to the mountain on a snow day, until the roads are plowed and salted to bare pavement
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


I'm preeeeetty sure that was a joke


----------



## KIRKRIDER

kosmoz said:


> it doesn't matter awd or rwd at braking, stopping distance is even worse with added weight of awd. And with AS stopping distance is shit.


I’ve been lucky for 10 years and counting then. Of course if you were driving too fast in the first place. And awd does matter. You can use engine brake on all 4, trail break, and simply slow down. The point is to get to the slopes and go fast on a board >


----------



## kosmoz

KIRKRIDER said:


> I’ve been lucky for 10 years and counting then. Of course if you were driving too fast in the first place. And awd does matter. You can use engine brake on all 4, trail break, and simply slow down. The point is to get to the slopes and go fast on a board >


AS + awd beats rwd + winter tires in deep snow. But I take anything + winter tires any day over awd with AS on icy/slush conditions. 

All seasons are just a hair better than summer tires. 





so this is pretty much accurate


----------



## KIRKRIDER

Interesting. On the other hand I usually (and hopefully soon) drive on snow going uphill in the morning. By the end of the day CALTRANS does a pretty good job. I agree with you that dedicated snow tires are better but I commute to the Snow on clean roads, the last 60 miles going uphill may be snowed in.

And it looks like this: >


----------



## kosmoz

what's the benefit of using AS tires? Please name a single one, that is not related to having another set of wheels. In summer they wear out quicker and has less grip, especially in wet, compared to summer tires (the grip is still decent), but in winter they are basically useless. 

Two years ago I bough damaged 2014 Jetta for my mother from IAAI, and it came with Bridgestone Turanza EL400-02 AS tires. Since they were a bit noisy for a Jetta with poor sound insulation, Jetta got a set of Michelin Energy Saver for summer and Gislaved Euro Frost 5 for winter. I put those almost new (10k miles) Bridgestones on my working horse Passat 4motion, they were ok'ish in summer, since I don't drive aggresive with that car, but when the winter was comming and temps dropped to ~5C (40F), they were slippery on wet already. Like always, I put a dedicated winter tires at the end of october, nothing fancy, just cheap chinese winter tires Nordexx Nivius Snow, because I'm getting rid ot that car in few months, and even those cheap tires were miles better on cold wet asphalt, compared to AS bridgestones.

To spice everything up I can add, that in AutoBild winter tire test those Nordexx tires stopped only in 45,7m from 80kmh to 0, when top winter tires does that in 36-38 meters.


----------



## KIRKRIDER

kosmoz said:


> what's the benefit of using AS tires? Please name a single one, that is not related to having another set of wheels. In summer they wear out quicker and has less grip, especially in wet, compared to summer tires (the grip is still decent), but in winter they are basically useless.
> 
> Two years ago I bough damaged 2014 Jetta for my mother from IAAI, and it came with Bridgestone Turanza EL400-02 AS tires. Since they were a bit noisy for a Jetta with poor sound insulation, Jetta got a set of Michelin Energy Saver for summer and Gislaved Euro Frost 5 for winter. I put those almost new (10k miles) Bridgestones on my working horse Passat 4motion, they were ok'ish in summer, since I don't drive aggresive with that car, but when the winter was comming and temps dropped to ~5C (40F), they were slippery on wet already. Like always, I put a dedicated winter tires at the end of october, nothing fancy, just cheap chinese winter tires Nordexx Nivius Snow, because I'm getting rid ot that car in few months, and even those cheap tires were miles better on cold wet asphalt, compared to AS bridgestones.
> 
> To spice everything up I can add, that in AutoBild winter tire test those Nordexx tires stopped only in 45,7m from 80kmh to 0, when top winter tires does that in 36-38 meters.


Depends where you live. I’m in NorCal Bay Area. We haven’t seen a drop of rain yet. I drive up to Kirkwood about 20 times a year (300 miles rountrip). That’s when I use the AS. They perform pretty good btw and are within $110 each. (Sumitomo HTR) they do pretty good in rain too and decently in summer. I got the WRX in September it came with summer tires so I will swap again in spring. Or sell them. But I could not justify full snow tires for the last 60 miles of my 150 mile pow commute and regular driving during the week. 
For what I do AS are fine.


----------



## Deacon

kosmoz said:


> what's the benefit of using AS tires? Please name a single one, that is not related to having another set of wheels. In summer they wear out quicker and has less grip, especially in wet, compared to summer tires (the grip is still decent), but in winter they are basically useless.
> 
> Two years ago I bough damaged 2014 Jetta for my mother from IAAI, and it came with Bridgestone Turanza EL400-02 AS tires. Since they were a bit noisy for a Jetta with poor sound insulation, Jetta got a set of Michelin Energy Saver for summer and Gislaved Euro Frost 5 for winter. I put those almost new (10k miles) Bridgestones on my working horse Passat 4motion, they were ok'ish in summer, since I don't drive aggresive with that car, but when the winter was comming and temps dropped to ~5C (40F), they were slippery on wet already. Like always, I put a dedicated winter tires at the end of october, nothing fancy, just cheap chinese winter tires Nordexx Nivius Snow, because I'm getting rid ot that car in few months, and even those cheap tires were miles better on cold wet asphalt, compared to AS bridgestones.
> 
> To spice everything up I can add, that in AutoBild winter tire test those Nordexx tires stopped only in 45,7m from 80kmh to 0, when top winter tires does that in 36-38 meters.





KIRKRIDER said:


> Depends where you live. I’m in NorCal Bay Area. We haven’t seen a drop of rain yet. I drive up to Kirkwood about 20 times a year (300 miles rountrip). That’s when I use the AS. They perform pretty good btw and are within $110 each. (Sumitomo HTR) they do pretty good in rain too and decently in summer. I got the WRX in September it came with summer tires so I will swap again in spring. Or sell them. But I could not justify full snow tires for the last 60 miles of my 150 mile pow commute and regular driving during the week.
> For what I do AS are fine.


Kirk, I wouldn't bother, Kos goes on about this every year about this time, and he's the only one that knows anything about it and he's always right. :blahblah:


----------



## Fielding

Nowhere I can’t go in my 1996 danger ranger full of empty beer cans and scrap wood. Got some chains in case things get hairy but I never use them because I’ve got skills. It’s kust like driving a boat up a mountain. A boat with a cassette deck.


F1EA said:


> tanscrazydaisy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your ideal snowboard vehicle can't get you to the mountain on a snow day, until the roads are plowed and salted to bare pavement
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> I'm preeeeetty sure that was a joke
Click to expand...


----------



## kosmoz

KIRKRIDER said:


> Depends where you live. I’m in NorCal Bay Area. We haven’t seen a drop of rain yet. I drive up to Kirkwood about 20 times a year (300 miles rountrip). That’s when I use the AS. They perform pretty good btw and are within $110 each. (Sumitomo HTR) they do pretty good in rain too and decently in summer. I got the WRX in September it came with summer tires so I will swap again in spring. Or sell them. But I could not justify full snow tires for the last 60 miles of my 150 mile pow commute and regular driving during the week.
> For what I do AS are fine.


from summer to winter conditions yeah, that makes some sense, but rwd with grippy tires would smoke that wrx on summer tires, that are only marked AS so that insurance would cover the mess, if shit happens. Without grip you don't need much to total the car or put someone in a wheel chair. There are some models of AS tires, that, at least while new, can stand the ground in winter conditions, Michelin Cross Climate, Vredestein Quatrac 5 to name a few. Just check how they look in google images and compare them to summer tires marked AS you have on your car.


----------



## BonFire

I have a 2017 Civic Hatchback. I live in Orange County and it's a 2 hour 30min ride up to big bear. The 85% of my highway riding is going to be in warmer temps and I don't think I can justify buying snow tires for that last 15%. Does anyone know if the roads up to bear mountain are normally plowed and if having snow chains on me would be sufficient? I assume careful driving is the best advice to stay safe on the roads yeah? Thanks for any advice.


----------



## SGboarder

Deacon said:


> Kirk, I wouldn't bother, Kos goes on about this every year about this time, and he's the only one that knows anything about it and he's always right. :blahblah:


Yes, like clockwork. That said he does have a point on AS vs winter tyres.


----------



## KIRKRIDER

SGboarder said:


> Yes, like clockwork. That said he does have a point on AS vs winter tyres.


:grin::grin:
I should know by now. But then I’m bored at work anyway. Challenge accepted. But not on straight, the whole 60 miles of uphill snowed in 88. Let’s see how many turns you hold with RWD > when we get snow that is.


----------



## KIRKRIDER

kosmoz said:


> from summer to winter conditions yeah, that makes some sense, but rwd with grippy tires would smoke that wrx on summer tires, that are only marked AS so that insurance would cover the mess, if shit happens. Without grip you don't need much to total the car or put someone in a wheel chair. There are some models of AS tires, that, at least while new, can stand the ground in winter conditions, Michelin Cross Climate, Vredestein Quatrac 5 to name a few. Just check how they look in google images and compare them to summer tires marked AS you have on your car.


Doode! No. I have a set of Dunlop MaxxSport summer sticks the car came with I. Never had summer tires before, they have basically no thread, two deep groves and big rubber squares. See pic, the AS looks a bit different, and here’s a pic of the beast just to show off. >


----------



## F1EA

KIRKRIDER said:


> Doode! No. I have a set of Dunlop MaxxSport summer sticks the car came with I. Never had summer tires before, they have basically no thread, two deep groves and big rubber squares. See pic, the AS looks a bit different, and here’s a pic of the beast just to show off. >


Yup. Those summer tires are like racing slicks.

All season are considerably better in snow and colder temps. I would actually consider driving in AS with AWD to the mountain if i had no choice and it isnt gnarly snowed-in, lots of people actually do (stupid, but doable)...... With summers and AWD, not a chance.


----------



## snoopy7548

I use all-seasons on my FWD but I put on winter tires before the first snow, or once the temps stay in the 20-30F range. The all-seasons, provided they aren't due for a replacement, will get you around but don't expect to go driving in 4" of unplowed snow. I like them for the little insurance in case I'm too busy to put my winters on and it snows a little bit. Prior to 2-3 years ago, I always rode all-seasons year-round in the Northeast and never had any problems getting stuck going to where I needed to go, mostly work.

There was that one season, 2007/2008, where a crapload of snow was absolutely dumped on Boston in one day. It took me almost eight hours to get home from work (vs. the regular 1 hour commute) but I didn't get stuck once and I passed many people who did. That was with nearly brand-new all-seasons (OEM). Knowing how to drive in the snow goes a long way.


----------



## KIRKRIDER

My 06 on AS in its preferred environment. I cannot wait to drive up the new one. Please dump soon ULLR.

Also can’t see attached pics on my iPad.


----------



## hikeswithdogs

As someone who has to drive through poorly plowed neighborhoods(and previously lived in Minnesota) with steep roads there is absolutely NO comparison between all seasons and legit M+S tires or even better a jump up to an ice tire like Blizzaks or studded snow tires.

No one who lives up in the canyons all winter goes without snow tires......most of them studded.


----------



## KIRKRIDER

hikeswithdogs said:


> As someone who has to drive through poorly plowed neighborhoods(and previously lived in Minnesota) with steep roads there is absolutely NO comparison between all seasons and legit M+S tires or even better a jump up to an ice tire like Blizzaks or studded snow tires.
> 
> No one who lives up in the canyons all winter goes without snow tires......most of them studded.


Agree with you. Wished I lived closer or the Snow and needed a set! Also wish we had snow to drive on right now. :frown:


----------



## KIRKRIDER

No snow. So here’s some plasti dip mods. Front under the fog bezels, and along the side skirts.


----------



## offthewallds

For you PNW guys, what's your preferred winter tire? I'll be all over the highways around Seattle and then treking up to Bakes and Stevens on the weekends.

I used to run Blizzaks and Winterforces back in Michigan, but we got a lot more ice than you guys deal with. I'm usually one to Clark Grizwald and go overboard on my preparations, but I don't see a gnarly winter tire like the Blizzaks being necessary around that area. At least not until it's dumping, in which case I'd probably need to install chains on the FoST.


----------



## tanscrazydaisy

offthewallds said:


> For you PNW guys, what's your preferred winter tire? I'll be all over the highways around Seattle and then treking up to Bakes and Stevens on the weekends.
> 
> I used to run Blizzaks and Winterforces back in Michigan, but we got a lot more ice than you guys deal with. I'm usually one to Clark Grizwald and go overboard on my preparations, but I don't see a gnarly winter tire like the Blizzaks being necessary around that area. At least not until it's dumping, in which case I'd probably need to install chains on the FoST.


Look at a performance winter tire like blizzak Lm-series, Dunlop wintersport or an all weather like nokian wr g4

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## offthewallds

Gulf Coast to West Coast road trip prep:

Volvo Neptune wheels wrapped in BFGoodrich G-Force Comp-2 A/S, added some extra cargo space with a 53" Thule Aeroblade rack with locks and Yakima 16ci Skybox. Into the setup for $700 via local Craigslist deals. More than I wanted to spend, but it's a secure setup on short notice.

Plan is to ditch the Thule bars for some Rhino 2500 RSs when a sale pops up. I may keep the Yak box but I'll need some shorter hatch struts to keep the spoiler from hitting the back of it. Something low profile would be better for MPGs, but I like having the cargo room in case a local (to me) wants to ride up to the mountains.


----------



## SlvrDragon50

offthewallds said:


> Gulf Coast to West Coast road trip prep:
> 
> Volvo Neptune wheels wrapped in BFGoodrich G-Force Comp-2 A/S, added some extra cargo space with a 53" Thule Aeroblade rack with locks and Yakima 16ci Skybox. Into the setup for $700 via local Craigslist deals. More than I wanted to spend, but it's a secure setup on short notice.
> 
> Plan is to ditch the Thule bars for some Rhino 2500 RSs when a sale pops up. I may keep the Yak box but I'll need some shorter hatch struts to keep the spoiler from hitting the back of it. Something low profile would be better for MPGs, but I like having the cargo room in case a local (to me) wants to ride up to the mountains.


I think I'm doing the same setup but for my Accord. Gonna look super weird :grin: Why do you wanna replace the Thule bars?


----------



## offthewallds

SlvrDragon50 said:


> I think I'm doing the same setup but for my Accord. Gonna look super weird :grin: Why do you wanna replace the Thule bars?


Slightly higher load capacity on the Rhino's, but mostly aesthetics. The 2500RS setup terminates at the feet, whereas these Aeroblades overhang and look a bit gangly. I'm all about staying understated with this car.


----------



## heymonroe

WRX. The only way to live.


----------



## SlvrDragon50

offthewallds said:


> Slightly higher load capacity on the Rhino's, but mostly aesthetics. The 2500RS setup terminates at the feet, whereas these Aeroblades overhang and look a bit gangly. I'm all about staying understated with this car.


Ahh gotcha. Yea I saw that difference with the overhang. I thought both systems were rated at 165 lbs? I still can't decide what system I want to go with, but I think Thule makes the nicest cargo boxes.


----------



## offthewallds

I've seen conflicting info on the load rating of the Thule rack, 110lbs and 165lbs. I'll have to verify that at some point, but I'm not worried about exceeding the lower value for the trip out.

For the pricepoint I'm pretty happy with the Yak box, but the hinges seem to be a weak point on these things. I'd rather have solid construction, roll pin hinges, and gas struts like the Pakasports, but I also don't make that kind of $$$. I may just have to visit REI to get my eyes on a few options then watch the local BST listings for a deal.


----------



## Aztrailerhawk

*Need googles*

to get to the mtn. Has a board rack though.


----------



## francium

Well it's been a busy summer have 2 new to me Vehicles roll on winter.








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## SlvrDragon50

Finally got a 60" Thule rack on my car with two carriers, so now I can carry up to 6 snowboards!


----------



## Donutz

SlvrDragon50 said:


> Finally got a 60" Thule rack on my car with two carriers, so now I can carry up to 6 snowboards!


But can you fit 6 people into your car?


----------



## Argo

Donutz said:


> But can you fit 6 people into your car?


Bro............

3 people, 2 snowboards each.


----------



## Deacon

Argo said:


> Bro............
> 
> 3 people, 2 snowboards each.


Right? I’ll bring 2-3 almost every time.


----------



## wrathfuldeity

Deacon said:


> Right? I’ll bring 2-3 almost every time.


so thats 2 ppl with 3 boards or 3 ppl with 2 boards....oooh the mathz...wut bout the beverage calculation?


----------



## Deacon

wrathfuldeity said:


> so thats 2 ppl with 3 boards or 3 ppl with 2 boards....oooh the mathz...wut bout the beverage calculation?


Usually not more than 6-8 beers and two flasks of fireball over a day. 
And 2 liters of water. 

I’m not trying to get drunk.


----------



## SlvrDragon50

Yup, spot on. I'm actually the only one with two boards, and if I stuck with just the 4 board carrier, I would likely have to bring only one.


----------



## coloradodirtbag

Anyone ever drive a Prius with snowtires through a couple seasons? How did it perform?


----------



## speedjason

I need to rethink on my snowboard vehicle of choice. My 18 WRX while is fun and plenty of traction, ground clearance is a huge issue.:dry:


----------



## kosmoz

coloradodirtbag said:


> Anyone ever drive a Prius with snowtires through a couple seasons? How did it perform?


real snow tires does wonders. Even with prius on snow tires you will go further than awd on all seasons (more summer oriented, like most are). 

my current winter driver, 330ci zhp manual.


----------



## Argo

coloradodirtbag said:


> Anyone ever drive a Prius with snowtires through a couple seasons? How did it perform?


Problem is they struggle going up hill and battery power is severely diminished in cold weather.

Seriously, I pass these things struggling at 55 up hill in my truck pulling 15k lbs worth of rv, going 70 with cruise control on.


----------



## poser

It’s all about the tires. I drive a RWD Tahoe: long wheel base with no weight over the rear tires. I put winter tires on it between Oct and May and experience no problems routinely driving Wolf Creek Pass, Red Mountain Pass, Coal Bank and Molas Pass nor getting out the FS road to Silverton Mountain. It been routinely pointed out to me that I drive the worst possible vehicle for mountain driving.


----------



## Argo

speedjason said:


> I need to rethink on my snowboard vehicle of choice. My 18 WRX while is fun and plenty of traction, ground clearance is a huge issue.:dry:


Thats for sure.... i pull out a few a year that are high centered in the parking lot or on the road to bachelor. We have a crosstrek and it does better. We also have a Volvo xc70 that has been stuck once now in the parking lot. Granted the volvo was stuck on a day that everything but large 4x4 trucks were stuck.


----------



## SlvrDragon50

speedjason said:


> I need to rethink on my snowboard vehicle of choice. My 18 WRX while is fun and plenty of traction, ground clearance is a huge issue.:dry:


Hah, you can always raise the car! Definitely on my list of cars if I am able to move closer to the mountains.


----------



## kosmoz

speedjason said:


> I need to rethink on my snowboard vehicle of choice. My 18 WRX while is fun and plenty of traction, ground clearance is a huge issue.:dry:


not sure where do you go, but for snow it's plenty of ground clearance. I had a 2003 VW passat wagon 4motion, with winter tires I was driving in knee deep snow, snow was rolling over the bonnet, but I was driving. ofc, with subaru forester I could go further, but that further was for fun only, not on road

all seasons are not much better than summer tires:


----------



## coloradodirtbag

Argo said:


> Problem is they struggle going up hill and battery power is severely diminished in cold weather.
> 
> Seriously, I pass these things struggling at 55 up hill in my truck pulling 15k lbs worth of rv, going 70 with cruise control on.


Test drove a Prius today and it's definitely a no go. I did a comparison between various Subarus, the RAV4, Tacoma, and Tundra. Taco comes out on top. I know you've done quite a bit of winter camping. Am I going to be let down by the power of a Tacoma? I really want to eventually get a truck camper for the bed.


----------



## SlvrDragon50

coloradodirtbag said:


> Test drove a Prius today and it's definitely a no go. I did a comparison between various Subarus, the RAV4, Tacoma, and Tundra. Taco comes out on top. I know you've done quite a bit of winter camping. Am I going to be let down by the power of a Tacoma? I really want to eventually get a truck camper for the bed.


My friend's taco handled 4-5 peoples worth of luggage easily, but I know that doesn't compare to a truck camper top. We never struggled going up hill. Mileage was a letdown coming from a Honda Accord, but it was to be expected.

Why not considering the 4runner if you were looking at Rav4s + tacos? I think unless you're hauling big loads, I'd go taco over tundra.


----------



## speedjason

Argo said:


> Thats for sure.... i pull out a few a year that are high centered in the parking lot or on the road to bachelor. We have a crosstrek and it does better. We also have a Volvo xc70 that has been stuck once now in the parking lot. Granted the volvo was stuck on a day that everything but large 4x4 trucks were stuck.


It's annoying that they don't make the Forester XT anymore. I like a car with decent acceleration.


----------



## speedjason

kosmoz said:


> not sure where do you go, but for snow it's plenty of ground clearance. I had a 2003 VW passat wagon 4motion, with winter tires I was driving in knee deep snow, snow was rolling over the bonnet, but I was driving. ofc, with subaru forester I could go further, but that further was for fun only, not on road


I think the problem is I have the WRX with it's low mount turbo, I only have 5 inches of ground clearance which is not a whole lot.


----------



## speedjason

SlvrDragon50 said:


> Hah, you can always raise the car! Definitely on my list of cars if I am able to move closer to the mountains.


Maybe that is what I am gonna end up doing. Softer and taller spring and rally wheels.


----------



## Argo

coloradodirtbag said:


> Test drove a Prius today and it's definitely a no go. I did a comparison between various Subarus, the RAV4, Tacoma, and Tundra. Taco comes out on top. I know you've done quite a bit of winter camping. Am I going to be let down by the power of a Tacoma? I really want to eventually get a truck camper for the bed.


You will need the bigger available engine, 4x4 and the lighter weight truck camper. The campers get really heavy quickly with their size. My camper now is 1700 lbs, not a problem at all on my 1 ton but it was on a 1/2 ton[tundra size] and would sink the rear end.... 

They make tacoma specific campers that are nice though. Smallest id go is tundra though if you worry about power already.

Here is my current camper setup.


----------



## OneManArmy

speedjason said:


> I think the problem is I have the WRX with it's low mount turbo, I only have 5 inches of ground clearance which is not a whole lot.


Same here. I hate driving the damned thing in the snow. I'm also on 18" volks with 255's on them. Thing straight up sucks in the snow. Rain/Sun, killer. Snow. Nope. 

I might be selling it as soon as I bring my 2004 WRX wagon back to life. That car is lowered but is much much better in the snow. Go figure. Though... I'm half tempted to build some freaking brackets/top mounts and put some FOX Tacoma Coil-Overs under that thing and lift it. LOL!


----------



## speedjason

OneManArmy said:


> Same here. I hate driving the damned thing in the snow. I'm also on 18" volks with 255's on them. Thing straight up sucks in the snow. Rain/Sun, killer. Snow. Nope.
> 
> I might be selling it as soon as I bring my 2004 WRX wagon back to life. That car is lowered but is much much better in the snow. Go figure. Though... I'm half tempted to build some freaking brackets/top mounts and put some FOX Tacoma Coil-Overs under that thing and lift it. LOL!


Mine drives good in the snow, just not too deep snow.


----------



## F1EA

OneManArmy said:


> Same here. I hate driving the damned thing in the snow. I'm also on 18" volks with 255's on them. Thing straight up sucks in the snow. Rain/Sun, killer. Snow. Nope.
> 
> I might be selling it as soon as I bring my 2004 WRX wagon back to life. That car is lowered but is much much better in the snow. Go figure. Though... I'm half tempted to build some freaking brackets/top mounts and put some FOX Tacoma Coil-Overs under that thing and lift it. LOL!


I might be dropping mine... eibach or something around 0.75" drop....


----------



## NavyNuke

Wish I ha 4x4, but seats 4 and room for 2 or 3 to sleep if needed. Or haul another carload worth of gear.

06 E350 extended van on 33" tires
















Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## wrathfuldeity

The other snowboard vehicle...zeppelin anyone?


----------



## MrDavey2Shoes

Wasn't too much need for 4wd on the Ice Coast this year. The GTI handled most days just fine and on the others we took my wife's Mazda CX-5


----------



## Phedder

Pablo has gotten me everywhere I've wanted to go so far, and sleeps 2 far more comfortably than you'd think. Haven't braved Alberta winter camping yet though... 

Wouldn't mind upgrading to an 08 or so for a bit more space in the back, could lift the sleeping platform up higher for more storage underneath.


----------



## MrDavey2Shoes

Phedder said:


> Pablo has gotten me everywhere I've wanted to go so far, and sleeps 2 far more comfortably than you'd think. Haven't braved Alberta winter camping yet though...
> 
> Wouldn't mind upgrading to an 08 or so for a bit more space in the back, could lift the sleeping platform up higher for more storage underneath.


lets see the sleeper/camping set up!


----------



## Phedder

MrDavey2Shoes said:


> lets see the sleeper/camping set up!


Very basic, but very comfortable. Most essentials we need fit under the platform just fine, access from the rear passenger doors as well. Throw day packs into the front seats when we're sleeping, then most cooking equipment, food, water, camp table and chairs etc in the roof bag. More space would be nice, but we did 5 weeks through a bunch of national parks like that with 0 issues.


----------



## speedjason

That does sound pretty fun. I hate tenting and sleeping in the back of a vehicle sounds pretty awesome.


----------



## Phedder

Yeah we took a tent as well in case we found any spots we'd like to hike into and sleep, but we got so comfortable with sleeping in the back (and that mattress is fantastic) we didn't end up using the tent at all hah. Luckily had pretty much no rain so it never felt like we were trapped inside either.


----------



## Argo

Phedder said:


> Yeah we took a tent as well in case we found any spots we'd like to hike into and sleep, but we got so comfortable with sleeping in the back (and that mattress is fantastic) we didn't end up using the tent at all hah. Luckily had pretty much no rain so it never felt like we were trapped inside either.


We camp in my truck with a regular topper on the back too. It has a lift gate window also. We use a cheap canopy cover with netting and put it over the lift gate/camper behind the truck. Gives you extra space to chill and cooking area. Also lets you keep the back open on warm nights with some bug safety. Ill try to find a picture.


----------



## Argo

Here are some pictures.


----------



## Phedder

Argo said:


> We camp in my truck with a regular topper on the back too. It has a lift gate window also. We use a cheap canopy cover with netting and put it over the lift gate/camper behind the truck. Gives you extra space to chill and cooking area. Also lets you keep the back open on warm nights with some bug safety. Ill try to find a picture.


That looks like an awesome set up! Is the top of that cover waterproof at all? Be good to have a space to cook if it's raining. We used mosquito netting you can see in the first picture, just open the sunroof and front windows 1/3 of the way down, kept cool enough. 

This is making me excited for summer again, which is rare for me hah. Still 2 months of riding before any camping :grin:


----------



## Argo

Phedder said:


> That looks like an awesome set up! Is the top of that cover waterproof at all? Be good to have a space to cook if it's raining. We used mosquito netting you can see in the first picture, just open the sunroof and front windows 1/3 of the way down, kept cool enough.
> 
> This is making me excited for summer again, which is rare for me hah. Still 2 months of riding before any camping :grin:


Definitely water proof. Use it in pnw rain a lot.


----------



## Andrewhl

gx460 snow 

2017 gx460, big enough for our gears and other luggage including a stroller, clothes/fruit/snack/grocery for a family of four, with one car seat and one booster seat in the second row.
It also came with two entertainment screens on the second row so my toddler son can scream less while I am driving>


----------



## 161210

1998 Subaru Forester with a bzillion miles on it. Slow and steady, has great snow tires and gets me deeper into the mountains (since I already am in the mountains)...has a thule topper for boards.

Had a 2.2 put in it a few years back...might get a transmission for it this year...maybe. She keeps running very reliably so I keep driving the same vehicle


----------



## speedjason

Andrewhl said:


> gx460 snow
> 
> 2017 gx460, big enough for our gears and other luggage including a stroller, clothes/fruit/snack/grocery for a family of four, with one car seat and one booster seat in the second row.
> It also came with two entertainment screens on the second row so my toddler son can scream less while I am driving>


That's too much money for me to take it to a ski slope.


----------



## Argo

speedjason said:


> That's too much money for me to take it to a ski slope.


You apparently have not priced out a dodge, 1 ton, diesel, 4x4.... quite a bit more to buy that that lexus. Ford and chevy/gmc are even more.


----------



## Deacon

Argo said:


> You apparently have not priced out a dodge, 1 ton, diesel, 4x4.... quite a bit more to buy that that lexus. Ford and chevy/gmc are even more.


I've heard that... :hairy:


----------



## Argo

Deacon said:


> I've heard that... :hairy:


What's the year model? I was looking at a used 2018 with 20k miles. Platinum edition also. They want 45k for it. Hows the mileage? Comfortable suspension? I just don't know if I want the payments again. Mines bern paid off for 4 years. Id keep mine too so i was contemplating a half ton chevy also..... i have 270k miles on my dodge


----------



## Deacon

Argo said:


> What's the year model? I was looking at a used 2018 with 20k miles. Platinum edition also. They want 45k for it. Hows the mileage? Comfortable suspension? I just don't know if I want the payments again. Mines bern paid off for 4 years. Id keep mine too so i was contemplating a half ton chevy also..... i have 270k miles on my dodge


Mine's a 2014 F350. I get about 14mpg after the delete and tune, but that includes hauling tandem dump trailers pretty regularly. 6" BDS lift, with an added leaf in the rear. So the ride is... rough. If the road is in good shape it actually rides really nice, but it can get brutal when the roads are sub-par.


----------



## livingminimal

We're a double Subaru family. Me, my wife, and our two kids. 

I mostly drive our 2013 Forester (91k miles) to the mountain w/ a Thule Motion XT XL box.
It's definitely my favorite car I've ever owned (I am 42, have only ever had five cars) and I hope it goes to 160K or so. 
We also have a 2019 Crosstrek that still has the new car smell, and it is not allowed on the mountain until next season (when the smell is gone). 

We are pretty much always and forever Subaru first above all else. Safety, reliability, the best AWD system on the market. It's a no-brainer for us.


----------



## livingminimal

Viper21 said:


> 1998 Subaru Forester with a bzillion miles on it. Slow and steady, has great snow tires and gets me deeper into the mountains (since I already am in the mountains)...has a thule topper for boards.
> 
> Had a 2.2 put in it a few years back...might get a transmission for it this year...maybe. She keeps running very reliably so I keep driving the same vehicle



I wanna hear how many miles!!!


----------



## 161210

livingminimal said:


> I wanna hear how many miles!!!



Actually not that many ...... 224687 miles.

Yours with the 160k or so is just starting to get broke in...seriously.

That "old" 98 Forester has taken me from California to Maine and then to Colorado...and I would trust her to carry across the country again without breaking down, gotta love subbies!


----------



## livingminimal

Viper21 said:


> Actually not that many ...... 224687 miles.
> 
> Yours with the 160k or so is just starting to get broke in...seriously.
> 
> That "old" 98 Forester has taken me from California to Maine and then to Colorado...and I would trust her to carry across the country again without breaking down, gotta love subbies!



No! Mine has 91!
I want it to make it to 160!
But thats hella comforting to hear you're at 224K!!!! 
and yes SUBARU LIFE!


----------



## 161210

livingminimal said:


> No! Mine has 91!
> I want it to make it to 160!
> But thats hella comforting to hear you're at 224K!!!!
> and yes SUBARU LIFE!


It should...and then some.

There are Forester forums for people that treat them like Jeeps. The front end is not designed for that sort of thing...but they will do it (I take mine off road quite a bit in the summer...tis paid for and pretty tough so why not have some fun?).

In case you want to join the insanity: https://www.subaruforester.org/vbulletin/f102/


----------



## Andrewhl

speedjason said:


> That's too much money for me to take it to a ski slope.


:grin:
Going on snow is actually one of GX(LC Padro in Asia and Australia)'s original design purpose.
I have friends back in China drive them to Tibet, where the average altitude is around 4500 meters.
Toyota really makes sturdy trucks


----------



## Paxford

Andrewhl said:


> :grin:
> Going on snow is actually one of GX(LC Padro in Asia and Australia)'s original design purpose.
> I have friends back in China drive them to Tibet, where the average altitude is around 4500 meters.
> Toyota really makes sturdy trucks


I'm going to let everyone in on a little secret ... 2006 Toyota Sequoia 4x4. Cheap. Same 4x4 system as a LC, at least on the 2006. Center diff. You can lock and unlock pretty much everything. With snow rated Falken Wildpeaks its more than capable, and EVERYTHING fits. Bring all your friends and gear.


----------



## snoway

Andrewhl said:


> gx460 snow
> 
> 2017 gx460, big enough for our gears and other luggage including a stroller, clothes/fruit/snack/grocery for a family of four, with one car seat and one booster seat in the second row.
> It also came with two entertainment screens on the second row so my toddler son can scream less while I am driving>


Nice ride. Those entertainment screens are worth every cent. I drove from the south of France to the middle of Germany in a day. All my three did was watch cartoons and movies for 12 hours. Without the screens we would have needed two days.


----------



## kosmoz

Subaru is like Nokia 3310. One cons - reliable. If you're ok with stone age technologies, bad MPG, pathetic automatic transmissions, zero sound insulation, being prone to rust, than subaru is life. And no, subaru doesn't have the best AWD system on the market, not even close.


----------



## Argo

kosmoz said:


> Subaru is like Nokia 3310. One cons - reliable. If you're ok with stone age technologies, bad MPG, pathetic automatic transmissions, zero sound insulation, being prone to rust, than subaru is life. And no, subaru doesn't have the best AWD system on the market, not even close.


how often do you drive in the US? I know I was shocked when I drove cars in Europe/Central American countries/Mexico. They are made totally different in different markets. The US made Suby is a totally different build quality. 

If audi is the same here as it is there then they suck everywhere. Horrible to maintain.


----------



## speedjason

Argo said:


> how often do you drive in the US? I know I was shocked when I drove cars in Europe/Central American countries/Mexico. They are made totally different in different markets. The US made Suby is a totally different build quality.
> 
> If audi is the same here as it is there then they suck everywhere. Horrible to maintain.


My mom has a Forester in China and it feels just same quality as the ones I see in the states. Probably because they are all made in Japan.
German cars are very popular in China probably because the make them in China and maintenance is cheaper.


----------



## speedjason

Andrewhl said:


> :grin:
> Going on snow is actually one of GX(LC Padro in Asia and Australia)'s original design purpose.
> I have friends back in China drive them to Tibet, where the average altitude is around 4500 meters.
> Toyota really makes sturdy trucks


I guess it depends on how much money you make. I mean heck if I make $100k a year I would be driving something fancy that I don't mind damaged by rocks and door dings.


----------



## kosmoz

Argo said:


> kosmoz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Subaru is like Nokia 3310. One cons - reliable. If you're ok with stone age technologies, bad MPG, pathetic automatic transmissions, zero sound insulation, being prone to rust, than subaru is life. And no, subaru doesn't have the best AWD system on the market, not even close.
> 
> 
> 
> how often do you drive in the US? I know I was shocked when I drove cars in Europe/Central American countries/Mexico. They are made totally different in different markets. The US made Suby is a totally different build quality.
> 
> If audi is the same here as it is there then they suck everywhere. Horrible to maintain.
Click to expand...

Same quality, broader range of engines though. 

Subaru is reliable only because there is nothing more than 4 wheels, engine and steering wheel. If you don't need anything more, than yeah, it's a good choice. But if you want something more from a car, than you will run in less reliable and more expensive to maintain cars. 

The whole auto industry goes down nowadays. Strict emission requirements brought us egr, dpf, adblue, lighter alloys instead of cast iron, smaller displacement, higher turbo pressure, higher fuel system pressures, complicated engine management systems, lots of sensors, weaker timing chains, higher operating temperatures etc.


----------



## livingminimal

kosmoz said:


> But if you want something more from a car, than you will run in less reliable and more expensive to maintain cars.



Safer, more reliable, cheaper to maintain.

Sounds awful. I gotta strive for impracticality.


----------



## Argo

speedjason said:


> My mom has a Forester in China and it feels just same quality as the ones I see in the states. Probably because they are all made in Japan.
> German cars are very popular in China probably because the make them in China and maintenance is cheaper.


The driveline on them all felt fine, different since they use diesel in alot of the models i rented but fine, the body and interiors felt very flemsy.


----------



## speedjason

Argo said:


> The driveline on them all felt fine, different since they use diesel in alot of the models i rented but fine, the body and interiors felt very flemsy.


I mean it is possible that the manufacturers use sub quality parts for these market to reduce cost.


----------



## Andrewhl

speedjason said:


> I guess it depends on how much money you make. I mean heck if I make $100k a year I would be driving something fancy that I don't mind damaged by rocks and door dings.


The ski resort I usually go to is very parking friendly. It is right of the major highway, no need to drive through unpaved roads. And there are always huge distance between cars in the parking lot. Guess I never worried about the car itself. 
If I were living in a detached house with a two door garage, I would probably go for a f150 rather than this. Always wanted to try an American truck.


----------



## kosmoz

speedjason said:


> Argo said:
> 
> 
> 
> The driveline on them all felt fine, different since they use diesel in alot of the models i rented but fine, the body and interiors felt very flemsy.
> 
> 
> 
> I mean it is possible that the manufacturers use sub quality parts for these market to reduce cost.
Click to expand...

Sometimes, usually usa/cad markets gets shittier version cars.

Take a jetta for example, all eu spec jettas had soft panel, door cards, automatic climate control, in usa only SEL, hybrid and GLI has it, se and s has hard plastic panel and door cards, climate control borowed from the stowe ?

Passat for example, totally different car, interior same as 2006 b6 model. 

Volvos, bmw, mercedes, audi are generally the same, only less engine options for usa/cad.


----------



## tanscrazydaisy

20190221_171230 by thisistan, on Flickr

RokBlokz installed after this photo was taken


----------



## buggravy

I was a diehard Subaru guy for a long time. We had 3 different Outbacks, and they served us well, until the 2018. It had never ending electrical gremlins, and really soured us. We ended up selling it after 8 months. My experience with the limited trim Outbacks is that the tech is pretty awesome for the price point, and the fit and finish was always great. Unfortunately I think they're having deep seeded supply chain issues with tech components right now, and it's going to hurt them. I was always happy with the snow performance, but recently getting a truck with some proper tires opened my eyes to the limitations of the Outback. The Tacoma has proven to be pretty unstoppable, and really sure footed. Have an Audi SQ5 as well, and it also does great when clearance isn't an issue, but I just don't like all the abuse that the interior takes getting in and out, and loading boards up top, with sloppy wet dirty boots. Could not care less about that in the truck.
IMG_5007 , on Flickr
IMG_5098, on Flickr


----------



## Craig64

Andrewhl said:


> gx460 snow
> 
> 2017 gx460, big enough for our gears and other luggage including a stroller, clothes/fruit/snack/grocery for a family of four, with one car seat and one booster seat in the second row.
> It also came with two entertainment screens on the second row so my toddler son can scream less while I am driving>


See you've got a Thule Motion. Such a brilliant roof pod. I've got a Thule Motion XL which I upgraded from a Thule Atlantis a few years ago. Absolutely brilliant, has the best locking/latch system going around.


----------



## Donutz

Not a lot of snow left on Seymour...


----------



## chomps1211

Donutz said:


> Not a lot of snow left on Seymour...


_What_ on earth are those long skinny things lying next to that pretty snowboard??? :blink:



>


----------



## Craig64

chomps1211 said:


> _What_ on earth are those long skinny things lying next to that pretty snowboard??? :blink:
> 
> 
> 
> >


Speed humps.


----------



## Donutz

chomps1211 said:


> _What_ on earth are those long skinny things lying next to that pretty snowboard??? :blink:
> 
> >


Sadly, my wife and daughter have both joined the dark side.


----------



## BoardieK

Saas Fee, Switzerland. Parked at 1800m 6000ft. Runs start on the glacier at 3600m (behind camera).


----------



## wrathfuldeity

This past Saturday, ended up riding with a guy that has a Kimbo on a tundra, got the tour and its frick'n bomber rig made right here in daHam. I though I wanted a VW...but no longer.

And Saturday's conditions were similar to the vid...we were toast by 1pm


----------



## sh00gs

wrathfuldeity said:


> This past Saturday, ended up riding with a guy that has a Kimbo on a tundra, got the tour and its frick'n bomber rig made right here in daHam. I though I wanted a VW...but no longer.
> 
> And Saturday's conditions were similar to the vid...we were toast by 1pm


That thing is SICK


----------



## 16gkid

Ive been driving a '14 Mazda 3 for the past few years, IMO makes a great adventure mobile, gets about 38-42mpg on these trips sippin on 87 octane. running blizzaks ive taken an 3 week road trip from Chicago all the way to Whistler the last 3 years and will again this year, hitting all the epic pass resorts along the way. I tend to car camp about half the time since I do my riding mostly solo, If it had AWD I wouldnt want anything else. A small air mattress and a zero degree sleeping bag fits perfectly in the back next my my snowboard bag, only bad part is all the condensation in the morning!


----------



## jimster716

2016 Toyota 4Runner Trail Premium 4x4


----------



## Dustin Stout

BurtonAir89 said:


> New to the forums. Currently have a BMW 330xi as my vehicle to get to the mountain. See where that's a problem? More than a couple inches on the road and I am screwed..
> 
> 
> Looking for input on what vehicles you all drive to the mountain. I have about 12k to put into this. Maybe more.
> 
> Thanks for input--
> 
> -Alex



I got a vehicle specifically for snowboard trips (Mammoth, Tahoe, Utah, Colorado). If you can swing it, get yourself a land cruiser -- its a beast vehicle for this use. A 4 runner is also a decent choice, but try to find one with a V8 if you can. Downside with a 4 runner is it does lack guts and honestly not that comfortable on long road trips (road noise, etc). I got a new Lexus GX 460 which is a land cruiser prado in the rest of the world, this version is lexified with leather and such. It's basically a 4 runner but with more power and comfort. Then I modified it to be an overlanding/snowboard trip rig.


----------



## F1EA

Same as my Fall car:

__
http://instagr.am/p/B4lMzG4Fth9/


----------



## 16gkid

Dustin Stout said:


> I got a vehicle specifically for snowboard trips (Mammoth, Tahoe, Utah, Colorado). If you can swing it, get yourself a land cruiser -- its a beast vehicle for this use. A 4 runner is also a decent choice, but try to find one with a V8 if you can. Downside with a 4 runner is it does lack guts and honestly not that comfortable on long road trips (road noise, etc). I got a new Lexus GX 460 which is a land cruiser prado in the rest of the world, this version is lexified with leather and such. It's basically a 4 runner but with more power and comfort. Then I modified it to be an overlanding/snowboard trip rig.


If I ever move out west and not have to drive 1k miles to get to a big mountain, this is exactly what I want, sweet looking ride dude!


----------



## MrDavey2Shoes

@16gkid new one can be optioned with AWD and if you’re of the right stock, a manual! I’d drive one if they brought back the Speed trims.
Right now my shred sled is an Outback 3.6r. I will be replacing it with a Kia Stinger when the lease is up.


----------



## Dustin Stout

16gkid said:


> If I ever move out west and not have to drive 1k miles to get to a big mountain, this is exactly what I want, sweet looking ride dude!


Thanks! Yeah the MPG is terrible, but this thing is awesome in the snow and ice. I did quite a bit of research before deciding on this specific one.


----------



## PlanB

Andrewhl said:


> gx460 snow
> 
> 2017 gx460, big enough for our gears and other luggage including a stroller, clothes/fruit/snack/grocery for a family of four, with one car seat and one booster seat in the second row.
> It also came with two entertainment screens on the second row so my toddler son can scream less while I am driving>


As someone who owns this vehicle, can you tell me, is the tailgate side-opening feature a PITA or what? I considered a used one a while ago but was put off by this feature - especially since it seemed, to me anyway, that it opens on the wrong side for NA roads? Other than that, and the horrendous fuel economy (yes, I know it's a trade-off for what it can do) it seems like a great vehicle, no?


----------



## Dustin Stout

PlanB said:


> As someone who owns this vehicle, can you tell me, is the tailgate side-opening feature a PITA or what? I considered a used one a while ago but was put off by this feature - especially since it seemed, to me anyway, that it opens on the wrong side for NA roads? Other than that, and the horrendous fuel economy (yes, I know it's a trade-off for what it can do) it seems like a great vehicle, no?


Yes, its one of the few things I dislike about the vehicle. I much prefer the Land Cruiser split tail gate. If there were a few things I'd change it would be: 1) Tailgate 2) Rear locker 3) Apple Car Play 4) slide down rear window for the dog, like the 4 runner. (the infotainment system is a dinosaur). Other than that, I absolutely love it. It's basically a land cruiser but in a tuxedo and lexified with nice leather and great sound dampening. The engine is a bullet proof tank and can go 1 million miles without exaggeration. Its a body on frame SUV with top level reliability of the legendary land cruiser, cant get better than that. I plan to own this rig for at least 20 yrs. My next plans include a front/rear bumper and I'm going to install a drawer system in the cargo area. Then an amber light bar for fog and snow conditions. The modding never stops .


----------



## Manicmouse

Got a Mazda CX-8 diesel AWD last year. Managed to test it on a snow day, it handled it very well! 7-seater and I've got a Yakima roof box as well.


----------



## smellysell

Her name is Chemiste.

Bed, table, wood stove, ice box, what else do you need? Took her on a 3k mile trip this winter, 30 year old truck killed it.

Bit of a mess currently.
















Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## ctoma

2018 Jeep Wrangler JL, love this thing. It's great in the snow and fun in the summer.


----------



## MrDavey2Shoes

@16gkid do you have to sleep crooked or does your head hand off the seat back? Thinking about the new Mazda 3


----------



## 16gkid

MrDavey2Shoes said:


> @16gkid do you have to sleep crooked or does your head hand off the seat back? Thinking about the new Mazda 3


Im only 5'6 so I can just fit back there straight, its comfortable though.


----------



## BoarderHack89

Our 2 cars are an AWD Mazda CX-5 and CX-9. Both great SUVS, great in snow and a good price. I see a lot around now


----------



## dwdesign

Looking to get a Mazda CX-5, but the daily for now is A4 Quattro. I have the sports suspension so the wheel wells pack with snow when it is not super cold.

Pictured with Nidecker Ultralight and Head The Day.


----------



## Craig64

We have a Q5 and X3. Both 3.0 tdi. Great SUV to go to snow with.

I washed my Q5 before I went out that day. Believe it or not...., this is actually Australia.


----------



## MrDavey2Shoes

BoarderHack89 said:


> Our 2 cars are an AWD Mazda CX-5 and CX-9. Both great SUVS, great in snow and a good price. I see a lot around now


My wife has a cx5, but the naturally aspirated 4 banger. I love the car but I can’t stand how slow it is!


----------



## zc1

MrDavey2Shoes said:


> My wife has a cx5, but the naturally aspirated 4 banger. I love the car but I can’t stand how slow it is!


Haha. My wife had a Mazda6 hatchback with the same 2.3 L 4-cylinder and 5-speed manual transmission. A neighbour at the time said "If you get the 6 you have to get the (V)6!" but we didn't care. The I4 revved beautifully and the MT was fun to row. Underpowered by N. American standards, sure, but we both loved it and it was very reliable.


----------



## BoarderHack89

MrDavey2Shoes said:


> My wife has a cx5, but the naturally aspirated 4 banger. I love the car but I can’t stand how slow it is!


 We have the touring with AWD and seems very adequate. Actually it has quicker acceleration then other 4 cylinder AWD we’ve had. We absolutely love the Mazda’s and the leases are really good if you negotiate.


----------



## Manicmouse

zc1 said:


> Underpowered by N. American standards, sure, but we both loved it and it was very reliable.


I had a friend visit me from the States when I lived in the UK, he was surprised we could even buy 1.8L diesel 3 series BMWs!

I suspect a lot of this is to do with how cheap fuel is in the USA, historically and currently.

Bump for the 2.2L diesel AWD Mazdas  Great in the snow!


----------



## JDA

Currently rebuilding the rear differential but other than that its been good. I also tow my wrx (track only car) with it.


----------



## Craig64

JDA said:


> Currently rebuilding the rear differential but other than that its been good. I also tow my wrx (track only car) with it.
> 
> View attachment 153758


We had a '17 XC60 T6 R-Design at work around 2 years ago. Really nice car.


----------



## JDA

Craig51 said:


> We had a '17 XC60 T6 R-Design at work around 2 years ago. Really nice car.


Mine is a 2011 R-design D5 but I took the 20" wheels off for more comfort. Can get up to 1000km from a tank of diesel.


----------



## Craig64

JDA said:


> Mine is a 2011 R-design D5 but I took the 20" wheels off for more comfort. Can get up to 1000km from a tank of diesel.


Yep I have 20" on X3 and Q5. They look great and handle superbly as they are 35 and 40 series, but really on an AWD they are a genuine HP road tyre. Not cheap either at $350 to $400 a corner. On the X3 they are staggered as well and runflats.


----------



## smellysell

smellysell said:


> Her name is Chemiste.
> 
> Bed, table, wood stove, ice box, what else do you need? Took her on a 3k mile trip this winter, 30 year old truck killed it.
> 
> Bit of a mess currently.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


Figured out a rack solution finally for her. Scored them for $25 on Craigslist too. [emoji16]









Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Crusty

smellysell said:


> Her name is Chemiste.
> 
> Bed, table, wood stove, ice box, what else do you need? Took her on a 3k mile trip this winter, 30 year old truck killed it.
> 
> Bit of a mess currently.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


That is Badass. Old trucks are the best trucks for sure. Care to share more pics? Occasionally I fall asleep thinking about building a box like that for my old idi.


----------



## smellysell

Crusty said:


> That is Badass. Old trucks are the best trucks for sure. Care to share more pics? Occasionally I fall asleep thinking about building a box like that for my old idi.


I've got a ton of pics, what do you want to see?

This is what the inside looked like when I bought it and the table I made for it. Pretty much everything was made from firring strips and broken down pallets.
















Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Scalpelman

Semper Fi


----------



## Crusty

smellysell said:


> I've got a ton of pics, what do you want to see?


Well, finished stuff mostly, thanks for asking 😀. The spacial aspect of what room you have and how you work it. I can build pretty much whatever, I just don't have so much 'vision' ... iykwim.


----------



## smellysell

Scalpelman said:


> Semper Fi


Yeah, not me, guy I bought the truck from. 

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## smellysell

Crusty said:


> Well, finished stuff mostly, thanks for asking [emoji3]. The spacial aspect of what room you have and how you work it. I can build pretty much whatever, I just don't have so much 'vision' ... iykwim.


I remodeled it after a 2 week trip I took this winter in it. I'll get some pictures. There isn't much in the way of space, but it works. 

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## cjaggie123

Replacing the headliner in my ZJ. Thought I'd do something a little different.


----------



## Clayton Bigsby

15 years later still hitting the PNW passes in my ‘05 Element sitting on BFG All Terrain T/A’s. 

I was just telling a guy at work yesterday how when I’m driving my Element up to Stevens I’m constantly getting passed by the flatlanders doing 70mph, but once we get to the snow line I’m the one doing all the passing and giving a little beep beep as I pass their 10 and 2 white knuckle deer in the headlights look


----------



## MrDavey2Shoes

Welp, sold our CX-5 to Carvana. Super easy, they pick it up Tuesday. Tomorrow I’m walking into a VW and offering 6k under msrp on a Golf Alltrack. Gotta get my flame suit out of the closet first.


----------



## 16gkid

MrDavey2Shoes said:


> Welp, sold our CX-5 to Carvana. Super easy, they pick it up Tuesday. Tomorrow I’m walking into a VW and offering 6k under msrp on a Golf Alltrack. Gotta get my flame suit out of the closet first.


Japanese to German? I hope you're planning on replacing it before 100k miles


----------



## 16gkid

Clayton Bigsby said:


> 15 years later still hitting the PNW passes in my ‘05 Element sitting on BFG All Terrain T/A’s.
> 
> I was just telling a guy at work yesterday how when I’m driving my Element up to Stevens I’m constantly getting passed by the flatlanders doing 70mph, but once we get to the snow line I’m the one doing all the passing and giving a little beep beep as I pass their 10 and 2 white knuckle deer in the headlights look


What kind of mileage do you get with that setup? I had a black and plastic 05 element as well, best car ever for car camping and adventuring, but when I started planning my winter roadtrip and calculating gas cost, there was no way the 17-18mpg was gonna cut it, also it was painfully slow already at 500ft of elevation, I can only imagine up at 8k feet and up! Sadly sold it for a Mazda 3, I still dream about a turbo diesel element one day though


----------



## Clayton Bigsby

16gkid said:


> Japanese to German? I hope you're planning on replacing it before 100k miles


You’re being generous


----------



## MrDavey2Shoes

@16gkid so the Alltrack comes with 6yr 72k warranty with 0% interest for 72 months. After my turbo blew in my GTI I’d never keep a VW beyond warranty 🤣


----------



## 16gkid

MrDavey2Shoes said:


> @16gkid so the Alltrack comes with 6yr 72k warranty with 0% interest for 72 months. After my turbo blew in my GTI I’d never keep a VW beyond warranty 🤣


Thats pretty good if 72k is enough, I was deciding between the mazda 3 and the Audi A3 but I knew i was gonna be piling on the mileage (i bought my mazda with 30k Oct '16 and it has 156k now May'20) and just between the maintenance cost , insurance, premium gas, deprecation, I couldnt do it, one day ill make german money!


----------



## Clayton Bigsby

16gkid said:


> Thats pretty good if 72k is enough, I was deciding between the mazda 3 and the Audi A3 but I knew i was gonna be piling on the mileage (i bought my mazda with 30k Oct '16 and it has 156k now May'20) and just between the maintenance cost , insurance, premium gas, deprecation, I couldnt do it, one day ill make german money!


 talk to any “honest” German car owner or mechanic and they’ll tell you to stay away, job security for the mechanics


----------



## MrDavey2Shoes

I know I know I know...I just really want a station wagon and that’s all that’s left. Before you say it, the Outback is pretty much an SUV at this point and the Buick Regal is an Opel.


----------



## Manicmouse

I've got a 2008 Audi A3 I've owned since 2012, from my experience and talking to mechanics they are only built to last 10 years. Then parts start to fail and the replacements are expensive.


----------



## Clayton Bigsby

MrDavey2Shoes said:


> I know I know I know...I just really want a station wagon and that’s all that’s left. Before you say it, the Outback is pretty much an SUV at this point and the Buick Regal is an Opel.


I hear you that’s why I haven’t sold my Element, there just isn’t much out there to choose from.

I like wagons myself but the brands I like Honda/Acura and Toyota don’t make a newer AWD wagon, have you ever looked at the Honda Crosstour AWD, I’ve almost pulled the trigger on one of those, but I’d put a more aggressive wheel on it with some BFG All-Terrain T/A’s and throw my packasport on the roof. Not sure the last year they made them but you can still find clean low miles decent price on eBay V6, AWD, heated leather, sunroof, great ground clearance, incredible handling in snow and Honda quality


----------



## Scalpelman

Yeah man we had an Audi allroad. I loved that car. It was a badass snow driving machine. But at 90k mi the writing was on the wall. Trade in before it dies. I may get an Audi again but only for a lease.


----------



## smellysell

I must've gotten lucky with my A4. It was at about 240k when the mechanic bills started piling up. 

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## WigMar

I loved my Honda Element. There was so much right about that car! The rubberized cavernous interior is brilliant, but I wish it had a better engine and suspension. It was a real struggle buggy getting up the Rockies, and it had the most body roll of any stock vehicle I think I've ever been in. Traction control was good, especially with snow tires- I drove seven miles down a cat track one time! It was super reliable and never let me down in the slightest. 

I sold my 2010 Element, bought and built a 2007 Volvo XC90, and had money left over. Full disclaimer- my brother is a Volvo mechanic. We replaced the suspension, brakes, and motor on a shell with a blown motor. It's been driving like a new car for 25,000 miles. We made a few upgrades while we were at it (injectors, cams, turbo, exhaust, tune, brembos) and it's decently quick too. 

The XC90 has been an ideal snowboarding car for me. Snow and ice traction is excellent. It stomps the Element for comfort, power and control. I just wish the interior came out and I could hose it down!


----------



## Manicmouse

smellysell said:


> I must've gotten lucky with my A4. It was at about 240k when the mechanic bills started piling up.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


That was impressive when I was thinking kilometres, but in miles that's even more impressive!

My A3 just got over 200k kilometres. So that's 124k miles.


----------



## The_Stigs

MrDavey2Shoes said:


> Welp, sold our CX-5 to Carvana. Super easy, they pick it up Tuesday. Tomorrow I’m walking into a VW and offering 6k under msrp on a Golf Alltrack. Gotta get my flame suit out of the closet first.


Loved my '15 Golf TDI wagon until Dieselgate and I sold it back. We'll be getting an Alltrack for my wife whenever we can afford it.

Traded it over for a 16 Forester XT and I couldn't be happier. Throw on some Nokian Hakkapellittas and snow hasn't been an issue. Love, love, love.


----------



## MrDavey2Shoes

Well I pulled it off today, snagged a base Alltrack or $5300 under MSRP and 0% financing. Good enough for me!


----------



## smellysell

Manicmouse said:


> That was impressive when I was thinking kilometres, but in miles that's even more impressive!
> 
> My A3 just got over 200k kilometres. So that's 124k miles.


Yeah, I loved that car. Always assumed that was the norm. 

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## taco tuesday

I recently picked up a Jeep to replace the Subaru. Starting to plan how to set it up for winter camping trips next season. The back with the seats folded down is shorter than the Subaru(which was basically perfect to sleep in at my height). I may have to get creative. Driving from CT to VT, NH, ME during storms will hopefully be a bit less sketchy though.


----------



## woodhouse

Picked up my 2005 Honda CR-V SE with 69,000 miles on it, it now has 116,000 on it, and countless trips from Long Island to VT without a single hiccup, great car in the snow.

With the racks on top I can easily fit four adults with room for gear and clothes in the back for 3-4 day trips.

Car will last way past 200,000 miles no problem, one of the best snow vehicles you can buy for the money.

Only complaints are its slow AF and the mpg could be better considering the lack of power.


----------



## smellysell

Thinking about getting a Nissan NV to convert to a camper, but not sure about the rear wheel drive trying to get to the mountains? 

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## wrathfuldeity

smellysell said:


> Thinking about getting a Nissan NV to convert to a camper, but not sure about the rear wheel drive trying to get to the mountains?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


I'm biased and prefer 2 wheel rwd to fwd...and in many cases even to 4wd. Grew up with rwd and learned how to drive in muddy cattle feedlots. In many cases 2 wheel rwd drive is just as effective and will keep you out of trouble (due to being over confidence) when compared to 4wd. Fwd works ok for level ground, but for going up and down, there is a more narrow window. Meaning on Fwd, going up hill, if you have to stop, it harder to get going again...and going down hill, if you have to stop, there is a tendency for your rear end to break loose and swing around...(which is also the case for rwd...but you can goose it or drop down to a lower gear and get the ass end to drag or do a power-slide...hope that makes sense). 4wd is great and works on the same principles as 2 wheel rear drive. The only advantage is that you can get some driving bite with the front tires instead of being pushed by 2 rear wd. The disadvantage is the cost and maintenance, sometimes weight of 4wd (more weight/mass to stop) and more often than not...one becomes over confidence and thus gets in to trouble more quickly. There are 3 main things to be aware of that will result in very effective winter driving to/from the mtns with 2 rear wheel drive.

1 skills and judgement...which mainly consist of driving within the limits of the snow/ice road conditions. Having good judgement, leaving plenty of space between cars (going both up and down) and patience/take your time. The secret is keep going...even just barely rolling (don't spin your tires...feather your gas pedal), that way you maintain steering control and your momentum (going up hill). Don't lock up the brakes/wheels (= no control)...instead use the drag on the engine. Best control is to have a manual transmission and if you have automatic transmission...use the gears. On AT use 2nd gear for going up and going down, use a lower gear so that you can maintain engine drag instead of using your brakes. In essence drive with your gas pedal and gears...and avoid using your brakes.

2 weight, distribute the weight evenly and some weight over your rear wheels.

3 snowtires and a set of chains for the rear...have good snow tires on all 4 tires and a set of chains for the rear. I've only put on the chains like 4 times (for only about the last 5 miles up the hill) in 18 years.

Btw just a dad that has taught my kids to drive up/down Baker, so that I can nap to and from the hill. My technique was driving them up and down the hill for years. Then would be fully awake the first time they drove up and down the hill. The second time they drove..."I'm taking a nap...get me to the hill/home in one piece...I have every confidence you can do it." That first drive often took a long time...resulting in a long refreshing nap...LoL.

edit: Get real chains, don't use the wimpy ass cables or new socks. I use the "Alpine Premier" from Les Schwab. Then drive sensibly, i.e., slow, and don't spin the wheels nor lock them up and chains will last you decades. And if you can't get through with rwd and chains, ya probably shouldn't be going. The gnarls is 4wd with chains on all 4 (which I've done when snowplowing county roads)...not many folks do that but there is not much advantage in actuality...and your better judgement should have over-ridden this option.


----------



## smellysell

wrathfuldeity said:


> I'm biased and prefer 2 wheel rwd to fwd...and in many cases even to 4wd. Grew up with rwd and learned how to drive in muddy cattle feedlots. In many cases 2 wheel rwd drive is just as effective and will keep you out of trouble (due to being over confidence) when compared to 4wd. Fwd works ok for level ground, but for going up and down, there is a more narrow window. Meaning on Fwd, going up hill, if you have to stop, it harder to get going again...and going down hill, if you have to stop, there is a tendency for your rear end to break loose and swing around...(which is also the case for rwd...but you can goose it or drop down to a lower gear and get the ass end to drag or do a power-slide...hope that makes sense). 4wd is great and works on the same principles as 2 wheel rear drive. The only advantage is that you can get some driving bite with the front tires instead of being pushed by 2 rear wd. The disadvantage is the cost and maintenance, sometimes weight of 4wd (more weight/mass to stop) and more often than not...one becomes over confidence and thus gets in to trouble more quickly. There are 3 main things to be aware of that will result in very effective winter driving to/from the mtns with 2 rear wheel drive.
> 
> 1 skills and judgement...which mainly consist of driving within the limits of the snow/ice road conditions. Having good judgement, leaving plenty of space between cars (going both up and down) and patience/take your time. The secret is keep going...even just barely rolling (don't spin your tires...feather your gas pedal), that way you maintain steering control and your momentum (going up hill). Don't lock up the brakes/wheels (= no control)...instead use the drag on the engine. Best control is to have a manual transmission and if you have automatic transmission...use the gears. On AT use 2nd gear for going up and going down, use a lower gear so that you can maintain engine drag instead of using your brakes. In essence drive with your gas pedal and gears...and avoid using your brakes.
> 
> 2 weight, distribute the weight evenly and some weight over your rear wheels.
> 
> 3 snowtires and a set of chains for the rear...have good snow tires on all 4 tires and a set of chains for the rear. I've only put on the chains like 4 times (for only about the last 5 miles up the hill) in 18 years.
> 
> Btw just a dad that has taught my kids to drive up/down Baker, so that I can nap to and from the hill. My technique was driving them up and down the hill for years. Then would be fully awake the first time they drove up and down the hill. The second time they drove..."I'm taking a nap...get me to the hill/home in one piece...I have every confidence you can do it." That first drive often took a long time...resulting in a long refreshing nap...LoL.
> 
> edit: Get real chains, don't use the wimpy ass cables or new socks. I use the "Alpine Premier" from Les Schwab. Then drive sensibly, i.e., slow, and don't spin the wheels nor lock them up and chains will last you decades. And if you can't get through with rwd and chains, ya probably shouldn't be going. The gnarls is 4wd with chains on all 4 (which I've done when snowplowing county roads)...not many folks do that but there is not much advantage in actuality...and your better judgement should have over-ridden this option.


Yeah, I'm pretty familiar with rwd in snowy conditions, just not on that big of a rig. Also have never driven with chains, so don't know how much they help? Assuming by snow tires you mean studs? 

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## 16gkid

There is no chance a rwd vehicle is better than a fwd in the snowy mountains on the same tire,you can have your preference but a fwd will always be the best choice outside of awd


----------



## Manicmouse

smellysell said:


> Yeah, I'm pretty familiar with rwd in snowy conditions, just not on that big of a rig. Also have never driven with chains, so don't know how much they help? Assuming by snow tires you mean studs?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


Chains are amazing when climbing on snow and ice. You just need to go really slow, speed depends on the type of chains.

At our local mountain the worst days (best snow days?) are 4WD+chains only.


----------



## d3tro

Toyota RAV4 LE AWD with a cargo box on the roof.

Envoyé de mon SM-A520W en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## tanscrazydaisy

smellysell said:


> Yeah, I'm pretty familiar with rwd in snowy conditions, just not on that big of a rig. Also have never driven with chains, so don't know how much they help? Assuming by snow tires you mean studs?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


Snow tires as are friction based and studded. Studded tires are not legal in all areas. Winter tires have the 3peak mountain snowflake logo on them

Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


----------



## tanscrazydaisy

16gkid said:


> There is no chance a rwd vehicle is better than a fwd in the snowy mountains on the same tire,you can have your preference but a fwd will always be the best choice outside of awd


If you climb a steep enough hill with snow, FWD with winter tires may not be able to climb up that hill, since the weight is biased to the rear of the car, RWD with the same tires will make it up since the weight is on the drive axle now.

There is a trick for FWD with steep hills, driving in reverse up the hill.

Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


----------



## buller_scott

So, got a couple of perhaps unconventional (for Australia) snow cars - at least compared to all the dudebros who need Tonka Trucks / rigs like in Tango and Cash, in order to strap a snowboard to their feet.

*1. 2015 Subaru Impreza G4* -- top of the range, all the bells and whistles, recently re-strutted (aftermarket struts that are FAR superior to the sh1t that Subaru slings, and rebuildable every 5 years). Me and my old man went halves in this one, but he's sorta taken it under his wing, with new Yoko tyres (fcking amazing in the wet and slush), roof bars and a SWEET Thule box, and he wants to get a nudge bar and spotties for the front, XV or Forester suspension eventually, and muddies - for the complete country driving look (he admits his ego is on the attack). I'm not complaining, lol.

























*2. My guy - 2009 VW Polo GTI* -- bought this a couple of months back with _less than 70,000kms!!!!!_ Has been tuned, with some plug-n-play mods. Lowering springs look sweet side-on, but DAMN he rolls around corners, compared to my old RenaultSport. Will be looking at getting PROPER adjustable suspension later this year, as well as new brakes all around, install the sway bar, maybe a couple of things to get an extra 15hp out of him, then call it a day.

Reppin my Patreon, and seen here rocking my roof racks with my pumping setup mounted - Seasucker Palavicinis (apparently a new model). For anyone who doubts suction cup roof racks, I mounted my pumping deck on the Seasuckers and took them for a test. Let's just say that at 165km/h, they are ROCK FLIPPING SOLID.

Why a FWD small hatch? Because on days when there's no snow on the roads, when 1-2 people + gear need to get up 30km's worth of winding roads to get to the hill, a hot hatch is STILL the best form of snow transport, in my humble opinion.


----------



## spudattack

Been rocking the Outlander for a few years now, been a great snow vehicle and never had to use chains even on the worst days.










Decided to treat ourselves to a new 3.6 H6 Outback now so will be moving the roof box and heading up in this beastie soon

Also got the Cross Polo next to it I can use if I do a solo trip, so light on gas and fun to drive 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## buller_scott

spudattack said:


> Been rocking the Outlander for a few years now, been a great snow vehicle and never had to use chains even on the worst days.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Decided to treat ourselves to a new 3.6 H6 Outback now so will be moving the roof box and heading up in this beastie soon
> 
> Also got the Cross Polo next to it I can use if I do a solo trip, so light on gas and fun to drive
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Dad and I have been renting Outlanders for years, for our annual pilgrimage to Perisher (he usually lives and works in Indonesia, so didn't have an Aussie car, and I was rocking a RS Clio which is useless for long snow trips).

I have a (to channel Ace Ventura) mahoo-sahivvvvuhhh soft spot for the Outlander - aren't they simply amazing??!?!?!?!! VERY clever "fake" electronic diff and low range that actually, properly works, HEAPS of room inside, comfy ergonomics, good on fuel, light on their feet, and weighing less than a mid-spec VW Golf.... If I won lotto, I'd have me an Outlander, swap an Evo engine in, put it on adjustable coilovers, and boom.... pretty much my ideal snow car.

And CrossPolo..... I'm very jelly! Wish we got them down here in Aus.


----------



## spudattack

buller_scott said:


> Dad and I have been renting Outlanders for years, for our annual pilgrimage to Perisher (he usually lives and works in Indonesia, so didn't have an Aussie car, and I was rocking a RS Clio which is useless for long snow trips).
> 
> I have a (to channel Ace Ventura) mahoo-sahivvvvuhhh soft spot for the Outlander - aren't they simply amazing??!?!?!?!! VERY clever "fake" electronic diff and low range that actually, properly works, HEAPS of room inside, comfy ergonomics, good on fuel, light on their feet, and weighing less than a mid-spec VW Golf.... If I won lotto, I'd have me an Outlander, swap an Evo engine in, put it on adjustable coilovers, and boom.... pretty much my ideal snow car.
> 
> And CrossPolo..... I'm very jelly! Wish we got them down here in Aus.


The Cross Polo is an awesome little car, never misses a beat.
Thinking of doing a stage 1 tune on it to give it a bit more go.

The outlander is great, if a little underpowered, would be awesome with the Triton’s TDi in it.

Best snow trick I have picked up is if you do get a bit bogged, turn OFF the traction control. Showed a few people this trick this weekend and they were amazed!

If you have the TC on it cuts the power whenever it detects a bit of wheel slip, lock the centre diff, turn off the TC and give it a bit more and it will usually just pop out


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## buller_scott

spudattack said:


> The Cross Polo is an awesome little car, never misses a beat.
> Thinking of doing a stage 1 tune on it to give it a bit more go.
> 
> The outlander is great, if a little underpowered, would be awesome with the Triton’s TDi in it.
> 
> Best snow trick I have picked up is if you do get a bit bogged, turn OFF the traction control. Showed a few people this trick this weekend and they were amazed!
> 
> If you have the TC on it cuts the power whenever it detects a bit of wheel slip, lock the centre diff, turn off the TC and give it a bit more and it will usually just pop out
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice tip re: the traction control! And yeah the Outlander is a little underpowered, but big on heart, I reckon. Its light weight counters the lack of power on the roads that matter - mountain passes / twisties on the way up the hill. 

I fondly remember overtaking BMW X50M + 550D + Merc ML63AMG one time, in the snow (Asian non-snowsports enthusiasts whose egos likely weren't big enough to NOT drive timidly on the day, and were likely just up at the snow because to Asians, even if you don't ski or snowboard, going to the snow invokes some sort of early 90's "ehehehew, we gew to Arspen" sentiment of prestige) <<<<---- I'm part Asian, and I'm officially allowed to have to dance around being politically correct, just in case I offend someone I don't know, let alone care about simply say it how it ACTUALLY is.

What's the engine in the CrossPolo? I used to have a 1.9PD TDi 9n3 Polo, and I had Viezu do a race tune + torque tune (both stored on the handset, along with the stock map). There are better tunes out there now, but back in the day, it was epic - 74kw at the engine became 89.7kw at the wheels, 340nm of torque... I loved that little thing.

If it's a 1.6TDi with commonrail + DPF, things might get a little tricky, but someone like Revo / GIAC / Superchips should be able to sort you out. Or a custom dyno tune (which I've got on my Pog GTI).


----------



## spudattack

buller_scott said:


> Nice tip re: the traction control! And yeah the Outlander is a little underpowered, but big on heart, I reckon. Its light weight counters the lack of power on the roads that matter - mountain passes / twisties on the way up the hill.
> 
> I fondly remember overtaking BMW X50M + 550D + Merc ML63AMG one time, in the snow (Asian non-snowsports enthusiasts whose egos likely weren't big enough to NOT drive timidly on the day, and were likely just up at the snow because to Asians, even if you don't ski or snowboard, going to the snow invokes some sort of early 90's "ehehehew, we gew to Arspen" sentiment of prestige) S] simply say it how it ACTUALLY is.
> 
> What's the engine in the CrossPolo? I used to have a 1.9PD TDi 9n3 Polo, and I had Viezu do a race tune + torque tune (both stored on the handset, along with the stock map). There are better tunes out there now, but back in the day, it was epic - 74kw at the engine became 89.7kw at the wheels, 340nm of torque... I loved that little thing.
> 
> If it's a 1.6TDi with commonrail + DPF, things might get a little tricky, but someone like Revo / GIAC / Superchips should be able to sort you out. Or a custom dyno tune (which I've got on my Pog GTI).


Haha, exactly, knowing how to drive trumps horsepower any day!

The cross is a 1.2 TSi now, 81kw and 190nm.
7 speed DSG keeps you in the torque range constantly and gives engine braking downshifts in sport mode. Blips the throttle too

A stage 1 egr upgrade takes it to 100kw at the flywheel and 230nm.
Pretty handy for a 900kg car


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## buller_scott

spudattack said:


> Haha, exactly, knowing how to drive trumps horsepower any day!
> 
> The cross is a 1.2 TSi now, 81kw and 190nm.
> 7 speed DSG keeps you in the torque range constantly and gives engine braking downshifts in sport mode. Blips the throttle too
> 
> A stage 1 egr upgrade takes it to 100kw at the flywheel and 230nm.
> Pretty handy for a 900kg car
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Jesus. 230nm in a 900kg car. You're going to need a sticker that say "Don't presume" hehe. 

Those 1.2TSi Polos... I've been on VW drive days where a couple of guys have had them (you know the days - all the bone-stock Golf GTI owners rocking up and turning their noses at everyone except Golf R drivers, because their recent $2k glass coat professional detail apparently adds 1000hp). 

That light engine = GOOD turn in / cornering. That thing's gonna be a blast!


----------



## FezVrasta

Adding mine! I recently bought a Volkswagen T-Roc (2.0 TDI), with the "snow pack" (heated front seats and steering wheel) and I can't wait to try it on the mountains! I'll be in Zermatt in a week but it's not going to be a real test since it's summer and the roads will be clean.

We'll see this winter, so far it feels rock solid, and the roof rails are going to be very useful when I decide to buy some snowboard rack 😏


----------



## Scalpelman

buller_scott said:


> So, got a couple of perhaps unconventional (for Australia) snow cars - at least compared to all the dudebros who need Tonka Trucks / rigs like in Tango and Cash, in order to strap a snowboard to their feet.
> 
> *1. 2015 Subaru Impreza G4* -- top of the range, all the bells and whistles, recently re-strutted (aftermarket struts that are FAR superior to the sh1t that Subaru slings, and rebuildable every 5 years). Me and my old man went halves in this one, but he's sorta taken it under his wing, with new Yoko tyres (fcking amazing in the wet and slush), roof bars and a SWEET Thule box, and he wants to get a nudge bar and spotties for the front, XV or Forester suspension eventually, and muddies - for the complete country driving look (he admits his ego is on the attack). I'm not complaining, lol.
> View attachment 154385
> 
> View attachment 154386
> 
> View attachment 154387
> 
> 
> *2. My guy - 2009 VW Polo GTI* -- bought this a couple of months back with _less than 70,000kms!!!!!_ Has been tuned, with some plug-n-play mods. Lowering springs look sweet side-on, but DAMN he rolls around corners, compared to my old RenaultSport. Will be looking at getting PROPER adjustable suspension later this year, as well as new brakes all around, install the sway bar, maybe a couple of things to get an extra 15hp out of him, then call it a day.
> 
> Reppin my Patreon, and seen here rocking my roof racks with my pumping setup mounted - Seasucker Palavicinis (apparently a new model). For anyone who doubts suction cup roof racks, I mounted my pumping deck on the Seasuckers and took them for a test. Let's just say that at 165km/h, they are ROCK FLIPPING SOLID.
> 
> Why a FWD small hatch? Because on days when there's no snow on the roads, when 1-2 people + gear need to get up 30km's worth of winding roads to get to the hill, a hot hatch is STILL the best form of snow transport, in my humble opinion.
> 
> View attachment 154388
> 
> View attachment 154391
> 
> View attachment 154390


I have Thule box envy.


----------



## buller_scott

Scalpelman said:


> I have Thule box envy.


Haha yeah I'd already told my old man that if I was going to dump money into a car, it'd be the Polo (dump pipe / hoses / intake + retune, adjustable suspension, new wheels with semi slicks for the summer etc). The Impreza is TOTALLY FINE as is, for getting people up to the snow without having to put chains on. 

Nope. Dad's been in Aus for a few months now, occasionally doing virtual meetings for work but otherwise thoroughly bored, and evidently wants a project. Re: boxes, I was like "What about Rhino Rack, Pro Rack, Yakima? They'll be cheaper for sure". 

"Nope, if I'm gonna get one, it's gotta be Thule". It gets delivered on the day after they announce lift closures, he starts looking at cross country skis, and realises the box is too small for 195cm skis lol. 

Still looks sweet though - the grey is SO much more characterful than the black.


----------



## FezVrasta

Could anyone tell me if some roof racks are worth the investment or if the noise (even with the aerodynamic ones) is too much for long trips? Better get a roof box instead?


----------



## buller_scott

FezVrasta said:


> Could anyone tell me if some roof racks are worth the investment or if the noise (even with the aerodynamic ones) is too much for long trips? Better get a roof box instead?


Have a look at my thread above (specifically, the pics of the Subaru). Now, my dad reckons that the roof bars by themselves, create more wind noise than with the box mounted. 

I've only ever driven him with the box mounted, and I can say that the noise is totally acceptable - between my music and the fact that the tires are relatively quiet, I don't notice any intrusion into the cabin. 

Box is a massive plus. If you can get one, do it!!!


----------



## FezVrasta

buller_scott said:


> Have a look at my thread above (specifically, the pics of the Subaru). Now, my dad reckons that the roof bars by themselves, create more wind noise than with the box mounted.
> 
> I've only ever driven him with the box mounted, and I can say that the noise is totally acceptable - between my music and the fact that the tires are relatively quiet, I don't notice any intrusion into the cabin.
> 
> Box is a massive plus. If you can get one, do it!!!


Thanks! At some point I guess I'll get one, I want to try a season without, just carrying the snowboard inside the car, and see if it gets too uncomfortable. Considering the car is not too small and I don't plan to travel with more than a couple of friends it may not be necessary, we'll see!


----------



## buller_scott

FezVrasta said:


> Thanks! At some point I guess I'll get one, I want to try a season without, just carrying the snowboard inside the car, and see if it gets too uncomfortable. Considering the car is not too small and I don't plan to travel with more than a couple of friends it may not be necessary, we'll see!


I've done both, for many many years. There is a care-freeness that comes with being able to simply mount your board on the roof - biggest one for mine, is eliminating the possibility of moisture throughout the car's fan/air-con system -- I don't necessarily care about the ventilation system itself, moreso the immediate impact that internal moisture has on window fogging etc. 

If you have racks, I'd say run with them, any noise from them is likely going to be from gaps in the rubber grommets along the bars, which you can remedy with some duct tape (no shit).

Give it a go


----------



## Manicmouse

FezVrasta said:


> Could anyone tell me if some roof racks are worth the investment or if the noise (even with the aerodynamic ones) is too much for long trips? Better get a roof box instead?


You get noise from the roof racks before you mount the box or the board rack. Once I added the roof box to the roof rack I didn't notice more noise.


----------



## buller_scott

Manicmouse said:


> You get noise from the roof racks before you mount the box or the board rack. Once I added the roof box to the roof rack I didn't notice more noise.


^^^ This 🤘


----------



## Clayton Bigsby

Still my ‘05 Honda Element 4x4 5spd (bought new) 200,000 miles with a packasport on the roof, BFG’s best snowboard rig I’ve ever had


----------



## buller_scott

Clayton Bigsby said:


> Still my ‘05 Honda Element 4x4 5spd (bought new) 200,000 miles with a packasport on the roof, BFG’s best snowboard rig I’ve ever had


Ooooh wish we got them here. They always tickled my fancy.


----------



## Clayton Bigsby

buller_scott said:


> Ooooh wish we got them here. They always tickled my fancy.


Where is here ? I’ve owned a Tundra, Sequoia, Subaru and Pathfinder even though it could use more passing power it can’t be beat


----------



## buller_scott

Clayton Bigsby said:


> Where is here ? I’ve owned a Tundra, Sequoia, Subaru and Pathfinder even though it could use more passing power it can’t be beat


Australia!


----------



## ridethecliche

So uhhhh. I might be in the market for a new to me car.

I have a 2006 acura TL that is starting to get electrical issues. Just hit 150k on it but the motor is solid. Has some rust starting but whatever. It's really not what I would have picked for a daily but it was a hand me down and I'm still very grateful for it.

That said, looking for something in the 15k range tops. Still trying to live like a student so want to be mindful of that.

My short list right now includes the 2012 v6 rav 4, crv, and maybe the cx5.

Any other recs? The rdx is pretty solid but I'm worried maintenance will be worse. Only looking at that because my mom has one. 

Would want to keep the car for at least 4-5 years, which is when I'll finish training. 

I'm going to use the car for driving up to NH/VT for board trips and for cycling. Hope to be able to fit 3-4 people with board stuff with a seat down. Also want to be able to fit a bike in the back without taking a wheel off of possible with the back seats down.


----------



## tanscrazydaisy

ridethecliche said:


> So uhhhh. I might be in the market for a new to me car.
> 
> I have a 2006 acura TL that is starting to get electrical issues. Just hit 150k on it but the motor is solid. Has some rust starting but whatever. It's really not what I would have picked for a daily but it was a hand me down and I'm still very grateful for it.
> 
> That said, looking for something in the 15k range tops. Still trying to live like a student so want to be mindful of that.
> 
> My short list right now includes the 2012 v6 rav 4, crv, and maybe the cx5.
> 
> Any other recs? The rdx is pretty solid but I'm worried maintenance will be worse. Only looking at that because my mom has one.
> 
> Would want to keep the car for at least 4-5 years, which is when I'll finish training.
> 
> I'm going to use the car for driving up to NH/VT for board trips and for cycling. Hope to be able to fit 3-4 people with board stuff with a seat down. Also want to be able to fit a bike in the back without taking a wheel off of possible with the back seats down.


Throw in a Subaru outback for kicks

Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


----------



## cjaggie123

Just relayed the headlights on my old 98 ZJ. Made a crazy difference. Next step is to replace the lenses, and the headlight upgrades will be complete. Already installed the LED bulbs. Pretty excited about it.


----------



## ridethecliche

tanscrazydaisy said:


> Throw in a Subaru outback for kicks
> 
> Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


Was semi considering the 3.6R but I street park in philly sometimes and I don't want something super big. With a backup camera it's not so bad... Just parked my mom's SUV a few minutes ago.


----------



## MrDavey2Shoes

@ridethecliche I sold my wifes fully loaded cx5 on carvana about 1.5 months ago for 14k lol

QUICK GO SEE IF ITS STILL THERE!!!


----------



## Craig64

buller_scott said:


> Haha yeah I'd already told my old man that if I was going to dump money into a car, it'd be the Polo (dump pipe / hoses / intake + retune, adjustable suspension, new wheels with semi slicks for the summer etc). The Impreza is TOTALLY FINE as is, for getting people up to the snow without having to put chains on.
> 
> Nope. Dad's been in Aus for a few months now, occasionally doing virtual meetings for work but otherwise thoroughly bored, and evidently wants a project. Re: boxes, I was like "What about Rhino Rack, Pro Rack, Yakima? They'll be cheaper for sure".
> 
> "Nope, if I'm gonna get one, it's gotta be Thule". It gets delivered on the day after they announce lift closures, he starts looking at cross country skis, and realises the box is too small for 195cm skis lol.
> 
> Still looks sweet though - the grey is SO much more characterful than the black.


That must be a Thule Motion XT Large. I have XL it's 215cm (200cm internal) 500litres.


----------



## Craig64

Grabbed a '16 GLC 250d a few weeks ago with only 32,000km as my new snowboarding vehicle. Xmas present🎅
Just got through the day they started border closures. Lucky I had a pass to get into Qld. Cops checking everyone's passes as we came off the plane. 










Superb car; radar cruise, Burmester sound, heated seats, HUD, pana roof, Active intel LED headlights, AMG line. 1150km to a tank (hwy). 











Fitted in a wireless charger the other day as well.


----------



## ridethecliche

That's a helluva hauler


----------



## Oldman

It's a shame the steering wheel is on the wrong side. 😜 

Looks like an awesome ride. No doubt she will get you there and in style!


----------



## Manicmouse

Oldman said:


> It's a shame the steering wheel is on the wrong side. 😜
> 
> Looks like an awesome ride. No doubt she will get you there and in style!


It's clearly on the right side.


----------



## Craig64

Manicmouse said:


> It's clearly on the right side.


Can't wait to test it out for the Thredbo/Perisher run (600km)


----------



## speedjason

I ended up buying a very cheap 2011 Hyundai Santa Fe V6 AWD Limited as a winter/resort beater because I am tired of people don't care about other people's cars. Also, WRX is just too low for deep snow.


----------



## NT.Thunder

speedjason said:


> I ended up buying a very cheap 2011 Hyundai Santa Fe V6 AWD Limited as a winter/resort beater because I am tired of people don't care about other people's cars. Also, WRX is just too low for deep snow.


We just picked up a 2018 Hyundai Santa Fe Highlander, very impressed with it actually.


----------



## Clayton Bigsby

Clayton Bigsby said:


> Still my ‘05 Honda Element 4x4 5spd (bought new) 200,000 miles with a packasport on the roof, BFG’s best snowboard rig I’ve ever had



Well after 15 years of ownership with my Element I have passed it onto a close friend, so it will still be up in the mountains.

A month ago I went out and bought myself a 2021 Honda Passport in white, it is a great driving vehicle but I definitely have sellers remorse of the Element. I threw a Yakima rack on it with my Packasport, weathertech mats/cargo liner and mudflaps and my next purchase is a set of bronze KMC Bully’s with BFG All-Terrains.

So if you see some guys next to a new white Passport with a black Packasport and a grey Element parked next to me with a white Packasport at Stevens Pass stop by and say hello


----------



## coloradodirtbag

Bought my Tacoma new for $35k OTD. Drove it for 6 years/100k miles and sold it for $28k. The ROI on a new Tacoma cannot be beaten!


----------



## Manicmouse

SUVs and 4WDs in general depreciate very slowly - at least in NZ. Not sure if that's the same elsewhere?


----------



## MrDavey2Shoes

Stupid forum won’t let me post a picture right now


----------



## MrDavey2Shoes

doing wagon shit at the mountain.


----------



## mojo maestro

Allright..............I'll be that guy.................fuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuck Volkswagen..............never again..................


----------



## MrDavey2Shoes

mojo maestro said:


> Allright..............I'll be that guy.................fuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuck Volkswagen..............never again..................


Sounds like someone can’t perform basic maintenance. But regardless the warranty is 6 years 72,000 miles.


----------



## Manicmouse

2022 What Car? Reliability Survey


Our exhaustive annual survey rates the dependability of cars aged up to five years old, based on the experiences of nearly 25,000 owners




www.whatcar.com





VW has never really been up there for reliability.


----------



## MrDavey2Shoes

Ah I see you’re one of those people who lumps cars in with microwave ovens and vacuums. A VW is not for you.


----------



## Manicmouse

MrDavey2Shoes said:


> Ah I see you’re one of those people who lumps cars in with microwave ovens and vacuums. A VW is not for you.


I own an Audi. Can speak from my experience.


----------



## Craig64

Manicmouse said:


> I own an Audi. Can speak from my experience.


Same, I've had numerous VW and Audi over years. My vehicles have been over cared for as well. Great cars, high quality fit out......., but it can sometimes be a lucky dip with isuues. Probably safest call is once they get a few Kms on them unload to someone else.


----------



## WigMar

I mean, that whole diesel emissions tampering fiasco wasn't a good look. I'm pretty sure VW just got caught doing pretty standard automotive industry shady tactics. They probably weren't the only ones doing that, but they were the only company that got called out. 

That said, my friend just got the new Golf R and it's sick!!!


----------



## MrDavey2Shoes

I’ve switched out my stock suspension for the Golf R variant suspension. It was a huge pain in the ass getting parts from a distributor in Latvia. I’ve also got a mild tune on it. Eventually I’ll make R power, but for now I’m running around with what I’d call an awd GTI variant


----------



## OldSnow

I just picked up a new Volvo XC60 for the 6 hour drives to the fields this season. AWD and all the modern comforts were too good to pass up on the plate run out deals going on.


----------



## Craig64

OldSnow said:


> I just picked up a new Volvo XC60 for the 6 hour drives to the fields this season. AWD and all the modern comforts were too good to pass up on the plate run out deals going on.


We had an XC60 R line for work a few years ago (previous model). It was a really good car.


----------



## WigMar

I love my Volvos. I'm rocking a modified 2006 xc90 and xc70. The new xc60 is so dope! My friend just got one and I'm jealous.


----------



## OldSnow

WigMar said:


> I love my Volvos. I'm rocking a modified 2006 xc90 and xc70. The new xc60 is so dope! My friend just got one and I'm jealous.


I'm really happy with mine so far. Originally I was tossing up between a BMW X3 or X5, a Merc, a Kia Sorento.. Ended up with a Volvo 2020 XC60 Inscription.. it had the right amount of compromise and features that I was after between all.

Really was just after something I can throw snowboards in the back of in winter, golf clubs in summer, and be comfortable.. but also hold business calls as I was driving mid week to the snow fields without much cabin noise for the other person to complain about.


----------



## Aracan

Was always lusting after an XC 70. Found the last model surprisingly cramped in the back seat. Happy with an Insignia wagon now (similiar to a Buick TourX, but FWD and not lifted). And let's be silent about VW …


----------



## Radialhead

I find as a general rule, German cars that were designed prior to the early 2000's are extremely well built & reliable. Hence I've got a 2000 VW Transporter LWB (for windsurfing & MTB), & a 2005 BMW 320 Touring (pre DPF) for driving down to the Alps. I run the van on veg oil too, so get a cost equivalent of 70mpg (Imperial gallons). If either of them get wiped out, I'll look at replacing with something of a similar age.


----------



## Aracan

You are obviously not familiar with what used to be my 1997 Golf Mk III 😆


----------



## Radialhead

"as a general rule". There were rarely inherent faults back then, but still the occasional lemon, or problems caused by clueless mechanics. Fast forward a few years & you get the diesel cylinder liners lifting problem, the disintegrating swirl flap problem, the Transporter turbo & gearbox problems, & endless EGR & DPF faults. Even Toyota, that bastion of reliability had to replace thousands of engines in the 2000's. Likewise Nissan. Increasingly stringent emissions requirements for diesels were mostly to blame.


----------



## MrDavey2Shoes

Love the insignia wagon, I wish the TourX came with the driving modes. You guys also get a better transmission i think.


----------



## Aracan

Ah, Toyota ... I fondly remember that winter when the hood latch on the Carina 2.0 Diesel was rusted shut and we didn't check the oil level in five months. Ran before, through it and afterwards as if nothing happened.


----------



## Crusty

#longrooflife in here I see. 










Winter kit.










Summer kit.


----------



## Crusty

As far as VW goes, and Euro cars in general, there are good and not so good throughout any line up. Golfs and Jettas usually hold up well, you couldn't give me a Passat or New Beetle. Even back to German vs Mexican built Rabbits. 2.5 XC70 is a great car, I see plenty here in the shop over 250k miles with moderate maintenance. V8 XC90? Run. Run fast.


----------



## MrDavey2Shoes

@Crusty us long boys gotta stick together! I love me a V70. Is that an R or did you pick up R wheels? Check out my parking buddy last week.


----------



## Crusty

MrDavey2Shoes said:


> Check out my parking buddy last week.


Badass! Mine's a nicely optioned 2.5t. Stock 16s were getting, well, crusty, so I picked up refurb oe Pegasuseses for summer sneakers. I'd love an R, but I'm too cheap. My wife gets the $$$ car in the family, I get the $5k car. But I get to keep a fleet of cool junk so it's all good.


----------



## Aracan

MrDavey2Shoes said:


> Love the insignia wagon, I wish the TourX came with the driving modes. You guys also get a better transmission i think.


Adjustable ride is one option mine doesn't have. I don't know which transmissions you get, I have the 6-speed manual (in a Diesel wagon - yes, it's a bit of a Jalopnik car ;-))


----------



## MrDavey2Shoes

Aracan said:


> Adjustable ride is one option mine doesn't have. I don't know which transmissions you get, I have the 6-speed manual (in a Diesel wagon - yes, it's a bit of a Jalopnik car ;-))


We have a very sluggish automatic. I believe it’s GM made and specific to the TourX. Ruined the car for me. A car doesn’t need to be fast to be fun, but it’s gotta be in the right gear!


----------



## Aracan

Shame about that. It's a lovely car, if you ask me.


----------



## MrDavey2Shoes

I’d likely be in a TourX if a manual or at least a sporty auto was available. I can’t live with a traditional slush box. VW won me over with the DSG transmission. Almost as fun as my manual GTI was. But now I can cram way more shit with me lol


----------



## offthewallds

speedjason said:


> I ended up buying a very cheap 2011 Hyundai Santa Fe V6 AWD Limited as a winter/resort beater because I am tired of people don't care about other people's cars. Also, WRX is just too low for deep snow.


Keep an eye on your oil levels. The Hyundai 4 bangers of this era had consumption issues and failure-prone PCV valves. Honestly not sure if this plagued the V6 as well.


----------



## speedjason

offthewallds said:


> Keep an eye on your oil levels. The Hyundai 4 bangers of this era had consumption issues and failure-prone PCV valves. Honestly not sure if this plagued the V6 as well.


I bought the more reliable V6. Not a single mechanical problem so far after 4000 miles. I do have to replace the valve cover gaskets but that is normal on any car over 120k miles. I have been checking oil level, and it pretty much stays the same. Exhaust tips look pristine no soot build up.


----------



## mojo maestro

MrDavey2Shoes said:


> Sounds like someone can’t perform basic maintenance. But regardless the warranty is 6 years 72,000 miles.


not about basic maintenance..............it's about basic decency.........................fuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuck VW............


----------



## MrDavey2Shoes

You totally have a grip on the automotive industry on a very deep and comprehensive level. My bad. 😂


----------



## Manicmouse

😂


----------



## MrDavey2Shoes

I do love a nice Hugo Boss, but that particular suit doesn’t do it for me. 

While we’re on this topic, do you know where the Mercedes G-wagon took its styling cues from?


----------



## Manicmouse

I'm guessing the 1930s somewhere north of France.


----------



## Donutz

I've recently bought an EV and I've discovered an unexpected bonus -- the charging spots in lot 1 in Whistler are almost always available, even when the rest of the lot is full. (neener neener).


----------



## high2plank

Snowboarding with my jeep renegade. Last week, while shopping for aftermarket accessories I found some graphic stickers with snowboarding image, Authentic Mopar Graphic Hood & Bodyside White Snowboarding - 82214822AC | Mopar Online Parts, made for my renegade so I bought it and just waiting for it to pimp my ride. Hopefully, people will notice more that I'm on the way to snowboarding plus I have my gears on the roof rack.


----------



## MrDavey2Shoes

I accidentally lowered and tuned my snowboard vehicle. 🤣


----------



## The_Stigs

Donutz said:


> I've recently bought an EV and I've discovered an unexpected bonus -- the charging spots in lot 1 in Whistler are almost always available, even when the rest of the lot is full. (neener neener).


What did you get?

Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


----------



## Clayton Bigsby

I did something I never thought I’d do, I sold the best car (snowboard car) I’ve ever owned. It was a Honda Element EX 4x4 5spd that I bought new in 2005 and just replaced it with my new snowboard rig a white 2021 Honda Passport EX-L AWD, I just replaced the stupid 20” rims it came stock with and installed 17” KMC Nomad in bronze and a set of BFG All-Terrain KO2.


----------



## zc1

We're a family of 6. We have a Ford Expedition Max, so there's enough room inside for all of us plus all of our bags, boards, skis, boots, etc when we road trip. No need for a roof box, which is great because I'm not sure it would fit into the garage with a box up top. With the 2/3 side of the third row folded down the space between the hatch door and the back of the second row seats is as deep as the short bed F150 that we had previously. We're 3 years in on it and it has done everything we've needed it to do. This is a shot from a couple of seasons ago when we were getting ready to head out on a week-long boarding/skiing trip + birthday celebration + visit with relatives.


----------



## Donutz

The_Stigs said:


> What did you get?
> 
> Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


E-tron.


----------



## smellysell

Donutz said:


> E-tron.
> 
> View attachment 158178


Sick! 

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## mjayvee

PNW basic here with my Subaru Impreza.

On my 2nd Impreza. Subaru’s AWD has been reliable for my weekly trips up the mountain in varying snow and road conditions. The key is having proper & high-performance winter tires with safe driving.
However, I speak from the view of someone who only drives to resorts on paved and maintained roads.

My 2006 STI has since been sold and I am now on a 2019 Impreza 5-dr. The current Subaru is all that I would ever really need in my current situation. I prefer smaller cars for lowered center of gravity and road handling capabilities, plus I can comfortably fit my car (and roof box) in my garage at home and clear height restrictions at public parking garages. 

I love having a utilitarian/economy vehicle with standard AWD and the full options & comfort of the top-end model (called “Limited” for Subaru US). The paddle shifters are also a pleasure, coming from a long background of driving manual transmissions. Although not the same as a true stick shift, the paddles are the next best thing and my family & friends can also drive my car. I can use my gears like a manual, but with the convenience of an automatic (CVT). 

If you need more horsepower, get a WRX or STI with the turbo. The 2.0 NA engine only has 152 hp, the only thing I would be critical of.
But I am thankful and happy that I have the Limited model with all the factory options & goodies.


----------



## Craig64

Grabbed a '16 MB GLC 250d AMG line at end of last year. Superb vehicle, heated seats, hifi, radar cruise, panoramic roof, HUD, 20" AMG alloys. Just went down to our joint near Jindy. Great fuel economy for trip (1300km) Country/Hwy at 5.6l/100km (42mpg).


----------



## gringobrian

Mr. Dad over here, got the 2014 CRV with awd and regular old highway tires with decent tread still on them. just take the kid's booster seat out of the back and lay the seats down, if the highway was open it made it through. I wouldn't go off roading in it but road snow or parking lots, no problems at all. AWD and any decent tire will get you to most resorts i think. Had to take it nice and slow a few times coming home on the 90 over snoqualmie pass this year, we got walloped in the PNW. LED headlight bulbs burn cold and didn't melt the snow off the headlights so had to stop and wipe them a few times. Might invest in some A/T tires for upcoming season.....


----------



## thecadgod

Reviving an old thread. What are you all rollin in?

I got 2 snow rigs. 1st is a 1999 4x4 TRD Tacoma. I love this truck, 5 speed, V6, locking rear diff, no upgrades just tires and a modern head uniy. All around just a great small truck for me and or a buddy.









Now that I got a family I sold my prius commuter and got a Rav4. I put on roof racks, mud flaps, running boards, tires and weather tech knock off floor mats. I have a set of universal Thule Clam shells for 8 snowboards, current shopping for a cargo box and the 2inch lift @Yotaismygame went with.


----------



## BoardieK

Picked up our new wheels a few months ago, currently touring in Provence but did get a peek of some snow on our way through the Jura. Mid January before we get to the Dolomites in it for a two month trip.


----------



## unsuspected

Golf 7R -17 with matching roof box. Still on summer tires in the pic.


----------



## Board Doctor

We had a Subaru Outback, 4cyl, manual. The manual is nice coming down hills. It's a fairly light AWD so there's not a lot of momentum to stop and turn as well. It had good Micheline winter tires, but now my wife is driving it with All Weather tires and it's okay.

I've got a Durango RT (note there is no roof rack for gear) with Nokian hakkapeliitta tires. These tires are amazing. I've never had to use the 4x4 low to & from the hill... just the AWD. I use the paddle shifters coming down. Over 120,000 km on it and I haven't done the brakes yet. I tow a trailer in the summer too!


----------



## finboy

Sold my Subaru forester XT sport manual with 300 wheel hoursepower for maximum value at peak covid prices before the engine popped again (previous owner paid that bill, oof), replaced it with my element awd manual and turned into into a faux-fj


----------



## Craig64

unsuspected said:


> Golf 7R -17 with matching roof box. Still on summer tires in the pic.
> View attachment 165107


What roof box is that. Looks pretty similar to my Thule Motion XL (gloss black/500l). White looks really good. Didn't have it when I ordered mine. Can't beat a roof box. Wisest money you'll spend.


----------



## speedjason

How do you guys with nice vehicles get over the fact that other people might damage your vehicle at ski resorts?


----------



## MrDavey2Shoes

speedjason said:


> How do you guys with nice vehicles get over the fact that other people might damage your vehicle at ski resorts?


What’s the alternative? Stop snowboarding?


----------



## finboy

speedjason said:


> How do you guys with nice vehicles get over the fact that other people might damage your vehicle at ski resorts?


buy a crappy vehicle for winter, the roads concern me more than the lot


----------



## MountainMystic

Craig64 said:


> What roof box is that. Looks pretty similar to my Thule Motion XL (gloss black/500l). White looks really good. Didn't have it when I ordered mine. Can't beat a roof box. Wisest money you'll spend.
> View attachment 165117
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 165118


The tubs in the rear are a great place to stow wet boots etc


----------



## thecadgod

More of a risk getting damage at a ski resort parking lot or a walmart? Idk, insurance. Salty, rocky roads can do some damage too.


----------



## unsuspected

Craig64 said:


> What roof box is that. Looks pretty similar to my Thule Motion XL (gloss black/500l). White looks really good. Didn't have it when I ordered mine. Can't beat a roof box. Wisest money you'll spend.


It's a Thule Motion XT Alpine sold only thru Volkswagen in partnership with Sweden Ski Team and when you bought a winter edition model VW. I bought mine second hand. Don't know if this was available outside Sweden.


----------



## Craig64

unsuspected said:


> It's a Thule Motion XT Alpine sold only thru Volkswagen in partnership with Sweden Ski Team and when you bought a winter edition model VW. I bought mine second hand. Don't know if this was available outside Sweden.


I grabbed mine a few years ago for $Au990 they are now $Au1899....., inflation. You can buy white, silver or black in Australia now.







Thule Motion XT XL | Thule | Australia


Thule Motion XT - Stylish and spacious roof-mounted cargo box, optimized for ease of use.




www.thule.com


----------



## unsuspected

Craig64 said:


> I grabbed mine a few years ago for $Au990 they are now $Au1899....., inflation. You can buy white, silver or black in Australia now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thule Motion XT XL | Thule | Australia
> 
> 
> Thule Motion XT - Stylish and spacious roof-mounted cargo box, optimized for ease of use.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.thule.com


The Alpine was 2299 on that site. This not as bulky as the others.


----------



## smellysell

1994 Pathfinder

I've added a roof box since this picture ($50 of Craigslist!).










Still have the F350 with camper for overnights too.


----------



## Eivind så klart

Don’t have a dedicated sb vehicle, don’t have parking for one. Would love a older hilux or pathfinder though.

Use my daily driver, Polestar 2. Got a skiguard something roof box we throw on it when winter starts.


----------



## tanscrazydaisy

speedjason said:


> How do you guys with nice vehicles get over the fact that other people might damage your vehicle at ski resorts?


Why stop at the ski resorts? How about everyday life when someone else dings your doors?


----------



## tanscrazydaisy

Realized, I haven't updated the thread since trading in my old car.

2021 Highlander Hybrid


----------



## chomps1211

Board Doctor said:


> We had a Subaru Outback, 4cyl, manual. The manual is nice coming down hills. It's a fairly light AWD so there's not a lot of momentum to stop and turn as well. It had good Micheline winter tires, but now my wife is driving it with All Weather tires and it's okay.
> 
> I've got a Durango RT (note there is no roof rack for gear) *with Nokian hakkapeliitta tires. These tires are amazing.* I've never had to use the 4x4 low to & from the hill... just the AWD. I use the paddle shifters coming down. Over 120,000 km on it and I haven't done the brakes yet. I tow a trailer in the summer too!


Got those on my ‘18 Crosstrek. Almost _TOO_ good. 🤣 So stable, I find myself going _way_ faster than I should for the conditions.

The only thing I found them not to be really great on, is warm wet slush. Not sure any tire is good in those particular conditions. 🤷‍♂️


----------



## Craig64

unsuspected said:


> The Alpine was 2299 on that site. This not as bulky as the others.


I see, the Motion XT Alpine is 450l, 170mm longer, 35mm wider, but 90mm less in height than my XL.


----------



## OldSnow

speedjason said:


> How do you guys with nice vehicles get over the fact that other people might damage your vehicle at ski resorts?


I prefer to have a nice vehicle and be comforable in the cold, knowing that the heaters work and modern safety assists pay off on icy roads


----------



## Craig64

OldSnow said:


> I prefer to have a nice vehicle and be comforable in the cold, knowing that the heaters work and modern safety assists pay off on icy roads


Yep, things like heated seats at first I thought was just a silly novelty item. Nowadays, it's always on my check list ✅.


----------



## MountainMystic

Craig64 said:


> Yep, things like heated seats at first I thought was just a silly novelty item. Nowadays, it's always on my check list ✅.


Does having heated seats mean that you don't have to have the fan heater on too much?


----------



## Craig64

MountainMystic said:


> Does having heated seats mean that you don't have to have the fan heater on too much?


It sort of warms the core of your body better whereas a fan just blows on the exterior. Great for driving up and returning from the Alpine. Once you get it for the 1st time...., it then becomes a must have.


----------



## Donutz

Yup. Heated seats, heated steering wheel. Can't go back.


----------



## speedjason

tanscrazydaisy said:


> Why stop at the ski resorts? How about everyday life when someone else dings your doors?


I think it's a little easier everyday life since they are not trying to pack the parking lot as full as possible unlike ski resorts.
They pack Copper parking lot so full it's like a maze trying to get out.


----------



## Craig64

speedjason said:


> I think it's a little easier everyday life since they are not trying to pack the parking lot as full as possible unlike ski resorts.
> They pack Copper parking lot so full it's like a maze trying to get out.


yep I found it's far better parking outside the Perisher NSW car park on the main access road as you don't risk damage from ski and snowboards by people squishing along the side of your car as they walk to the lifts.


----------



## speedjason

Craig64 said:


> yep I found it's far better parking outside the Perisher NSW car park on the main access road as you don't risk damage from ski and snowboards by people squishing along the side of your car as they walk to the lifts.


Depends. On pow day people park on the roads and they ski/board to the lift and I have one boarder lost control and slid under my bumper lol. Good thing no damage was caused.


----------



## Eivind så klart

Craig64 said:


> Yep, things like heated seats at first I thought was just a silly novelty item. Nowadays, it's always on my check list ✅.


Don’t they come as factory standards over there? It’s not a option here, all cars come with it.


----------



## tanscrazydaisy

MountainMystic said:


> Does having heated seats mean that you don't have to have the fan heater on too much?


A cold engine doesn't produce much heat... so you're blowing cold air onto yourself, which doesn't make things any better.

The HVAC blows hot air when the engine coolant has heated up... so in the mean time, heated seats will help tremendously.

And.. heated steering wheel as well.


----------



## tanscrazydaisy

speedjason said:


> I think it's a little easier everyday life since they are not trying to pack the parking lot as full as possible unlike ski resorts.
> They pack Copper parking lot so full it's like a maze trying to get out.


Apparently, you've never been to an Asian shopping plaza. It's worse than ski resort parking, as the parking spots are intentionally smaller to fit more cars.


----------



## tanscrazydaisy

Eivind så klart said:


> Don’t they come as factory standards over there? It’s not a option here, all cars come with it.


Not every area in the US needs heated seats for winter.


----------



## speedjason

tanscrazydaisy said:


> A cold engine doesn't produce much heat... so you're blowing cold air onto yourself, which doesn't make things any better.
> 
> The HVAC blows hot air when the engine coolant has heated up... so in the mean time, heated seats will help tremendously.
> 
> And.. heated steering wheel as well.


Can't wait to switch to an EV honestly.


----------



## Manicmouse

Eivind så klart said:


> Don’t they come as factory standards over there? It’s not a option here, all cars come with it.


I'll explain why in pictures. 









Vs


----------



## tanscrazydaisy

speedjason said:


> Can't wait to switch to an EV honestly.


What's stopping you?

The heater in the EV, of course is going to cost you a little range.


----------



## speedjason

tanscrazydaisy said:


> What's stopping you?
> 
> The heater in the EV, of course is going to cost you a little range.


Price.
And the fact I just bought a new vehicle a year ago. Should have been an EV.


----------



## speedjason

Donutz said:


> I've recently bought an EV and I've discovered an unexpected bonus -- the charging spots in lot 1 in Whistler are almost always available, even when the rest of the lot is full. (neener neener).


they do that at keystone too. right up in the front.


----------



## speedjason

finboy said:


> Sold my Subaru forester XT sport manual with 300 wheel hoursepower for maximum value at peak covid prices before the engine popped again (previous owner paid that bill, oof), replaced it with my element awd manual and turned into into a faux-fj
> 
> View attachment 165116


I have sweet spot for these.


----------



## Craig64

Eivind så klart said:


> Don’t they come as factory standards over there? It’s not a option here, all cars come with it.


Australia have a tendency of importing higher end models into the Country that have this as a standard feature, but no, some cars over last few years heated seats (Euro's) are an OEM optional extra so you have to order that specific vehicle with this feature from the imported/importing stock supply. With the chip shortage problems over the last few years manufacturers have been importing cars in without some of these higher end inclusions.


----------



## finboy

speedjason said:


> I have sweet spot for these.


thanks man, it’s definitely nice not needing a roof topper and being able to just chuck the snowboard in the back without climbing around


----------



## smellysell

First thing I do when I get in my wife's car is turn off the heated seats...


----------



## Craig64

smellysell said:


> First thing I do when I get in my wife's car is turn off the heated seats...


....., even when it's -10C?


----------



## Etienne

I don't have any actual picture, but it's my fathers Citroen C4 Spacetourer (large one), with a roof box—as good parisian I own two cargo bikes, but no cars. We've fit a grand total of 11 boards and 5 riders in this setup, climbing on a white road, no problem. 

Also we go a lot with a friend's VW Transporter and now our club also own a minivan (a Jumpy or something like that).


----------



## smellysell

Craig64 said:


> ....., even when it's -10C?


Yes, hate them. Also don't know how cold -10C is? 😂 🇺🇲


----------



## finboy

smellysell said:


> Yes, hate them. Also don't know how cold -10C is? 😂 🇺🇲


 10 degrees below the freezing point of water


----------



## smellysell

finboy said:


> 10 degrees below the freezing point of water


But how many degrees American below it?


----------



## tanscrazydaisy

smellysell said:


> But how many degrees American below it?


If you Google "-10 Celsius to Fahrenheit", it tells you.


----------



## smellysell

tanscrazydaisy said:


> If you Google "-10 Celsius to Fahrenheit", it tells you.


No shit...


----------



## Etienne

I wish I lived closed enough to the resorts to mount one of these though: https://yubabikes.fr/cargobikestore/ski-rack/


----------



## Kyle978

I've been driving GMC 1/2 ton pickups since I could start driving, on my 6th currently. Latest is a 2021 GMC Sierra Denali 6.2L 4x4.

The trucks are bulletproof and so damn comfortable. My company rotates through service trucks, and I've had experience with all the brands. Chevy/GMC's have the least mechanical issues, and are tied with Ford for most comfortable and best ride quality. I actually have a 2024 2500HD Denali Duramax on order, should be in mid-summer!

This is mine a few days after I got it last year








And the other day after I installed a retractable bed cover to keep the boards dry and safe this winter. Fiancee's '22 Atlas Cross Sport SEL Premium sitting next to it.


----------



## tanscrazydaisy

Some better mudguards than what came from factory...


----------



## smellysell

Jackpot!


----------



## RallySoob

18' Subaru Legacy H6R sedan with WS90 Bridgestone Blizzaks on custom 18" rims...Yakima soft rack. These tires really bite. I believe tires are the most important feature next to a true AWD system. We got the car for boarding trips specifically; its been great for us


----------



## OneRadDad

2008 Chevy Tahoe with GT Radial Icepro SUV3 tires.


----------



## RallySoob

18’ H6R Legacy


----------



## thecadgod

Lookin good @RallySoob I had an 06 STI loved rollin my sports car in a foot of snow!


----------



## RallySoob

thecadgod said:


> Lookin good @RallySoob I had an 06 STI loved rollin my sports car in a foot of snow!


Sweet! I have a had few STi's in my day. Lots of footage of me rallying those things on my youtube channel...

youtube.com/rallysoob


----------



## dwdesign

How do you guys keep the snow from packing your wheel wells tight on your sportier rides?


----------



## tanscrazydaisy

dwdesign said:


> How do you guys keep the snow from packing your wheel wells tight on your sportier rides?


Don't drive in the snow.


----------



## t21

2007 Jetta with winter tires. I lost my aftermarket ski rack a week ago from strong winds on the highway, luckily no one was close by and my snowboard was not in it. I have no place to stop and had to go around the highway to retrieve it but it was gone already.


----------



## bseracka

dwdesign said:


> How do you guys keep the snow from packing your wheel wells tight on your sportier rides?


friction


----------



## smellysell

smellysell said:


> 1994 Pathfinder
> 
> I've added a roof box since this picture ($50 of Craigslist!).
> 
> View attachment 165129
> 
> 
> Still have the F350 with camper for overnights too.


RIP transmission 😥


----------



## t21

smellysell said:


> View attachment 165263
> 
> 
> Jackpot!


Dude! where is the rest of your rig?!


----------



## smellysell

t21 said:


> Dude! where is the rest of your rig?!


Suck in front of my house because the tranny is shot. 😥


----------



## Powdertrax

Hwy 542 to Baker, Mt Shuksan in clouds behind me


----------



## smellysell

smellysell said:


> Suck in front of my house because the tranny is shot. 😥


New tranny on the way. Crazy that it's a reasonable investment to drop $2500 on a repair for a car with 280k miles on it at this point. Trying to find anything every remotely reliable with 4wd for under $10k is basically important around here.


----------



## Powdertrax

smellysell said:


> View attachment 165263
> 
> 
> Jackpot!


1990 Pathfinder XE was my first 4x4 and SUV, I think I paid $18,000 for it new


----------



## Phedder

smellysell said:


> New tranny on the way. Crazy that it's a reasonable investment to drop $2500 on a repair for a car with 280k miles on it at this point. Trying to find anything every remotely reliable with 4wd for under $10k is basically important around here.


Strange times indeed. I've had mine 4 years now and put 65,000km on it, could sell it for more than I paid


----------



## Craig64

Phedder said:


> Strange times indeed. I've had mine 4 years now and put 65,000km on it, could sell it for more than I paid


Yep crazy times.

I own '15 BMW X3 M 3.0d and '16 Merc GLC 250d AMG and both have gone up $Au10k in their insurance this year, now being insured more than what I bought them for 3 and 2 years ago respectively.


----------



## Thelegazy

First snow season with our Q5, in the process of getting the roof racks and attachments now that we have the snow tires.
Miss the Macan from the last couple of years though…


----------



## Craig64

Thelegazy said:


> First snow season with our Q5, in the process of getting the roof racks and attachments now that we have the snow tires.
> Miss the Macan from the last couple of years though…
> View attachment 165900


Gee that looks like an alright Mountain to park, everyone spread out. Recommend getting a Thule Motion XT roof boot, best one size does it all; XL @500L.






Thule Motion XT XL | Thule | Australia


Thule Motion XT - Stylish and spacious roof-mounted cargo box, optimized for ease of use.




www.thule.com


----------



## thecadgod

Sticker on my 99 yota was $15,500us. At my last smog check I was offered 17...


----------



## Powdertrax

Thelegazy said:


> First snow season with our Q5, in the process of getting the roof racks and attachments now that we have the snow tires.
> Miss the Macan from the last couple of years though…
> View attachment 165900


I‘ve always recommended a Packasport System 90 roof box, new they are considerably more expensive but you can find used ones on Craigslist for $400-$500. Most of them the gel coat has faded but a $8 rattlecan can fix it and you can paint to match your car.

Ive had mine for 33 years stuffing it full of boards, skis, camping gear, firewood, mtn bike wheels, and Ive even lent it out to friends for camping trips. By the looks of your picture you’re in the Oregon area so you’re in luck, I just found one in great shape on Craigslist south of Portland for $700 in Tualatin Oregon. You either want the System 90 or 110, they’re the same length but the 110 is approximately 10” wider. The pic below is mine and the other two pics were from two years ago in a big storm at Stevens pass. Yes my Passport and my old Element (my buddy in blue bought it off me) both have Packasports on top.


----------



## Powdertrax

The Packasport opens from the back depending on your vehicle you may want a step in your hitch, I put this on my Element but with the Passport I had to load it from the side so I bought the tire step. The only thing you really have to watch with the tire step is if you have larger rims, it could rest against your wheel, it does have some adjustable rubber pads but I went to 17” rims instead of my stock 20’s  now it rests against the tires sidewall instead of the rim.


----------



## smellysell

Powdertrax said:


> 1990 Pathfinder XE was my first 4x4 and SUV, I think I paid $18,000 for it new


I love my '94 so much, back when SUVs were still built to go off road. My son named it Betty because she's a sexy, old bitch! 🤣


----------



## Powdertrax

smellysell said:


> I love my '94 so much, back when SUVs were still built to go off road. My son named it Betty because she's a sexy, old bitch! 🤣


I bought it new and owned it for ten years with only one “issue”, the O2 sensor ground wire rusted off the connection. I worst snow storm I’ve ever driven in was from Spirit Lake Idaho to Lake Stevens Washington normally a 5 hour drive took us 8 hours of white knuckle 30 mph in that Pathfinder


----------



## Snow Hound

B


----------



## Thelegazy

Craig64 said:


> Gee that looks like an alright Mountain to park, everyone spread out. Recommend getting a Thule Motion XT roof boot, best one size does it all; XL @500L.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thule Motion XT XL | Thule | Australia
> 
> 
> Thule Motion XT - Stylish and spacious roof-mounted cargo box, optimized for ease of use.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.thule.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 165902


Appreciate the suggestion. That was actually a question I had. Are roof boxes more recommended than the snowpacks that just secure the boards in the open? Usually we are okay with having them in the trunk, but if we go with a group it gets really tight. I was reading that exposed boards on a long trip can cause rust unless you protect them somehow?


----------



## Powdertrax

Thelegazy said:


> Appreciate the suggestion. That was actually a question I had. Are roof boxes more recommended than the snowpacks that just secure the boards in the open? Usually we are okay with having them in the trunk, but if we go with a group it gets really tight. I was reading that exposed boards on a long trip can cause rust unless you protect them somehow?


I’ve never had an issue with just putting the boards in a typical board/ski rack, the only thing that I might have to do is wipe off road grime not a big deal. I prefer the boxes because as I stated it can be used year round, my box holds five boards and people don’t know if it’s full or empty.


----------



## Craig64

Thelegazy said:


> Appreciate the suggestion. That was actually a question I had. Are roof boxes more recommended than the snowpacks that just secure the boards in the open? Usually we are okay with having them in the trunk, but if we go with a group it gets really tight. I was reading that exposed boards on a long trip can cause rust unless you protect them somehow?


Roof pods are superb and the best system for going to mountain, however they are frigging expensive. I grabbed my Thule motion XT XL just under 5 years ago at $Au970 after selling our previous smaller Atlantis 200 for $550. The Motion XT XL is now $Au2100 for exactly the same item as Thule has not technically updated this model. If you look after the roof pod it has a good resale value as there aren't that many used pods for sale in good condition. The motion has a superb dual sided opening locking system and a painted top for high end aesthetics.


----------



## Donutz

Craig64 said:


> Roof pods are superb and the best system for going to mountain, however they are frigging expensive.


Also they may make your vehicle too tall for the garage doors you drive through. Otherwise it would be a no-brainer.


----------



## PowPow_Chaser

2018 Raptor with a Retrax bed cover. I will try and find some photos.


----------

